# جبهة الــــتــــهـــــــــيـــــــــس الشعبيه



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه 

الموضوع ده بلا هدف او اى حاجه 

الموضوع ده لاى حد وكل حد يعنى قول اللى نفسك فيه 
ومحدش هيسالك انت بتقول ايه 
ممكن مثلا تخش تضحك بس
 تخش تعيط

 ممكن تخش تنتحر 

خش اعمل اى حاجه حتى لو عاوز تخش تتفرج بس برضه الموضوع مفتوحلك

الموضوع ده عشان الزهق والملل والروتين والكبت اللى احنا عايشينه 

حد فاهم حاجه من الموضوع ده ؟


اه نسيت اقول ان الموضوع بالبنسيل بتاعى حتى هتلاحظو انو ولا متلون ولا اى حاجه لو حد معاه استيكه ممكن يمسح اى جزء من الموضوع لانه زى ما قولت بالبنسيل :hlp:



My Rock قال:


> شعار الجبهه
> هيسنا وبيسنا يا ريس دا انتا رئيس والنعمة كويس..


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*هههههههههه

وديع سخن يا رجاله هههههههه


وبهذه المناسبه السعيده قصدى اللى محدش فاهم فيها حاجه

احب اقوووووووووول بس محدش يزعل

اقوووووووول










دنيا غروره وكدابه زى السواقى القلابه ههههههههه:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

الله حلو الموضوع ده نهيس فيه

بس مش عارفة اهيس اقول ايه

اى كلام فاضى معقول​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
هجيب استيكتى واجى :t30::t30::t30:
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

لا فية امل ههههههههه​


----------



## Critic (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*ههههههههههه*
*سايق عليك النبى لتلمح قصدك ايه من الموضوع ده ههههههه*
*ايه النظام ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

وحياة بنتى يجدعان الموضوع عادى جدااااااااا ولا بلمح لاى حاجه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*وااااااااااد يا مينا يابو بينسيل رصاص انت 
مش مرتاحة لموضوعك ده 
حاسة انى فهماااااااك :t30:
هههههههه
30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> وحياة بنتى يجدعان الموضوع عادى جدااااااااا ولا بلمح لاى حاجه



*ولا احنا بنلمح لاى حاجة برضه
تهيس بتهيس بقى :t30::t30:
استنى كماااااااااان :t30::t30::t30:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*




> اه نسيت اقول ان الموضوع بالبنسيل بتاعى



احنا هنكدب من اولها ياريس ولا اية
مش انت لسة مستلف منى قلمى
ولا اييييييييية هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



Critic قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *سايق عليك النبى لتلمح قصدك ايه من الموضوع ده ههههههه*
> *ايه النظام ؟*


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الكلام واضح يا كريتيك*
*بيقولك تدخل تكتب اي حاجة*
*ولو مش عايز ممكن تبص بس*
*يعني الراجل يعمل ايه تاني*
*موضوع وبيكتب ببنسيله*
*يعمل ايه بسسسسسسسس:t30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه
> 
> وديع سخن يا رجاله هههههههه
> 
> ...




انت عارف انى طول عمرى سخن ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*معلش بقا انا عايزة افهم*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



tasoni queena قال:


> الله حلو الموضوع ده نهيس فيه
> 
> بس مش عارفة اهيس اقول ايه
> 
> اى كلام فاضى معقول​




بالظبط كده صدقونى اى كلام فاضى ناو بقى معقول ههههههههههه
نروتى يا تاسونى وهستنى تهيييسك قصدى الكلام الفاضى هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



Critic قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *سايق عليك النبى لتلمح قصدك ايه من الموضوع ده ههههههه*
> *ايه النظام ؟*



*وياترى يا كيرتيك النبى هيكلفنا كام لو سقنااااااه على مينا 
عشان نعمل حسابنا :hlp:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> هجيب استيكتى واجى :t30::t30::t30:
> *​




هههههههههههههههه تنورى انتى واستيكتك


----------



## Critic (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*



وياترى يا كيرتيك النبى هيكلفنا كام لو سقنااااااه على مينا 
عشان نعمل حسابنا :hlp:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
**هههههههههه*
*مرمر جت يا رجالة وسع وسع*
*صدقينى انا لا فاهمك و لا فاهمه*
*ابتديت احس ان العيب فيا  :hlp:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا فية امل ههههههههه​



امل وسعاد  هههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



critic قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *سايق عليك النبى لتلمح قصدك ايه من الموضوع ده ههههههه*
> *ايه النظام ؟*




ههههههههه وحياتك عندى ولا بلمح لاى حاجه بجد طلبت معايا افتح موضوع للتهيس المنتدى هنا المفروض يلبى كل الاحتياجات ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



Critic قال:


> ​*
> **هههههههههه*
> *مرمر جت يا رجالة وسع وسع*
> *صدقينى انا لا فاهمك و لا فاهمه*
> *ابتديت احس ان العيب فيا  :hlp:*​



*اه مرمر جت اهووووووو :smil16:
هههههههه
مممم..
طب أقولك يا كريتيك الحل 
بما ان العييييب فييييك 30:
خالى حد يرجك حلو ويلفك 
وانت هتبقى تمااااااام :t30:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وااااااااااد يا مينا يابو بينسيل رصاص انت
> مش مرتاحة لموضوعك ده
> حاسة انى فهماااااااك :t30:
> هههههههه
> 30:*​




ههههههههههههه يعلم الله يمرمر ولا قصدى اى حاجه بجد فتحت للتهيس فقط :hlp:


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*وعلى رأى الشاعر العقبرى اللى هو انا

go to hell ولا ترضى بمهانه وذل ههههههههه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



coptic marmar قال:


> *ولا احنا بنلمح لاى حاجة برضه
> تهيس بتهيس بقى :t30::t30:
> استنى كماااااااااان :t30::t30::t30:
> ههههههههه*​




ايون هو ده الهدف الرئيسى من الموضوع التهيس فقط ومحدش يعمل اى حاجه غير انو يهيس هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> وحياة بنتى يجدعان الموضوع عادى جدااااااااا ولا بلمح لاى حاجه



*الموضوع للتهيس اه 
انما هنكدب هنضرب :t30::t30::t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*ايوة هنفتحها امثال بقا*
*اشمعنا يعني*
*اطبخي يا جارية الانبوبة خلصت يا سيدي هههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> احنا هنكدب من اولها ياريس ولا اية
> مش انت لسة مستلف منى قلمى
> ولا اييييييييية هههههههههههههههه​




ههههههههههه لا لا انا مش بكدددددب انا اخدت قلمك الجاف انما ده رصااااااااااص


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *الكلام واضح يا كريتيك*
> *بيقولك تدخل تكتب اي حاجة*
> *ولو مش عايز ممكن تبص بس*
> ...




هههههههه صح كده يا روكاااااااااااا


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *معلش بقا انا عايزة افهم*
> *هههههههههه*​




هههههههههه تفهمى ايه يا روكا بنقول الموضوع للتهيس مش للفهم:t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



coptic marmar قال:


> *وياترى يا كيرتيك النبى هيكلفنا كام لو سقنااااااه على مينا
> عشان نعمل حسابنا :hlp:*​




ههههههههههه النبى جاى فى اى حاجه على فكره ده غلبان جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



Critic قال:


> *
> **هههههههههه*
> *مرمر جت يا رجالة وسع وسع*
> *صدقينى انا لا فاهمك و لا فاهمه*
> *ابتديت احس ان العيب فيا  :hlp:*​




هههههههه انت بتقول سايق عليك النبى
هى بتقولك لو سوقنا النبى على مينا هااااااااااااااااااااا فخمت حاجه :heat:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اه مرمر جت اهووووووو :smil16:
> هههههههه
> مممم..
> طب أقولك يا كريتيك الحل
> ...




انت علبة مانجه يبنى ولا ايه :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



marcelino قال:


> *وعلى رأى الشاعر العقبرى اللى هو انا
> 
> go to hell ولا ترضى بمهانه وذل ههههههههه
> *​




ههههههههههه اهو هو ده اللى بقوله انا شكلى هغير اسم الموضوع وهسميه جبهة التهيس الشعبيه30:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *الموضوع للتهيس اه
> انما هنكدب هنضرب :t30::t30::t30:​*




وحياة بنتى مش بحب الكدب :hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة هنفتحها امثال بقا*
> *اشمعنا يعني*
> *اطبخي يا جارية الانبوبة خلصت يا سيدي هههههههههه*​




ايون يا روكا اى امثال شعيه تدعو للتهيس مكانها هنا حصريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> انت علبة مانجه يبنى ولا ايه :t30:



*لامش بيتك أنت بيتى انا :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههه انت بتقول سايق عليك النبى
> هى بتقولك لو سوقنا النبى على مينا هااااااااااااااااااااا فخمت حاجه :heat:



*تررررررجم مش فخمت انا :11azy:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لامش بيتك أنت بيتى انا :t30:*​




ههههههههههه نو دى ياااااااهوووووووووو :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *تررررررجم مش فخمت انا :11azy:*​




ههههههههههه 
طيب بصى عشان تفهمى خلى حد يرجك ويلفك وانتى هتبقى كويسه 

:new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههه صح كده يا روكاااااااااااا


*اي خدعة يا معلم30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههههه تفهمى ايه يا روكا بنقول الموضوع للتهيس مش للفهم:t30:


*فهم .. تهييس .. كله في الغسيل بيطلع30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> ايون يا روكا اى امثال شعيه تدعو للتهيس مكانها هنا حصريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بس كده تؤمرني يا كبير30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههه
> طيب بصى عشان تفهمى خلى حد يرجك ويلفك وانتى هتبقى كويسه
> 
> :new6:


*دايما مرمر تحط نفسها في مواقف باييييييييييييييييييييييخة:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

ويااااااااااااااااااااااا سلام سلم :d

تهيس بقا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> ويااااااااااااااااااااااا سلام سلم :d
> 
> تهيس بقا​


*يا بت اسمها سلم استلم سلاااااااااااااام*
*هفضل اعلم فيكي لامتي:t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*فى حد هايتعوووووووور دلوقتى
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



marcelino قال:


> *فى حد هايتعوووووووور دلوقتى
> *​



يا قلبببببببببببببببك:hlp:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



marcelino قال:


> *فى حد هايتعوووووووور دلوقتى
> *​


*مين ده يا مارسلينو*
*اكيد صاحب الموضوع30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

ويهون عليك هههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مين ده يا مارسلينو*
> *اكيد صاحب الموضوع30:*​


:smil8::smil8:


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*هههههههههههه

المهم فى دم بس علشان بحب اللون الاحمر
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

الى يتهور معانا يتعور شعار مارسو الجديد ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> :smil8::smil8:


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*مالك يا مينا متعصب ليه:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> 
> المهم فى دم بس علشان بحب اللون الاحمر
> *​


*عاجبك كده علامات الدم ظهرت:crazy_pil*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> 
> المهم فى دم بس علشان بحب اللون الاحمر
> *​




هههههههههه طيب مطلع كده اى سلح وتورينا يمعلم ولا انت هتعور بأيدك:hlp:


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*حلاااااااااااااااااال الله واكبرررررررررررر
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

لا صايمين اليومين دول تعالى فى الفطار وادبح ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*




*

*وده جزاة اللي يعمل موضوع مش مفهوم ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مالك يا مينا متعصب ليه:t30:*​




انا قولت نهيس بس مش تهيسو عليا 
عيب عليكو هقفلكو الموضوع ده :t30:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

انا زوهجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة :11azy:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

كله على اللللللللله


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



marcelino قال:


> *حلاااااااااااااااااال الله واكبرررررررررررر
> *​



على فكره نسيت تصلى على النبى :t30:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> انا زوهجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة :11azy:​



*حد يبقا فى قمة التهييس الى احنا فيه ده
ويبقا زهقان :hlp:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> انا قولت نهيس بس مش تهيسو عليا
> عيب عليكو هقفلكو الموضوع ده :t30:


*ههههههههه*
*هنعمل واحد تاني:t30:*
*المنتدي منتدااااااااااااااااانا30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *حد يبقا فى قمة التهييس الى احنا فيه ده
> ويبقا زهقان :hlp:​*


*والنبي تقوليلها*
*ده لسه فقرة الساحر ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *هنعمل واحد تاني:t30:*
> *المنتدي منتدااااااااااااااااانا30:*​





لا يماما ممنوع المكرر انتى نسيتى ولا ايه ههههههههههه
حقوق ملكيه للكاتب اللى هو انا يعنى ده حتى بقلمى الرصاص :t30:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *والنبي تقوليلها*
> *ده لسه فقرة الساحر ههههههههههههه*​



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ cupid + قال:


> على فكره نسيت تصلى على النبى :t30:




*وماله نصلى فى المنتدى ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> لا يماما ممنوع المكرر انتى نسيتى ولا ايه ههههههههههه
> حقوق ملكيه للكاتب اللى هو انا يعنى ده حتى بقلمى الرصاص :t30:



*ههههههههههههههههه انا ماما ههههههه من امتي:t30:*
*حموم ملكية ايه يا عم الحاج :t30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



marcelino قال:


> *وماله نصلى فى المنتدى ههههههههه*​




هنصلى فى ركن المحذوفات بقى عشان انت فاهم هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اي خدددددعة30:*​


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*النداااااااء الاخير للى هايتدبح

افتح فيس بوكك وانت تعرف نفسك هههههه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

تؤتؤ انا عايزة الحصان يا روكاااااااااااا هههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه انا ماما ههههههه من امتي:t30:*
> *حموم ملكية ايه يا عم الحاج :t30:*​



يا روكا مش انتى  قولتى انك عندك 59 سنه تبقى ماما وتيته لو تحبى كمان :t30:
ههههههههههههه اسمها حقوق ملكيه :hlp:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> تؤتؤ انا عايزة الحصان يا روكاااااااااااا هههههههههه​


*انتي داخلة سيرك يا بنتي:t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

هيحصل لسعااااااااااااااان كمان شويه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> يا روكا مش انتى  قولتى انك عندك 59 سنه تبقى ماما وتيته لو تحبى كمان :t30:
> ههههههههههههه اسمها حقوق ملكيه :hlp:



*ولا شوفتهم 59 دول ههههههههه:t30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



marcelino قال:


> *النداااااااء الاخير للى هايتدبح
> 
> افتح فيس بوكك وانت تعرف نفسك هههههه
> *​




:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انتي داخلة سيرك يا بنتي:t30:*​




وانا مالى بقاااااااااا
مش قولتى فيه الساحر
يبقى فيح حصاااااااااااان
ماليش دحوووووووووووووة:crazy_pil​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

هاتيلها حصان يا روكا ماتزعلهاااااااااش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هيحصل لسعااااااااااااااان كمان شويه


*وانتي تكرهي يا بت*
*عادي لسعان .. تهييس كله بيمشي30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

طيب هخلع انا ونيجى بكره نكمل تهييس براحتنااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*رصد ومقاللللللللللللللللللييييييييييييييييييييييييييش​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> وانا مالى بقاااااااااا
> مش قولتى فيه الساحر
> يبقى فيح حصاااااااااااان
> ماليش دحوووووووووووووة:crazy_pil​


*ههههههههههههه*
*نو مش شرط ساحر يبقا فيه حصان:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هاتيلها حصان يا روكا ماتزعلهاااااااااش


*عندها يا اوختي عمو مينا صاحب الموضوع يجبلها حصان بالفارس بتاعه30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> طيب هخلع انا ونيجى بكره نكمل تهييس براحتنااااااااااااااااااااا


*كده برضه تهيسنا يا ابو نسمة:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *رصد ومقاللللللللللللللللللييييييييييييييييييييييييييش​*


*اخسسسسسسسسس*
*مش تقولها يا ابو نسمة:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

عايزة حصان ماليش دحوووووووووووة
:36_1_4:
::​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

ابو نسمه ههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يا روكا 

يلا تصبحو على تهييس واشوفكم غداً


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> عايزة حصان ماليش دحوووووووووووة
> :36_1_4:
> ::​


*يابت الحقي عمو مينا اهو قبل ما يمشي:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



+ Cupid + قال:


> ابو نسمه ههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يا روكا
> 
> يلا تصبحو على تهييس واشوفكم غداً


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*تصبح علي تهييسة يا ابو نسمة:t30:*
*وسلملي علي نسمة30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

ضحك عليا ومسى
ماليس دحوووووووووووووة
هاتلولى حصااااااااان يا روكا
واااااااااااااء​


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*

*ماشى ياااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> ضحك عليا ومسى
> ماليس دحوووووووووووووة
> هاتلولى حصااااااااان يا روكا
> واااااااااااااء​


*عمو مينا وهو جاي انهاردة هيجيبلك حصان والفارس بتاعه:t33:*​


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2010)

*نبتدى الجلسه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

مساؤ تهييييسس


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*مساؤ قشطه ههههههههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

مساؤ قهوه يا كوكى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*بندحرج المسا هههههههه*
*ازيك يا ابو نسمة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههه دحرجى يا روكا
انا تمام 
انتى ايه اخبار تهيسك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

مين نسمه دى ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

لست ادرى هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههههه دحرجى يا روكا
> انا تمام
> انتى ايه اخبار تهيسك


*هههههههههه*
*بيسلم عليييييييييييك:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مين نسمه دى ههههههههههههههههه


*يا بت بلاش تيجبي سيرة نسمة عشان لما بتيجبها بيقلب فصحا:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> لست ادرى هههههه


*اهو شوفتي قلب *
*عاجبك كده*
*ارجعه ازاي ناو*
*خلاص يا مينا:t33:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا بت بلاش تيجبي سيرة نسمة عشان لما بتيجبها بيقلب فصحا:t33:*​



*اول ما تقوليله يا معلم هيقلب تهييييييس ههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *اول ما تقوليله يا معلم هيقلب تهييييييس ههههههههههه​*


*نو اصل حاجات دي ليها اوقات مع مينا:t33:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*سيب الكلام ده لناس تانيييييييييييييييييين​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *سيب الكلام ده لناس تانيييييييييييييييييين​*


*لمييييييييييييييييييين بقا:t33:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

حلو اؤى الشغل ده انا فاتح الموضوع عشان نهيس ، بتهيسو عليا وحياة بنتى اقفله


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> حلو اؤى الشغل ده انا فاتح الموضوع عشان نهيس ، بتهيسو عليا وحياة بنتى اقفله



*متقدررررررررررررررش:gy0000::gy0000:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لمييييييييييييييييييين بقا:t33:*​



*تهيس بقا يا روكا :t33:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2010)

*وانا اقووووووول بشبه على الموضوع 
لحقت تغير اسمه ياد يا مينا :new2:
لالا أحتج مش المفروض كنت اوااااااااافق انا
مش ليا 4 مشاركات فى الموضوع بحالهم :beee:
هههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *متقدررررررررررررررش:gy0000::gy0000:​*




ما بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااش 



coptic marmar قال:


> *وانا اقووووووول بشبه على الموضوع
> لحقت تغير اسمه ياد يا مينا :new2:
> لالا أحتج مش المفروض كنت اوااااااااافق انا
> مش ليا 4 مشاركات فى الموضوع بحالهم :beee:
> هههههه*​




ههههههههه مش كده احسن يا مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2010)

*لا تماااااااام كدا أحلى 
لايق على الموضوع :yaka:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ما بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااش
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا تماااااااام كدا أحلى
> لايق على الموضوع :yaka:*​




بس اللى مش لايق على الموضوع الشوريه اللى انتى ماسكها ههههههههههه




+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> + Cupid + قال:
> 
> 
> > ما بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااش
> ...


----------



## ponponayah (5 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلو حوار التهيس دا اوى يا مقدس
القطط جات والفار طاااااااااااااااار​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2010)

*هو مش المحل ده كان مقفول


ولا انا غلطت في العنوان​*


----------



## ponponayah (6 يوليو 2010)

*تؤتؤ
بس صاحب الدكان راح يجيب حاجة
وجة فتحو تانى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2010)

_*طب عايز واحده كانز وصلحه


ومش تنسي الشالمو يابت​*_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

*ايوة لازم تديله كده علي دماغه عشان يعرف هههههههه*

*اخيرا فتحتها يا ابو نسسسسسسسسسسسسسمة*​


----------



## ponponayah (6 يوليو 2010)

*بت مين يا واد انت الله
وبعدين هنا مفيش مشاريب روح اشرب فى القهوة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *بت مين يا واد انت الله
> وبعدين هنا مفيش مشاريب روح اشرب فى القهوة​*




*
برحتي يابت يا بووني

وياله اسمعي الكلام :smil15:

وهاتي واحد قهوه لصحاب المحل ده

الواد مينا بيحب القهوه  ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة لازم تديله كده علي دماغه عشان يعرف هههههههه*
> 
> *اخيرا فتحتها يا ابو نسسسسسسسسسسسسسمة*​





*لو منك يا مينا

امنع البت دي تدخل هنا

كفايا بتقلك يا ابو نسمه :blush2:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> اوكى يغللللللق بالعند فى كوكى



*سبحان مغير الاحوااااااااال*
*ما التهييس اتفتح اهه اومال بس يغلق وبتنجان :smil15::smil15::smil15:*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يوليو 2010)

وسمعونى احلى زغرووووووووطة
خلصت يا نااااااااااااس
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> وسمعونى احلى زغرووووووووطة
> خلصت يا نااااااااااااس
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​




*بس لسه في نتيجه


:smil15:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2010)

هتضرب يا مايكل
اتهددددددددد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

*برحتي يا سندريلا


ومش هتتهد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لو منك يا مينا
> 
> امنع البت دي تدخل هنا
> 
> كفايا بتقلك يا ابو نسمه :blush2:​*


*هههههههههههه*
*براحتي مش هطلع*
*واقول اللي اقوله:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> وسمعونى احلى زغرووووووووطة
> خلصت يا نااااااااااااس
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


*مبروووووووووووووك يا بت*
*عقبال النجاح*
*لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللي:love45:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *براحتي مش هطلع*
> *واقول اللي اقوله:smil15:*​





*ليه يابت كنتي صاحبه القهوه دي ولا ايه


رد عليها ياعم مينا بدل ما ارتكب جريمه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووك يا بت*
> *عقبال النجاح*
> *لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللي:love45:*​





*مش من قلبك ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووك يا بت*
> *عقبال النجاح*
> *لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللي:love45:*​





ميرررررسى ياحبى :love45:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ليه يابت كنتي صاحبه القهوه دي ولا ايه
> 
> 
> رد عليها ياعم مينا بدل ما ارتكب جريمه​*


*انت مش عرفت ان مينا ساب القهوة وانا مسكتها:smil15:*
*تعالي يا ابو نسمة:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش من قلبك ​*


*مالكش دعوة:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ميرررررسى ياحبى :love45:​


*العفو يا سكر:love34:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انت مش عرفت ان مينا ساب القهوة وانا مسكتها:smil15:*
> *تعالي يا ابو نسمة:smil15:*​



*لا ابو نسمه ميعملش كده

ملقاش غيرك ولا ايه​*


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مالكش دعوة:smil15:*​



*برحتي​*


----------



## ponponayah (7 يوليو 2010)

*اممممممم هى دى الدنيا 
ناس دماغها على ادها​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2010)

تهييييس ثم تهييييييييييس
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *اممممممم هى دى الدنيا
> ناس دماغها على ادها​*





*كلمي يا سندريلا

حد بينده عليكي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2010)

هتضرب يا مايكل اتهد احسنلك :act19:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هتضرب يا مايكل اتهد احسنلك :act19:​



*
ولا بنخاف يابت​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*بخ عليكم*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم البخ


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2010)

*منوريين يا مهيسيين​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يوليو 2010)

احلي مساء مليان تهيس علي احلي حبهة تهيس شعبية

تحيا الوحدة التهيسية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*تحيا تحيا تحيا هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2010)

ازيكم يا مهييسين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*فى ملل اخر حاجه نو تهيييييييس​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2010)

لا قضوها تهييس


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

انا مهيييييسة اصلالالالا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*كل ده من الاجازة يا سندريلا ههههههههههههه
اوكش نقضيها تهييييييييس​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2010)

هههههه ايون اعملو زى سندريلا


----------



## ponponayah (7 يوليو 2010)

*القطة المشمشية حولة بس شقية ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههه اهو قلبنا على اطفال مش تهييس
مالك يا بونى انتى شربتى نعناع ولا ايه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2010)

اة يا سويتى
سندريلا مهيسة طبيعى
هههههههههههههههههه

وهيلالالالالالالالالالا هوووووووووب​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بونى والنوعناع ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يوليو 2010)

اى حد بيقول اى حاجه واللى ميعرفش بيقول عدس


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يوليو 2010)

اييييييييييييييييييييييييه دنيا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يوليو 2010)

واحدوووووووووووه يا عم الحج
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 يوليو 2010)

قاله يا ابا علمني التافه قاله تعالي في الهايفة واتصدر


----------



## ponponayah (8 يوليو 2010)

*مالو بقى النوعناع 
دا راجل طيب واعد غلبان فى حالو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا عيال تعالو هنا يا عيال*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2010)

*كلموا ماما رووكا يا عيال​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلموا ماما رووكا يا عيال​*


*:smil16:*
*انا زي ماما*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:smil16:*
> *انا زي ماما*​





30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> 30:​


*مالك:smil16:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالك:smil16:*​





:heat:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> :heat:​


*افهم ايه انا :nunu0000:*​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يوليو 2010)

*الواحد من الحر مهيس وفاصل خااااااااااااالص مالص ​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *الواحد من الحر مهيس وفاصل خااااااااااااالص مالص ​*



حطي نفسك علي الشاحن


----------



## ponponayah (8 يوليو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> حطي نفسك علي الشاحن




*اتهدى يابت 
ماشى لما اشوفكم *​


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *اتهدى يابت
> ماشى لما اشوفكم *​



انتي تاني 
يلا روحي اشربي نعناع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*ازيك يا بوني*
*ازيك يا بت يا مرمر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *افهم ايه انا :nunu0000:*​




*
وانتي عايزه تفهمي كمان :close_tem​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 يوليو 2010)

من سدريلا للعيال هل تسمعني حول 


معلش بقي يا جماعه ضيفه عندي واحتلت الجهاز ابو كف


----------



## ponponayah (8 يوليو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انتي تاني
> يلا روحي اشربي نعناع




*تؤتؤتؤ 
لسة بدرى على النوعناع يابت*​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ازيك يا بوني*
> *ازيك يا بت يا مرمر*​





*تومام يا روكا
الحمدلله
وانتى اسيك يا روكتى*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تؤتؤتؤ
> لسة بدرى على النوعناع يابت*​



يلا عشان تنامي بدري وتريحنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> من سدريلا للعيال هل تسمعني حول
> 
> 
> معلش بقي يا جماعه ضيفه عندي واحتلت الجهاز ابو كف





*اكيد ضيفه تقيله يا ماريان :gy0000:​*


----------



## sparrow (8 يوليو 2010)

حبيت بس اسجل حضور  ههههههه 
متابعه معاكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2010)

*نورتي الجبهه يا سبارو​*


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2010)

*استمارة العضوية فين*
*عاوز اشترك*
*حد معترض*
*احسب:nunu0000:*


----------



## mero_engel (8 يوليو 2010)

*فكره حلوه يا مينا تصدق*
*كل واحد يدخل يبعبر عن احاسيسه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تومام يا روكا
> الحمدلله
> وانتى اسيك يا روكتى*​


*تمام يا بوني*
*واخبارك ايش بقا:smile02*​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تمام يا بوني*
> *واخبارك ايش بقا:smile02*​




*تومام تومام*​


----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2010)

*وحدوووووووووووووووووووووووة يا بشر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تومام تومام*​


*يارب دايما:gun:*​


----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يارب دايما:gun:*​





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حساها مش من قلبك
يا روكا :nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حساها مش من قلبك
> يا روكا :nunu0000:*​


*لا من قلبي:t26:*​


----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا من قلبي:t26:*​




*لا مش حساها اوى يعنى قوليها مرة تانى كدا :gy0000:*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 يوليو 2010)

انا جبت جاز


----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الواحد من الحر هننننننننننج​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 يوليو 2010)

*واكا واكاااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *لا مش حساها اوى يعنى قوليها مرة تانى كدا :gy0000:*​


*ليه مش حاساها ماهي من جوا اهي:t26:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *واكا واكاااااااااااااااااا​*


*نيهاو نيهاو:closedeye*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يوليو 2010)

*انتوا بتعملوا اية ؟*
​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ليه مش حاساها ماهي من جوا اهي:t26:*​




*مش عارفة حساها مش من جوا اوى يعنى
حساها نص نص
:gy0000:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *انتوا بتعملوا اية ؟*
> ​



*بنهييييييييييييييييس:99:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *انتوا بتعملوا اية ؟*
> ​



بيعملو كده



+ cupid + قال:


> الموضوع ده لاى حد وكل حد
> 
> *يعنى قول اللى نفسك فيه *
> * ومحدش هيسالك انت بتقول ايه *
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *بنهييييييييييييييييس:99:​*


*هههههههههههههه*
*احسن حاجة:99:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مش عارفة حساها مش من جوا اوى يعنى
> حساها نص نص
> :gy0000:*​


*بلاش:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> بيعملو كده


*الله علي الشرح ههههههه*
*تحسي البنفليد بتاع الموضوع:gy0000:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *الله علي الشرح ههههههه*
> *تحسي البنفليد بتاع الموضوع:gy0000:*​



تحسى اننا فى مؤتمر بنفليد وكتالوج وشغل المؤتمرات ده هههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> تحسى اننا فى مؤتمر بنفليد وكتالوج وشغل المؤتمرات ده هههههههه


*هههههههههههههه*
*تغيير يا مينا:gy0000:*​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
يا سبحان الله 
عمالة افتكر نكت واضحك​*


----------



## ponponayah (10 يوليو 2010)

*صرصار بيجرى ورا عربية المجارى 
سألوه ليه؟ 
قال لهم: شفط المدام ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

*صباح الخير يا مهيسيين


حد سهران ولا كله بياكل رز مع الملايكه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أبريل 2011)

*بورتو طرة*
*زنزانة عالمية علي ارض مصرية *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*طرررررررررررررررة مشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

*ياااااااااااااااة عاش من شافك يا راجل
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااة عاش من شافك يا راجل
> ههههههههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههههه انت جيت شهقة يا رمضان:new6:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه انت جيت شهقة يا رمضان:new6:*​





رمضان مين يابت انتى يابت
اعترفى حالا فى التو واللحظة :act19:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> رمضان مين يابت انتى يابت
> اعترفى حالا فى التو واللحظة :act19:​


*اللي بيجي بعد شعبان:smil15:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللي بيجي بعد شعبان:smil15:*​





*اهلا فتكات جيتى امتى
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*مش ممكن نصيبة فتحي ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يونيو 2011)

*الفتيات يرفعن شعار (لو بتحبها روحلها لحد البيت)،

والشباب يرفعون نفس الشعار ولكنهم يشترطون..
.
.
..........
.
.
.
.
.
(أن يكون البيت فاضي)*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2011)

*واحد غبى
معدى على صوان فبيسأل هو فى ايه ؟؟

فرد واحد وقاله: ده أربعين واحد ميت

...الغبى رد: نهار أسود أربعين واحد ماتوا مره واحده!!!
............
قاله: لأ ... ده واحد مات من أربعين يوم

الغبى رد: نهار أسود ولسه بتدفنوه النهارده!!!

قاله: لأ !!! دول دفنوه من أربعين يوم

الغبى قاله : نهار أسود ولسه قاعدين لحد دلوقتي*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الفتيات يرفعن شعار (لو بتحبها روحلها لحد البيت)،
> 
> والشباب يرفعون نفس الشعار ولكنهم يشترطون..
> .
> ...





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *واحد غبى
> معدى على صوان فبيسأل هو فى ايه ؟؟
> 
> فرد واحد وقاله: ده أربعين واحد ميت
> ...




*ضحكتني*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ضحكتني*



*طيب البيت فاضى ولا مش فاضى
روق بقى يعم:a82:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طيب البيت فاضى ولا مش فاضى
> روق بقى يعم:a82:*



مش عارف والله 
اصل انا مش ف البيت


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش عارف والله
> اصل انا مش ف البيت



*طيب ابعتلى خاص انت فى مستشفى ايه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *واحد غبى
> معدى على صوان فبيسأل هو فى ايه ؟؟
> 
> فرد واحد وقاله: ده أربعين واحد ميت
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى يامينا بجد ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 يونيو 2011)

ياااااااااااااااااااه هو الموضوع ده لسه هنا 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى يامينا بجد ​*



*هههههههه اى خدعه*



+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااه هو الموضوع ده لسه هنا
> ​



*هيروح فين يعنى طول منا موجود هو موجودد :smile02*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هيروح فين يعنى طول منا موجود هو موجودد :smile02*



ليه انت لو مشيت هتاخده وانت ماشى هههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ليه انت لو مشيت هتاخده وانت ماشى هههههههههه​




*طبعا لو مشيت ونزل اداراج الرياح مين هينشطه غيرى*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2011)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طبعا لو مشيت ونزل اداراج الرياح مين هينشطه غيرى*



اتكل انت على الله وامشى:t30:
ومتقلقش ابقا انشطه انا :99:​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2011)

*انتى جايه تهيسى بقى هههههههههه
ماشى انا هتكل والموضوع امانه فى رقبتك
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يونيو 2011)

ولو مهيسش هنا ههيس فين بس :new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2011)

*طيب خدى هيسى
**نخبت سفاتر البلبلوع صارت تقعنش في طنيس الزحلبس
.
.
.
.
..........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ملاحظه : صارت يعني أصبحت*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طيب خدى هيسى
> **نخبت سفاتر البلبلوع صارت تقعنش في طنيس الزحلبس
> .
> .
> ...




:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:
ماتجيبش تهييس يرفع الضغط  عشان مطالبش بحذف الموضوع هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2011)

*سؤال للأغبياء فقط

:
:
:
...:
:
:
:
:
:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:
:

انا مش هاتكلم

هاسيبك تقول لنفسك انت نزلت لية؟؟
بزمتكم كام واحد نزل هههههههههههه
:fun_lol::new6:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *سؤال للأغبياء فقط
> 
> :
> :
> ...



انا انا نزززززززلت
الفضول بقى طلعني غبيه هههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:
> ماتجيبش تهييس يرفع الضغط  عشان مطالبش بحذف الموضوع هههههههههههههههه​


* ههههههههههههه اى خدعه*


سندريلا2009 قال:


> *سؤال للأغبياء فقط
> 
> :
> :
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههه
تحفه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> [B[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
شكل نزلت يامون :t30:
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> شكل نزلت يامون :t30:
> ​*




*على اساس انك منزلتيش هههههههههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *على اساس انك منزلتيش هههههههههههههه*




*ههههههههههههههه
الحال من بعضه بقا :t30:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 يونيو 2011)

عايزة اننننننننننننننننننننط :fun_lol:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> عايزة اننننننننننننننننننننط :fun_lol:​


*هو حد ماسكك *
*نطي نطي وهيلا هوووووووووووووووب:close_tem*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو حد ماسكك *
> *نطي نطي وهيلا هوووووووووووووووب:close_tem*​



انا نطيييييييت خلاص يالا حصلينى :ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> انا نطيييييييت خلاص يالا حصلينى :ura1::ura1::ura1:​


*مانا تحت يا بت:ura1::ura1::ura1:*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (28 يونيو 2011)

*اذا  تـــلاقيتـي مـع حـبـيـبــك في الطـريـق و عـانقـك بشــدة امـــــام  النـــاس و هـــو يبـكـي مـن شـدة اشتيـــــاقـه لك و يتشـكي ألـم  البعــــد و الفـراق و انحنـى لتقبيــل يـديـــك وركع على ركبتـيــه  امــــام المـــلأ لتقـــديـم خـــاتم و يـطلـب يـــدك لـــــزواج ....
فــــاعـلـمي
.
.
.
...........
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
. 
. 
.
........
........................
..
..
.
.
.
.




إنـك بتحـلمي يـــاختي وقــومي إغسلي وشـــك :D



تعيشوا و تأخدوا غيرها ههههههههههههههه
ممكن الموضوع يتثبت علشان كل واحد يدخل يهيس كل يوم شوية

*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2011)

*أذا اردت الدوري بشده .. فأطلق سراحه .. فإن راح للأهلي فهو لم يكن لك من البدايه .**. وإن عاد اليك .. فروح اديه للأهلي عشان اكيد وقع منه.*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أذا اردت الدوري بشده .. فأطلق سراحه .. فإن راح للأهلي فهو لم يكن لك من البدايه .**. وإن عاد اليك .. فروح اديه للأهلي عشان اكيد وقع منه.*




*اهلاوى متعصب :gy0000:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *اهلاوى متعصب :gy0000:​*


*اهلاوى اه بس مش متعصب ههههههه*


----------



## white.angel (1 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أذا اردت الدوري بشده .. فأطلق سراحه .. فإن راح للأهلي فهو لم يكن لك من البدايه .**. وإن عاد اليك .. فروح اديه للأهلي عشان اكيد وقع منه.*


*
اهلاوى .......... كنت افضل قرائة كتباتك
ولكن من اليوم .. اعلن المقاطعه ...!!!
ههههههه
الزمالك اجدع ناس ..
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

*يشتري لاب توب يخلي اللغة إنجليزي
يشتري موبايل يخلي اللغة إنجليزي
.يشتري آي باد يخلي اللغة إنجليزي
:
:
إنما
يقف عند ماكينة الصراف الآلي
ويختار اللغة عربي
لأن الفلوس مافيهاش هزار  ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *
> اهلاوى .......... كنت افضل قرائة كتباتك
> ولكن من اليوم .. اعلن المقاطعه ...!!!
> ههههههه
> ...


*
كتباتى مش للزمالكويه اصلا هههههههههه
يشرفنى متابعتك لكتباتى*


----------



## white.angel (1 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كتباتى مش للزمالكويه اصلا هههههههههه
> يشرفنى متابعتك لكتباتى*


*بتغلط فى الزمالكويه .... 
مش كفايا اتعادلنا معاكم من كام يوم ... 
اسحب التشريف .. خلاص انا اعلنت المقاطعه 
ههههههه
سعيده انى اتعرفت على حضرتك ...*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *بتغلط فى الزمالكويه ....
> مش كفايا اتعادلنا معاكم من كام يوم ...
> اسحب التشريف .. خلاص انا اعلنت المقاطعه
> ههههههه
> سعيده انى اتعرفت على حضرتك ...*



*بما أنك سعيده بالتهييس ع الزمالك
فأتفضلى دى على وزن اغنيه لسه بتخاف لحماقى 

لسه بتخاف من جوزيه لو تيجي سيرته

لو شفت الاهلي بجد هتدمع عنيك

يعني الدوري بيوحشك لو شفت صورته
......
بتحس ايه لما الدوري بيضيع بين ايديك

مين بيديك ستة تاني بعد مني

فى حضن مين هيبات الدورى الا حضنى

حبيـــــت أغيظك أعمـل أيــة أصــل أنتــا قارفنـــى

مش قصدى حاجة انا بس بتريق عليك*


----------



## white.angel (1 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بما أنك سعيده بالتهييس ع الزمالك
> فأتفضلى دى على وزن اغنيه لسه بتخاف لحماقى
> 
> لسه بتخاف من جوزيه لو تيجي سيرته
> ...



*لالالا انا مش قدك .. بالراحه عليا انا غلبانه ..
كل اللى اعرفه عن الزمالك .. 
ان اسمه الزمالك ودايماً مغلوبين .. ومصر كلها اهلاويه ..
فقررت ابقى زمالكويه .. لانى من انصار حزب خالف تعرف ...
ههههههههههههه
ارفع الرايه البيضا واعلن انسحابى من الحوار *


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *لالالا انا مش قدك .. بالراحه عليا انا غلبانه ..
> كل اللى اعرفه عن الزمالك ..
> ان اسمه الزمالك ودايماً مغلوبين .. ومصر كلها اهلاويه ..
> فقررت ابقى زمالكويه .. لانى من انصار حزب خالف تعرف ...
> ...


*هههههههههههه
يعنى انتى زى الشريك المخالف
كويس انك مش مُتعبه عشان مبحبش المتعبين
تبقى مُتعبه وزملكاويه كمان حرام بصراحه هههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2011)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>



:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


* وانا زى كوكى بالضبط كده *
*:99:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​





Coptic MarMar قال:


> * وانا زى كوكى بالضبط كده *
> *:99:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

*يسلام :w00t: *
*شوف الصدف *
*يابنى انت نيتك سليمة شكلك :99: *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>


*خير يا ريس حصل ايه:t9:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يسلام :w00t: *
> *شوف الصدف *
> *يابنى انت نيتك سليمة شكلك :99: *​


*
اكيد سلميه جدا اؤى خالص
ولا انتى عندك شك فى ده :t9:*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خير يا ريس حصل ايه:t9:*​



*محصلش حاجه يا روكا هههههههههه
دى للتوضيح*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>



*ياراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايق *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *محصلش حاجه يا روكا هههههههههه
> دى للتوضيح*


*يا حلاوة يا ولااااااااااااااااد*
*يا بني طول ما قلبك ابيض وبتاع ربنا وبتراعي نسمة هيحصل كده:gy0000:*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 يوليو 2011)

المهم انا شميت ريحة تريقة ع الزمالك ما علينا انا بقى زملكاوية غلباوية مش بسكت نهيس بعيد عن الزمالك كفاية اللى احنا شايفينه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> المهم انا شميت ريحة تريقة ع الزمالك ما علينا انا بقى زملكاوية غلباوية مش بسكت نهيس بعيد عن الزمالك كفاية اللى احنا شايفينه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (2 يوليو 2011)

مش مهم اللى يشوفكم كده ماكنش شافكم أول السنة يلا لولا المساعدات الخارجية كنتوش وصلتوا هههههههههههه
انتوا متغاظين ليه من حسام وابراهيم نفسى أعرف معقدينكم فى إيه ؟ طول عمركم بتتريقوا ع الزمالك دلوقتى بتتريقوا ع المدرب اشمعنى ههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يوليو 2011)

*عشان مديى لنفسه حجم مش حجمه
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>


 
*عملتها ازاى دى ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2011)

مع المشاركة 1001 

ونقول الوووووووووووووووو


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (2 يوليو 2011)

> علشان مديي نفسه حجم مش حجمه




احنا بنهزر أولا بلاش الزعل ثانيا و بعدين احنا فى عصر ديمقراطى كل واحد ياخد الحجم اللى يحبه هههههههههههه و حضرتك فاكر كويس لما جوزيه مشى المرة اللى فاتت طلع شتم مصر كلها هو ده مش حجم أكبر من حجمه و رجع عادى و محدش كلمه و حسام من وجهة نظرى انه بيطالب بحق الزمالك بصوت عالى شوية بس جوزيه كده برضه


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 يوليو 2011)

بمناسبة حصول الزملكاوية علي ثاني الدوري باذن الله 

واحد خطب واحده واول خروجة بعد الخطوبة 
فضلت سكته وقالتها عايزة اعترفلك اعتراف بس متزعلش 
قالها متخفيش انا مش هزعل 
قالتله بصراحة انت مش اول واحد في حياتي انا كنب بحب حد قبلك 
سكت كتير وقالها 





















































































انا زملكاوي كده كده متعود علي التاني


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

*فييييين المهيسين اللى هنا *
*:fun_lol::fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *فييييين المهيسين اللى هنا *
> *:fun_lol::fun_lol:*​


*اهو اهو بس معصبة شوية:t32:*​


----------



## Bent Christ (3 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مع المشاركة 1001
> 
> ونقول الوووووووووووووووو


دى اهانه على فكره
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

حكمة اليوم
.
علمتني الحياة أن لا أنظر خلفي 
.
.
.
.
.









































































.
.
.
.
... الا عندما أكون في قاعة الامتحان !!!​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

*كيف تتأكد أنك انسان طبيعي :
1-لديك فيس بوك
2-لديك iphone
4-تقوم بإضاعة وقتك بقراءة هذا الكلام
5-لم تنتبه لعدم وجود رقم3
7-قمت بالتحقق من عدم وجود رقم3
8-أين رقم 6 يا محترم ؟
9-انت الآن تبتسم وعرفت انك محترم ولازلت تبتسم
10-اين رقم 1 ياذكي !
11-صدقت ورحت تتأكد !
12- أنت انسان مو طبيعي أبداً
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة يا مون*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

*بيقولك مره سلفى سمع عن المقاطعه بتاعت موبينيل
كسر خطه ال012 واشترى 018 :d


*


----------



## Bent Christ (5 يوليو 2011)

مش عارفه الناس مبتحبش حسام حسن ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع انه جايب بطولات بعدد شعر راسه
​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> مش عارفه الناس مبتحبش حسام حسن ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مع انه جايب بطولات بعدد شعر راسه
> ​




*فعلا هو جايب بطولات بعدد شعر راسه
صدقينى انا ساقط أبتدئيه فياريت لو تعديلى شعر راسه :fun_lol:
سيبك من حسام وخليكى مع السلفيين*

*بيقولك مره سلفى سمع عن المقاطعه بتاعت موبينيل
كسر خطه ال012 واشترى 018 :d
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بيقولك مره سلفى سمع عن المقاطعه بتاعت موبينيل
> كسر خطه ال012 واشترى 018 :d
> 
> 
> *


*علي فكرة دي حصلت بجد*
*اخويا لسه قايلهالي مع حد يعرفه:new6:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يوليو 2011)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*.....**One More Day*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *.....**One More Day*​


*and another day !!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

* زوج رايق قال لزوجته: خططي بالقلم على ضهري خطوط بالطول...قامت وخططت؟؟؟*
*.*
*.*
*:*
*قال: كمان خطوط بالعرض...خططت؟؟؟؟؟*
*:*
*.*
*...قالها: شايفه ايه ؟*
*............:*
*قالتلو: مربعات*
*:*
*قالها: عديهم؟*
*:*
*عدتهم وقالت 24*
*:*
*قالها: رقميهم؟*
*:*
*قامت ورقمتهم!*
*:*
*قالها: شايفه المربع رقم تسعه (9)قالت: آآآآآه*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*قال: اهرشيلى فيه :*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2011)

*في إحدى الشركات اتصل موظف على تليفون مديره بالغلط
و قال له:
جبلي شاي على مكتبي بسرعة يا زفت ولو اتأخرت هلعن أبو اللي جابك فى الشركة
رد عليه المدير:
أنت عارف انت بتكلم مين؟
...قال الموظف: لأ
قال له: أنا مدير الشركة يا حيوان
رد عليه الموظف: وأنت تعرف مين الى بيكلمك؟
قال المدير: لأ
رد عليه
الحمد لله و قفل الخط فى وشة*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامدة يا مون*​


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2011)

‏8% ~ 9.5


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*قســما لــو توقــــفت الارض عـــــن الـــــدوران ♥
ولـو أثمــــــر شجـــــر الزيتون رمـــــــــــــان ♥
ولـو المـــــــــــــاء تجمـــــد مـــــن الغليـــــــــان ♥
ولـو اصبحـــــت الـــــروح فـــــي السيقـــــــــان ♥
ولـو الـــــدم انتهـــــى مـــــن الشـــــــــــــريـان ♥
لــن اشـجـع ســوى الاهلي طــــول الزمــان*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ‏8% ~ 9.5


*وهتنفجر ولا ايه:t33:*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وهتنفجر ولا ايه:t33:*​



لا شكلها كده نسبة النجاح فى الثانوية:big4:


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 يوليو 2011)

ثلاثة حكموا عليهم بالإعدام معاهم واحد صعيدي ، قالوا للأول عايز المنشار  الكهربائي أو شنق ، قال: المنشار الكهربائي ، جابوه عند المنشار الكهربائي  مشتغلش ، قالوا : حظك روح وأطلقوا سراحه ، جابوا الثاني قالوا : المنشار  الكهربائي أو الشنق ، قال : المنشار الكهربائي ، جابوه عند المنشار  الكهربائي برضو مشتغلش ، قالوا : حظلك روح وأطلقوا سراحه جابوا الصعيدي ،  قالوا : المنشار الكهربائي أو الشنق، قال : شنق والناس وأقربائه يذعقو :  المنشار ، المنشار ، المنشار قالهم بايظ مايشتغلش


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 يوليو 2011)

أتصل حشاش مصري بأوباما و قاله أحنا أعلنا الحرب علي أمريكا أوباما أنخض ..  و قالوا انتم مين ؟ الحشاش قالوا انا و بيسو و علاء و حناوي و ميخا و 3  صحبنا كمان من القهوة يعني 8 وحوش أوباما ضحك في سخرية و قالوا تعرف أني  عندي 2 مليون جندي تحت أمري الحشاش قالوا … لا جديدة دي لازم أتشاور انا و  الشباب …المهم الحشاش أتصل بيه تان…ي يوم و قالوا متقلقش يا أوباما مش  حنعلن الحرب عليكم أوباما أبتسم و قالوا ليه الحشاش قالوا مفيش بس معندناش  مكان يكفي 2 مليون أسير في القهوة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> لا شكلها كده نسبة النجاح فى الثانوية:big4:


*ههههههههههههه*
*نو ميلو خلص من زمان:t33:*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *نو ميلو خلص من زمان:t33:*​



يبئى كان قصده نسبة ان الزمالك ممكن ياخد الدورى السنة دى ولا حاجة:ab7: بس خلاص مبروك للأهلى :big29:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> يبئى كان قصده نسبة ان الزمالك ممكن ياخد الدورى السنة دى ولا حاجة:ab7: بس خلاص مبروك للأهلى :big29:


*جايز برضه*
*يلا هارد لاك للزمالك*​


----------



## Bent Christ (9 يوليو 2011)

*مصري بيسال لبناني الدنيا ايه معاك..؟قاله بالنهار سايق همر وبالليل مع قمر وانت ؟ قاله المصري*
* ..*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* ..*
* فى النهار سايق تريلا وبالليل مع غوريلا *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*




*
*محدش شاف راسي يا جدعان*
*اصلها نزلت من غيري هههههههههههه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2011)

ظـابط بيحقق مـع مـحـشـش قـال لـه:
سـاكـن فـيـن ؟
قـاله:
مـع اخـويا
قـال لـه:
...........................اخـ​وك سـاكـن فـيـن ؟
قـاله:
مـعـايـا
اتـعــصـب الظــابط
قـال لـه:
يـاحـمـار انـت واخـوك ساكنين فـيـن ؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
قـاله:
مـع بـعـض​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

120 + 77% + dog = happy !!​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> 120 + 77% + dog = happy !!​


*.'. هـــ . ط . ث*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

*قامت شركة ( تهيس للانتاج الفني ) .. بعمل مسابقة لقوة صدى الصوت عند الناس ..*​
* شارك فيها 3 .. امريكي وفرنسي ... وصعيدي ..*​
* بدأ الامريكي وقال : hi ...*​
* صدى الصوت قال : hi .. hiiii ... hiiiii*​
* ..............................​......*​
* ...الفرنسي قال : merci ..*​
* صدى الصوت قال : merci ... merciiii ... merciii *​
* ..............................​....*​
*  جيه الدور على صاحبنا .. *​
* سكت شوية وما عرفش يقول ايه ... ام قال : كل ما اجي اجوم اخاف اجع ..*​
* صدى الصوت قاله : بتقول ايه ؟؟!!  :smile02*​
​​ 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *قامت شركة ( تهيس للانتاج الفني ) .. بعمل مسابقة لقوة صدى الصوت عند الناس ..*​
> * شارك فيها 3 .. امريكي وفرنسي ... وصعيدي ..*​
> * بدأ الامريكي وقال : hi ...*​
> * صدى الصوت قال : hi .. hiiii ... hiiiii*​
> ...


:t11:
:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

خلاص مابقاش فى بنى  و رجع الاخضر وملى السوووووق :yahoo:​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 يوليو 2011)

ما هو ميل الخط المستقيم ؟​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> ما هو ميل الخط المستقيم ؟​



:new2::new2::new2:​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :new2::new2::new2:​


انا عايزه اجابه دلوقتى حالا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> انا عايزه اجابه دلوقتى حالا​



:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:​


فكررى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> فكررى​



:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :smil13::smil13::smil13:​


يا بنتى بقول فكرى مش موتى​


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> انا عايزه اجابه دلوقتى حالا​




اتصلى على  090088888888888888888888888888888888​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> يا بنتى بقول فكرى مش موتى​



ههههههههههههههه
مش عارفه ​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 يوليو 2011)

يا جدعان فكروااا
بلاش نتصل بحد​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

:big61::big61::big61:​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :big61::big61::big61:​


خلاص يا حبى متعمليش فى نفسك كده
انا هقولك الاجابه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> خلاص يا حبى متعمليش فى نفسك كده
> انا هقولك الاجابه​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:heat::heat::heat:​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 يوليو 2011)

mostakim_line@ yahoo.com
مش محتاج يعنى هههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

:w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه بجد​


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه بجد​


يالا اى خدعه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> يالا اى خدعه​



:flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*اخبار عام 2050
- استمرار حبس الشريف وسرور ١٥ يوم علي ذمه التحقيق
- مبارك يعاني من التهابات في صوابع رجله
- تاجيل الانتخابات والاعلان الدستوري لسبتمبر 2051
- الخيم تملئ ميدان التحرير استعدادا لجمعة ال ٤٠ سنة الفاصلة
- وائل غنيم يطالب احفاده بالاستمرار لتحقيق المطالب و القضاء علي فلول النظام السابق
:t11:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

دوم دوم تك تك دوم دوم تك تك دوم تك دوم تك دوم دوم تك تك


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

دنيييييييييييييييييا​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

وحدوووووووو


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Bent Christ (13 يوليو 2011)

▲  ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲  ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲  ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄

.

.

.

.

.......

.

.

.

.

.

حد ياكل دوريتوس معايا​


----------



## Only Jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

هو راح فين؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> ▲  ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲  ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲  ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄
> 
> .
> 
> ...


*بالفلفل ده يا بت:t33:*​


----------



## Bent Christ (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بالفلفل ده يا بت:t33:*​


باللى انتى عايزاه يا حبى:flowers:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> باللى انتى عايزاه يا حبى:flowers:​


*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## انريكي (13 يوليو 2011)

:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يوليو 2011)

:36_22_25::36_22_25::36_22_25:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*:36_1_50:بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

دوم دوم تك تك دوم دوم تك تك دوم تك دوم تك دوم دوم تك تك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> دوم دوم تك تك دوم دوم تك تك دوم تك دوم تك دوم دوم تك تك


*شيك شيك شيك شيك:t16:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

:36_3_2::36_3_2::36_3_2:​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

*التهييس هنا بقى عالى اؤى بجد :new6:
*


----------



## Bent Christ (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :36_3_2::36_3_2::36_3_2:​


يا صباح اللى بتغنى:flowers:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> يا صباح اللى بتغنى:flowers:​



:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه
انتو بتعملو ايييييه هنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil​


----------



## Bent Christ (14 يوليو 2011)

هو ليه الناس بتشوف الوان مش ابيض واسود:554cc:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> هو ليه الناس بتشوف الوان مش ابيض واسود:554cc:​



:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :t9::t9::t9:​



هههههههه
حلي بقىىى


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> حلي بقىىى



هههههههههههههههه
:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

*هو احنا غيرنا اسم الموضوع ده وبقى بدون كلام؟ ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> هو ليه الناس بتشوف الوان مش ابيض واسود:554cc:​



السؤال متلخبط ليه
يعني ايه ليه بتشوف مش اسود وابيض 
طب ازاي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هو احنا غيرنا اسم الموضوع ده وبقى بدون كلام؟ ههههههههههههه
> *



ههههههههه
تغيير بقىىى
الناس تعبت من الكلام


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

:11_9_10[1]:​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> تغيير بقىىى
> الناس تعبت من الكلام


*او تعبو من الحر هههههههههه*


^_^mirna قال:


> :11_9_10[1]:​




*طيب نفهم انك بتشيتى مثلا دلوقتى ؟ هههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

[
*طيب نفهم انك بتشيتى مثلا دلوقتى ؟ هههههههههههه*[/QUOTE]

*لاااء
بتسال عمو جوجل عن الاجااابه*


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

*طيب نفهم انك بتشيتى مثلا دلوقتى ؟ هههههههههههه*[/FONT][/QUOTE]


هههههههههههههه لالالا
انا قاعده بس مش بشيت​[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

ييييييييييييه الكلام بايظ


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> [
> *طيب نفهم انك بتشيتى مثلا دلوقتى ؟ هههههههههههه*
> 
> *لاااء
> بتسال عمو جوجل عن الاجااابه*


*


ههههههههههههههه ممكن برضه

**


^_^mirna قال:




هههههههههههههه لالالا
انا قاعده بس مش بشيت​

أنقر للتوسيع...






افتكرتك بتشيتى 
ظلمتك انا ههههههههههه*


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

:mus35::mus35::mus35:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ممكن برضه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*افتكرتك بتشيتى 
ظلمتك انا ههههههههههه*[/QUOTE]

هههههههههههههههههه
:t13::t13::t13:


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

:big68::big68::big68:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

:1028yr:
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
من هناااااااك؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
مافيش حد
روحى نامى انتى بس​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه
 يلا ياااااا ميرناا روحي ناااامي انتي كمان معهاااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

متاكده يا ميرنا
يعني امان امان
اروح انام؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يلا ياااااا ميرناا روحي ناااامي انتي كمان معهاااااا
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



وانتي وانتي هتعملي ايييييييييه:dntknw:


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يلا ياااااا ميرناا روحي ناااامي انتي كمان معهاااااا
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههه
انا لسه صاحيه انام تانى :dntknw:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> متاكده يا ميرنا
> يعني امان امان
> اروح انام؟؟



ماااااااتخفيش :yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا لسه صاحيه انا تانى :dntknw:​



هههههههههههههههههه 
بامانة طيب خلي بااالك علي نفسك بقي
 مش اي حد يقول لك عايز اقول ليكي اي كلمة بتبداء باي حرف تصدقية كداا 
اكيد فهماني طبعاً 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> بامانة طيب خلي بااالك علي نفسك بقي
> مش اي حد يقول لك عايز اقول ليكي اي كلمة بتبداء باي حرف تصدقية كداا
> اكيد فهماني طبعاً
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى عرفتى
صدقينى كنت بحسبها شتيمه
مش التانيه خالص​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وانتي وانتي هتعملي ايييييييييه:dntknw:



نوووو ولا حاجة احتماال اروح انااااام برضوو ههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ماااااااتخفيش :yaka::yaka::yaka:​



مش عارفه
طالما فيبرونيامش نامت 
مفيش امان
احنا نفضل صااحيين


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

*يا حول العالم*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

+febronia+ قال:


> نوووو ولا حاجة احتماال اروح انااااام برضوو ههههههههه​



هههههههه
شيلي الاحتمال وروحي نامي


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش عارفه
> طالما فيبرونيامش نامت
> مفيش امان
> احنا نفضل صااحيين



هههههههههه
ماشى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *يا حول العالم*​



داسوس :t32::t32:


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> داسوس :t32::t32:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كله ياخد باله​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

وبعدين يا فوفو​انا كنت شاكه فيهم​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> داسوس :t32::t32:


لا جونا :beee::beee:​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى عرفتى
> صدقينى كنت بحسبها شتيمه
> مش التانيه خالص​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية داا اناا اتعمل فيااااا قبلك ياختي
 وكمااان كنت مع مرمر سعتهاااااا وهم بيعموا فيكي شفتي بقي 
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كله ياخد باله


عيب انتى تعرفى  عنى كدا 


> وبعدين يا فوفو​انا كنت شاكه فيهم​




وهو انا كنت موجود اصلآ دانا لسا اول مشاركة اكتبها 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية داا اناا اتعمل فيااااا قبلك ياختي
> وكمااان كنت مع مرمر سعتهاااااا وهم بيعموا فيكي شفتي بقي
> هههههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كوك ده غلس ولا اخوتك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

وهو انا كنت موجود اصلآ دانا لسا اول مشاركة اكتبها 
هههههههههههههه[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مش قصدى عليك
فى ديه
ماتقلقش
كله تمام​[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا جونا :beee::beee:​


ههههههه
اويه جونا داسوس يا جمااعه


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> اويه جونا داسوس يا جمااعه




:w00t::w00t::w00t:
يالحوى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> يالحوى​



شوفتي
قولتيلي امان روحي تناامي
كنت حاسه بحااجه
قلب الام يا ميرنا  ميكدبش ههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شوفتي
> قولتيلي امان روحي تناامي
> كنت حاسه بحااجه
> قلب الام يا ميرنا  ميكدبش ههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب كويس انك حسيتى
خليكى بقى ماتنميش​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

_*هههههههههههههههه*_
_*بقى دى اخرتها يا خالتى *_
_*ماشى *_​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> ​
> 
> وهو انا كنت موجود اصلآ دانا لسا اول مشاركة اكتبها
> هههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههه
لالا علي فكرة بتكلمني اناااا ههههههه
اناا فوفو اية مش باين عليااا ولا اية 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب كويس انك حسيتى
> خليكى بقى ماتنميش​



هههههههههههه
خاااااااااااالص
لا عايزه انام
نخلي مينا يقفل الموضوع وبكره يفتحو تاني


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

:10FEE3~1106::10FEE3~1106::10FEE3~1106:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههه*_
> _*بقى دى اخرتها يا خالتى *_
> _*ماشى *_​



ههههههههههههه
ولا اعرفك يا ابن اختي


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كوك ده غلس ولا اخوتك​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ملهااااااا اختي عملت معاكي اية 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :10FEE3~1106::10FEE3~1106::10FEE3~1106:​



هههههههههههه
عسللللل


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :10FEE3~1106::10FEE3~1106::10FEE3~1106:​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
مالك ياااااا ميرنااااا اية الي حصلك ياااختي 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> خاااااااااااالص
> لا عايزه انام
> نخلي مينا يقفل الموضوع وبكره يفتحو تاني



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه كده هنطمن​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> خاااااااااااالص
> لا عايزه انام
> نخلي مينا يقفل الموضوع وبكره يفتحو تاني



اه تصدقي فكره عشان الدوشة كدا مش هتعرفي تناااااامي 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ملهااااااا اختي عملت معاكي اية
> هههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههه
انا قولت حاجه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> عسللللل



:love34::love34::love34:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

+febronia+ قال:


> اه تصدقي فكره عشان الدوشة كدا مش هتعرفي تناااااامي
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههه

صححح


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> انا قولت حاجه​



ههههههههههههههههه
ماااااا اناا عارفة ياااختي من غير متقولي 
انتِ هتقولي لي علي اختي 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> مالك ياااااا ميرنااااا اية الي حصلك ياااختي
> هههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قولت افرفش شويه بدل مالواحد قاعد كده​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ماااااا اناا عارفة ياااختي من غير متقولي
> انتِ هتقولي لي علي اختي
> هههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ذكيه انتى يا فوفو​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> صححح



هههههههههههههههه
مااااشي روحي نااادي علية بقي 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قولت افرفش شويه بدل مالواحد قاعد كده​


هههههههههههههههههههه
لا فرفشي برحتك مافيش حد غريب احناااااا علي العام بس
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ذكيه انتى يا فوفو​



ذكية !!!!!!!
مين ذكية دي كمان انااااا اسمي فبرونيااا علي فكرة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا فرفشي برحتك مافيش حد غريب احناااااا علي العام بس
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
خلاص سورى يا فبرونيااااااا
مش هقول ذكيه تانى :smil13:​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

*ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺫﺍﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﺑﺎﺑﻪ 5 ﺛﻮﺍﻧﻲ
.
.
.
.
..........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ذلك علشان ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻀﺮﺑﻬﺎ ﺗﺮﺟﻌﻠﻚ ﻣﺮﻩ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ
*


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

عاجل بيان من المجلس الاعلي : اللى اعتصموا دول مش بتوع التحرير .. اللى اعتصموا دول بتو,......

.
.
.
.
.
......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

عشان كلمة واحدة بتفرق كتيير دلوقتى فودافون وبيبسي ممكن تشحنلك 10دقائق
مع كل ازازة
    ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

:t17::t17::t17:​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يوليو 2011)

*قمة الخيانة
.
.
.
.
..........
.
.
.
.
.
.

إن حبيبتك تجيبلك ماوس هدية

وانت تروح تعمل بالماوس لايك على كومنتات لبنات تانية*


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يوليو 2011)

*صعيدي راكب الاتوبيس فعدي الكمسري قاله تذاكر

قاله ممعييش فلوس، الكمسري راح ضربه على قفاه وقاله خلاص مش مهم
الصعيدي قاله اضربني قفا تاني، الكمسري ضربه
-
...-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
راح نادى على صاحبه وقاله
حسنين متدفعش خلاص دفعتلك*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يوليو 2011)

*ضحكة
فإبتسامة
فغمزة
فحب
فزواج
......,,,
,,,
فأطفال
,,,
,,,
فجيب معاك عيش
فإرمي الزبالة فطريقك
,,,
,,,
فجيب دواء
وهات لبن
,,,
,,,
اوففففف
,,,
,,,
يا ريتني ماكنت ضحكت من الاول
انا اللى جبت ده كله لنفسى*


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يوليو 2011)

:36_22_25:​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يوليو 2011)

*ﺯﻭﺟﺔ
ﺗﻘﺮﺃ ﻟﺰﻭﺟﻬﺎ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺔ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ :
ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ
.
.
.......
..........
.
ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻳﺘﻜﻠﻢ ﺣﻮﺍﻟﻲ 30000
ﻛﻠﻤﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﺍﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ
ﻓﺘﺘﻜﻠﻢ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﺎﺭﺏ 15000
ﺭﺩ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺯﻭﺟﻬﺎ : ﻫﺬﺍ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﻷﻧﻨﺎ
ﺑﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﻣﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﺍﻭ
ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﺴﺘﻮﻋﺒﻮ
ﻗﺎﻟﺖ : ﺍﺯﺍﻯ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ؟
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Bent Christ (25 يوليو 2011)

*اثبات ان*
* ((الأستاذ = تفاحة ))*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* ....*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* بما أن : الأستاذ = معلم*
* ...إذاً : المعلم = تيتشر*
* (teacher)*
* بما أن : تيتشر = معلم او معلمة*
* إذاً : المعلمه = أبله*
* إذاً : المعلم = أبل*
* apple*
* بما أن : ابل= تفاحة*
​ 
اذن (الأستاذ = تفاحة ) وهو المطلوب​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *اثبات ان*
> * ((الأستاذ = تفاحة ))*
> * .*
> * .*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياااااااااااه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2011)

:36_19_5::36_19_5::36_19_5:​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2011)

:36_13_1::36_13_1::36_13_1:​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أغسطس 2011)

*مرة 2 ستات اتسجنو مع بعض 25 سنه وفى يوم الافراج
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
الأولى قالت للتانية هتصل بيكى بكرة علشان نكمل كلامنا*


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 أغسطس 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *اثبات ان*
> * ((الأستاذ = تفاحة ))*
> * .*
> * .*
> ...



لأ 
وهو المطلوب اثباته 
فكرتنا بالمدارس


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2011)

:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem​


----------



## أنجيلا (13 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ﺯﻭﺟﺔ*
> *ﺗﻘﺮﺃ ﻟﺰﻭﺟﻬﺎ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺔ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ :*
> *ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ*
> *.*
> ...


* قلبت الادوار يا مينا:t33:*
*بلاش الغش:spor22:*


----------



## white.angel (14 أغسطس 2011)

*قررت شركات المحمول الثلاثة فى مصر تغير الرسائل على النحو التالى :
*

*فى حالة تولى الاخوان الحكم:
كلمنى جزاك الله خيرا
اشحنلى بالله عليك
الهاتف المطلوب مغلق والله اعلم

فى حالة تولى الاقباط الحكم:
كلمنى نشكر الرب
اشحنلى الله محبة
الهاتف المطلوب صدقنى مغلق

فى حالة تولى البلطجية الحكم:
كلمنى وحياة امك
اشحنلى لاحسن اغزك
المخروب الى بتتصل بيه مقفول يا طعم يا نايتى يا سيد امك............*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

شكلها حتكون اسلابلطجية ....*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*ربيلها الشنب يعملها الادب ( اعلان استرجل واشرب بيرسل )
:smile01:smile01​*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*وتعيش ثورة خسائر*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

نفسى اهيس بس مش عارفه بيهيسوا ازاى مممكن حد يهيس قدامى علشان اعرف التهييس


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*




جاهزه يا حجه
_

_

_

_

_

ايوة يابني جاك صاروخ في معاميعك :t33::t33::t33:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*سؤال البلاغة : من نص " ده عينه مني " للشاعرة أمينه :
 ----------------------

 تقول الشاعرة :
 بشويش عليا
 ... ... ... ... دة انا وحدانية
 متحبنيش
 كدة مرة واحدة
 طب واحدة واحدة
 ومتفتريش

 أ- مرادف "بشويش" : ------------------------
 ب- جمع "وحدانية: : -------------------------
 ج- "طب واحدة واحدة ومتفتريش" .. ماذا كان يفعل الشخص المخاطب في هذه العبارة ؟
 د- اكمل إلى قول الشاعرة :
 "وأدينى جتلك وبرجلى .. بحبك يا أبن اللذين من شعر راسى لرجلى"

 مع تمنياتي بالنجاح*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اخــــــــــــــــر مـــــــزاااااااااااااج



​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*
شيخ سلفى بيشرح العلمانيه لتلاميذه 
جابلهم الصوره دى وقالهم العلمانيه يعنى الفجووووووووور
انظرو ما هى العلمانيه*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

حلووووووووووووووو اوووووووووووووى التهييس ده يا جدعاااااااااااااااااان نفسى اجى واهيس معاكم فى ميدان التحرير  واسترجل بس من غير تربية شنب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## Critic (26 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه منتازة منتازة يعنى

انا شفت بنفسى منظر الام اللى جرا ابنها بحبل ده
منظر غير ادمى والناس لها بتبصلها بأستحقار


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

المصريين اهم ..... جهل وفقر وبلطجة*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

​





الأخوه الأعداء​ 
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*:big35::big32::big31::big36::big37::ab8::ab7::new9:
محدش فاهم حاجة 
يا حلاووووووة
*​


----------



## white.angel (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالذمه فى كده*
*



*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بيقولووووووا ..
أن القذاقى هيطلع خلال ايام يؤكد خبر موته
هههههههههه
قذافى بقى ونتوقع منه اى شىء :smile02:smile02:smile02​


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2011)

عندي شعار تهييس ليكم..
هيسنا وبيسنا يا ريس دا انتا رئيس والنعمة كويس..

مين يعرف يكمل؟


----------



## Alexander.t (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*شفت انا الشعار ده فى مسرحية الزعيم 
بس انت غيرته خالص يا روك هههههههه
كمحاوله منى لاستشعار الاستنباط فى التهييس قررت انا صاحب الموضوع
تفعيل الشعار كشعار رسمى حصرى لجبهة التهييس الشعبيه 
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2011)

هشتكنا وبشتكنا ياريس 
ده انت رئيس والنعمة كويس 
يا مشخلعنا يا مدلعنا قول لعدوك روح اتليس
هشتكنا وبشتكنا ياريس 
أقتباس من عادل امام :smile02​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## ^_^mirna (7 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*ســألوا خروف قبل ما يندبح : ايه شعورك وانت رايح تندبح ؟؟
 .
 .

 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ... رد وقال: سنة 2011 سنه سقوط العظـــــــمااااااااء *​


----------



## سمراءءء (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*أنا الشعنونه ..بيقولوا مهبوشه ..معرفش مهوسه ..أكيد منكوشه ..شعري طويل ..وفي أيدي منكير ..ورجلي فيل ..وعقلي خطير..أنا أصلي مهبوله أنا الشعنون ..أناأصلي خطير..لا تقولي أديدس ..ولا أنا تقليد ..عقلي تمام ..قلبي حمام ..وشعري كنيش ..تيجي أقولك ..فرفش عيش ..وكسر كل اللي في النيش ..أنا اصلي مهبول
​*​


----------



## سمراءءء (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخخخخخخخخخخخ يا منوش هبلتنا على هيك موضوع يلا استلقى*​


----------



## سمراءءء (7 نوفمبر 2011)

استلقي الهبل بس لو ياريت تلاقي حد يترجم ليك هههههههههه ​​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو انتى مش هتعرفى تترجمى ؟ هههههههههههههه*


----------



## سمراءءء (7 نوفمبر 2011)

انا اعرف  اترجم  بس انت يللي عاوز حد يترجم ليك


----------



## Alexander.t (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*ليه هتتكلمى بانهى لغه ؟ :d
*


----------



## سمراءءء (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*عربي مكسر ومتشقلب يا ماندي ياندي نادي ياندي  انادي لالنادي شاندي قاندي ياندي*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*بعد سرقة جزمة المشير أحدث الاغانى المصريه

... الشوز ضاع 
... ده لسه جديد 
انا لسه شاريه ف العيد 
ده انا جايبه من التوحيد
... ده لسه جديد 
ده كمان متين وشديد 
وفين تانى الاقيه 
... ده كان بجنيه
طب اروح النادى  بايه
بجد زعلت عليه*


----------



## white.angel (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*بلطجى فكر يبقى شيخ راح مربى دقنه و راح للشيخ*
*قاله: أنا اللى هخطب الجمعة !*
*الشيخ : ازاى يا ابنى ??*
*قاله : هو كدة يا أما هشرحك ..!!*
*خاف الشيخ و قاله : خلاص يابنى اخطب*

*بعد ماخطب راح للشيخ قاله : ايه رأيك؟؟*
*قاله الشيخ : كويس بس ف كام غلطة كدة*

*أولا مفيش نبى اسمه هانى*

*ثانيا اللى مبيصليش ربنا هيعاقبه مش انت اللى هتطلع عين أمه*

*ثالثا أبو جهل مات عادى مش ف حادثة موتوسيكل*

*رابعا لما بنخلص الخطبة بننزل ع السلالم مش بنتزحلق ع الترابزين*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*ديماً ايام ما كنت بركب مترو كنت اسمع فى ميكرفون المحطه على السيد تنتهخخة نخهحمنن التوجه لناظر المحطه للاهميه ، قعدت اكتر من 9 سنين فى المترو بركبه كل يوم ولحد انهرده مفهمتش ولا جمله اتقالت من اللى سمعتهم الا التوجه الى ناظر المحطه :d
*


----------



## prayer heartily (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اكتر من سنتين وانا بعدي من نفس الشارع كل يوم وفي كل مره نفس الراجل بتاع الكشك ده يقول جملته المعهوده وانا طبعا بعمل نفسي ولا سامعه شيء ولا واخده بالي بس همووووت وافهم معني الجمله  ايه ؟!!!!!!


----------



## Alexander.t (7 نوفمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> اكتر من سنتين وانا بعدي من نفس الشارع كل يوم وفي كل مره نفس الراجل بتاع الكشك ده يقول جملته المعهوده وانا طبعا بعمل نفسي ولا سامعه شيء ولا واخده بالي بس همووووت وافهم معني الجمله  ايه ؟!!!!!!


* قولى الجمله وانا اترجملك *


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 نوفمبر 2011)

لو راجل شغلها لو ارجل بقى وارجل اطفيها بعد كده :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بيقووولوا الحليب بيدّيك القوة

أشرب ثلاث كوبايات وحاول تحرك الحيطه
مش هتتحرك
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
بس لو شربت سيجارتين حشيش
هتلاقي الحيطة بتتحرك لوحدها :​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*قمة النحس انك تبقى قاعد فى مكروباص كلو بنات ولما يفرمل جامد تلاقى نفسك فى حضن السواق*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *قمة النحس انك تبقى قاعد فى مكروباص كلو بنات ولما يفرمل جامد تلاقى نفسك فى حضن السواق*
> ​



يا حونين :w00t:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*احلى حاجه فى الشباب ^_^

 .
 .
 .
 ... ... .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 بتكون قاعــد مع اصحابك .. وبيجيلك إتصــال من ابوك :

 أبوك : الو
 - ؛ ازيك ياحج
 أبوك ؛ فينك يا حيوان
 ... - ؛ بخير الله يسلمك
 أبوك ؛بسألك فينك يا حمار
 - ؛ شويه وجاى ع البيت اهو
 أبوك ؛ والله لأوريك لما ترجع
 - ؛ هههههههههههه لا ولايهمك
 أبوك ؛ تيت تيت تيت قفل الخط

 وانت عامل نفسك بتتكلم لسه ؛ خـلاص يابابا ٲنـا هاشوف حل للموضوع وارد  عليك.. مع السلامه آلله يخليك.. لاشكرآ . من عيوني.. يوصل يوصل.هههههههههه .  ان شاء الله.. مع السلامة

 ولما يقفل يقول للشباب ,,, شباب ابويا بيسلم عليكم ^_^*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*يـاكــــش تـتـسخط جزمه برباط

 الى تقول يا ارتباط .. P:

 .
 .
 .
 يــاكــــش تـتـخبط بطوبه

 الى تقول يا خطوبه .. P:

 .
 .
 .
 يــاكـــش تولع بجاز

 الى تقول يا جواز .. P:
 ... ... ... ... ... .
 .
 .
 .
 مع تحيات حملة

 مستعجله على ايه ياختى انتى وهى

 اخرك هتوقفى فى المطبخ تخرطى الملوخيه*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*اكيد لما كنت صغير كنت عايز عربيه

 و أختك عايزة عروسه
 :
 :
 ... ... ... :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :

 يااااااااااه على الدنيا

 أنت دلوقتى عايز عروسة وأختك عايزة عربية
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 محشش بيشرح ازاى الدنيا دواره*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 نوفمبر 2011)

:fun_lol:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## prayer heartily (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اعتزازك بنفسك شيء جميل وانك حاسس انك دماغ كبيره ومفيش ذيك بردو حلو بس حاسب تقع في الكبرياء اللي نهايته السقوط


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*
لو حبيبــك خـانــك قولــوا عــــااادى
 "انت خايــن "انت قاسـى" انت جــزمـة مــش مقـاسـى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*ﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﺿﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻗﻔﺸﻪ
ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ : ﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﺘﺘﻜﻠﻢ ﻣﻊ
ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻚ ؟
ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﺐ : ﻛﻨﺖ ﺑﺴﺄﻟﻪ ﻋﻦ
... ﺣﺎﺟﺔ
ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ : ﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺳﺄﻟﺘﻨﻴﺶ
ﺃﻧﺎ ؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﺐ : ﻃﻴﺐ . . ﻓﺎﺿﻲ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ
ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎ ﺑﻼﻱ ﺳﺘﻴﺸﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮ:smile02*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*سألني أجنبي إنتوا صحيح نص كلامكم شتيمة ؟؟
 إستغربت جــــــــــدا ......وقولتله
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;;
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
 ;;

 نعم يا حيلتها ؟
 مين العبيط اللى قالك الكلام ده ؟
 هي اى حاجة تتحكى كده تصدقها ياأهبل ؟
 لأ طبعاااااااااااااا إحنا مش كده خااااااااالص
 انت عبيط ولا ايه*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*فين باقى الاعضااااااااااااااااء
محدش له نفس يهيس *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*عجينه الناس عجينه الدنيا ديه 
اعز الناس بيتخمر عليا 
مفيش جلاش ولا حتي سمسميه 
خلصنا خلاص اتزحلق انت وهي 
لو كان الكعك جاهز في العيد كنا كلانه 
في كده معقول يا بايظ كده في الفرن تنساه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*عزيزتي الفتاه:*
​* اذا مشى ورائك رجل أيطالي ؛ فاعلمي انكي جميله
 واذا مشى ورائك رجل فرنسي ؛ فاعلمي انكي رومانسيه
 اذا مشى ورائك رجل أمريكي فاعلم انكي تستحقين الاحترام
 واذا مشى ورائك رجل عربي
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 اهربي بسرعه فأنتي فـي خطر*
​


----------



## سمراءءء (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​*

ولي على  فكرتني بنكته 
مره وحده افريقيه ماشيه بالشارع قام واحد وقلها ايش يا كوكاكولا قامت وسوري على التعبير وتفت عليه قام ورد عليها كام بتفوري
اصلا  يا اخي الاسد ما تصدق الا الجمله دي
كل الشعوب تفكر وتطمع بالعللى الا العرب يفكرون بالاسفلى
خليها على الله​*


----------



## prayer heartily (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مسطول بيقول لسواق التاكسي تاخد كام وتنزلني فين ؟
قالو اخد 100 جنيه وانزلك هنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*ذكاء محشش وغباء نصاب !!!
 محشش فتح عياده كتب إعلان
 .
 "المريض يتعالج ويدفع 100 وإذا لم يتعافى ندفعله 200"
 .
 .
 جه واحد حب ينصب عليه
 .
 راح دفع 100 وقال للمحشش : انا ما بحسش بطعم الاكل.؟؟؟
 .
 المحشش قال للممرضة : هاتي العلبه رقم 22
 .
 جابتهاله راح مديله معلقة منها
 .
 النصاب تفها وقاله إيه ده ؟؟ ده فلفل
 .
 المحشش قاله : مبروك انت عندك حاسة التذوق 100% إتقهر النصاب ومشي
 .
 ورجع مره تانيه وقاله : انا فاقد الذاكره..؟
 .
 المحشش قال للممرضة : هاتي العلبه رقم 22
 .
 النصاب قاله : بس دي علبة الفلفل..!
 .
 .
 المحشش قاله : ألف مبروك الذاكرة رجعتلك*
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 نوفمبر 2011)

افتخر بانك فاشل
.
.
.
.
... .
.
.
ف انيشتاين
كان يهرب من المدرسه
وايديسون
عاد الثانويه ٧مرات
ونيوتن
فاشل ف الفيزياء
ولكن
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
انيشتاين مخترع القنبله الزريه
ايديسون مخترع المصباح
نيوتن مكتشف الجازبيه

من هنا فقط
.
.
.
.
اعلم ان بدايه النجاح هو الفشل 

افتخر وقولها بعلو صوتك انا فااااااشل


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## ^_^mirna (21 نوفمبر 2011)

عيون الرجاله في المولات والأسواق

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

(←_←)

(→_→)

(←_←)

(→_→)

(←_←)

(→_→)

(←_←)

(→_→)

و لو مراته او خطيبته او حبيبته بصت عليه

(↓_↓)
كده ولا اييييييييييه؟


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه  يا ستى احنا بنرفع من روحكم المعنويه بس


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## ^_^mirna (23 نوفمبر 2011)

>تستطيع أن تملك الدنيــا
وما فيـہا ~
بـ5 أحــرف فقط
[ أ س ل و ب ]. .
... ... ... ... ... .........
وتستطيع أن تسرق قلــووب
البشــر ~
بـ5 أحــرف فقط
[ أ خ ل أ ق ]. ..

وتستطيــع أن ترتــآاح كليــآا
من كــلام النــاس~
بـ5 أحرف فقط
[ت ط ن ي ش ]


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 نوفمبر 2011)

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*قالوا  الانتخابات على يومين.... يعنى الصندوق هيبات عند الحكومة ...و الصندوق  والحكومة حيبقوا مع بعض لوحدهم و الشيطان شاطر بقى  :smile01*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## fullaty (30 نوفمبر 2011)

حرمه عليهم عيشتهم يا مينا 

هنشوف ايام زى الفل ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاب رخم جدا 
قدر يوصل لرقم الموبيل بتاع ابليس
وكفره 
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
..
.

كان كل يوم يبعتله ايه بالشاهد بتاعها
*​


----------



## fullaty (30 نوفمبر 2011)

من الجماعات الاخوانيه و السلفيه الي الجماعات التحريريه: نشكركم علي حسن تعاونكم معنا، فلقد نجحتم في خلال شهور قليله ما فشلنا ان نحصل عليه بانفسنا خلال عقود طويله. اسقطوا نظام كان مربينا وأمن دولة راعبة أهالينا فسقطت مصر في أيدينا. ابقوا سلمولي علي طنط حريه وخالتو ديمقراطيه واترحموا علي ماما مدنيه ومبروك عليكم السلطانيه
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*انزعج شاب من حبيبته من كثرة مطالبتها له بخاتم الزواج
فأهداها دبدوب " دودى " صغير
فغضبت ورمت الدبدوب " دودى " في منتصف الطريق
وعندما جاء حبيبها ليلتقطه من الطريق صدمته سيارة ومات
وفي عزائه كانت تمسك بدودى وتحضنه بشدة وتبكي
.........وفجأة
تكلمت الآلة داخل  دودى تتزوجيني...الخاتم موجود في جيبى
فقالت والدموع تسيل من عيونها نعم أقبل
فرفع الكفن وقال لها حمدلله على السلاممممة!!
فماتت من الصدمه
ثم مات هو حزنا
و مات الحاضرون جميعا
وعاش  دودى مع نوسه وكوكى فى سعاده :smile01

تهيييس باضافة التاتش بتاعى :spor2:*​


----------



## fullaty (1 ديسمبر 2011)

الاغاني بعد كده.... ^^

-ماشربتش من زمزم؟؟

-والأخت عامله ايه دلوقت..
... ...
-قولي أحبك_في الله_كي تذيد وسامتي

-اركب الثورة, درجن درجن..واترشح..درجن درجن

-من كام سنة وانا اخوان .. اخوان

-أه ياني ياني ياني.. المجلس كله إخواني

-مستهون بالاخوان يا خويا .. دولا كسبانين

-حبطل ابقة لبرال واكون اخوان شديدf
و من اول يناير حجيب اسدال جديد ححيب اسدال جديد و أأيــــــــــه
​
منقول​​


----------



## prayer heartily (1 ديسمبر 2011)

يا دي الخيبه يا دي الخيبه 
الاخوان هيخلوها مصيبه


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 ديسمبر 2011)

كل ما اسأل حد يعني ايه
i Don't know
.
.
.
... .
.
.
.
.
.
.
يقولي مش عارف

.
أسأل مين أنا طيب !!!


----------



## prayer heartily (1 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> كل ما اسأل حد يعني ايه
> i Don't know
> .
> .
> ...


هههههههههههههه
اسالي .... i know


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*بعد أكتساح الاخوان في المرحله الاولي 
للانتخابات والنقابات 
سيقوم الاخوان المسلمون 
بتقديم مرشح للمجمع المقدس للكنيسه 
والله الموفق والمستعان 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسابقة طلع الليبرالي م الصورة 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مصر 2012 30:30:30:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> مصر 2012 30:30:30:



*بلاش التفاؤول الجامد ده يا ميرنا هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *بلاش التفاؤول الجامد ده يا ميرنا هههههههههههههههه*​



هههههههههههههه عندك حق زودتها انا شويه فى التفائل :crazy_pil​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## fullaty (2 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (2 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1NwICrEv0SE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fullaty (2 ديسمبر 2011)

للاسد المرقصى ​


​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2011)

fullaty قال:


> للاسد المرقصى ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​



* هههههههههههههههههه تحفه 
*​


----------



## مارو 2 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

fullaty قال:


>



هههههههههههههههه
جاااامده دي​


----------



## مارو 2 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

fullaty قال:


> للاسد المرقصى ​
> 
> 
> ​



هي لحقت تلبس النقاااااااااااااااااب
​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*احنا عمرنا ما كنا بنفرق بين بنت مسلمه وبنت مسيحيه البنت اللى بنلاقيها قدامنا بنعاكسها شباب مصر نعم للحريه لا للفتنة ‎*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*ياارب إرزقــــنا رئيــــــــــس عســـــووووووول*

*  يخـــلى اللحمــــة بسعر الفــــووووووووووول*

*  ويـدى لكل موااااطـــــــــن محمــــوووووووول*

*  ويدى لكل فتــــــــاااة عريـــــس أموووووووور*

*  والوزير زي الغفـــير مش متعالي ومغـــروووور*

*  وبلاش يضحكوا علينا و يلبسونا الطرطوووووور*

*  و يكــــــــــــــون لينا أحســــــــن دستووووور*

*  ويفضــــــــــل شـــــــعبنا دايما منصــوووووور*

*  ويخــــلص مدتـــــه ومن غـــير ثوره يغووووووور*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 ديسمبر 2011)

من المُستحيلات :

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

تشوف مصرى راضي عن صورته في البطاقه الشخصية !!


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2011)

هما ليه كل الوزراء كده ربنا يديهم الصحة ...مفيش حد ربنا يحميه لشبابهابه


----------



## Alexander.t (8 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## fullaty (8 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>



*امممممممممم هنخسر بعض كده :banned:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 ديسمبر 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *امممممممممم هنخسر بعض كده :banned:*​



*هههههههههههه ليه انتى زملكاويه ؟*


----------



## fullaty (8 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههه ليه انتى زملكاويه ؟*



لو معندكش مانع :spor2:​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههه لا وعندى مانع ليه
لو زملكاوى كان ممكن يبقى عندى مانع 
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*ابوس بطاريتك ارحمنى:fun_lol:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*بتوجع العين دى يا ميرنا *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *بتوجع العين دى يا ميرنا *​



:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ابوس بطاريتك ارحمنى:fun_lol:*​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
عسسسسسسسسسسل اوى


----------



## Alexander.t (9 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qw1lUpx3MLA[/YOUTUBE]
الا ديمقراطى ديه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> [YOUTUBE]qw1lUpx3MLA[/YOUTUBE]
> الا ديمقراطى ديه


*
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
مكنتش اعرف انها عيب اوى كده هههههههههه*​


----------



## fullaty (12 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WlyG-korexQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*قال أعرابي لأبيه أصدقني القول
هل كان جدي كريماً ؟؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
فقال له : كلا .. لقد كان فازليناً
فضحك الإثنين وفرحت العائلة وخرج الجد من قبره ضاحكاً ليشاركهم الفرحه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اصعب شعوور في الامتحااان !
•
•
•
•
•
•
•

..
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
انك تعررررف شكل الصفحه اللي فيها السؤال ومكاانه .. ومتعرفش الجواب >_<


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

يا مستني تنجح في إمتحانات التيرم .. يا مستني شاكيرا تعملك كونفرم :a63:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

دخل المراقب ......... وانا بااااااانقل شوف قلة ادبوووووووو

وانا باااانقل

قرب عليا ......... وانا بااااااانقل شوف قلة ادبووووو
... ... ... ... ... ...
وانا بااااااانقل

اخد البرشامة ............وانا بااااااانقل شوف قلة ادبوووووووو

وانا بااااااانقل

شد منى الورقة ........وانا بااااااانقل شوف قلة ادبوووووووو

وانا بااااااانقل

طردنى من اللجنة .........وانا بااااااانقل شوف قلة ادبوووووووو

وانا بااااااانقل

و انا سايب الورقة فاضية .......و انا سايب الورقة فاضية .......و انا سايب الورقة فاضية .......و انا سايب الورقة فاضية .......و انا سايب الورقة فاضية


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يِسامحِك يا ||.. مدرسة.. ||
.
.
.
.
... ...
.
.
بَـعْد كُـل الشهور ..والسِنيـن الطوويـــــــله إلـلي قضيناها معِاكى ..

وفي الأاخر [ تمتحنينا ] ؟

مفيش ثقة خااالص كده  ؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*حاولوا تستحملوها :smile02

ذهب أحد الشبان ليتقدم إلى فتاه
وقال لوالدها : يا عمى انا معنديش شقه
فرد الاب : مفيش مشكله
فقال : ولسه مشتغلتش
فرد الاب : مفيش مشكله
... فقال: مش هجيب غير دبله
فرد الاب مفيش مشكله
فقال الشاب : غريبه يا عمى انا كده بدأت اشك فى بنتكم
فرد الاب : يابنى النهارده الجمعه 16/12/2011 .. احنا بنشترى مصرى
ففرح المصريون جميعا وتزوج كل الشباب بكل الفتيات*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 ديسمبر 2011)

قريباً گل صبٱح!!!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

..
.
.
.
.

..
.
.
.
.

..
.
.
.
.

..
.
.
.
.

..
.
.
الاسمـ :................
المآده : ...............
رقم آلجلوس : ........
آلزمن :ثلاث ساعاااااات 

مع تحيات حمله فكرهم ونكد عليه  30:


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الحقووووووو بيضربوا الوليه يا جدعان


----------



## حبة خردل (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*ذهب أحد الشبان ليتقدم إلى فتاه

وقال لوالدها : يا عمى انا معنديش شقه
فرد الاب :مفيش مشكله
فقال : ولسه مشتغلتش
فرد الاب : مفيش مشكله
فقال: مش هجيب غير دبله
فرد الاب مفيش مشكله

فقال الشاب : غريبه يا عمى انا كده بدأت اشك فى بنتكم

فرد الاب : يابنى النهارده الجمعه 16/12/2011 .. احنا بنشترى مصرى

ففرح المصريون جميعا وتزوج كل الشباب بكل الفتيات وعمت الفرحة وخالة الفرحة وكل المعازيم و رقصنى يا جدع​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 ديسمبر 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> *ذهب أحد الشبان ليتقدم إلى فتاه
> 
> وقال لوالدها : يا عمى انا معنديش شقه
> فرد الاب :مفيش مشكله
> ...



هو ايه حكاية المصرى ده ؟؟؟ :t9:


----------



## حبة خردل (16 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هو ايه حكاية المصرى ده ؟؟؟ :t9:



دي مبادرة يا ميرنا عشان نشتري المنتجات المصرية علشان نساند الاقتصاد المصري ونقلل من عجز الميزانية وبالتالي نقلل من مصروفاتنا للخارج شوية ونزود ايرادتنا شوية برضه


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 ديسمبر 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> دي مبادرة يا ميرنا عشان نشتري المنتجات المصرية علشان نساند الاقتصاد المصري ونقلل من عجز الميزانية وبالتالي نقلل من مصروفاتنا للخارج شوية ونزود ايرادتنا شوية برضه



ميرسى على التوضيح


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 ديسمبر 2011)

وهو ده جيش مصر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*اوﻗﻔﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ
ﻧﺘﻌﺮﻑ؟
?
?
?
 ?
?
?
?
ﻗـﺎﻟـﺖ ﻟـﻪ ﺑـﻜـﻞ ﻫـﺪﻭﺀ ﻭﺛـﻘـﺔ
ﺃﻧﺎ ﺃﻧﺜﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﻣﺔ ﻋﺎﺷﻖ
ﻭﻟﻦ ﺃﺗﻴﺢ ﻷﻱ ﺭﺟﻞ ﺳﻮﺍﻩ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺬﻭﻕ ﺧﻤﺮﺓ
ﺃﻧﻮﺛﺘﻲ
ﻓﺄﻧﺰﻝ ﺭﺃﺳﻪ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻭﻣﻀــــــــــﻰ
....
....
ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﻧﺎﺩﺕ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭ ﻗﺎﻟﺖ
.
.
.
.
ﻳﺎ برنس
رايح فين يا عم انا بهرج معاك
انت قفشت ليييييييييه بس:smile02*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## princess flower (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههه حلوه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

:new2::new2::new2::new2:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*أرادت  السيدة البولاقية الأصلية العجوز من الطبيب أن (يتوصى بيها) في الكشف  فأخبرته: وحياة دقنك ديه يا دكتور أنا مدياكم صوتي! ربنا ينصر المسلمين يا  رب..فأخبرها الطبيب: بس أنا مسيحي! فقالت: والعدرا، تاني واحد انتخبته كان  من بتوع سوارس دول.. ده انتو طول عمركم اخواتنا وحبايبنا.. مش انت اديته  برضه؟ قال: أنا مانتخبتش أصلا يا حاجة! قالت: والله عين العقل يا ابني..  قطيعة تاخد الانتخابات ع اللي عملها.. أنا وقفت قدام الطابور لقيتهم كتير  البعدا، فقلت أشوف أكل عيشي أحسن، بلا خوتة ;*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*سأل سعودي الكمبيوتر الناطق

  متي سينصلح حال بلادي

  فأجاب : بعد 20 عاما

  فبكي السعودي

  فسأله التونسي

  متي سينصلح حال بلادي

  فأجاب : بعد 30 عاما

  فبكي التونسي

  فسأله المصري

  متي سينصلح حال بلادي

  فبكي الكمبيوتر !*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*الفـــيس في المــرحله القــادمه
 بعد كده كل ماتيجي تعمل
 Add
 لبنت :
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .هتطلعلك مسج من الفيس بوك
 آتــرضاه لآختكـ!!؟*
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 ديسمبر 2011)

صينى يتعارك مع زوجته
قالها :سيكوتاكى
قالتله:كوانتى كوكى
وقالها:توكا انوكى رودى يومبا يال
اجهنشت بالبكاء وقالتله :ميمى ناكوبييدا مساميهى
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"عامل نفسك فاهم وقاعد تقرا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## أنجيلا (19 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 ديسمبر 2011)

توجد قبيلة في جزر الفلبين

تعاقب بشده من يوقظ شخصاً من نومه

لأن افرادها يعتبرون النوم اثمن مايملكه الإنسان

وإن إيقاظ شخص منهم يساوي سرقه شئ ثمين منه
:
..
:
:
:
.
.
جاري نقل العفش إلى الفلبين
يا حبيبتي يا فلبين
​


----------



## fullaty (20 ديسمبر 2011)

قلت انكد على اللى عندهم امتحان ​

قصييييده اوووباااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اوبااااااااااا الامتحان قرب .......اوبااااااااااا ده انا مستغرب
اوباااااااااااااا وانا خلاص........... اوبااااااااااااا وانا محتاس
اوبااااااااااا مواد عجيبه .......... اوباااااااا دي حاجه غريبه
اوباااااااا انا شكلي هشيل ...... اوببباااااااا ده ترم سقيل
اوبااااا الجدول نزل .............. اوبااااااااااااا ده جدول رزل
... اوباااااااا فاضل اسابيع ...... اوباااااااااااا انا شكلي هضيع
اوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## oesi no (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*لو  ستات مصر حطت في دماغها إن المجلس العسكري ده جوزها اللي المفروض تنكد  عليه....بكره هنلاقي المجلس نزل التحرير يهتف يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *لو  ستات مصر حطت في دماغها إن المجلس العسكري ده جوزها اللي المفروض تنكد  عليه....بكره هنلاقي المجلس نزل التحرير يهتف يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر..*



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *لو ستات مصر حطت في دماغها إن المجلس العسكري ده جوزها اللي المفروض تنكد عليه....بكره هنلاقي المجلس نزل التحرير يهتف يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر..*


 ستات مصر لية ؟
عندى واحدة كفاءة انها تقوم بالجيش كله بعون الله ...ومعهم حلف الناتو كمان


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*إعلانات كارينا الجديدة- طول ماحنا لابسين كارينا .. عمر الجيش ما يعرف يعرينا..- البسي كارينا و اتسحلي لحد مارينا*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (22 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *إعلانات كارينا الجديدة- طول ماحنا لابسين كارينا .. عمر الجيش ما يعرف يعرينا..- البسي كارينا و اتسحلي لحد مارينا*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اول مرة اعرف ان الكارينا مفيد كدة​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *إعلانات كارينا الجديدة- طول ماحنا لابسين كارينا .. عمر الجيش ما يعرف يعرينا..- البسي كارينا و اتسحلي لحد مارينا*



هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه ديه


----------



## Alexander.t (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*عاجل: الكشف عن نسخة برنامج الفوتوشوب التي تم تصميمها خصيصا للنشطاء السياسيين (زعزعة 1.0)*


----------



## Bent avakerolos (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اى حاجه وكله شغال ومحدش فاهم حاجه*


اهيس ولا مهيس ياترى اقول اية بس عايزة اقول ربنا يفرح الكل ومبسوطة انى وسطيكوا وبشارك معاكوا 
​


----------



## fullaty (23 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## fullaty (23 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 ديسمبر 2011)

sh3ar emt7anat el sana de : bla mozakra bla hm gwzoona 3ayzeen ntlm :smile01​


----------



## fullaty (24 ديسمبر 2011)

بنت بتسأل ولد رخم

انت بتحبنى ؟؟؟
قالها : لأ

.........قالتله طب بتعزنى ؟
قالها : لأ

قعدت البنت تعيط راح جاي الولد و ميل على ودنها و قالها انتى مسألتينيش بتموت فيا ؟؟

راحت ماسحة دموعها و سألاه و هي مبتسمة بكسوف طب بتموت فيا ؟

قالها برضه لأ


----------



## fullaty (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الأخوان سيــاح فى مصر .، و الدليل هم الجماعة الوحيدة الى ليهم مرشد !!​


----------



## fullaty (25 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*وزيرة البيئه التونسية "مامية البنا " 26 سنه ومن شباب ثورة الياسمين. احنا معملناش ثورة احنا عملنا دار مسنين علي كدة ."*


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*هو مين ال بيهيس هنا ؟*
*وعلي مين بتهيسوا ؟*
*وممكن حد يلعب معاكوا *​


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*حد شاف البرنس ال مهيس ده *
*عجبني موت .... دماغه في السما*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هو مين ال بيهيس هنا ؟*
> *وعلي مين بتهيسوا ؟*
> *وممكن حد يلعب معاكوا *​



*اى حد بيهيس ع اى حد
طالما ليك فى التهييس يبقى هيس معانا يا بوب*
*شاب شاب*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*سفير سلوفينيا في مصر يتعرض لـ"علقة موت "*

*تلقى السفير السلوفيني بالقاهرة وسائقه‏،‏ ما وصفته صحيفة الأهرام"  بـ"علقة موت" على أيدي وأقدام ما لا يقل عن ألف شخص من سكان منطقة إبراهيم  بك في شبرا الخيمة شمال القاهرة مساء أمس الأول‏.*
*وذكرت الصحيفة  اليوم الأحد أن السفير قد ترجل هو وسائقه بالمنطقة  لالتقاط بعض الصور لأطفال الشوارع, والمناطق العشوائية, مما أثار انتباه  الأهالي من البسطاء فأمسكوا بهما ورددوا أنهما جاسوسان حضرا لإثارة القلاقل  الأمنية، فتجمع نحو ألف شخص وأنهالوا عليهما ضربا، ولولا تدخل العقلاء لتم  الفتك بهما حيث إنهما لا يتحدثان العربية.*
*وتم إخطار عميد قسم شبرا الخيمة، الذي حضر إلى موقع الحادثة وكانت  المفاجأة عندما تم إحضار مترجم وتبين أن المتهمين هما روبرت كوكاكي سفير  سلوفينيا، ورومان ليكوفيتش سائقه، وتم إخطار وزارة الخارجية التي أكدت  شخصيتهما.*
*وقد تنازل السفير ولم يحرر محضرا لما تعرض له، وقال أنه كان عليه إخطار الجهات الأمنية قبل توجهه إلى المنطقة.*
* http://www.albayan.ae/one-world/2011-12-25-1.1561379
بصراحه ملقتش مكان احسن من جبهة التهييس للخبر ده
*


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*واحده نكديه بتقول لزوجها:*
*.*
*يارتني كنت اتجوزت ابليس*
*.*
*.ولا كنت اتجوزتك*
*... .*
*.*

*.*

*. رد عليها*
*وقالها شرعا لا يجوز الاخ يتجوز اخته*​


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*علي رأي المثل .....*


*لا تـعـطــني بــيـضـة *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*... .*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*ولــكـــن عــلــمنـي كـيــف ابـيـض*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## ^_^mirna (26 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Twin (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*بخيل قالو له تبرع عشان نبني سور للمقبرة •

قالهم :

•
.*

*.*

*.*

*.*

*.*

*.*

*
•
•
•
•
•
•
•

عمري ما سمعت عن ميت هرب •*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *بخيل قالو له تبرع عشان نبني سور للمقبرة •
> 
> قالهم :
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه والنبي عنده حق
دا طلع حكيم مش بخيل
:99:


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*تفجير ٣ كنايس في نيجيريا في عيد الميلاد عزيزي النيجيري !!
 أحب أقولك : احنا جربنا البدايه دي في ٢٠١١ خد عندك بقى / بعديها بتلات  اسابيع هتقوم عندكوا ثورة و هيتشال رئيس جمهوريتكم و الجيش هيمسك الحكم ...  هيبقى عندكم فلول دورولكم على ميدان تلبدوا فيه و متتحركوش منه فى الاول  هتتصوروا جنب الدبابات و بعديها بكام اسبوع هتتصوروا تحتها لو عندكوا شوارع  اسمها ( محمد محمود - مجلس الوزراء - ماسبيرو) اوعوااااا تقربوا منها  نبهوا على البنات عندكوا تلبس دولاب هدومها بالكامل وأحب أقولك كمان:  هاتكون سنه منيله على دماغك ^_^*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2011)

* بنت بتقول لأبوها : أنا رايحة أذاكر مع واحدة صاحبتي

 قالها : وانا أضمن منين إنك مابتكدبيش عليا ؟؟؟؟

 قالتله : دادى إنت بتشك فيا ؟؟؟! 
 ... ... ... ... ... ... .
 قالها : لأ طبعا ياحبيبت دادى

 :
 :
 بس أمك كانت بتقول لجدك كده لما كانت بتيجي تقابلني
*


----------



## fullaty (26 ديسمبر 2011)

إرهابي دخل على محل حيوانات أليفة ، وقال للحيوانات

قدامكم 5 دقائق و هفجر المكان ..
.
.
... .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
السحلفة ردت
يخرب بيتك  مش هلحق​


----------



## fullaty (26 ديسمبر 2011)

قمنا بثورة يوم 25 يناير حركت العالم كله ... و لم تحرك في مصر الا حرف الياء في اسم الرئيس " محمد حسني " ليصبح اسمه " محمد حسين "​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 ديسمبر 2011)

يوجد مشكلــه دائما مع " القطمه الأخيره " من أي ساندويتش :
.
.
.
.
... .
.

المعــده تصرخ : لآ مكااان

العقــل يقول : وقفت على الحتة دي!! 

- القلــب يهمسس : حـرام النعمه تترمي :

بجــد مشكلــه !!


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2011)

2 - 4 - 6 - 8


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> يوجد مشكلــه دائما مع " القطمه الأخيره " من أي ساندويتش :
> .
> .
> .
> ...


هاهاهاها ...تصدقى آآآه
يخرب بيت طفاسة العقل والقلب ...المعدة براءة الصراحة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *علي رأي المثل .....*​
> 
> 
> *لا تـعـطــني بــيـضـة *
> ...


*هاهاهاها ...مش لما تكاكى الأول ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * بنت بتقول لأبوها : أنا رايحة أذاكر مع واحدة صاحبتي*
> 
> *قالها : وانا أضمن منين إنك مابتكدبيش عليا ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


هاهاهاها ...الزمن دواررر يامينا ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*سأل رجل أبيه : هل كان جدي كريم؟
 فقال لا كان بودر ! فضحك الاثنين
 والثلاثاء والاربعاء
 ما عدا ! الخميس والجمعه كانوا إجازة*
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *سأل رجل أبيه : هل كان جدي كريم؟
> فقال لا كان بودر ! فضحك الاثنين
> والثلاثاء والاربعاء
> ما عدا ! الخميس والجمعه كانوا إجازة*
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حلوه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

عزيزتي البنت...
.
.
بخصوص فارس الأحلام اللى بتحلمى بيه :
... ... .........
طويل
و رشيق
و حلو
و يشتغل و راتبه كويس
و طيب
و مايخونش
و كريم
و حنون
و مثالي
و متواااضع
و رومانسي
و ما يقولش لا
و يحب أمك
و يجيب لك خدامه و سواق و عربيه
و طباخ
و عنده بيت
و ما يطلع من البيت
و شاعري
و جذاب
و يسفرك و يونسك و يضحكك

السؤال : 
.
.
عايزاه بيتشقلب ولا عادي ؟؟؟؟؟ D:
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> عزيزتي البنت...
> .
> .
> بخصوص فارس الأحلام اللى بتحلمى بيه :
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2011)

> عزيزتي البنت...
> .
> .
> بخصوص فارس الأحلام اللى بتحلمى بيه :
> ...



ههههههههههه

لا مش شرط يتشقلب

بس يكون بيغمض ويفتح وبيقول ماما وبابا ههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه​


tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> لا مش شرط يتشقلب
> 
> بس يكون بيغمض ويفتح وبيقول ماما وبابا ههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههههههه
عشان يعرفوا بس اننا مش طماعين هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> عشان يعرفوا بس اننا مش طماعين هههههههههههههههه​



ايون طبعا احنا طلبتنا فى حدود المعقول هههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الطفل زمان كنت تقولوا غني يقولك :
 ماما زمانها جاية ..............
 دلوقتي تقولوا غني يقولك :
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 هاتي بوسه يا بت !
 هاتي حته يا بت !


*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## ^_^mirna (27 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


>



عاوزه توجعيلنا عنينا يا ميرنا ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الطفل زمان كنت تقولوا غني يقولك :
> ماما زمانها جاية ..............
> دلوقتي تقولوا غني يقولك :
> .
> ...


الله يرحم الطفوله :99:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> عاوزه توجعيلنا عنينا يا ميرنا ​



هههههههههههههههه مش قصدى 
ده انا غلباااااااااان :hlp:​


----------



## fullaty (27 ديسمبر 2011)

:99:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 ديسمبر 2011)

fullaty قال:


> :99:​



هههههههههههههههههه
احسن
اهو نستريح​


----------



## fullaty (27 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> احسن
> اهو نستريح​



خليها فى سرك عشان منضربش 

ههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

يعنى إيه الإحساس بالساقعه ؟؟؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

يعنى ست الحبابيب ياحبيبه ♥ تيجى فى عز ما احنا دافينين و الشقة دفيااااا ..
وتفتح البلكونه و تدخل تنشر عادى جدا خاااااااالص :smile02​


----------



## fullaty (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اي حد يطلعله بابا نويل يديله هديه
يقوله لخص فئات ولا عمال
:99:
​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MlhPtLjZDzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> يعنى إيه الإحساس بالساقعه ؟؟؟
> .
> .
> .
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fullaty (28 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (28 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Wik0InoLWTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مـســـاء الحــــوســة
والمذاكرة المنحوسه
والدمــاغ المـلحوسه
ويارب ينجحنا ولو بالكوسه
:94::94::94:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> مـســـاء الحــــوســة​
> والمذاكرة المنحوسه
> والدمــاغ المـلحوسه
> ويارب ينجحنا ولو بالكوسه
> ...


 هههههههههه
أنت ىبتدعى والا طالعة تشحتى بالتيرم على باب اللجنة ؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الارهابي لاتقتلني ف ليلة الكريسماس او العيد
:
:
:
:
... ... :

:
:
::
:
جايب طقم العيد حكاااااااية ب 800جنيه وهموت والبسه قبل ما اموت
اقتلني يوم التلات الجاي هكون شبعت من الطقم ..اشطة يا برنس؟​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> هههههههههه
> أنت ىبتدعى والا طالعة تشحتى بالتيرم على باب اللجنة ؟؟



هههههههههههههه 
انا اصلا امتحاناتى لسه فى شهر سته :smil12:


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## أنجيلا (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جاء ثلاثة رجال لخطبة فتاه
 ><
 ><
 ><

 الاول عنده مال
 الثاني عنده جمال
 الثالث فقير
 فقال الرجل لأبنته ؟
 الغني يزيدك غنى واكثر
 والجميل يزيدك جمالا واكثر
 والفقير يزيدك فقرا واكثر

 فردت البنت وقالت؟
 الغني سيتزوج على اثنتان او اكثر!
 الجميل سيعجب بثلاث او اكثر؟
 والفقير سأعيش العمر معه واكثر

 فسكت ابوها ودمعت عينه وقال؟

 ><
 ><
 ><

 طول عمرك وش فقر زي امك :d


----------



## أنجيلا (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ما معنى كلمة امتحان ؟؟؟
 /
 /
 /
 /
 ... /
 /
 /
 أ : أيام نكد وعذاب
 م : مخ من المذاكره ذاب
 ت : تعب وزهق واللى يقول غيره كده كداب
 ح : حاله نفسية هباب
 ن : نرفزه وملل من الكتاب:36_1_31::36_1_31::36_1_31:


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> جاء ثلاثة رجال لخطبة فتاه
> ><
> ><
> ><
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

من غرائب الشعب المصرى

لو حصلت عنده اي مشكله فى التلفزيون او أي جهاز قديم

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


بينزل ضرب وتخبيط فيه (>_<) !!!

لاء والاغرب من كده .. ان الجهاز بيشتغل فى الاخر


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## fullaty (30 ديسمبر 2011)

فلاحه اول مره تروح للكوافير !!!

قالها استشوار ولاقص ولا إيه ؟!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
قالتلو فليني ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الامتحان بيقولي
بناديك تعالي
.
.
.
... ... ... .
.
.
.
. وأنا بقوله ساعدني أنساك 
.
.
.وبعد الامتحان كلنا هنقول تجربه وعدت


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

لو ماحدش ادانى تقييم
هولعلكم فى نفسى


----------



## أنجيلا (31 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> لو ماحدش ادانى تقييم
> هولعلكم فى نفسى



ليكى عندى تقيم يا مرنون بس مش راضى ناو 
اوعى تتهورى بقا ههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ليكى عندى تقيم يا مرنون بس مش راضى ناو
> اوعى تتهورى بقا ههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههه
مش هتهور :giveup:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

هااااااا ..
كلو سليم .. !!!
..
..
..
..
..
..
فيشي انفجار ؟؟
حديشي مات ؟؟؟
حديشي اتعور ؟؟؟؟
حديشي صباعه خبط ف رجل كنبه ؟؟؟
..
..

كملها معانا بالستر يارب ده احنا غلااااااااابه:smile02​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هااااااا ..
> كلو سليم .. !!!
> ..
> ..
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يناير 2012)

* أفضل رجل لـ عام 2011 .. الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان'' -
 ''أفضل حركة سياسية ظهرت في عام 2011 .. حركة ''كفاية" بقى خربتوا البلد '' ...
 " أفضل مؤثرات صوتية.... تامر بتاع غمرة " "
 أفضل سيناريو .. سيناريو الانفلات الأمني " "
 افضل محلل استراتيجي .. عمرو مصطفى "
 ... " أعلى مرتبة شهيد .. الشهيد الحي، شهيد السويس مرشح مجلس الشعب " "
 أفضل معلومة .. شهداء 25 يناير ماتوا في أحداث يناير "
 " سؤال عام 2011 .. من أنتم؟؟ .. وتوفى القذافى بدون الحصول على الإجابة للأسف " "
 الفيلم الذي أثبت أن اقتصاد بلدنا لسه بخير.. فيلم "شارع الهرم" "
 " المرأة التي هزت عرض مصر .. عبير بتاعه امبابه" "
 أفضل شيئ الذي يركبه الجميع للقضاء على الثورة .. عجلة الانتاج "
 "أكبر تغيير حدث في مصر .. تغيير أرقام الموبايل "
 " أفضل أغنية اتغنت لشباب الثورة .. ياريت سنك يزيد سنتين عشان سنك كده صغير "
 " أفضل تعليق .. جدع يا باشا "
*


----------



## fullaty (1 يناير 2012)

ﺣﻜﻤﻪ ﻟﻠﺒﻨﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ 2012

.
.
.
.
. ... ...
.
.
.
ﻋﺮﻳﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﻭﻻ ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﻋﺎﻟﺤﻴﻂ


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يناير 2012)

fullaty قال:


> ﺣﻜﻤﻪ ﻟﻠﺒﻨﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ 2012
> 
> .
> .
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه حلوه​


----------



## fullaty (3 يناير 2012)

بيقولك مبارك هياخد براءة لأنه ضرب المتظاهرين بالرصاص والرصاص بيتمسح .. لو كان ضربهم بالجاف كان هيبقى فيه كلام تانى خالص​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

fullaty قال:


> بيقولك مبارك هياخد براءة لأنه ضرب المتظاهرين بالرصاص والرصاص بيتمسح .. لو كان ضربهم بالجاف كان هيبقى فيه كلام تانى خالص​



هههههههههههههههه
لا حلوه


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يناير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QfEKKUGBPbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)




----------



## أنجيلا (4 يناير 2012)

*حكمة اليوم:

قلب المرأة مثل شوكلاته تويكس....لواحد مش لا تنين..... 
اما قلب الرجل مثل شوكلاته جلاكسي ...معها تحلو المشاركة *


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]y7w07J55eTA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kT8-I2b9oF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fullaty (5 يناير 2012)

يا جماعه هو إن شاء الله لو نجحت الثوره ضد المجلس .. فى وحش تانى بعديه ولا كده جيم أوفر ؟!!​


----------



## fullaty (5 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

fullaty قال:


> ​



ههههههههههههه
ليه عملتى كده 
ياريت البط يبطل التهور ده


----------



## fullaty (5 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ليه عملتى كده
> ياريت البط يبطل التهور ده



كله فداء عكاشه 
متعرفيش هو غالى ازاى عند البط 
الوحيد اللى بيعرف يزغطهم ههههههههه​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (5 يناير 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fullaty (5 يناير 2012)

توفيق عكاشة | النتائج ستعلن قريباً واؤكد حصولي علي مقعدين :59:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

fullaty قال:


> كله فداء عكاشه
> متعرفيش هو غالى ازاى عند البط
> الوحيد اللى بيعرف يزغطهم ههههههههه​



هههههههههههه


----------



## fullaty (5 يناير 2012)

ايه اللى عامله الاهلى فى الجيش ده !!

هما مش عارفين ان الجيش هو اللى حمى الثورة :smile01​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)

اللهّــــــُم أنــــُـزل عليّا شــــطارة فجآئية
 .. تجعلني أفــــقد صوآبي وأذآكر
. . مـــــذآكره خـــــرآفيه !! x(


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)




----------



## grges monir (7 يناير 2012)

fullaty قال:


> ايه اللى عامله الاهلى فى الجيش ده !!
> 
> هما مش عارفين ان الجيش هو اللى حمى الثورة :smile01​


مش هعاجبكم العجب انتوا
يفترى عليكم تعيطوا
 يسيبكم تتنططوا علية هههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يناير 2012)

*ﺟﺎﻣﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺰﺓ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ
 ﻭﻣﺪﺭﺳﺔ ﺳﻴﺪﻱ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ
 ﺳﻤﻮﺣﺔ
 ﻭﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻛﺪﺓ ﺛﻮﺭﺗﻨﺎ ﻧﺠﺤﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
 D=
 copied*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يناير 2012)

*سالوا المجلس هو ليه ماسك في فايزة،
 رد "عشان هي الوحيدة اللي عايزة...تمسك...الوزارة" 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يناير 2012)

_*صعيدى  اشترى جزمة جديدة شالها تحت باطه ومشى حافى بعد شوية دخل فى رجله مسمار  فراح باسها وقالها كان هيجى فيكى يا غالية*_


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2012)

*قالت الزوجة لزوجها : ناولنى الكمون ...
..
.
.
.
... .
.
.
.
.
.
فقال لها .. كـ Moon ولا كـ Sun ؟

فضحكت الزوجة وغزته بسكينة المطبخ ف كرش امه ابن الظريفة وعاشت ارملة سعيدة 
*


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2012)

*ف ايام الجاهليه
.
.
..

... قال قائد الجيش يا رجال علينا ان نتسم بروح القتال

فقال احد الجنود معلقا: نعم فلنتسم جميعا عشان الصوره تطلع حلوه
..
فرمى القائد سلاحه وقال تصدق قفلتنى من الحرب ^_^*


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2012)

*قلت أهيس قبل ما انام *
*عندي شغل الصبح بدري فهمي نظمي *
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ف ايام الجاهليه*
> *.*
> *.*
> *..*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*فى الجون الجون ...*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يناير 2012)

مطعم متحرك ​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 يناير 2012)




----------



## fullaty (9 يناير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مطعم متحرك ​



كنا عاملين كده فى العيد هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 يناير 2012)

قالت إحدى الساحرات لرجل وزوجته
لكونكما من افضل الزوجين وقضيتما معا ما يقارب الـ 35
عاما، فإني سأهب لكل واحد منكما أمنية لأحققها له

قالت الزوجة :
أنا أتمنى أن أسافر حول العالم مع زوجي العزيز دون أن نفترق
حركت الساحرة عصاها بشكل دائري مرددة
أبرا كدابرا أبرا كدابرا, أبرا كدابرا
فظهرت تذكرتين للسفر حول العالم وضعتها في يد الزوجة

جاء دور الزوج الذي جلس يفكر ثم قال
هذه لحظة رومانسية، لكن الفرصة لا تأتي إلا مرة واحدة في العمر

آسف حبيبتي : لكن أمنيتي أن أتزوج امرأة تصغرني بـ 30 عاما
شعرت الزوجة بغصّة في حلقها وبطعنة سيف في قلبها


وبدت خيبة الأمل على وجهها


( لكن الأمنية أمنية)


حركت الساحرة عصاها بشكل دائري مرددة
' أبرا كدابرا أبرا كدابرا, أبرا كدابرا '
فجأة أصبح عمر الزوج 90 عاما !!!



قد يعتقد بعض الرجال أنهم أذكياء ولكنهم ينسون ...


أن الساحرات في النهاية ..........


هــــــــــــنّ .... leasantrنســــــــــــــــــــــــــاءleasantr

:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *قالت الزوجة لزوجها : ناولنى الكمون ...
> ..
> .
> .
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده يا  حج
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يناير 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (10 يناير 2012)

*الطالب المصرى بيزاكر ازاى ؟؟
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ... .
 مممممم اللي بعده ..
 مممممم سهل أاقراه بعدين ..
 مممممم دا صعب مستحيل يجيبوه ..
 مممممم مش مهم ..
 مممممم الحمدلله خلصت
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 يناير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> *الطالب المصرى بيزاكر ازاى ؟؟
> .
> .
> .
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
لما كنت اجى ازاكر كان لازم الغى اجزاء كبيرة من المنهج ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يناير 2012)

شاب فرفور زعـل حبيبته و حب يراضيها

•
•
•
•
•
•
•
•
•

راح جاب لها حبيبها الأولاني ♥


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يناير 2012)

شعار إسكندريه فى الشتااااااااااااااء

الرصيف والطريق والبحر إيد واحده ​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (13 يناير 2012)

:new6::new6::new6:

خلاص بقي عندنا بحرين بحر صيفي وبحر شتوي في اسكندرية 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2012)

* الجو لو فضل كده لحد يوم 25 يناير .. الجيش ممكن يفض المظاهرات بإزازتين مية ساقعة *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يناير 2012)

اسكندرية مش عايزه محافظ اسكندرية عايزه سباك:fun_lol:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يناير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>



اختها اهى يا مرنون 





​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يناير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> اختها اهى يا مرنون
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2012)

جلال عامر:. مصر بارعة فى سياسة اعادة انتاج الطغاة


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2012)




----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

اغلقت محطات الانتظار ولم اعد انتظرهـــــم​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

مستغرب اكلم مين والدنـــــــــــيا علي دارت​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

اني نزفتهم في لحظات الـــــــــــم كدمــــــــــــي​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

لم اعـــــــــد افتقدهـــــــــــــــــم فقد نسيتـــــــــــــــــهم​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> اغلقت محطات الانتظار ولم اعد انتظرهـــــم​





ضحية أحزاني قال:


> مستغرب اكلم مين والدنـــــــــــيا علي دارت​





ضحية أحزاني قال:


> اني نزفتهم في لحظات الـــــــــــم كدمــــــــــــي​





ضحية أحزاني قال:


> لم اعـــــــــد افتقدهـــــــــــــــــم فقد نسيتـــــــــــــــــهم​


يا قمر ليه كل هالحزن حتى إسمك في المنتدى حزين .... 
صدقيني ما في حد يستاهل بسببه تفقدي سلامك الداخلي مع الرب 
مبعرف لو كنتي مسيحية .. بس على العموم بدي أنصحك تقرأي
مزمور 23 
مزمور 27

ربنا يكون معاكي ويخفف عنك حزنك 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا قمر ليه كل هالحزن حتى إسمك في المنتدى حزين ....
> صدقيني ما في حد يستاهل بسببه تفقدي سلامك الداخلي مع الرب
> مبعرف لو كنتي مسيحية .. بس على العموم بدي أنصحك تقرأي
> مزمور 23
> ...


 
شكـــــــراً اختي الله يستر عليج...لكن هذا حال الدنــــــــيا​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يناير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> شكـــــــراً اختي الله يستر عليج...لكن هذا حال الدنــــــــيا​


ههههههههه مش بحب كلمة الله يستر عليكي ! 
منورة المنتدى أختي الغالية 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

سأذهب لكـن عندما اعود اتمنى ان لا ارى وجوهكم التي تبعث للضيــــق​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 يناير 2012)

*الى متى الانتظار .... 
مللت و الحزن يلف حياتي 

...​*


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2012)




----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2012)

*فارس احلام البنات:
.
.
.
.
... ... .
.

في رمضان : عمرو خالد

في الصيف :تامر حسنى

في العيد :أحمد عز

واول ما تشوف فيلم أجنبي : براد بيت

.

وفى الاخر تاخد عريس شبه اللمبي*


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههه مش بحب كلمة الله يستر عليكي !
> منورة المنتدى أختي الغالية
> سلام ونعمة


 

اوكــــــــــــي الله يعطيج الصحـــــــــــــه والخيــــــــــــر :999:


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

راحــــــــــــله لهـــــــــــلاكـــــــــــــي 
وحــــــــدي ولست خائفــــه...فكل مشاعري تحطمت لما الخوف أذاً​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

ابكيك يا عمــــــــري الراحـــــــــل بلا ذكريات​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

سأبكيك ما حييـــــــــــــــــــــت​


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2012)

ﺳﻤﻌﺖ ﺻﻮﺗﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﻳﺸﺪﻧﻲ 
ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ 
ﺧﺮﺟﺖ ﻣﺴﺮﻋﺎ ﻭ............... 
. 
. 
... ﺍﻻﻧﻈﺎﺭ ﺗﺴﺘﻐﺮﺏ ﺣﺎﻟﺘﻲ 
ﺍﺭﻛﺾ ﻭﺍﺭﻛﺾ 
ﺍﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﺎﻕ ﺑﻪ ﺍﺻﺮﺥ 
... ... ﺍﺻﺮﺥ ﺑﺎﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻮﺗﻲ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻻ 
ﻳﺴﻤﻌﻨﻲ 
... ... ... ... ﻛﻢ ﺗﻤﻨﻴﺖ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻠﺘﻔﺖ ﻭﻳﺮﺍﻧﻲ 
ﺣﺎﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺮﺛﻰ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺷﻜﻠﻲ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ 
ﻓﺠﺎﺓ ﺍﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻣﺜﻠﻲ ﺗﺮﻛﺾ ﻣﻌﻲ 
ﺗﺼﺮﺥ ﻣﻌﻲ 
ﺍﺳﺘﺠﻤﻌﺖ ﻗﻮﺍﻱ 
ﺛﻢ ﺻﺮﺧﺖ ﺑﺄﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻮﺗﻲ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻌﺔ ﻓﻲ 
ﻋﻴﻨﻲ 
.. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 

ﻳﺎ ﺑﺘﺎﺍﺍﺍﻉ ﺍﻻﻧﺎﺑﻴﺐ 
ﻋﺎﻳﺰ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺒﺎﺭﻛﻠك ^_^


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يناير 2012)

*سكران حضر عزاء بنت حلوة
قالوله اذكروا محاسن موتاكم
قالهم كانت :t23:MoZa*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 يناير 2012)

اااااااااااااااه منك يا دنيا ومن اللي بتعمليه فينا 
ارحمينا بقي شويه


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2012)

لإنسان هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي يثير رعبي.. بينما لا يشكل الأسد الشبعان أي أذى؛ فليس لديه أي مذاهب أو طوائف أو أحزاب...


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2012)

إنه لا يعرف شيء ويعتقد أنه يعرف كل شيء. وهذا مناسب تماماً للعمل السياسي.


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2012)

التقدم مستحيل بدون تغيير، وأولئك الذين لا يستطيعون تغيير عقولهم لا يستطيعون تغيير أي شيء.


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

اكــــــــــونــــــــ نفسي في كــــــــــــل مكان...​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يناير 2012)

*من لم يتزوج مصريه مات أعزب ....!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
حملة رفع معنويات الفتاة المصريه

أبتسمي أيتها الكارثة ^_^*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2012)

*





بالذمه ده يفرق ايه عن اتوبيساتنا هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يناير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يناير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
ولا حاجه طبعا 
ده حتى اتوبيساتنا احلى :hlp:


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2012)

*عاجل الجزيرة: إبليس يصرح أنّه غير مسؤول عمّا يدور في دماغ الديب*


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

* لو ثورة 25 يناير نجحت حنقابل تونس في النهائي*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2012)

*دينا  عبدالرحمن | اليوم : مبارك مازال الرئيس ويجب محاكمة الثوار والبرلمان  والجيش بتهمة تعطيل رئيس الجمهورية عن اداء مهام منصبه .
*


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2012)

*سألو محشش مثقف

ماهو وجه الشبه بين الحمار والأرنب؟

قال: الحمار باللغة الانجليزية اسمه دونكي
... ... 
لو نحذف (دون) بقى كي

كي بالعربي يعني مفتاح

حط مفتاح في حكمة ... الصبر مفتاح الفرج

احذف مفتاح الفرج، بقى الصبر

حط الصبر في حكمة.. الصبر جميل

احذف الصبر، بقى جميل

في ممثل مصري اسمه

جميل راتب

احذف جميل، بقى راتب

اعكس الحرفين الأخيريين (التاء والباء)

صارت رابت

ورابت بالانجليزي يعني أرنب

# وهو المطلوب اثباته
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يناير 2012)




----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2012)

صحي النوم يا مولانا​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يناير 2012)

*                 بما يخالف شرع الله         *
​[YOUTUBE]Xe1g6N9wO4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يناير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2012)

*زيادة تهييس 
*





​ 
 :new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2012)

*صعيدى اتجوز هيفاء وهبي ورجع بيها البلد !!!
 ..
 ..
 فمراته الثانيه زعلت قوى وقعد يراضى
 ... فيها ويقولها:
 انتى يوم وهى يوم،
 تقوله لع. يعني لع
 طيب، انتى يومين وهى يوم،
 تقوله لع لع
 طيب، انتى ث?ثة ايام وهى يوم،
 تقوله لع لع لع
 قالها: اومال يرضيكى ايه ؟
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 انت يوم وانا يوم*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يناير 2012)




----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2012)

تفكير  الناس لو رنو على الموبايل وطلع مغلق او مردتش عليهم....
  .
  .
  .
  .
 ============
  الأهل:

   30% انك ميت
  40% انك بتموت
  29% انك مخطوف
  1% ان موبايلك فاصل  شحن أو عامله صامت ...

  ============
  الحبيب :

   30%قاعد بتخونو ...
  40% مطنشو .
  20% بتصيع
  10% فاصل الشحن
   ===========
  صحابك ...

  40% مدفوس نايم ...
  30% ان شالله  عمرك ما ترد
  20% قاعد مع الموزه
  10% اطرش مش سامعو​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يناير 2012)

1- ​واحد صاحبك بيرن علي تليفون البيت يسألك انت فين؟
يعني هكون في السوق وساحب السلك هناك مثلا ​
2_​يشوفوك طالع من الحمام مبلول يسألوك استحميت؟
لا طالع من البحر​
3_​واقف عند الاصنصير في الدور الارضي يسألوك طالع فوق؟
لا مستني الشقه تنزلي​
4_​تبقي في الحمام يخبطو عليك يسألوك بتعمل ايه؟
يعني هكون بلعب بلاي استيشن​
5_​يشوفو عربيتك مخبوطه وطالع عين امها يسألوك دي حادثه؟
لا والهي عاملها نيو لوك​
6_​يشوفك قاعد تكح وعندك زكام يسألوك انت تعبان؟
لا بستهبل​
7_​يجو وانت في السرير ومغمض عينيك يسالوك انت هتنام؟
لا بحاول اجرب الموت

8_طالع من الصلاة ويسالوك خلصتوا؟
لا......الإمام طلعنا فسحة

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> تفكير  الناس لو رنو على الموبايل وطلع مغلق او مردتش عليهم....
> 
> .
> .
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههه صح


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 يناير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا كلية اداب :d


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>


*الراجل محصووووووووووووووور يعمل أيه والبلد بلدهم :shutup22:*​


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> 1- واحد صاحبك بيرن علي تليفون البيت يسألك انت فين؟
> يعني هكون في السوق وساحب السلك هناك مثلا ​
> 2_يشوفوك طالع من الحمام مبلول يسألوك استحميت؟
> لا طالع من البحر​
> ...


*يعم أشكر ربنا أن في حد بيهتم بيك وبيسأل عليك :t19: *

*ناس مبيعجبهاش العجب*​


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2012)

*أغانى البرد الجديدة .... للناس ال عندهم شتا 
.
.
.
.
... ... ... ... ... ... ... .
.
.
.
.
حبيبى لو بردان .. من حاجة
حبيبى انا سقعان .. تلاجة.
.
.
.
احساس فظيع
ان اللحاف بتاعك يضيع.
.
.
.
.
ماسكتلوش ..
بيقولى بعد العمر ده مابغطيهوش.
.
.
.
.
.
وهى عامله ايه ف البرد
أكيد مش حاسه زى القرد.
.
.
.
.
بسهوله كده .. بتشدى منى لحافى وتتغطى بيه
طب وصدرى .. لما أكح اعمله ايه ؟*


----------



## magedrn (25 يناير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


>


الحمدلله ان الواحد حقوق والا كان البوكس كان لمه مع اداااااااااااااااااااااااااااب هههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا كلية اداب :d



me too :fun_lol:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> الحمدلله ان الواحد حقوق والا كان البوكس كان لمه مع اداااااااااااااااااااااااااااب هههههههههههه



*نو اوعا تقول كلمة على كلية اداب 
دى من احسن الكليات فى البلد اساسا :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

*آلفرق بين آلأجنبي وآلعربي لمآ يقرآآ نكتة

.
.
.
... .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

الاجنبي بيقرأها وبيبتسم وبيكتب LOL
Very Nice

العربي : يقراها ويضحك نص ساعه بعدين يكتب قديمة*


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

*طب وال ملوش كلية في دول ... يروح يقعد فين .... ومع مين ؟*
*



*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *أغانى البرد الجديدة .... للناس ال عندهم شتا
> .
> .
> .
> ...


ههههههههه جامدين اوي
السي دي بقى هينزل امتى عايزين نسمع السونجات دي


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2012)

*سـأل طفل مصري أينشتـــاين فقال :
.
.
.
.
... ... .
الهــواء الذي يخرج من فمــك هــل هو حــار أم بــارد ؟

... قـــال أينشتــاين .. بـــارد ..

قــال له .. إذن لــماذا تنفخ في يديك في الشتــأء لتدفئتهــا ..

فأجــاب أينشتــاين .. اها .. إذن الهــواء حــار ..

فقال له : إذا لمـاذا تنفخ في كوب الشاي لتبريده ..

فأنــزل أينشتايـــن رأسه و قال :

أنت ياض والنبي ..............................فكك مني *


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه جامدين اوي
> السي دي بقى هينزل امتى عايزين نسمع السونجات دي


*عن قريب إنشاء الله :t33:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

طنطاوي يصدر مرسوم بالغاء قانون الطوارئ الا في حالات الطوارئ !!

فينك يا حماده هلال
شهداء 25 يناير ماتو في احداث يناير 
ههههههههههههه‏‏


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2012)

ـ عااااجل:: قناة موجة كوميدي تقدم اعتراضا رسميا للاتحاد الاذاعة  والتلفزيون وتؤكد ان لها الحق في اذاعة جلسات مجلس الشعب حيث انه لا يخرج  عن مجال تخصصها فهي الاحق من باقي القنوات في إذاعتها.


----------



## white.angel (26 يناير 2012)

*
*

*




*

*بعد كلام فريد الديب عن ان مبارك مازال رئيس ...... 
 احب اقول لسياده الرئيس انا الاكونت بتاعى كان مسروق بقاله سنة 
 و مش انا اللى كنت بكتب !
 حمد الله على سلامة معاليك يا ريس... D:*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2012)

*أنا بقول يا جماعه نصبر على المشير شويه و أدينا قاعدين في ميدان التحرير ورانا إيه ..




الى سيادة المشير ياريت تاخد وقتك الكافى :d
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

يسقط يسقط حكم الاهطل


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (27 يناير 2012)

كـــــــــلت باجــــــــر يردونــــــ ​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

فينك يا عم عمرو مصطفى تشوف اللعب بالرموز


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

* طياره  تحمل المصريين الي مطار القاهره و عليها 300 راكب - حصل مشاكل للطياره  بأحد المحركات فهاج الركاب و قرروا تشكيل لجنه لتقصي الحقائق فأنبري ثوري و  سلفي و اخوانجي لحل المشكله:*

*
 الثوري : انا شايف اننا نسأل علي مهندس من  بين الركاب و نوصل لحجره المحركات و علي ضوء ذلك نجتمع و ناخد قرار باهبوط  الاضطراري او باستكمال الرحله*

*
 السلفي : مفيش وقت احنا نتوضأ و نصلي و ندعي ربنا يرحمنا لاننا واقعين واقعين*

*
 الاخوانجي و هو يجري: انا شايف اني انزل بالبراشوت الوحيد اللي علي الطياره و احاول انقذكم من تحت 
*



منقول
​


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> * طياره  تحمل المصريين الي مطار القاهره و عليها 300 راكب - حصل مشاكل للطياره  بأحد المحركات فهاج الركاب و قرروا تشكيل لجنه لتقصي الحقائق فأنبري ثوري و  سلفي و اخوانجي لحل المشكله:*
> 
> *
> الثوري : انا شايف اننا نسأل علي مهندس من  بين الركاب و نوصل لحجره المحركات و علي ضوء ذلك نجتمع و ناخد قرار باهبوط  الاضطراري او باستكمال الرحله*
> ...


هههههههه يعنى لامجال للاتفاق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (27 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> فينك يا عم عمرو مصطفى تشوف اللعب بالرموز


 
*مش فاهم حاجة ... ممكن تنزلي بالشرح *​


----------



## Twin (27 يناير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 يناير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يناير 2012)




----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2012)

*برحتك يا اونكل طنطاوى متستعجلش.. ...الثورة كدة لوووووز*

*



*



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...553617029.54738.195407973821087&type=1&ref=nf​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2012)

*ان جرحك احد فاصمت ولا ترد *

*وانظر لة نظرة عتاب *

*وابتسم وانظر في الارض*

*
.

.
.
... ... ...
.
.
.
...
.......
.
.
..
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..

.
.
.
.
ودور علي اكبر طوبة في الارض وافتح دماغة*


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2012)

يعني أيه كوك زيرو :

يعني قبل الثوره ابوك يقولك طول النهار قاعد ع الفيس مش فالح ف حاجه كاتك نيله بعد الثوره يقولك اعملي اكونت ^^​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 يناير 2012)

*وحده عم تعاتب زوجها :

شوف أبو سعيد من وفائه لزوجته لما ماتت بنى مدرسة بإسمها

رد عليها زوجها :
...
أنا شاري الأرض ..... بس التأخير من عندك
-------------

مفتريين:d*


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (30 يناير 2012)

لكل انسان نهــــــــــــــايه .... فمتى تحين نهايتي​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 يناير 2012)

قرر بيل جيتس صاحب ميكروسوفت ان يبحث عن بديل له

تقدم للوظيفه الف مرشح

قال جيتس من لا يحمل دكتوراه في الرقائق الالكترونيه يغادر.....غادر 500
... ... ... ...
ثم قال من لديه خبره اقل من 20 سنه يغادر...فغادر 400 اخرون

ثم قال من يتحدث اقل من 20 لغه شامله اللاتينيه القديمه يغادر

فتبقي اثنان فقط

ابتسم جيتس وقال رائع لدينا الان عقده صغيره ولكن ذات حل

من فضلكما تحدثا كل للاخر باللاتينيه القديمه

فقال الاول:ايه يا برنس الليالي

ورد الثاني:حبيب هارتي...منين في مصر


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (30 يناير 2012)

لن يكون لدينا ما نحيا من اجله .... ان لم نكن على استعداد ان نموت من اجله....


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يناير 2012)




----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2012)

*طفل بحكي لأبوه :
بآبآ ، شفت آلسآحر كيف حول " آلخمس دنانير "
إلى حمآمه . . !

رد عليه أبوه : هذآ سآحر مبتدئ ،،
أنت مآ شفت أمك كيف تحول
" رآتبي " لــ فستآن..!! *


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2012)

> قرر بيل جيتس صاحب ميكروسوفت ان يبحث عن بديل له
> 
> تقدم للوظيفه الف مرشح
> 
> ...



المصريين يشتغلوا اى حد هههههههههه


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

​ 
*وعلي رأي فؤش ... وبحب بكل ما فيا :hlp:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 يناير 2012)

الاستاذ: عرف كلا من الفيزياء والكيمياء؟
التلميذ:  الفيزياء مركز الثقل في الرسوب، أماالكيمياء درس عديم اللون والطعم والرائحة قليل الذوبان في الدماغ


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)




----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

*شيخ يخطب صلاة الجمعة بمجموعة صعايدة :
قال : أن بناتكم واعراضكم يحملون أجهزة ال BLackBerry ويسهرون حتى ساعات الفجر ..هل يعرف أحد منكم مع من يتكلمون والابتسامة لا تفارق وجوههم ؟

قالوا: لالالا!!

... رد وقال: انهم يتكلمون مع الحبييييييييب

قالوا: اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عليه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *شيخ يخطب صلاة الجمعة بمجموعة صعايدة :
> قال : أن بناتكم واعراضكم يحملون أجهزة ال BLackBerry ويسهرون حتى ساعات الفجر ..هل يعرف أحد منكم مع من يتكلمون والابتسامة لا تفارق وجوههم ؟
> 
> قالوا: لالالا!!
> ...



:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ضحية أحزاني (1 فبراير 2012)

كيف وصلت لهيجـــــــــــ​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (1 فبراير 2012)

كــــــــــــــلت باجر يردون .. هذا طبع اليحبون​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (1 فبراير 2012)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهــ منك  يا الفراق تخلي الدمع حراكـــ بالعيون ..​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 فبراير 2012)

ضحية أحزاني قال:


> كيف وصلت لهيجـــــــــــ​





ضحية أحزاني قال:


> كــــــــــــــلت باجر يردون .. هذا طبع اليحبون​





ضحية أحزاني قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهــ منك  يا الفراق تخلي الدمع حراكـــ بالعيون ..​



على فكره الموضوع ده اسمه
جبهة التهيس الشعبيه :t9:


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (1 فبراير 2012)

اوكـــــ هذه اخر مرة ادخل لها




​


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

وتحيا الثورة ​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>


* احلي كفاااااار :yahoo:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

*أنتهت مباراة الأهلي والمصري بفوز المجلس العسكري ب 73 قتيل وألف مصاب ومبروك للمجلس العسكري*


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Bent Christ (1 فبراير 2012)

نهيس شويه بقى
يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر​


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (2 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (2 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

* علم بلادى بقى ( دم ... كفن ... حداد ) ونسر هو اللى بيعمل كل ده*


----------



## tamav maria (3 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (3 فبراير 2012)

من أهم فوائد المظاهرات أن العيلة كلها بقت بتتفرج على الأخبار وبطلوا يتخانقوا يجيبوا أى قناة.


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

*يعنى ايه coke zero ؟؟؟

 يعنى معظم نواب مجلسك يقدموا اقتراحات بتسليم السلطة و سحب الثقة من الحكومة
 و يتم تشكيل لجنة تقصى حقائق

 يعنى الجنزورى مش نضف الداخلية و مفيش تغيير 
 بس هو راجل كويس و قلبه على البلد و مغيرش هدومه من امبارح

 يعنى الكبار يعملوها
 و المجلس يلبسها لوزير الداخلية بس

 يعنى العالم كله يبقى حزين و فى حداد
 و المشير يقول عادى بتحصل فى اى حته فى العالم*


----------



## أنجيلا (4 فبراير 2012)

* ملخص التقرير اللي هيصدر عن لجنة تقصي الحقائق : جماهير بورسعيد بريئة و جمهور الأهلي قتل نفسه لتشويه صورة جمهور بورسعيد البريء الطاهر .. و يا أم المطاهر رشي الملح سبع مرات !!

ملطوشة لانها عجبتني *


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

عشان كل واحد ليه شخصيتين

 دوريتوس عمل كيس فيه طعمين

 طعم المر و طعم الدم

 في كيس واحد




​


----------



## grges monir (4 فبراير 2012)

هيئة الامر بالمعروف علي _احداث بورسعيد_:" لو ان لاعبي الفريقان كان لباسهم محتشم لما حلت بهم الكارثة" *...*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

*سنرحل  بعد 6 شهور، محصلش: سنرفع حالة الطوارئ محصلش*

*سنكرم الشهداء، لم يحدث*

* سنلغي المحاكم العسكرية ، محصلش !!*

* فلماذا اصدق انه سيرحل في يونيو..؟! ... 
*

*ان المجلس العسكرى منافق*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

* المنوفية بتلعب ''سينجل'' ومصر كلها واقفة ''نيكست' *





​


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2012)




----------



## grges monir (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> * المنوفية بتلعب ''سينجل'' ومصر كلها واقفة ''نيكست' *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 مصر دايما بتحب الثبات والاستقرار هههههه
مبحيبوش يجيبوا لعيبة من برة
لية يدفعوا فرق عملة هههههه


----------



## grges monir (4 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


>


عمرو حمزواى يحسب نفسة فى كافتيريا المجلس هههههه
روقان وقرمشة هههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه ليه نفس

والخلق دى قاعدة ادامه 

وبالنسبة لخطيبتك يا دكتورههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> مصر دايما بتحب الثبات والاستقرار هههههه
> مبحيبوش يجيبوا لعيبة من برة
> لية يدفعوا فرق عملة هههههه



هما شكلهم هيلغوا الدورى السياسى

زى ما لغوا الدورى الكروى مش هيجيبه رئيس خالص


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكله اطفال اليومين دوووول
 .
 .
 .
 ... .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 الواد عنده 8 سنين معاه تليفون صيني

 وكآتب اسمة علي البلوتوث ليه يآ دنيآ ضيعتي سنيني !!!!!!

 سنين ايه اللي ضاعت وانت لسا ليك تطعيمــات شلل اطفال مآ اخدتهاش


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

يا حلاااوه :act23:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه ليه نفس
> 
> والخلق دى قاعدة ادامه
> 
> وبالنسبة لخطيبتك يا دكتورههههههههههه




*بسمه راحت عليها خلاص
قريت قريب انهم قطعوا علاقتهم ببعض
عيش يا حمزاووووي ....​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

> *بسمه راحت عليها خلاص
> قريت قريب انهم قطعوا علاقتهم ببعض
> عيش يا حمزاووووي ....*



انا قريت الخبر ده انهاردة

بس قالوا ان محدش فيهم لا وثق و لا كذب الخبر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا قريت الخبر ده انهاردة
> 
> بس قالوا ان محدش فيهم لا وثق و لا كذب الخبر




*انا قريته من كام يوم
وبرضه معرفش صح ولا لا
بس ياله ربنا يسهله ويسهلنا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


>


هههههههههه
جامدة اوى الصورة دى :59:​


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2012)

*أضرب40 سجينًا في سجن الليث في المملكة العربية السعودية عن الطعام, ليس لطلب تخفيف الحكم عليهم وليس من أجل إخلاء سبيلهم، بل من أجل عدم وجود “بلاي ستيشن” في السجن! على الرغم من أن السجن يعد من أقسى وسائل الحرمان والعقوبة, حيث يحرم الشخص من كل الملذات ووسائل الترفيه, بل قد يحرم من الحياة بأكملها ليتحول إلى كائن بلا هوية بين جدران مظلمة.
وقد استخدم السجناء الإضراب وسيلة لإيصال صوتهم لإدارة السجون في جدة، بأنهم يريدون ألعابًا ترفيهية مثل “البلاي ستيشن” داخل السجن.*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه

ومش عايزين دى فى دى


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (5 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


>



ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

بس تصحيح

هيا مش معرفتش تحميهم هيا مش عايزة

لو عايزة كانت عرفت تحميهم ​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

أحذر يا مشير ... من جوة الجيش المصرى الشرفاء 
 الثوره هتبقى عسكريه . 
 يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر​




​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​



:crying:


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للمشير




​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2012)

*د  . محمد البرادعي : إذا كانت الكتل الخرسانية الفاصلة هي الحل لكل مشكلة  سياسية جديدة فإنني أرشح شركة المقاولين العرب لقيادة البلاد في هذه  المرحلة*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2012)

* احنا فى بلد اللي فوق السبعين بيخططوا لمستقبلنا.. واللي تحت الثلاثين بيكتبوا وصيتهم*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (6 فبراير 2012)

يعتبر برج "غيت تاور" فيأوساكا باليابان، من اغرب المباني التي شيدها الانسان، حيث يخترق هذا المبنى المكون من 16 طابقاً طريقاً سريعاً قسم البرج إلى جزأين.​


----------



## Twin (6 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> يعتبر برج "غيت تاور" فيأوساكا باليابان، من اغرب المباني التي شيدها الانسان، حيث يخترق هذا المبنى المكون من 16 طابقاً طريقاً سريعاً قسم البرج إلى جزأين.​


 
*نفس ال موجود عندنا في مصر .... كوبري 6 اكتوبر بيعدي بين البلكونات في ميدان رمسيس :new6:*
*وده يؤكد لنا وبالبرهان .... أنه عادي *​​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2012)

تعليقا على انكار المجلس لاستخدام الخراطيش واتهام الثوار بتعاطى الترمادول

*يعني  لما يكون "نقيب الأطباء" مصاب بخرطوش و"مراسل النيل للاخبار" مصاب بخرطوش  و"مراسل القاهره اليوم" مصاب بخرطوش و النواب مش لاقيين دليل يبقى مين اللى  بيضرب ترامادول!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Twin (6 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> تعليقا على انكار المجلس لاستخدام الخراطيش واتهام الثوار بتعاطى الترمادول
> 
> *يعني لما يكون "نقيب الأطباء" مصاب بخرطوش و"مراسل النيل للاخبار" مصاب بخرطوش و"مراسل القاهره اليوم" مصاب بخرطوش و النواب مش لاقيين دليل يبقى مين اللى بيضرب ترامادول!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
*:new6: :new6::new6: *
*تبقي معونة البرسيم موصلتش النهاردة للمجلس -والحدق يفهم:smil15:-*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 فبراير 2012)

ياريت كنت كتبت اى شىء مفيد


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2012)




----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2012)

*سامي عنان بيقول هنسمع خبر حلو قريب

*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
 اظاهر ان المشير حامل*


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

*بلدي تتحدي الملل
[YOUTUBE]ebRcvvuv-b8[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Bent Christ (7 فبراير 2012)

*واحد كان في غيبوبة بقاله سنتين يدوب فاق امبارح 

 فتح التلفزيون و شاف جلسة مجلس الشعب 

 فاستغرب اوي ان فتحي سرور بقي اسمر كدة و ان النواب محلقوش دقنهم الفترة دي كلها*
​


----------



## tamav maria (7 فبراير 2012)

ليه توشكي اسمها توشكي

و قد تم القبض على المدعو أنا
  و بعد التحقيق معي تبين اني مختله عقليا
 لاني بطالب بشرب الماء النظيف
 وعاوزه اعرف 
 توشكى ليه اسمها توشكى ...​


----------



## white.angel (7 فبراير 2012)




----------



## white.angel (7 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2012)

لقينا اليد الخفية 




​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 فبراير 2012)

*واحدة بتكلم جوزها على المحمول بتقوله: انتا فين يازفت ؟
 قالها: انا في مشوار ياحبيبتي, قالتله: في انهي داهية يعني !؟
  قالها: فاكرة الجواهرجي اللي شوفتي عنده عُقد وعجبك وقولتيلي هموت واجيبه,
  قالتله: ايوة ياحبيبي فاكره ماله !؟
 قالها: اللي قولتلك هجيبهولك بس معييش فلوس دلوقتي
 قالته: ايوة ياحياتي ..... فاكرة والله 
 قالها: اهو انا بقى قاعد مع صحابي على القهوة اللي قصاده*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 فبراير 2012)

* ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ لو ﺍﺗﺄﺧﺮﺕ ﺑﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ بعد ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ 10 ﻛﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﺑﻮﻫﺎ ﻳﺴﺄﻟﻬﺎ ﻛﻨﺘﻰ ﻓﻴﻦ؟ 
*

*ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻪ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﺘﻰ 
*

*ﻳﺘﺼﻞ ﺍﺑﻮﻫﺎ ﺑﻌﺸﺮ ﺻﺤﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﻛﻠﻬﻢ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﻣﻨﻌﺮﻓﺶ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ده
*

*ﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﻟﻮ ﺍﻟولد ﺍﺗﺄﺧﺮ ﺑﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﻳﻌﻨﻰ ﺭﺟﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺠﺮ ﻭﺍﺑﻮﻩ سأﻟﻪ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻓﻴﻦ؟ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻪ ﻋﻨﺪ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﻰ 
*

*ﺍﺑﻮﻩ ﻳﺘﺼﻞ ﺑﻌﺸﺮ ﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﻟﻴﻪ 
*

*يلاقي ﺳﺒﻌﺔ بيأﻛﺪﻭ ﻓﻌﻼ إنه ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻨﺪﻫﻢ 
*

*ﻭ  اتنين ﺑﻴﺄﻛﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﺴﻪ ﻋﻨﺪﻫﻢ .. 
*

*وواحد يرد يقوله أيوه يا بابا عايز ايه  أنا بذاكر*

*
*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *واحدة بتكلم جوزها على المحمول بتقوله: انتا فين يازفت ؟**
> قالها: انا في مشوار ياحبيبتي, قالتله: في انهي داهية يعني !؟
> قالها: فاكرة الجواهرجي اللي شوفتي عنده عُقد وعجبك وقولتيلي هموت واجيبه,
> قالتله: ايوة ياحبيبي فاكره ماله !؟
> ...


 *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ندل*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 فبراير 2012)

بعد ما سامي عنان قال ان " في خبر حلو قريب " 
وسكت خالص ومقالش حاجة بقالو سنة
احب اقلكوا انا الخبر :

ياجماعة



















































المشير حامل :59:


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2012)

ده بعد ما فضحوهم على الفيس ههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

> ده بعد ما فضحوهم على الفيس ههههههه​



تصدقى لسة شايفة المنظر ده امبارح

قلت لماما بعدوا عن بعض بعد الفيس ما فضحهم ههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> تصدقى لسة شايفة المنظر ده امبارح
> 
> قلت لماما بعدوا عن بعض بعد الفيس ما فضحهم ههههههههههه



ده اغلبية الجروبات والفريندس غرقوا بيها الفيس هههههههههههههههه
اديهم انفصلوا عاجيهم كده ههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

*انا ضد العصيان المدني لأني مش عايز أدمر اقتصاد مصر !!

 مش عايز أدمر استيراد القمح والرز والذرة وفول الصويا والطماطم ..*

* مش عايز  أدمر استيراد الحديد ومصنوعاته .. مش عايز أدمر استيراد الآلات والأجهزة  الآلية والكهربائية .. 
*

*مش عايز أدمر استيراد العربيات والقطارت .. 
*

*مش عايز  أدمر استيراد اللحوم والأسماك .. 
*

*مش عايز أدمر استيراد الاسمدة والملابس  الجاهزة والمنسوجات القطنية .. 
*

*مش عايز أدمر الفوانيس والسبح والسجاجيد  الصيني ..

 اتقوا الله في واردات بلدنا .. متوقفوش عجلة الانتاج .. حرام عليكم 
*

*هتخربوا الصين !!  
*
​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *انا ضد العصيان المدني لأني مش عايز أدمر اقتصاد مصر !!*​
> 
> *مش عايز أدمر استيراد القمح والرز والذرة وفول الصويا والطماطم ..*​
> *مش عايز أدمر استيراد الحديد ومصنوعاته .. مش عايز أدمر استيراد الآلات والأجهزة الآلية والكهربائية .. *​
> ...


* هي الصين ال اتظلمت فعلاً:new6:*
*هتلاقي ناس زينا فين :new6:*

*بس أقولك جامدة موووووووووووووووووووووووت*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

*حتى البابا شنودة ضد العصيان المدنى *
*وقد صرح بهذا*​


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *حتى البابا شنودة ضد العصيان المدنى *​
> 
> *وقد صرح بهذا*​


*ومال التصريح ده بالموضوع يا ياسر ؟ *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ومال التصريح ده بالموضوع يا ياسر ؟ *​


*عشان تاسونى وانت بتتريقوا .. هو فى دوله فى العالم مش بتستورد .. هى المشكلة فى الاستيراد بس !!!!!! *​


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *عشان تاسونى وانت بتتريقوا .. هو فى دوله فى العالم مش بتستورد .. هى المشكلة فى الاستيراد بس !!!!!! *​


* مصدقك يا برنس *
*علي فكرة ومع أحترامي الكمل لكل المؤسسات الدينية .... فهي ليست الا دينية *
*ودورها ومن وجهة نظري لابد أن يكون في هذا النطاق *
*بدون تسيس أو خروج عن المطلوب*

*علي فكرة أنا لو كنت في مصر *




*مكنتش *


*شاركت في الأعتصام :thnk0001:*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مصدقك يا برنس *
> *علي فكرة ومع أحترامي الكمل لكل المؤسسات الدينية .... فهي ليست الا دينية *
> *ودورها ومن وجهة نظري لابد أن يكون في هذا النطاق *
> *بدون تسيس أو خروج عن المطلوب*​
> ...


*انت تؤمرنى ياباشا .. وانا من ناحييتى .. هاحاول اوصل وجهة نظرك للبابا :766ah:*​


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انت تؤمرنى ياباشا .. وانا من ناحييتى .. هاحاول اوصل وجهة نظرك للبابا :766ah:*​


*لا متقلقش علي وجهة نظري ولا تقلق من رد فعل البابا *
*ابويا .... وهيفهم وجهة نظري كمصري أصيل بعشق تراب مصر *

*أنا اه مكنتش هشارك في الأعتصام ... بس مقدرش ارفضه*

*كل واحد شايف أنه بيساعد بلده من وجهة نظره ال بيعتبرها هو صح*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

وفتحي يا ورده قفلي يا ورده 
هههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> وفتحي يا ورده قفلي يا ورده
> 
> هههههههههه​


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتنا بايام زمان والله


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2012)




----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2012)

*النواب في مجلس الشعب ثلاثة أنواع

 نائب يرفع الخرطوش

 ... و نائب يرفع الآذان

 و نائب يرفع الضغط*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 فبراير 2012)

*استمرار التحقيقات فى مجزرة ستاد بورسعيد *









*حول احداث بورسعيد *







*من وحي الأحداث الإجرامية في استاد بور سعيد *







*المخلوع مازال رئيسا لمصر طبقا لنوادر فريد الديب !! (كاريكاتير) *






*من وحى احداث ستاد بورسعيد *






*مصادر صحفية : المخلوع رصد 250 مليون جنيه لاشاعة الفوضى *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


>



*جامده دى 
*​


----------



## grges monir (9 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​


حلوة  كوينا
معرفتش اقيمك بقى
بيقولك معرفش اعمل اية قبل اية
قولتلة والهى منا مزعلك هارد احسن ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (9 فبراير 2012)

> *مش عايز أدمر استيراد القمح والرز والذرة وفول الصويا والطماطم ..*


لالا مكانك اعتصم هههه
واعملى زيى الملكة  انطوانيت اللى اعدموها 
الحاشية بتقولها الناس مش لاقية رغيف العيش
قالت واية المشكلة ما يكلوا بيتى فور هههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

*الصاحب الصح 
::
:
:
:
... :
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
هو لما تحب تحور وتكدب ع حد هو يندمج معاك ف الكدب ويدي الكدبه اكشن زياده
لدرجه انك ممكن تصدقه *


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ينبوع المحبة (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


>



*ههههههههههههههههههه فظيعة الصورة دى​*


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 فبراير 2012)

تظميمي




ادعولو ميروحش ف داهية :d​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

*عندما تجد الكتاب فى اتجاه *
*و الدكتور بيشرح في اتجاه ثاني*
*و الامتحان يأتي في اتجاه ثالث*

*فمن الطبيعي جداً أن تحصل على صفر ثلاثي الأبعاد !!!!*



*علشان ال لسه بيدرسوا *


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

*جامدة أخر حاجة :t33:*

*قمة التضحية : من الطفل المنحني *
*قمة الادب : من الطفل الذي نزع حذائه قبل الصعود *
*قمة الحيرة : بيعملوا ايه الولدين دول !!*
*قمة الصدمة : يكون ليهم حساب في البنك :ranting:*

*



*​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 فبراير 2012)

*فقط ، حينما تكون الشرطه والجيش أيد واحده بهذا الشكل نعلن فشل ثورتنا لاننا لن نطلب اسقاط حكم العسكر اطلاقاً بل سنخرج مؤيدين له وهاتفين يعيش يعيش حكم العسكر مصر اصلا معسكر  #Notcopied




*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

الحل الوحيد عشان مفيش حد من الجماهير ينزل أرض الملعب


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

عمرو دياب في حفلته القادمة: من كام سنة وأنا إخوان إخوان.. أنا أكتر واحد بيصلي.. كان عندك دقن.. والأخت عاملة إيه دلوقت؟.. يا ريت لبسك يزيد مترين عشان لبسك كدا قصير.. عايز تسيب دقنك كدة سيبها وتعالى على نفسك وحددها.


* فيروز تغير كلمات أغنية البنت الشلبية لتصبح البنت السلفية.


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي روسيتا
للتقييم


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

* تامر حسني من ساعة لما غني " اللي جاي احلي" ومن ساعتها مشوفناش يوم حلو

 ولما غني مع شاجي Smile من ساعتها الشعب لابس اسود وحداد على كل البروفايلات 

 انا بدات اشك ان تامر حسني هو الطرف التالت.*

*بالضبط فضله البومين والبلد تجيب اخرها ههههههههههه

*​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2012)

*



*
*حتى النسر مش عاجبه :smile01*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
موضوع جميل جدا 
اشكرك 
اعتقد انه لن استطيع التهييس بلغتي الفصحي هذه...؟!

لما لا  اعتقد اني اكبر مهيساتي فى مصر

ترافقني لغتي فى كل مكان حتي فى تعاملي اليومي 

قد يقول البعض علي  (بتتكلملنا فصحي..طيب امتا تخلص الحصه وناخد فسحه)
سأتخلي هنها فى هذا الموضوع لاني اريد ان اعيش احساس التهيييييييسسسس
موضوعك جميل جدا 
ان كان هناك تلميحات (لمح برحتك ...محدش فاهم حاجه ف اي حاجه..واحنا صحاب الحاجه ...مخدناش اي حاجه.!!!!!)
عيش وعيشني زي الفراخ وريشني
عذرا ايتها الفصحي لقد عدت اليكي 
افتقدتك يا فصحتي (ماشي يا م الفصيح .....يالا اتزحلق مع الريح)
سلالام..سلاحف...سنابل ....سلاسل كلها سلامات ..!!!!سلامات...!!!(سلامات سلامات يااللي كنت فى زمن فات)
البيت بيت ابونا وحبايبنا بيدلعونا ..بيهننونا ....بيـــــــ بيـــــــــ.....بيـــــــــــ.........بيــــــــــــ(بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب )
فصحتي انتي موجدوده  فصحتي !! يا فصحتي .... فصحصحه ....انتي فين فصحصفينا ....فحفحفحفحفحفحصصينا ..فصحتييييييييييييييييييييييييييي...
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
لست وحدك من تلمح ..هذا ان كنت تلمح ...لا اقصد اني المح .... ولا اقصد انك تلمح .. وان كنت تلمح ..لما لا تلمح ..انا المح ...هو يلمح ...هي تلمح ...هن يلمحن ....هم يلمحوا ...الكل يلمح ..وان لم يلمحو..قد يتخيل البعض انهم يلمحو ..اقول لهم..لا فهم لا يلمحو...لانهم ان كانو يلمحو ..سيخبروني متي سيلمحو ..وكيف سيلمحوا , واين سيلمحو..حتي افهم انهم يلمحو ..وحتي لا فهم من لا يلمح انهم يلمحو ..ملوحه ملوحه ملوحه يالا الملوووووووووووووووحه    
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ايه الدماغ دي  
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كفايه تهييس لحد كدا ..لحسن اصدق
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
سلام ونعمه رب المجد​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
موضوع جميل جدا 
اشكرك 
اعتقد انه لن استطيع التهييس بلغتي الفصحي هذه...؟!

لما لا  اعتقد اني اكبر مهيساتي فى مصر

ترافقني لغتي فى كل مكان حتي فى تعاملي اليومي 

قد يقول البعض علي  (بتتكلملنا فصحي..طيب امتا تخلص الحصه وناخد فسحه)
سأتخلي هنها فى هذا الموضوع لاني اريد ان اعيش احساس التهيييييييسسسس
موضوعك جميل جدا 
ان كان هناك تلميحات (لمح برحتك ...محدش فاهم حاجه ف اي حاجه..واحنا صحاب الحاجه ...مخدناش اي حاجه.!!!!!)
عيش وعيشني زي الفراخ وريشني
عذرا ايتها الفصحي لقد عدت اليكي 
افتقدتك يا فصحتي (ماشي يا م الفصيح .....يالا اتزحلق مع الريح)
سلالام..سلاحف...سنابل ....سلاسل كلها سلامات ..!!!!سلامات...!!!(سلامات سلامات يااللي كنت فى زمن فات)
البيت بيت ابونا وحبايبنا بيدلعونا ..بيهننونا ....بيـــــــ بيـــــــــ.....بيـــــــــــ.........بيــــــــــــ(بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب بيب )
فصحتي انتي موجدوده  فصحتي !! يا فصحتي .... فصحصحه ....انتي فين فصحصفينا ....فحفحفحفحفحفحصصينا ..فصحتييييييييييييييييييييييييييي...
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
لست وحدك من تلمح ..هذا ان كنت تلمح ...لا اقصد اني المح .... ولا اقصد انك تلمح .. وان كنت تلمح ..لما لا تلمح ..انا المح ...هو يلمح ...هي تلمح ...هن يلمحن ....هم يلمحوا ...الكل يلمح ..وان لم يلمحو..قد يتخيل البعض انهم يلمحو ..اقول لهم..لا فهم لا يلمحو...لانهم ان كانو يلمحو ..سيخبروني متي سيلمحو ..وكيف سيلمحوا , واين سيلمحو..حتي افهم انهم يلمحو ..وحتي لا فهم من لا يلمح انهم يلمحو ..ملوحه ملوحه ملوحه يالا الملوووووووووووووووحه    
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ايه الدماغ دي  
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كفايه تهييس لحد كدا ..لحسن اصدق
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
سلام ونعمه رب المجد​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

*تعليق عجبني فحت ....*

*الناس اللى بتدافع عن طنطاوى ....*

*احب اقولها مش معقول مبارك بقاله 30سنة بيسرق ,,,,, *

*والمشير بقاله 20سنة فارش المصلّية جنبه وبيدعي ربنا يهديه !!!!*


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

* بما إن ... التلفزيون المصري و المجلس العسكرى و الجنزورى و الاخوان و السلفيين والوفد وتوفيق عكاشه ضد العصيان المدنى ..

 يبقي العصيان المدني هو الخيار الصحيح 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

* الى  المدرعة والدبابة                                                                                                  ـ ماتبصش بشماته .. الحلوة دهسه  تلاتة .
 ـ متبصش باحتقار .. الحلوة داهسة ثوار .

 ـ ...ربنا ع الظالم والمفتري .. والظابط والعسكري .. البدين منهم والفنجري .

 ـ راجعة من العَمرة .. تقضي على المؤامرة .

 ـ الحلوه من اليابان وصاحبها سمير ابن عمو عنان .

 ـ العسكرى لما يدلع ..... يخلى الأسفلت يولع .

 ـ طنطاوى ملك المطاوى .

 ـ فككوا بقى من اللى جابونا .. دى جايه بفلوس المعونه !



*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

لو سمعتم صوت فرقعه جامده متخفوش .. ده اقتصاد إسرائيل بينهار .. 
 أصلهم مضربين من 3  ايام وما سمعناش حد طلع يقول دي مؤامرة عربية  علي إسرائيل ولا حد طلع خونهم ولا نواب باعوهم عشان كراسي الكنيست  مع ان  الإضراب بيخسر إسرائيل نص مليار دولار يوميا لأنهم دولة منتجة مش  زينا لما هنضرب هنضر الدول اللي بنستورد منها.


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

*باسم يوسف : العيال عندنا ف الشارع   بيلعبو عسكر وحراميه ............ و طرف تالت*

 ​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

يعني أيه قبطي مصري؟
 يعني يروح قداس الأحد الصبح وهو مروح يشتري حلاوة المولد للعيال


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

مصر دخلت موسوعة جينيس بعمل انتخابات مجلس شورى ،، عدد المرشحين فيها أكتر من عدد الناخبين اللى راحوا يصوتوا


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

* يعنى أيه كوك زيرو : يعنى تطلبون من 85 مليون مصرى بعدم الاضراب حتى لاتسقط مصر ولم تطالبوا 19 فردا بتسليم السلطة حتى لا تسقط مصر*


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

*



*
*ديه الدي لا سال*

*وديه جامعة القاهرة *
*



*

*شيفين الفرق .... بين الفرنساوي والمصري ههههههههه*
*من موضوع الأضراب بتاع مينا *
*بس ده لفت انتباهي *​


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

*




*
*شعب أسكندرية الجامد .... وهو بيستقبل عكاشة *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (11 فبراير 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


كلمة لاء بالفرنساوي هي :a82:no
شكل الراجل ده درس فرنساو جديد من ورانا:t32:


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كلمة لاء بالفرنساوي هي :a82:no
> شكل الراجل ده درس فرنساو جديد من ورانا:t32:



ههههههههههههه
يعنى كان بيضحك علينا :w00t:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> يعنى كان بيضحك علينا :w00t:


ههههههههههههههه
يلا ربنا يسامحو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


>


ههههههههههههه
يجنننووووووووو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 فبراير 2012)

*





إلى كل شاب غير محترم بيعاكس بنت لابسة قصير او ضيق اوووووى
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 اهدو شوية بقى عشان بطلو ينزلوا الشوارع م اللى انتو بتعملوه ده !!*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

*



*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*تعالي مدينه نصر

وانت هتشوف كل خير​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)




----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

بما اننا بقينا بنشوف الدبابات ماشية ف الشارع كأنها ميكروباصات ... بعد كده هنشوف عليها استيكرات بتقول  :

 الحلوه مدرعة وقاعدة ومربعة !
 ولا تقولى بنزين و لا تقولى غاز .. الحلوه بتمشى بدم الناس
 الثوره صابتني و مكتب الارشاد نجاني
 يا بلطجي يا قاسي...المدرعة مفيهاش كراسي"
 الخرطوش اللي ميصبش يدوش
 متبوصليش بعين رضية .... دى جاية بالمعونة الامريكية
 سوقوا بالراحه يابهايم، سواق المدرعه نايم
 ماتبصش بشماته .. الحلوة دهسه تلاتة
 متبصش باحتقار .. الحلوة داهسة ثوار
 الثورة خوخة .. ركبناها بعد دوخة
 المدرعه دى طاهره...عمرها ما وقفت فى مظاهره
 هدي و خليني أعدي ... أنا بدهس و محدش قدي!
 لا تقولى نانى ولا سوسو الى هيقرب منى هدوسه
 احترس الدهس متكرر DDD:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

*اعترررررررررررررراف من واحد صعيدي اللي هوا انا 
كل اللي قال ان الثوره مخطط امريكي وصهيوني 
سوري مش بيفهم حاجه 




الثوره دي مخطط صعيدي علشان الناس تنشغل بيها ويطلعوا عليها كل النكت
هي وتوفيق كنافه 
ويسبونا في حالنا 

طب بزمتكم حد طلع نكت عالصعايده من اول الثوره ؟ 


*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

*
تونس جابت جيد جدا .. وليبيا جابت امتياز ...واحنا طلعنا بمادتين ..واحدة مشير ، والتانية طرف تالت *


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *اعترررررررررررررراف من واحد صعيدي اللي هوا انا
> كل اللي قال ان الثوره مخطط امريكي وصهيوني
> سوري مش بيفهم حاجه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه تصدق صح

طب عارف يا عياد الصعايدة لما بيصحوا الصبح من النوم بيعملوا ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه تصدق صح
> 
> طب عارف يا عياد الصعايدة لما بيصحوا الصبح من النوم بيعملوا ايه ؟؟



* بيطلع علي الغيط علشان يروي محصول المكرونه :dance:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> * بيطلع علي الغيط علشان يروي محصول المكرونه :dance:*



لاء فكر تانى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء فكر تانى


* هو في صعيدي بيفكر:a82:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> * هو في صعيدي بيفكر:a82:*



على رأيك هقولك الاجابة بقى خلاص 










كل واحد بيقوم يروح على نكته هههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2012)

*طلاب ثانويات تركيا يستلمون ال ipad الخاص بهم في إطار ثورة التعليم الإلكتروني في مدارس تركيا .. زى عندنا فى مصر بالظبط وبالزات الشماعه دى .. *​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> *طلاب ثانويات تركيا يستلمون ال ipad الخاص بهم في إطار ثورة التعليم  الإلكتروني في مدارس تركيا .. زى عندنا فى مصر بالظبط وبالزات الشماعه دى  .. *



قلوديييين اووى

كل حاجة يلطشوها مننا


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *طلاب ثانويات تركيا يستلمون ال ipad الخاص بهم في إطار ثورة التعليم الإلكتروني في مدارس تركيا .. زى عندنا فى مصر بالظبط وبالزات الشماعه دى .. *​


*أنا نفسي في ال iPAD ده .... بقالي سنة بحاول اجيبه .... بس غالي أوي هنا *
*ممكن يبعتهولي من تركيا .... وأحنا بينا أحتلال قديم :beee:*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

ملاحظين بالرغم من انها دوله اسلاميه لكن مافيش ولا بنت مححبه عقبالك يامصر


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

*سمعتها عن الأضراب *​*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*عندما يكون إقتصاد مصر يمثل ربع إقتصاد " هونج كونج".. *
*التي تمثل مساحتها ربع مساحة " القاهرة !! *

*وتجد من يحدثك عن ضرر الإضراب بالاقتصاد" *


* إبتسم فقط ..!*
*  *​​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *طلاب ثانويات تركيا يستلمون ال ipad الخاص بهم في إطار ثورة التعليم الإلكتروني في مدارس تركيا .. زى عندنا فى مصر بالظبط وبالزات الشماعه دى .. *​



:11azy: بحقد عليهم :11azy:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 فبراير 2012)

*الصين وروسيا تساندان النظام السوري *






 



*

 *​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

​
جمهور المغرب ​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

*قناعة السلفيين !!!*

*  الأخوان طلبوا نصف الوزارات فى الحكومة الجديدة !!*
*  السلفيين طلوا وزارة التعليم فقط !!!*


 شوفتوا ازاى قنوعين واحنا اللى ظلمنهم :smile01​


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


>



ههههههههههههههه


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


>



دي حلوة


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

مبتدأ فوتو شوب  ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​
> جمهور المغرب ​


طرل عمرنا حونينين وبنحب الشعب المصري:new8: وبنزعل لزعلو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبتدأ فوتو شوب  ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ييجي مصر وهيتعلم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبتدأ فوتو شوب  ​


_ههههههههههههه
استري ع الراجل _ _
بكره يشيل جبل ويطلع الظل ظل الحجره دي_


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

قطة رخـــــــــــــمة اوووووووي


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> طرل عمرنا حونينين وبنحب الشعب المصري:new8: وبنزعل لزعلو



الله عليكوا


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ييجي مصر وهيتعلم



يجى مصر هيفشل اكتر


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> _ههههههههههههه
> استري ع الراجل _ _
> بكره يشيل جبل ويطلع الظل ظل الحجره دي_



لع لازم الكل يعرف انه مبتدأ


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لع لازم الكل يعرف انه مبتدأ


هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

*عارفين مين ده ؟ شخصيه دخلت بين كل واحد فينا فى سن الطفوله و يمكن لحد دلوقتى .. ده " الطفل " ماكولاى كولكن
بطل سلسله أفلام Home Alone وهو دلوقتى 31 سنه .*
*
*
*



*




ياريته ما كبر 


الساقعة تعمل كل ده ههههههههههه





​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jfTDmw6LwH8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

​
شعب قلبه مااات...

 صورة من الثورة المصرية حاصلة علي جوائز لأفضل صور عام 2011.​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

*التليفزيون المصرى نعى جلال عامر فى دقيقتين وعمل تقرير عن ويتنى هيوستن 15*

*دقيقه............ آآآآآآآآه يا بلد أرخص مافيكى ولادك  )):*





​


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

*شفيق عامل كتاب إسمه الرجل الشريف في زمن التخريف

 منتظرين كتاب عكاشه "الرجل البطاوى فى زمن طنطاوى*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

كنت فاكره الإستهبال عندنا احنا بس!!!

 طلع انه معروف دوليا الحمد لله ^__^

اصحاب العقول فى راحة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كنت فاكره الإستهبال عندنا احنا بس!!!​
> طلع انه معروف دوليا الحمد لله ^__^​
> اصحاب العقول فى راحة​


*طب ده بيصطاد صراصير من البلاعة :smile01*
*ولا بلاعتهم فيها سمك :thnk0001:*
*يمكن برضه*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2012)

*دخلت سائحة أمريكية إلى احد محلات الخضرة في مصر ونظرت إلى الطماطم وسألت الخضراتى ما هذا ؟

الخضراتى : طماطم

السائحة : ليه طماطمكم صغيرة ؟ احنا الطماطم عندنا في امريكا كبيرة جدا ، والله انكم ما بتعرفوا تزرعوا .
... 
ثم نظرت الى الخيار وقالت : ما هذا ؟

الخضراتى بعد ماتخنق منها : خيــــار

السائحة: ايه ايه ؟؟ هذا خيار ؟؟؟ وليه بتزرعوه صغير ؟ والله انكم ما بتعرفوا الزراعة ولا عمركم سمعتوا عنها .

ثم نظرت الى البطيخ وقالت : ما هذا ؟

اتعصب الراجل وقال : عنب فرط*


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2012)

* واحد رخم دخل مطعـم وطلب شوربه .. بعد شوية نادى ع الجرسون

 الــــرخــم : دوق الشوربه

 الجرسـون : خيرر فيها حاجة غلط ؟؟

 الــــرخــم : دووقها بـــس .!!

 الجرســون: لو بارده هبدلهالك

 الــــرخــم : لو سمحت دوقها ومتدايقنيش

 الجرسـون : لو سمحت انت لو ناقصها حاجة قلي وانا ابدلها

 الــــرخــم : ياخي اسمع كلامي ودوقهاا

 الجرسـون : طيب ماشي هذوقها .. بس فين المعلقه ؟!!

 الــــرخــم : أيـواااااا فين المعلللقه .. عرفت ليه يا حيواااان
*


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

*الثورة اليونانية بيقولوا بدأت *
*



*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

الجماااال الحقيقي للمعنويااات ينبع من الداااااااخل مهما كثر الخبث من حولك 
كن جميلا ترى الوجووووود جميلااا​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

*




*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*:new6::new6::new6::new6:
يارب الانبوبه تنفجر هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

*نحن متشابهون *​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

هما اليونانين بقوا شبهنا كده ليه ؟؟؟     ( حزلئوم )


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

الى ثوار اليونان ...... فككوا من الريس ......... اقتلوا المشير الاول


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

عاجل انباء عن اعتقال الناشط السياسى وائلس غنيموس مؤسس صفحه كلنا انطنيوس سعيد



 أعلن الجنرال كوستا الرويني أن حركة 6إغريق اليونانيه تلقت تدريبات في شبرا الخيمه التابعه لمدينة صريبيا البلد وأن الشرطه لم تستخدم زخيره حيه ولم تستخدم خرطوش


الى ثوار اليونان طوبتك ف ايدك ، كمامتك فى وشك ، خميرتك ف جيبك .. واللي يقولك الجيش هيحمي الثورة قطعوا .. اياكو تتهبلوا و تقولو ايد واحدة هتلاقوا الايد دى على قفاكوا


توقعي لما يتوقع ظهوره في ثورة اليونان حالياً: 

- انباء عن ظهور توفيكوس عوكاشيوس في قناه الاغريقيين الان .

- بكرة يعملو موقعة العربية الميتسوبيشي .

- بيقولك التليفزيون اليونانى جايب كوبرى قصر اثينا فاضى .

- انا لسه كنت هناك ف ميدان الاغريق و شايفهم بعيني معاهم مخدرات و بنات


- قولولهم بلاش الشعار بتاع يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم علشان هيموتوا زيهم .

- اللي بيحب اليونان ميخربش اليونان .

- تكوين لجان شعبية يونانية لحماية المتحف اليوناني .

- حمادة هلال " شهداء اليونان ماتوا في أحداث اليونان .

- أحنا أسفين يا ستار بكس .

- هو الطرف التالت بيصيف هناك و راجع و لا ايه ؟!

- خيرى اغريقان انهارده الصبح قال ان اليونان هتتحرق على قناة cbc 
اليونانية .

ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻔﺤﻪ ﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﺍﺳﻔﻴﻦ ﻳﺎ ﺧﺮﻳﺴﺘﻮ:
ﺑﻄﻠﻮﺍ ﻓﻮﺗﻮﺷﻮﺏ.. ﺍﻟﻌﺴﺎﻛﺮ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ
ﺑﻴﺤﻤﻮﻫﺎ ﻭﻫﻲ ﺑﺘﺘﺤﺮﺵ ﺑﻴﻬﻢ

ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﺎﻥ ﺑﺘﺘﺤﺮﻕ..هيييييييييييه

 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﺎﻥ ﺑﺘﺘﺤﺮﻕﻫﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴه


في مداخلة هاتفية|تامر بتاع اثينا|| شفت ناس معاهم جنيهات مصري وبيتكلموا ارابيك لانجودج فري جود 

عااااجل/ ألتراس باوك اليونانى نزل دلوقتى و بيهتف مش ناسيين الإغريق 




ﻭ ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻻﻏﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ بيقولوا
حرﺍﻡ عليكوا ﺧﺮﺑﺘﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪ ﻫﺘﻘﺴﻤﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﺎﻥ ﻫﻮ ﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ
ﺍﺳﻜﻮﺗﻠﻨﺪﺍ ﻋﺎﻭﺯﺍﻩ ﻣﻨﻜﻢ

الشيخة مخده ( ماجده ) المعالجة بالاسحار في اليونان : و انا واقفة في نص اتينا شوفت مراكب مصرية عند البحر اللي جنب المعبد و طالع منها ظباط مصريين و هما اللي حرقوا و اعترفولي بكده 

حزلئوم : هما اليونانييين بقوا شبهنا كده ليه ؟؟ .... يعني اليونانييييين أخطر من غسان مطر ؟


منقول مع التعديل


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

شعارنا معروف " يد تبنى ويد تسرق البناء "  .......  (جلال عامر)


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

*شوفتوا الكي بورد الصيني *
*



*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *شوفتوا الكي بورد الصيني *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*بيزغلل العين :fun_lol:*​


----------



## zezza (13 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

*شوفتوا الكي بورد الصيني *
*



*


*هيا اللغة الصينى كام حرف  ههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *شوفتوا الكي بورد الصيني *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ودة يتشاف ازاي بقي


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

*سواء وافقت أو اعترضت 
 الثوره السلميه فشلت وساء الوضع اكثر فخلعنا على بابا وجبنا ال ٤٠حرامى بداله 
*


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

*الى ثوار اليونان ...فككو من الريس واقتلو المشير الاول*


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

*فين أيام زمان .... والتواصل الأجتماعي الرائع الواضح الغير مزيف  *​


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

*رأيك مهم ... تقدر تعلق وتقول ايه ؟*
*



*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *شوفتوا الكي بورد الصيني *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:w00t:


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *رأيك مهم ... تقدر تعلق وتقول ايه ؟*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ده الهبل بعينه :act23:


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


>



هههههههه me to :shutup22:


----------



## grges monir (14 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *رأيك مهم ... تقدر تعلق وتقول ايه ؟*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


خمسينية؟؟؟
دى  مسيحية ولا اية ههههههه
بس شكلها وسعت منها شوية ثقافتها الدينية  هههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (14 فبراير 2012)

مصطفى شبراوى: الديمقراطية  فى مصر بشكلها الحالى ليست حلا لمشاكل مصر


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2012)

*رأيك مهم ... تقدر تعلق وتقول ايه ؟*
*



*

*ههههههههههههه *​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 فبراير 2012)

*خبر حلو اوى لكل محبى البلايستيشن :-
 .
 .
 .
 .
 بيقولك هينزل بلايستيشن 4 هيكون فيه زرار اول ما تحس انك هتخسر تدوس عليه الجماهير تنزل ارض الملعب*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 فبراير 2012)

*حمزاوي : اطالب ان يكون الفالانتين اجازة ..
الكتاتني : اجلس ولا تزايد علينا لست اكتر منا رومانسية .. #copied
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2012)

*تذكير لكل من سيحتفل بعيد الحب..... اللبس الأحمر الروج الأحمر الورد الأحمر الدباديب الحمرا

.* *
.
.
... .
.
.
.

..* *
.
.
وجهنم الحمرا ان شـــــــــــاء الله يا معدومين الاحساس بأخواتكم السينجلز الغلابه :smile01
*​


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

*لا تقولي ثورة ولا أنتخابات *
*الناس هنا جيه تأنتخ وتبات *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

*يوم ١٤/٢ (عيد الحب)

 لن احتفل ،و لن اخرج من منزلي
 .
 .
 ... .
 .
 .
 لان حبي لك ليس يوما احتفل به لذلك سوف اترك عيد الحب للعشاق

 فأنا كل ايام حياتي هي عيد حبك
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 مع تحيات حملة قرطس حبيبتك وسك على الهديه*
​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

*ســـــالت امـــــــــــــرأة لزوجها
لم تعد تأتيني بالهدايا كما كنت تفعل أيام خطبتنا
فقـــــــال لـــــــهــــــــا زوجها
.
.
... .
.
.
.
.
.
.
وهل رأيت يا زوجتي صياداً يطعم السمكة بعد صيدها *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 فبراير 2012)

*تصويـــر البنات :-
* 
*:
:
:
... لولو : شعرى مظبوط اوعى يكون منكوش
سوسو * *: مش شايفه اوعوا كدا انا مش طالعه
جىجى* *: استنوا انا لسه هاجى
ميمى * *: ابعدوا كدا هتفطسونى

سمسمه* * : متضربيش البوز أيها يا ميمي

سوسو & لولو* * : تجى نعمل لــ جيجى قرون :xDD


صاحبتهم اللى بتصورهم* *

أتعدلوا بقى والله ماهصور* *
طب يالا بقى
ههههههههههههه
طلعتوا عاهااااات
كلهم فى نفسم واحد* * : أمسحيهاااااااااااااااااااااا:fun_lol:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2012)

*نجيب ساويري 
Made iN China





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2012)

* 



الولد : هخليكى تقولى بحبك
 ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ : ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ ﻃﺒﻌﺎً
 ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ : ﺗﺘﺤﺪﻳﻨﻲ ؟!
 ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ : ﺁﺁيوة
 ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ : ﻃﻴﺐ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﺓ ؟! .. ﻗﻮﻟﻲ ﺷﻮﻕ
 ... ... ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ : ﺷﻮﻕ
 ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ : ﻗﻮﻟﻲ ﺗﻔﺎﺡ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ : ﺗﻔﺎﺡ
 ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ : ﻗﻮﻟﻲ ﻋﺴﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ : ﻋﺴﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ : عندك كام سنة؟!
 ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ : 19
 ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ : ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬـ ﻣش ﻗولتلك ﺇﻧﻲ هاﺧﻠﻴﻜﻲ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻲ 19 ^_^
 ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ : ﻳﺎبنى ﺇﻧﺖ ﻋﺒﻴﻂ ؟! ﺇﻧﺖ ﻗﻠﺖ ﺇﻧﻚ هتخلينى اقولك انى بحبك ♥
 ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ : ﻭ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﺑﺤﺒﻚ على فكره ^_^


*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...102383507.13641.109140742437143&type=1&ref=nf​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2012)

*الراجل ده برنس
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2012)

*ليه فى مصر مابنقراش لأطفالنا قصة قبل النوم ؟؟؟!

  .
  .
  .
  ... .
  انظر الاجابة :

  الأم: كان يا مكان في قديم الزمان
  الطفل: فين المكان ده ؟
  الأم: في بيت صغير في الغابة
  الطفل: بييت من؟؟!
  الأم: بيت ست ورجل
  الطفل: ما عندهمش ولاد ؟؟
  الأم: لا
  الطفل: ليييييييييييه؟؟
  الأم: اسكت خالص واسمع من غير ماتتكلم!!!!!!!!!!
  الطفل: حاضر
  الأم: في يوم من الايام !
  الطفل: انهى يوم قصدك ؟؟

  وتنتهي القصة بعلقه و قلم على وشه
  و ينام وهو بيعيط

  كم انت عظيم ايها الطفل المصرى
   رخم رخم يعني 
*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

* الثوار : عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية 

 الكنبة : فول طعمية بنحب العبودية 

*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههه*
*الله يرحمك يا ست فعلاً*​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]L8aW7WbVCkA[/YOUTUBE]

حميد الشاعرى هولز ... اول اغانى البرلمان


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 فبراير 2012)

السرير المصري

تذاكر عليه

تاكل عليه

تقرا ويكتب عليه

تلعب مصارعة عليه

نلعب رست عليه

واخر حاجه ننام في الصالة عند التليفزيون
^_^ ^_^ ^_^


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 فبراير 2012)

عاجل| ظهور جاموسه البحر على بيسين احد الفنادق


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 فبراير 2012)

الزمالك راح تونس قامت ثوره في تونس


جت مئويته قامت ثورة مصر 

نقل مباراته الي ليبيا قامت ثوره في ليبيا

راح سوريا قامت ثوره في سوريا 

اتفق مع ليفربول علي مباراه المئوية ... احترقت لندن 

و أخيراً و ليس آخراً بعد دخله الزمالك فى مباراة الاسماعيلى عن الاسطوره اليونانيه بيجاسوس ... احترقت اليونــــــــــان 

الزمالك هو الطرف التـــــالت ولا مجــال للشـــك


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2012)

*no comment :new6:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

*أغبى اعلان شوفته على التلفزيون .

 .
 .
 ... ... .
 ... ... ... .
 .
 .

 اشترى كومبيوتر
 مزود
 بماوس!
 .
 لا يا راجل!!
 .
 وكمان كيبورد !
 .
 لا لا اكيد بتهزر !!
 .
 والمفاجأة
 .
 مشغل اسطوانات
 .
 ليه تاعب نفسك انا هلف السي دي بإيدي !!
 .
 و كمان رامات 64
 .
 ماشاء الله، على أساس ان وانا بلعب نيد فور سبيد

 انزل ازق العربيه أنا احسن فى اللعبة !!

 ومعااه 2 سمااعه هديه

 ده علي اساس ان ايدي اوبشن في جسمي !!

 ومعاه شاشة 15بوووووووووووصة

 دا ع اساس اننا هنلعب ماريو .. شبكة !!!

 ومعااه هااااارد عشششرررررييييييين جيجا ...

 ابوس ايدك ياعم الحج ارحمنا*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

* البلد دى فيها ناس عايشـة كـويـس ..

 و ناس كويس انـهـا عايشة .. !

 لـ جلال عامر


*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

مين بيشوف الراجل ده فى المنشيه 

انا عن نفسى مشوفتهوش  
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *أغبى اعلان شوفته على التلفزيون .
> 
> .
> .
> ...


*يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووى
بتشل شلل يوم ما يجى
*​


tasoni queena قال:


> مين بيشوف الراجل ده فى المنشيه
> 
> انا عن نفسى مشوفتهوش
> ​



*ولا انا ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

يا أستاذ «شفيق» اتنين طيارين ورا بعض كتير لأن ضربتين جويتين فى الراس توجع ..........      ((جلال عامر)).


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 فبراير 2012)

*لو محدش قيم المشاركة دي
هولع ف نفسي




*​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لو محدش قيم المشاركة دي
> هولع ف نفسي
> 
> 
> ...


الحمد لله محددتش نوع التقييم 
تاخد واحد سلبي :t33:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لو محدش قيم المشاركة دي*​
> *هولع ف نفسي*
> *
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه للدرجادى مهم عند الكل هههههههههههههههههههه
بس يا عينى الى ولع ده مش اتفحم ده اتبخر ههههههههههه يمكن كانت رقبتو طويله و لا حاجه هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *أغبى اعلان شوفته على التلفزيون .
> 
> .
> .
> ...




*شفته اكتر من مره 
وفي كل مره بتشل منه
امال انا مبقتش اشوف التلفزيون ليه
كل حاجه فيه تشل :ranting:​*


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

*وحدة بتتفرج عحالها بالمراية وبتحكي لزوجها ...
يا الله شو اني صايرة بشعة وناصحة..
احكيلي وحياتك كلمة اعجاب فيي ؟؟
رد عليها : ماشالله نظرك 6/6*


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2012)

*فى مدارس مصر من الحضانة للثانويه ماعندهمش رحله غير ( حديقة الحيوان ) !! لدرجه ان الحيوان لما يشوفك
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ... ,
 ,
 ,
 يقول لك : ماشاء الله. . والله وكبرت !!*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

هو ده الرئيس التوافقى اللى بيقولوا عليه   ​


----------



## zezza (17 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو ده الرئيس التوافقى اللى بيقولوا عليه   ​



*ههههههه ايوة هو ده 
ناقصله صليب و يبقى عداه العيب و ازح ههههههههه *


----------



## zezza (17 فبراير 2012)

*المصريين فى عيون العالم  30:*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (18 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 فبراير 2012)

قال لها هل تحبني ؟..!! ~
قالت بجنون ..~
قال وماذا إن خنتك ..~
قالت أسامحك ..~
قال وماذا إن نسيتك ..~
...قالت لن أنساك ..~
♥ ~ ♥
قال وإن إكتشفت أني لم أحبك يوما ..~
قالت يكفيني أني أحبك كل يوم ..~
قال وماذا إن كان ماضي مع غيرك ..~
قالت فحاضرك معي ..♥ ~
قال وماذا إن رفضني أهلك ..~
قالت سأقبل أن أكون عاقا من أجل حبك ..~
~ ♥ ~
قال هل تحبـــــــــينى؟..~

فقالت بل أعشقـــــك

والنبي انا لو منها من اول جملتين قالهم كنت غزيته ع طول هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

*



*

*العشـــــــــــــــــــــــق الممنــــــــــــــــــــــوع*​


----------



## Twin (18 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


>



لو سرع خطوته شويه هيقلب الكتكوته دى على وشها هههههههههههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (18 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (18 فبراير 2012)

*واحد في العربية هو و مراته وسايق بسرعه
المرور وقفه ونزل الظابط يكلمه
الراجل: ايه المشكلة
الظابط: انت كنت سايق بسرعه عالية والسرعة المسموحة هنا 60 بس
الراجل:لا معلش انا كنت معدي الـ 60 بشوية
... مراته: لاانت كنت ماشي على الاقل على 200
الرجل بص لمراته و هو متغاظ اوي
الظابط: كمان الفانوس اللى ورا مكسور
الرجل: مكسور! والله ما شفته
مراته: حرام عليك .. انت عارف انه مكسور من اكتر من اسبوع.
الرجل بص لمراته و هو متغاظ اوي وزعقلها انتى مابتعرفيش تسكتى ابدا
الظابط سأل مراته: لو سمحتي يا مدام هو دايما عصبي كدا؟
مراته: لأ لما بيكون سكران بس

كم انتي عظيمة أيتها المرأة *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكثر من امثال الست دي
في رجاله محتاجه ستات زيها


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (19 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههه
الراجل ده تحفه


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2012)




----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2012)

ـ نصائح مننا لليونانيين.. طوبتك ف ايدك، كمامتك فى وشك، خميرتك في جيبك.. واللي يقولك المجلس العسكري هيحمي الثورة قطع أمه.


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2012)

ـ نداء عاجل للسيد الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان عندك طلعه لليونان.


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2012)

*الحل للرئيس التوافقى *



*  "موسى" يمسك البلد سبت و أحد، *
*  و"شفيق" اتنين و ثلاثاء *
*  و"سليمان" أربع و خميس*


*  :*
*  و "الشعب" ينزل مليونيات لاسقاطهم يوم الجمعة.و دة حل توافقى*​ 



​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 فبراير 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

*
ﺧﺮﺝ ﺍﻋﺮﺍﺑﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺑﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻓﻬﺠﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺻﻨﺔ
ﻓﺴﺄﻝ ﺃﺣﺪﻫﻢ
.
... .
... .
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
ﻫﻞ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻗﺮﺻﺎﻥ ﺃﻡ ﻗﺮﺹ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ؟
ﻓﻘﻔﺰﻭﺍ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ ﻭﺗﺮﻛﻮﺍ ﻟﻪ
ﺍﻟﺴﻔينه
من خفه دم امه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يومه
> ﺧﺮﺝ ﺍﻋﺮﺍﺑﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺑﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻓﻬﺠﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
> ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺻﻨﺔ
> ﻓﺴﺄﻝ ﺃﺣﺪﻫﻢ
> ...


إيه المكتوب ده بقااا؟؟ يعنى هو انا فاهما الكلام العادى علشان تكتبو بالمربعات..عايزين تعقدونا لييييهههه هههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه المكتوب ده بقااا؟؟ يعنى هو انا فاهما الكلام العادى علشان تكتبو بالمربعات..عايزين تعقدونا لييييهههه هههههههه



مربعات ايه
الكلام عادي اهو وزي الفل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2012)

*في كل عآئلة ﻵ بد من وجود ..
شخص مزآجي و ﻵ يعجبه شيء ..
فأن لم تجده ..
فآعلم آنه آنت *​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2012)

* وزير مصرى بيسأل وزير أمريكي: إنتو ازاى بتسرقوا من الشعب؟

 الوزير الأمريكي: شايف المشروع الي قدامنا ده؟؟

 الوزير المصرى: إيوه شايفه

 الوزير الأمريكي: دا تكلّفته مليار دولار, زبّطناها و قلنا إنّه اتكلف مليار ونص.

 و إنتو ازاى بتسرقوا؟

 الوزير المصرى: شايف المشروع الي هناك ده؟؟

 الوزير الأمريكي: لا مش شايف حاجة

 الوزير المصرى: الله ينور علييييييك,

 اهو دا بقى يا سيدي اتكلّف خمس مليارات  

*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (20 فبراير 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)




----------



## مسرة (21 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## مسرة (21 فبراير 2012)

*بيشوف امه في الخطوط هههههههههههههه*


----------



## مسرة (21 فبراير 2012)

*روعة*


----------



## مسرة (21 فبراير 2012)

*يا خسارة انكم ما ذايقيها ههههههههههه ههههههههههه *

*ساب كل الابحار و المحيطات و البحيرات و جا على البحر الميت ههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2012)

*نظر اليها باعجاب شديد وقال : " ممكن استغل الانفلات الامنى و اخطفك ؟!"

ردت عليه بخجل و دلال : " اخيرا الثوره بدأت تحقق اهدافها ^_**​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2012)

*





اختراع مصرى 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 حلوه دى


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2012)

ميسى يؤيد حرية وعداله

 واحد نبيه دلوقتى هيطلع يقولى دى فوتو شوب نبيه ما شاء الله

 لا يا ابو لسان طويل مش فوتو شوب :
 ...
 ::
 :













 :ده برنامج تانى :yahoo::t33:​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (23 فبراير 2012)

هل سمعت يوماً عن قصة محرك السفينة العملاقة الذي تعطل؟

 استعان اصحاب السفينة بجميع الخبراء الموجودين،
 لكن لم يستطع أحد منهم معرفة كيف يصلح المحرك ..
 ثم أحضروا رجل عجوز يعمل في إصلاح السفن مند أن كان شابا .
 ... ... كان يحمل حقيبة أدوات كبيرة معه،
 وعندما وصل ...باشر في العمل.
 فحص المحرك بشكل دقيق، من القمة إلى القاع.
 كان هناك اثنان من أصحاب السفينة معه يراقبونه،
 راجين أن يعرف ماذا يفعل لإصلاح المحرك.
 بعد الإنتهاء من الفحص،
 ذهب الرجل العجوز إلى حقيبته وأخرج مطرقة صغيرة.
 وبهدوء طرق على جزء من المحرك.
 وفوراً عاد المحرك للحياة.
 وبعناية أعاد المطرقة إلى مكانها.
 المحرك أصلح!
 و بعد أسبوع استلم أصحاب السفينة فاتورة الإصلاح من الرجل العجوز وكانت عشرة آلاف دولار!!!!

 أصحاب السفينة هتفوا “هو بالكاد فعل شيئاً”
 لذلك كتبوا للرجل العجوز ملاحظة تقول “رجاءاً أرسل لنا فاتورة مفصلة.”

 أرسل الرجل الفاتورة كالتالي :
 الطرق بالمطرقة…………………………………$1.00
 معرفة أين تطرق…………………………………$9999.00


 الجهد مهم، لكن معرفة أين تبذل الجهد في حياتك هو الفرق!


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2012)

*
مره واحد بيتكلم مع واحد تانى
فالواحد الاؤلانى
بيقول للواحد التانى اللبس مش عثره 
راح الواحد التانى رد عليه وقاله ازاى ؟ يعنى انزل البحر ملط وتقولى مش عثره
فراح الواحد الاؤلانى قاله : وايه المشكله
مهو كده كده فى شواطىء للعرايا
رد التانى : يعنى طالما فى ناس جوه هشوفونى عريان ما أمشى عريان
مش هى هى ؟

فرد الاؤلانى وقاله : لا طبعاً مينفعش افرض حريتى ع الاخرين

فرد التانى وقاله : وايه هو مقياس فرض الحريه ع الاخرين ؟

فرد الاؤلانى وقاله : مينفعش اخلى حد يشوفنى وهو مش متعود يشوف المناظر دى

فرد التانى وقاله : يا راجل ؟!

فرد الاؤلانى وقاله : اه والله 

فرد التانى وقاله : طيب 
*[YOUTUBE]mykAmv5xK0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +febronia+ (25 فبراير 2012)

واضح انهم زهقوا من الفيس


----------



## tasoni queena (26 فبراير 2012)

قلة مندسة فى ازمة البنزين ​


----------



## Twin (26 فبراير 2012)

*الفيس بوك البدائي *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

*عاجل  : تم تحديت رقم النجدة ،، اطلب ١٢٢ واضغط على رقم ١- لطلب ضابط "ملتحى "  رقم ٢- ضابط" غير ملتحى " ،،مع تمنيات ادارة الشرطة بتقديم الخدمة بما لا  يخالف الشرع*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

* رفض  المستشار أحمد رفعت رئيس محكمة جنايات القاهرة ، خطاب النائب العام الذى  أوصى بنقل الرئيس المخلوع مبارك إلى مستشفى ليمان طرة ،وقال رفعت أنه تم  النظر فى الخطاب وإرافقه بما يعنى بقاء مبارك فى المركز الطبى العالمى حتى  الجلسة القادمة المحدد لها 2 يونيو القادم.
 نشكر القضاء المصرى النزية لتأجيل قضية المخلوع للصيف علشان لما ننزل مليونية الملط ميبقاش الجو برد .*



​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2012)

:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2012)

* واحد شاف بنت عاوزة تنتحر .. قالها : بس بس بتعملى اية ؟
 قالت له : بنتحر اوعى بقى عاوزة اموت
 قالها : و تنتحرى لية ممكن تقوليلي يمكن اقدر اساعدك ..
 قالت له : عاوزة انتحر علشان انا غبية
 قالها : طيب هسألك اسئلة لو جاوبتي تتأكدي انك مش غبية .. اية هي الحاجة اللى لونها زي اسمها ؟
 ... ... ... ... قالت له : قطة .؟
 قالها : لا البيضة .. طيب اية هما الحاجتيين اللى اسمهم زي لونهم ؟
 قالت له : قطة .؟
 قالها : لا بيضتين .. طيب اية هي الحاجة اللى بتمشي على الارض و بتقول ناو ناو ؟
 قالت له : 3 بيضات ؟
 قالها : انا اسف انى عطلتك .... اتكلى على الله


*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (27 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​


يصعب على امثالى كوينا فهم هذا الكاريكتير الساخر
  ههههههه
 انا فهمتة بس قلت يمكن انا غلط ههههههه
عاوز الشرح ينزل هههه


----------



## grges monir (27 فبراير 2012)

الحل بالنسبة للرئيس التوافقي:
 موسى يمسك البلد السبت والأحد
 وشفيق الأتنين والثلاثــاء
 وسليمـان الأربع والخميس
 والشعب ينزل مليونيات يوم الجمعـة لإسقاطهم وأبو صلاح يصلي بيهم


----------



## tasoni queena (27 فبراير 2012)

> يصعب على امثالى كوينا فهم هذا الكاريكتير الساخر
> ههههههه
> انا فهمتة بس قلت يمكن انا غلط ههههههه
> عاوز الشرح ينزل هههه



مفهوش شرح

الناس اللى بتقول على ضرب العساكر للناس وتعرية الفتيات مش صحيح ده فوتوشوب

ويجوا على الصخرة المعمولة فوتو شوب ويفتكروا حقيقة


----------



## grges monir (27 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مفهوش شرح
> 
> الناس اللى بتقول على ضرب العساكر للناس وتعرية الفتيات مش صحيح ده فوتوشوب
> 
> ويجوا على الصخرة المعمولة فوتو شوب ويفتكروا حقيقة


ههه صدقينى فهمت كدة
بس قلت  يمكن فية خدعة ولاحاجة ههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

واحد فاز بمليون جنية فقال لمراتوا فماتت من الفرحة فقال الحمد لله هو الخير لما يجى بيجى مرة وحدة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 فبراير 2012)

*مرة واحد غبي راح يخطب فوالد العروسة بيقولة احنا عايزين مهر عشرين الف جنية قام الغبي قاله ليه دا انا قدامي واحدة على خمس تلاف وحامل*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

orsozox page
واحد بيقول لأخـوه انا متغطى بالبطـانيه وبرضه لسه سقعان

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

راح قاله ما تشوف كده يمكن البطانيـه مش مشحونه

فضحك الجميع ..وأخوه قام خد دش ساقع ولبس صيفى وراح يصيف ومرجعش
:smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 فبراير 2012)

*دراسة علمية من جامعة فالنسيا الاسبانية تقول : جلوسك مع شخص جميل:smil12: لمدة خمس دقائق يضر بصحتك و يرفع الكوليسترول في دمك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. . . . ياجماعة اللي عايز يقطع علاقته بيا ، أنا ماعنديش مشكلة أهم حاجه صحتكم :new6:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (29 فبراير 2012)

* سبب غياب الابتسآمة  في مصر 

 -
 -
 -
 -
 -

 1- إذا ابتسمت ﻟشخص غريب قال : تعرفني ؟!!

 2- إذا ابتسمت لأخوك قال : عاوز حاجه اكيد :/

 3- إذا ابتسمت لأبوك قال : عاوز فلوس :s

 4- إذا ابتسمت لأمك قالت : كسرت ايه X_
*


----------



## Twin (29 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مارس 2012)

*عزيزتي ام كلثوم ،،، بالنسبة لأغنيتك
و نقوووول للشمس تعالي تعالي
.
..
.
... ... ..
.
..
.
..
.
..
.
..
.
انا بضم صوتي لصوتك لأن احنا موتنا من البرد
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 مارس 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2012)




----------



## Twin (2 مارس 2012)

*واحد بحكي لابنه قبل ما يموت
انا تركتلك : فيلا و 1000 دونم و 500 حصان 
و 22 مليون دولار 
الابن:بعيد الشر عليك ... بس انا ما بعرف هل معلومات من قبل ؟
وين كانوا طيب 
... الاب حكاله قبل النفس الاخير
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
فى المزرعة السعيدة*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 مارس 2012)

اثنين كفار ماشيين ..
واحد عطس قال : الحمد لله
الثانى قالو : ياغبى احنا كفار !!
.
... ... ... .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
قال: اه صح استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)




----------



## Twin (3 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2012)

اذا اقنعك احد بأنك تهمه وانت تعلم بداخلك انه كاذب

 اقنعه بــأن الـفـيـل يـطـيـــــر !! ))))


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)




----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2012)

*محشش فصلوا النت عنه لانه مدفعش الفاتوره

 اتصل بالشــــركه
 .
 وقالهم
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 البقرة بتاعتى اللي بالمزرعة السعيدة من مبارح ماكلتش

 والله لو ماتت هولع لكم فى ام الشركة : 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2012)




----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2012)

*من السهل على الشاب المصرى أن يحمل فتاة وزنها أكثر من 70 كيلو 
 .*

*




 .
 .
 .
... ... .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 لكن من الصعب عليه ان يحمل أنبوبة بوتجاز وزنها 30 كيلوا ويطلعها لامه عشان تطبخله السم الهارى

 كم انت عظيم ايها الشاب المصرى : *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2012)

*قال لهـا : لن تحبى بعدى ..!
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ردت عليـه : أكيد ..... علشان أنت سديت نفسى *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2012)

لو العروسه ماجتش فى خلال ربع ساعه حيبقى ليا تصرف تانى .. ماشى ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مارس 2012)

*من المعلوم أن "الست" أم كلثوم كانت سريعة البديهة وتتحلى بروح الدعابة *...
*كانت الست تسمع تلاوات القرآن وترصد الملاحظات عليه ...*
*وذات مرة أستمعت الى أحد المقرئين يتلو آيات عن جهنم وعذاب النار بنغمات تطريبية راقصة ...*
*فقالت معلقة على قراءة الشيخ  :*
*الله ...دى جهنم حلوة قوى ..(!!)*


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2012)

لو إسرائيل  هاجمت مصر، سنتوقف عن كل هذا الجدل لندافع عن بلدنا. لكن إسرائيل عمرها ما  هتعمل كده وفقا لنظرية لما تجد عدوك يدمر نفسه، فلا تقاطعه


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2012)

لم يعد أحد فى مصر يستحق أن نحمله على أكتافنا إلا أنبوبة البوتاجاز......
جلال عامر رحمة اللة


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2012)

واحد مسيحى قابل مسلم فبيقوله:صباح الخير 
 رد المسلم :صباح الحريه والعداله
 فبيقوله ليه بس كدا ياعم
 قاله مش أحسن من انى أقولك صباح النور


----------



## +febronia+ (3 مارس 2012)

لالالا بجد حاجة غريبة اوووي 
انا اول مرة اعرف ان المدرسة بيبقي فيهااا فصول :dntknw:
هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 مارس 2012)

اجهزة الشرطة ترصد سيارة المشير فى الاسكندرية

​



​


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اجهزة الشرطة ترصد سيارة المشير فى الاسكندرية
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


هههههههه حلوة كوينا


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2012)

عزيزتي الانسة

 ..

 ..

... ..

 .
 بخصوص فارس الأحلام اللى بتحلمى بيه
 انه يكون
 طويل
 و رشيق
 و حلو
 و يشتغل و مرتبه عالى
 و طيب
 و مايخونش
 و كريم
 و حنون
 و مثالي
 و متواااضع
 و رومانسي
 و ما يقولش لا
 و يحب أمك
 و يجيب لك خدامه و سواق و عربيه
 و طباخ
 و عنده بيت
 و ما يطلع من البيت
 و شاعري
 و جذاب
 و يسفرك و يونسك و يضحكك

 السؤال :
 .
 .
 عايزاه بيتشقلب ولا عادي ؟؟؟؟؟! D:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 مارس 2012)

> عايزاه بيتشقلب ولا عادي ؟؟؟؟؟! D:



لاء مش مهم يتشقلب عادى يعنى

بس اهم حاجة بيغمض ويفتح ويقول ماما وبابا هههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء مش مهم يتشقلب عادى يعنى
> 
> بس اهم حاجة بيغمض ويفتح ويقول ماما وبابا هههههههههههه


اكتبى طلباتك
والصين هتعملك الى عليزة واكتر
تحيا جمهورية الصين المصرية المشتركة ههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2012)




----------



## Twin (5 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (5 مارس 2012)

* ‎"لا يشغلنا خروج "البلكيمي" من مجلس الشعب ، لكن يشغلنا كم "بلكيمي" تبقي بالداخل*


----------



## Twin (5 مارس 2012)

*الدورة للاخوان المسلمين منذ عام 1928 كما يلي:
ينضموا للحركة الوطنية ويبلون بلاء حسناً ..
ثم في لحظة ما يفارقوا الصف الوطني وينضموا للسلطة ..
فتستعملهم السلطة لضرب الحركة الوطنية ..
ثم بعد ذلك عندما تستنفذ السلطة اغراضها منهم ..
تبدأ بضربهم و التنكيل بهم.
~ علاء الأسواني.*











*والنعمة كلام زي الفل*


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2012)

عارفين ايه اللي الجميل فى موضوع البلكيمي دا ؟؟

 لا مش انه سلفى كذاب ومنافق

 ولا برضه عشان عمل عمليه تجميل فى مناخيره

 الجميل بجد تصريح الشرطه بعد اما قدم البلاغ انها قبضت عالجناه اللى اعتدو عليه!!!! هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (5 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مارس 2012)

بلغني أيها الشعب التعيس .. ذو البلد اللي من غير رئيس ..)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

 أنه في أحد الأيام الانتقالية .. ووسط أجواء الاعتزاز بالشرعية ..

 أن حاكم أحد البلاد (نقحت) عليه الوطنية .. وقرر مداهمة جمعيات المجتمعات المدنية ..

 وجمّع شيوخه وعلماءه ليُحرموا التمويل الأجنبي .. فرد الشعب قائلا : والنبي ؟!! ..

 وأمر الحكم بأنه لا معونات بعد اليوم وها أنا قد صرّحت .. ولا لأموال الغرب ماعدا اللي بناخده من تحت لتحت ..

 فأقتحموا المنظمات والجمعيات .. و(نفضّوا) المكاتب من مافيها من أموال وأوراق و(سيدهات)

 ووقف الحاكم يتبارى بتحديه لدولة الدولارات .. وقال شيخ : فلنتبرع جميعا لعسكرنا وننسى اللي فات ..

 سأله أحد الأشخاص : يا شيخ .. وبماذا ستتبرع أنت؟ ..

 قال الشيخ : تبا لك خسئت ..

 أنا لا أملك يا أخوانا مال .. ماعنديش غير عربية وكام مليون شايلهم للعيال ..

 ونادى منادي في الإذاعة .. قبضنا على ممولين من الخارج يا جماعة ..

 وخرج الحاكم في فشخرة .. سننظف البلاد من التمويل ومش عايز (نقورة)..

 ولن نركع لأي قوى خارجية .. وسنحاكم المُتهمين محاكمة حقيقية ..

 وبعدها بأسبوع .. أنتشر الخبر في كل الربوع ..

 المتهمين كانوا من الفضاء الخارجي وكنا ظالمنهم .. وكوكبهم قلق عليهم وبعت ياخدهم ..

 وأوعوا تفتكروا أننا سلمناهم لبلدهم .. أو أنها بعتت طيارة خاصة وسفّرتهم

 فسأله أحد الأشخاص : وبالنسبة لعدم الركوع اللي سمعناه كل ساعة ؟..

 رد الحاكم : أنا قلت كده لأني بصلي وأنا قاعد .. حكم السن يا جماعة


----------



## Twin (6 مارس 2012)

*من فوائد الكرش!!
من أجل رفع المعنويات لأهل الكروش يذكر بعضهم فوائد للكرش ومنها :
* يمسك السروال وما يخليه ينزلق أو يطيح (ستر وحشمة)
* يسند صاحبه وهو نائم على جنبه عشان ما ينقلب على بطنه (أمان)
* يمنح حامله الكثير من الهيبة والوقار ( تشخيص لزوم الهيبة والوقار vip)
* يصدر اصواتاً مضحكة إذا ضربت عليه ( ترفيه وتسليه)
* ممكن تضع عليه فنجان الشاهي وأو صحن وانت قاعد ( أثاث منك وفيك)*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (7 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (7 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (7 مارس 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

*باسم يوسف يستعين بماكيير «سيما على بابا» لتجسيد شخصيات مرشحى الرئاسة




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

*




أنتى أسمك ثورة يعنى أنثى، وبيصوروكى فى شكل  امرأة شابة جميلة تتباهى بشعرها وهذا يخالف شرع الله، كما أن شعر الأنثى  مثل .... كما علمنا الشيخ حسان، ومصر أيضا بيصوروها فى شكل امرأة جميلة  تتدلل وتتمخطر، ونحن لا يمكن أن تنتصر علينا امرأة أو تحكمنا امرأة، فملعون  قوم تتولى امرهم امرأة ،ولهذا لن نهدأ حتى ندمر الثورة وحتى نحول مصر إلى  خيمة سوداء ينعق البوم فوقها،حتى يتغير رمزها من الأنثى، رمز الخصب  والنماء، إلى السيفين رمز الكراهية والحرب والجهاد على الكفار، مثل  السعودية التى نفتخر أننا عملاء لها ونتلقى أوامرها وتمدنا بالمال وبالجهل  الدينى حتى تساعدنا على خراب مصر بإذن الله.


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

*
**




إنجازات اصحاب اللحى خلال شهر واحد، يا ترى بعد عدة سنوات ماذا سيكون 
حال مصر إذا استمر هؤلاء فى السلطة.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

*





وفى اول زيارة خارجية اصطحب رئيسنا المؤمن ابو  الجعران حرمه المصون ميصحش إلى تورا بورا لكى يلتقى بالاخوة هناك ويتذكروا  أيام الجهاد المقدس ضد الكفرة، وفى أول لقاء حار مع الملا ابو القعقاع صاح  الرئيس ابو الجعران عملوها الأمريكان يا شيخ وخلونا نحكم مصر
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

*






فايزة ابو النجا: انا سخنت لك موضوع المعونة  يا شيخ حسان
 مصطفى بكرى: متنساش نصيبى من  الصندوق يا شيخ
 الجنزورى: ومتنساش كمان نصيب جوز بنتى يا حسان
 محمد حسان: وشرفى اللى جمعتهم لحد دلوقت يدوب جابوا اربع عربيات هامر  لنسوانى، وهعمل حسابكوا فى اللى جى، بس  ياريت يكون ترحيل الامريكان ميعملش  نكسة فى التبرعات*​


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2012)

حلوة  انى  لحقت الكلية ايام الزمن الجميل هههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (8 مارس 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (8 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (9 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2012)

اتحداك تلاقى فرق الفرق بين انثى العكش و ذكرها  ههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مارس 2012)




----------



## Twin (9 مارس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مارس 2012)

Twin قال:


>



o___O


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2012)

ده عشان يجيب الـ  FM هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2012)

طابور لمرشحى الرئاسه ...

 ميـــن دووول...؟؟

الظاهر الشغلانة دى بتكسب كويس ههههههههههه​


----------



## magedrn (10 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده عشان يجيب الـ  FM هههههههههههه​


دا علشان ابا العمدة مايشوفش الدش ابو كامة يا اختى هههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (10 مارس 2012)

عزيزي مصطفى بكري ..
 كنت بحبك لكني اتخميت فيك .. وبعد ما كنت أيام الثورة جامد دبابه .. بقيت  في البرلمان كداب بلكيمي .. و كما قالها بلال فضل .. "إنت عامل زي الموبايل  الصيني .. رخيص .. وصوتك عالي .. وبيتركب فيك شريحتين .. واحدة طنطاوي  والتانيه مبارك" .. ورغم كده لا يزال السؤال قائم .. هي بطارية أهلك هتخلص  امتى ؟؟


----------



## grges monir (10 مارس 2012)

عزيزي نادر بكار .. 

 تمتلك ذهناً مرتباً  يؤهلك لعضوية البرلمان بدلاً من التحدث  الممل باسم حزب النور السلفي ، ولكن يبدو أن الحزب فضل ادخار ذكاءك لما هو  أقوى من عضوية مجلس الشعب ، و هو تبرير عك أعضاءه الدائم في البرلمان .. و  لذلك اعتقد أنه من الأفضل - كما اقترح البعض - أن تدخر مجهودك في الاعتذار  عن أخطاء النواب بأن يسبق أسفك المستمر جملة : "هذه رساله مسجلة ...."


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## magedrn (10 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (10 مارس 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/#


​


----------



## grges monir (10 مارس 2012)

كل اما واحد منهم يغلط يقولولك دا تصرف فردى...مع اننا انتخبناهم فردى وقوائم !!!!


----------



## oesi no (10 مارس 2012)

ﺧﻼااوﯾﺺ؟ ﻟﺴﺴﺔ.. ﺟﺎﺑﻮا ﺑﻮﻟﯿﺲ؟ ﻟﺴﺴﺔ.. ﺟﺎﺑﻮا رﺋﯿﺲ؟ ﻟﺴﺴﺔ.. ﻋﺪﻟﻮا دﺳﺘﻮر؟  .ﻟﺴﺴﺔ.. اﻟﻌﯿﺶ ﺑﻄﺎﺑﻮر؟ ﻟﺴﺴﺔ.. ﺑﻄﻠﻨﺎ ﻣﻌﻮﻧﺔ؟ ﻟﺴﺴﺔ.. ﺣﺒﺴﻮا اللى باعونا ؟؟
لسسه … ولسه ولسه ولسه ولسسسسه


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/Ellpage1/posts/227733123992239http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=2915120374٢٠٤قدمو ورق ترشحهم للرئاسه اول يوم من فتح باب الترشح

 حد يفهمهم ان ال 100 جنيه غرامه هتدفعها لو منزلتش انتخبت مش اترشحت^_


----------



## Alexander.t (11 مارس 2012)

*






ونعمه الصداقه 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


>


 
 بيحصل فى البلد كدا علشان هما شرفاااااااااء و نزهاااااء ..انت بتشكى فيهم و لا إيه!!!! :thnk0001:
 إلا دول ههههههههههه البركه فيهم هما إلى ممشين البلد.... إلى طريق النوووووررررر هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

> إلى طريق النوووووررررر هههههههه



ما بلاش طريق النور ده هههههههههههه

خليها طريق الحرية والعدالة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما بلاش طريق النور ده هههههههههههه
> 
> خليها طريق الحرية والعدالة


 نخليها حريه و عداله  عشان خاطر عيونك يا جمييل ههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مارس 2012)

يا حلاوتك يا اسفنجي انت




​


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا حلاوتك يا اسفنجي انت
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

جناكليس ....... الاسكندرية ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

مرشحى الرئاسة هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

مين زهقان وقاعد كده ؟؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

الرئيس مش أب

 الرئيس موظف عند الشعب

 ^_^​
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

الحمى القلاعية تقضى ع البهايم اللى ف المزرعة السعيدة 

الحمد لله ​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

تقدر تقولي مين فيهم مسلم و مين مسيحي؟

 مين سلفي و مين ليبرالي؟


 ...
 مين أهلاوي و مين زملكاوي؟
 ...
 احنا هنفضل إيد واحدة للأبد

 و مهما حاولوا يفرقوا بينا

 أتوبيسات النقل العام هتجمعنا ^^


----------



## +febronia+ (11 مارس 2012)

*اوبـــاااااااااااا ســالي عملتلـي بـلـوك يامعلم O:*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

الرئيس الكومبو

اهو ده لو حبينا نخلعه

محتاجين ثورتين لزقين فى بعض  ​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

يالهوى دى الامهات كلهم نفس الكلام مذاكريين مع بعض ​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

عااااااجل : بعد ترشح .. أحمد شفيق ٧٢ سنة - عمر سليمان ٧٣ سنة - منصور حسن ٧٥ سنة - عمرو موسى ٧٧ سنة !!

 انباء عن ظهور "هاميس" سيدة مصر الاولى 
​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 مارس 2012)

واحد لمض أوي بياخد درس عربي .. المدرس قاله عكس "زائد" ايه ؟ قاله "ناقص" قاله طب حطها في جملة قاله :
 ؟..
 .
 .
 .
 ... ....
 ..
 .
 .
 .
 "ناقص تقولي اعربها


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 مارس 2012)




----------



## Twin (12 مارس 2012)

*حد مصدق ويبص .... زي *

*المصري هو : كائن حي

محبوب دوليآ
مظلوم محليآ
مقهور انسانيا
... فقير ماديآ
مدمّر عاطفيآ
تعبان يوميآ
معجون مواصلاتيا
ومعهوش فلوس نهائيآ
مقتول ميدانيا
والعجيب انه مازال حيآ !!!!!*


----------



## +febronia+ (12 مارس 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2012)

*ماهى زاطط بقى :new6:*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مارس 2012)

أتصدم من لطشة القلم
 فرد الفعل أتأخر حبتين



​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


امممم وقلقانة لية كدة
عندنا امتحانات قبلك مهمة برضة
انتخاب رئيس  للجمهورية هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2012)

* الطرف الثالث*



​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 مارس 2012)

ياريت بالمرة المطافي بعد الضهر.
​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مارس 2012)

* 


ليه تنتخب رئيس جمهورية لما ممكن ترشح نفسك ؟؟  




*


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مارس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>





بوسى ايدك شعر و دقن انا هخلص دراسة شهر 7 و اخلص امتحانات شهر 10 30:


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بوسى ايدك شعر و دقن انا هخلص دراسة شهر 7 و اخلص امتحانات شهر 10 30:



ههههههههههههههههههههه
يا عيينيييييييييييييي
 انا كده فى نعمه 
ربنا معاكى


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (14 مارس 2012)

ايه الاستفزاز ده ؟؟؟؟

ملقاش غير الايشارب الجديد هههههههههه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 مارس 2012)

*هعضك عضه كبيييييييييرة غايظانى بجد
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مارس 2012)

*عزيزتي الفتاة !

لو حبيبك بقى بيبعتلك مسجات حب وغزل ,, دى حاجه حلوه جداااا
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

بس فى نفس الوقت فكري مين اللي بعتله المسجات دى 
...
امضــــــــــــــــــــاء

فاعل خير ^_^*​


----------



## oesi no (15 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

عاجل وصول باقى المرشحين للرئاسة 
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> عاجل وصول باقى المرشحين للرئاسة
> ​



30:


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

صورة لأمرأة سافرة متبرجة تؤيد  شيخ حازم و يالها من أشارات ربانية , أن المتبرجات يدخلن في حملة دعم  مولانا و شيخنا بوسماعين أفواجاً و أفواجاً.. و الله يكاد قلبي أن ينفطر من  هذا المشهد المؤثر ... اينعم أختاه لن يحجبك .. سينقبك بمشيئة الله  

تكبير و تهليل​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


معجزة كبرى مثل معجزة الاسراء والمعراج لرسولة
اللى محدش شافها غيرة هههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (16 مارس 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


>



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## magedrn (17 مارس 2012)

ودا العقاب فى الهند شايفين ازى


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2012)

يُغلق مؤقتاً
حداد ع نياحة البابا شنوده قديس العصر


----------



## Alexander.t (22 مارس 2012)

تم فتح الموضوع من جديد 

لا تحزنو كالباقيين الذين لا رجاء لهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2012)

*



لوجو شركه كوبتك ليون المحدوده للهم والغم ووجع القلب 
*​


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2012)

اهو محدش من اللى بيعبدو حسان هيعلق عالصوره دى هيستخبوا زى الفيران 

 لكن اما اهاجمه على راى ما بتهاجم زى مايكون كلامه قرآن

 تعليق عالصوره قول الله تعالى
 اتامرون الناس بالبر وتنسون انفسكم
 صدق الله العظيم


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2012)

ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﻓﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﻟﻴﺲ ﻛﺎﻥ
 ﺑﻴﻤﺴﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﻣﻴﺔ ﻭ ﻧﺨﺶ ﻧﻨﺎﻡ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻠﻢ ﻣﺒﺴﻮﻃﻴﻦ .. ﺑﺲ ﻋﻤﺮﻧﺎ ﻣﻔﻜﺮﻧﺎ
 ﺇﻧﻬﻢ ﺑﻴﺨﺪﻭ ﺑﺮﺍﺀﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎﻧﻨﺎﻡ


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 مارس 2012)

>



لسة شيفاله حملة انتخابية فارشين فى الشارع وميكروفونات

هههههههههه قرب ينزلنا من الحنفية​


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2012)

* مفيش بنزين..مفيش بوتجاز..مفيش عيش..مفيش أمن..مفيش حكومة..مفيش رئيس..الله يكرمكم..آخر واحد حيسيب البلد يبقى يطفي نور المطار وراه
*


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لسة شيفاله حملة انتخابية فارشين فى الشارع وميكروفونات
> 
> هههههههههه قرب ينزلنا من الحنفية​


ممكن تحصل دة ولى من اولياء اللة الصالحين ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (25 مارس 2012)

* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (25 مارس 2012)

اختفى كماااااااان !!!!

ده طلع من السواح واحنا مش عارفين هههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اختفى كماااااااان !!!!​
> ده طلع من السواح واحنا مش عارفين هههههههههههه​


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بركاتك يا عم الشيخ
​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (25 مارس 2012)

شييييييير فى الخير   ​


----------



## مسرة (25 مارس 2012)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا تاسوني هههههههه ملينااااا*
*الله يكتر من امثالك *


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 مارس 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 مارس 2012)

الدقة فى البرلمان اليابانى والبطرمان المصرى


----------



## grges monir (26 مارس 2012)

*



*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (26 مارس 2012)

لاء ده مش فوتوشوب

ده برنامج تانى


----------



## tasoni queena (26 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 مارس 2012)

بيقولك امبارح عيل ﻓﻠﺖ من مامته طلع يييييييجري فى ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ
جه ميجروباظ بسرعه بسرررررررعه كان هايشيله 
,
,
.
.

ﻟﻮﻻ ﺍلشيخ ﺍﺑﻮﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻦ (قالك كرم الله وجهه !!) ﺧﺮﺝ من ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺳﺘر ﺷﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩ ﻭﺭﺟﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺳﺘﺮ تانى

ايموشن طويل العمر يطوّل عمره يزهزه عرشه وينصره علي مين يعاديه هاي هىء


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> بيقولك امبارح عيل فلت من مامته طلع يييييييجري فى الشارع
> جه ميجروباظ بسرعه بسرررررررعه كان هايشيله
> ,
> ,
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (27 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


ههههه حلوة ميرنا
عارفة لو فشل فى الانتخابات
هاتبقى اكبر خسارة تاريخية لوكالا ت الاعلانات هههههههه


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 مارس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مارس 2012)

:new6:​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 مارس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مارس 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 مارس 2012)

عاجل وهام جدا 

من المرج فى صورة لى ابو اسماعيل بتنزل زيت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> عاجل وهام جدا
> 
> من المرج فى صورة لى ابو اسماعيل بتنزل زيت



الخبر صحيح
بس اتضح انه زيت باكم
لان الصوره اتلزقت علي حيط ميكانيكي


----------



## +febronia+ (27 مارس 2012)

لالالالالالا بجد كدة كتيررر اوووووي


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

> عاجل وهام جدا
> 
> من المرج فى صورة لى ابو اسماعيل بتنزل زيت



هههههههههه مش بعيد   ​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​Coptic4Ever2​​
> ​​


 

ههههههههههههه انتى نسيتى باقى المنتجات


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههه

تصدق مكنوش ظاهرين عندى غير اتين 

بس تحفففة


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 مارس 2012)

هل تعلم أن شرم الشيخ اسمها بالكامل هو .. شرم الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل ....


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هل تعلم أن شرم الشيخ اسمها بالكامل هو .. شرم الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل ....



ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مارس 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (27 مارس 2012)

​محشش مش جايله نوم فقام عايز
يدخن ..... دور على ولاعة مالقاش

.
.
.
... .
.
.
.
.

دور على كبريت ومالقاش

.
.
.
.


ف الاخر يأس .... فراح طفى الشمعة ونام


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

​​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 مارس 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (28 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

* ماذا نفعل يوم مليونية الاخوان ضدالجنزورى والمجلس العسكرى
 عندنا خيارات كتيير
 ممكن ندور على الكنز المفقود فىالاسماعيلية
 ممكن نعمل مسيرة لنصرة اخوانا فى غزة او فى سوريا ..حسب الوقت
 ممكن ننزل نحتفل ونشغل اغانى فى ميدان التحرير ..ولما الاخوان يهتفوا ضد المجلس نشغل قراءن...
 ممكن نتفرج على جلسة مجلس الشعب .ونشوف النائب المحترم...يقول على الاخوان انهم بياخدوا ترمادول ومؤجورين ..متقلقش هيطلع بكار يعتذر؟

*


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

*الدكتور محمد البرادعى امنحوا الإسلاميين فرصة ليكتشف الناس أن الشعارات لا تكفى*


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2012)

*الــــف مبــــروك يا مبــارك 
المشــير خدلك بتــــــارك
قوم افــــــرح و طفـــــي نارك
اغسل بدم مصـــر عارك
واحنا الشعب الاهبل ابو ريالة
ضحكت علينا بتنحي واستقالة
وقلتلنا هتاكلو من بعدي زبالة
وعملت عيان وبتموت على نقالة
قوم افرح وزقطط ده انهرده عيد
وفرح جمال وعلاء وبتاع الحديد
قلهم المشير ولع في بور سعيد
وقلهم الشعب والجيش ايد في ايد
المجلس والداخلية ماشين عالخطة تمام
هو يلغوش واحنا ننهب كمان يا سلام
نشغلهم في ماتش كوره ونولع شوية الاعلام
ويا سيدي ثورة ومالة اهو كله كلام في كلام
ويجي يقول: ما هو انتو يا ولادي اللي خايبين
منا قلت يا انا يا الفوضي يا شحاتين
وان رحت انا سايبلكو شوية محرومين
ينهشو فيكو ويدبحو فيكو بسكاكين
طب ماشي يا ابن الحرامية يا نصاب
وحياة دم اخويا لاقلبها عليك خراب
وهعرفك ان مصر مش شوية تراب
وان سألو مبارك فين ؟ هنقول طار الغراب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> * ماذا نفعل يوم مليونية الاخوان ضدالجنزورى والمجلس العسكرى
> عندنا خيارات كتيير
> ممكن ندور على الكنز المفقود فىالاسماعيلية
> ممكن نعمل مسيرة لنصرة اخوانا فى غزة او فى سوريا ..حسب الوقت
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه افكار جاااااامده
خصوصا دى 
ممكن ننزل نحتفل ونشغل اغانى فى ميدان التحرير ..ولما الاخوان يهتفوا ضد المجلس نشغل قراءن...*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 مارس 2012)

*اي  حد متضايق من اشاعة ان والدة حازم صلاح ابو إسماعيل معاها الجنسية  الامريكية ...يفتكر انه في يوم من الايام كان مصدق ومصمم و ينشر ان  البرادعي بنته متجوزه صهيوني أو نصرانى ومراته امريكية ايرانية ، ........  الشائعات حلوة؟ بتوجع؟
*

*
 نــــــــــواره نجــــــــــم*


----------



## مسرة (28 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ​



*هههههههههه امين اللهم امين *


----------



## tasoni queena (29 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​



وهمتحن فى يوينو :smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (29 مارس 2012)

> وهمتحن فى يوينو :smile01



هههههههههه كمان


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​



*واحتلال المحمديين لمصر كان فى 6 يونيو

ونكسة مصر كانت برضو فى يونيو*


----------



## grges monir (29 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 مارس 2012)

بلغنى ايها المرشد السعيد . ذو الرأى الرشيد . والعمر المديد:
  يحكى...


  انه فى مطلع القرن الواحد والعشرين.

  اندلعت ثورة فى بلاد الفراعين .
  ابهرت العرب والعجم والامريكان .
  وكانت هناك جماعة تسمى الاخوان .
  ركبت تلك الثورة فى غفلة من الزمان.
  وتحالفت فى سبيل الكراسى مع الشيطان .
  واجتمعت بعيدا عن الميدان .
  برجل المخلوع الذى يقال له سليمان .
  ... وذلك من اجل مصالح المخلوع والجماعه .
  لعقد صفقة تصبح هبة النيل بمقتضاها مباحه .
  ثم تولى الامر من بعد المخلوع العسكر .
  الذين لم ينهاهم أحد عن الفحشاء والمنكر .
  واصبحت تلك الجماعه محظوظة .
  بعد ان كانت محظورة .
  وتمر الايام ثقيلة تتلوها ايام .
  أكلت فيها الجماعه وشربت على موائد اللئام .
  ولحقت بها اسراب من طيور الظلام .
  ووضعوا دستورا يليق بالعبيد والخدم .
  لتصبح ام الدنيا فى ذيل الامم .
  ببركة القتلة والسفاحين خربى الذمم .

  .....وهنا ...

  جاءت الشرطة العسكرية .
  ووقعت على شهرزاد كشف العذريه .
  واحالوها فورا لمحكمة عسكرية .
  وصدر الحكم سريعا بتسليمها للسجان .
  لتصبح عبرة للعيان .
وهنا ادرك شهرزاد الصراخ والنواح .
  وسكتت عن الكلام المباح .

  ................مولاى .​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)

واحد قعد علي الكومبيوتر جاله برد

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
عشان الويندوز كان مفتوح :smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (30 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


كل واحد وعلامة بقى ميرنا
لا تعترضى ههه


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (30 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (30 مارس 2012)

*وانت فى طريقك لمطار اليابان هتلاقي لافتة مكتوب عليها
 " فــكــر لـتبـدع "
 أما و إنت على طريق مطار القاهره ستجد لافـته مكـتوب عليها
 "تايجر قرمش وسيطر" وعلى الناحيه الأخرى "استرجل وأشرب بريل"..
 د. أحمد زويل*


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> *وانت فى طريقك لمطار اليابان هتلاقي لافتة مكتوب عليها
> " فــكــر لـتبـدع "
> أما و إنت على طريق مطار القاهره ستجد لافـته مكـتوب عليها
> "تايجر قرمش وسيطر" وعلى الناحيه الأخرى "استرجل وأشرب بريل"..
> د. أحمد زويل*



ولازم كمان تلاقى بوستر لحازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل :act23:


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 مارس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مارس 2012)

:new6::new6:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مارس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​


ههههه
تقريبا لازم يكون بينهم محرم كوينا


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## مسرة (31 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


 
*ههههههههههه فعلا ...ضحكتني من درجة واقعيتها*​


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2012)

مش دى صفحة التهيس
فية واحد اسمة مينا البطل( معانا هنا فى المنتدى يا جماعة ولا  اية هههه)
هو صاحب الفكرة وخلع 
عمالين احنا كدة زيى الاخوان والسلفيين
احتلينا الصفحة وطردنا الثوار ههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2012)

*هوه السؤال اللي محيرني دلوقتي 
 بعد ما حملة حازموووون احتلت كل حيطان البلد
 حملة شاطروووون هيجيبوا حيطان منييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*


مع ان من غير حملة دعائية ولا حاجة هو الرئيس القادم خلاص 

​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2012)

لأصدم ؟؟ قال يعنى مكنتش عارفة 

يا عينى دى اتصدمت ​


----------



## +febronia+ (31 مارس 2012)

*خبــر عـــــــاجل :-
 :
 وفاة 10 شباب
 ... ... .
 ... ....
 .
 .
 ..مع سقوط 9 جرحى
 و 7 شباب اغمى عليهم
 النهارده بالقرب من باب بيتنا
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 والسبب:-
 غمزة مني بالغلط
 ياربي مكانش قصدي والله
 بس دخل تراب فى عيني ورمشت أعمل ايه يعني?
*


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2012)

*الإخوان أكدوا إن الشرع بيحلل أربعة (شعب و شوري و تاسيسية و رئاسة).. اعترضوا بقى على شرع ربنا*


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 أبريل 2012)




----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2012)

*قال  الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ..انى حاولت التعامل مع الاخوان ولكن بكل اسف وجدت  فكرهم يتلخص فى الوصول الى السلطة بأى ثمن..ولا يوجد اى مستقبل لديهم فى  رفعة واعلاء الوطن ..وعندما انتقدتهم حاولوا اغتيالى ..لا يوجد لهم امان  على الاطلاق ...وصدق ان اتفقنا معة او اختلفنا*


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2012)

*مجلس الشعب...
 هيختار لجنة من مجلس الشعب..
 يرأسها رئيس مجلس الشعب..
 عشان يحطوا دستور يحاسب مجلس الشعب..
 و بعدين يتعرض علي مجلس الشعب..
... عشان يوافقوا عليه أعضاء مجلس الشعب...
 و نعم الفصل بين السلطات!

*


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2012)

عشان تبقى إخواني أو سلفي محتاج تربي "دقنك" فقط ، لكن عشان تبقى ليبرالي محتاج تقرأ ألف كتاب ..
 الساخر جلال عامر


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2012)

*علي  فكره بقي علشان منظلمش حد ، أنا جالي توضيح دلوقت من واحد من الأخوان  ...لما المتحدث الرسمي قال "الجماعه " لا تسعي للحكم ...كان قصده "المدام"
*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nvdozzRro34[/YOUTUBE]

عجبتنى بصراحه


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> [YOUTUBE]nvdozzRro34[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> عجبتنى بصراحه



شعب نكتة  الشعب المصرى
تمنى انها مش تنقرض مع القادم من اعصار التخلف الاسلامى 
    		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				بس انت جيت مع نفسك  ولا جيت مع طلبات اتقدمت  هنابتسال 
انت فين من موضوعك الجميل دة ؟؟


----------



## oesi no (2 أبريل 2012)

*وكما قال الشاعر
  ,
  ,
  ,
  لا تبكي علي من احببته ولم يحبك...
  ... ... البكاء خساره في امه!

  بل ابكي علي من احبك ولم تحبه...
  تلاقيه تعبان ياعين امه!

  ... ولا تحزن علي من تذكرته ونسيك...
  خليه يروح يلعب عند امه!

  بل احزن علي من تذكرك ونسيته...
  تلاقيه مقهور ياكبد امه *


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2012)




----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2012)

*جوزيه لما كان بينزل الشاطر كان بيودي بركات شمال .......... الاخوان لما نزلوا الشاطر ودوا مصر كلها شمال !!
*


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)




----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


اللمبى سبقهم
وقال
ناخذ من كل رجل قبيلة


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اللمبى سبقهم
> وقال
> ناخذ من كل رجل قبيلة



ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

دعوة فرح )


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2012)




----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/Ellpage1#


​


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2012)

*..من اذاع خبر وفاة جمال هو السادات وبقي رئيس ومن اذاع خبر وفاة السادات هو مبارك وبقي رئيس وا*

*من*

*ذاع خبر التنحي هيكون الرئيس*


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2012)

*انا حاقعد مع اهلي اشوف لو فيه اي جنسية شايلينها في الصندرة. الواحد مش ضامن الظروف
 باسم يوسف*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أبريل 2012)

احنا شعب جاهز بالردّ لكل كلمة
.

.

.

.

.
...
.
• عمي: .. عمك دبب
• خالي: .. كتك خلل
- أمي؛ .. مو لما يلهفك
- يابا؛ كتك باوو
• عايز أروح؛ .. روحة بلا رجعة
- عايز أمشي؛ .. مشش ف ركبك
• عامل إيه؛ .. أحسن منك
• عايز انام؛ .. نامت عليك حيطه
• عايز أطلع؛ .. طلعت روحك
• هقوم؛ .. قامت قيامتك
• نعم؛ .. نعامة ترفسك
- مع السلامة؛ .. الله لا يسلم فيك ولا عضمة
- بحبك ؛ .. حبك بورص
- هاتي بوسة ؛ .. باستك ضفدعة

مانتكلمش يعني؟؟
xD


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أبريل 2012)

خيرت الشاطر الرئيس القادم لحملات النظافة فى شوارع مصر

هو اللى هينظف البلد


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*رسالة من المصريين الى روح والدة حازم ابو اسماعيل رحمها الله.
نشكرك جزيلا على جنسيتك الامريكية التى انقذت مصر من ابنك المصون بو سماعين والتى كانت ستحرمنا من شرب ال P E P S I.
واكل المحشى بجوزة الطيب.
وعقبال ام خيرت انشاء الله *


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*متفائلة جداً بالمؤشرات التى تنبئ بعودة شهر عسل جديد بين المجلس والجماعة .. واتوقع ان يخرج أحدهم الينا قريباً ليزف خبراً سعيداً .. مبروك الجماعة حامل 

نوارة نجم ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*
الشاطر ومحور تفكيرة .... فى المرآة

[YOUTUBE]wpJ7R6C0Rmg&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*أفكار ممن سيكتبون دستور الموكوسة
*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*امرأتين حموا مصر من الضياع..

 شجرة الدر لما أخفت خبر موت جوزها عشان الجيش يكمل الحرب.....

 وأم أبواسماعيل لما خدت الجنسية الأمريكية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*رسميا ابو اسماعين خارج سباق الرئاسة و لا يجوز الطعن بعد استبعادة بسبب المادة 28

سبحان اللة اللى هيمنع ابو اسماعين من الترشيح المادة اللى دعى السلفين بالتصويت عليها بنعم
 فعلا ربنا كبير
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*الحل الوحيد للاستفادة من بوسترات ابو اسماعيل هو انهم يكتبوا فوقيها "خيرت الشاطر - ابو اسماعيل سابقاً*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أبريل 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (4 أبريل 2012)

البرادعي انسحب وابو سماعين امه امريكية والعوا ابوه سوري والشاطر وايمن نور لا يتمتعان بالحقوق .. احنا وصلنا لدرجة ان سعد الصغير بقا املنا الوحيد؟!


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحل الوحيد للاستفادة من بوسترات ابو اسماعيل هو انهم يكتبوا فوقيها "خيرت الشاطر - ابو اسماعيل سابقاً*



ههههههه  تعليق جامد جدا


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


ههههههه تحفة يا ميرنا
انتى سبتى المذاكرة ومشيتى ورا وديع فى السياسة ههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (5 أبريل 2012)

قمة التناقض ... D:

دايما يقولولنا ان
المدرسة بيتك الثاني
.
.
بس لما تيجى تنام شوية ف المدرسة
يزعقولك ويقولولك قووووووووووم
فاكر نفسك في بيتكم D:


----------



## zezza (5 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2012)

*يا دى النيلة ... الشاطر هو المرشح رقم 13 لرئاسة الجمهورية

يومكم اسود*


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>



*هههههههههه جامدة أوى ، تسلمى*


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2012)

*س : ماذا يعرف البرادعي عن مصر لكي يصبح رئيس ؟

ج : علي الأقل يعرف جنسيه أمه ^^

باسم يوسف )*


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

أتذكر  أن #البرادعى استنكر هذه المادة لأنها تحرم كفاءات كثيرة من خدمة الوطن فى  منصب الرئيس لا ذنب لهم الا أن والدهم تزوج من أم أجنبية أو فى يوم من  الأيام الوالدة أو الوالد دفعته الظروف للهروب من البلاد للبحث عن رزق أفضل  أو لجوء سياسى من بطش نظام. و من أبرز الذين ابعدتهم هذه المادة د. أحمد  زويل على سبيل المثال حتى و ان لم يكن يفكر فى الترشح .. 

 هاجت الدنيا و ماجت و انتعشت نظرية المؤامرة و اعتبروا أن  البرادعى "بيحرجم" على الرئاسة و احنا فاقسينك و خابزينك يا عميل  الأمريكان و مخبى جنسية تانية أو جنسية زوجتك و مت بغيظك مش هتنولها  "بالرغم انه ليس لديه أو ابائه أى جنسية غير المصرية" .. و قالوا "نعم"  للتعديلات و على هذه المادة.

 لكن هذه المادة على وشك أن تطيح بمن قالوا "نعم" ..
 سئمت من كونه دائما على حق
لكن هذة المرة ارى ان نعم جاءت بنتيجة ايجايبية


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

بعد الاخبار عن
     جنسية ابو الفتوح القطرية ..
     وجنسية والد سليم العوا السورية ..
     وجنسية والدة ابو اسماعيل الامريكية...
 ▼
 ▼
 ▼
     افتكر لازم نطبق نظام الاحتراف فى الرئاسة


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

*طيب ولما امريكا دولة بنت ستين كلب وبتعمل مؤامرات ضدك يا عم الشيخ.
اخواتك وبقية اهلك عايشين هناك يعملوا ايه..؟!! 
مالها باكستان او الصومال..؟؟ 
ما هي دول زي الفل وبتطبق الشريعة كمان.. 
بتروحوا امريكا الكافرة بنت الكافرة ليه 
عاوز افهم يعني؟*


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

*تويتر: أنا عارف كل حاجه
 جوجل: أنا بقى عندي كل حاجة

... ... الفيـس بـوك : أنـا عـارف كـل النــاس
 الإنترنت: من غيري كلكوا كنتوا هتبقوا ولا حاجه

 الكهرباء: خليكوا كده اتخانقوا قدامى لحد ما أضلمها عليكوا
 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وتبقي ليلة سودة عليكم*


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> *تويتر: أنا عارف كل حاجه
> جوجل: أنا بقى عندي كل حاجة
> 
> ... ... الفيـس بـوك : أنـا عـارف كـل النــاس
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

*الشيخ "محمد حسان" .. أحد رموز  السلفين المشاهير ..  قال "إن فلسطين لن تحرر مادام المسلمون يشجعون كرة  القدم .. فـ"كرة القدم"  نفسها مؤامرة يهودية لشغل المسلمين عن قضاياهم" ..
******
اهو التعليق دة عاوز جبهة تهيس لوحدها هههههههه
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (6 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> *الشيخ "محمد حسان" .. أحد رموز  السلفين المشاهير ..  قال "إن فلسطين لن تحرر مادام المسلمون يشجعون كرة  القدم .. فـ"كرة القدم"  نفسها مؤامرة يهودية لشغل المسلمين عن قضاياهم" ..
> ******
> اهو التعليق دة عاوز جبهة تهيس لوحدها هههههههه
> *



*هههههههههههههههه بتفكرنى وقت ما فى رجل طلع على التلفزين مش فاكر مين و قال ان العمل البيبسى كانت اسرائيل  ههههههه
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه بتفكرنى وقت ما فى رجل طلع على التلفزين مش فاكر مين و قال ان العمل البيبسى كانت اسرائيل  ههههههه
> *​



ابو اسماعيل حفظه الله هو اللى قال الكلام دة :smil12:


----------



## Abdel Messih (6 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ابو اسماعيل حفظه الله هو اللى قال الكلام دة :smil12:



حتى البيبسى معتقهوش  :new6:​


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*مع أني مليش نفس أشارك *

*بس لازم بصراحة أشارك*
*



*​


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

إن الدستور هو الذى يخلق البرلمان فى كل الدنيا وليس العكس … يا أمة ضحكت من «دستورها» الأمم


----------



## grges monir (7 أبريل 2012)

الحل الوحيد لخروج العكسرى............
انة يلاعب برشلونة ,,,,


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

قبل شهور قالوا .. البرادعى لا يعرف شيئاً عن مصر .. 

وها هى الأيام تثبت أن مصر هى التى لا تعرف شيئاً عن البرادعى


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

*
كيف تدمر ثورة ؟ 

اليــوم اللـي يــطلع فــيه الســلفــيــين لــ ميــدان التــحرير بالآلاف تــأيـيـدًا لــجهــل و رجــعيــة حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل .. يـعــلن فــيه عُــمر ســلــيــمان التــرشُح رســمــيـًـا للـرئــاسه , فــ هووووووب يــقوم المــصريـيـن المعتـدلـين و غـير المُــهتــمين بالسـيـاسه و قــذارتــهـا و المــســيحــيـين و غـيرهم من الأقــلــيــات بإنــتـخــابـه و بالتــالي إنـــتـخــاب النــظــام القــديم و التــوقــيع ( ضــمـنــيـًـا ) عـلى إقــرار صُــغــير مــفــادُه ( إحــنا آســفــين يـا ريس) مــعــلش مــا كُــناش نــعرف, كــانت لــحظــة طــيش و إنـت عـارف , الشــيطــان شـاطر
 ثُــم يــعُــود النـظام القديــم , و تــغمُــر الســعاده جــميع الأرجــاء , وتـعود الطُــيور مــرةً أخــرى إلــى التـغـريد فـي ســعــاده و يُصـبحُ كــيــلو الأنــابــيب بــ نُــص جــنيـه .. و يــتم تــوصــيل الـسولار و الـبـنزين إلـى الحــنفــيات و تـخـتـفـي الـبـلـطـجـيه و يــعُــودُ الســلفــيــين إلـى جُــحــورهم مـرة ً أخــرى

و كُــل ثــوره و إنــتوا طــيــبــين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

*أحدث شتيمة في مصر:  
 ها أطلع باسبور أمك*


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أبريل 2012)

:new6:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أبريل 2012)

*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2012)

الثوره والكلاب !


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2012)

*بيقولك الاخوان اتعلمو من درس اسقاط راس النظام .... فعملولنا نظام براسين (( الشاطر ومرسي )) *


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 أبريل 2012)




----------



## grges monir (9 أبريل 2012)

* هههههههههههههههههه*





من زمان وانا بسمع حاجه اسمها هزار بوابين
.
.
.
.
.
.
ادينى دلوقت عرفتة  ههه


----------



## grges monir (9 أبريل 2012)

* الكراسى الموسيقية*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2012)

قعدتوا تقولوا أبو اسماعين المهدي المنتظر .. خيرت الشاطر يوسف هذا العصر .. أهو طلعلكوا عمر سليمان المسيح الدجال.


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أبريل 2012)

ألش السنين  هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (11 أبريل 2012)

الفرق بين الاجنبي و العربي لما يديلك عنوان

الأجنبي:

23rd street, house no. 27

وخلصنا
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
العربي

اول ما تنزل هتلاقي بنزينه علي ايدك اليمين خش الشارع اللي جمبها وافضل ماشي فيه علي طول اول يمين لا تاني يمين لا تالت يمين خش فيه هتلاقي ع الناصيه عم محسن المكوجي وجمبيه سيد بتاع البقاله رابع بيت بعديهم علي ايدك الشمال هتلاقي الباب لونه اخضر 

كم أنت دقيق ايها العربي ^_^


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أبريل 2012)

على رأى المثل ::
وقال يا مستني بلدنا تبقي ديمقراطية.... يا مستني البيبسي ينزل م الحنفية )
:new6:


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2012)

*احلي تهيس *
*بتفرح علي فيلم تيتانيك علي التلفزيون قناة e *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2012)

*
لما سعد الصغير يبقى فنان ..
وتوفيق عكاشة يبقى دكتور إعلامى ..
وعمر سليمان هيستكمل اهداف الثوره !!!
وابو سماعين قائد وزعيم
والشاطر مترشح رئيس
 يبقى طبيعى جدًا أفتح التلاجة..
 ملاقيش الهانم سايبة ولا قميص مكوى ..
 اروح واخد أى حاجة من الدولاب آكلها ..
 و أفتكر و أنا على السلم..
 إنى مش متجوز..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2012)

*
المتأسلمين --> الخروج على الحاكم يخالف الدين ولايجوز الانقلاب على الحاكم !!!!!!!!!!! 
محمد حسان سلفى قال : اذا انكسر الجيش انكسرت الامة وكان يقصد بها المجلس العسكرى!!!!!!!! 
يوم الجمعة يتحد الاخوان والسلف ويدعوا كل الطوائف بعمل مليونية ضد الحاكم بل ضد المجلس !! 
عايز اعرف انتم مين ايها المتأسلمون؟! 
بماذا تؤمنون؟! .. 
لعن الله المنافق والكداب 
وانتم شعاركم "النفاق اولا" ..
 ليه  كل هذا التحول؟! 
هل نسيتم بماذا دعوتم من قبل؟! 
هل نسيتم لعنتكم وتكفركم للشهداء؟! 
هل نسيتم انكم دعوتم لقتل شهداء ماسبيرو؟! 
هل نسيتم بأنكم من تسببتم وتأمرتم على الثوار فى 18 نوفمبر وتسببتم فى قتل المئات وجرح الالاف؟! 
هل نسيتم تواطئكم مع المجلس للحصول على البرلمان؟!! ... 
عجبا لكم ايها المتأسلمون ... 
كنت دائما ادعوا لعودة الحق 
واول من يشارك الثورات 
لكن اليوم احذر كل من يدعو او يشارك فى جمعة المتأسلمون! ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (12 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (12 أبريل 2012)

* تعلم السياسة عن طريق لغة البقر
 =============== =====
 الإشتراكية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين تدي واحدة لجارك
 -------------
 الشيوعية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين فتأخذ الحكومة الأثنين و تديك شوية لبن
 ... ------------
 الفاشية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين فتأخذ الحكومة الأثنين و تبيعلك شوية لبن
 ------------
 ... النازية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين فتأخذ الحكومة الأثنين و تعدمك
 ------------
 الاسلاميه : يكون عندك بقرتين تحلبهم وتشرب وتطلع الفائض صدقه
 -----------
 البيروقراطية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين فتأخذ الحكومة الأثنين و تقتل واحدة و تحلب التانية وتدلق اللبن على الأرض
 -------------
 الرأسمالية : أن يكون عندك بقرتينفتبيع واحدة و تشتري ثور و بكده ينموا القطيع وتقوم بايعه و تتقاعد معتمد على الدخل
 ------------
 الليبراليه : تكون عندك بقرتين ممكن واحده تحلبها والتانيه تجوزها
 ------------
 السياسه الأمريكية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين فتبيع واحدة و تجبر التانية انها  تديك لبن أربع بقرات و بعد كده تأجر خبير استشاري يفهمك هي البقرة ماتت  ليه ؟
 ------------
 السياسه الفرنسية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين فتعمل إضراب علشان عاوز واحدة تالته
 ------------
 السياسه اليابانية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين فتعيد تصميمهم جينياً بحيث يبقى  حجم البقرتين يساوي ضعف البقرة العادية مع مضاعفة إنتاجها اللبن خمس مرات
 و تبتكر شخصية كرتونية و تسميها ( كاو كوزوني ) و تسوقها في العالم كله
 -----------
 السياسه الالمانية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين تعالجهم وراثيا وصحيا
 بحيث تعيش الواحدة ١٥٠ سنة و تحلب نفسها و تاكل مرة واحدة كلشهرين
 -----------
 السياسه الأيطالية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين و أنت أصلاً ماتعرفش هما فين فتبطل تدور عليهم علشان ده وقت البريك بتاع الغدا
 -----------
 السياسه الروسية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين فتيجي تعدهم تلاقيهم خمس بقرات ,  تعد تاني تلاقي العدد اتنين و اربعين تعد من جديد تلاقي العدد رجع اتنين  تبطل عد و تفتح قزازة فودكا تانية
 -----------
 السياسه السويسرية : أن يكون عندك متين ألف بقرة ولا واحدة منهم بتاعتك و تاخد فلوس من اصحابهم نظير الأحتفاظ بيهم
 -----------
 السياسه الصينية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين و في تلتميت واحد بيحلبوهم فتقوم  ناشر خبر في الجريدة الرسمية عن إنعدام البطالة وتقدم صناعة الألبان و  تعتقل أي صحفي يحاول نشر الأرقام الصحيحة مع تربية بقر رخيص الثمن وتوريده  للشرق الاوسط
 ----------
 السياسه البريطانية : أن يكون عندكبقرتين مجنونتين
 ----------
 السياسه الهندية : أن يكون عندك بقرتين و تعبدهم
 ----------
السياسه المصرية : أن يكون عندك شوية بقر عايزين يرجعوا مصر لعهد الظلم والديكتاتوريه تاني

*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 أبريل 2012)

ردا على دعوة الاخوان الثوار لنزول الميدان




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أبريل 2012)

*لمن يسأل عن انجازات عمر سليمان

 هو الوحيد الى قدر يقنع الاخوان بالنزول للميدان ...بعد ان فشلت كل الدماء التى سالت فى اقناعهم  
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أبريل 2012)

:smil15::smil15::smil15:




​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2012)

*محمد مرسى بيفكرنى ب جدو ف المنتخب 
سبحان الله كان متاخد احتياطى فجاه بقى الهداف

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

,وده متاخد احتياطى فجاه هيبقى الرئيس ^_^​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

*
مصطفى : الو, مينا؟
 مينا: ايوة, مين معايا؟
 مصطفى : انا مصطفى يا مينا, كل سنة و انت طيب يا حبيبى
 مينا: وانت طيب يا غالى! عامل ايه يا صاحبى؟
 مصطفى: الحمدلله يا مينا, انا قلت اككلمك اعيد عليك وعلى الاسرة
 مينا: ربنا ما يحرمنىش من محبتك
 مصطفى: ياللا سلام يا زعيم
 مينا:سلام يا درش, اخرستوس انستى !
 مصطفى: محمد رسول الله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

*
خلاص الثورة نجحت و كلة مبسوط من اللى حصل امبارح ...
 الليبراليين فرحانيين فى الشاطر و ابو اسماعيل ..
 الاخوان و السلفيين استريحوا من عمر سليمان ..
 و الشباب فرحان ان ابو الفتوح و صباحى فرصهم زادت ..

يلا كلنا ننسى المادة 28 و استكمال الثورة لحد ما القفا الجاى يزغرط على قفانا كلنا عشان نصحى تانى ..

يخرب بيت أبو الغباء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

*
الشيخ حازم بيقول ان عنده قضايا رشوة و(مضطر) انه يعلنها ..واللفظ للشيخ مش ليا 

طيب يا شيخنا ..متعرفش ان الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس

طيب ياشيخنا هل لو تم قبولك كمرشح كنت كبرت دماغك وسيبت الراشى والمرتشى ..عاددى يعنى 

طيب يا شيخنا هى الاخلاق و الضمير مرتبطين بظروف لو الظروف معايا يبقى عادى لو ضدى يبقى اولع الدنيا وعليا وعلى اعدائى 

طيب يا شيخنا ..ممكن مرة من نفسك ..بدل كل العك ده ..تطلع وتقول ده باسبور امى المصرى ..ودى الاختام ..وده الورق الى عندى ..

طيب يا شيخنا ..ممكن تبطل تضحك على اتباعك وتوهمهم ان الحكم كان ان جنسية امك مصرية ..رغم ان الحكم مالوش علاقة اصلا بالجنسية وانت محامى وعارف ..وبلاش اللعب بالالفاظ 

طيب يا شيخنا .مش بالاولى تلوم الى وافق على المادة 28 والى وقال نعم ..بدل مانت عايز تولع الدنيا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​


باالشفا


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (15 أبريل 2012)

انتي طلاق ,,, لا ,,, أنت مخلوع​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

*منذ ان فتحنا باب استغلال الدين فى الدعاية السياسية الرخيصة صار الدين مطية لكل راكب
الاخوان: خيرت الشاطر مستجاب الدعوة ويشبه  يوسف 
انصار عمر سليمان: يا ايها النمل ادخلو مساكنكم ليحطمنكم سليمان وجنوده
سليمان: قوة الهية وارادة ربانية دفعتنى للمواجهه, وكان ينقصه ان يخرج الهدهد من جيب بدلته
عمرو موسى: امتلاكه عصا موسى فى مواجهه خاتم سليمان
انصار حازم ابو اسماعيل: يرفعون المصحف امام مجلس الدولة كان مرشحهم سيخوض الانتخابات امام يهود بنى قينقاع وليس ضد مرشحين مسلمين مثله 
انصار احمد شفيق: أسمه كله بركه لان الله عز وجل اقسم بالشفق
 توب علينا يارب من كل هذا الدجل فمصر فيها اللى مكفيها*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 أبريل 2012)

> منذ ان فتحنا باب استغلال الدين فى الدعاية السياسية الرخيصة صار الدين مطية لكل راكب
> الاخوان: خيرت الشاطر مستجاب الدعوة ويشبه يوسف
> انصار عمر سليمان: يا ايها النمل ادخلو مساكنكم ليحطمنكم سليمان وجنوده
> سليمان: قوة الهية وارادة ربانية دفعتنى للمواجهه, وكان ينقصه ان يخرج الهدهد من جيب بدلته
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما لهذا الكتاب لا يغادر مرشح الا وأحصاه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


>



ههههههههههههههههههه
لا عادى مانا بحب الرنجه جدا :love34:
وعااااادى


----------



## +febronia+ (15 أبريل 2012)

الراجل ده فاهم الفوتوشوب غلط خااااااااالص


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
والله ماكنش ليه نفس اضحك


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا عادى مانا بحب الرنجه جدا :love34:
> وعااااادى


جديده دى ! ..هو اللى بيحب الرنجة بيتكسف والا ايه؟

طب وفحل البصل >>هنا بقى وستوب مش كدا:t17:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


ياعينى دا اتصدم​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> جديده دى ! ..هو اللى بيحب الرنجة بيتكسف والا ايه؟
> 
> طب وفحل البصل >>هنا بقى وستوب مش كدا:t17:​



هههههههههههههههههه
:shutup22:
والله مابحبه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2012)

>



هههههههههههه جاتله صدمة


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2012)

*ﻛﻴﻒ ﺁﺳﻠﻮﺑﻲ ﻓﻲ المنتدى !
  1- ﻋﺴﻞ
  -2 ﻋﺴﻞ
  -3 ﻋﺴﻞ
  -4 ﻋﺴﻞ
...  -5 ﻋﺴﻞ
  ﺃﻣﺂﻧﻬﻪ ﺇﺧﺘﺂﺭﻭ ﮨﺻﺮﺁﺣﻪ
  ومحدش ﻳﺠﺂﻣﻠﻨﻲً ^__**
​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

*تلوين بيض شم النسيم بمرجعية إسلامية*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

*مصر فرعونية بمرجعية إسلامية*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

*تلوين البيض حرام وضد الشريعة الإسلامية

لكن .... تلون الأشخاص واجب شرعى ولا يخالف شرع الله ....*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (16 أبريل 2012)

*اكل رنجه تاكل سردين.......... ....يسقط يسقط المشير*

على كدة السلفيين بيؤيدوا المشير
لانهم شايفين ان شم النسيم والرنجة حرام وكفر ههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2012)

من بره هله هله ومن تحت يعلم الله​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (16 أبريل 2012)

*واحد رخم بيكلم واحدة رخمه
.
.
.
....
... ... ... ................
.
.

الرخم : ممكن نخرج معا بعض ؟
البنـت :اكيد لا
الرخم ؛ انتى اكيد مفهمتيش انا قلت ايه
الرخمه: لا فهمت!؟
الرخم : طيب انا قلت ايه؟
الرخمه : ممكن نخرج معا بعض
الرخم : والله مشغول النهارده مش هقدر
*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2012)

اولاد ابو اسماعيل ناشرين صورة لشهادة وفاة السيدة نوال والدته ومكتوب فيها انها مصرية


ههههههههههه لا والله  

هو اللى بياخد جنسية تانى غير المصرية بتسقط عنه جنسيته المصرية

لمبى ....... احلى تحية لشهادة الوفاة هههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (16 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2012)

*في بنات علاقتها بالكومبيوتر 

زى علاقتها بالميه وهى لسه راجعه من الكوافير



​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2012)

مهندس طائرات إخترق شركة الطيران ( أى شركة مش لازم طيران الإمارات يعنى ) 

  وبيوزع طيارات ببلاش .. أنا كسبت لحد دلوقتى 3 طيارات 

  قلبت واحده توك توك .. وشغلتها ع الطريق السريع 

  والتانيه حطيتها فى الصالون علشان الضيوف ^_^

  والتالته إديتها لمهندس الإتصالات اللى إخترق ال 3 شبكات ( وقارفينا بالروابط اللى بتجيب شلل دى ) ^___^


منقووول
​


----------



## zezza (18 أبريل 2012)

*ده احنا شعب فى التوهان ..حافظ مش فاهم 






*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)




----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

تفتكروا لو تم الغاء خاصيه الرسائل الخاصة من المنتدى 
هنلاقى كام عضو موجود !!


----------



## grges monir (18 أبريل 2012)

لما يكون ابو الفتوح احد المؤسسين للجماعة الاسلامية و هو في طالب في كلية الطب , و...  لما يكون نائب لمرشد جماعة الاخوان المسلمين سابقا بعد انضمام الجماعة  الاسلامية لجماعة الاخوان , و لما يكون اصغر عضو ينضم لمكتب الإرشاد لجماعة  الاخوان , و لما يكون متربي في الجماعة من و هو عمره 22 سنة و لمدة 40 سنة  و اكتر , و لما يقولوا احلف انك مش إخوان ما يرضاش و يقول دي حاجة تشرف اي  بني ادم , و لما تيجي في الآخر تقولي أنا مش مرشح الاخوان أنا مرشح عن  الاسلام الليبرالي الوسطي ابقى ما عرفتكش أنا كده .


----------



## grges monir (18 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (18 أبريل 2012)

انت اللي فاضللي يا ابو الفتوح




​


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)




----------



## grges monir (18 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


ههههه حلوة ميرنا
مش عارف اقيمك
حظك بقى ههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ههههه حلوة ميرنا
> مش عارف اقيمك
> حظك بقى ههههه



هههههههههههه مش مشكله يبقى ليا عندك تقييم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2012)

نداء الى ولاد ابو اسماعيل .. وانتوا معتصمين كده سلوا نفسكوا ولموا البوسترات :new6:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*



نواب حزب النور ..فى القدس ..مبستمين ..فرحانين ..فى فتح مبين​
واخدين تاشيرة وختم اسرئيليى على باسبورتاتهم من السفارة الى احنا فرحنا ان العلم بتاعها اتشال ... 
نزلوا فى مطار بن جوريون ..على طائرة العال الاسرائيلية واتعاملوا مع المضيفة المتبرجة .. 
اتفتشوا فى المطار الاسرائيلى ..
اخدوا تاشيرة دخول اسرائيلية ..

ثم دخلوا القدس سالمين .. وابتسموا للكاميرا ..ودعوا للقدس بالتحرير ..

الله اكبر ولله الحمد ..

اه نسيت ولازم نأكد .... ان البرادعى عميل .. ومتصور مع شارون ..

اللهم تقبل
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*عاملين يشبهوا بعض بانبياء الله 
الشاطر يوسف 
مرسى ايوب 
ابو اسماعيل القوى الامين 
المجلس العسكرى كفار مكه 
عمر سليمان هامان 
فربنا الحمد لله بعت عليهم ريح صرصر عاتيه حيعذبهم عذاب ارم ذات العماد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2012)

*
يعرف الرجل من كلامه 
بالأمس القريب يقول الأخوان: نثق فى وطنية المشير وحبه لمصر وحرصه على مصلحة شعبها.
 اليوم: المشير من بقايا النظام السابق ولابد من إسقاطه.

بالأمس القريب: الجيش خط أحمر ومن يتظاهر ضده يريد هدم وتقسيم الدولة.
 اليوم: يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر.

بالأمس القريب: شباب الثورة تركوا الميدان وذهبوا للخمر والنساء فى شقة العجوزة.
 اليوم: تحية إلى شباب الثورة الشرفاء الذين كافحوا وناضلوا من أجل إكمال وإنجاح ثورتنا.

بالأمس القريب: ميدان التحرير للفعاليات الثورية وليس للفعاليات السياسية، فلنترك العزل السياسى ليقرره الصندوق.
 اليوم: على جثثنا ترشح الفلول للإنتخابات الرئاسية، العزل السياسى مسألة حياة أو موت.

بالأمس القريب: الإقتصاد يعانى والأمن منهار- فلنهدأ ونعطى ولاة الأمور فرصة، ومن سيتظاهر فى هذة الظروف محاسب أمام الله ورسوله.
 اليوم: أحيى الجموع الثائرة التى انتفضت لحماية ثورتنا المجيدة.*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*مليونية بكرة: 
السلفيين نازلينها عشان ابو اسماعيل
الاخوان عشان الشاطر
الثوار عشان الفلول
الليبراليين عشان الدستور
السوايسة عشان الحرايق
6 ابريل عشان العسكر
الازهريين عشان المفتى
اهالى الشهدا عشان المحاكمات

واسمها جمعة لم الشمل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2012)

*



*


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أبريل 2012)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (20 أبريل 2012)

ضحكت علينا وقلت لنا أن البيبسي اسرائيلي وسكتنا،
 قلت لنا أن كلينتون بتاع فول سوداني وفوتناها
 رزعتنا الكدبة أن أمك مش أمريكية، عديناها بمزاجنا
 لكن تلبس جاكتة كحلي علي بنطلون بني، دي بقي ما نقدرش نعديها، ده أنت فضيحة


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ضحكت علينا وقلت لنا أن البيبسي اسرائيلي وسكتنا،
> قلت لنا أن كلينتون بتاع فول سوداني وفوتناها
> رزعتنا الكدبة أن أمك مش أمريكية، عديناها بمزاجنا
> لكن تلبس جاكتة كحلي علي بنطلون بني، دي بقي ما نقدرش نعديها، ده أنت فضيحة



ههههههههههههههههه
ديه موده اساحبى


----------



## zezza (20 أبريل 2012)




----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جاااااااااامدة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أبريل 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أبريل 2012)




----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


ههههههههه
مالك جاية على الراجل كدة ميرنا
ماهو نايم فى حالة اهو ههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

*البلد  مع مبارك ، . مبارك باصاها لعمر سليمان ، . سليمان لشفيق ، . مزنوقة مع  شفيق ، . يرجعها لسليمان تاني ، . سليمان معرفش يتصرف ،. . رجعها لمبارك  تاني ، . مبارك أرضية للمجلس العسكري ، . العسكري ماشي بالبلد ، . ماشي  بالبلد ، . يقطعها الثوار ، لكن شفيق يعرقل الثوار بغباوة ، الحكم مش هنا ،  . شفيق تاني ، . يتلخم فيها ، يشوطها بره ويطلع وراها .

 أوت صايد ، يديها الحرية والعدالة للنور ، النور يمشي بيها ،...  لكن المجلس العسكري يعرقل السلفيين ، . . الحكم مطنش ، . ياخدها يحيى  الجمل ، الثوار ماسكه ، يرفعها الجمل لعصام شرف ، للعسكري ، للسلمي ، وأوبا  الجنزوري يظهر ، . جميلة بينية على صدر الجنزوري ، يعدي من الثوار ، .  ويرفعها ورا خط الاخوان ، . . عمرو موسى يظهر ، لكن اوفسايد على عمرو موسى ،  . عبد المعز بيقول مفيهاش حاجة ، . لكن يظهر حازم ، يخطفها حازم من عمرو ،  يعدي من شفيق ، الشاطر بيقول له : باصي ، لكن حازم متقدم ، يعدي من حمدين ،  ومن ايمن نور ، حازم هو والجون ، هو والجون ، أوبااااا ، المجلس يقصه ،  عرقلة غبية ، لكن الحكم بيقول فاول على حازم ، وكارت أحمر ، . . .

 خرج حازم ، والفاول يرفعه العسكري فووووووووووووووووووووووق ، يستلمها  سليمان على صدره ، عايز يشوط ، هيشوط ، هيشوط ، مش ممكن ، الجمهور كله نزل  الملعب ، وطبق في زمارة سليمان ، ورماه بره الملعب ، . . هو والعسكري ، . .  واتلغى الماتش . .

 والهتافات من كل الموجودين : ارحل يعني امشي ، يالي مبتفهمشي *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *البلد  مع مبارك ، . مبارك باصاها لعمر سليمان ، . سليمان لشفيق ، . مزنوقة مع  شفيق ، . يرجعها لسليمان تاني ، . سليمان معرفش يتصرف ،. . رجعها لمبارك  تاني ، . مبارك أرضية للمجلس العسكري ، . العسكري ماشي بالبلد ، . ماشي  بالبلد ، . يقطعها الثوار ، لكن شفيق يعرقل الثوار بغباوة ، الحكم مش هنا ،  . شفيق تاني ، . يتلخم فيها ، يشوطها بره ويطلع وراها .
> 
> أوت صايد ، يديها الحرية والعدالة للنور ، النور يمشي بيها ،...  لكن المجلس العسكري يعرقل السلفيين ، . . الحكم مطنش ، . ياخدها يحيى  الجمل ، الثوار ماسكه ، يرفعها الجمل لعصام شرف ، للعسكري ، للسلمي ، وأوبا  الجنزوري يظهر ، . جميلة بينية على صدر الجنزوري ، يعدي من الثوار ، .  ويرفعها ورا خط الاخوان ، . . عمرو موسى يظهر ، لكن اوفسايد على عمرو موسى ،  . عبد المعز بيقول مفيهاش حاجة ، . لكن يظهر حازم ، يخطفها حازم من عمرو ،  يعدي من شفيق ، الشاطر بيقول له : باصي ، لكن حازم متقدم ، يعدي من حمدين ،  ومن ايمن نور ، حازم هو والجون ، هو والجون ، أوبااااا ، المجلس يقصه ،  عرقلة غبية ، لكن الحكم بيقول فاول على حازم ، وكارت أحمر ، . . .
> 
> ...




*قرتها ع الفيس النهرده وعجبتني
وكان ردي 

والجماهير بتتفرج كالعاده !​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *قرتها ع الفيس النهرده وعجبتني
> وكان ردي
> 
> والجماهير بتتفرج كالعاده !​*


_* بس جميل الماتش دا اللى مش عايز يخلص *_
*بلد يقت محدش فاهملها حاجة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _* بس جميل الماتش دا اللى مش عايز يخلص *_
> *بلد يقت محدش فاهملها حاجة*​




*المشكله الاكبر بقي
ان في جماهير كتيره قوي
عجبها المتش ده وبتشجع بحراره 
لانهم مش عرفين النتيجه هتكون ايه !​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *المشكله الاكبر بقي
> ان في جماهير كتيره قوي
> عجبها المتش ده وبتشجع بحراره
> لانهم مش عرفين النتيجه هتكون ايه !​*


* النتيجة تكون زى ماتكون
و يجيبوا اللى يجبوه مبقتش فارقة معايا
عليه العوض
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> * النتيجة تكون زى ماتكون
> و يجيبوا اللى يجبوه مبقتش فارقة معايا
> عليه العوض
> *​




*انت شايف كده
لو دخل جون فيك
هتتفرج انت كمان​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *انت شايف كده
> لو دخل جون فيك
> هتتفرج انت كمان​*


_*يا حبيبى الجون داخل داخل

يعنى زى ما العالم شايف الحكومة شغالة تباصى لبعضها وكأنها بتلاعب الشعب المصرى واحد فى النص
دا غير ان الكوره بتعدى بين رجلينا
وشغالين نتشمس 
واالثورة وشربناها
فالمجلس العسكرى حاليا داخل منطقة الجزاء

"قول يا رب" 

*_​


----------



## +febronia+ (20 أبريل 2012)

:new6::new6:


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :new6::new6:


_*طلعت المرأة المصرية اخبث مرأة فى العالم:gy0000:*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*يا حبيبى الجون داخل داخل
> 
> يعنى زى ما العالم شايف الحكومة شغالة تباصى لبعضها وكأنها بتلاعب الشعب المصرى واحد فى النص
> دا غير ان الكوره بتعدى بين رجلينا
> ...




*يااااااااااااارب ​*


----------



## +febronia+ (20 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*طلعت المرأة المصرية اخبث مرأة فى العالم:gy0000:*_​



:w00t::w00t::w00t:
تصدق اناا مش هتردي عليك بقي


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> تصدق اناا مش هتردي عليك بقي


*وتصدقى انا اترعبت  منك بقى *


----------



## +febronia+ (20 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *وتصدقى انا اترعبت  منك بقى *



احسن :smil15:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

*الالش مستمر ^^​


*​


----------



## +febronia+ (20 أبريل 2012)

:new6:


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2012)

الرجل دة زهقني قال اسحابي قال


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> الرجل دة زهقني قال اسحابي قال





بقاله يومين قرفني ع الفيس
واموت واعرف مين اسحابي ده
ده غير الصور الغريبه بتاعته
عالم فاضيه ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2012)

*توفيق عكاشة باس ايد صفوت الشريف فدخل الشريف السجن . ..

دخل البرلمان لاول مرة في اواخر شهر 11 - 2010 فسقط البرلمان ومعاه سقط النظام بعد 70 يوم ....

شارك طلعت السادات في تأسيس مصر القومي 
فتوفي طلعت السادات بعد شهور قليلة من تأسيس الحزب....


اعلن عن دعم مرتضي منصور واستضافه في قناته دلوقتي منصور مطارد من الداخليه

... اعلن عن دعم عمر سليمان وجمع توكيلات ليه فخرج عمر سليمان من السباق بغرابه
...

ودلوقتي اعلن عن دعم شفيق في ميدان القلعة بعدها بلحظات ماتت زوجه شفيق .....
دا ايه ده

بطه ولا غراب ؟!




​*


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2012)

*



*


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2012)

*



*


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2012)

ا*لاسلاميين مزعلوش من العسكريبسبب ٧٥ واحد ماتو في احداث بورسعيد .

 *الاسلاميين مزعلوش من العسكري بسبب المحاكمات الهزلية لأقطاب مبارك .

 *الاسلاميين مزعلوش من العسكري بسبب مقتل ٢٥ واحد في احداث ماسبيرو .

 *الاسلاميين مزعلوش من العسكري بسبب مقتل ٤٥ شخص في محمد محمود .

 *الاسلاميين مزعلوش من العسكري بسبب مقتل ١٨ شخص في احداث مجلس الوزراء .

 *الاسلاميين مزعلوش من العسكري بسبب هتك عرض فتاه في الشارع

 *الاسلاميين مزعلوش من العسكري بسبب اخيار الجنزوري رئيساً للوزراء و  اصرار العسكر علي استمرارة بالزغم من محاولات البرلمان لأسقاطالحكومة .

 *الاسلاميين زعلو من العسكري بسبب استبعاد مرشحيهم للرئاسة (ابو اسماعيل و الشاطر) .


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/Ellpage1#


​


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2012)

*بينما كان حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل ينعى بن لادن و يؤيد تنظيم القاعدة ويصف العلمانية المصرية بالكفر ويسب جام غضبه على أمريكا ( الكافرة) كانت السيدة الراحلة والدته .....تستفيد من: 
(1)اموال معونة البطالة الامريكية unemployment 
(2) الضمان الاجتماعى social security
(3) الضمان الصحى health insurance ...
وذلك من اموال دافعى الضرائب الامريكان العلمانيين....
وبالمناسبة كمان الأمريكان مطلبوش منها تدفع جزية ..... وتركوا لها منتهى الحرية لتتكلم عن ديانتها و تدعو اليها بكل حرية.....
سؤال صغير: لماذا لم تهاجر الى السعودية او افغانستان الاسلامية حيث تطبيق الشريعة كما يريدها أبو إسماعيل وصحبه؟؟
نفس السؤال الى كل اولاد الاخوان المسلمين اللى معهم باسبورات امريكية
وانجليزية (ومنهم ابناء خيرت الشاطر وابناء الدكتور مرسى).....
اللى عايزين يؤسسوا دولة دينية فى مصر....ليه بيروحوا الدول العلمانية؟؟


copied
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2012)

*بيقولك أبو إسماعيل رشح نفسه لرئاسة نادى الزمالك وبرضه ما يعرفش إن أمه أهلوية ومطلعة كارنيه

copied*


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2012)

*عمرو موسى كان فى نظام مبارك لمدة ١٠ سنين قالوا عليه فلول...
 عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح قعد فى الجماعة ٣٨ سنة وكان في مكتب الارشاد وبيقولوا عليه مش أخوان ..
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

يا ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﻣﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺑﺘﺮﻭﻝ ﺍﺧﺘﺮﻕ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺮﻭﻝ
 ﻭﺑﻴﻮﺯﻉ ﺍﻧﺎﺑﻴﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺩﻩ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺯﻣﻴﻞ ﻣﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻻﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﻗﺴﻢ
 ﻛﺮﻭﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺤﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺍﺧﺘﺮﻕ ﺍﻝ 3 ﺷﺒﻜﺎﺕ !!
 ﻭ ﺍﻝ 2 ﺩﻭﻝ ﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ
 ﺍﺧﺘﺮﻕ
 ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻟﻠﻄﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﻭﺑﻴﻮﺯﻉ ﻃﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﺒﻼﺵ ﺍﻧﺎ
 ﻟﺤﺪ ﺩﻟﻮﻗﺘﻰ
 ﻛﺴﺒﺖ 3 ﻃﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻗﻠﺒﺖ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺗﻮﻙ ﺗﻮﻙ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺎﻧﻴﺔ
 ﺷﻴﻠﺘﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻜﻮﻧﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﺘﺔ ﺍﺩﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ
 ﺍﻻﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺍﺧﺘﺮﻕ ﺍﻝ 3 ﺷﺒﻜﺎﺕ​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

* هو لو ابو اسماعيل خرج من السياسة انصاره مصيرهم ايه؟ أي نبي بعده سيتبعونه؟
 .. باسم يوسف*


سيتبعون الدين الجديد  
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2012)

تطور التعليم من الروضه للدرسات العليا​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

لا يا عياد ده التعليم العالى اللى بيقوله عليه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## bob (21 أبريل 2012)

*ضحكت علينا وقلت لنا أن البيبسي اسرائيلي وسكتنا،
 قلت لنا أن كلينتون بتاع فول سوداني وفوتناها....
 رزعتنا الكدبة أن أمك مش أمريكية، عديناها بمزاجنا....
 حططلنا بوستراتك فى كل حتة و قولنا معلش فرحان بجمالة .....
 لكن تلبس جاكتة كحلي علي بنطلون بني، دي بقي ما نقدرش نعديها أبدا !!!!!!!*


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2012)

أحنا شعب جاهز بردّ لكل كلمة .
 .
 .
 .
 • عمي: .. عمك دبب
 ... • خالي: .. جتك خلل
 - أمي؛ .. مو لما يلهفك
 - بابا؛ جتك باوو
 - عايز أمشي؛ .. مشش ف ركبك
 • عامل إيه؛ .. أحسن منك
 ... ... • عايز انام؛ .. نامت عليك حيطه
 • عايز أطلع؛ .. طلعت روحك
 • هقوم؛ .. قامت قيامتك
 • نعم؛ .. نعامة ترفسك
 - بحبك ؛ .. حبك بورص

 - هات بوسة ؛ .. باستك عقربه :smile01


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2012)

* المُراجعة :
 ذاتْ ألمْ نَفسي أشّد مِنْ المُذاگرة.. !
 حَيثُ أنهَا تُصارحگ بٍصوتْ مُنخًفضَ ،
 إنكَ مَاذاگرتش أصلاً.. *







​


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (22 أبريل 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


>



* اكيد بيتابع الارصاد الجويه :new6:
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اكيد بيتابع الارصاد الجويه :new6:
> *​


*دا اكيد يا ريس ايوه كدا اهم حاجة تكون نيتك سليمة  *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه
ابو سماعين كان فى الحزب الواطني


*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2012)

*والبحر بيضحك ليييييييييييييييييييييييه 
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
 اتاااااااااااااريه في حد بيزغزغه ^_^*
​


----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2012)




----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2012)

*
*

* المشير راح مدرسه ابتدائى يتفقد سير العملية التعليميه

 و قال للطلبة لو حد عاوز يسأل في أي حاجة يتفضل ... ولد رفع ايده

 المشير: اسمك ايه ؟
 ... ...
 الولد: رامى

 المشير : ايه سؤالك يا رامى ؟

 رامى : انا عندى اربع اسأله

 1 - ليه انت بقالك سنة مع انك قلت ست شهور فترة إنتقاليه ؟

 2 - مين اللي هرب الامريكان

 3 - ليه لسه فيه محاكمات عسكريه ؟

 4 - ليه مصر حالتها الاقتصاديه زفت و انت مبتعملش حاجه ؟

 ساعتها بالظبط رن جرس الفسحه وبعد الفسحه رجع المشير وقال احنا كنا فين بقى؟

 مين عنده سؤال ؟

 ولد صغير تانى رفع ايده فالمشير سأله اسمك ايه ؟

 قاله تامر

 فقاله سؤالك ايه يا تامر ؟

 تامر : انا عندى 6 اساله

 1 - ليه انت بقالك سنة مع انك قلت ست شهور فترة إنتقاليه ؟

 2 - مين اللي هرب الامريكان

 3 - ليه لسه فيه محاكمات عسكريه ؟

 4 - ليه مصر حالتها الاقتصاديه زفت و انت مبتعملش حاجه ؟

 5 - ليه جرس الفسحه رن ربع ساعه بدرى ؟

 6- فين رامي ؟؟ 


*


----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2012)

كلنا مينا دانيال  على حائط السفارة السعودية بالقاهرة 
بينما الاخوان والسلفيين  فى الجحور 
اصل مفهاش كرسي


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2012)

> كلنا مينا دانيال  على حائط السفارة السعودية بالقاهرة
> بينما الاخوان والسلفيين  فى الجحور
> اصل مفهاش كرسي



صح كده ...... فعلا المساوة هيا الحل مع الناس دى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ابو سماعين كان فى الحزب الواطني
> 
> 
> *​


* بس يا استاذنا واضح جدا التركيب في الصوره دي 
*​


----------



## grges monir (24 أبريل 2012)

*من أبسط مبادئ الديمقراطيه والرقى:
 :
 :
 :
 :
... :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 إنك تؤيد مرشحك بأدب و تحترمه
 من غير ما تغلط في ولاد ستين الكلب الخونة الرجعيين
 والمتخلفين عقلياً المرشحين التانيين*

*هههههههههههه
*


----------



## grges monir (24 أبريل 2012)

انا اخوان .... انا مقطف بودان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


>



صدقني انت كدا ظلمت القرود 
لانها تملك ذكاء لا يملكونه هم leasantr


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

*وده رأى زوجتى أيضا .......
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وده رأى زوجتى أيضا .......
> *​


طول عمرى احب روسيا وبحس ان ليا عرق روسي 
الله يخربيتك يا ام ايمن  شوهتى منظر امبابه قدام العالم


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

* سيصدر  مجلسنا الموقر قانون يعاقب التوأم بعد خروجهم للحياة بالجلد لوجودهم فى  بطن واحده لمدة 9 اشهر وتلك مده كبيره والكارثه أذا كان داخل تلك البطن  انثى وذكر فتصبح تلك الخلوة حرام ولا تجوز شرعاً وتهز عرش السموات والارض  والله الموفق والمستعان*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> * سيصدر  مجلسنا الموقر قانون يعاقب التوأم بعد خروجهم للحياة بالجلد لوجودهم فى  بطن واحده لمدة 9 اشهر وتلك مده كبيره والكارثه أذا كان داخل تلك البطن  انثى وذكر فتصبح تلك الخلوة حرام ولا تجوز شرعاً وتهز عرش السموات والارض  والله الموفق والمستعان*




اصلا الفتوي هتكون الام التي تحمل جنين في بطن واحده
سوف تقتل ولذلك لانها تساهم في نشر الفسق والفاسد
وتتعدي علي ما يحرمه الشرع


ههههههههههههههههه 
معرفتش ابعتلك تقييم ناو ليك واحد بقي
لما تفرج


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اصلا الفتوي هتكون الام التي تحمل جنين في بطن واحده
> سوف تقتل ولذلك لانها تساهم في نشر الفسق والفاسد
> وتتعدي علي ما يحرمه الشرع
> 
> ...


يبقالى


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

مجلس الشعب يناقش قانون لمضاجعة الزوجة بعد وفاتها ب ٩ ساعات


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مجلس الشعب يناقش قانون لمضاجعة الزوجة بعد وفاتها ب ٩ ساعات




يا بلاش الشرع عامل اوكازيون علي الاموات :fun_lol:
ست ساعات اوفر للاستمتاع 
اشي خيال يا ناس :t17:


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا بلاش الشرع عامل اوكازيون علي الاموات :fun_lol:
> ست ساعات اوفر للاستمتاع
> اشي خيال يا ناس :t17:


ربنا يخليلنا مجلس الشعب
الواحد مش عارف من غيره ممكن يعمل ايه


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ربنا يخليلنا مجلس الشعب
> الواحد مش عارف من غيره ممكن يعمل ايه




صوح 
اهتف معايا بقي
يعيش مجلس الفتاوي الجنونيه 
يا يعيش ... يا يعيش ... يا يعيش

وزغرطي يا ام محمد والنبي
30:30:30:


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

وفي ذكري تحرير سيناء لن ننسى الأستاذ نبيل الحلفاوي

 ودوره في الطريق إلى إيلات، الذي حبس أنفاس أجيال كاملة

 وخاطر بحياته من أجل توسيع فتحة العسلية   @


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

*
احنا شعب متدين...بس واخدين المركز الخامس علي العالم في البحث عن كلمة سكس في جوجل..

احنا شعب متدين بس من أعلي دول العالم في التحرش الجنسي...

احنا شعب متدين بس كل سنة أو اتنين بنعمل 53 حادثة طائفية(بحسب مركز الجزيرة للدراسات)

احنا شعب متدين بس بنكفر أي حد يخالفه في الرأي أو يخونه..

احنا شعب متدين بس بنشتم بعضنا بأقذع الألفاظ لما نختلف مع بعض..

احنا شعب متدين بس بنسب الدين مع أول خناقة بين مسلم ومسيحي..

احنا شعب متدين بس بيشوف الست أداة للمتعة والانجاب والجنس..

احنا شعب متدين شايف العالم الغربي المتحضر شوية كفرة بس ممكن نموت في مركب عشان نعيش هناك..

احنا شعب متدين ينتفض عشان ست غيرت دينها بس لو ست مسكوا صدرها أو ضربوها علي مؤخرتها في الشارع بنعمل روحنا مش شايفين..

احنا شعب متدين بيكره أوي منظر امرأة غير محجبة بس ممكن يشوف عائلة كاملة نايمة في البرد ولبسهم متقطع عادي جدا...

احنا شعب متدين بيحاكم عادل امام بتهمة ازدراء الأديان وبيدي أمثال البلكيمي مقاعد البرلمان..

تصدقوا فعلا احنا طلعنا شعب متدين والعالم الغربي كفرة ولاد كلب!!

منقول*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> احنا شعب متدين...بس واخدين المركز الخامس علي العالم في البحث عن كلمة سكس في جوجل..
> 
> احنا شعب متدين بس من أعلي دول العالم في التحرش الجنسي...
> ...




السؤال هنا بقي
ده انهي دين بالظبط اللي احنا متدينين بيه ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

*يقع هذا المبنى في أوساكا ويحمل اسم برج البوابة ، ويتكون من 16 طابقاً. وقصته غريبة بعض الشيء ، حيث ظهرت الفكرة عندما نشب خِلاف بين مالكي هذا المبنى وشركة هانشين للطرق السريعة في اليابان، وسبب الخِلاف هو وجود هذا المبنى في مسار طريق سريع مخطط له منذ فترة كبيرة، ورَفضْ أصحاب المبنى ( الذي كان قطعة أرض حينها ) التخلي عنه، وبعد 5 سنوات من المفاوضات وصلوا لهذا الحل المدهش !

قام المهندسون اليابانيون بتحويل ثلاثة طوابق من المبنى إلى فجوة عملاقة يمر منها جسر مثبت بأعمدة داعمة من جانبي المبنى دون أن تمسه، ليمر من خلالها هذا الطريق السريع الذي يُعد جزءاً من شبكة طرق يبلغ طولها 239.3 كم حول أوساكا وكوب كيتو !!

وحين نتحدث عن طريق سريع يمر من خِلال مبنى، فالمشكلة الحقيقية حينها لم تكن في تصميم الجسر، بل في تصميم المبنى ليتحمل الاهتزازات والضوضاء الناتجة عن حركة السيارات دون أن يأثر ذلك على أساساته !

والطريف أن المصعد لا يتوقف في الطابق الخامس والسادس والسابع !

الغريب ان الفكرة ترجع لاوائل التمانينات


​*


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2012)

*عاجل: الحكم على الفنان الراحل محمود مرسي بالسجن لمدة خمس سنوات بتهمة تعذيب المسلمين الأوائل في فيلم فجر الاسلام.*


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*لما ده الانجليزي بتاع المسؤلين عن الاداره التعليميه تخيلوا بقي الانجليزي بتاع الطلاب هيكون عامل ازاي ؟!!
 انا بقول كده يبقي نلغي اللغه الانجليزيه زي ماقال النائب السلفي!
 ... نلغيه احسن مانتفضح !!*



​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 أبريل 2012)

ولد بيسأل أبوه : هي الحمير بتتجوز؟ قاله :يا بني مبيتجوزش أصلاً غير الحمير ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ولد بيسأل أبوه : هي الحمير بتتجوز؟ قاله :يا بني مبيتجوزش أصلاً غير الحمير ​



*وحضرتك ستتحول امتى ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*فاصل كوميدي ... فُك عن نفسك :
 ~
 الكتاتني: العزل لم يتطرق للوزراء لأنهم ليسوا سياسيين ..!!
 ........................
 نسى يقول السبب الحقيقى ...قانون العزل مينفعش يطبق على وزراء مبارك ..لان الى بيحكم مصر حاليا هو وزير دفاع مبارك!!*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

عاجل انصار حازم ابو اسماعيل يهتفون فى اعتصامهم بميدان التحرير ضد الفريق احمد شفيق والرئاسة العليا يطالبون بقبول تظلم ابو اسماعيل اسوة بتظلم شفيق

حد بقى فيكم يرد علي السؤال اللى فى الصورة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وحضرتك ستتحول امتى ؟؟؟؟؟*


 
انا متحول جديد من سنة ونص


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*
ميهمنيش اراء عادل امام السياسية ..وهاجمتها ..واتريقت عليها ..وعارف انه كان مؤيد لمبارك وجمال 

بس مين قال ان احنا بندافع عن عادل امام السياسى ..احنا بندافع عن عادل امام الفنان 

مين مضحكش على مدرسة المشاغبين ..مين فينا مش بيستخدم افيهات عادل فى كلامه وفى رد فعله 

مين فينا محطش بوست على صفحته كان فيه كلام عادل امام الوسيلة الى بنسخر بيها من السياسة والحياة ومن نفسنا حتى 

لما بشوف افلام عادل امام بالذات فى التسعينات والتمانينات.. بشوف شخص ثورى مهتم ببلده ..وبتكلم هنا عن الفنان و لافلام ..الى فيها مخرج ومؤلف ومؤدى

بفتكر اللعب مع الكبار ..اول فيلم فى مصر ظهر فيه ظابط امن الدولة ..وظهر فيه حجم الفساد ..ألى بيحرك كل شىء فى البلد 

مين متاثرش بمشهد فيلم الارهابى .. الى بيحصن فيه الارهابى المواطن المصرى المسيحى فرحة بجون لمنتخب مصر ..

مين نسى فيلم المنسى ..المواطن البسيط الى كل حلمه انه يتجوز ..وفجاءة بيلاقى نفسه فى وش امبراطوية الفساد ..عشان بيدافع عن واحدة 

مين نسى فيلم الارهاب والكباب والمشهد العبقرى ..الى بيسال فيه الناس عايزين ايه من الحكومة ..وهما بيبصوا فى الصقف وكانت اقصى طلباتهم دوا وعشوة ونقل طفل من مدرسة لمدرسة ..وهو بيقولهم هى دى بس طلباتكم 

مين ينسى مشهد الشيخ فى نفس الفيلم وهو قاعد قدامه وزير الداخلية وبيقول .."ربنا لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا"

مين يقدر ينسى فيلم النوم فى العسل .. ووهو بيقود مظاهرة فى اخر الفيلم وبيقول بس ااااااااااااااه 

مين ينسى مشهد النهاية فى فيلم طيور الظلام ..وعادل امام بيجرى عشان يلحق الكورة قبل صاحبه .. ومين مفهمش ان ده صراع على البلد بين الاخوان وبين الحزب الوطنى 


فيه اغنية فى مسرحية الزعيم ..بيتقول.. الشعب الى مصيره فى ايده هو الحاكم ..

احيرا 

هل تعلم ان ام كلثوم وعبد الوهاب غنوا للملك فاروق وغنوا لعبد الناصر 

قيمة الفنان من قيمة اعماله .. لما بنسمع انت عمرى ..مش بنفكر ام كلثوم ناصرية والا ملكية .. بنفكر بس بكلمات والحان عبقرية ..بتعبر عن الى جونا 

الى بيحصل مع امام ..هيطول بعد كده اى حد ينتقد الاخوان والسلفيين بحجة الاساءة للدين ..أكنهم هما الدين

ومش هنسكت*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*
ام كلثوم تغنى للملك فاروق في عيد ميلاده فى ١١ فبراير ١٩٣٧

اجمعي يامصر ازهار الاماني .....يوم ميلاد المليك
واهتفي من بعد تقديم التهاني شعب مصر يفتديك
طلع السعد عليها يوم ناداها البشير
قائلا فاروق هل ونمي البشر الينا يوم وافانا السرور بهلال قد تجلي
لاح في افق المعالي زاهيا باهي المحيا
بدلت منه الليالي كوكب الملك السنيه

طلعه تبعث في النفس الامل، فانعمي يامصر في ظل حماه واسلمي
همه تدو الي روح العمل، فالزمي يامصر اثار خطاه واغنمي
ياصاحب الملك السعيد .... يا فاتح العصر الجديد 
عش لمصر في امان الزمن يسعد الوادي وتختال الحياه
وابقي مرفوعا لواء الوطن يبلغ الشعب من الدنيا مناه
لك عرش في القلوب .... ثابت الركن متين
ولك الوادي الخصيب ..... صادق العهد امين
فاغتنم صفو الزمان المقبل وابتسم يرسم خطي المستقبل
دام للكون علاك ....ورعي الله خطاك

[YOUTUBE]tQydurq7AQE[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*وعبد الوهاب يغني للملك فاروق من كلمات صالح جودت في عيد ميلاد الملك.

[YOUTUBE]
wHmdM_6Cyak
[/YOUTUBE]

ياللي امال الشباب ترويها ايدك
الليله عيد الشباب ، الليله عيدك
دعيت عيد شبابك قمت لبيته
ميلادك ساحر جمالك قمت حبيتك
من كتر غيرتي عليك في القلب خبيتك
و قلتلك يا فاروق القلب ده بيتك
شبابك لمحه من الجنة تهني الروح وتسعدها
وتاجك مصر تتهني عليه الدنيا تحسدها
و عيدك غنوه تتغني و طول الليل ارددها
واقول للفجر يستني لفرح مصر يوم عيدها
لفرح مصر يوم عيدها​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2012)

*تباً للفيس

 بنت بيكون عمرها 14 سنة و كاتبة بوست

 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |

 كم اشتهي ان اعود طفله صغيره .. ='(

 تباً لأمك يا شيخة !!! ×]*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2012)

*عَزيزي الامتحـان

 . 

 : 
 :

 لو جدع تعالآلي رآجل لرآجل  ^_* 

 : 
 :
 :
 :

 مش تجيلي ومعاك اتنين ﻣراقبين !!  xD*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2012)

*مبرروووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جماعه

 الامتحانات اتاجلت كلها

 اللي عايز يتأكد
 ...
 يدخل علي موقع
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
*

*.
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .*

* روح ذاكر يا فاشل*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2012)

*كان في دكتورين فى كلية الهندسة قاعدين بيشربو قهوة

 |
 |
 |
 ... ... ... ... ... |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |

 الأول بيقول للثاني :

 • امبارح وأنا بصحح أوراق الامتحان حصلى موقف غريب جدا !

 • خير انشالله ..

 • تصور صححت ورقة امتحان طالب أخذ 74 من 100

 • أوووف طالب عندك بيوخذ 74 والله غريبة فعلاً

 • بس أنا ماسكتش على الموضوع طبعاً

 • عملت ايه ؟!

 • رجعت صححت الورقة مرة ثانية و شددت التصحيح جدا
 نزلت العلامة لـ 64 درجة

 • أووووف .. بعد التشديد وأخذ 64 والله مصيبة

 • بس هييييه على مين .. رجعت وصححت مرة ثالثة وشددت اووووى
 اوووووى .. عصرت العلامات كثير طلعت علامتو 52 .. تصوّر !

 • طالب عندك بياخذ بالامتحان 52 .. مستحيل !

 • أنا كمان ما اقتنعتش .. قلت أفتح أشوف اسم الطالب
 العبقرى ده

 • طلع مين ؟

 • تصوّر .. طلعت نموذج الاجابة !*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2012)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*



*​


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

تعريف الزهق و الملل :
 .
 ..
 ....
 ..
 .
 هو شعور تشعر به عندما تجد شعورك
 لا يشعر بشئ فتجد العديد من المشاعر
 الا شعوريه تحتل مشاعرك المستشعره 
 فلا تستطيع ان تشعر بها فتصاب بالملل !!​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2012)

*واحد الدنيا ملخبطه معاه قوى

 راح فتـــح محل كتب على يافظة المحل " هريدى وشركاه "

 بتوع الضرائب سألوه مين شركائك ؟

 قال مفيش شركاء .. فسجنوه

 طلع من السجن غير اليافطة وسماها " هريدى و إخوانه "

 بتوع أمن الدولة قالوله فين الإخوان ؟؟

 قال مليش إخوان .. اعتـقـلوه

 طلع من المعتـقــل زهقان من حياته غير اليافطة

 و﻿ كتب عليها " هريدى لا شريك له "

 السلفيين قتلوه*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2012)

*بيقوله : ياراجل ما تفوق بقى مراتك ماشية مع كهربائى "المنتييقة "*
*قاله : عليا الحرام دة لا كهربائى ولا يفهم حاجة فى الكهربا ...!!!!!*


----------



## oesi no (28 أبريل 2012)

واحدة متجوزة بصت فـِ المرايا و قالت لـِ جوزها: يالهوي !!

 شكلي اتغير اوي فين ايا...م الخطوبة وبداية الجواز

 ده انا كنت زي القمر

 لا بجد بقيت وحشة اوي .. ايه القرف ده !

 ماتقول يا اخي اي حاجة فـِ حقي ترفع من روحي المعنوية كده

 راح باصصللها و قالها:

 بسم الله ماشاء الله يا حبيبتي .. نظرك بقى 6 على 6


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*اللى اخد رشوة فاسد 
واللى اداها فاسد
اللى اتعين بالواسطة فاسد
اللى غش فى امتحان فاسد
اللى زوغ من المترو فاسد
اللى عاكس واحدة معدية فاسد
..واللى ..والللى ... 
طلعولى واحد مش فاسد فى مصر ...
وليك جايزة 
هل الثورة حققت اهدافها ...!!! 

سهل جدا اننا ننحي رئيس فاسد 
لكن صعب اننا ننحي شعب فاسد

منقول
*


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2012)

*الدنية صحيح ... زي الخيارة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2012)

سيذكر  التاريخ ان السعوديه لم تسحب سفيرها من الدانمارك حين سبوا محمد ،،  بل سحبته من مصر حينما اهينت الذات الملكيه ....

السعوديه  كمان بقالهاا نفس زي بقيت الدول و بتتكلم و طلع ليهاا حس ..و بيهددو ان  هماا يصفواا لكل المصرين اللي عايشين فيهااا ...لو هماا رجاله يعملواا كداا  و هنشوف مين اللي هيفضل في بلدهم بيعرف يقرأ و يكتب :59:







​
​
​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2012)

*صعيدي اشترى بي إم دبليو بمواصفات خاصة ، فيها الكمبيوتر يصلح كل شيء من غير ما يروح التوكيل!


حب الصعيدي يجربها فكسر الباب اللي ع اليمين، فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت ، فرجع الباب ، وكسر الباب اللي ع الشمال، فرد الكمبيوتر يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت!!!

عجبته الحكاية قام جربها وطار من فوق الكوبري!!

فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2012)

*كواكب يحاول العرب الوصول اليها !!!!!!!!!




​*


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

اذا كان كده ماشى   ​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (29 أبريل 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2012)

*
خسيس قال للأصيل تعالى أشتغل عندنا خدام

تاكل و تشرب و تبقى من جملة الخدام

------------------

ضحك الأصيل وقال عجبى عليك يا زمان

حوجتنى للخاين و إللى ما لوهـش أمان

------------------

أنا اطلع فوق جبل عالى ياكـلونى حدا و غربان

و لا يقــولوش الأصيل أشتغل عند الخسيس خدام



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> خسيس قال للأصيل تعالى أشتغل عندنا خدام
> 
> تاكل و تشرب و تبقى من جملة الخدام
> ...




* دي احد روائع المطرب الشعبي 
رمضان البرنس 

الله يرحمه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أبريل 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

قالك مش هتركع ؟....مصر دي مبتعملش حاجه غير انها بتركع ..

ربنا يتقبل بس   




​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

يا نهار احراج 





​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

*انتخبوا ابو الفتوح مرشحكم للرئاسه*

*
 اسلامي متشدد صيفا .. ليبرالي معتدل شتاءا .. ثورجي نهارا- مائل للجماعه ليلا*


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

*اب بينصح ابنه
 .
 .
 .
 ... ..
 ... ... ...
 ﻳﺎﺑﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﺎﺕ ﺩﻱ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺍﻛﻪ

 ﻭﺣﺪﻩ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻧﺠﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺎﻧﻴﻪ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺯ ﻭﻓﻴﻪ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻴﺦ ﻭﻓﻴﻪ ﺳﺘﺎﺕ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻳﺰ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﺍﻭﻟﻪ

 ﻓﻼﺯﻡ ﺗﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﻛﻬﻪ ﺍﻝ ﺑﺘﺤﺒﻬﺎ

 ﻗﺎﻟﻪ ﻃﺐ ﻳﺎﺑﺎﺑﺎ ﺍﻧﺖ ﺍﺧﺘﺎﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﻛﻬﻪ ﺍﻝ ﺑﺘﺤﺒﻬﺎ

 ﻗﺎﻟﻪ ﻳﺎﺑﻨﻲ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻳﺎﻣﻲ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﺶ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺣﺮﻧﻜﺶ ﻭﺩﻭﻡ*


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

*هو احنا يا قناة التت والرقص .. يا في الدين متعصبيين !!!
 هو احنا يا نقاب و برقع .. يا مش لابسين !!!
 هو احنا يا عشوائيات و زبالة .. يا فلل و قصور ببسين !!
 هو احنا يا ثورة و تحرير .. يا نقول للفساد اسفين !!!
 هو احنا يا دقن و جلابية .. يا محشش بيسب الدين !!!
 ... ... ... هو احنا يا نألش و ننكت .. يا ننكد عل البنى ادميين !!!
 هو احنا يا اما انترناشونال .. يا مدارس بتعوم فى الطين !!!

 هو العيب مش في مصر .. يمكن في المصريين*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *اب بينصح ابنه*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جمده بجد 

شكلك مخنوق من الحرنكش ودوم ... اللى قبلك مكنش فى غير نبق


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 أبريل 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 أبريل 2012)

دي احد روائع المطرب الشعبي 
رمضان البرنس  هىمن غناء شفيق جلال


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (30 أبريل 2012)

استعدادات ما قبل الامتحان ^_^


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (1 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (1 مايو 2012)

لماذا مرسى ؟؟؟؟؟
 عشان هيكون أول رئيس تسأله رشحت نفسك ليه هيقول لك "هم اللى قالولي".

 لماذا مرسى ؟؟؟؟؟
 عشان هيبقى أول رئيس لو غِلِط نقدر نستدعي ولي أمره .

 لماذا مرسى ؟؟؟؟؟
 عشان عجلة الانتاج نامت و عايزين نحطلها إستبن .

 لماذا مرسى ؟؟؟؟؟
 عشان هيكون أول رئيس يترشح ببرنامج واحد صاحبه .

 مرسى مش مجرد مرشح رئاسى ,,,,

 , مرسى إستبن لكل الكراسى

 عرفتوا ليه أنا بأيد مشروع النهضة!!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

*المسئول الامريكى :- 
 احنا فى اميركا بندى المواطن 10 الاف دولار فى الشهر كحد ادنى 
 وبناخد منه 500 دولار ضرائب وفواتير كهرباء وميه وخلافه 
 ومابنسألوش بيودى الباقى فين 
 رد عليه المسئول العربى 
 احنا بقى احسن منكم 
 احنا بندى للمواطن 200 دولار فى الشهر 
 وبناخد منه 500 دولار ضرائب وفواتير 
 ومابنسألوش بيجيب الباقى منين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

*واحد رخم بيسأل بنت بيقولها : الاخت عانس صح؟
 ممكن تقوليلى ليه معظم البنات بقوا عوانس زيك ؟ ^_^
 ،
 ،
 ،
 ،
 ،
 ،
 ،
 ،
 ... قالتله عشان كل الناس بيدعولنا نتجوز ولاد الحلال ،،

 وولاد الحلال خلصوا ^_^
 مش فاضل غير ولاد الرخمه اللى زيك*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

السعودية عاملة شغل جامد  ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2012)

حتى الاطفال مش طايقين العسكر ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

*متقولش دية في مصر والنبي *​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

*معبرة بصراحة *


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (1 مايو 2012)

* هو انا مـــــــش قولتـــــــــــلك ايــــــــاك تبــــص لغيــــرى
 هو انت لازم تتضـــــــــــــــرب
 الاحتـــــــــــــــرام مينفعــــــــش ابــــــــــدا
 ^_^   *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]b46emWfyEDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

دى غلاسة غلاسة

منها نستفيد ههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

اه دى المادة الخام للغلاسه 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2012)

الكتاتنى” اتخذ قرار تعليق الجلسات لمنح الفرصة لأعضاء “الحرية والعدالة” للعودة لد...وائرهم ومساندة “مرسى” بعد تصاعد أزمة عزلة “الإخوان”.. وليس لإقالة الحكومة .
 ((يعتى المسألة مصلحة اخوانية مش مصلحة وطنية))


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*الدكتور ابو الفتوح لليبراليين :
 انا اختلف مع سياسات الجماعة ولست مرشح الأسلامي.

الدكتور  ابو الفتوح  للأخوان :
 أنتم لحمي ودمي ويشرف كل مصري ان يكون اخوانيا.

الدكتور  ابو الفتوح للسلفيين :
المسلم بطبيعته سلفي ويجب ان يتوحد الأسلاميين خلف مرشح واحد منعا للتفتت والشريعه الاسلاميه لابد وان تُطبق كامله. 

الدكتور  ابو الفتوح للصوفيه:
انا باستمرار بزور السيده زينب ويجب ان نعيد لكم مكانتكم.

الدكتور  ابو الفتوح للمسيحيين: 
نحن نعبد ألاها مشتركا ولا مجال لتطبيق حد الرده.

الدكتور  ابو الفتوح للفلسطينيين: 
نحن لا نعترف بأسرائيل ويجب ان يعاد النظر في كامب ديفيد و يجب فتح معبر غزه وسنسعي لتحرير أرضكم.

الدكتور  ابو الفتوح للأسرائيليين:
يجب علي الفلسطينين الأعتراف باسرائيل واحترم الأتفاقيات التي سبق عقدها معكم.

الدكتور  ابو الفتوح للثوار: 
لن يفلت أحد من المحاكمه وسوف أعين وزير دفاع مدني.

الدكتور  ابو الفتوح للفلاحين: 
انا امي فلاحه بسيطه.

==============

الدكتور  ابو الفتوح استك منه فيه تشده يتشد تمطه يتمط !! وعجبي!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*بى بى سى: رئيسا مجلسى الشعب والشورى فى مصر يزوران السعودية غدا

 ______________________________​_
 طب زوروا العباسية اولى يا اولاد التييييييت 

الا بالمناسبة .. هما خدوا تاشيرة منين والسفارة مقفولة ..والا هما بيعتبروا موطنين سعوديين *


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


>




* اخر واحد علي اليمين بيضحك ليه 
هما بيوزعوا نكت ولا ايه ؟
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اخر واحد علي اليمين بيضحك ليه
> هما بيوزعوا نكت ولا ايه ؟
> *​



لا تلاقي مش فاهم حاجة من الي في ايدة قال يعمل منظر :new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> لا تلاقي مش فاهم حاجة من الي في ايدة قال يعمل منظر :new6:


*الظاهر هعمل زيه السنادي :smile01
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الظاهر هعمل زيه السنادي :smile01
> *​


هههههههه
عااادي بتحصل في احسن العائلات ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*قال لهم "سنحيا كراماً" فبايعوه...فباعهم و ماتو كراماً *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*
أبو اسماعيل ... مالهوش ذنب
 أبو اسماعيل... عنده كرامب
 احنا في وسط النار هنلازم
 ده إنت يا شيخ مرهف وكيووت
 ألف سلامه عليك يابو حازم
إرتاح انت واحنا نموت

 موقفك الأخراني بطولي
 قلتلنا انا فاتح محمولي
 كده عداك العيب يا كبيرنا
 سيبك م اللي يقول ده وصولي

 والشهدا ربنا داري بيهم
 حابب تيجي تصلي عليهم
 هنشيل لك واحد علي جنب
 ابو اسماعيل .. مالهوش ذنب
 ابو اسماعيل .. عنده كرامب

 أشعار .. أيمن بهجت قمر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*كله بما لا يخالف شرع الله*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*ثوار العباسية ...... من قندهار *​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مايو 2012)

* ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻣﻘﺘﻨﻊ بمقولة
 " ﻻ ﺗﺆﺟﻞ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ "
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ..
 ..
 ..
 .
 .
 ﺍﻻ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻣﻘﺘﻨﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺗﺄﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻭ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺧﻴﺮﺓ !
 كم انت عظيم يا مصري 
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> *كله بما لا يخالف شرع الله*​


 
ينهار الوان مين ده ... انا قصدى على الراجل طبعا
انا من اللحظة دى ناوى انتخب ابو سماعين ... سنحيا كرامة على اصله


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

*........المتحدث باسم حملة لازم حازم بيسال: اشمعنى النصارى لما اعتصموا امام ماسبيرو الجيش لم يعتدى عليهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

سلام البدنجان للسلفيين المحمديين*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *........المتحدث باسم حملة لازم حازم بيسال: اشمعنى النصارى لما اعتصموا امام ماسبيرو الجيش لم يعتدى عليهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> سلام البدنجان للسلفيين المحمديين*



*انا اتمنى من كل قلبى ان الجيش يتعامل مع السلفين كما تعامل مع المسيحيين امام ماسبيروا
استجب لنا يارب هذه الطلبه​*


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (3 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (3 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

*بكرة عيد ميلاد المخلوع والشاطر.. لو هاتقول كلمة لكل واحد منهم هاتقول ايه؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2012)

*الصوره اللي انتحر بسببها سوبر مان 




*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لازم ينتحر طبعا* 
*سوبرمان بشبشب زنوبة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2012)

*علي راي المثل:
  يا قاعد علي النت و عندك امتحان
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  الخيبة التقيله في الورقة هتباااان!! :*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2012)

*لماذا سميت الأنثى بالأسماء الآتية :-

  فتاة : لأنها بتفتي في اللي تعرفه واللي ما ...تعرفوش

  مدام : لأنها مداومة على النكد
  ...
  سيدة : لأنها دائما سدة نفس الراجل عن الحياة

  أمراءه : لأنها ممررة عيشة الراجل

  حريم : لأنها محرمة الراحة على الراجل

  زوجة : لأنها تزج انفها في أدق تفاصيل الراجل

  نسوه : عشان بينسوا الراجل اسمه

  الجماعة : لأنها تجمع كل هذه الصفات

  الولية : لأنها تولول عند وفاة الرجل عشان مش هتلاقي حد تنكد عليه

  ربنا يخليهم لينا ^^*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ربنا يخليهم لينا ^^*​


*آآآآآآآآمييييي**ن*​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


>


*:new6:
ذاكر يا بنى ادم مذاكرت الوحوش يجى الامتحان من الورق اللى مذكرتهوش وعجبى*​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 مايو 2012)

* اذا كنت عقبري اكشتف الخطأ فين.؟

 ١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩
 ١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩
 ١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩

 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 عامل فيها يعني انك مركز =))
 الخطأ هو !!!!!
 كلمة: عقبري - عبقري
 كلمة:اكشتف - اكتشف
 أنا ماقلتش الخطأ بالارقام

 لازم نرجعك أول أتبدائي !!حتى أول أبتدائي خطأ

 حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
 خلاص مافيش حل غير الروضه

 حتى الروضه قريتها خطأ

 ليه ترجع تتأكد انها مكتوبه صح
 (ألوووو) مشتسفى المجانين
 تعال خد الناس دى

 ههههههههه
 حتى المستشفى خطأ
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*قال أستاذ لتلميذ: قف وأعرب "عشق المصرى أرض مصر"

فقال التلميذ:

عشق: فعل صادق مبني على أمل يحدوه إيمان واثق بالعودة الحتمية، 

المصرى: فاعل عاجز عن أن يخطو أي خطوة في طريق تحقيق الأمل، وصمته هو أعنف رد فعل يمكنه أن يبديه

أرض: مفعول به مغصوب وعلامة غصبه أنهار الدم وأشلاء الضحايا وأرتال القتلى،

مصر: مضاف إلى أرض مجرورة بما ذكرت من إعراب أرض سابقا.

معذرة حقاً يا أستاذي .. فسؤالك حرك أشجاني ... ألهب وجداني، معذرة يا أستاذي ...فسؤالك نارٌ تبعث أحزاني، وتهد كياني ... وتحطم صمتي، مع رغبتي في حفظ لساني...

عفواً أستاذي.. فقد نطق فـــؤادي قبل لساني 

منقول بحسرة*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (4 مايو 2012)

شعار حازم ابو اسماعيل الجديد
سنحيا حراما
دوله مغتصبه و شعب مجنون​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> * اذا كنت عقبري اكشتف الخطأ فين.؟
> 
> ١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩
> ١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩
> ...


*العبى غيرها معروفة قوى على الفيس بوك*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشكرك يارب انى خلصت دراسة
الواحد كان عامل زى الهيكل العظمى بسبب المذاكرة 
ويصحى بدرى ويسهر بالليل على المذاكرة
لم الواحد اتشل وفى الاخر يعيد السنة
ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> * اذا كنت عقبري اكشتف الخطأ فين.؟*
> 
> *١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩*
> *١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩*
> ...


*لا يا فيبى ...احنا اتعودنا ان الحروف ال28 العربى عندك*
*منهم تمانية واقعين*
*وسبعة خيشوا منك وانتى خارجة من المرحلة الأولى للثانوية  *
*وتلاتة عايزين جلدة شكمان ...*
*أتبقى كام ؟*
*أتبقى عشرة ...هما دول اللى حيلتك تدخلى بيهم الآمتحان*
*وربنا يستر ..* :dntknw:


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2012)




----------



## Twin (5 مايو 2012)

*محشش بسأل ابوه : بابا ينفع اتجوز ستي !؟
:
:
:
:
... :
:
:

ابوه قاله : يا حمااار يا متخلف بدك تتجوز امي ؟؟!!؟

!!! رد عليه : طب ما انت متجوز امي وانا مزعلتش*


----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2012)

فعلا مجتمعتش على ضلاله 
اجتمعت على استبن


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مايو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مايو 2012)

أكدت الناشطة نوارة نجم عبر صفحتها على موقع "تويتر" صحة الخبر المنشور على "بوابة الوفد" باستدعائها التحقيق معها في النيابة العسكرية بسبب التحريض على الشغب بالعباسية, وقالت نوارة إنه لم يصدمها سوى تهمة التحريض على أحداث العباسية الموجهة إليها.
وأضافت قائلة: ( انا إسمي نزل في الكشف الاول فعلا في الضبط والاحضار، أنا مش مضايقني غير إني هتحبس مع أبو إسماعيل، وقبل الإعدام هيقولولي نفسك في ايه قبل ما تموتي، اقولهم نفسي أقول: والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم والدة حازم معاها الجنسية الأمريكية ).


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مايو 2012)




----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2012)

يا حلاوتك ... وانت عامل دماغ ​


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مايو 2012)

* زمان كانت الجيران يروحوا لبعض عشان يستلفوا طماطم او بطاطس او مكوه

 دلوقتي الواحد ممكن يروح لجاره الفجر عشان يقولوا
 :
 :
 ... ... ... ... ... :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 :
 قفلت الراوتر ليـــــــــــه ::
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مايو 2012)

مين عاوز سمك يا جدعان


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مايو 2012)

*
استيقظت إحدى السيدات المريضة بالسرطان ونظرت في المرآة لتجد ثلاث شعرات فقط في رأسها!

فابتسمت قائلة: لا بأس! سأصبغ شعري اليوم! فعلت ذلك... وقضت يوماً رائعاً!

وفي اليوم التالي، استيقظت ونظرت في المرآة، فوجدت شعرتين فقط! فانفرجت أساريرها،وقالت: مدهش! سأغير تسريحة شعري اليوم، سأقسمه إلى نصفين وأصنع مفرقاً في منتصفه!فعملت ذلك... وقضت يوماً مدهشاً!

وفي اليوم الثالث، استيقظت لتجد شعرة واحدة فقط في رأسها!وهنا قالت: ممتاز! سأسرح شعري للخلف!فعلت ذلك... وقضت يوماً مرحاً وسعيداً!.

وفي... اليوم التالي استيقظت ونظرت في المرآة لتجد رأسها خالياً من الشعرتماماً!
 فهتفت بسعادة بالغة: (يا للروعة! لن أضطر لتصفيف شعري اليوم)!

*اشعر بالرضا ايا كانت الظروف

*السعادة لاتأتيك بمفردها و لكن انت من يصنعها





(`*•.¸(`*•.¸ ¸.•*´)¸.•*´)
 ..♥..(-->♥boky♥<-- )..♥
 (¸.•*´(¸.•*´ `*•.¸)`*•.¸*


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مايو 2012)

^_^
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مايو 2012)

*اتذكري لما آجي اخطبك انا ما بشرب لا شاي ولا قهوة ,,, جيبيلي عصير جوافة

 وبتقدمي لأبوي كاسة شاي بنعنع ,,, والحجة الله يحفظها فنجان قهوة سادة 

 وديري بالك تنسي وتجيبيلنا انا وابوي قهوة ,,, والله منقلب الصينية على راسك 
 
 وإذا بدكم تعشونا ,,,, اعمليلنا صينيتين كفة

 وحدة ببندورة ووحدة بطحينية ,,, وديري بالك تحطي عليهم فلفل  

 واذا صار نصيب وتجوزتك ,,,, ضلك متذكرة هاي الشغلات: P*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ​


:w00t::w00t::w00t:
تصمييييييييييييمي 
لقيتة فين هاه هاه هاه ؟:smile01


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *اتذكري لما آجي اخطبك انا ما بشرب لا شاي ولا قهوة ,,, جيبيلي عصير جوافة
> 
> وبتقدمي لأبوي كاسة شاي بنعنع ,,, والحجة الله يحفظها فنجان قهوة سادة
> 
> ...



انا لو مكانها اقوله 
عنك ما جيت وخليك جنب ماما يا صغنن


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ^_^
> ​



وحياتك لو وقف لحد اخر عمره ما هيوصل لحاجة
علم في المتبلم


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مايو 2012)

بعد إلتقاط عدسات المصورين فى مجلس الشعب خلال جلسة اليوم صورة للنائب " احمد قاسم " نائب عن حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسى لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين بالفيوم , وهو يقوم بعمل الرقية الشرعية لاحد النواب بالبرلمان .

و أثارت الصورة سخرية رواد موقع التواصل الإجتماعي فيس بوك ووضوعوا عليها تعليقات كان منها: ومن شر حاسد إذا حسد. عين الحاسود فيها عود.
قائلين " ولا سحر ولا شعوذة.. دي رقية شرعية بما لا يخالف شرع " .​


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2012)

*الفرق بين العقلية اليابانيه ... والعربية*






* كان هناك سباق تجديف بين فريقين ((عربي......)) و... ((ياباني))*

* كل قارب يحمل على متنه تسعة أشخاص*
* وفي نهاية السباق وجدوا أن الفريق الياباني انتصر بفارق رهيب جداً*

* وبتحليل النتيجة وجدوا أن الفريق الياباني يتكون من*
* 1 مدير قارب*
* و 8 مجدفين*

* الفريق العربي يتكون من*
* 8 مديرين*
* و 1مجدف*

* حاول الفريق العربي تعديل التشكيل ليتكون من*
* مدير واحد .. مثل الفريق الياباني*

* وتمت إعادة السباق مرة أخرى*


* وفي نهاية السباق وجدوا أن الفريق الياباني انتصر بفارق رهيب جداً تماماً مثل المرة السابقة*

* وبتحليل النتيجة وجدوا أن*

* الفريق الياباني يتكون من*
* 1 مدير قارب*
* و8 مجدفين*

* والفريق العربي يتكون من*
* 1 مدير عام*
* و3 مديري ادارات*
* و 4 رؤساء اقسام*
* و 1 مجدف*

* فقرر الفريق العربي محاسبة المخطئ ...*
* فتم فصل المجدف!*​


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)

*اهو  ساركوزي خسر ، مسمعناش بقي عن ولاد أبو ساركوزي قفلوا شارع الشانزليزيه و  عملوا منصة "ولاد أبو سركوزي" عند المسلة المصرية ، و لا بلاش كل ده  سمعنهمش عملوا حملة سركوزيون؟!؟!!!
)))*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مايو 2012)

* الدراسة بتضعف النظر ,,, وانا صحتي بالدنيا ) .^_^.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2012)

*يسعى حزب الحريه والعداله للاستحواذ على كتابه الدستور ...... بينما يسعى حزب الدستور لتحقيق الحريه والعداله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2012)

*لتكون إنسانا سويا عليك بالآتى:


‎1- خصص من وقتك 10 إلى 30 دقيقه للمشــي . . و أنت مبتسم.

2- اجلس صامتاُ لــمدة 10 دقائـــق يـــومياُ

3- خصص لنومك 7 ساعات يوميًا

4- عش حياتك بــثلاث أشياء : (( الطاقة + التفاؤل + العاطفة ))

5- العب العاباً مسلية يوميًا

6- اقرأ كتب أكثر من التي قرأتها سنة 2011

7- خصص وقتًا للغذاء الروحي : (( صـــلاة ,, تسبيــح  ))

8- اقض بعض الوقت مع أشخاص أعمارهم تجاوزت الـ 70 سبعين عام, ومع آخرين أعمارهم أقل من 6 أعوام

9- احلم أكثر خــلال يقظتك

10- أكــــثر من تناول الأغذية الطبيعية, واقتصد من الأغذية المعلبة

11- اشرب كميات كبيرة من الماء

12- حاول أن تجعل 3 أشخاص يبتسمون يوميا

13- لا تضيع وقتك الثمين في الثرثرة

14- انس المواضيع المتعبة, ولا تذكر شريك حياتك بأخطاء قد مضت لأنها سوف تسيء للحظات الحالية

15- لا تجعل الأفكار السلبية تسيـــطر عليك.. ووفر طاقتك للأمور الإيجابية

16- اعلم بأن الحياة مدرســـة .. وأنك طالب فيــها ..  وأن المشاكل عبارة عن مسائل رياضية يمكن حــلـــها

17- كل إفطارك كـــملـك .. و غداءك كـأميـــــر.. و عشـــاءك كـفقيــــــر ..

18- ابتسم .. واضحك أكــــثــــر

19- الحياة قصيرة جــــدا .. فـــلا تقضـــيها في كـــــراهية الآخرين

20- لا تأخذ جـمـيـع الأمور بجــديــة .. كــن سـلـسـا و عـقـلانـيـا

21- ليــس من الضروري الفوز فى جميع المناقشات والمجادلات ...

22- انس الماضي بسلبياته ,, حتى لا يفسد مـــســـتــقــبــلك

23- لا تقارن حيــاتك بغـــيرك .. ولا شريك حياتك بالأخريـن ..

24- الوحيـــــد المســـؤول عن سعـــادتك (( هو أنــــــت !! ))

25- سامح الجميع بدون استثناء

26- ما يعتقده الآخرون عنـــك .. لا عــــلاقة لك بـــه

27- أحــســن الــظــن بالرب .

28- مهما كانت الأحوال .. (( جيــدة أو سـيـئـة )) ثق بأنها ستتغـــــير

29- عملك لن يعتني بك في وقت مرضك.. بل أصدقاؤك.. لذلك اعتـــن بــهــم

30- تخلص من جميع الأشياء التي ليس لها متعة أو  منفعة أو جمـــال

31- الحســد هو مضيعة للوقت.... فأنك تملك كافة احتياجاتك 

32- الأفـــضــــل قادم لا محالــــة ....

33- مهما كان شعورك .. فلا تضعف .. بل استيقظ .. و انطلق ..

34- حاول أن تعمل الشيء الــصحيح دائماٌ

35- اتصل بوالديك ... وعائلتك دائـــماُ

36- كن متفائــــلاٌ .. وســـعـــيدا ..

37- أعط كل يوم .. شيئا مميزاٌ وجيـــدًا للآخرين ..

38- احــــــفـــــظ حــــــدودك ..

39- عندمـــا تستيــــقظ في الصبــــاح .. و أنت على قــيد الحياة .. فاحمد الله على ذلك ..

د / أبراهيم الفقى ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2012)

*1- من يبتسم إلى الناس فهو شخصية طيبة القلب.
 2- من يضحك كثيراً فهو شخصية حزينة من الداخل.
 3- من يهتم بالتفاصيل فهو شخصية صادقة.
 4- من يغضب كثيراً فهو شخصية ضعيفة جداً و في معظم الأحيان كاذب.
 5- من لا يقدر محاسن الناس له فهو شخصية مجردة من المشاعر.
 6- من يتوتر عند رؤية أحبائه فهو شخصية خائنة.
 7- قليل الغضب فهو شخصية محبوبة.
 8- من يتحمل الآخرين حتى في أخطائهم فهو شخصية حاكمة فإحذر من نفاذ صبره.
 9- من يراه الناس متكبراً فهو شخصية كاملة و يغار منه الكثيرون.
 10- من يحقد على الناس فهو شخصية ناقصة العقل و البعد عن هذه الشخصية أحسن بكثير من التقرب إليه.
 11- من في قلبه حقد أو حسد فهو شخصية لا يحمل في قلبه حباً لأحد.
 12- من يسأل عن أحبائه دوماً فهو شخصية حنون.

فأي الشخـــصـــيات أنت ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)

*انا اعترض واستأنف وهتصل :smil13:*

*في 3 نقط هعترض عليهم عن تجربه شخصيه *



صوت صارخ قال:


> *  4- من يغضب كثيراً فهو شخصية ضعيفة جداً و في معظم الأحيان كاذب.*




*انا سريع الغضب جدا *
*هل ده اثبات اني كداب وضعيف ؟*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *  6- من يتوتر عند رؤية أحبائه فهو شخصية خائنة.*




* كنت بحب اول سنه في الكليه *
*ولما كنت بشوفها كنت بتكهرب واتهته واروح في داهيه*
*ومعتقدش اني دي خيانه :ranting:*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *  9- من يراه الناس متكبراً فهو شخصية كاملة و يغار منه الكثيرون.*



​ *ممكن يكون متكبر فعلا ومش شريط يكون كامل 

 بس باقي الاقوال جميله 
ميرسي يا استاذنا 
*​ ​


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)

*واحد بيقول لصاحبة سلفني 100 جنية 
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ... .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 صاحبة قاله بوس إيدي الأول 

 فرد علية قالو أنت عايزني أبوس إيدك عشان 100 جنية O_O

 قالو فيها إية ما أنا هبوس رجلك عشان ترجعهالي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)

*مسيو "نيكولاس صلاح ابو ساركوزي" يمهل لجنة الإنتخابات 48 ساعة وبعدها سيعلن عن مفاجأت كبرى.

 مدير حملة "ضروري ساركوزي": الحشد سيبدأ من ليلة الخميس يتبعه إعتصاماً مفتوحاً أمام فوس النصر.

 مسيرة "ساركوزيون" تنطلق من ميدان الكونكورد حتي وزارة الدفاع الفرنسية تنديداً بالمادة 28.

 موعدنا الجمعه 6 ابريل بمسجد النور بعباسيه باريس*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (7 مايو 2012)

قال الرئيس  جمال عبد الناصر ..انى حاولت التعامل مع الاخوان ولكن بكل اسف وجدت فكرهم  يتلخص فى الوصول الى السلطة بأى ثمن..ولا يوجد اى مستقبل لديهم فى رفعة  واعلاء الوطن ..وعندما انتقدتهم حاولوا اغتيالى ..لا يوجد لهم امان على  الاطلاق ...وصدق ان اتفقنا معة او اختلفناhttp://www.facebook.com/Ellpage1#


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2012)

احم احم 
ده رئيس فرنسا الجديد


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لتكون إنسانا سويا عليك بالآتى:
> 
> 
> ‎1- خصص من وقتك 10 إلى 30 دقيقه للمشــي . . و أنت مبتسم.
> ...



*فعلا نصائح رائعة​*


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2012)

*دعواتنا بالشفاء العاجل للدكتور محمد مرسي الذي يرقد بالعناية المركزة اثر أزمة قلبية مفاجئة تعرض لها خيرت الشاطر lol
*


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2012)

أرجوكى ابتعدي عن هذه الأشياء ....


 •	أرجوكي ... اذا كنتي محجبة ابتعدي عن موضة (الأباجورة) أي (شعر تحت  الطرحة مرفوع 3 متر بتوكة ورد في أغلب الأحوال تكون اما حمراء أو تركواز  اللون).

 •	أرجوكي ... ان كنتي  عاشقة للميكب فهذا من حقك لكن لاداعي لـكريم الاساس (الأوفر) في وجهك  فتكوني عبارة عن (جير حي يسير على الارض) بالاضافة الى أنه يظهر وجهك أغمق  85 درجة

 •	أرجوكي ... لاداعي أن ينسدل من حجابك على جبينك بعض  الشعيرات (الأوصة) فالرجال لم ينخدعوا بهذه الشعيرات التي تقومي (بفردها)  صباح كل يوم )

 •	أرجوكي ... (شيلي) الموبايل من تحت الطرحة فيه اختراع اسمه هاند فري .

 •	أرجوكي ... عندما تصلي في مسجد (ماتفتيش) ماتحسسيش اللى قدامك انها  داخلة الاسلام جديد هي عارفة كتير عنه بس بتاخد وقتها عادي يعنى !

 •	ارجوكي ... ان شاهدتى قطة لون عينها أخضر لامع أو كلب (بيقول هو هو) أو  نملة (صباعها مقطوع) أو صرصار (عينه الشمال واجعاه) لاتصرخي في الشارع !!!  يكفي (شهقة) بسيطة ستفي بالغرض  (آه وربنا) !

 •	أرجوكي ... أوصيكي وفمك باللبان (كفاية طرقعة) (كفاية كل جوارحك تتحرك مع اللبانة) بس كدة !

 •	أرجوكي ... ان كنتى تضعي طلاء أظافر - مانيكير - لا تتركيه حتى ينتزع نصفه من أظافرك (هو أسيتون بــ 3.5 جنيه هيعمل شغل عالى) 

 •	أرجوكي ... ابتعدي عن (ضم الشفايف) أثناء التصوير ففي بعض الاحيان تنقل للآخرين احساس بضرورة عمل (تقويم) لأسنانك !

 •	أرجوكي ... لا ترددي الكلمات الآتية بهذه الطريقة (موش بعرف) ، ( انتي  موش قلتيلي) ، (موش كنت شايفاكي سوري حياتي) ... لإنها في حقيقة الأمر  (بتقلب بدلع مــــاســــخ) .

 •	أرجوكي ... اذا كنتي  تجدي نفسك في أي مما سبق (ماتزعليش من كلامي ) أو ازعلي بقى هعمل ايه يعنى أنا نصحتك وعملت اللى عليا )).


 اه نسيت 
 سهيلة حامد 
 7/5/201
ملطووووش!!


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مايو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *فعلا نصائح رائعة​*



*سبحان المسيح ..... طيب فين التقييم .... اشحال مكناش ازواج ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سبحان المسيح ..... طيب فين التقييم .... اشحال مكناش ازواج ؟؟؟؟*


بس دى تبقى رشوة 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بس دى تبقى رشوة
> ههههههههههههه



*يابنى ماهى قالت اقوال رائعة .... تبقى فين الرشوة ؟؟؟؟ يا ساتر ... كل حاجة تبحلقوا فيها كده .....*


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يابنى ماهى قالت اقوال رائعة .... تبقى فين الرشوة ؟؟؟؟ يا ساتر ... كل حاجة تبحلقوا فيها كده .....*


:new6: بصراحه اه 
سنحيا مبحلقين
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> :new6: بصراحه اه
> سنحيا مبحلقين
> هههههههههههههههههههه



*يا رب تتجوز ونخلص منك عن قريب ......*


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يا رب تتجوز ونخلص منك عن قريب ......*


قول يارب تشتغل الاول 
جواز ايه هو انا لاقى اكل 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يا رب تتجوز ونخلص منك عن قريب ......*





*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


كلكم عليا ولا ايه


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كلكم عليا ولا ايه



*عشان تبطل بحلقة ......*


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2012)

مش هبطل بحلقة انا هههههههههه 

هما الرجالة كدة 

 • يتجوز واحده عاقله و مثقفه .. يقولها العلم عمره م...ا كان مهم للبنت.. اهم حاجه انها تكون ست بيت .. !!
 ...
 ... • يتجوز واحده ست بيت .. يقولها خليكي انتي بس في الطبيخ بتاعك ياختى.. !!

 • اشتغلتي .. يقولك مش مشكلتي انك بتشتغلي محدش طلب منك .. أنا اللي اعرفه اني جاي من بره تعبان وعايز كل حاجه تكون جاهزه

 • قعدتيله في البيت .. هيجي من بره يقولك .. انا طول النهار طالع عيني ..  وانتي قاعده هنا في التكييف .. هتحسي بيا ازاااااااي يعنى حضرتك ؟؟!!

 • اهتميتي بيه وأخدتي بالك منه .. يقول دي خانقاني ومش عارف اخد راحتي منها .. !!

 • سبتيه علي راحته .. يقول مبقتش بتهتم بيا وهاملاني وهو انا متجوز عشان محدش
 يعبرني ؟؟ !!

 • اتدلعتي عليه واهتميتي بنفسك .. يعتبرك فاضيه ومش حاسه بالدنيا وبالعيشه ولا حاسه أنه طالع عينه طول النهار ..!!

 • تقلتي وكبرتي دماغك .. يقولك ده أنا متجوز واحد صحبي ..!!

 • يفضل كل أما يشوفك يقولك انتي مش ملاحظه انك تخنتي أوي
 • وهو أصلا قميصه مبيتقفلش من الكرش اللي عنده

 • لبستي لبس عادي في البيت .. يبص للستات اللي لابسين سواريهات في بيوتهم  "في التي في طبعا " ويقولك شايفه الستات عامله ايه لأجوازها ..!!

 • قلتي خلاص هرضيه ولبستيله سواريه .. يقولك ايه اللي انتي عاملاه ده ..
 هي بعزقة فلوس وخلاص ..؟؟!!

 • يجي يحكي عن زميلته اللي متألقه أخر حاجه وبتلبس علي سنجة عشره ..!!

 • تلبسي كده وتيجي خارجه .. يقولك ايه ده انتى هتخرجى كده لا معنديش ستات تخرج كده بره البيت ..!!

 • يقولك .. هو انتي نفس الشكل كل يوم من ساعة ما اتجوزنا .. مبتحاوليش تغيري من نفسك أبداا ؟؟!!

 • تروحي تصبغي شعرك وتغيري قصته .. ولا بياخد باله أصلا ..!!

 • يحطك في مقارنه مع كل الممثلات والمطربات .. ويقولك شايفه الستات عامله ازاي ؟؟!!

 • ويزعل أوي ويتحمق لو بالصدفه جبتي سيرة مهند ..!!

 نولع فى نفسنا يعنى


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مش هبطل بحلقة انا هههههههههه
> 
> هما الرجالة كدة
> 
> ...


 هههههههههههههههه جامده موووووت
 إنت إلى كاتبها؟؟.... اكيد اختك بتشتكيلك ليييل نهااار هههههههههه
 بس بجد حلوه اوى....


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 مايو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مايو 2012)

*بيبى ابو اسماعيل منتج جديد حاليا بالأسواق
*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2012)

عندى شك مليون فى الميه ان فايزه ابو النجا ماسكه زله ع اللى فى مصر كلهم ما عدا انا 
كل وزاره جديده يبقى فيها فايزه
والله انا شاككك فى مصر بسبب فايزه !


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مايو 2012)

*محمد مرسى : رئيس مجلس الشورى حماة بنتى !!! والكتاتتنى انا كنت رئيسه وبعد مابقى رئيس هبقى انا رئيسو بس مش رئيسه اوى ؟!!!!!!!
 ديه عزبة وبيقسموها واحنا ماليش نصيب ولا ايه ياعم الحج انا عاوز نصيبى فى الميراث*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محمد مرسى : رئيس مجلس الشورى حماة بنتى !!! والكتاتتنى انا كنت رئيسه وبعد مابقى رئيس هبقى انا رئيسو بس مش رئيسه اوى ؟!!!!!!!
> ديه عزبة وبيقسموها واحنا ماليش نصيب ولا ايه ياعم الحج انا عاوز نصيبى فى الميراث*



*ذى ماكان مبارك والوزراء اللى تبعه كلهم قرايب ونسايب
شلنا الحزب الوطنى وحطينا حزب الاخوان 
كلهم بيشتركوا فى توزيع الكيكة وماشين بنظام شيلنى واشيلك 
والشعب ملوش حقوق​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مايو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ذى ماكان مبارك والوزراء اللى تبعه كلهم قرايب ونسايب
> شلنا الحزب الوطنى وحطينا حزب الاخوان
> كلهم بيشتركوا فى توزيع الكيكة وماشين بنظام شيلنى واشيلك
> والشعب ملوش حقوق​*



*ولك تقييم ..... رغم حملقة المحملقين *


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2012)

*ا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
 ياجماعه ياريت كلنا ننسي الخلافات اللي بينا وبين الأخوان
 وندعي كلنا للأستاذ محمد مرسي اللي دخل العنايه المركزه عقب ازمه قلبيه حاده اصيب بها خيرت الشاطر

*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2012)

*عيادة اسنان ^_^ 




*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (11 مايو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (11 مايو 2012)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2012)

*وبعد ما عرفنا من ابو الفتوح ان حزب النور مش حزب ديني 
والجماعة الاسلامية سلمية والاخوان جمعية ....
ثبت بالدليل القاطع ان بن لادن كان كابتن فريق الباليه المائي..


نــــــــــواره نجــــــــــم

​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*



سنحيا كراما ......​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مايو 2012)

*محشش سألوه من هو المصرى ..؟قال

المصرى هو : كائن حيّ محبوب دولياً .
مظلوم محلياً .. فقير مادياً .. مدمر عاطفياً .
تعبان يومياً .. و مش معاه فلوس نهائياً ..
و العجيب أنه ما زال حياً*


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2012)

*عزيزتي المرأه التي تطالب بالمساواه عايز اسألك سؤال :

\\
//
\\
... ... ... //
\\
//

اذا كان الدلع ليكى من و انتي صغيره ؟؟

وكل الهنا ليكى و انتي كبيره ؟؟

و دراستك على اخوكي و ابوكي ؟؟

و ماعندكيش جيش ؟؟

ولما نفتح الوظائف فى الجرايد بنلاقي تاء التأنيث معبية الصفحه ؟؟؟

وبعد الجواز مصاريفك على جوزك ؟؟

حتى على جل الشعر الي بيستخدمه الشباب مكتوب سرحي شعرك ؟؟ دى بقى اللى طار عقلي منها انا شخصيا يا شباب .

و في اتفاقيات دوليه لحقوق المرأه ؟؟

و فى العيد انتى اول حاجة بيفكرو فيها ؟؟

و التاكسي بيوقفلك انتى مابيوقفلناش احنا ؟؟

بذمتك و ضميرك مين اللي لازم يطالب بالمساواه ؟؟

ربنا على الظالم و المفترى*


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (11 مايو 2012)

الهبل ليه ناسه 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2012)

*
أبو الفتوح ينضم لمسيرة العباسية تضامناً مع معتصمي وزارة الدفاع
http://www.shorouknews.com/​news/​view.aspx?cdate=02052012&id=afa​d6e9d-55e8-4c15-85e9-d3e35b94e​81a
 أبو الفتوح: يجب محاكمة من حاول إقتحام وزارة الدفاع
http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/​news29923_1.aspx
 --------
 أبو الفتوح: شرفاء مصر يهتفون يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر
http://www.almogaz.com/​politics/news/2012/05/7/266307
 أبو الفتوح: سأستعين بكل وطني شريف أمثال المشير طنطاوي 
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=tCdk6bQ2n7g
 ------------
 أبو الفتوح: عمر سليمان شخصية وطنية 
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=lXfKxKP5Y8U
 أبو الفتوح: يجب معاقبة عمر سليمان جنائياً وسياسياً 
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=rGgAMQBp-q0&feature=rel​ated
 ---------
 أبو الفتوح: أعترف بدولة إسرائيل
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=lBDakwEknoU
 أبو الفتوح: أنا لا أعترف بإسرائيل حتى الآن
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=uncRcoV68q4&feature=you​tu.be
 -------------
 أبو الفتوح: على الرئيس القادم إحترام إتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=lBDakwEknoU
 أبو الفتوح: إذا أصبحت رئيساً سوف أعدل أو ألغي معاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل 
http://dostorasly.com/news/​view.aspx?cdate=20032012&id=db8​36a91-4cd7-4202-bdf3-f6e0d5724​d0c
 ----------------
 أبو الفتوح يؤيد الدعوة للعصيان المدني 
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=pCbX1MVV7J8&feature=you​tu.be
 أبو الفتوح: لست مع العصيان المدني
http://www.youtube.com/​watch?v=yWYJEx8puwE

أبو الفتوح مكس ...كل حاجة والعكس*


----------



## oesi no (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Twin (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2012)

والله قطعتلي قلبي !!

 انجلينا جولي لحظه إنفصالها عني 



​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2012)

بيقولك ...

 صعيدى قعد 15 سنه يدعى ربنا انه يرزقه بولد ...

 نزله ملاك من السماء ...!
 ... 
 وقاله ..؟
ابوس ايدك اتجوز ! **
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

*


عزيزي الناخب المصرى الذكي ......
 لما تلاقى المنظر ده وتلاقيهم بيوزعو بطاطس عشان ترشح مرسى 
تعمل ايه اقولك انا ..... 
انت تاخد شوال البطاطس او اى حاجة بيوزعوها 
وتروح على اللجنة الانتخابية وتنتخب مرشح مدني ... 
(كفاية الى شوفنه من الاخوان فى مجلس الشعب ) 
ولا لسة عندنا ثقة فى الاخوان 
وبكده تضرب 3 عصافير بحجر :
 1- تاخد شوال بطاطس ببلاش
 2- تنجح المرشح المصري مش*****
 3- تدي مرسي على قفاه وتقوله هننستناك فى الانتخابات الجاية​*​


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مايو 2012)

عضو فى اللجنة الاقتصادية تقدم باقتراح بهدف توفير النفقات، 
وهو أن تتم طباعة «البوستر وش وضهر» بحيث تكون صورة المرشح الأساسى على الوجه، وفى حال استبعاده نقلب كل البوسترات على ظهرها فتظهر صورة المرشح الاحتياطى. ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مايو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مايو 2012)

اخخخخخ للدرجة دى البنات اتعمت فى نظرها  
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مايو 2012)

*ﺍﻻﻣﺘﺤﺎﻧﺎﺕ :
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻓﻰ ﺇﺑﺘﺪﺍﺋﻰ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ
 ﺑﺘﻘﻮﻟﻰ : ﺇﺑﻘﻰ ﺧﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺎﺭﻯ ﻳﻨﻔﻌﻚ
 ﻓﻰ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻯ : ﺇﺑﻘﻰ ﺧﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﻯ ﺳﺘﻴﺸﻦ ﻳﻨﻔﻌﻚ
 ﻓﻰ ﺛﺎﻧﻮﻯ : ﺇﺑﻘﻰ ﺧﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻤﺒﻴﻮﺗﺮ ﻳﻨﻔﻌﻚ
 ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻴﻪ : ﺇﺑﻘﻰ ﺧﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺲ ﺑﻮﻙ ﻳﻨﻔﻌﻚ
 ﺗﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﻳﺎﺕ , ﻭ ﺍﻟﻔﺸﻞ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مايو 2012)

*الصوره دي عايزه تركيز 
انا صورتها من صفحه علي الفيس 





*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اخخخخخ للدرجة دى البنات اتعمت فى نظرها
> ​



*وليه متقولش ان الحمار عنده حسن نظر .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

*



بدون تعليق عشان مشتمش .....​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> بدون تعليق عشان مشتمش .....​*



؟؟؟؟؟??
???????

:t37:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وليه متقولش ان الحمار عنده حسن نظر .....*


_*علشان معروف ان الحمار حمار مالوش فى حاجة :t31:*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مايو 2012)

*
 لو فاكره نفسك حلوه يا ماما 
 ان بعد الظن اثم 

 . 
 .
مع حملة يللا نكمل فقرة القهر والنفسنة :t30:
*





طبعا البنات هتقول مش حلوة على فكرة كلها صناعى
*
*


​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

يوجد شئ فشيخ فى الصورة حاول تطلعه ​


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> يوجد شئ ++++ فى الصورة حاول تطلعه ​


دة موبايل 1110 صينى بكاميرا والوان وبلوتوث و mp3


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> دة موبايل 1110 صينى بكاميرا والوان وبلوتوث و mp3



*هههههههههه

دا غير التسجيل والراديو كمان*​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> يوجد شئ فشيخ فى الصورة حاول تطلعه ​



هههههههههههههههههه
ياا تري بقي صورة الفون دا حلوة :new6:


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ياا تري بقي صورة الفون دا حلوة :new6:


_*
اللون الاحمر احلى :t31:
*_​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ياا تري بقي صورة الفون دا حلوة :new6:



طبعا الكاميرا بتعته 90 ميجا بكسل


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> يوجد شئ فشيخ فى الصورة حاول تطلعه ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

*من حقك أن تعاكس المزة ....!!!!
 و لكن

 مع الأسف!!!
 من حق المزة إيضآ
 ......أن
 *
 **
 ***
 **
 *
 تشرشح لأهلك

 وهيااا دى الديمقراطيه.*


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

*عزيـزي الشــب :

 .
  .
  .
  ... .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .

 لمـا تتعــرف على بنـت من النـت , لا يكــون خيـالك واسـع كثير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2012)

*







البنت : إذا (( حسّت )) إنها هتعمل حادثة

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 - بتسيب الدريكسيون
 - تسد ودانها
 - تغمض عينيها
 - تدوس بنزين
 - وتتوكل على الله

 ربنا يكتر من أمثالك

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2012)

الداخلية والإستبن معاً لنفخ الشعب

 عربيات الشرطة بدل ما بيحطوا الإستبن فى البوكس بيحطوه قدام جنبهم عشان لو العجلة نامت يلحقوا يغيروها :




​


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

سايق عليك بكره  
والماضى والحاضر  
متقولش موسى وشفيق  
ولا مرسى والشاطر  
وبص لو مرة  
مين اللى كان صفك  
وقال عشانك لأ  
وغيره قال حاضر  
وجه عليك لحساب  
جماعة مش حلوين  
ممكن تبيع لبديع  
ممكن تبيع لبدين  
سايق عليك بلدك  
روح انتخب حمدين  

سايق عليك الفجر  
وصلاتنا وسط كمين  
ان حد قال ده حرام  
اياك تقوله امين  
لا هو م الجنة  
ولا انت م الضالين  
وان كان ابوه مرشد  
ولا ابن عمه أمين  
محناش هنود خواجات  
وهننتخب حمدين 
سايق عليك أهلك  
لتحكى فى الشارع  
مين اللى مات شارى  
ومين اللى عاش بايع  
وفكر الناسيين  
وعرف الماشيين  
يختاروا ليه حمدين  
وان حد قال اصله  
قوله يا صاحبى اقرا  
تاريخه اهو وراجع  
سايق عليك الحلم  
والدم والجرحى  
سايق عليك الشهيد  
اللى ابتسم فرحة  
لا تخللى حقه يضيع  
ولا تمشى وسط قطيع  
وتردد المواضيع  
ولا تلبس الطرحة  
سايق عليك دمعنا  
لحظة ما اتنحى  
لتفتكر يومها  
مين اللى كان مع مين  
ومين اللى كان وقتها  
واقف مع التانيين  
ومين اللى كان ساكت  
لما نطق حمدين 
وانت وضميرك بقه  
وشوف هتختار مين  
سايق عليك بكره  
لتنتخب حمدين


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

*باربى بعد الجواز *​


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (15 مايو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

*مع برسييييل للغسيل ...مافيش مستحيييييييييل*​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 مايو 2012)

*جميل جدا صحيح ضحكت و كنت محتاج ده بشده *
*شكرا لكل اصحاب الدم الخفيف*


----------



## +febronia+ (15 مايو 2012)

قال لها : هل ستنسيني ؟

 ~
 ~
 ~
 ~
 ~
 ~
 ~
 ~
 ... ~

 فقالت له : كيف انساك و اسمك باسوورد ايميلي
 فدمعت عيناه وعاد الى منزله
 وسرق ايميلها وتعرف على صديقاتها كلهم : :new6:


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 مايو 2012)

جميلة جدا جدا 
شكرا لإدخالك الفرحة على قلوبنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> قال لها : هل ستنسيني ؟
> 
> ~
> ~
> ...



*واطي اخر الشارع 
*​


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2012)

* المرأه " تأخذ كل شئ من "الرجل" !!

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 "قلبه" لو حبها

 و"كرامته" لو عاكسها ،

 و"راحة باله" لما يفكر فيها ،

 و"تحويشة عمره" لو يخطبها ،

 و"مرتبه" لو إتجوزها ،

 و " معاشه " لو مات ،

 وف الآخر تقول أخدنا إيه من الرجاله غير وجع القلب !!
*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (16 مايو 2012)

في الجووووون


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 مايو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


>



هار اسوح على التلوث و الزروطة اللى هى فيها


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 مايو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


>



يـــــــــع :scenic:


----------



## +febronia+ (16 مايو 2012)

يحدث الآن داخل كل بيت مصري ... ^_^


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2012)

*لما تقع من السلم 

 لا تفكر بالألم ،،

 بس قول الحمدلله نزلت بسرعه 

 حملة كن متفائلاً دائماً .. *


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2012)

عمرو موسى يتعهد ببناء ملعب تنس في كل قرية وده دليل على ابتعاده عن احلام وطموحات الفلاح المصري الذي يعشق رياضتي الاسكواش والبولينج

:new6:


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

النسخة السلفية من تيتانيك  ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2012)

*مات فى المدينة كلب......فاسترحنا من عواة
 خلف الملعون جرواً ...... فاق فى النبح اباة
 من الحزن الوطنى للاخوان يا قلبى لا تحزن
 وعجبــــــــــى*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

التوكتوك التوافقى  ​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> النسخة السلفية من تيتانيك  ​


 بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس إغرقى 
( مسيحى جديد )


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

مسيحى وأفتخر


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2012)




----------



## Twin (16 مايو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (17 مايو 2012)

*​*ايه رد فعلك لما تصحى من النوم وتلاقي الخبر ده قدامك .​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههه 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (17 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena
عضوة اخضريكا هقول ربنا بيحب البلد دى ورايدلها الخير


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مايو 2012)

> tasoni queena
> عضوة اخضريكا هقول ربنا بيحب البلد دى ورايدلها الخير



كلللللللله هيبان


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مايو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2012)

*على رئيس مصر القادم ان يبرهن انه باستطاعته ان يكون حمارا ..... فى صبره .... فى تحمله ..... فى قدرته للوصول للهدف .... حتى لو نام العربجى ....*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههه يا نهار على الصعايدة


----------



## +febronia+ (18 مايو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

*عزيزى الاخوانجى . . . . . . . . . . . . مش معنى ان جمهورية مصر "عربية" انك تنتخب "استبن"*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2012)

قناة التيت  عاملة حداد على روح الفنانة وردة

 مشغلين اغانيها و الرقاصات بترقص عليها حزاينى

 نااس طيبين اوى يا خال ^_^


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

>




ما هو عشان كده بس انا مش عايزة اطلع الاولى


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما هو عشان كده بس انا مش عايزة اطلع الاولى


*
لا يا تاسونى وكمان هينشروا صورتك فى الجرانيل ..واحنا معندناش صور بنات تتنشر فى الجرانييل**:smil8:*

*لكن انا  بس  لولا حـــــــــــســد ناس :11azy:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> *
> لا يا تاسونى وكمان هينشروا صورتك فى الجرانيل ..واحنا معندناش صور بنات تتنشر فى الجرانييل**:smil8:*
> 
> *لكن انا  بس  لولا حـــــــــــســد ناس :11azy:*



ههههههههههه لا صورى تنور الجرانييل

هو احنا صعايدة 

انا لولا بس الحسد كنت طلعت الاولى


----------



## grges monir (19 مايو 2012)

حين  يقرر عشرة أفراد الخروج فى نزهة مشتركة فقد يرغب ثمانية منهم فى الذهاب  إلى جنينة الأسماك بينما يرغب إثنان فى الذهاب إلى السينما، هنا تصبح  الديمقراطية حيث سيادة رأى الأغلبيةهى الحل السليم لتحديد أين يذهبون،  بينما إذا أراد نفس هؤلاء العشرة اقتسام تورتة معأ فلا يجوزهنا أن يقرر  ثمانية منهم إلتهام التورتة وحدهم وحرمان الإثنين الآخرين وعلى الأقلية هنا  احترام إرادة الأغلبية، إن اتفقت معى فأعد قراءة الفقرة مع استبدال جنينة  الأسماك بمجلس الشعب واستبدال التورتة بالدستور.


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه لا صورى تنور الجرانييل
> 
> هو احنا صعايدة
> 
> انا لولا بس الحسد كنت طلعت الاولى


*طالما انتوا مش صعايدة .. ** نزلى صورتك ع الفيس و ع المنتدى كداا هااا اثبتى انك مش صعيدية   :t31:**:t30:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> *طالما انتوا مش صعايدة .. ** نزلى صورتك ع الفيس و ع المنتدى كداا هااا اثبتى انك مش صعيدية   :t31:**:t30:*



مش من مستوايا  

اقل من الجورنال مستوايا ميسمحش  leasantr​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2012)

*تبا لتواضعك

ربنا يزيد من امثالك يا بنتى :hlp:

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> تبا لتواضعك
> 
> ربنا يزيد من امثالك يا بنتى :hlp:



ههههههههههه بجد تواضعى شيئ بتحسدنى عليه الناس *:t30:*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه بجد تواضعى شيئ بتحسدنى عليه الناس *:t30:*



*ولمـــاضتك بردوا بيحسدوكى عليها *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2012)

* حاﺟﻪ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻣﺤﻴﺮﺍﻧﻲ
 ..
 ﻫﻮ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺴﺒﻮﻙ ﻣﺠﺮﻭﺣﻴـﻦ ﻭﻣﺘﺨﺎﻧﻴﻦ...

 ﻃﻴــﺐ ﺍﻟﺨــﻮﻧـــﻪ ﻓﻴﻦ ؟!!!
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,,
 ,,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ﻗﺂﻋﺪﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻮﻳﻴﺘـﺮ ﻣﺜﻼً ^___^

*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

> ولمـــاضتك بردوا بيحسدوكى عليها



هذا من فضل ربى


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2012)

متأمر واهبل  





​


----------



## +febronia+ (20 مايو 2012)




----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 مايو 2012)

بتـــــــاع ونعنـــــــــــــــــاع

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## jajageorge (20 مايو 2012)

دائـمـاً يـتـغـيـر أقـرب الـنـاس إلـيـك فـجـاءة ويـبـتـعـد عـنـكـ .. فـيـكـون بُـعـده لـسـبـبـيـن أمـا وجـود شـخـص بـديـل لـك أو أنـك تـمـاديـت بـالإهـتـمـام والـتـقـديـر لـهـذا الـشخـص إلـى حـد جـعـلـه يـضـمـن وجـودك فـي حـيـاتـه دائـمـا ..(كلام رائع وصادق وصدقونى نيحدث حتى بين الاخوةوليس بين الاصدقاء فقط)


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2012)

*ﻌﺪ ﻣﺎ ﺷﻮﻓﺖ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺷﺎﻳﻠﻪ ﺑﻮﺳﺘﺮﺍﺕ ﻟﻤﺮﺳﻰ ﻉ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺮﺍﻭﻯ
 ﺣﺎﺳﺲ ﺍﻥ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻫﺸﻮﻑ ﻳﻮﻓﻂ ﻣﻜﺘﻮﺏ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ
 ﻣﺮﺳﻰ ٥ ﻛﻢ <<<<<<< ﻣﺮﺳﻰ ٢ ﻛﻢ <<<<< ﻣﺮﺳﻰ ﻳﺮﺣﺐ ﺑﻜﻢ*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 مايو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 مايو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 مايو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 مايو 2012)

دول طلعوا الونش للسطح  ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 مايو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 مايو 2012)

الطريق الدائرى


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ​




كلهم يفتحوا النفس  هههههههههههه

حتى صباحى كمان لا خلاص المفروض نفكر الف مره 

ونطلب تدخل ربنا يختار الصالح لمصر ام الدنيا
​


----------



## Twin (20 مايو 2012)

يا حلوتك يا مصر​


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

اللي يشوف البلد ديه من تحت غير اللي يشوفها من فوق


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مايو 2012)

*
جوزيه ماشي خلاص واحتمال يرجع البدرى للنادى الاهلى

وشحاتة قرب يسيب الزمالك وسيرجع التوأم حسن للزمالك

وبعد انتخابات الرئاسة هناك احتمال كبير
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 بعودة مبارك للحكم 

*_*

د. تامر*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 مايو 2012)

candy shop قال:


> كلهم يفتحوا النفس  هههههههههههه
> 
> حتى صباحى كمان لا خلاص المفروض نفكر الف مره
> 
> ...




*عشان كده عمرو موسى هو الاحسن من دول كلهم
واحسن من شفيق لان شفيق امتداد لحكم العسكر​*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مايو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (22 مايو 2012)

الإعجاز العلمي في رقم المرشح )
د.مرسي هو رقم 13 يعني رقم أولي لايقبل القسمة إلا علي نفسه والواحد الصحيح ,,

لو عايز مرشح إسلامي : أبو الفتوح 5 + العوا 8 = مرسي 13 لو عايز مرشح فلول : شفيق 9 + موسى 4 = مرسي 13
لو عايز مرشح ناصري : حمدين 10 + حسام خير الله 3 = مرسي 13
لو عايز مرشح إشتراكي : الحريري 1 + خالد علي 12 = مرسي 13

الثورة كانت يوم 25 والتنحي كان يوم 11 من سنة 2011 ...
لو جمعنا 5+2+1+1+1+1+0+2 = 13
سبحان الله هل هي صدفة ؟!!

رقم 13 لو قلبته هيبقي 31 عدد سنوات حكم مبارك ودي إشارة ربانية إنه بعد ظلم مبارك وعهده جايين لنا رئيس " يقلب " دولة مبارك زي ماقلب رقمه وكفاية مش قادر أفتي أكتر من كده ...  واحد عمل شير للكلام ده 13 مرة كسب طقم حلل بعد 13 يوم , وواحد طنش الكلام ده ماحصلوش حاجة بعد 13 يوم برضه
انشرها بقدر حبك للفتي , وإذا لم تنشرها فاعلم أن "الشياطين الـ 13 " قد منعوك


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مايو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2012)

شعب حويط بسم الله ماشاء الله  


منقووووول​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 مايو 2012)

*الشبه بين الأمتحانات و الأنتخابات؟؟؟؟
 ..................
 .....
 ..................
 ...........
 ..
 الأتنين هاندخل نصوت فيهم.*
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مايو 2012)




----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2012)

يا حلاوتك ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مايو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2012)




----------



## †+Rosita+† (22 مايو 2012)

ههههههههه


----------



## †+Rosita+† (22 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> الإعجاز العلمي في رقم المرشح )
> د.مرسي هو رقم 13 يعني رقم أولي لايقبل القسمة إلا علي نفسه والواحد الصحيح ,,
> 
> لو عايز مرشح إسلامي : أبو الفتوح 5 + العوا 8 = مرسي 13 لو عايز مرشح فلول : شفيق 9 + موسى 4 = مرسي 13
> ...


هههههههه مش ممكن فظيعة


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههه

جامده بجد


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2012)

صورة تذكارية للاعلامى ابراهيم عيسى مع  د\ محمد مرســـــى 





​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مايو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2012)

*

 **



*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 مايو 2012)

- هنتنخب مين يا بنى ؟

- حمدين يا حاج ، أومال أﻧﺖ ﻫﺘﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﻴﻦ ؟

- ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ، ﺭﻣﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺰﺍﻥ

- ﺑﺲ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﻣﺶ ﺭﻣﺰﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺰﺍﻥ ﻳﺎ ﺣﺎﺝ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺰﺍﻥ ﺩﻩ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ !!

- ﺑﺠﺪ ؟؟

- آه و الله يا حاج

- ﻭﻻﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﻡ إﻣﺒﺎﺭﺡ ﻋﺪﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﺎ ﻭ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﻟﻲ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺭﻣﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺰﺍﻥ .. منهم لله

- ﻫﻨﻌﻤﻞ ﺇﻳﻪ ، ﻭﻻﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﻡ ﻣﺎﺧﻠﻮﺵ ﻟﻮﻻﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﻼﻝ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻳﺎ ﺣﺎﺝ

- ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺃﻳﻚ ﻳا بني ، ﺃوﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺭﻣﺰ ﺇﻳﻪ ﺑﺄﻩ ؟

- ﺭﻣﺰ النسر يا حاج
D:


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 مايو 2012)

عاجل : القبض على عيل صغير بيدحرج فرده كوتش امام احد اللجان الانتخابيه بتهمه كسر الصمت الانتخابى بالدعايه لمرسي






​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 مايو 2012)

محمد إبراهيم نصار أبوكيله ناخب مصري يبلغ من العمر 100 سنة 



​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (25 مايو 2012)

*أحمد شفيق لو كسب هيلقي خطابه الأول عالشعب من جامع عمر مكرم 
عشان يضمن إن الرجاله قالعين جزمهم برا 
      هو شفيق نازل يلم اصوات ولا يلم جزم ؟ **:boxing:**

حاجتين ارتبطوا ببعض القطنة ما بتكدبش مدام نظيفة- 
والجزمة ما بتتحدفش إلا على شفيق **:bud:**

 عاجل : الإعتداء على الشفيق بالأحذية أثناء الإدلاء بصوته بمدرسة عنان بالتجمع الخامس..
مش معقول كل ما اوديك حتة تتضرب كده **:nunu0000:**

 شفيق معلقا على حادث رشقه بالأحذية ... 
هو كله ضرب ما فيش شتيمه **:vava:**

 بيقولوا الصين هتنزل الجزمة 3 فردات ^_^
شمال ويمين وشفيق **:smile02**

 عمرو موسى .... بمكالمه تليفون هيسدد ديون مصر ....
 بس مستنى يمسك البلد ,:act23:
 و شفيق .... بعد 24 ساعه هيرجع الامن تانى ....
 بس مستنى يمسك البلد , **:gun:**
 و انا محضر شنطتى جنب باب الشقه .... علشان اسيب مصر ....
لما حد فيهم يمسك البلد**:kap:*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

*مؤشرات مؤكدة ..
 .
 .
 صباحى متقدم فى القاهرة ووجه قبلى ، وأبو الفتوح متقدم في اسكندرية ووجه  بحرى ، وخالد علي متقدم لبنت خالته ، وموسى متقدم فى السن ، وشفيق متقدم  فيه بلاغ انه سرق جزمة اللى ضربه*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

أبو بلاش كتر منه DD ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2012)

لو < أحمـد شفـيق > هاشكرك و اقول انت قادر تخليه يشفق علينا.

لو حمدين صباحي هاحمدك يا رب و أقول أكيد يارب ده اللي هيخلي لمصر بكره صباح جديد.

و لو ( عمرو موسي ) هاشكرك و أقول جايز مختار لنا موســـــي اللي.
يعبـــر بينــــا

و لو [ عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح ] هاشكرك و اقول يمكن ده اللي هيفتـح لمصر أبواب يجلنا منها نعم كتيره.

و لو " محمــد مـرسي " هـاشكرك يارب و أقول أكيـد إنت عايزني أقدم.
علـى هجره و أخــلع مـن مصـــر.


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

على رأى أحمد مظهر فـى فيلم الأيدى الناعمه ...

 خووووووونه .... وتلاقيهم هما برضه إللى أكلوا الجبنه  





​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

*يارب حمدين صباحى المركز التانى ... هو زمالكاوى يارب وواخد على كدا*


هههههههههه عجبتنى دى جدا يااااارب 

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

*ﻧﻈﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺍﻣﺮﺓ : ﺷﻔﻴﻖ ﻣﺮﺍﺗﺔ ﺗﻤﻮﺕ - ﺷﻔﻴﻖ
 ﻳﻨﺠﺢ - ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﻳﻤﻮﺕ - ﺷﻔﻴﻖ ﻳﺘﺠﻮﺯ ﺳﻮﺯﺍﻥ
 ﺷﻔﻴﻖ ﻳﻤﻮﺕ -ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﻳﻮﺭﺙ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ -
*

*
 ههههههههههههههه*

*
 منقوووووووول*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*نظرية المؤامرة.:

شفيق مراتة تموت- شفيق ينجح - مبارك يموت

شفيق يتجوز سوزان - شفيق يموت -جمال يورث الحكم !

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​هههههههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*محمود حسام جاب ١١٧١ صوت وهو مترشح ب٣٠الف توكيل 

مصر دى اللى يركز معاها يجيلوا هسهس​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

> محمود حسام جاب ١١٧١ صوت وهو مترشح ب٣٠الف توكيل
> 
> مصر دى اللى يركز معاها يجيلوا هسهس



هههههههههه تصدق كنت بسأل فى الموضوع ده

ازاى معاهم 30 الف توكيل ويجيبوا 4000 صوت 

انت قديم جدا جالنا خلاص هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه تصدق كنت بسأل فى الموضوع ده
> 
> ازاى معاهم 30 الف توكيل ويجيبوا 4000 صوت
> 
> انت قديم جدا جالنا خلاص هههههههههه




*ههههههههههههه
ماشي ياعم الجديد​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

*قعدنا نقول ابو الفتوح وصباحي وفي الاخر عملنا زي برشلونة وريال مدريد وقاعدين بنتفرج ع النهائي بين تشيلسي والبايرن*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## treaz (25 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *نظرية المؤامرة.:
> 
> شفيق مراتة تموت- شفيق ينجح - مبارك يموت
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> MIKEL MIK قال:
> 
> 
> > *نظرية المؤامرة.:
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> treaz قال:
> 
> 
> > *ياخوفي احسن تحصل بجد
> ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> MIKEL MIK قال:
> 
> 
> > *ضيعنا قرنين ..... مش سنتين*
> ...


----------



## Twin (25 مايو 2012)

*
سمعت في مجلس الشعب نائب سلفي بيقول..اسرائيل هي اللي بتبعت السجاير الصيني لمصر , عشان بتجيب السرطان ..... ده على اساس ان السجاير العادية بتجيب حاجة ساقعة مثلا*


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2012)

بيقولك اي رئيس جديد معجبناش ممكن نشيله بمليونية ما عدا مرسي هيحتاج مفتاح صليبة وكوريك


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 مايو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (26 مايو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مايو 2012)

*يوجد ٨ مليون ناخب في قاعدة بيانات الناخبين مولودين في عام ٩٣ ......
مع ان الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة العامة والاحصاء يؤكد ان مواليد عام ٩٣ هم ٧٩٣ الف مولود بس؟

هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مايو 2012)

*المرشحين حصلوا على 108% من اصوات المرشحين   ..... مصر بقت بدنجان × بدنجان
*


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المرشحين حصلوا على 108% من اصوات المرشحين ..... مصر بقت بدنجان × بدنجان*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ما هو دة بعد أضافة درجات المستوى الرفيع ....*
*تحسين مجموع يعنى *


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المرشحين حصلوا على 108% من اصوات المرشحين   ..... مصر بقت بدنجان × بدنجان
> *
> 
> 
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفه بجد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 مايو 2012)

*ورق الهجره فى ايدك...باسبورك فى جيبك..
اللى يقولك اقعد لسه فى امل... قوله امــــــــــــل دى تبقى خــالتك *​


----------



## white.angel (27 مايو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (27 مايو 2012)

*الراجل مش بس بكلمته الراجل برعايته لمكتب الارشاد وشلته

*​


----------



## white.angel (27 مايو 2012)

*بكاليريوس الانتخابات فى مصر

*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (27 مايو 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/#

*



​


----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2012)

*يعني أيه -ان ال بنا مصر كان في الأصل حلواني- *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2012)

*
قاله ابوه روح اشتريلي حاجة اشربها

قاله كوكا كولا ولا بيبسي
 ...
 قاله كوكا كولا

قاله زيرو ولا عادي

... ... .قاله عادي

قاله بلاستيك ولازجاج

قاله بلاستيك

قاله لتر ولا ليترين

قاله خلااااااااااااااص مش عايز ....بس هاتلي مياه

قاله معدني ولا طبيعي

قاله معدني

قاله بارد ولا عادي؟؟؟

قاله يخرب بيتك------حضرب اهلك؟؟؟

قاله بالعصاية والا بالشبشب

قاله اخرااااااااااااااس ياحيوان

قاله قصدك إني حمار والا كلب

قاله امش من وشييييييييي

قاله امشي والا اجري

قاله امشي اجري ازحف اركب بس ابعد من هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​اااااااا

قاله اروح هنا والا اروح هناك؟؟؟

قله روح احسن ما ادبحك

قاله بالسكين ولا بالساطور

قاله بالساطور

قاله عايز تدبحني دبح ولا تقطعني تقطيع

قاله واللللللللللللللللللله انت كارثة

قاله زلزال والا بركان

الأب جاتله جلطة ووقع على الأرض ...

الولد قاله انت مت ولا عايزني اوديك المستشفي*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مايو 2012)

> *
> قاله ابوه روح اشتريلي حاجة اشربها
> 
> قاله كوكا كولا ولا بيبسي
> ...


اطالب بانضمامه لحزب الغلاسة هههههههههههه

لنستفيد منه  ونفيده كمان


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> قاله ابوه روح اشتريلي حاجة اشربها
> 
> قاله كوكا كولا ولا بيبسي
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يااااااااااااه ياااااااااااااه ده غلس غلاسه وتبت تباته :11azy:


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مايو 2012)

سؤال للاخوة المسلمين الحلوين

هما المسيحين بيبقوا 5 % لما يطالبوا ببناء كنيسة و 24 % لما يفوز شفيق  ​


----------



## marcelino (27 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## treaz (27 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفة يا بابا


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 مايو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 مايو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 مايو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (28 مايو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (28 مايو 2012)

:new6::new6:​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (29 مايو 2012)

واحشني يا ناااااااااااااس جداً ..عاملين أيه ..​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 مايو 2012)

طفل أمه قالتله
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 أوقف قدام الباب ,,, لما الست جارتنا تيجى تسأل علي
 قولها امى مش هنا

 جات جارتهم وقالتله أمك في البيت؟
 قالها : ﻵ

 قالتله : طيب حتيجى أمتى ؟
 قالها : ادخلى أساليها xD


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مايو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>



عيب كده يا ميرنا
متخلنيش ازعل منك 



بتنشري اسراري كده علي العام ^_^


----------



## grges monir (30 مايو 2012)

موقف لسة حاصل معايا النهاردة
 مندوب شركة بيبسى بيجيب لينا بضاعة للنادى تبع المطرانية
بيقولى هانتخب مين
قولت شفيق طبعا وقاللى محمد مرسى لا لية ومشروع النهضة اللى هايتعمل
قعدت اقولة اسبابى لية لا وبعد مخلصت قاللى  والهى معاك حق 
بس هانتخب مرسى  برضة هههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (30 مايو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 مايو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2012)

> موقف لسة حاصل معايا النهاردة
> مندوب شركة بيبسى بيجيب لينا بضاعة للنادى تبع المطرانية
> بيقولى هانتخب مين
> قولت شفيق طبعا وقاللى محمد مرسى لا لية ومشروع النهضة اللى هايتعمل
> ...



حافظ مش فاهم


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> موقف لسة حاصل معايا النهاردة
> مندوب شركة بيبسى بيجيب لينا بضاعة للنادى تبع المطرانية
> بيقولى هانتخب مين
> قولت شفيق طبعا وقاللى محمد مرسى لا لية ومشروع النهضة اللى هايتعمل
> ...



_*حافظين مش فاهمين :new6:*_​


----------



## marcelino (30 مايو 2012)

كان بيقول لنا زمان : (مبارك) شعب مصر

و دلوقتى شكلها هنبدأ نقول أنا الرب (شفيق)

بس يارب متخلنيش اقول ( مرسي) مرسي لماذا تطضهدنى ​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

*تحفه اخر 3 مشاركات يا كوينا
الله ينور
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

*نوارة نجم :- لو كنت ناسى وعود الاخوان عن المشاركة لا مغالبة 
*

*..وعن وعودهم بعدم المنافسة على الرئاسة وعن دستور توافقى ..

  ولسة بتصدق كلامهم ..يبقى يا إما انت انسان اهبل ..يا إما اخوان 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

*رسالة  الى كل زوجة : وانتي بتنتخبي شفيق اعرفي ان اللي هيحكموكي في البلد دي  جوزك وشفيق والمجلس العسكري........ لكن وانتي بتنتخبي مرسي أمة لا اله الا  الله هتحكمك (المرشد ومرسي والشاطر وقطر وهيئة امر بالمعروف وكمان جوزك  ،،، و طبعا ما تنسيش ان ده هايبقى آخر مرة هاتصوتى فيها عشان بعد كده  هتلطمى) ركزي ياما ... الله يسترك مش ناقصة تحاكيم !!!*
​


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2012)

احنا جيل إمامه الشيخ عماد عفت و  يحمل رايته مينا دانيال ... احنا جيل راح ماتش كورة مات.. احنا جيل بيجري  ويتسابق ورا قنبلة الغاز.. احنا جيل بيكتب وصّيته وتطلّع شهادة وفاته قبل  قبل ما تطلع بطاقته..  احنا جيل بيقول للحاكم : قـــوم ومش هاقعد مطرحــك..   احنا جيل عمل حظر تجوّل للداخلية..احنا جيل لا اتغذى كويس ولا اتعالج  كويس ولا اتعلم كويس . لكنه بيفكــــر كويس.. احنا جيل بيحــــارب علشان  أولاده .. اللي لسه ما خلفهمـــشي!.. احنا جيل كسر حاجز الخوف اللي محدش  قدر يكسره من 60 سنة.. احنا جيل من أفعاله تتولد الأفكـــــار.. احنا جيل  اتربى على التليفزيون المصرى وبرضة متأثرش بيه.. احنا جيل حُــــرّ... ولو  حتي شاف المر
copy


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​


جمال معاة حق طبعا
ضيع علية ان يلحق الامتحانات قصدى الانتخابات ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

> جمال معاة حق طبعا
> ضيع علية ان يلحق الامتحانات قصدى الانتخابات ههههههههه



ما هو شفيق هيمسكاله عقبال ما الشعب يرجع حلو زى زمان

بعدين يدهاله الفترة الجاية

معلش يا جيمى 4 سنين مش حكاية


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما هو شفيق هيمسكاله عقبال ما الشعب يرجع حلو زى زمان
> 
> بعدين يدهاله الفترة الجاية
> 
> معلش يا جيمى 4 سنين مش حكاية


 معرفش ازاى  مقتنعة ان شفيق هاينجح وخصصوا بعد اللى حصل النهاردة دة !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

> معرفش ازاى  مقتنعة ان شفيق هاينجح وخصصوا بعد اللى حصل النهاردة دة !!!!!!!!!!



ههههههههههه سألتنى قبل كده السؤال ده وانا رديت عليك

قولتلك اللى خلاه يدخل الاعادة قادر ينجحه

طبعا اقصد ربنا ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*بشار يطلب محاكمته أمام القضاء المصرى"!
*


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2012)

* الامريكية أذا قلت لها كلام حلو على الياهوو
 ترد عليك :
 Thanks baby
 أما البنت العربية اذا دلعتها
 ترد عليك :
 قصدك ايه ؟؟؟؟
 Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!! 
  قصدك ايه قول !!!
Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!!
 مش فاهمه !!!!!
 Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!!
 روحت فين !!!!!!!!!
 Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!!
 ألوووووو !!!
 Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!!
 مبتردش ليه             !!Buzz !!
 ليه حبيتني أنا بالذات !!!!
 Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!!
 طيب أشمعنى انا!!!
 Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!!
 Buzz !!!
 الولد خاف ولغى اشتراك النت وباع اللابتوب
  P:
*


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2012)

*تعرف تقول الجملة البسيطة دي خمس مرات
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ..........
 .
 .
 .
 يا زهرة البنفسج انتي استبنفسجتي ولا لسه مستبنفسجتيش لو كنتي استبنفسجتي
 قولي انا استبنفسجت ولو كنتي ماستبنفسجتيش قولي انا لسه ماستبنفسجتش*


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

هنبدأ بقى نصطاد فى المية العكرة 





​


----------



## Samir poet (3 يونيو 2012)

*هكتب شعر واوزع عليكم عشان تنتخبونى يا رجالة المنتدى*​


----------



## +febronia+ (3 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (3 يونيو 2012)

* معاناة كل يوم XD
 انا بخاف انفض للامتحان بسبب الحوار ده*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

نفسي اعرف اتجمعوا ازاي 

 ولو كانت قنبله نزلت عليهم ماكنش هيبقي في دراسة اصلا 

يا خسااااارة 




​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسي اعرف اتجمعوا ازاي
> 
> ولو كانت قنبله نزلت عليهم ماكنش هيبقي في دراسة اصلا
> 
> ...




ههههه يا خسارة ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسي اعرف اتجمعوا ازاي
> 
> ولو كانت قنبله نزلت عليهم ماكنش هيبقي في دراسة اصلا
> 
> ...


هما مين دول اصلا كوينا اللى مش طايقهم كدة ههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> ههههه يا خسارة ؟؟؟؟



لو كنت موجودة الزمن ده كنت فجرتهم 


> هما مين دول اصلا كوينا اللى مش طايقهم كدة ههههههه



دول اللى خنقونا بنظريتهم وافتكاستهم

اينشتاين - فولير - بور  وباقى العصابة


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

وهما دول اللى هينتخبوا مرسى





​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لو كنت موجودة الزمن ده كنت فجرتهم
> 
> 
> دول اللى خنقونا بنظريتهم وافتكاستهم
> ...


انا خمنت كدة ةبرضة 
بس قولت اتاكد من صاحبة الشان هههه


----------



## oesi no (3 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (4 يونيو 2012)

هو الفيس بوك مهيس ؟​


----------



## marcelino (4 يونيو 2012)

*المدوّن  صبري خالد: آخر شائعات وصلت للبيت.. بيقولك شفيق وعد المسيحيين بزيادة  تسليح الكنائس عشان كدة بينتخبوه لإنه "مرشح الرب ودولة المسيح".*


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2012)

اساحبى وصل الميدان  ​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2012)

*ديموقراطية الاخوان *

*حسن  البرنس نائب الاخوان : يريد من الثوار ان يبقوا في الميدان حتي تنتهي جوله  الاعاده فاذا فاز مرسي سيطلبون من الثوار فض الميدان واذا فاز شفيق فسينزل  الاخوان ويعتصمون مع الثوار.*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2012)

اصعب لحظات الامتحان

لما تبقى قاعد وورقة اجابتك بيضااااااا

وتلاقى واحد من وراك بيقول للمراقب لو سمحت هو انا ينفع اجاوب فى ظهر الورقة كمان


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2012)

*خرجنا من انصار البرادعي دخلينا على انصار ابو اسماعيل وعدينا على انصار حمدين وقريب اوي هانسلم على انصار مرسي في المدان !

 السؤال: هي كلها انصار مافيش مهاجرين خالص 
*


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/#

*



​


----------



## treaz (5 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (5 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو الولية دى لسة عايشة ولا ماتت
بجد يعرف اخبارها يا جدعان
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## treaz (5 يونيو 2012)




----------



## مصطفى 1971 (5 يونيو 2012)

عجبتني جدا
من وجهة نظري ان الشعب اختار ممثلي الثورة 
و لكن


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## treaz (5 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


>



*طيب دى نقراها ازاى ...... عايزين ميكروسكوب*


----------



## white.angel (5 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2012)

* فقــــــــــــــــــــــط في مــــــــــــــــــــــــصر 

 13 يتقدمون بالترشح للرئاسة.. يفوز 2 في الإعادة ويسقط 11
 يقوم الـ 11 الي سقطو عاوزين يحكمو البلد 0_o*



​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (6 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (6 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> * فقــــــــــــــــــــــط في مــــــــــــــــــــــــصر
> 
> 13 يتقدمون بالترشح للرئاسة.. يفوز 2 في الإعادة ويسقط 11
> يقوم الـ 11 الي سقطو عاوزين يحكمو البلد 0_o*
> ...




اااة انا مشوفتش استعباط بالشكل دة​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يونيو 2012)

الشعب المصرى الوحيد عشان يعرفوا الانبوبة بتنفس ولا لأ
بيجيبو كبريت و يولعوة و يقعدو يلفوة حولين الانبوبة شوية
لو ماحصلش حاجة يبقى سليمة

*لو انفجرت تبقى عايزة تتغير!!


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (7 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههه ...أحنا بجد شعب مالوش حل*​


----------



## oesi no (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (7 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


لوكدة ماشى 
 هانتخب مرسى هههه


----------



## grges monir (7 يونيو 2012)

*  "محمود غزلان" بيرد على كلام الفريق "أحمد شفيق" في لقاؤه أمس مع "خيري  رمضان" .. وبيقول مرسى لم يهرب .. أهل الخير حطمو له الزنزانه ..*

*  على يــــدي ... مرسي في الزنانة من هما و اهل الخير بيكسروا الزنزانة من  هنا و هما يقولوله اخرج يا مرسي اخرج يا مرسي و هو يقول مخرجش يا بابا  مخرجش يا بابا مخرجش يا بابا ... الا صحيح يا اخوة هو الخير دلوقتي بقى  بتكسر الزانزين ؟!!! يعني افهم من كدة ان اللي هبروا المساجيين و سبب رُعب  لمصر كلها دول كانوا بيعملوا خير ؟!!! يعني اللي بيقتحموا اقسام الشرطة طول  السنة و نص اللي فاتت و يهربوا المحتجزين دول بيعملوا خير ؟!!! الله يخرب  بيوتكم بتقلبوا الباطل حق و الحق باطل*


----------



## grges monir (7 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يونيو 2012)

30:30:30:


----------



## marcelino (7 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


>



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (8 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2012)

*فى لقاء مرسى مع عماد اديب

عماد أديب: لو فاز خصمك ماذا ستفعل
مرسى: مش طبيعى إنه يفوز
عماد اديب: يا فندم لو الناس صوتت له وجاء رئيس ايه اللى ممكن يحصل
مرسى: أصل الناس مش هاتجيبه رئيس
عماد أديب: يا فندم ما هى الناس جابته للمركز الثانى وها يعيد معاك يبقى ممكن يفوز
مرسى: أنا أعرف نبض الشارع ومش هايجيبه
عماد اديب: يا فندم هى دى الديموقراطيه ان الناس تجيب اللى عايزاه
مرسى: الناس ها تجيبنى أنا علشان عايزه تغيير

طيب ماهو عماد هو الي غلطان .. لو كان سأله الطائر بيتكون من ايه .. كان رد زي البراباند وقاله من جناحين يغطيهم الريش وله (لامؤاخذه) مؤخره*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2012)

*كيف إتصل السجين الهارب ” مرسي ” بالجزيرة يوم الغضب رغم قطع الإتصالات ؟؟
 ==============================​========

كتب طارق حسين: بعد ظهور بوادر شكوك حول دور جماعة الاخوان المسلمين في احداث يوم الجمعة 28 يناير الدامي بمساعدة عناصر خارجية من حركة حماس الاخوانية و حزب الله الشيعي و تهريب السجناء التابعين لهم و علي رأسهم المرشح الحالي للجماعة لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية و الذي كان يتحدث مباشرة لقناة الجزيرة القطرية و يروي كيف ان ” الأهالي ” تمكنوا من تهريبهم من سجن وادي النطرون بالكيلو 97 الذي به محبسهم و هي منطقة غير ” مأهولة ” بالسكان أصلا !!

الأغرب كيف تمكن السجين الهارب و رفاقه من ” إستخدام الهاتف المحمول ” رغم قطع الاتصالات في مصر كلها و كلنا نعرف ذلك ؟؟!

والاجابة المنطقية الوحيدة لتلك الشواهد هي استخدامه لهاتف ” الثريا ” المتصل مباشرة بالاقمار الصناعية و خاصة أنه يقول في التسجيل الصوتي ( التليفون موجود ) .. اللهم الا اذا كان تليفون ثابتا بداخل المعتقل ام بكشك السجاير علي طريق السجن !!

وهنا نتساءل كيف تحصل السجناء الهاربين علي مثل هذا ” الهاتف ” ؟؟ الا اذا احضره احد لهم و هو من خارج السجن و ” مسجل به رقم تليفون قناة الجزيرة ” !

تعليق بيقول تليفونات الارضى كانت شغالة ..وده صحيح ..بس محتاجين نفهم .., هى قناة الجزيرة كانت عارفة رقم تليفون السجن ..وعارفة معاد خروج مرسى واتصلت بيه تطمن عليه .. والا هو كان مستنى يخرج ومعاه رقم الجزيرة فى جيب بدلة السجن ..ودخل على المامور واستاذنه يطمن اهله عن طريق قناة الجزيرة*


----------



## oesi no (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يونيو 2012)

الفرق بين البنت والولد لما النتيجة تظهر







تمام اساحبى..هما كدا الشباب دايما فى قمة التواضع وراضين بنصيبهم ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (8 يونيو 2012)

حقيقة علمية


----------



## oesi no (8 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (8 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (8 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (9 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (9 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2012)

ايون صح ؟:thnk0001:


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2012)

حزب النور يرفض د البرادعى رئيسا للجمعية التأسيسيه لكتابة الدستور ويطالب بشخص اسلامى ....وانا ارشح واحد من اثنين الشيخ انور البلكيمى او الشيخ على ونيس  


منقووول


----------



## grges monir (9 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (9 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2012)

*الشيخ انور البلكيمى يبرأ الشيخ على ونيس فى الفعل الفاضح لعدم وجود 4 شهود حسب الشريعة ...... ونسى أن الشيخ كان على طريق مصر اسكندرية ....... 
*


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ايون صح ؟:thnk0001:


مهو عشان تجربة اول كاميرا في العالم صورت نفسها بنفسها
والله اعلم...


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​



امـــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــن :ray::


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/#

*



​


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

*اتنفخت من جميع انواع الألش
ومرارتى اتفقعت من شخصية "اساحبى" , والأشًل, الناس اللى مستظرفاه وبتشيره ليل نهار , لو كان ده شخص حقيقى كنت عملتله بلوك !*


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (10 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ​


*طيب وايه اللى خرج الحاجه ام ايمن من البيت ؟؟:smil15:*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب وايه اللى خرج الحاجه ام ايمن من البيت ؟؟:smil15:*​




خرجت علشان تفقع لنا المراره​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

حد حس بالزالزال​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> حد حس بالزالزال​




لاااااااااا


----------



## white.angel (10 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> حد حس بالزالزال​


*اطلاقاً ..*
​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> لاااااااااا




انا الكرسي اتهز بيا وفكرت انه بيتهيالى مع انه كان واضح

بس فى ناس كتير على الفيس بوك أكدت الموضوع 

اكيد مش كله بيخرف زيي :new6:​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (10 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تصدق كنت داخله ناو اقولك*
*يا خساره محستش بيه ...:smile02*
* حلم حياتى انى احس بالزلزال*
*وكل حاجة بتتمرجح حواليا *
*حد يبقى يبلغنى بالميعاد قبلها عشان اركز:crazy_pil*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدق كنت داخله ناو اقولك
> يا خساره محستش بيه ...
> حلم حياتى انى احس بالزلزال
> ...



وانا كمان دى تانى مرة محسش بزلزال ههههههههههههههه

ياريت ينزلوهالنا فى تنبيهات المنتدى


----------



## white.angel (10 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> وانا كمان دى تانى مرة محسش بزلزال ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياريت ينزلوهالنا فى تنبيهات المنتدى


*انت صح ..*
*المفروض نكلم روك ... ينزلنا الخاصيه دى*
*تنبيه الزلزال*
*اليابان مش احسن من منتدانا*
*بيعرفوا الزلزال قبلها بساعه :fun_lol:*
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ​



هههههههههههههههههههه
اه والله انا زعلانه جدااااااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

تعليقا على اعلانات الجاسوسية فى التلفزيون المصرى 


أنا ماشي في الشارع واحد سألني هو ده زلزال قلتله  معرفش و  كنت فخور بنفسي  جدا.. كان شكله جاسوس و أنا مطلعش أسرار بلدي  أبدا.. بحبك  يا مصر


----------



## treaz (10 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2012)

*
في 1946 ومع نهاية الحرب العالميه الثانيه تطلعت القوي الوطنية للتخلص من معاهدة 1936 وقيودها، ونشأ تحالف واسع بين عناصر اليسار وشباب الطليعة الوفدية والطلبة والعمال لمواجهة طغيان حكومات الأقلية (النقراشي ثم صدقي) المدعومة من الإحتلال، وفي مقابلها شكل الإخوان والسعديين "الجبهة القومية"، كرأس حربة في الشارع للقصر والإحتلال ضد الحركة الوطنية.

في 12 فبراير 1946 دعت الحركة الوطنية لتظاهرة، خرجت ضخمة من جامعة القاهره عابرة الي ميدان الاسماعيليه "التحرير"، ووقعت مذبحة كوبري عباس. وحين نظمت الحركة في 21 فبراير مسيره لتأبين شهداء كوبري عباس، نشطت "الجبهة القومية" التي يقودها البنّا ضد فعاليات تأبين الشهداء، وهكذا تجاور مؤسسهم مع حكمدار بوليس القاهرة لمطاردة مظاهرات الحركة الوطنية، من العمال والطلبة، في هذا اليوم 21 فبراير 1946: أضيفت لتاريخنا الوطني أسماء 33 شهيداً، كان مؤسس الإخوان شريكا مباشرا في ذبحهم، وبعدها كان طبيعيا أن تلاحقه في كل مكان، هتافات "يسقط صنيعة الإستعمار"

ما أشبه اليوم بالبارحة، صوتك للإستبن، حفيد الخونة.

منقول من حركة الطليعة الناصرية ا(ثوار 25 يناير)ا


*


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

شعب عظيم بتاع كلللله ههههههههههههه




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (11 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (11 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (11 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يونيو 2012)

*يالا انتخبو شفيق 


[YOUTUBE]InS_knBB2WM&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## oesi no (11 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (11 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (11 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (11 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>


*يا الف خسارة :t33: *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2012)

كلنا هذا الطالب 





​


----------



## Twin (11 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

فى ناس مش عندها ذوق فى التعامل... فى ناس مش  يفرق معاها تجرح حد بكلامها او مش تجرحو.. بس يفرق معاها ان مش حد يمسها او يقربلها بكلمه!! طب مدام بيحسو..ليه مش بيفكرو افعالهم دى او اقوالهم دى ممكن تجرح ولا لاء.. اوقات بحب اقرب لهم علشان افهم..القيهم قلبهم طيب جدا..بس ده طبعهم.او يمكن من صغرهم محدش كان بينبههم انهم يخدو بلهم .....فبحس انهم مش قصدهم.. و ساعتها نقدر نسامحهم و نعزرهم...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2012)

الاخوان المتخلفوووون .......... بلاش تعيشوا فى الدور​


----------



## treaz (11 يونيو 2012)

*‏.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (11 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 يونيو 2012)

*من غرائب الشعب المصرى
 لو حصلت عنده اي مشكله فى التلفزيون او أي جهاز قديم

 |
 |
 ... ... |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 بينزل ضرب وتخبيط فيه (>_<) !!!

 لاء والاغرب من كده .. ان الجهاز بيشتغل فى الاخر  !!*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 يونيو 2012)

*ابو ام الرخامة يا جدع*
*



*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 يونيو 2012)

*الزوجة الامريكية

 والزوج نازل الشغل :

 تروح وترجع بالسلامة و KISS

 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 الزوجة المصرية :

 مع السلامة و KISS الزباله ف ايدك وانت نازل 
*


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>




اوووووف دى صدمه صادمه هههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2012)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده احنا اتهزقنا تهزيق :new6:


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اوووووف دى صدمه صادمه هههههه​


امال ايه يابرنس دول خسرانين 3/1 
تخيل بقى لو خسروا 6/1  ههههههههههههه 


^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده احنا اتهزقنا تهزيق :new6:


بطوله اوروبا جايهه عليكم بخسارة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)

LOL


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 يونيو 2012)

*واحد اشترى سامسونج صيني 500GB ما اشتغل معه مضبوط فتحه وجد بداخله فلاش ميموري 128MB*

* احلى شيء الثقالات صواميل *​ 




​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موتتني من الضحك بجد


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (12 يونيو 2012)

*يـاكــــش تـتـسخط جزمه برباط الى تقول يا ارتباط .. P:

 يــاكــــش تـتـخبط بطوبه الى تقول يا خطوبه .. P:

 يــاكـــش تولع بجاز الى تقول يا جواز .. P:
 ... .
 .
 .
 .

 مع تحيات حملة مستعجله على ايه ياختى انتى وهى
 اخرك هتوقفى فى المطبخ تخرطى الملوخيه
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2012)

*هذا الشيئ سيشارك فى وضع دستور المحروسة
*
[YOUTUBE]3jST-SzKDYI[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2012)

اغنيه عايز سكر عايز زيت :smile01


[YOUTUBE]6_fcVS11e6M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2012)

*عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ليلة 10 فبراير يطالب بحكومة يرأسها شخصية وطنية مثل أحمد شفيق أو عمر سليمان للفترة الإنتقالية. هذا الكلام بعد موقعة الجمل بـ 8 أيام. 

الإخوان يهاجمون الآن شفيق وعمر سليمان 

حد فاهم حاجة ؟؟؟؟
*
[YOUTUBE]x1Jl43dMZFk[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## jajageorge (13 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> *يـاكــــش تـتـسخط جزمه برباط الى تقول يا ارتباط .. P:
> 
> يــاكــــش تـتـخبط بطوبه الى تقول يا خطوبه .. P:
> 
> ...



(عينى فى عينك)


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ليلة 10 فبراير يطالب بحكومة يرأسها شخصية وطنية مثل أحمد شفيق أو عمر سليمان للفترة الإنتقالية. هذا الكلام بعد موقعة الجمل بـ 8 أيام.
> 
> الإخوان يهاجمون الآن شفيق وعمر سليمان
> 
> ...



ان الهبل ليه ناسه وانهم مصرين يستعبطونا ويختمونا علي قفانا
بس نسيوا ان الثورة قامت لاننا زهقنا من الاستعباط والختم علي القفا


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2012)

على فكرة ، البوست ده مسموح فيه بالعياط والحسرة ..





​


----------



## oesi no (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

تطبيقا لحق المرأة فى وجودها فى التأسيسية  ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جدعة يا بت


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​


:yaka:​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

روووووووعة​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه اتفضحنا  :new6:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)

*
*


----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)

* دخلت الإمتحان وجدت أسئلة لا أعرفها فوضعت لهم أجوبة لا يعرفونها !!
 .
 .
 فكرة برضو مش كدا ؟ D:*


----------



## oesi no (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (13 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)

* أحيانا لا ندرك قيمة الفراش الناعم..والبيت الهاديء ... والوسادة النظيفة ...
 والطعام اللذيذ ونعمة الأمن والأمان والنعيم

 فنبحث عن أي شيء ونبكي لأننا فقدناه

 عجبا لنا!!

 قولوا الحمد لله
*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


>


أميـــن​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (13 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


*ست أم أربعة وستين :t33:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ست أم أربعة وستين :t33:*​



كانت على ايامنا 44 بس شكلها عدت الرقم دة من زمان فعلا :t33:


----------



## grges monir (13 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*



​


----------



## grges monir (13 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)

* وعلى راى المثل
 يا مرسى لو باض الديك برضة مش هديك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (13 يونيو 2012)

داا مش فوتوشوب داا الطيار والمساعد بتاعة طلعوو يكلوو لقمة 
عقبال ماا الركاب يلموو من بعض الاجرة .. :new6:


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

> داا مش فوتوشوب داا الطيار والمساعد بتاعة طلعوو يكلوو لقمة
> عقبال ماا الركاب يلموو من بعض الاجرة .. :new6:



ده مش فوتشوب



ده برنامج تانى


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> داا مش فوتوشوب داا الطيار والمساعد بتاعة طلعوو يكلوو لقمة
> عقبال ماا الركاب يلموو من بعض الاجرة .. :new6:




احلى تعليق شوفته على الصورة دى : أنتحار مخترع الفوتوشوب :smil12:​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (13 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> احلى تعليق شوفته على الصورة دى : أنتحار مخترع الفوتوشوب :smil12:​



لا جابت لة شلل رعاش الاول بعد كدة انتحر :smil12:


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

طبعا صوتنا للفريق حنا شفيق جرجس 




​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا صوتنا للفريق حنا شفيق جرجس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا عسل


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 يونيو 2012)

*يابختك يا عم شفيق *​


----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*كان يوم امتحان اللغة العربية ....
لم اكن فتحت اى كتاب حتى صباح يوم الامتحان ...
كانت لجنة الامتحان بالاسكندرية ....
وكنت قد نسيت رقم الجلوس بالقاهرة ....
ولم اكن اعلم اسم لجنة الامتحان .... ولا اين توجد
ولم يكن لدى موبيل .... فلم يكن قد اخترع بعد ...
استقليت تاكسى .... ولم استطيع ان احدد وجهتى
كنت على شاطئ البحر تائة ...
وعبرت بى ساعات ابحث عن ما لا اعلمه لامتحن ما لم استذكرة
.....
....
....
واستقظت من النوم وانا الهث من كثرة الركض ....
....
...
....
فقد كان ....... حلم ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2012)

فيها ايه لو كنت حطيت لسانك في بوقك وسكت 
 بتحط نفسك في مواقف بايخةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2012)

*.*



​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2012)

*صرح مصدر رسمى بالمجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحه انه فى حاله اصدار المحكمه الدستورية العليا بعدم دستورية انتخابات مجلسى الشعب والشورى وحل المجلسين سيدعو المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحه مجلسى الشعب والشورى الى اجتماع مشترك قبل حلهما وذلك بغرض تطبيق قانون مضاجعه الوداع*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2012)

*
*





فعلا دا المكان المناسب


----------



## oesi no (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>




ههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>




تحفه دي

رجعلي التقييم الاولاني عشان احطه هنا بقي 
:smile01


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا قلب امه


----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (15 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ​


 حلوة جدا جدا مخ عبقري


----------



## grges monir (15 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (15 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (15 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (15 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ​




ههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (15 يونيو 2012)

وانا اللى كنت ناسي انى طول عمرى فلول


----------



## oesi no (15 يونيو 2012)

*




*​*جاهزة يا حاجه جاهزة يا ابنى جاك صاروخ بمعاميعك*

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

* هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

*https://www.facebook.com/#

*

والاربع سنين دول بقي عوض عن اربع سنين بتوع الحكم ولا ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهو هايحس اصلا لما يموت بقرصهم

بجد المجانين في نعيم
ههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

من شوية وانا رايحة انتخب السواق بيقولي انا وبابا انتخبوا شفيق وماشي يقول انتخبوا شفيق بابا بيقوله طب وانت هتنتخب مين قاله مرسي هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والنعمة احنا شعب مسخرة


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (16 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

*https://www.facebook.com/#

*





الا هو مين بديع دا والنبي


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

*
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2012)

*دي تونس بعد حكم الاسلاميين *


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

*
*


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

ربنا اللي بياخد يا عم ايوووووووووب​


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2012)

:smile01​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

*منذ قليل علي قناه on tv صرح المرشح الاستبن محمد مرسي
 على لسانه المرة دى مش على لسان المرشد  !!!

  انه بصدد اصدار قرار فور فوزه بالرئاسه بالغاء حكم المحكمه الدستوريه  العليا واعاده مجلس الشعب مره اخري وبذلك تكون مع الاخوان السلطه التنفيذيه  والتشريعيه.

 والبسوا عشان خارجين يا بتوع المقاطعة !!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ​



والنبي عندك حق وانا كمان اشك leasantr


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (17 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> *منذ قليل علي قناه on tv صرح المرشح الاستبن محمد مرسي
> على لسانه المرة دى مش على لسان المرشد  !!!
> 
> انه بصدد اصدار قرار فور فوزه بالرئاسه بالغاء حكم المحكمه الدستوريه  العليا واعاده مجلس الشعب مره اخري وبذلك تكون مع الاخوان السلطه التنفيذيه  والتشريعيه.
> ...


تصريح بيدل على غباء سياسى
نصريح اسعدنى بجد مارو


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

* ههههههههههههههههههههههه


*


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

المؤشرات الاوليه : تقدم شفيق عند مؤيدي شفيق .. وتقدم المرسي عند مؤيدي المرسي .. وتقدم سن اليأس عند باقي الشعب :


----------



## +febronia+ (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

الحياة : مرسى هو المتقدم .. اون تى فى : شفيق هو المتقدم ..سى بى سى : الاتنين قريبين اوى فى الاصوات .. النهار : لا يامعلمين مرسى هو المتقدم .. الجزيرة مباشر : ايوة فعلا مرسى هو المتقدم .. محمد مرسى ذات نفسه : انا بقيت رئيس الجمهورية .. شفيق : كداب ولسه الفرز منتهاش

ومش عاوزين الشعب يطلع متخلف !!


----------



## jajageorge (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)

*الاخت الفاضلة ام ليزا *


----------



## jajageorge (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

*بعيدًا عن الرئيس اللي جاى _لأنه أى كان هو _ رئيس على نفسه ، اسكندرية دى ليها قواعد و وقوانين 
 و اللي عايز يجيها يا مرحبا يا مرحبا بس بشروطنا
 اولا :- هياخد شور 3 مرات في اليوم و طول ما هو راكب أى وسيلة مواصلات البيرفم بتاعه في أيده ( مش ذنبنا نكره حاسة الشم بسببك )
 ثانيا :- الكرسى بتاعك في المواصلات ليه أول و أخر ( مش أنت تنام و تاخد راحتك أوى و أنا أقعد على الشباك )
 ثالثا :- عايز تعدى طريق البحر فيه  أختراع أسمه نفق ماتتفردش في الشارع أوى يعنى بعلبة الكشرى و ربع الهريسة  بتاعك و ساحب وراك الأسرة و أحنا نتحرق مش مهم نوصل ( مش بلد مامى هى خليك  ضيف حسيس )
 رابعا :- تمشى  عينك على مودامك بس لسة سينجل يبقى ماتجيش  من البداية محدش طلب من حضرتك رأيكك في لبسنا و شكلنا و صوتنا و طريقة  تعديتنا الشارع 
 خامسا :- البحر ده أنا سيبينوا لحضرتك كرم مننا مش  أكتر حلة محشى نوووو ، سمك نوووووووووو ، حلة مكرونة نوووووووووو , بطيخ و  الجو ده أنسى ده ملكية عامة مش مزبلة 

 كفاية عليكم كدة دلوقتى و أشوف حد منكم في الشارع تانى *



مش اسكندرانى بس عجبتنى


----------



## jajageorge (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (19 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *بعيدًا عن الرئيس اللي جاى _لأنه أى كان هو _ رئيس على نفسه ، اسكندرية دى ليها قواعد و وقوانين
> و اللي عايز يجيها يا مرحبا يا مرحبا بس بشروطنا
> اولا :- هياخد شور 3 مرات في اليوم و طول ما هو راكب أى وسيلة مواصلات البيرفم بتاعه في أيده ( مش ذنبنا نكره حاسة الشم بسببك )
> ثانيا :- الكرسى بتاعك في المواصلات ليه أول و أخر ( مش أنت تنام و تاخد راحتك أوى و أنا أقعد على الشباك )
> ...



هههههههههه الراجل داا شكلو مشترك في جمعية طرد المصيفين تحت شعار اسكندرية دي مش ماريناا اسكندرية دي مدينة .. :new6:


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

*
*


----------



## jajageorge (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

* يا صلاحياتك يا مرسي 
*


----------



## jajageorge (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)

*رسميا فرنسا دخلت في حيط*


----------



## grges monir (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>


جااااااااااامده ههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## raffy (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (20 يونيو 2012)

يوم سعيد فى تاريخ مصر :-

اللى انتخب مرسى فرحان لان مرسى كسب ..واللى انتخب شفيق فرحان لان شفيق كسب.. و اللى قاطع فرحان لان طنطاوى لبس الكسبان السلطانيه ، اللى بيكره مبارك فرحان لانه مات.. و اللى بيحبه فرحان لانه لسه عايش !!!! .
ربنا يباركلنا فى الحشيش المصرى طويل التيلة D:


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يونيو 2012)

اوعوا تقلقوا 

مصر كلها هتترفع لفوق














عشان الاستبن يتركب


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

*https://www.facebook.com/#

*

اذا فاز مرسي


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يونيو 2012)

ياسلام لو نشوف الروح الرياضية دى فى مصر ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

*مهما كان سجنى عالى ..... فلن اظل سجيناً فيه*​


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يونيو 2012)

*مراقبة الامتحانات فى اليابان*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

*المعلم حسن بوحة صاحب مقهى الفيشاوي معلق بوسترات شفيق ..
وجنبها ورقة كاتب فيها
اي كلب هيقرب للبوستر هحطة على حجر المعسل 
*


​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يونيو 2012)

اصل السواق مش _ شاطر _ و المفروض يمشي _ مهدي _ و لكنه _ عاكف على العند و رافض يمشي في الطريق ال _ صالح _ و مالوش _ ونيس


منقووووول​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*صلى الله على مين وسلم على مييين ؟؟؟*
*دة عيل مسخرة أصلاً اللى كتب الكلام دة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *صلى الله على مين وسلم على مييين ؟؟؟*
> *دة عيل مسخرة أصلاً اللى كتب الكلام دة*​



[YOUTUBE]GQJIdePDn5Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## مسرة (21 يونيو 2012)

*زغرطي يامصر كمان وكمان تقريبا نجحوا الاخوان
زغرطي يا مصر يا بلد النصر ....بكرة هتنامي من العصر.......
زغرطي يا ام لبيب خلاص بنفصل الجلابيب............
زغرطي يا ام صاصا باي باي لكل رقاصة
روحنا انتخبنا ومعملناش نداله وبرضوا مبروك للحرية والعدالة
زغرطي يا ام مروان بلدنا هتبقي اجمل من ايران
زغرطي يا ام هيما عمركم ما هتشوفوا السيما؟؟؟؟؟؟
زغرطي يا انشراح اللي جاي أوسخ من اللي راح*


----------



## Twin (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Critic (22 يونيو 2012)

نمت نووووووووووووووووووووووووووم بالاسبوع كله


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2012)

* الزواج الفيسبوكي في 2013 ^_^


*


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## bob (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (22 يونيو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


>


 
*وكانت احلي فضيحة :gy0000:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يونيو 2012)

*رد*



+febronia+ قال:


>



وليه اسمه جورج حرام عليكى ده اسم مبروك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2012)

*
*


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

ياترى الواحد هيلاقى صداقة كدة 
ولا يشترى كلب ويريح دماغه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ياترى الواحد هيلاقى صداقة كدة
> ولا يشترى كلب ويريح دماغه



اشترى كلب اضمن


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## bob (23 يونيو 2012)

*أنا  بحاول أرفه عنكم شوية يا جماعة علشان عارف إنه  حيبقي يوم صعب وربنا يستر،  وماحدش عارف يتوقع النتيجة حتي مع كل اللي شفناه من الطرفين، واللي مخلي  الموقف أكثر حساسية إن ده ليه جماهير كتير وده ليه جماهير كتير، بس أهم  حاجة وأبسط مظاهر التحضر إن اللي يكسب بكره نباركله وننسي الموضوع ونشوف  مصلحتنا بقي..!

 فسواء كنت بتشجع أسبانيا أو بتشجع فرنسا، خلي  روحك رياضية *


----------



## jajageorge (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2012)

*

*


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

*للى نفسه الجيش يرجع ثكناته!

  نقوله واحنا نفسنا : ابو اسماعيل يرجع قناه الناس و يسرى فوده يرجع لندن و  يوسف القرضاوي يرجع قطر... و بلال فضل يرجع اليمن و وائل غنيم يرجع دبى و  علاء الاسوانى يرجع فرنسا و عمرو حمزاوى يرجع المانيا و ساويرس يرجع  موبينيل و البرادعى يرجع النمسا و معتز عبد الفتاح يرجع امريكا و ٦ ابريل  يرجعوا صربيا وعلاء عبدالفتاح يرجع جنوب افريقيا و حماس ترجع غزة و الأسلحة  ترجع ليبيا و محمود سعد يرجع مجلة الكواكب و الشباب ترجع من الميدان و  الناس ترجع شغلها و الشعب يرجع لعقله و حمد يرجع لموزه و جيهان فاضل ترجع  للسينما و خالد يوسف يرجع لمراته و الأهلي يرجع يلعب و الشوارع ترجع تفتح و  نواره نجم ترجع الغرزة ، و الأمن و الاقتصاد و السياحة يرجعوا لمصر!

 منقوووووووووول*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يونيو 2012)

المثال الذى ابكانى شخصيا ​


----------



## jajageorge (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يونيو 2012)

*
كدة اقدر بكل فخر اقول لأي اجنبي: "لو اذكي واحد عندكو عالم احنا اغبي واحد عندنا رئيس جمهورية"*:fun_lol:


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*طنطاوي بيقول لكم

إنتهى الدرس يا غبي!​ 

​*


----------



## jajageorge (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*التلفزيون المصري بدأ يطبل لمرسي...هيقول دلوأتي انه صاحب الضربه الجويه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*فقدت الإنسانية كلها بلدا.... من اغلى البلاد.... من اعز البلاد.... وداعا مصرنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*مرسى هو رئيس مصر



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻓﺎﻛﺮﺓ ﺃﻥ ﺑﻘﺎﻟﻬﻢ 5 ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﺑﻴﺰﻭﺭﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻭ ﻃﻠﻌﻮﺍ
ﺑﻴﻜﺘﺒﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺒﺔ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل : الحرس الجمهوري يصل لمحيط منزل مرسي لتأمينه ومرسي يرد عليه بإطلاق النار ويقفز من الشباك هاربا *


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يونيو 2012)

*تم منع اغنيه هاتي بوسه يا بت لانها حراااااااااااام وخلوا الاغنيه 
 هاتي جلابيه يابت هاتي عمه يا بت واهو مرسي لابس برنيطه ومعلق ف ديلو  شريطه وبياكل حتيت شوكلاته وبيشرب ملوخيه بشفاته
احبيبي امرسي*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*عدت خمس ساعات من الاربع سنين ....... يا مسهل يا رب*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عدت خمس ساعات من الاربع سنين ....... يا مسهل يا رب*


لا لسه
هيستلمها 1 يوليه​


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عدت خمس ساعات من الاربع سنين ....... يا مسهل يا رب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*تهانينا دكتور مرسي بس انت عملت مشاكل وسوء فهم كبير في ترجمة كلمة توكتوك في جميع انحاء العالم والقنوات الاجنبية*


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 يونيو 2012)

عاجل جدااااا  قرر الرئيس محمد مرسى تغيير التقديرات من جيد و جيد جدا و ممتاز الى ..... شاطر و شاطر اوى و بديييييع


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*اعتدنا على البكاء على اعزاء فارقونا ...... فكيف سنبكى على وطن يموت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*بلد تاهت يا ولاد الحلال

من يجدها ...... يرجعها لإلاهها .... الذى باعته من آلاف السنوات*


----------



## jajageorge (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZOj4W8kSsuk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## treaz (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## raffy (25 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه ارحموا نفسكم شوية 
شكلهم شوية تانى هيقيموا الحد على المنتدى 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## treaz (25 يونيو 2012)

* الشعب لن يقبل بقطونيل

 نفذ يا حلو هههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


>


 
*هههههههه جميله دى اوى...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هههههههه جميله دى اوى...*




ههههههههههههههه اه عجبتني لما شوفتها 
وافتكرت ابن اختي
فجاه نلاقيه ساكت وعمال يحط صابعه في الارض
وفي الاخر نكتشف انه عمال يدوس علي نمله :smile01


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 يونيو 2012)

كانوا بيقوللنا زمان (مبارك) شعب مصر وكان نفسنا نقول ان الرب (شفيق) على شعبه ولكن للاسف هنقول (مرسى مرسى لماذا تضهدنى).​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (25 يونيو 2012)

*هناك مثل فرنسي يقول : ( اذا حاول احد اغتصابك فحاول الدفاع عن نفسك فان لم تستطع فحاول ان تستمتع ) 

على الشعب المصرى أن يستمتع الأن و يكف عن الشكوى*





*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هناك مثل فرنسي يقول : ( اذا حاول احد اغتصابك فحاول الدفاع عن نفسك فان لم تستطع فحاول ان تستمتع )
> 
> على الشعب المصرى أن يستمتع الأن و يكف عن الشكوى*
> 
> ...



بس دا ماينفعش مع مرسي خالص
:act23::act23::act23:


----------



## Twin (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## treaz (25 يونيو 2012)

* Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  *


----------



## treaz (25 يونيو 2012)

دقيقة حداد على البلد هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (25 يونيو 2012)

*



*
*مبروك يا مصر ... بدل الرئيس اتنين *​


----------



## Twin (25 يونيو 2012)

*#رصد | #مرسى_رئيساً | رئيس الوزراء الكندى : لم ارى فى حياتى شخص يترشح لمنصب الرئيس عن حزب ثم بعد ان يفوز يطلب منه منافسوه الاستقالة من هذا الحزب وعدم تشكيل فريق رئاسى منه و عدم تشكيل حكومة من اغلبيه حزبه والاغرب انه يوافق .. كم هى غريبة الديمقراطية المصرية .. !*



*عزييييييييييييمة مصر ديماً *


----------



## Twin (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 يونيو 2012)

بعد فوز مرسىالعسكر بيقول لنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


>



من الاخر مفيش حد يلمها :d


----------



## mero_engel (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (26 يونيو 2012)

ياأيامك السودا ياعكشة


----------



## jajageorge (26 يونيو 2012)

ناس رايقة وراكبة الهوا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2012)

*البرادعى والببلاوى والعقدة يرفضون الحكومة.. واتجاه للإبقاء على الجنزورى

ههههههههههههههههههههه ......
*


----------



## Twin (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2012)

* تــضــيـع الام عــشـريـن عــامــا مــن عــمــرهــا

 كـي تـصـنـع مــن ابــنــهــا رجـــل .

 ثــــم تــاتـــي امــراة اخـــرى لــتـجـعـلـه اهـبـل فــي نــص ســاعـــة*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2012)

*وجّه رئيس تجمع الوحدة الوطنية وشيخ مشايخ أهل السنة في البحرين نصيحة للرئيس المصري المنتخب د.محمد مرسي بهدم الاهرامات وعمل ما لم يتمكن من عمله الصحابي عمرو بن العاص

اللى عنده واجب يعمله مع هذا الأعرابى .... أهلا بيه*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2012)

*انتا يا اةس نالك بى ابويا 
ملكش دعوة بة دا اسمو ابويا وانا انا
اسمى سمير بطرس
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى حقيقة ربنا يسامحك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يونيو 2012)

* الحب كالزهرة الجميلة والوفاء هي قطرات الندى عليها والخيانة هي الحذاء البغيض الذي يدوس على الوردة فيسحقها  *​


----------



## jajageorge (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)

true story  lol


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)

ظهور كائنات  غريبه فى البحر بعد فوز مرسي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ظهور كائنات غريبه فى البحر بعد فوز مرسي


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قعدت ثوانى  لغايه ما جمعت الصوره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.. شوفتها فى الحقيقه.. بس الموجه قدت عليها و كل شىء انكشف و بااان !!! لو كانت لبسا مايو كان هيبقا ارحم ....


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)

حد عاوز


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> حد عاوز



*اناااااااا جدا بس فيه شيكولاتة :new6:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2012)

*ده لو طلع من الشاشه فى الحر الى إحنا فيه هيبقا عصير فراوله ههههههههههه*


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2012)

* نحتاج  مليون مسلم لرفع شعار رمضان على جوجل ان رفع شعار رمضان على جوجل يثبت  للصهيانة اننا نحن دين الحق فارجو مشاركة الموضوع و نشره على الرابط التالي

http://goo.gl/WJDFy*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2012)

* اكبر  حمله على الفيس لوضع شعار رمضان على جوجل والفيس بووك لازم كلنا نعمل  مشاركه وندخل ندعم الحمله متبخلش بصوتك محتاجين 5 مليون صوت  لرفع الشعار 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/-/408581749184539?sk=app_153284594738391*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2012)

شوفتو بقى جهل وتخلف الاسلاميين 
وخصوص بعد ما عمنا مرسى مسك الريس
هههههههههههههههههههههه
دا ولسة


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## mero_engel (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


>


*  مش فاهما!!!*
* الطفل طالع  يعمل عمليه استشهاديه و يفجر نفسه!!!!*
* و مامته هى الى بتلبسه!!*
* و لا  ده لبس تنكرى  و بيلعب؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يونيو 2012)

حقيقي للأسف!


----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)

النفسنة بتيدأ من الصغر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)

فوتوشوب اصلى


----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

احلي حاجة في العزومة لمتها

وارخم حاجة فيها مواعينها




​


----------



## jajageorge (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

*https://www.facebook.com/#

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (30 يونيو 2012)

الى اصحاب الخبرة فى  نشر الغسيل 
حد يقوللى نشرت الغسيل دة ازاى ههههه


​


----------



## grges monir (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2012)

*عندما يتكلم الجهلاء بما لا يفهمون ..... علما بأن عضو بمجلس الشعب السابق



*​


----------



## grges monir (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2012)

*
الكذب مالوش رجلين
مرسى بالقميص الواقى من الرصاص







*​


----------



## jajageorge (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (30 يونيو 2012)

​‎


----------



## jajageorge (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 يوليو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (1 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (1 يوليو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mxOabX25FWw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ​


ههههههههـ آلشعب هيختفى فى ظروف غآمضة :fun_lol: ..

.،​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يوليو 2012)

شكلك حاطط عينك على وزارة الاعلام ​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2012)

*"مبارك" رئيساً لمصر على صفحات جريدة الحرية والعدالة ​​*



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *"مبارك" رئيساً لمصر على صفحات جريدة الحرية والعدالة​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميت مرة اقولهم بطلوا الصنف المضروب دة ولا فيش فايدة*
*مش عايزين يغيروا غرزة عطيطو ...إدمان غبااااء *


----------



## marcelino (1 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (1 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (1 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2012)

*
خداع ادراكى ... بس ازااااااااااى ؟؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> خداع ادراكى ... بس ازااااااااااى ؟؟؟*




هما لون بعض فعلا ما عدا الخط اللى فى النص لونه افتح شويه

فلما بنغطيه بايدينا بيظهر ان الاتنين لون واحد​


----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> خداع ادراكى ... بس ازااااااااااى ؟؟؟*


هما لون واحد وتسليط الاضاءة على المنتصف هو اللى مديهم  الشكل ده فلما نخفى المكان المتسلط فيه الضوء بيبانوا بألوانهم الحقيقية


----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2012)

علشان خاطر الزمالكاوية


----------



## jajageorge (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2012)

* هههههههههههههههه*

تأثير الحر


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bob (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 يوليو 2012)

وحياتكوا هذا حدث من يومين


----------



## ponponayah (3 يوليو 2012)

*اثبت درآسة أمريكية أن:

المرأة تبتسم بـ معدل { 62 } مرة في اليوم ..
بينمآ يبتسم الرجل بـ معدل { 8 } مرآت في اليوم .. !
عشآن تعرفوا مين النكدي بس D:✿​*


----------



## Critic (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>



ياغلب الى فى بالى منك ياشقاوة


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2012)

الجلطه.

  .
  .
  .

 هى شعور تشعر به لما يجي شخص انت مش طايق امه

  و يقلك

  (( ع فكرة انا زعلان منك !! ))


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (4 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2012)

من الذاكرة 
انا بعتز بدموعى جدا 
بس الكوميك ده دايما بيهزمنى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)

شــَربتُ > النيدو < كَي انساكي ..!!! (

 و في كل قطرة نيدو كنت اراكي ! (


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2012)

*مصريه وافتخر D:*
​


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2012)

*من تهيسات جريدة الاجرام .... الأهرام سابقا



*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من تهيسات جريدة الاجرام .... الأهرام سابقا*​
> 
> 
> *
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كويس انهم قالوا ماس كهربائى .... احسن ما يقولوا محروق نتيجة عقب سيجارة فى حمام السباحة فى الدير 

ينهار ازرق على التهيسات​


----------



## grges monir (5 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)

النهارده و  أنا فى الصيدلية دخل عليا تلاتة سلفيين و أمرونى انى مابيعش لبوس فى  الصيدلية علشان ده يعتبر " زنا " , سألتهم انتوا مين , قالولى احنا " جماعة  الأمر بالبرشام و النهى عن اللبوس ", ولما رفضت, كسرولى الصيدلية و شربوا  كل ال" توسيفان " اللى فى الصيدلية و مشيوا
lol


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 يوليو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2012)

*وهى اللى فاكراكى بتطبطبى عليها p:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2012)

الناس مقامات


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (6 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (6 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

*شعب غبي لازم يتحكم بفرعون



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

*لو امطرت السماء حرية ,,, لفتح العبيد شماسيهم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

دائما ما تهز الكلاب اذيالها لمن يطعمها

والوقوف للسلام الوطنى المصرى حرام فى اللجنة التأسيسية

والوقوف للسلام الوطنى الأميركى حلال فى السفارة الأمريكية .....




​


----------



## Critic (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يوليو 2012)

tmam 




​


----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

*



*​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

*لكل ام قالتلي وانا صغيرة 
 حجوّزك ابنى لمــا تگبري :$

 أحب أقولك :
 على فكره أنا مانسيتش يا وليّه يا كــدابهْ*


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

*حوار بين زوجين
 عاد الزوج من عمله متجهم الوجه مقطب الجبين، فتحت له امرأته الباب فلم يسلم عليها و لم يكلمها،
 ولم يغير ملابس العمل كعادته كل يوم، ....
 جلس في زاوية و وضع يده على رأسه و راح يتأفف، قدمت له زوجته الطعام فلم يأكل....
 و قال : أعيدي الطعام إلى مكانه فلن آكل شيئا
 سألته : ما بك ؟!
 قال في انفعال : لا شيء.. لا شيء..
 قالت أرجوك أخبرني فلعلي أستطيع مساعدتك..
 قال : قلت لك لا شيء..فدعيني و شأني..
 تلطفت معه أكثر و قالت : أنا زوجتك و صاحبة سرك ، فلمن تبث همك إذا لم تبثه لزوجتك ؟
 تشجع و قال : و بماذا تستطيعين مساعدتي ؟
 قالت أساعدك بحياتي لو أردت ، و هل عندي من هو أغلى منك ؟ فقط قل لي ما الذي أزعجك ؟
 قال : قانون تزمع الحكومة فى إصداره
 هو الذي أزعجني..
 قالت : و ما دخلك أنت بقوانين الحكومة ؟!
 قال : القانون يقول : يحكم بالإعدام على كل رجل لا يتزوج على زوجته..!!!!!!

 قالت : و هل يزعجك يا حبيبي أن تموت شهيدا!!!!!!




*


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

*الأنترنت يفعل المستحيل  بمدمنيه........

 لاتحاول الوصول إلى هذا المستوى من الأدمان*


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## bob (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

bob قال:


>




هههههه


يابنى اللى زى دى تبقى مريضه نفسيه ​


----------



## jajageorge (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2012)

:download:




​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

عثثثثثثثثثثثثل  يا جون سينا وانت صغير


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)

*عزيزتى بنوتى المستقبليه 
 انتى بس تعالى ومالكيش دعوة 
 وربنا لاعملك حقل تجارب
*



​


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Critic (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (9 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (9 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (9 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ponponayah (10 يوليو 2012)

يعنى النور اتقطع وانت بتحلف اليمين قولنا صدفه... المنتخب يخرج من التصفيات قولنا بتحصل... يحصل زلزال قولنا ميجراش ... العلم يتقطع وانت في احتفالية القوات المسلحة اوكيه ... انما توصل لسمكة قرش في أسكندراية لالالالا يا ابو الارمراس كدا اوفر اوفر بركاتك يا فقرى​


----------



## رانا (10 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههه جميله


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> يعنى النور اتقطع وانت بتحلف اليمين قولنا صدفه... المنتخب يخرج من التصفيات قولنا بتحصل... يحصل زلزال قولنا ميجراش ... العلم يتقطع وانت في احتفالية القوات المسلحة اوكيه ... انما توصل لسمكة قرش في أسكندراية لالالالا يا ابو الارمراس كدا اوفر اوفر بركاتك يا فقرى​


علامات مشروع النهضة جاية وريا بسرعة بونى ههههههه


----------



## jajageorge (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (10 يوليو 2012)

*مبارك أو الفوضى.. تعديلات الدستور أو فراغ دستوري.. العسكر أو الإنهيار.. الإخوان أو الفلول.. مجلس الإخوان أو مجلس العسكر.. القضاء أو الرئيس.. 

هي الإختيارات مافيهاش ثورة خالص؟؟؟!!!*





*عند أمه يا أدهم *


----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يهددددديكم


----------



## Samir poet (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (11 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2012)

ده احنا لينا الجنة ​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 يوليو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده احنا لينا الجنة ​




تسدقي شبه بعض الخالق الناطق :smil6:


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2012)

اخر ابتكارات الصين لحل أزمة المرور

 فى الصين  اخترعوا أُتوبيس مفرغ يعنى بيمشى من فوق العربيات و بينقل الناس من فوق  العربيات فلما بيقف العربيات بتعدى من تحته عادى و الطريق مش بيقف كأنه نفق  متحرك ، الأتوبيس ده شغال بالطاقة الشمسية ...








ده احنا على كده ايه ؟؟

كانت قمة الانبهار بالنسبة لنا لما نزل الاتوبيس الاحمر ابو دورين اسكندرية  ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يوليو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اخر ابتكارات الصين لحل أزمة المرور
> 
> فى الصين  اخترعوا أُتوبيس مفرغ يعنى بيمشى من فوق العربيات و بينقل الناس من فوق  العربيات فلما بيقف العربيات بتعدى من تحته عادى و الطريق مش بيقف كأنه نفق  متحرك ، الأتوبيس ده شغال بالطاقة الشمسية ...
> 
> ...


بإعتبآر إن عندهم زحمة يعنى ههههههــ
دهـ شكل آلطريق أهدى من عندنآ آلسآعة 2 آلفجر :heat: ...


*.،*
​


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


بركاتك يا مرسى  ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2012)

>



ولسة فى كائنات تانية كتير بس بالتدريج هتطلع ​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


يبقى انت اكيد فى مصر شقاوة هههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2012)

ابو سماعيل يحشد انصاره فى التحرير واحنا بس بنفكره ^_^





​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)

الجو حر ياناس


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يوليو 2012)

عظيمة يامصر​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يوليو 2012)

*ﺃﻭﺣﺶ ﺷﻌﻮﺭ ﺃﻧﻚ ﺗﺰﻋﻞ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻐﺪﺍ
 ﺑﺘﺒﻘﻰ ﻋﺎﻭﺯ ﺗﺎﻛﻞ ﺑﺲ ﺧﺎﻳﻒ ﺗﺒﻮﻅ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻞ xD !*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2012)

*مناخوليا إخوانجية

صباحي في العمرة
الاخوان: سايب مشاكل البلد ورايح العمرة يتصور .. منه لله

مرسي في العمرة
الاخوان : يا سلام عليك يا ريس .. ايمان و تقوى ..صور جميلة

******************************​***************

صباحي : يجب احترام القضاء في حل مجلس الشعب
 الاخوان : القذر باع القضية .. صباحي الفلول بتاع العسكر

مرسي: يجب احترام القضاء في حل مجلس الشعب
 الإخوان : يا سلام عليك يا ريس محترم دايما

******************************​**************

صباحي : ارفض التدخل عسكريا في سوريا
 الاخوان : ناصري قذر عايز الشعب السوري يموت

مرسي : لن نقبل بالتدخل العسكرى فى سوريا
 الاخوان : الله عليك يا ريس حكيم طول عمرك ...طويل العمر يطول عمره وينصره على مين يعاديه هاى هئ !!*


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2012)

*الاخوان يطالبون المجلس العسكرى باعطاء مووووورسى كافة الصلاحيات و تسليمه السلطة كاملة .....
 طيب احنا كمان بنطالب مكتب الارشاد باعطاء كافة الصلاحيات لموووووورسى و تسليمه السلطة كاملة .........*


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> عظيمة يامصر​



* علي فكره يا موحه 
عظيمه يا مصر دي بتاعتي وليها فيها حقوق ملكيه ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * علي فكره يا موحه
> عظيمه يا مصر دي بتاعتي وليها فيها حقوق ملكيه ههههههههههههههه
> *​



اللى تؤمر بيه، دا حقك اساحبى 
الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة :smile02


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


الحرص واجب برضة
لحسن يلغوة ويحطوة فى شهر تانى ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/kllam.fe.el7ob#


​


----------



## oesi no (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


*ويا تري عظمه جناب سياتدك مش ناويه تتنزنقي 
اقصد مش ناويه تزاكري ؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2012)

:36_1_4:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

هههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههه حلوه تجربه الشماعه دي*


----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههه حلوه تجربه الشماعه دي*


طبعا
بدايةالمشوار يبدأ بشماعة ههههههه


----------



## Twin (15 يوليو 2012)

*يوسف البدرى :الإخوان سحبو من صيدليه مجلس الشعب أدويه ب 800 ألف جنيه منها ب 600 ألف جنيه فياجرا و منشطات جنسيه ..) 
 كل ده في 144 يوم فقط *


----------



## Twin (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2012)

*ادخلى برجلك اليمين يا عروسة ....





من الشعب المصرى لهلارى كلينتون 
صباحية مباركة يا عروسة ههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*فضحتونا وجرستونا  الله يسامحكم *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههه والله صعبت عليا دانا ياما موتت دبان ومكنتش اعرف الحقيقه المره دي *


----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :36_1_4:


النهاردة او  بكرة بالكتير ميرنا
 هيكون شكلك كدة باذن ربنا:yahoo:
:11azy: وانا هيكون شكلى كدة لو  دوستى على العزومة  ههههههههه


----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Abdel Messih (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Abdel Messih (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Abdel Messih (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Abdel Messih (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

والله صدقت اساحبي


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (16 يوليو 2012)

*



*

*حد مصدق حوار قتل ثعبان البحر الأحمر القاتل ؟*​


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


سؤال ياعم توين
جد البتاع دة ولا هزارررررر ههههه


----------



## Twin (16 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال ياعم توين
> جد البتاع دة ولا هزارررررر ههههه


 
*لا ده علي صفحات كتير في الفيس ... قتل ثعبان البحر الأحمر القاتل الذي تسبب في مقتل 320 سائح و125 غطاس مصري *
*وانا سألت كتير عن تفاصيل *​


----------



## Twin (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا ده علي صفحات كتير في الفيس ... قتل ثعبان البحر الأحمر القاتل الذي تسبب في مقتل 320 سائح و125 غطاس مصري *
> *وانا سألت كتير عن تفاصيل *​


لا انت كدة بتهزر بقى
هو التعبان الكوتموتو الصغير دة فى مصر:w00t:


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*كيف يتكون ريكاردو رودريغز*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

اساحبى دا شخصية لذيذة


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يوليو 2012)

*حادثة قطار البدرشين .... نتج عنه الكثير من القتلى والمصابين 

الحادثة سببها مسخرة

هناك قطار متجه لأسوان .... مراكز .... وخلفه قطار متجه لأسوان ... محافظات

وطبقا لنظام التشغيل .... ركن القطار الأول ليترك السكة للقطار الثانى

ركاب القطر الأول معجبهمش التهميش ده

نزلوا وحطوا فلنكات على سكة القطر التانى .... فانقلب ... ومات من مات ... وأصيب من أصيب  ...

بالذمة .... ده شعب ينفع بنتخب حتى الحمار اللى ينفعه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (17 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (17 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يوليو 2012)

*اظن انها لو بتفكر تحبه بعد الجواب دة صرفت نظر *


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)

*ذات زفت مومنت

 لما تحط البسكوتة فى الشاى و تنكسر نصين ...!
 تقوم تاخد بسكوتة تانية ..
 باعتبارها معلقة وتحاول تطلع اللى جوة الشاى .. تقوم تنكسر التانية
... وهنا بقا الواحد يفقد الأمل

 وبعدها بيتقلب الشاى ...*


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (18 يوليو 2012)

*فيييييييييين ابطال الديجيتااااااااااااااال p:
*


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)

واحد قاعد في أمان الله بيقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة فوق دماغه .. طرررررخ!!! الزوج: “فيه ايه يا بنت الحلال؟ ليه كدا؟؟؟” الزوجه:”ايه الورقه اللي في جيب بدلتك ومكتوب عليها “سوسو”؟؟” الزوج: “يا بنت الحلال، ده أسم الحصان اللى بنشجعه في السباق!” الزوجه صدقته وراحت لحالها… بعد اسبوع، الزوج قاعد في أمان الله يقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة على راسه !! الزوج: “خير يابنت الحلال في ايه تاني؟؟” الزوجه:”حصانك على التليفون ..!!”


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (20 يوليو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


>


محمد  مرسى وشة نادى صراحة


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> محمد  مرسى وشة نادى صراحة




بركاتك ياشيخ مرسي


----------



## white.angel (20 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> محمد  مرسى وشة نادى صراحة


*زى ما بيقولوا الرجل داخل برجله الشمال30:
ههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## jajageorge (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2012)

نا هختار رقم اتنين اهو شكله انضف من التانى :smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (21 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (21 يوليو 2012)

هو في كدة 
وأهلاً رمضان​


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (22 يوليو 2012)

* حاجة تخنق اوووي والله *



​


----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)

طبعاً الصورة دى هاتكون هى القضية الجديدة من أخوانا أياهم ضد عادل أمام


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


>



ههههههههههههههه 13 سنه وعايزه تتخطبى
يعنى انا عنست كده


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

أه يا شيخ ​


----------



## grges monir (22 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ponponayah (23 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


الفكرة  مش ان الجمل جوة الشنطة
الفكرة هو ركب ازاى كدة هههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> الفكرة  مش ان الجمل جوة الشنطة
> الفكرة هو ركب ازاى كدة هههههههه



*لا يا حسبووو الفكره هو ازاى اقنعوه انه يصبر على القعده المتعبه دى ههههههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (23 يوليو 2012)

حلو التوقيع​


----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا حسبووو الفكره هو ازاى اقنعوه انه يصبر على القعده المتعبه دى ههههههههههه*


لا الجمل صبور سكويننة
ماعلينا بجانب انة صبر  وقال يا مطولك ياروح من العالم دى
ركب برضة ازاى كدة هههههه


----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

محبكش وانت كده هههه


----------



## white.angel (24 يوليو 2012)

*نظريه طبيعيه جدا الواحد يقطع الكتاب يخش الامتحان 
يحس انه كان بيذاكر فى سنه تانيه غير اللى كان فيها *
* ويبقى الجمله الوحيده اللى على لسانه ايه اللى جاب القلعه جنب البحر *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

ماله الاعلان ماهو حلو وببلاش​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>



تصدقى عندك حق
ومعلش جيت اعملك تقييم بس مش نفع ..يبقالك عندى واحد


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

هينقطونى والهى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> تصدقى عندك حق
> ومعلش جيت اعملك تقييم بس مش نفع ..يبقالك عندى واحد



*ههههههههههه خلاص مستنية تقيييمى 
و عندى حق ها .. اى حاجة فيها خلعان من الجواز انتو دايسيين:a82:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (25 يوليو 2012)

*شعور سخيف انك تكتشف ان فيلم تيتانيك اتصور فى طشت

*




​


----------



## white.angel (25 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>








:a82::a82::a82:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> :a82::a82::a82:



*ههههههههههه اعصابك اعصابك متعمليش فى نفسك كدة يا شابة :smil12:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ponponayah (25 يوليو 2012)

الرئيس مرسي بيقول 
اشربوا من القله وبلاش التلاجة واستخدموا المروحة الخوص بلاش التكييف 
لابد من توفير الكهرباء اهلنا في غزة طيب سؤال وحيات ابوك بالنسبة لشعب مصر الشقيق اية ظروفة طيب علشان بس اكون فاهمة​


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## سانتي (25 يوليو 2012)

*هههه فكرة جميلة حقيقَةً...

لكن لا أعلم أشعُر أنَ الموضوع بلا هَدَف لا قيمَةَ لَه ^^"
يعني كُل شيء في الحياة لَهُ هدَف ... يا حبذا لو أنَكَ حددتَ الهَدَفَ هُنا ^^
لكانَ الأمرُ أروع ولكُنتَ خَرَجتَ بفكرَةٍ ابداعية...

لفتَ الأمرُ انتباهي وحسب ...

دُمتم بود ^_^*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


 قصدك انهم بيتبلوا عليكم والعيب فيهم ههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 يوليو 2012)

واحد مسيحى دخل مسجد ومعاه سكينة وقال : مين فيكم مسلم؟ ..محدش رد عليه الا واحد شجاع قاله انا مسلم اخده برا وقاله: 
عندي خروف عاوزك تدبحه وتسلخه على الطريقه الإسلاميه 
قال المسلم: أنا اعرف أدبح بس شوف حد تاني يسلخ
دخل المسيحي المسجد والسكين كلها دم من الخروف وقال: مين مسلم كمان؟ راحوا الناس شاوروا على الامام ..فرد الامام وقال 
" في إيه ؟ هو عشان صليت بيكم ركعتين بقيت مسلم خلاص"​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 يوليو 2012)

مسلم له جار مسيحي في يوم خرج المسلم وبيده علبة صغيرا فأوقفه جاره المسيحي وقال: الى اين يا جاري 
قال المسلم: الى المركز الصحي 
فقال المسيحي : وما هذا الي بيدك 
قال المسلم : هذا بول ذاهب لتحليله 
فقال المسيحي : انتم المسلمون متى ستتخلصون من هذه الخرافات هل تحللون البول وتحرمون الخمور​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> مسلم له جار مسيحي في يوم خرج المسلم وبيده علبة صغيرا فأوقفه جاره المسيحي وقال: الى اين يا جاري
> قال المسلم: الى المركز الصحي
> فقال المسيحي : وما هذا الي بيدك
> قال المسلم : هذا بول ذاهب لتحليله
> فقال المسيحي : انتم المسلمون متى ستتخلصون من هذه الخرافات هل تحللون البول وتحرمون الخمور​



*لالالا دى محرفة يا سيدنا .. اصلها واحد محشش شاف شيخ فى مستشفى بيقوله بتعمل ايه هنا يا شيخنا قاله جاى احلل بول .. قاله يعنى انتو تحللو البول و تحرمو الخمرة 

خليت المسيحى محشش :new6:*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

*وعلــى‘ رأي المثَــل : 

 كــومبيــوتر من غيـــر نــــِت ...

 زي بيــــت من غيــــر ســـِت *
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (25 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل: أنباء عن اختيار الملثم وزيرآ للبترول علشان يبطل  يفجر خط الغاز
 من المعروف ان الملثم حاصل على جائزه الدولة التفجيرية و  وسام الاصرار
 من الطبقة الاولى 15 مرة يفجر الخط*​


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2012)

*‫اعلان ابويا الجديد مع شحاتة وتريكه وبركات ومتعب‬*

[YOUTUBE]8G2Qow5gtek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

*عجبتني هادي*


----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


انها بدعة  مصطلح الفلول دة
اى شخص عمل خلال ال30 سنة ماضية سواء كان جيد ام لا  يعتبر فلول


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

يا مرارتى يا امه الواد دا غايظنى 




​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> يا مرارتى يا امه الواد دا غايظنى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه الواد ده غايظ الناس كلها XD


----------



## ponponayah (27 يوليو 2012)

اول ما النور يقطع وتدور ع شمعه تولعها
يجى واحد يرفع ضغطك و يقولك :
ايه ده هو النور قاطع ؟

لا ابداااااااااااااااااااا
انا بعمل عيد ميلاد لنفسى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

دا انا كنت هعيط




​


----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

*



*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


لية 400 جنية ؟؟!!!
هتركب دماغ غير الدماغ هههههههه
دى حتى لو عملت كدة  مش تكلف المبلغ دة  ههه
وسؤال صغير بقى
اية  الفرق بين الصورتين عندها ههههه
شوفى  احنا بقى  الفرق واضح ازاى


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لية 400 جنية ؟؟!!!
> هتركب دماغ غير الدماغ هههههههه
> دى حتى لو عملت كدة  مش تكلف المبلغ دة  ههه
> وسؤال صغير بقى
> ...



*كل واحد ومقامه بقى يا حسبووو:act23:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه حلوه قوي يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

مش هيحصل ابدااااا


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يوليو 2012)

ههههه ايكونش نورة  دلعها نوال وانا معرفش :thnk0001:


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

*يابن اللعيبه



​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (28 يوليو 2012)

*عجب العجاب*
​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)

*الحمد لله وجدت علم صغير لمصر فى الصورة
الصورة فى جمهورية مصر العربية ( الشقيقة )!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2012)

*طب ما تسيب البلد الكافره دي يا مرشد انت و أخوانك
*



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2012)

الي بلاد العرب والآسلام ... الي بلاد التخلف والكره والحقد 
أنظروا ... الكافرة الداعرة الصليبية ... كيف تتعامل مع البشر ... كيف تنظر اليهم 

فعلاً حرقة دم​


----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2012)

*ازاي تبقي كداب *

*حد فاكر الصورة دية كانت فين *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)

*أين طائر النهضة الذي وعدنا به السيد الرئيس؟ لم نر منه ريشة واحدة كبادرة تشي بظهوره بعد حين في سماء مصر! أم تراه سيحلق في سماء غزة، وحسب؟!

فاطمة ناعوت *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


*
اها 
الواحد بيفتكر كل بلاويه
فى لحظة ما بعد جمله من دول
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ponponayah (29 يوليو 2012)

حدة قآعدة بتضحك زي آلهبلة xDD

سألوهآ : مآلك ؟!

قآلت : صآحبتي سرقت رقم حبيبي :S !!!

" طيب وايه إلي بيضحك فكده" !??


قآلت : بقالهاآ أسبوع بتبعت رسآيل حب ل ( أخوهآ )​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

المرسي يعلن عن مسؤليته عن هذا الهبوط الأرضي في شارع القصر العيني​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


 
*الكلام ده بجد ؟*
*هو قال كدة في الأذاعة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *الكلام ده بجد ؟*
> *هو قال كدة في الأذاعة*​



*ماليش علاقه بالاذاعه بس تبقى كارثه لو الكلام ده بجد :act31:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ماليش علاقه بالاذاعه بس تبقى كارثه لو الكلام ده بجد :act31:*


*طب ما تتصلي بحد من المسؤلين *​


----------



## marcelino (29 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

:11azy:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## عاشقة البحر (29 يوليو 2012)

موضوع جميلة وايه يعني محدش فاهة حاجة عادي موضوع مميز مرسي ليك


----------



## grges monir (29 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


>


 يحيا التعليم فى مصر
تقريبا عاوزين الطلبة تجاوب المناهج والكتب الخارجية مع بعض عشان يلحقوا حاجة   هههههه
شعورطالب اية  جاب 99% ملحقش الكلية اللى عايزها !!!!!!


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (30 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (30 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (30 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يحيا التعليم فى مصر
> تقريبا عاوزين الطلبة تجاوب المناهج والكتب الخارجية مع بعض عشان يلحقوا حاجة   هههههه
> شعورطالب اية  جاب 99% ملحقش الكلية اللى عايزها !!!!!!


*افترى ...  :vava:
اللهم اكفينا شر الثانويه العامه ...
تعرف لو الرئاسه ماشيه بتنسيق زى الثانويه ... 
كنا هنستورد الرئيس من برا :smile02
*​


----------



## white.angel (30 يوليو 2012)

*بعد ما بقى الحد الأدنى لطب 100.1 أحب أقول لكل طالب جاب 99%*
* بلاش تعلق فشلك على الحد، انت اللى كنت بتلعب طول السنة!!!!!

*




*
*​


----------



## white.angel (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## white.angel (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## grges monir (30 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## joy* (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يوليو 2012)

*شعب محشش بجد *


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


*ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يرحمك يا ست حسناء
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

*بركات مرسي ابن العياط

 افادت مصادر موثوق منها بقرية دهشور ان القرية بانتظار وصول جثمان الشاب  المسلم احد ضحايا الاحداث لتشييع الجنازة واشارت لتجمهر عدد كبير من اسرة  الشاب المسلم امام المشرحة منذ ساعات لافتة لنقل دم فاسد له مساء امس مما  نتج عنه اصابته بتشنجات وغيبوبة لمدة ساعتين كاملتين و تم اسعافه ونقل دم  جديد له إلا أنه فارق الحياة فجر اليوم واضافت المصادر ان والده يرفض  استلام الجثمان حتى يعرف السبب الحقيقى للوفاة وهل توفى بسبب الحروق ام  بسبب الدم الفاسد . وعن اجواء القرية قالت المصادر ان القرية تحولت لثكنة  عسكرية ورغم ذلك تسيطر حالة من الخوف على المواطنين بعد التهديدات التى  اطلقتها عناصر اخوانية بالقرية ظهر اليوم حيث توعدوا بحرق الكنيسة وقتل  راعيها والاقباط والاعتداء على منازلهم للقصاص منهم الامر الذى دعا 120  اسرة قبطية لمغادرة القرية ... سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل بعد قليل*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (1 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (2 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (2 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2012)

*ممكن أهيس معاكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2012)

عطشان​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2012)

لما النور ينقطع


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

*يادي الحظ الهباب حتي جوجل مسلمش من قطع النور
ونبي دي حاجه تشيب الاقرع
*


----------



## white.angel (3 أغسطس 2012)

*من ساعة ما مورسى مسك الحكم*
*وانا سقف احلامى*
*ان اكمل شات للآخر .. من غير مالنور يقطع ..... *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *من ساعة ما مورسى مسك الحكم*
> 
> *وانا سقف احلامى*
> *ان اكمل شات للآخر .. من غير مالنور يقطع ..... *​


 
 الله يسامحو وطى سقوف احلامنا


----------



## zezza (3 أغسطس 2012)

امبارح النور اتاخر ساعتين عن ميعاد قطعه المعتاد ..الصراحة اتشغلت عليه و اعد ادعى ربنا يقطعه بالسلامة 




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

عاايز بقى لمبه تطفى :t32:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

أُحب تلكَ الأرواح التِي حينَ تراكَ حزيّن

تسعى جاهدةً لتزفّ لك أخبارًا سعيّدة ..

فقط لأجل أن تراكَ تضحك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (3 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

تعلَن هيئة علوم آلفلگ
... عن ضيآع آلقمر ....
.
.

 . آمانة محدش يقولهم انا فين 
خلَونيّ آجننهم شوي
​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تعلَن هيئة علوم آلفلگ
> ... عن ضيآع آلقمر ....
> .
> .
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

....................
مَـن يتَجاهَـلك عَـمداً ! ..

إعلَـم أنَـك تَـلمَـع كَـالبَـرق فِـي

ذهْـنِـہ​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ....................
> مَـن يتَجاهَـلك عَـمداً ! ..
> 
> إعلَـم أنَـك تَـلمَـع كَـالبَـرق فِـي
> ...


*لا مظنش يا مرمر
مش كل من يتجاهل انسان يبقى لمعة
فى ذهنة كا البرق
*​


----------



## candy shop (4 أغسطس 2012)

​ ​ *صورة متداولة ومفاجاه...عن المتهم الرئيسى فى حرق فندق ساويرس ومرسى.... لكم التعليق  ؟؟؟؟







* 

​


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

خدنا بتارك يا كيداهم 




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> خدنا بتارك يا كيداهم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## marcelino (5 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## minatosaaziz (6 أغسطس 2012)

اسمحولي احط الصورة دي ... لان مرارتي اتفقعت ,


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

دائمـاً نـَعـرف الحَقيِقَة .. وَ دائـمـاً نخدع أنفُسنـا بَكلمة [ يَـمكن ] !!! ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2012)

*كلاب حماس يفصحون عن اخلاقياتهم .... والطرطور يصفق لهم ويدعمهم*​


----------



## Critic (7 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2012)

*هؤلاء من قتلوا اولادنا فى سيناء *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## mero_engel (8 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


هههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفه


----------



## white.angel (8 أغسطس 2012)

*صورة تغنى عن الكلمات*
​


----------



## grges monir (9 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (9 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## bob (9 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

* الكُل يـنـام علي صـوت حَبيبه ..
 ألا أنــا أنــام ع صوت الـمـروحة 

*







مش لوحدك :vava:
​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

انا عارف ياختى آل هنزعل آل





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (11 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (11 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (11 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (11 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

:smil12:
​


----------



## joy* (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (11 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

قاعد وفوقيا مروحة شغالة وجمبى مروحة شغالة

أموووت وأعرف مين الكذاب اللى قال دافئ شتاء معتدل صيفا :smil8:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Twin (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

هى كانت لحم اكتر من كدا !!





​


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

ههههه





​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)

"طلعت انشر الغسيييييييل صوت من همي ...!!


حتى المشابك اتجوزوا وانا قاعدة عند أمي ...


----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)

كاريكاتير اسرائيلى يسخر من تصريح مرسى بقيادة عمليات سيناء بنفسه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

*امرأة اجنبية ضربت زوجها بالقلم*
* فرد عليها : لماذا هذا يا حبيبتى*
* فأجابته : كنت بتأكد من محبتك ليا*
* ثم احتضنته*

* :
*​
* 
*
* سمعت مصرية بالقصة دى فحبت تقلدها
*
* وهى قاعدة مع جوزها ضربته بالقلم
*
* مش هاقول الباقى علشان فية ناس قلبها ضعيف
*
* المهم ان فصيلة الدم بتاااعها B
*
* 
*
* مستشفى القصر العينى ˆ⌣ˆ
*


----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كلهم حلوين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

حلوين خالص 
بتوع طائر النهضه 
ههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Twin (15 أغسطس 2012)

*الكلام للشباب بس ... وال فاكر بس *
*



*​


----------



## bob (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## سانتي (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أغسطس 2012)

*ياريت لو حد من الشباب يترجم و يكسب فيا ثواب *


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياريت لو حد من الشباب يترجم و يكسب فيا ثواب *


شايفين المخدرات بتعمل ايه فى الناس 

 ههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

حاسه اني مـحـتـرمه لدرجة اني 

..
عايزه اقوم من مـكـاني واقول لنفسى اتـفضلى طبعا اقـعـدي​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2012)

سيكولوجية الصيام الإسلامي لدى معظم المصريين : 

 بغض النظر عن اكليشيه عشان نحس بالفقرا لأن إنت أكلك مش بيقل والفقير مش  بيحس بأي حاجة لما تصوم ده غير إن الفقير أصلا بيصوم. أو إنه صحّي لأن أسوأ  أنواع الدايت هو الامتناع الكتير والأكل مرة واحدة والمية ملهاش علاقة  بالدايت ولو افترضنا إنه صح إنه نمتنع فترة مش لازم تكون فترة محددة بين  كذا وكذا.

 وجبة الفطار مش أساسية عند معظم الناس، فكل اللي  بيعملوه إنهم بيأخروا الغدا شوية وياكلوا كتير جدا، ويأخروا العشا شوية  ويشربوا كتير جدا.

 بس بيكون معاهم  مبرر لطيف إنهم يناموا طول اليوم وإنهم يعملوا مش طايقين نفسهم طول اليوم  ومايشتغلوش أي حاجة صح ويركزوا مع أي حد بيشرب والإحساس بالحرمان البطولي  اللي معظم الناس بيمروا فيه في الطفولة وفيه ناس بيكمل معاهم.

 والنقطة السخيفة بتاعت احترم الصايم ومتاكلش قدامه، طب وليه ماتحترمش اللي مش صايم وماتبديش أي تعليق أو رد فعل عاللي بتعمله ؟

 إنت قررت تمتنع عن حاجة عشان نَصّ إنت مؤمن بيه قال لك كده، اعمل كده وانت ساكت وما تكدرش العالم اللي حواليك .

 ولو حد قال لي مش كل اللي بيصوموا كده هقول له اقرأ أول سطر تاني.


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2012)

​ ​ *تعالوا شوفوا ايهما اسهل حب الاخوان ولا بناء كوبري يربط مصر بامريكا


*
* 



​ *​
*​*


----------



## oesi no (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*شبشب حمامي اتسرق 

ومسحت دمعي بمنديل ورق 

وكنت خايف وكلي قلق 

وهقولها تاني على الملأ

شبشب حمامي اتسرق 

ومش انا اللى شبشبي ينسرق 

وقلبي عليه ينحرق 

شبشبي كان ماركة البطريق

وكنت بمشي بيه فى أي طريق 

شبشب حمامي اتسرق 

وتاري وهاخده بايديا 

علشان شبشبي غالي عليا

ومش هقبل من حد ديــه

علشان ما أطمعشي حد فيا

بالسلاح هاخد تاري

حتى ولو كان من جاري

شبشب وارثــه من جدودي

هيثــم ومــودي وبــودي

مش ممكن اضيع مجهود جدودي

وخاصتا جــدي بــودي

شبشب حمامي اتسرق

ولـــو سمحـــت كـــل واحـــد يخلـــي بالـــه...!!

هههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## marcelino (18 أغسطس 2012)

تحفه




​


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (18 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


>



*شحااااااااات الغرااااااااام :59:*


----------



## oesi no (19 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شحااااااااات الغرااااااااام :59:*


مريض يا عم الحج مرييييض :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## bob (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## bob (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


>


*آلمصريين آهم leasantr ...*

 
*
.،
*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*
.،*

​​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## bob (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم لا شماتة






​


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

السرعة فى الاداء مطلوبة بردواا    






​


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

*يخطئون و نبتعد
 ثم يتألمون بأننا ابتعدنا
 و يؤنبنا ضميرنا بأننا ابتعدنا و سببنا لهم ألم
 وعند رجوعنا لهم و غفراننا لإخطائهم
 يتمادون أكثر ونندم بأننا سامحناهم !

 لا نعلم من الغريب هم أم نحن !*


----------



## فراشه المنتدى (20 أغسطس 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## bob (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

*اللى بتصوروها دى بتاخد بالشلوت هنا

اجانب صحيح 
*



​


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم بلغت اللهم فشهد  : )





​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (22 أغسطس 2012)

الاخوان خارج السلطة: نقترض ٣،٢ مليار دولار لأ أحبوووش 
الاخوان في السلطة: الاقتراض حلوووو احبيييه وخليهم ٤،٨ مليار


----------



## Twin (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Twin (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*مش كده ولا ايه يااموررر ^^*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

بجد مسخرررره


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (24 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ponponayah (24 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

الوجبة الاساسية للطلاب






​


----------



## grges monir (25 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (25 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

طب نقول ايه أحنا دلوقتي لميسي ورونالدو ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

ههههه 



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2012)

*مرسي يكتب إهداء على علم مصر موجها لشهداء رفح :
«أبنائي الشهداء .... مع خالص ودي وتمنياتي بالتوفيق» ..






* ​


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسي يكتب إهداء على علم مصر موجها لشهداء رفح :*​
> *«أبنائي الشهداء .... مع خالص ودي وتمنياتي بالتوفيق» ..*​
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

​


Twin قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​​​​





*



*​


----------



## Twin (26 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


 





*كان نفسه يمضي :smile01*​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2012)

*اقوى تعليق على الفيس بوك عن حال مصر ايه تعليقكم ؟؟؟




*​ 

​


----------



## grges monir (26 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 أغسطس 2012)

صاحبك الحقيقى بيبان وقت الزنقة


----------



## jajageorge (26 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (27 أغسطس 2012)

*ولد بيسأل مامته* :
*ليه في عيد أم و مافيش ﻋﻴﺪ ﺍﻷﺏ ..؟!!*

*ﺭﺩﺕ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﻫﻲ متعصبة:*
*ﻓﻲ ﺳﻔﻦ ﺃﺏ .. ﻭمفيش ﺳﻔﻦ ﺃﻡ !..*
*ﻭﻓﻲ ﻭﺍﺗﺲ ﺃﺏ .. ﻭمفيش ﻭﺍﺗﺲ ﺃﻡ !..*
*ﻓﻲ ﻛﺎﺗﺶ ﺃﺏ .. ﻭمفيش ﻛﺎﺗﺶ ﺇﻡ !. *
*ﻭﻓﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﺑﺎ .. ﻭمفيش ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺂﻣﺎ !!**..
ﻓﻲ ﺑﺎﺑﺎ ﻧﻮﻳﻞ.. ﻭمفيش ﻣﺎﻣﺎ ﻧﻮﻳﻠﻪ!!..*

*خلاص ضاقت بيك ع اليوم ده >_<*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 أغسطس 2012)

*وجود فيديو مخل فى صفحة نجل الرئيس محمد مرسى*
​


----------



## Twin (27 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

دا كان مراقبنا دا ولا ايه ?? 




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (28 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

والهى يا كتور بتقول كلام زى الفل




​


----------



## Twin (29 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ponponayah (30 أغسطس 2012)

عــزيــــزي مـــــزاجــي !

نفسـي أفـــهـم ليـه بتــكون رايــق وزى الفل و مــرّة وحـــدة بـتـقـلـب  نكد وسواد !!​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> عــزيــــزي مـــــزاجــي !​
> 
> نفسـي أفـــهـم ليـه بتــكون رايــق وزى الفل و مــرّة وحـــدة بـتـقـلـب  نكد وسواد !!​


 تصدقي عزيزي مزاجي أنا كمان بيعمل كيدا
مزاج ملوش أمان :a82:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 أغسطس 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...



نزل من نظري جدا :d*


----------



## Twin (30 أغسطس 2012)

*عنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب *​


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ponponayah (31 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تصدقي عزيزي مزاجي أنا كمان بيعمل كيدا
> مزاج ملوش أمان :a82:




هههههههههههههههههه اية دا يعنى مش انا بس اللى كدا :smil12:​


----------



## marcelino (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## white.angel (31 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ​


*ايه اللى جاب القلعه جنب البحر ايه اللى جاب القلعه جنب البحرررر :thnk0001:*​


----------



## white.angel (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *نزل من نظري جدا :d*


 ونزل من نظرك انشاله ليه عشان اتجوز مغربية
يا راجل خبي شوية متخليش كله باين كدة  :ura1:


----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Twin (31 أغسطس 2012)

jajageorge قال:


>


 
*والنعمة صح ... بس أكيد هما عندهم مخزون إستراتيجي للكور :smile01*​


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Twin (31 أغسطس 2012)

*لن يفهمها الا طلاب الثانوية *
*



*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 أغسطس 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




 ونزل من نظرك انشاله ليه عشان اتجوز مغربية
يا راجل خبي شوية متخليش كله باين كدة  :ura1:

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش عشان مغربية* *
عشان اخلاقها ، وهو طول عمرو بيقول انا غيور
انما طلع :59:
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أغسطس 2012)

*عندما يكون احياءك اموات ........ وأمواتك أحياء ........ لابد ان تمارس الموت وانت حى .... فقد تستطيع ان تمارس الحياة وانت ميت .....*


----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> مش عشان مغربية* *
> عشان اخلاقها ، وهو طول عمرو بيقول انا غيور
> ...



ايه ده ؟ هو تامورة اتجوز ؟؟ ياهرام :smile01
بس مالها اخلاقها ؟ مين هى اصلا اللى اتجوزها ؟ حد معروف ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:





ايه ده ؟ هو تامورة اتجوز ؟؟ ياهرام :smile01
بس مالها اخلاقها ؟ مين هى اصلا اللى اتجوزها ؟ حد معروف ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بسمة بوسيل* *
بتاعة استار اكاديمي :d
*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> بسمة بوسيل* *
> بتاعة استار اكاديمي :d
> *



انا معرفهاش  لانى مشوفتش البرنامج ده واول مرة اعرف انو اتجوز اصلا يلا ادينا خلصنا منو :ura1::ura1: بس ياهرام زمان البنات منهارة تامورة اتجوز  :t23:


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

أياااام... كم أنت عظيم ايها الطفل المصرى




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (2 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (2 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا بهدى النفوس 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا بهدى النفوس
> *


ههههههههههـ
أنتِ محبة للخير فعلاً :smile01


عآتى ولآ يهمنآ " *بنآت هندسة *" وثيقآت من نفسهم :t23:

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


>


أنت بتسوء سمعتنآ أكتر 
*هى نآقصة *:smile01


 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههههههـ
> أنتِ محبة للخير فعلاً :smile01
> 
> 
> ...



*ماليش دعوة انا .. انا مجرد ناقل للخبر و اوعى تفهمينى صح :smile02*



Secret_flower قال:


> أنت بتسوء سمعتنآ أكتر
> *هى نآقصة *:smile01
> 
> 
> ...



*و شهد شاهد من أهلها :smile01*


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ماليش دعوة انا .. انا مجرد ناقل للخبر و اوعى تفهمينى صح :smile02*
> 
> 
> 
> *و شهد شاهد من أهلها :smile01*


هههههـ لآ أنآ مش هحآول أفهم أصلاً 
لو فهمت هتلآقينى جيبآلكـ *لستهـ عن آلطب وكوآرث آلتشريح*


*إن آلله ستآر حليم*
:smile01




*.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ لآ أنآ مش هحآول أفهم أصلاً
> لو فهمت هتلآقينى جيبآلكـ *لستهـ عن آلطب وكوآرث آلتشريح*
> 
> 
> ...



*اسكتى مش انا اتبريت منه :smile01 استرى عليا يستر عليكى ربنا بقا حبيبى انتى :t23:*


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> عآتى ولآ يهمنآ " *بنآت هندسة *" وثيقآت من نفسهم :t23:
> 
> 
> *.،*​ ​



ماشى يا وثيق إنت ​ 


Secret_flower قال:


> أنت بتسوء سمعتنآ أكتر
> *هى نآقصة *:smile01
> 
> 
> *.،*​ ​


دى حقيقة يا سيكرت "والساكت عن الحق شيطانا أخرس" :94:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ماشى يا وثيق إنت ​
> 
> دى حقيقة يا سيكرت "والساكت عن الحق شيطانا أخرس" :94:​


مآكنش *عيش ومسطرة تى *آللى جمعوآ بينآ :vava:
 
 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## bob (2 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (5 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (5 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (5 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!
عظيمة يا مصر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> !
> عظيمة يا مصر



*تاني انت ؟*
*ما قولنا عظيمه يا مصر دي بتاعتي :nunu0000: ههههههههه*
جامده يا حج ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تاني انت ؟*
> *ما قولنا عظيمه يا مصر دي بتاعتي :nunu0000: ههههههههه*
> جامده يا حج ​



ميبقاش قلبك اسود عديها يا كوتش الناس لبعضها :mus13:

لسه محجتش ..شكرا يا كبير:t31:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ميبقاش قلبك اسود عديها يا كوتش الناس لبعضها :mus13:
> 
> لسه محجتش ..شكرا يا كبير:t31:​



*روح يبني ربنا ما ينوهالك 
*​


----------



## oesi no (6 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Thunder Coptic (6 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


>





ابتديت احب الجيش:08:


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (6 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (6 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*سؤال مطروح .. 
لما خط المترو الجديد أتعمل فى عهد مبارك ..
ولما محطتى أبوقير البخارية وغرب دمياط لتوليد الكهرباء برضو تم إنشائهم فى عهد مبارك وأفتتحهم مرسى ... 
ولما تعاد دراسة البدء فى مشروع الآلف قرية لجمال مبارك .. 
ولما مرسى يدعى إنه عمل إتفاقية للقطار السريع مع الصين وهى فى الحقيقة أتفاقية 2010 فى عهد مبارك .. 
ولما مرسى ينسب لنفسه مشروع الإسعاف الطائر الذى بدأ فى عهد مبارك وكان من المقرر إطلاق خدماته مجانا للمواطنين بدءًا من عام 2011 تحت رعاية حاتم الجبيلى .. 
ولما مجلس الوزراء يقرر إنشاء جامعة قناة السويس وهى موجوده بالفعل وتم إنشائها عام 67 .. 
ولما تكتشف إن 700 سيارة شرطة اللى منحتهم الصين لمصر هى إحد إنجازات الوزيرة فايزة أبو النجا بتاريخ 15-12-2011 .... 
حتى قانون إلغاء عقوبة الحبس فى قضايا النشر اللى أدعى مرسى أنه ألغاه والحقيقة إن القانون تم إلغاؤه فى عهد مبارك عام 2006 .. 

السؤال هنا أمال مرسى وحكومته عملو أيه غير إنجازهم فى دعم منتج قطونيل*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سؤال مطروح ..
> لما خط المترو الجديد أتعمل فى عهد مبارك ..
> ولما محطتى أبوقير البخارية وغرب دمياط لتوليد الكهرباء برضو تم إنشائهم فى عهد مبارك وأفتتحهم مرسى ...
> ولما تعاد دراسة البدء فى مشروع الآلف قرية لجمال مبارك ..
> ...




*ممكن اقولك الي عمله مرسي:

غلق قناة الفراعين
اطلاق سراح السجناء المحكومين
تقييد حرية الفنانيين من خلال الاسلاموين
محاولة نسف المشروع الوطني السوري من خلال خطابه
التقرب أكثر من أيران، وهي عدو مصر اللدود
تدمير الانفاق في سيناء، ارضاءً لاسرائيل

وانا لست مصرياً، لكن هذا هو الخطاب المصري الليبرالي الذي التمسه! 
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*قصــه حزينــه جدا جدا ،،

 تخيــل تكون اتغديــت فرخــه ،، ورايــح تغسل ايـدك
 وفجــأه تلاقي عند الحــوض [ كـتكــووت ] صغيــر بيقولك لو سمحـت شوفت ماما*
​


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (7 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*قام الرئيس الأمريكى اوباما بتعديل برنامجه الانتخابى أمس واضافة "القدس عاصمة إسرائيل"..!!

فلم نسمع تعليقاً لا من مرسى ولا من عمنا صفوت حجازي اللى وقف يجعر ويقول " ع القدس رايحين .. شهداء بالملايين"... لم نسمع صيحات الاستهجان من العربان ولا من الاخوان ولا من الوهابيين لا من اعلامهم اين صيحات الجهاد ضد امريكا واسرائيل !! اوباما والحزب الديمقراطي الحاكم فى امريكا يضع فى برنامجه الانتخابي القادم القدس عاصمة لاسرائيل !! طبعا مشغولين بجمع التبرعات لسوريا والجهاد فى سوريا !! وتدمير سوريا !*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (8 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (8 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## ponponayah (11 سبتمبر 2012)

قمة القهر :

لما تجاملي بت معفنة وتقوليلها إيه الجمال ده.
وتقولك 5 ف وشك ياشيخة . قولي ماشاء الله.
...
ياشيخة يخربيت اللي يجامل أشكالك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

....
لَسْـتُ صَـــاحِبـــه { قـلــــبٍ قــــويّ } يتحـمّـــل كُـــل شَــــيْء . .

ولكنّـــي صَـــاحِـبَـــه صـمــــتٍ خـفــــيَ

قَــــادِرَ عَلَـى كَـتْـــمِ كُــــلِ شَـــــــــيْ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

في كثير من الاحيان تكون نوايانا انقى من قطرات الندي..!!

ولكن تتلوث بسوء ظن الاخرين
​


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## ponponayah (13 سبتمبر 2012)

لو مفيش القاب زى ' باشا ' او ' برنس ' او ' نجم ' ، ' عسل ' او ' قمر '
كان زمان شكلنا هيبقى وحش اوى قدام كل الناس اللى بتسلم علينا
و احنا مش فاكرين اساميهم​


----------



## Samir poet (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الفروسية أو الحمورية​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*الادوات المدرسة *

*



*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2012)

* 
** 



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*أعلنت وكالة براس ان المركز الدعوى الاسلامى فى ولاية واشنطن بأمريكا أعلن انة فى خلال ثلاثة ايام منذ نشر الفيلم المسئ للنبى محمد على موقع اليويتوب اعتنق الاسلام مايقارب 360 الف أمريكى اشهروا اسلامهم فى المركز الدعوى الاسلامى بأمريكا بعد استفسارهم عن الدين الاسلامى الحنيف وعمل محاضرات جماعية خلال 24 ساعة وأقبال شديد على المركز الاسلامى من قبل الامريكان لمعرفة حقيقة هذا الدين

منقول من صفحة أستاذ/وجدى غنيم*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

يلومونِي دائماً عَلى صَمتي الدآئم
أخبرونِي مَآ فآئدة الكلام !
طألمآ إن تحدثتْ لمْ يسّمعوا وإذا سَمعوا لن يفهمَوا
​


----------



## grges monir (15 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (15 سبتمبر 2012)

* اول كاريكاتير للرد على تصريحات اوباما
 ​ *​* 



​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

:new2:


----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Anas2 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


>


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*فضفضة طالب فى كلية اثار D:
*​* عارف يعنى ايه تكون فى اثار؟؟؟؟!!!
 يعنى سنه اولى تدرس ترميم فيه كيمياء وفيزياء و تربه وانواع الحجاره والصخور والخ...
 وتطلع سنه تانيه المفروض قسم مصرى يعنى كله تاريخ وحضاره وكده
 واذا انك تتفاجىء انك عنك ماده اسمها رسم معمارى
 وتتفاجىء اكتر ان الدكتور يقولك عايز منك مسطره حرف (T) وطقم مثلثات وقلم سنون 1\5 ملى و ورق كانسون
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
  انا كنت ادبى دى معروفه
 السؤال الاهم بقا انا فى كليه ايه؟!


*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ليست گل فتاة في الــمنتدي  مَشروع تعارف . . !

أحَسن الظن ، هناگ فقط من تريد لگلماتها أن تصل

و هناگ من تُحب تبادُل الأراء و الإطلاع 
​


----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​


هههههههههههههه جامده يارورو:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +sano+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*يمكن كان متهيألى  :66:ومحدش يسال كان متهألى ايه ههههههههههههههههههههه :mus25:*


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (18 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## ponponayah (20 سبتمبر 2012)

عزيـــــزي مخـــــي :

ممكـــن تـتعلــــم الفـــرق فـ الشعــــور بـيـــن إنــي جـعـانـــــــه و لاّ زهـقانـــــه !!

عـشــان أنـــا كـــــــده هـــروح فـ داهـيـــــــــــــــه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


>



طبعا نصف مصر تقصدى البنات صح ههههه


----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## bob (21 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## bob (21 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

النكاح هو الحل في أي قضية بالنسبة للمسلمين!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jajageorge (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## bob (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*المشكله انك جبت اعوص ازمه كانت بتواجهنا فى اولى*
*هى الاستاتيك ... هكذا كنت حفظاها ...:vava:*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*العيال يسألونى عندنا مادة ايه .. اقولهم ستاتيك .. يقولولى دى ايه اقولهم اخت ديناميك :smile02*
*محفظنهاش غير يوم الامتحان ... وبقينا نقولها stat ... اختصاراً ومنعاً للأحراج **:t23::t23:*​


----------



## bob (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## كلي أمل (23 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## كلي أمل (23 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## بخيت هرمينا (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## bob (23 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

http://img8.7ozn.com/files57/2012-09/eb7013484401841.swf


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه صعب عليا بجد مش الراجل  البكابوظ
لا الموتوسيكل


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

دخول المدرسه​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


>




*الصوره دي متتحطش في جبهه التهيس
دي عايزه شويه عدل 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفيس بوك بلد جميل :/*
*كومنتات تظهر ,,, كومنتات تحتفى !!*
*رسايل تظهر ,,,,, لايكات تختفى !!*
*الفيس بوك بلد جميل  D:*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*أنام مش بشبع نووم
 أذاكر مش بفهم حاجه
 أحب متحبش
 اتحب محبش

 خايف أنتحر مموتش !
*


----------



## white.angel (25 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *أنام مش بشبع نووم*
> * أذاكر مش بفهم حاجه*
> * أحب متحبش*
> * اتحب محبش*
> ...


 
*جربى و افتخري بالتجربة فالانسان لا يتعلم بدون تجارب*
*يكفيكى شرف المحاولة حتى لو فشلت*


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــا لـــــــــــــــــــــــهوي  )))
*



​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## bob (25 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

bob قال:


>


هههههههـ هى آلبتآعة دى مش كآنت أختفت
*ربنآ يسآمحكـ :smile01*



*.،*


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

أحتاجُ لراحةٍ من لا شيء

أو ربّما من كل شيء

هدوء فقط

لصوتٍ يبعثُ الأمان في نفسي

ولـ يدٍ تربّت بلطفٍ على كتفي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*
الولد عايز البنت مش بتغير،

مبتكلمش ولاد، مش رغايه،

حلوه على طول، مش بتتعصب
...
وعادي لو مكلمتهاش خالص ايه المشكله...

متسئلوش رايح فين وجى منين

في سؤال معلش،

تحبها تكون بتنور في الضلمة ولا كده حلو؟*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

كوتش حامل فى الشهر التاسع​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*

*


لو نزلت من بيتك من الساعة 6 ل 8 الصبح .. يجيلك أحساس ان مصر كلها رايحة الشغل
 اما بقى لو نزلت من 8 ل 10 الصبح .. تحس ان مصر كلها متأخرة عن الشغل 
 اما لو حاولت تنزل من 10 الصبح ل 2 بعد الظهر .. ساعتها تفهم ان مصر كلها بتشتغل في الشارع
 طبعا نزولك من 2 بعد الظهر ل 6 المغرب بديهي حتفهم ان كل مصر راجعة من الشغل ... 
 اما بقى لو نزلت بعد 6 المغرب حتعرف ان اصلا محدش راح الشغل و كل الناس في أجازة و بتتفسح ... كل سنة و انتم طيبين


----------



## bob (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/elmra.loghz?ref=stream
*



​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*الوطن | برهامي: "زواج القاصرات" هو الحل للحد من حالات الزواج العرفي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*يجب على مُرسي تحسين أوضاع "الداخلية" .. بعد موقعة الـ >>>>> !!*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*حفل زفاف نادر بكار 






الف مبروك يا نادر الجواز...بس خير العروسة مجتش ليه؟ مواصلات برضه 


*​


----------



## grges monir (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*=*





​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*=*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*طفل گال لمعلمته: تدرين ست شگد أني  أحبچ..وبلكي أتزوجچ؟ فالمعلمه گالت :أي بس أني ما أحب الجهال.. رد عليها  الطفل: مو مشكله ست .. ما راح نسوي جهال.*​


----------



## white.angel (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*
*



​


----------



## Anas2 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

* After 81 year on marriage he brought her a white dress and told her in front of everyone how beautiful you are




♥ ♥ ♥*


----------



## Anas2 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

عندما تمسك جريدة وتجد أنك تقرأ خبرا يهاجم فيه المجلود ويلتمس فيه عذرا للجلاد ، 
فأنت أكيد في دولة عربية


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*to.*



​


----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)

انا سالي 20 سنه .. و انت ؟


----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*علماء الامة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 سبتمبر 2012)

​​
​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*فين الاخوان يمءمءوا شوية *

*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء*​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*بديعة عامل احلى شغل على الفيس بوك*​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (29 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*كانت المره الوحيده اللى خلت دكتور ينطق كلمه "عربى" فى المدرج :t33:*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *كانت المره الوحيده اللى خلت دكتور ينطق كلمه "عربى" فى المدرج :t33:*​​



* هو ده الاعجاز العلمي بتاع الطالب المصري
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (30 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Twin (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حد بقي يعرف الصورة دية اتصورت فين بالظبط ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*يالهوى يامام هو بقى فى كدة
*

*

*
*Fashion 2012
 اسكيني و قولنا ماشي ...... بناطيل حمرة و خضرة و صفرا و قولناا ماشي لاكن  كداااااااا لالالالالالالالا اوووووفـــــر ههههههه ..... اية دة هوا في  كــــدا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

* فقط في مصر

 لما تتبهدل من ابوك او أمك :

 تنزل رأسك :

 يقولولك بص عليا وانا بكلمك

 تبص عليهم

 يقولولك وكمان ليك عين تبص ؟؟

 تسكت

 يقولولك رد عليا لما اكلمك

 ترد عليه :

 يقولولك بترد عليا ياقليل الادب ؟؟

 طب نعمل ايه يعني مش فاهم ؟؟! O_O


*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (1 أكتوبر 2012)

الخوف لا يمنع الموت بل يمنع الحياة 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*بعد تصريحات مرسى أن البنية التحتية قوية .

وتصريحات ممتاز السعيد أن مفيش أموال تأمينات أتسرقت .

وتصريحات قنديل أن دخل قناة السويس ثابت ومفيش فلوس وحنجيب لكم منين 

وبعد تصريحات وزير التعليم والصحه ووزير الدفاع ان فلوسكم في امان ياشعب مصر ومبارك لم يمسها حتي الان

وبعد تصريحات وزير الاثار ان ما فيش اثار اهديت فى عصر مبارك الى اى حد

ياريت الجماعة بتوع أحنا أسفين يا ريس يتوقفوا عن الدفاع عن النظام السابق ... 

النظام الحالى قايم بالمهمة على أكمل وجه 

كما ان أغلب الشعب العادى فى الشارع دلوقتى بقى يقول 

أحنا أسفين يا ريس و ولا يوم من ايامك يامبارك:mus13::mus13::mus13:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*أكاذيب الاعلام المصري وقت مذبحة ماسبيرو وكما هو مكتوب على شاشته ٣ شهداء و١٠٠ مصاب من الأمن برصاص المتظاهرين الاقباط, بعدها يعرف العالم كله ان ٢٧ قبطيا قتلوا في هذه المذبحة وان الاعلام كان يمارس تحريضا ضد الاقباط ويتهمهم كذبا بينما كانت المدرعات تدهسهم*



​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزء من اغنيه موبينيل " الالتراس "

صاحبي اللي باطه في وشي .. بيخليني متبنج 
ريحه فانله اهله بتخليني .. بتشنج 
وده مش زنبي .. انه لازق جنبي 
دا ليل ونهااااااااااار ...خانق اهلي
*​


----------



## bob (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ماما علمتنى 
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ...
 .
 الصبر !
 هاولع فيك بس «بعد» ما تمشي الضيوف

 الترقب!
 طيب .. استني بس لما بابا يرجع البيت وأنت تشوف

 الخيال!
 لما تقع ورقبتك تنكسر .. ماتجيش تعيط

 العدل!
 بكرة تكبر وتتجوز وتخلف عيال يطلعوا عينك «بالضبط»
 زي ما أنت بتطلع عيني

 الغموض!
 لما تكبر وتبقي قدي هتفهم أنا عملت كده ليه !

 التدين!
 إحنا لقيناك علي باب الجامع

 علم الجينات!
 أنت نسخة من ابوكى
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

حلوة اوووووووووى صورتك يا حبيبتى ماااااااااااااااااااااءهههههههههه​


----------



## jajageorge (2 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (2 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (3 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (4 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (4 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*

*
*ما شاء الله .. ما شاء الله .. إشادة في محلها بصحيح .. ^_^*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2012)

* الإخوان: برنامج الرئيس مرسي لـ100 يوم بدأ منذ حركة المحافظين 











                    الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية    

   10/4/2012 9:26:00 PM
       كتب- إبراهيم عياد:
قال الدكتور محمود حسين، الأمين العام لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمون، أن المائة  يوم التي تحدث عنها الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس  الجمهورية في برنامجه  الانتخابي، لم تنته بعد حيث أنها بدأت منذ حركة  المحافظين الأخيرة التي تم  خلالها تغيير 10 محافظين.
وأوضح حسين في  تصريحات خاصة لـ''مصراوي'' أن الفترة التي قبل تشكيل حكومة  الدكتور هشام  قنديل وقبل تعيين محافظين جدد لا تعد من ضمن المائة يوم، حيث  أن الرئيس  خلالها كان ليس له أيادي في السلطة التنفيذية، سواء حكومة  الدكتور كمال  الجنزوري التي عينها المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، أو  المحافظين، وبالتالي  لا يستطيع تنفيذ برنامجه الانتخابي.
وأشار الأمين العام لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمون، إلى أن المظاهرات التي دعت  إليها عدد من القوى والتيارات  السياسية يوم الجمعة الموافق 12 أكتوبر،  تظاهرات غير منطقية لأنها تحت  عنوان ''كشف حساب الـ100 يوم''، مشددا على  أن الـ100 يوم لم تنته بعد.
وبشأن  ما تردد من أنباء عن نشوب خلافات بين المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب  المرشد  العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون، والدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس  الجمهورية، قال  حسين أن هذا الكلام ولا أساس له من الصحة 

*​ *
هو ده المفروض مكانه قسم الاخبار
بس قولت هنا احسن اهو نضحك سوا هههههه*​


----------



## white.angel (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*هل تعلم 
 أن القرد يبكي حتي يموت إذا فارق حبيبتة أو تزوجت قردا أخر !

  اللهم قرد شبابنا  
 (قولوا أميييين)

 (مشاعرا) وليس ( شكلا ) هما مش ناقصين P: 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هل تعلم
> أن القرد يبكي حتي يموت إذا فارق حبيبتة أو تزوجت قردا أخر !
> 
> اللهم قرد شبابنا
> ...




اميييييييييييييييييييييين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## Anas2 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح كلمات اغنية ابطال الديجيتال :new4:


 اححم 

 •♫♪♪♫• 

 •♫♪♪♫• 

 •♫♪♪♫• 

 في فخ غريب وقعنا ---> (المدرسه) 

 في عالم الأرقام ضعنا ---> (العلامات) 

 كيف الخروج من أين الطريق ---> (كيف نتخلص من المدرسة) 

 عالم غريب المعالم ---> (الحِصص) 

 نواجه الأخطار و نقاوم ---> (الامتحانات) 

 نلقى عدواً ---> (الأستاد) 

 ونقابل ألف صديق ---> (زميل) 

 لالالا أوووو أووو أووو ---> (بمعنى ولييييييييي يا ويليييييي) 

 نحن في وجه المخاطر


----------



## Anas2 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

إنجــازات المــائة يــوم : الليبـرالين طلعوا  "كفـــرة ".. واليساريين "ملحديــن "... والقومييــن "مرتــدين "...  والعمـــال "فلــول" ... والفقـــراء "مأجــورين " ... ووجدي غنيــم  "المسلم الوحيــد " ..!!


----------



## Anas2 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

طالب محمد حسان المسلمين بالزهد في الدنيا و ترك الملذات ووجدناه بسيارة فاخرة وفيلا فخمة تقدر بعشرات الملايين

 طالب ابو اسحاق الحويني بعدم السفر لبلاد الكفر وعندما اشتد مرض السكر عنده سافر المانيا 

 طالب علي ونيس المجتمع بحسن الأخلاق ووجدنا فتاة معه في فعل فاضح على الطريق العام 

 وصف أبو إسماعيل بلاد الغرب بالكفر ووجدنا اخته وامه يحملان الجنسية الأمريكية 

 قال صبحي صالح ان الإخواني لا يجوز ان يتزوج الا فتاة اخوانية ، ووجدنا ابنه يتزوج من فتاة ليست محجبة اساسا 

 كان البلكيمي يحذر السلفيين من الكذب وعمليات التجميل ووجدناه في يوم واحد يقوم بعملية تجميل في أنفه ويكذب في نفس الوقت 

 قال ياسر برهامي ان التظاهر محرم في الإسلام والخروج عن مبارك ولى الامر  حرام ! وعندما خرجت مظاهرة سلفية اول من نزل فيها وكان اول من اجتمع مع  احمد شفيق قبل اعلان النتيجة للانتخابات 
 
الكذب بيجري في دمهممممممممم:a82:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الناس دي فاهمة غلط يا معلمي .. بتذووق بس .. محدش بيشتري (
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أكتوبر 2012)

وربنا المصري دا نجم .. ابو الاختراعات كلها ... لا تقولي يابان ولا افغانستان هو المصري واحد بس





​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> وربنا المصري دا نجم .. ابو الاختراعات كلها ... لا تقولي يابان ولا افغانستان هو المصري واحد بس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههـ
آهو بقى معآهـ بدل آلسلآح .. إتنين :t33:



*.،*​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QiNFGYfW7h4&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## Anas2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

* صيني يصنع فستآن زفآف لـ عشيقته من عشرة آلآف وردة حمرآء .. ♥
*


----------



## marcelino (7 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## bob (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*باسم يوسف || هو دة احتفال بانتصار اكتوبر ولا ابا العمدة لامم الغفر حوالين الدوار و بينموا عن احوال القرية !!! *
​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (8 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*

*



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ​


 
*وجعتى لى قلبى ....ربنا يسامحك*​


----------



## jajageorge (9 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/mariam.george.73
*





​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*راجوز وشعب ..بقلم احمد عبد القوى

اراجوز بلدنا اتكشف وعرفنا ايه مخبيه
 اصل العبيط لو كدب وشه يبان عليه
 ممنوع عليه الكلام اصل الكلام مش ليه

 والكلمة كلمة جماعة ومرشده ممليه
 ومهما قال الغلط وراه جماعة تحمية
 اه يا وطن صابك مرض وبقيت عليل
 راحوا الرجال تحت التراب وحكمك عميل
 هيببع ترابنا للغريب وسينا الدليل
 اراجوز بلدنا هيخلى سينا وطن بديل
 لشعب تانى غير شعبنا هتكون مصير
 وبكرة يبيع العرض ومعاه الهرم والنيل
 يا اجهل شعوب الارض اخترت ليه طرطور ؟
 اراجوز فى ايد المرشد وشايل لقب دكتور
 من يوم ما مسك الحكم مقطوعة مية ونور
 قالو فى ايده الخير ولو منه برضو يغور
 يا اغرب شعوب الارض منكم خلاص مليت
 بعتوا التاريخ والارض عشان ازازة زيت
 يا بياعين العرض بكرة تبيعوا البيت
 بكرة غريب يتحكم وهتبقوا خدم البيت
 كنت كبير يا وطن لكن خلاص وطيت
 دخلت نعشك يا وطن وبكفنك اتغطيت*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (12 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (13 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2012)

* اضحك من ققلبك - اخوان مكس لكل حاجه والعكس  

 0  0 


  New​ 




​ 



​*​


----------



## چاكس (13 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## apostle.paul (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*طيب كدا هتبقى الماما بقة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*
*





​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ﺟﻠﺲ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻏﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭﺍﺕ
 ﻟﻴﺪﺧﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺇﻗﻼﻉ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﺋﺮﺓ 
 .
 .
 .

 ﻭﻓﻮﺭ ﺧﺮﻭﺟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻓﺔ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺑﺮﺟﻞ ﻳﺴﺄﻟﻪ :
 " ﻛﻢ ﻣﺮﻩ ﺗﺪﺧﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ "
 اﻟﻤﺪﺧﻦ" : ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ"
 ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ " : ﻟﻮ ﺟﻤﻌﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ اﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻧﻔﻘﺘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻠﻚ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺠﺎﺋﺮ ﻟﻜﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻘﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺝ
 ﻣﻠﻜﻚ "
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺧﻦ " : ﻭﻫﻞ ﺃﻧﺖ ﺗﺪﺧﻦ ؟"
 ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ " :ﻻ"
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺧﻦ " :ﻭﻫﻞ ﺗﻤﻠﻚ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﺋﺮﺓ ؟
 ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ : ﻻ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺧﻦ" : ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻴﺤﺔ .. ﺃﻧﺎ ﺃﺩﺧﻦ ﻭﺗﻠﻚ
 ﺍﻟﻄﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﻣﻠﻜﻲ ﺃﻧﺎ !!
 ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺧﻦ ﺭﻳﺘﺸﺎﺭﺩ ﺑﺮﻧﺴﻮﻥ .. ﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻭﻛﺎﻟﺔ ﻃﻴﺮﺍﻥ
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻤﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﺪﻩ :خليك في حالك و بطل فلسفه ع خلق الله xD*
*


----------



## white.angel (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*النهضة المشمشية ... حلوة و اخوانية .. نطت حتت نطة .. لهطت كرسي و سلطة .. الثورة زعلانة .. هي اللي غلطانة .. سابت الفرصة ديه .. لشوية مصلحجية ..*


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (15 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (15 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2012)

صباح الخير 
الفطار جاهز


----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*
اول من وزع صور عريانه ومتركبه لواحده عشان يشهر بيها مكنش علماني .. ده كان الشيخ عبد الله بدر

اول من قال يا شرا.... يا انجاس علي الهوا ده مكنش يساري .. ده كان الشيخ وجدي غنيم

اول نائب عمل عمليه تجميل وكذب علي الناس مكنش نصراني .. ده كان الشيخ البلكيمي

اول نائب برده يتمسك في وضع مخل في عربيه ده مكتش شاب شيوعي او اشتراكي ثوري .. ده كان الشيخ علي ونيس

اول واحد يقرطس شعب بحاله ويقول امي مش امريكانيه وتطلع امريكانيه مش البرادعي .. ده كان الشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل

اما تاني واحد قرطس الشعب وقال مروحتش لشفيق وهو راح ده مكنش حمدين .. ده كان الشيخ برهامي

وشوف يا اخي يقولك بعد كل ده ان الليبرالي والعلماني واليساري والنصراني والاشتراكي وحمدين والبرادعي كفره  .... لكن شومان وابو اسماعيل وبدر علماء ولحومهم مسمومه .. 

والنبي انتوا ناس زبالة *


----------



## AdmanTios (17 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> اول من وزع صور عريانه ومتركبه لواحده عشان يشهر بيها مكنش علماني .. ده كان الشيخ عبد الله بدر
> 
> اول من قال يا شرا.... يا انجاس علي الهوا ده مكنش يساري .. ده كان الشيخ وجدي غنيم
> ...





*مليون تعظيم سلام لأحلي كلام
و من روعة المداخلة إفتكرت بكار أعذار

أول من أسس قانون الأشرار لإختلاق الأعذار .............. نادر أعذار

مع العلم أنه حتي تاريخُه لم يتم تحديد موقف فيليكس صاحب
كسر سرعة الصوت إن كان حلال أم حررررررررررررررررام :nunu0000:*


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>



هههههههههههـ
آهى دى إللى يتقآلهآ .. أموت أنآ وأعيد آلسنة :smile01:smile01


 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*
حوار تليفزيون خيالي (حتى الآن) على الهواء

المذيعة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. الأعزاء المشاهدين يسعدنا أن يكون معنا الدكتور رفعت فهمى في حوار عن السمنة التي انتشرت في مصر. مساء الخير يا دكتور

الدكتور: مساء النور


المذيعة: ممكن حضرتك تكلمنا عن اسباب انتشار السمنة في مصر؟

الدكتور: بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين. اللهم أذكر جميع القديسين الذين أرضوك منذ البدء، وبالأكثر القديسة المملوءة مجدا العذراء كل حين والدة الاله القديسة الطاهرة مريم.... بالنسبة للسمنة في مصر ف....

المذيعة: ايه دا ايه دا يا دكتور.. ايه اللي حضرتك بتقوله دا؟

الدكتور: فيه ايه يا فندم؟ هو أنا قلت حاجة غلط؟

المذيعة: أيوه حضرتك بتتكلم في الدين وأنا سألتك سؤال علمى!

الدكتور: أنا ما تكلمتش في الدين ولا حاجة، أنا بس بأفتتح ردي على سؤالك زي كل المتحدثين في التليفزيون ومنهم الأطباء لما بيفتتحوا أحاديثهم في التليفزيون أو الراديو.

المذيعة: أيوه بس هما مش بيقولوا الكلام دا.. بييقولوا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

الدكتور: ما هو أنا قلت ما يشبه دا بالظبط بس علشان أنا مسيحي قلت الكلام المقابل من ناحية المسيحية.

المذيعة: الله هو انت مسيحي كمان؟

الدكتور: أيوه أنا مسيحي، دا يفرق في حاجة؟

المذيعة: الله يخرب بيتك يا معد (في سرها).. لأ لو كنا نعرف انك مسيحي كان ها يبقى.. كان ها يبقى.. بس حضرتك كده بتزج بالدين في موضوع طبي بحت.

الدكتور: بس أنا سمعت رئيسنا الدكتور محمد مرسي بيخطب قدام الأمم المتحدة في خطاب سياسي وغير ديني، وأيضا ابتدا بالصلاة والسلام على رسول الاسلام، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.. وبرضه ترضى على الخلفاء الراشدين في محفل سياسي أمام المؤتمر الاسلامي في ايران، وماحدش زعل ولا علق، ففهمت ان دي حاجة طبيعية في أي موضوع.

المذيعة: بس الموضوع هنا مختلف.

الدكتور: مختلف في ايه؟

المذيعة: احنا هنا في مصر

الدكتور: أنا عارف ان احنا هنا في مصر

المذيعة: في مصر الموضوع مختلف.. المصريين مش بيقولوا كده زي حضرتك.

الدكتور: إزاي يعني؟ أنا كمان مصري ومن حقي أقول برضه افتتاحية مناسبة لمعتقداتي وديني زي اخواتي المصريين المسلمين.

المذيعة: بس وضعك برضه مختلف

الدكتور: مختلف ليه، مش كل مواطني مصر متساوين في الحقوق والواجبات؟

المذيعة: يادكتور دا برنامج طبي وانت كنت ها تحوله ديني، وبعدين دلوقتي عاوز تحوله سياسي؟ اقطع يا طارق.. اقطع الله يخرب بيوتكم (في سرها).. (بابتسامة زائفة) نعتذر أيها الأعزاء المشاهدين عن هذا العطل الفني، وسنعاود البرنامج بعد الفاصل.....

(منقول)*


----------



## +febronia+ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

اهو داا بقي الحال عندنا في اليكس :new6:


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*بدل ما تلعن مرسي، قيد شمعة (الكهربا قطعة بقالها 5 ساعات!!)*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههههههـ
> آهى دى إللى يتقآلهآ .. أموت أنآ وأعيد آلسنة :smile01:smile01
> 
> 
> ...




*اظن انها لو فى مصر كان زمان الطلبة هربو من المدراس و اعتصمو قدام باب الوزارة :smile01*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *بدل ما تلعن مرسي، قيد شمعة (الكهربا قطعة بقالها 5 ساعات!!)*



*و ليه لا .. ربنا يقدرك و تعمل الاتنين يا استاذنا :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


>



*مالك و مال توقيعى بقا :smile01 سيبها فى حالها دى بنت غلبانة :smile01*


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2012)

انا جايبها من الفيس والمصحف
ماخدتش بالى انها توقيعك خاللللص


----------



## AdmanTios (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*و حين ذاك أدركت شهرذاد الصباح
و بدأت باللطم و النواح ..... ثورة ألف ليلة و ليلة

بلغي أيها الشعب السعيد .... أنك ح تاخد قلم جديد
إن الأخون و حزب النور ... حطوا نسبة 50 % بحجة الأغلبية
و قال إيه ح يفصلوا دستور ... من ساعة ما جابوا الكتاتني و شالوا سرور*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (18 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>





ارزاق


----------



## grges monir (18 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*هههههههههههه*







[/url][/IMG]

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه*







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*جامدة*







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (19 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

صورة لن يفهمها إلا المصريين D;


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> صورة لن يفهمها إلا المصريين D;



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتحصل 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>




ربنا يسمع منك:yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*
*



​


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2012)

* هل تعلم ان لو كان كريستوفر كولومبوس متزوجا مصرية ما كانش اكتشف اميركا.
  و البرهان: 
 رايح فين ؟ رايح مع مين ؟ رايح ليه ؟
  ازاي هتروح ؟ ليه انت بالذات لازم تكتشفها ؟ أروح معاك؟ 
 امتى هترجع؟ هتيجي الغدا ولا لا ؟ هتجبلي ايه معاك؟ 

 ازاي تأخد القرار ده من غير ماتعرفني ؟ مش ملاحظ ان مشاويرك كترت الأيام دي ؟ عايزة أروح عند ماما !! 
 انت مالك ومال أمريكا ؟ يعني انا مش فاهمة طلعتلي منين بقصة أمريكا دي ؟ اكيد واحدة حاطط عينك عليها.

 أكيد بعد كل ده كان جواب كريستوفر كولومبس:
  أبو أم أمريكا ع اللي عايزين يكتشفوها.. عليا النعمة مانا رايح في حتة ولية نكد


*


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*عمره 20 سنهَ .. في السجن
 بتهمة الأرهاب

 استطاع أن يدخل مبنى المخابرات الأمريكة

 ...
 وسرقة الكثير من الأسرار
 ...
 ...وكان يلقب ب الثعلب ل دهائه

 وَ والده رجل كبير في السن

 يعيش لوحده يرغب أن يزرع البطآطس
 في حديقة منزله
 ولكنه لا يستطيع لكبر سنه
 فارسل لابنه المسجون رسالة

 هذه الرسالة تقول :
 إبني الحبيب : تمنيت ااِن تكون معي الآن ..
 وتسآعدني في حرث الحديقة
 لكي أزرع البطاطس ..
 فليس عندي من يساعدني

 وبعد فترة استلم الأب الرسآلة التآلية :
 ااِبي العزيز ااِرجوک ..
 ااِياك ان تحرث الحديقہ هُ ..
 لااِني اخفيت فيها شيئا مهما
 عندمآ أخرج من ﺂلمعتقل
 سأخبرك ما هو
 ( ااِبنک ♡ )

 لم تمض سآعہ هُ على الرسآلہَ
 و إذ برجآل الإستخبارآت ..
 و الجيش يحآصرون المنزل
 ويحفرون الأرض شبرا شبرا ..
 فلم يجدوا شيئا غآدروا المنزل

 وصلت رسالة للأب من ابنه
 في اليوم التآلي :

 ابي العزيز
 ااِرجو ان تكون الااِرض قد حُرثت بشكل جيد ..
 فهذا مآ استطعت أن أسآعدك به
 و إذا احتجت لشيء ﺂخر أخبرني ^__^
*


----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*
*





​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*انت صح بس ابوس ايدك اسكت *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*=
*



​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## bob (25 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*فى زمن الأخوان ...... كل شيئ جائز




​*


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## كلي أمل (25 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*اختاروووووووووووووووووووووووا 
*



​


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2012)

شوفتوا اصغر حج

ده الايمان الحقيقى ههههههههه

​*
*





​


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## bob (26 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> ​


اسكت الله يباركلك​


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*مره واحد راح مهرجان كبير هو واصحابه 
رجع لوحده *​


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*oto.*



​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*من الاخر زاولت الشعب كله *


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## Anas2 (30 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (30 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2012)

* 

*



​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (30 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


>





هههههههههههه
عسل الاخوان حاجه بركه


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*اعصار ساندي يجتاح٠٠٠
 امريكا

 وقريبا
 اعصار ميرفت يجتاح اسرائيل
 ...
 خلينا احنا قاعدين كدا
 والحريم بتجيب حقنا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *اعصار ساندي يجتاح٠٠٠
> امريكا
> 
> وقريبا
> ...


هههههههههه موتنى من الضحك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه موتنى من الضحك ​


*اى خدعه
عدى الجمايل
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*photo.*



​


----------



## bob (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


ههههههههه حتى دول مش عتقوهم من التريقة ​


----------



## bob (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*سألوا أديب ايرلندا الساخر عن معنى اشتراكية .. فأجاب وهو يشير الى رأسه الصلعاء :
 غزارة في الإنتاج وسوء في التوزيع*


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## white.angel (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*نفـﺴـﻰ ﺃﺧــﻠـﺺ تجارة ﺑـﻘـﻰ
 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 "
 ﻭﺃﻓــﺘﺢ ﻋــﻴﺂﺩﻩ ﻭﺃﺑـﻘـﻰ محامى اد الدنيا

 ﻭﻛـﻞ شركات ﺁﻟـهندسة ﺗﺘـﺨــﺂﻧـﻖ ﻋــﻠﻴـﺂ XD

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (1 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (2 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ​


اللى عاجبنى فى الراجل دة سعادتة ةالدائمة هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*=*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههه


----------



## AdmanTios (5 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*بعد أن كانت يد تبنى و يد تحمل السلاح
أصبحنا نسرق باليدين و ارتفعت أسعار «الأكل»
وانخفضت أسعار «القتل»
وانتقلنا من (ابنك يقول لك يا بطل هات انتصار)
إلى (أمك تقول لك لو بطل هات الخضار)

العبقري الراحل جلال عامر*


----------



## AdmanTios (5 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## تعيسة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

يراودني احساس غريب جدا لا استطيع التعبير عنه
سوى الصمت سكن كل حواسي


----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2012)

* قومى شوفى اللى وراكى ياهانم*



​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*
*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*في أمريكا رئيس أبيض ووزيرة خارجيته سوداء «كونداليزا»، ثم رئيس أسود ووزيرة بيضاء «هيلاري».. 

في العالم العربي دائماً رئيس أبيض وأيام سوداء..

الراحل جلال عامر*


----------



## AdmanTios (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (8 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (8 نوفمبر 2012)

* احب  اقول للبرنس النائب العام و الاسطى رئيس الوزراء و شادر البطيخ اللي شغال  معاهم...فاكر يبني منك ليه يوم 27 يناير اما الفيس و طنيطر اتقفلوا احنا  عملنا ايه؟
  فتحناهم للشعب ثاني و ملقيتوش حل ثاني قدامكم غير قطع النت  من المنبع ... ابشركم ان انتوا مش بس لو حجبتوا المواقع..لا انتوا لو  قطعتوا النت و بعد كدة دفنتوا الهاردات على عمق 3 متر تحت الارض برضه الشعب  حيتفرج..الشعب المصري معروف بجبروته وقوته 

  واحد خروف بيسألني اشمعنى؟؟ اقولك يا غالي...

 انا متفرجش بمزاجي..لكن اتمنع بالغصب..انسى يا عم الحاج 

*


----------



## grges monir (8 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (8 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/pages/الجيش-والشعب-والشرطة-ايد-واحدة/370470579635674?ref=stream
*





​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*بعد لقاء وفد الأخوان المسلمين بقداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى سأل مراسل قناة مصر 25 قداسة البابا: بتحلم بإية لمصر, رد قداسة البابا عليه وقال له وهو مبتسم : أنا بحلم لمصر بحاجتين نفسي اشوفهم , الحرية والعدالة 

فضحك وفد الإخوان على هذه الدعابة لأنهم مفهموش حاجة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*بيان من السفاره السعوديه فى مصر:

نستعجب من الاخوه المـصرين من رفع الاعلام السعوديه ف ميدان التحرير والمطالبه بتطبيق الشريعه باعلام السعوديه

وتعلن سفاره السعوديه لحاملى علم السعوديه ان ميدان التحرير منطقه مصريه تابعه لجمهوريه مصر العربيه وغير تابعه للسعوديه

 فنرجوا تحرى الدقه ف اختيار المكان لان التحرير ليس منطقه سعوديه

وتعلن سفاره السعوديه لراغبى الهجره لدوله العلم " السعوديه " عن فتح باب الحجز للهجره للسعوديه بدلاً من التظاهر ف مكان ليس سعودى*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +ماريا+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (9 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2012)

حد يعرف ايه الشىء ده هههههه

​*
*





​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> حد يعرف ايه الشىء ده هههههه
> 
> ​*
> *
> ...



*طب و دى شايفة منين .. ولا بتحسس و تعتذر :fun_lol:*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (10 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> حد يعرف ايه الشىء ده هههههه
> 
> ​*
> *
> ...




دي غورله هربانه من جنينه الحيوانات صح :99:


----------



## فيوليت ملاك (10 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه بجد حاجة تموت من الضحك


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأستاذ: لماذا يعطي الماء صوتا عندما يغلي؟
 الطالب: لأن الجراثيم تطلب النجدة.

 الأستاذ: فسر لي لماذا القطار مهم؟
 الطالب: لأن تحته خطين.
 .
 الاستاذ: متى يتكون الندى؟
 الطالب: عند دوران الأرض تتعب فتعرق فيتكون الندى.
 .
 الأستاذ: ماهي الثورة ياتلاميذ؟
 الطالب: زوجة الثور ياأستاذ.
 .
 الأستاذ: ماتعريف الصخور الراسبة؟
 الطالب: هي التي تذاكر طوال العام ولا تنجح.
 .
 الأستاذ: من هو المنافق؟
 الطالب: هو الذي يدخل المدرسة مبتسم*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*بقالي كتير مشركتش هنا *

*هشارك بكلمتين وبس *



> *يعنى يوم ما ناخد المركز الثانى في البحث عن المواقع الاباحية على الانترنت
> 
> النائب العام يصدر قرار بمنعها ..
> 
> دى عرقلة مسيرة الانتاج نحو المركز الاول يا جدعان ^_^*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*




 *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (12 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (12 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/Elbet.Soka.El3abeta?ref=stream

*

*المسابقات على قناة مزيكا *



​


----------



## AdmanTios (13 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


هههههههه
ماتاكليني انا كمان ياختي بالمره


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


امال لومش بتكلى بقا كنتى عملتى ايه 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (14 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Twin (14 نوفمبر 2012)

طب اقولهم أنا أيه
ربنا يخلي بابا ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (15 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

من ضمن التهيس اليومين دول هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (16 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*to.*





​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (16 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *to.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة دة يارب الفدائين يكون عددهم كبير بقى بجد يبقى صدق المثل ضربنا عصفورين بحجر واحد اللى فى غزة واصحابهم اللى قارفينا هنا


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2012)

* 
*



​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (16 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ​


اساحبى عاملة اشتراك هنا جامد ههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*





مزحوم يا قطر الغلبانين .. وحنشكي مين؟
واخدين على صوت الانين .. لينا سنين

متعلمين الطاعة .. من قبل الصلا
ويا إما نبقى بضاعة .. يا إما المقصلة

والجُبن وسط الجواعة .. قيمة مأصّلة
**وآدي الحكاية مفصّلة.. بس اللي يسمع مين**؟!*​


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*حادثة  واحدة بس في مصر مات فيها اضعاف اضعاف اللي ماتوا في اعصار ساندي. ويقولك  غضب إلهي! هو في غضب إلهي اكتر من انه يحكمنا شوية بقر؟ *


----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*حـــــــــــــــــرام*




​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (18 نوفمبر 2012)

"نموت نموت و تحيا مصر " بس يا سيدى و من يومها و مصر ما صدقت!


----------



## jajageorge (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## بايبل333 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*حلوة جداً ههههههههههههههههههه
بس خد دى معاهم دى جديدة خالص خالص مالص مالص *


----------



## jajageorge (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2012)

رتب الشرطة الجديدة:
 - ملازم اول: زبيبة
 - نقيب: زبيبتين
 - رائد: 3 زبايب




​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*
*





​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## تعيسة (19 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ​





 *
لالالالالالالالالالالا الطفل الفلسطيني ببلاش مجانا*


----------



## AdmanTios (19 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*hoto.*



​


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (20 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ده جهل ولا وحدة وطنية


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ماتحسبوش يا بنــــات ان الجواز راحـــــة :

 1.اول أسبــــوع فــــي الهنــــا مرتــــاحة

 2.وتانــــي أسبــــوع ســـكــــر وتفاحة

 3.وثالث أسبــــوع بالشــــبــــشب والمســــاحة

 4.ورابع أسبــــوع أنتي وحماتــــك أصواتكم رداحة

 5.وخــــــامس أسبــــوع في بيــــــــت أبوكي مرتــــاحه


----------



## AdmanTios (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*قناة التحرير
 سقوط طائرة ميج 21 للدفاع الجوى المصرى فى أسوان واحتراقها بالكامل ومصرع قائدها النقيب طيار محمد سمير امام.*


*بركاتك يابن الفقرية 
*​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 نوفمبر 2012)

إديني عقلك و أمشي حافي !!


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/Shafiq.President#



​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/Shafiq.President#



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*يعنى اية الأخوان*
* 



*​


----------



## AdmanTios (22 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (22 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/#

*



​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (23 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## چاكس (23 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## بايبل333 (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## بايبل333 (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*
*
*



*​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*
**



*
​


----------



## jajageorge (25 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2012)

البورصة اتفشخت


----------



## grges monir (25 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (25 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (25 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*عن قط البث عن التفيزيون المصري 

يقول البعض ان طائر النهضه خبط في النايل سات وهو واللي قطع السلك عن الـ L N B


ويقول البعض الاخر ان وزاره الاتصالات قامت باغلاق المواقع الابحايه وكان هذا اول اعمالها 
*​


----------



## jajageorge (26 نوفمبر 2012)

عارفين ده مين !؟ ده محمد مرسي .. عارفين بيعمل أيه !؟ طالع من
خلف الصوان بيشوف الآعداد وبيدى التحية لجماعته !؟ عارفين الخطاب
ده منين من قصر الاتحاديه وسط أهله وعشيرته


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (26 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (28 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*




احبيبتى امصر 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الرئيس محمد مرسي مبارك


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*يوم السبت : الكلاسيكو المصري
فريق الثوار V.S فريق الاخوان
المكان : ستاد التحرير
الزمان 10:00 صباحاً
في بطولة تصفيات دم المصريين*


----------



## AdmanTios (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## bob (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*‏
*









​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

حال السلطة الان...​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*من افكاري


مسيره ابو حامد بكره من شبرا بعد صلاه الضهر 
ومسيره موسي من الدقي بعد صلاه الضهر 


انا خايف مرسي يصدر اعلان دستور بالغاء صلاه الضهر وينزل بالعصر علي طول  
*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*فل علية اساحبي*



​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اين البرلماااااااااااااااان هههههههههههههه
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*فيلم كوكب القرود القرود بتحكم البشر.
 وجه الشبه عندنا الخرفان بيحاولو يحكمو البشر ..
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

* كل الكلام دة جه فى خطاب الرئيس
 حب _ حارة مزنوقة _ يمط _ يهز _ يشدنا _ وﻻدة صعبة _ طلق _ حجمه صغير جدا _ ناكل من عرق _ _نحضن بعض 3 مرات _ شواطئ عندنا
 اصنع من هذه الكلمات جملة مفيدة )
 .......................................................................
 الجمله هي

 حب في حاره مزنوقه يؤدي الي ولادة صعبة وحجمه صغير جدااا ويا يمط يا يهز  يا يشدنا وناكل من عرقه وساعتها نحضن بعض 3 مرات والشواطئ عندنا كتيره

 وبعد ابحاث ونتائج استقرينا ان الرئيس عايز حاجات قليلة الادب ^_^


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....155792921215680.31018.155783167883322&type=1http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....155792921215680.31018.155783167883322&type=1​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*وهو العضو ايه غير 
واحد وشويه اربعات 



*​


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*ميكي دستور
*



​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*واحنا طبعا اللي اضربنا علي ......يلا لينا ربنا*



​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*اضحك من قلبك وتعليق نوارة نجم على قرار المانيا بتأجيل زيارة مرسى لها
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/pages/بطل-غل-ايوه-أنا-فل/347045048668869?ref=stream
*



​


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا تعليق*


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​



الميت بيلبسو علية اسود والحي بيلبسو عليه ابيض
طب والهاربان يلبسو عليه اية اديدس ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> الميت بيلبسو علية اسود والحي بيلبسو عليه ابيض
> طب والهاربان يلبسو عليه اية اديدس ...


*هههههههههه حلوة يا فبرونتى *
*بس احنا هنلبس ابيض يوم ما يمشى *​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه حلوة يا فبرونتى *
> *بس احنا هنلبس ابيض يوم ما يمشى *​


هههههههههه لاء دا احنااا هنعمل لووولوولي فـــــــــرح  ... :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه لاء دا احنااا هنعمل لووولوولي فـــــــــرح  ... :smile01


*هههههههه ده انا هفرق حاجة ساقعة للمنتدى كله على حسابى *​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه ده انا هفرق حاجة ساقعة للمنتدى كله على حسابى *​



ههههههههههه طيب عيل الي يرجع في كلامة بقي ..:smil15:

ربناا يسهلو ويمشي بقي احسن داا شكلو مش ماشي وقاعد علي قلبناا :dntknw:


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب عيل الي يرجع في كلامة بقي ..:smil15:
> 
> ربناا يسهلو ويمشي بقي احسن داا شكلو مش ماشي وقاعد علي قلبناا :dntknw:


*مفيش حاجة بعيدة اتخلع اجعص منه متقلقيش 
وانا مش هرجع فى كلامى بس يطرقنا هو *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *الفيس بوك يرد على الإخوان " أنت فين يا مرسي .. رحت للشاطر ولا للعريان " 

*
*12/5/2012   1:14 AM​*
*




​
*
*محمد كمال *

*  	اليوم  هو 4 ديسمبر وقد خرج الملايين ضد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي من إعلان دستورى  وأيضاً ضد دستور قائم على جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين وصلحتها الخاصة , فكان  خروج الملايين من الشباب الثورى الى ميدان  التحرير وأيضاً تصعيد المطلب  الثورى الى التوافد أمام القصر الرئاسى .​   	إلا أن صفحات الإخوان  المسلمين وغيرها من الصفحات التى تنتمى الى التيار  الدينى خرجت وقالت ان  الأعداد التى خرجت قليلة وأيضاً أن من خرج فى  مليونية تأييد مرسي كانوا أكثر من التحرير والإتحادية , ولكن رد عليهم  صفحات الفيس بوك :​ 



​ 



​   	ولكن كان النصيب الأكبر من الكوميكس للرئيس محمد مرسي خاصة لحظة هروبه من  قصر الإتحادية بسيارته نظراً للعدد الهائل من المتظاهرين امام الإتحادية​ 



​ 



​ 



​   	والأن وبعد عرض الصور الخاصة بنشطاء الفيس بوك ..  هل مرسي يستمع الى  رسالة نشطاء الفيس بوك وهم من كان لهم الدعوة بتظاهرات 25 يناير , ضد مبارك  . ​*​
*​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*إبراهيم عيسي بالأمس

الأخوان لما ركبوا الثورة
قالوا للثوار يا  " فلول "*


----------



## jajageorge (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Strident (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Swearing is faster, cheaper and much more effective than anger medicines


----------



## grges monir (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## zezza (5 ديسمبر 2012)

معبرة اوى **


----------



## jajageorge (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

احلى تهيس هو ان الاخوان بيقوالوا ان فى ستة عندئنا ماتوا 
يعنى أى عندئنا.؟
هو مش أخواى داة حتى لو كافر .؟
فعلا شوية بقر


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*



​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وهو الواحد ايه غير فيفتي فيفتي 





 هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

> وهو الواحد ايه غير فيفتي فيفتي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
مشاركات بقرار جمهورى


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفيفا تعلن اعترافها بدولة المحله الكبرى
 والاتحاد الأفريقى يعلن مشاركه المنتخب المحلاوى الشقيق فى بطولة أفريقيا القادمه جنبا الى جنب مع نظيره المصرى

 ومن جانبها 

 المــــحلة تتقدم للفيفآآ بطلب استضآآفة كآس العالم 2026

 بعد استقلال المحلة : فريق هيروشيما الياباني ينوي تقديم شكوى رسمية  للفيفا ضد الأهلي في حال اشراك وائل جمعه في المباراة باعتباره لاعب أجنبي  رابع  ^_^ 

 xD xD xD
*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*ابو اسماعيل عايز يقفل كل القنوات دى :
 CBC
 ON TV
 DREAM
 الحياة
 ...
 النهار
 التحرير
 القاهرة و الناس
 صدى البلد

 وهيسيب قناه التت و المولد عشان متفقين مع روئيه الجماعه ^_^
*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​




هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*تحريض سلفي ضد الاقباط *





​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل .. الرئيس اصدر قرار بوقف قانون الضرائب الجديد

_______

هنلعب مع بعض يا روح امك​​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

غلي الميه وغلي البيبسي .. لسه المولتو ولسه الشيبسي غلي و غلي و غلي

 كمان.. لسة الشيتوس و اللبان​​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*بتاع القصب نزل منيو جديد ....

 واحد عود قصب تمصمصه ..2 جنيه

 اتنين عود قصب معصور صغير ..3 جنيه

 تلاته عود قصب معصور كبير ..6 جنيه

 اللى مش عاجبه يروح يشرب كانز

 حقك يا كبير
*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (10 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

>



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
الناس دى مجانين فعلاً
مورسى هو بيجرب بيعمل كدة او لو اشتغل هيعمل اى
*


----------



## jajageorge (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/Down.Morsy?ref=stream
*








​


----------



## +febronia+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصـــين عملت دبدوب على شكل مرسى 
 تدوس على بطنه يطلع قرار ، تضربه على دماغه يلغيه *
​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## jajageorge (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

* هو ده هزار البوابين
*




​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Strident (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسم: جوني
الوظيفة: حسين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الاسم: جوني
> الوظيفة: حسين



*ههههههههه
طب هات رقمك يا سحس علشان بحتاجك كتير :new6:
*​


----------



## Strident (12 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههههههه
> طب هات رقمك يا سحس علشان بحتاجك كتير :new6:
> *​



ههههههههه  حسين ده اسلوب حياة 

وعندنا كمان تدريب حسين صغير عندك تستعمله وقت اللزوم...
ولو ان محدش بيشتري لان الناس بتتعلم تبقى حسين من نفسها


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*على كدا احنا جامدين حشد *
​


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/#


*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (13 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*https://www.facebook.com/#


*


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## بايبل333 (13 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ​


*ههههههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك يا فبرونتى *​


----------



## بايبل333 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

> *ههههههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك يا فبرونتى *



لسة عايشة يا اختى متخافيش


----------



## +febronia+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك يا فبرونتى *​



هههههههههههه بعد الشر عليكي ..
ويارب دايماًُ بيتضحكي ومبسوطة كداا ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (14 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​



انا ماباخافش من الكلاب...

لكن الصرصار بيقرفني جددددااااا اقذر حشرة...

واسوأ من قتله....اني اشيل الجثة .... يعععععع


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا ماباخافش من الكلاب...
> 
> لكن الصرصار بيقرفني جددددااااا اقذر حشرة...
> 
> واسوأ من قتله....اني اشيل الجثة .... يعععععع


*هههههههههههه الجثة وهندفناها 
الناس تفتكر اننا بندبر لقتل حد 
ده صرررررصار *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا ماباخافش من الكلاب...
> 
> لكن الصرصار بيقرفني جددددااااا اقذر حشرة...
> 
> واسوأ من قتله....اني اشيل الجثة .... يعععععع



* طريقه عمل الصراصير بالخضار السوتيه والكاتشب الحار 
هات ورقه وقلم وتعالي هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طريقه عمل الصراصير بالخضار السوتيه والكاتشب الحار
> هات ورقه وقلم وتعالي هههههههههههههه
> *​


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

هو اتقلبتوا قسم حوادث....؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> هو اتقلبتوا قسم حوادث....؟


*كل ده علشان صرررررصار 
*​


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طريقه عمل الصراصير بالخضار السوتيه والكاتشب الحار
> هات ورقه وقلم وتعالي هههههههههههههه
> *​



يا بني هو انت اكلك كله كده؟ ارحمني بقى شوية 

المصيبة ان كان معانا واحد اسكتلندي مرة وبيحكي عموماً ان في فرنسا بياكلوا حشرات معينة!!

وعلى فكرة...الاستاكوزا والكابوريا والجمبري وكل دي ما هي إلا حشرات كبيرة شوية!!

مش عارف بتاكلوها ازاي بصراحة!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يا بني هو انت اكلك كله كده؟ ارحمني بقى شوية
> 
> المصيبة ان كان معانا واحد اسكتلندي مرة وبيحكي عموماً ان في فرنسا بياكلوا حشرات معينة!!
> 
> ...


*حرام عليكم على فكرة عقدتونى انا غلطانة والنعمة 
انا مش باكل استاكوزا ولا كابوريا 
بس باكل جمبرى بس كرهتونى فيه حرام عليكم *​


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايوة صرصار 
داة شهيد مسودة الدستور 
وانتى من الفلول 

الصرصار كان بيتعرض على هجوم كان رايح يصوت 
ومات شهيداً 
مصر لكل المصريين ..........ومن ضمنهم الصراصير

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يا بني هو انت اكلك كله كده؟ ارحمني بقى شوية
> 
> المصيبة ان كان معانا واحد اسكتلندي مرة وبيحكي عموماً ان في فرنسا بياكلوا حشرات معينة!!
> 
> ...



* ههههههههههههه
حشرات ايه بس يا عمنا 
 عندنا بيضربوها بالشبشب
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

>



لا وبيبسى جيب يعنى مش بيبسى عادى 
وياجماعة هو كان قصدة على البيبسى العادى مش بيبسى جيب لان البيبسى اللى قدام الشيخ بيبسى بالسكر

اللى كاتب الكلام اللى على الصورة رجاء التصليح داة بيبسى بسكر


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*لاعيب فالمصارعه لما كان بيدخل كان الجمهور بيقوله يس يس يس
دا الشعب المصرى ايام الانتخابات
دلوقتى بقى الاعب دا كل لما يدخل يقول نو نو نو نو والجمهور يقوله يس يس يس  فين ثورتنا ؟ فين الاتفاق  ليه بقيت كل لغتنا وكلامنا خلاف فخلاف اين انتى  يا مصر الحبيبه بجد وحشتينى
johna
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (20 ديسمبر 2012)

تيتانك بما لا يخالف شرع الله


----------



## oesi no (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ما يحتاجه البرادعى لكى يصدقوه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## bob (20 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*البلتاجي: استقالة نائب الرئيس تؤكد أننا أمام "مصر الجديدة"

 وإستقالة محافظ البنك المركزي تبين أننا في " ابو اتاته "*
​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (24 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (24 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

* الفرعون العاشق جاهز للاحتفال بالاستقرار .... : )
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## چاكس (26 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*عينة ممتازة من اللغة العربية الجميلة تابعتها*
*مع محبى الشيخ حازم أبو أسماعيل *
*أتفرجوا على مستوى اللغة للشوباب*
*طبعا الأخ دة يقصد ( ثبت )*
*



*
*ومش عارف يعنى أية ( دمة ) دين الله !!!!*
*اللى بعده *
*دى بدون تعليق*





*اللى بعده كدة *
*لاحظوا انها كلها بتاريخ يوم واحد يعنى مش لقطات من هنا والا من هناك *
*الباشا دة بقى مش عارف يكتب الآية القرآنية*
*خدوا بالكم دول بتوع الشريعة وشرع الله *
*يعنى ناس مش أى كلام*




*أصلها نعم المولى ونعم ( النصير )*
*حلو الشباب المثقف دة ؟*​


----------



## Strident (26 ديسمبر 2012)

غلطتين م الاربعة زرار فات يعني يا عبود مش محسوبة غطة دي!

(ملحوظة: قصدت اشيل ال(ل) من "غلطة" )


----------



## Strident (26 ديسمبر 2012)

غلطتين م الاربعة زرار فات يعني يا عبود مش محسوبة غطة دي!

(ملحوظة: قصدت اشيل ال(ل) من "غلطة" )


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)

* بالعربي متلاقيش .. اصل الامريكان بيقروأ انجليزي بس 
*




​


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*لما بشوف عبد الله بدر بفتكر نكتة كنا بنقولها

 بيقولك مره واحد بلطجي حب يتوب .. ربي دقنه وراح لشيخ الجامع
 وقاله: أنا بالصلاة عالنبى كدة هخطب الجمعه دي
 قاله: إزاي يا ابني؟
 قاله: هو كده .. بلطجه هخطب يعني هخطب
 قاله: طب خلاص ماشي
 راح يخطب وبعد ماخلص راح للشيخ بيقوله: إيه رأيك فيا .. انفع ؟
 قاله: كويس بس في كام غلطه كده

 أولا: أبولهب مامتش فى حادثه موتوسيكل

 ثانيا: مفيش نبي اسمه هاني

 ثالثا: اللي مبيصليش ربنا هيحاسبه .. مش إنت اللي هتطلع دين أمه

 رابعا: زوجة فرعون يوسف كان اسمها زليخة .. مش الهام شاهين

 خامسا: لما بنخلص الخطبة بننزل علي سلم المنبر مش بنتزحلق على الترابزين
*


----------



## AdmanTios (27 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الترجمة:

اتنين ستات يتخانقوا مين فيهم اللي ولدته....ويوافقوا على حكم الملك سليمان


----------



## jajageorge (29 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*دخل المراقب........ ..وانا باااااااانقل......شوف قلة ادبوووووو...... ....وانا بااااااااانقل
 قرب عليا ..........وانا بااااااااانقل............شوف قلة ادبووووو....... ...وانا بااااااااااانقل
 شاف البرشامه....... ...وانا بااااااانقل.... ........شوف قلة ادبووووو....... .وانا بااااااااانقل
 ... ... ... ...
 خد منى الورقه........و انا بااااااانقل.........شوف قلة ادبووووو....... ..وانا بااااااانقل
 ... ... طردنى من اللجنة ..........وانا بااااااالطم.... ......شوف قلة ادبووووو.......وانا بااااااالطم
 وانا سايب الورقه فاضية
 وانا سايب الورقه فاضية
 وانا سايب الورقه فاضية
 وانا سايب الورقه فاضية
 وانا سايب الورقه فاضية *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (31 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (31 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2013)




----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يناير 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (6 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​



يخررررررررب عقللكككك ههههههههه
فاصي بجد بقى هههههههه


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

وانا فين؟ اخص عليك!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> وانا فين؟ اخص عليك!



* منا معرفتش اكتب جنبك اه 
تتعوض الالشه الجايه يا برنس 
كل سنه وانت طيب
*​


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * منا معرفتش اكتب جنبك اه
> تتعوض الالشه الجايه يا برنس
> كل سنه وانت طيب
> *​



وانت طيب بس برضو اخص عليك...

انا عندي ليك حاجة بس هنتفصل انا وانت فبلاش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> وانت طيب بس برضو اخص عليك...
> 
> انا عندي ليك حاجة بس هنتفصل انا وانت فبلاش



* لو حاجه فيها مشاكل بلاش منها 
لو حاجه أبيحه 
احدفها خاص :smile02
*​


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * لو حاجه فيها مشاكل بلاش منها
> لو حاجه أبيحه
> احدفها خاص :smile02
> *​



ههههههه لا هي مش ابيحة خالص....هي فيها مشاكل...بتخبط في الحلل :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يخررررررررب عقللكككك ههههههههه
> فاصي بجد بقى هههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههه لقد وقعتي في الالش
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ههههههه لا هي مش ابيحة خالص....هي فيها مشاكل...بتخبط في الحلل :smile02




* يبقي فكك منها 
*​


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يبقي فكك منها
> *​



فكيتني....يلا افتكس حاجة بقى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> فكيتني....يلا افتكس حاجة بقى



* افتكس ايه بس 
سيبني علشان متضايق جدا 
*​


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * افتكس ايه بس
> سيبني علشان متضايق جدا
> *​



ليه؟ انت كمان زي حالاتي بتعيد لوحدك؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ليه؟ انت كمان زي حالاتي بتعيد لوحدك؟



* لا يا عمنا بس زعلان علي الضيف هههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2013)

* فـى  نـفـس الـيـوم ده الـسـنـه اللـى فـاتـت مـرسـى والـكـتـاتـنـى و قيادات  الاخوان راحـوا الـكـنـيـســه يـشـاركـوا الـمـسـيـحـيـن فـى عـيـد  الـمــيــلاد

 السنه دي ماحدش فيهم راح ... يا تري ايه الي فرق من السنه الي فاتت للسنادي ؟؟؟

 عامه كل سنه و انتوا طيبين يا مسحيين 
*




​


----------



## جيلان (7 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​




هههههههههه لا جيلان بعد اتناشر كانت فى طبق البشاميل حضرتك :t23:
بلكونة ايه الجو فى اسكندرية اعاصييير مش وقت بلكونة خالص 

وانت كالعادة طبعا لميت تقييمات على قلبك قد كدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2013)

الاعلان دا بيـــــــمـــــــــــــــــوتنــــــــــى من الضـــحـــــــــــــــــــــــــك ))))))))))))


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2013)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههه لا جيلان بعد اتناشر كانت فى طبق البشاميل حضرتك :t23:
> بلكونة ايه الجو فى اسكندرية اعاصييير مش وقت بلكونة خالص
> 
> وانت كالعادة طبعا لميت تقييمات على قلبك قد كدة



* هما اربعه يتامه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2013)

بحب اعمل دايت بعد الصيام ههههههههههه



​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (7 يناير 2013)

*كلامك مظبوط كنت باغسل يدي بعد الانتصار بمعركة الطعام العظيمة التي كادت ان تودي بحياتي*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2013)

*اه يا كوبتك انا اتفرجت علي قداس العيد كله و استمتعت بيه(هو انت كنت معانا)*

*بس مش علي قناه اقراء*

*اشمعني القناه دي يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه دي بالذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات؟*

*ليه ما اكونش شوفته علي قناه الحافظ مثلا او قناة الامة؟*

*لازم القناه الخليعة العلمانيه دي؟*

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

*الجو بيستعبط يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااان فاكر نفسه فى اوروبا

 حد يقولوا يعيش عيشة اهله   " احنا في مصر . " حار جاف صيفا . معتدل ممطر شتاءا هههههههههههههه*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *الجو بيستعبط يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااان فاكر نفسه فى اوروبا
> 
> حد يقولوا يعيش عيشة اهله   " احنا في مصر . " حار جاف صيفا . معتدل ممطر شتاءا هههههههههههههه*


انا بسمع ضرب صواريخ ولا حرب برة 
بيفكرونى بالحرب العالمية مع الشتاء القارص 
فعلا الجو انهاردة بيستعبط استعباط بايخ قوى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2013)

*وانا من البداياااااااااااااا يا سقعه بتحمل *
*وخلاص كفاياااااااااااااااا دي صوابعي هتنمل*​


----------



## candy shop (7 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تصدق وصفتنى صح 

خساره معرفتش اقيمه 

كل سنه وانت طيب ويارب فى سعاده وخير 
​


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2013)




----------



## Thunder Coptic (7 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *الجو بيستعبط يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااان فاكر نفسه فى اوروبا
> 
> حد يقولوا يعيش عيشة اهله   " احنا في مصر . " حار جاف صيفا . معتدل ممطر شتاءا هههههههههههههه*




وانا في الغرب الجو ذي الفل اول مره بيستعبط كده :smile02


----------



## grges monir (7 يناير 2013)

*لعريان *الجو متلج اين البرلمان

 ابو اسماعيل *انا سعيد انك شغلت الدفاية ديه

 مرسى *احنا حندفى بعض بالحب والاحضان

 المرشد *الامواج عالية ما ذنب الاسماك

 الشاطر * احنا معندناش برد

 حجازى * اللى مش عاجبه الجو يسيب البلد

 واخيرا هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتولى دفايه

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2013)

*هيئة الأرصاد الجويه "الأيام القادمه ستشهد "موجة صقيع شديده" وده طبعا على أساس إن دلوقتى "موجه كوميدى" )*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## grges monir (7 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


اية الحكم دى
بارك اللة فيك شيخنا هههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (8 يناير 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


>


هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> احنا شعب متدين...بس واخدين المركز الخامس علي العالم في البحث عن كلمة سكس في جوجل..
> 
> احنا شعب متدين بس من أعلي دول العالم في التحرش الجنسي...
> ...


مهو انا قلت الاسلام هو الحل .......لكل منحل


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

الاسكنــــــــــــــــــــــدرية 

 لا مافيش دى البحر قرر يتمشى شوية فى الشارع ^_^ 


​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الاسكنــــــــــــــــــــــدرية
> 
> لا مافيش دى البحر قرر يتمشى شوية فى الشارع ^_^
> 
> ...




ما تتعب تتمشى عند مقر الاخوان وتقبى عملت حركة تاريخيية كعادة عندك؟.:t17:


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (8 يناير 2013)

*منـــــــــــــك لله ياللى فى بالى *​ *هتوحشينا يا صفحة أخضريكا *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

السيد الدكتور محمد مرسي كان بيتكلم في ال cnn بالعربي عشان مذيع ال cnn لا يتقن اللغه الانجليزيه


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يناير 2013)

*..*

بمناسبه اعلان كوكاكولا الجاااااااااااااااااامد بتاع
*لو_ده_جنان_إتجن*

 ابعت رسالة لأي رقم عشوائي قوله "أنا خبيت الجثة خلاص"

 لو ده جنان: إتجنن وقف ظابط وقوله هات بطاقتك !!

 لو ده جنان : إتجنن اركب تاكسى و اعمل بتتكلم ف التيليفون و قول
 "لا والله انا معيش حتى فلوس احاسب التاكسى و ربنا يستر هيحصل ايه" :\

 لو ده جنان : إتجنن اتصل برقم عشوائي وقت أذان الفجر و قول ما حد يرد قول له :
 احنا بنصحيك عشان تصلي الفجر و دي خدمة جديدة من المصرية للإتصالات! O:

 لو ده جنان إتجنن :  كلم واحد صاحبك الفجر وصوت في الموبايل وقوله الحقني  واقفل السكة ولم يكلمك قله " مولتو دلوقتى بقى بالجبنه "   

 لو ده جنان : إتجنن اعمل نفسك اخرس 
 وخلي حد يوصفلك عنوان في ورقة وانت ماشي قوله شكرا 


*مع إنى مآشوفتش آلإعلآن* :t17:



*..*​


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)




----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2013)

*
 خاص بأهالي الإسكندرية

 ارتفاع أسعار الشقق في الإسكندرية بعدما أصبحت جميعها تطل على البحر*


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2013)

*
 خديجة خيرت الشاطر: الله يكره أعياد النصارى فيسلط عليهم الطقس

 خيرت الشاطر
...See More

*


----------



## +febronia+ (9 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

افراد اسرتي الاعزاء
 فى الشتاء عادى خالص لو لقيتوا فى البيت لحاف ماشى رايح المطبخ
 ده انا  :3



​


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend. A successful women is one who can find such a man.


الراجل الناجح هو اللي يقدر يجيب فلوس اكتر ما مراته تقدر تصرف...
الست الناجحة بقى هي اللي تقدر تﻻقي راجل كده


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

The only way to understand a woman is to love her - and then it isn't necessary to understand her.

عشان تفهم واحدة ست ﻻزم تحبها....ولما تحبها، مش هيبقى مهم تفهمها خـﻻص



To be happy with a man you must understand him a lot and love him a little.
To be happy with a woman you must love her a lot and not try to understand her at all.

عشان تبقي سعيدة مع راجل...ﻻزم تفهميه كتير وكفاية تحبيه قليل
عشان تبقى سعيد مع ست...ﻻزم تحبها اوي وماتحاولش تفهمها ابداً


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't. A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change and she does

الست بتتجوز الراجل ومتوقعة انه هيتغير...بس هو ما بيتغيرش...
الراجل بيتجوز الست ومتوفع انها مش هتتغير، بس هي بتتغير


A woman is worried about the future until she gets a husband, while a man never worries about the future until he gets a wife.
الست بتقلق على مستقبلها لحد ما تتجوز...الراجل عمره ما بيقلق على مستقبله لحد ما يتجوز 

A woman will always cherish the memory of the man who wanted to marry her; a man of the woman who didn't.
الست بتفضل دايماً فاكرة الراجل اللي كان عايز يتجوزها....الراجل بقى بيفضل فاكر الست اللي مارضيتش تتجوزه

There are two times when a man doesn't understand a woman - before marriage and after marriage
فيه فترتين الاجل مش بيفهم الست فيهم: قبل الجواز وبعده


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​



انتي اسكندرانية يا رورو؟!؟!


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انتي اسكندرانية يا رورو؟!؟!


*ههههههههه لا يا جونى انا قاهرية 
بس صعبانين عليا الاسكندرانية 
احنا امطار شديدة شوية مش عارفين ننزل من البيت 
ما بالك هما *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2013)

جايبلكم خبرين مهمين : 
الخبر الاول ان بتوع الارصاد الجويه قالوا ان النوه خلصت 

الخبر الثاني : انها مستمره ليوم الاحد


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2013)

الصوورة من أماام كارفوور الاسكندرية

حيــث إفتتاح أول هــايبر مــائي



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2013)

مصرع سمكتين بعد اصطدامهم بسيارة كيا سيراتو باحد شوارع الاسكندرية


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

دى حال ناس كتير ف البرد ده 

 ツ




​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 يناير 2013)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*بفكر اخد البطانية واطلع علي اقرب خياط يفصلهالي بيجامة *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2013)

*في كل شارع في بلااااادي 
الميه وصلت لفخادي 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*كنـــت فيــــن يـــا هـــواا لمـــا كنـــــا حـــرانيـــــن ... *
​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2013)




----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> جايبلكم خبرين مهمين :
> الخبر الاول ان بتوع الارصاد الجويه قالوا ان النوه خلصت
> 
> الخبر الثاني : انها مستمره ليوم الاحد



*الله اكبر*

*سجوووووووووووووود*​


----------



## grges monir (10 يناير 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الله اكبر*
> 
> *سجوووووووووووووود*​


انا عندى البرد افضل من الحر الف مرة:fun_lol:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 يناير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2013)

طول السنة في النت قاعدين… شطارتنا تطلع ألحيــــــــــــن
 بالدراسة محنا مفكــــــرين ... للواجب من الصبح ناقلـــيـــن
 نص الليـــل طبعاً سهرانين... في الحصص كلنا نايمـيــــن
 في الاختبارات كلنــا مزفتين... قالوا كسالا قلنا شاطريـــــــــــن
 قالوا نجحتون قلنـــاحلمانين... طول الحصص سرحانيـــــــــن


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2013)

يونس مخيون الرئيس الجديد لحزب النور: نسعي لتحرير المرأة الغربية من الرق


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2013)

وزير الداخلية الجديد فى تصريح له لـ CNN: مفيش حاجه اسمها اعتصامات ووقف حال البلد والمرور وسوف نتعامل بكل حزم مع بلطجيه التحرير .. والرئيس مرسى افضل رئيس شهدته مصر فى حكمه وطول باله على البلطجية .. بس كدا فاض الكيل بينا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> وزير الداخلية الجديد فى تصريح له لـ CNN: مفيش حاجه اسمها اعتصامات ووقف حال البلد والمرور وسوف نتعامل بكل حزم مع بلطجيه التحرير .. والرئيس مرسى افضل رئيس شهدته مصر فى حكمه وطول باله على البلطجية .. بس كدا فاض الكيل بينا



*وبناءاً عليه 
قرر سيادته السماح لضباط الشرطه باطلاق اللحيه 
كما قر قبول الطلب المقدم من الحريه والعداله بترخيص الاسلحه 

كما امر سيادته ضباط الشرطه بتعذيب اي قبطي سواء كان شاكي او مُشتكي عليه 


دا احنا ايامنا طين 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2013)

*شرح طريقة انجاب الاطفال للمقبلين ع الزواج علشان فكرهم مايروحشى كده ولا كده





*​


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2013)

*لا ياراجل هو فى كدة.؟
طيب فى تحديد الجنس.؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *لا ياراجل هو فى كدة.؟
> طيب فى تحديد الجنس.؟
> *


*طبعا البنت 80 
والولد 90
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2013)

و10 % راحوا فين.؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> و10 % راحوا فين.؟


* توالف :budo:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2013)

الحمار أهم .... فهو اللى بيأكلنى .... اللى حاكمنى خلاه هو اللى يأكلنى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههه هبعتلو طلب صداقه عشان محتاجه اخوف بيه العيال ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

اكيد كل البنات عاملة كدا فى السقعة دى 



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اكيد كل البنات عاملة كدا فى السقعة دى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اده مين صورني وانا مش واخده بالي هههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2013)

العريان يؤكد: مرسي كان أنبغ العلماء في ناسا لكن *الوكالة مسحت ذاكرته *لإطلاعه على أسرار كونية خطيرة


----------



## jajageorge (11 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (11 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


>


*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (11 يناير 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (11 يناير 2013)

*عزيزي الهوا ..

 انا بعرف امشي لوحدي ، ماتذوقش @: D: !*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يناير 2013)

*بمناسبه ان عندي امتحان محاسبه ضريبيه بعد بكره *

*احب  اقول لمادة الضريبية : انا بجد خايف اظلمك معاي , انتي تستاهلي حد احسن  مني بكتير , والله العيب فيا انا مش فيكي , انا بس بفكر في سعادتك , ثم  كمان احتمال اسافر الصين في شغل , وللاسف اديت لنفسي فرصة بس ماعرفتش , يا  ضريبية حبنا كان معصية *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2013)

جاء فى الأساطير
 أن رجلا سئل حكيما: 
حدثنى عن بلد تسمى مصر؟
قال له بلى ..سأخبرك عنها
هى بلد لايغسل فيها الناس ملابسهم فقط
قال له كيف؟
قال: يغسلون أيضا الكلى 
ويغسلون الفلوس 
ويغسلون العقول

قال له زدنى من أخبارها
قال هى بلد إذا سرق فيهم "الشريف" تركوه 
وإذا سرق فيهم الضعيف "نفخوه"

قال له :كمان وحياة أبوك
قال له: يأتى بها زمنٌ تكثر فيه "الدقون" 
ويختفى فيه "القانون" 
وتعصر فيه الناس"على نفسها ليمون"

قال له:هل من مزيد؟
قال له: فيها ناس قتلت واتقتلت 
وناس طبقوا الشريعة ومطبقوهاش 
وناس عملوا ثورة ومعملوش

قال له : هات كمان
قال له: اهلها يحبون الكوسة 
والصحةُ فيها موكوسة 
ونهضتها عليهم حوسة 
مابعدها حوسة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>





 
فكرتينى بدى :smile02








ألم آلخيآنة :d



*..*​
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (14 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>



* هو حد لاقي بنزين 
ما خربوها ولاد التيت  *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2013)

قال رجل لطبيب : يا ترى فيه طريقة لإطالة العمر ؟؟؟؟
 رد الطبيب : إتجوز! 
الرجل : ودا هيساعدنى ؟؟؟؟؟
 الطبيب : لا .. ولكن فكرة العمر الطويل مش هتجيلك تانى !!!


----------



## jajageorge (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 يناير 2013)

*



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2013)

نظرًا لكثرة الحوادث سيتم تعديل إسم الوزارة ليكون "وزارة النقل إلى الآخرة"....


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2013)

نداء لكل مصرى: ماتدفعش أجرة او تذكرة أى مواصلة الا بعد ماتوصل حى .. لو مت يبقوا يخصموها م ال 5000 جنية التعويض


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2013)

* مرسي زار كومبارس وليس مصابين القطار..

 حد شاف مجند شعره طويل بالشكل دة؟

 ده منظر مجند اصلااااااااا؟؟؟
*




​


----------



## jajageorge (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/#
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2013)

*http://www.facebook.com/#


*




​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2013)

* الكوميديا السودا
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2013)

* ولا اى اندهاااش 

                   ♥مصر♥
*




​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

قيل للحمار: ستعمل دون تذمر من طلوع الشمس لمغربها وستحمل فوق ظهرك أحمالاً ثقيلة، وستأكل الشعير, ولن تتمتع بأي ذكاء، وستعيش حياة طولها خمسين سنة ...

قال الحمار: سأكون حماراً، ولكن خمسين سنة كثيرٌ جداً، أريد فقط عشرين سنة ... فكان له ما أراد ...

قيل للكلب: ستحرس منازل بني البشر، وستكون أفضل صديق للإنسان ستأكل من الفضلات التي يتركها لك، وسأهبك حياة طولها ثلاثون عاماً ...

قال الكلب: ثلاثين سنة كثيرة، أريد فقط خمسة عشر ...فكان له ما أراد

قيل للقرد: ستتأرجح من غصن لغصن، وتقوم بعمل الخدع لإضحاك الآخرين، سوف تعيش حياة طولها عشرين سنة

قال القرد: عشرين سنة كثيرة، أريد فقط عشر سنوات ... فكان له ماأراد

وقيل للإنسان: انت المخلوق الأكثر ذكاءً على وجه الأرض وستستعمل ذكائك لتجعل منك سيداً على باقي المخلوقات, وتعيش حياةً جميلة .. وسوف تعيش حياة طولها عشرين سنة

فقال الإنسان: سأكون إنساناً لأعيش عشرين سنة فقط !؟ هذا قليل جداً !! أريد الثلاثين سنة التي لم يرغب بها الحمار، والخمسة عشر سنة التي لم يرغب بها الكلب، والعشر سنوات التي لم يرغب بها القرد ... وكان له ماأراد

ومنذ ذلك الزمان والإنسان يعيش عشرين سنة كإنسان.... حتى يتزوج بعدها

يعيش ثلاثين سنة كالحمار ... يكد و يعمل من طلوع الشمس لمغربها ...ويحمل الأثقال على ظهره

وبعدها عندما يكبر الأبناء
 يعيش خمسة عشر عاماً كالكلب.... يحرس المنزل ويأكل من الفضلات التي يتركها ابنائه

بعدها عندما يشيخ ويتقاعد
 يعيش عشر سنوات كالقرد.... يتنقل من بيت لبيت ومن ابن لآخر أو من بنت لأخرى يعمل الخدع لإضحاك أحفاده وحفيداته !!

فلماذا التكبر يا إبن أدم ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

رئيسكم بيصلي ...والشعب بيتصلي عليه


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2013)

اليونسكو يدرس وضع المواطن المصري علي قائمة الكائنات القابله للانقراض ويدعو للحفاظ علي المتبقي من السلالة


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

لو بتفكر تركب قطر : هتعمل حادثه وتموت

 طيب تركب تاكسي : هيفرمك قطر وتموت

 طيب تنزل مظاهره : هتموت

 طيب تروح ماتش كوره : هتموت

 طيب تروح المدرسه : الاتوبيس يعمل حادثه وتموت

 تقول والله منا نازل من بيتي 
 .
 .
 .
 تقع عليك العماره وبرضه تموت

 مع تحيات عزرائيل النهضة...
​


----------



## jajageorge (17 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2013)

*
*

*

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يناير 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2013)

* " ... مقولة صحيحة وصف بها الشعب المصري؛ ففي ظل أحلك الظروف نراه يحولها 180 درجة ليجعل منها مواقف وتعليقات ساخرة.*

* 	فالآن؛ ومع تكرار الحوادث   من تصادم قطارات   وإنهيار عقارات وحرائق هنا وهناك؛ أنطلق المصري كعادته  ليعلق ساخرًا على   الأحداث سواء بصور كوميكس أو تعليقات ساخرة.*


*



*
* 	فنجد مثلاً تعليق يقول  :" لو بتفكر تركب قطر : هتعمل حادثه وتموت*
* 	طيب تركب تاكسي: هيفرمك قطر وتموت*
* 	طيب تنزل مظاهره: هتموت*
* 	طيب تروح ماتش كوره: هتموت*
* 	طيب تروح المدرسة: الأتوبيس يعمل حادثه وتموت*
* 	تقول والله منا نازل من بيتي*
* 	تقع عليك العماره وبرضه تموت*
* 	مع تحيات عزرائيل النهضة...*


*



*
* 	ونجد تعليق آخر مقارنة بين العصور المختلفة:*
* 	فمثلاً: في عصر الملك فاروق: استفاد منه الإقطاعيين.*
* 	عصر عبد الناصر: استفاد منه الفقراء*
* 	عصر السادات: استفاد منه الطفيليين*
* 	عصر مبارك: استفاد منه الفاسدين*
* 	عصر الإخوان: استفاد منه الحانوتية.*


*



*
* 	كما أطلق الشباب أغنية مشابهة لأغنية الفنانة "نانسي عجرم"  ؛ وتقول "لو سألتك أنت مصري تقوللي إيييه.. قوللي مصري إبن مصري ألف رحمة ونور عليه".*

* 	وقارن البعض بتصرف الرؤساء السابقين لمصر في ظل هذه الحوادث؛*
* 	فقالوا: عندما يقع حادث قطار في عهد عبد الناصر يعيد هيكلة السكة الحديد : صاحب قرار ورؤية.*
* 	والسادات يقيل الحكومة: صاحب قرار.*
* 	مرسي: يعزي أهالي الشهداء: صاحب واجب!!*


*



*
* 	وتساءل آخرون:  كان في شعب هنا .. هو راح فين، مؤكدين :"إحنا لو كملنا بالمعدل ده يوم 25 يناير الإخوان هيلعبوا سينجل".*

* 	وعلى طريقة اللمبي  : أكدوا أن الآية الوحيدة اللي اتطبقت من شرع الله في النهضة: "أينما تكونوا يدرككم الموت".* 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

شعار المصريين الجديد: "عيش.. حرية.. موتة طبيعية"





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2013)

عشان تكون { شاطر } لازم تعيش { بلتاجى } وتمشى فى الشارع { عريان } والناس تقولك {مالك} إتجننت ؟؟ تقول أنا { بديع } يقوموا جايبين لك الشرطة من قسم { النهضة } وتيجى تديك على أفاك تقول{ مرسى }


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (18 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2013)




----------



## Strident (19 يناير 2013)

دي قااااااااااتلة....انا هاموت م الضحك

http://www.ess.mx/comic/104458


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> دي قااااااااااتلة....انا هاموت م الضحك
> 
> http://www.ess.mx/comic/104458





​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

_*واحدة كاتبة علي الفيس انا عمري ما حسيت بالزلزال عشان عمره ما حس بي...... هم دول الستات دماغهم كلها في المسلسلات التركي*_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2013)

سيأتى اليوم الذى نطالب فيه بمحاكمة حسنى مبارك على تهمة تخلية عن السلطة!!!


----------



## white.angel (19 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2013)

* الاخوان احتلوا سنترال العمرانيه
*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يناير 2013)

بص يا مواطن.. حصتك اليومية 3 ارغفة و5 لتر بنزين.. واستخدامهم كالتالي: تاكل التلات ارغفة ما يكفوش تصعب عليك نفسك تولع ف نفسك بالبنزين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

* بص  يا مواطن.. 
حصتك اليومية 3 ارغفة و5 لتر بنزين.. 
واستخدامهم كالتالي: تاكل  التلات ارغفة ما يكفوش تصعب عليك نفسك تولع فيها بالبنزين.. 
أي أسئلة؟
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*امبارح حريق فى كلية هندسة .. وانهاردة حريق فى كلية اداب 

 جااااااااااااااااااااااااااايلك يا تجارة الدور عليكى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

* اطـــفح بالســم الهــارى
*




​


----------



## بايبل333 (21 يناير 2013)

> *  جااااااااااااااااااااااااااايلك يا تجارة الدور عليكى*


ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يارب يكون امنيتك لا تتحقق نهائى 
يارب احمى كلية التجارة من اى شىء يعرقلها


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

مرشد الأخوان: كل مصابي حريق حديقة الحيوان من جماعة الإخوان


----------



## چاكس (21 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> مرشد الأخوان: كل مصابي حريق حديقة الحيوان من جماعة الإخوان



*صادق يخويا *


----------



## چاكس (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


>


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
 هما طمعو فى فروتها فراحو قلعوها هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*http://www.facebook.com/#


*




​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

* احتراق مصنع لتكرير الزيوت بالرياض ولا إصابات.

 ملحوظه: مرسي في السعوديه
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/elmasrye.news?group_id=0#



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

بعد مسلسل البركة المرسية اسرائيل تدعو الرئيس مرسي لزيارة القدس متحملة كل تكاليف الزيارة والتنقل ... والاكل كمان عليها ..
وكرد فعل فلسطيني على هذا العدوان الغاشم .. مظاهرات رافضة في الضفة وقطاع غزة .. وأستعداد فلسطيني خالص لنقل المسجد الاقصى ذاته لمصر ولا يتعب مرسي نفسه


----------



## jajageorge (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)

*




*


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا هاموت م الضحك



خصوصاً شفيق والشحات وعبد الله بدر


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2013)

*بيقولوا غلاء أسعار كروت الشحن .. لتحسين الخدمـــــــة ..
 يعنى بدل ماتقولكـ عزيزى العميل .. هتقولكـ " يا بيبى " ؟؟
*
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 يناير 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 يناير 2013)

فنان تشكيلى على حق


----------



## چاكس (22 يناير 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> فنان تشكيلى على حق



عــســل


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]14fUeFrHUII[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

دعوة للمصريين لدخول السجن: يحق للسجين المتهم طبقا للائحة السجون خمس ارغفة عيش يوميا وفى حكومة الفاشل فمن حق المواطن الصالح الحر ثلاثة فقط


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2013)

ضباط الشرطة مستبشرون بالهليكوبتر التي دخلت الخدمة لأنها ستساعد في إحضار الأولاد من المدرسة بدلاً من سيارات الشرطة التي تتأخر بسبب الزحام


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 يناير 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2013)

*واحدة كاتبة >>>

 .
 .
 .
 كم أتمنى أن أستطيع تقبيل خدي
 .
 .
 .

 لأجرب المتعة التي يتمناها الأخرين 
 .
 .
 .
 .
 لا تخرج قبل ان تنادي علي حسين =D
 عاهات:*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *واحدة كاتبة >>>
> 
> .
> .
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه مش قادرة هموت من الضحك مش ممكن ؟ ايه العقول ديه ؟


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)




----------



## grges monir (24 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


>


هى جوازة  ولا بيقول وصيتة هههههههه


----------



## jajageorge (24 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*hoto.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2013)

*
شاهد بالصور .. كيف عبّر الشباب المصري في الذكرى الثانية لثورة الـ 25 من يناير​


































































































​*


----------



## jajageorge (25 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## joy* (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## joy* (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## joy* (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

*مرة 36 واحد ماتو عشان 21 واحد خدوا اعدام عشان 72 واحد اتقتلوا علشان يتفرجوا على 22 لاعب
*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرة 36 واحد ماتو عشان 21 واحد خدوا اعدام عشان 72 واحد اتقتلوا علشان يتفرجوا على 22 لاعب
> *



*هُزلت* 
وهاتولى رئيس وزراء :spor2:


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرة 36 واحد ماتو عشان 21 واحد خدوا اعدام عشان 72 واحد اتقتلوا علشان يتفرجوا على 22 لاعب
> *



كده احسن....أنا كل اللي يخوفني ان يطلعوا بحكم يرضي جميع الاطراف....الاهلي وبورسعيد وظباط الداخلية المتورطين

لكن كده هيحط الاخوان في مأزق ... 

فدي مش حاجة تزعل وما تتريقوش على بورسعيد...ممكن اه فيهم مجرمين وممكن برضو يكون واحد منهم شايف ظابط مشترك وطالع براءة واخوه واخد اعدام


----------



## بايبل333 (26 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>



حد مضيع مصر غير الصعايدة .؟
انتخابات الرائاسة الصعايدة نجحت مرسى
وهى اللى نجحت مجلس الشعب كمان
ومتعرفش انها هى اللى نجحت الدستور 
وكل داة من الصعايدة 
مفيش حد بيهتم بالصعايدة الشغل الشاغل وجة بحرى فقط


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2013)

*كل الناس بتموت ( جيش و شرطة و مواطنين )
 إلا الاخوان
 ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ؟!!!!!!!
 الحدق يفهم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*اليوم السابع : مرسى يلتقى هولاند الجمعة القادم بشأن الخلاف حول التدخل فى مالى

 طاب والنبي يا ابو الامراس بعد ما تخلص في موضوع مالي, تبقى تبص بصة كدة في موضوع دولة بورسعيد الشقيقة.. لو مفهاش رخامة مننا يعني*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اليوم السابع : مرسى يلتقى هولاند الجمعة القادم بشأن الخلاف حول التدخل فى مالى
> 
> طاب والنبي يا ابو الامراس بعد ما تخلص في موضوع مالي, تبقى تبص بصة كدة في موضوع دولة بورسعيد الشقيقة.. لو مفهاش رخامة مننا يعني*
> ​



انت بتقول ايه
ده اسمو ازعاج لسياده الريس 
هو فاضي يشووووف اصلااا


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يناير 2013)

_*مرة 33 واحد ماتوا عشان 21 واحد خدوا إعدام عشان 72واحد ماتوا عشان 22 واحد بيلعب ...*_​


----------



## white.angel (26 يناير 2013)

*ملعـون جنـابـك ملعـون كمان اللى جابك ملعـون قطيعـك ، على اللى فكر فيوم يطيعك على اللى سابـك تنشر كـلابك*


----------



## white.angel (26 يناير 2013)

*عندما تعجز الكلمات الـ ....... عن التعبير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)

*http://www.facebook.com/maremina.al3agepe?ref=stream
*


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## joy* (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​


*حضنتك حيه يا بعيد*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حضنتك حيه يا بعيد*​


*هههههههههههههههههه** مالك ومال مرسى يا عياد ده حتى لابس كرفت هاند ميد علشان الاحداث *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2013)

*الآن ... شهود عيان : توافد الالاف على بورسعيد والاسماعيليه والسويس لقضاء حظر التجول هناك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

* رد فعل المرحومة أم كلثوم بعد سماع خطاب مرسي 




*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2013)

*محافظات القناه كل يوم عماله تضيف اصدقاء جدد من الشهداء الى الرئاسه ولم يستجب مرسى للاضافه فقرر يعملها بلوك*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * رد فعل المرحومة أم كلثوم بعد سماع خطاب مرسي
> 
> 
> *
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*​*حرام عليك يا مرسى الست ماتت تانى *​


----------



## jajageorge (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## V mary (27 يناير 2013)

*منكم لله يا بنوع التلفزيون 
بدل متشغلولانا فيلم ولا مسلسل تعملوا فينا كدة 
قال وانا اللي كنت بقول علي فليم دعاء الكروان لا لا 
مش ممكن هنادي يكلها ألوبا 
اهو بعد اللي سمعتة في دلوقت 
انا بتاسف للوباء 
منك لله يا اللي بالي ​*


----------



## jajageorge (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


ههههههههه
والله هم يضحك وهو يبكي : ((


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

وقعت ف ايدي نكتة قنبللللةةةة موتتني من الضحك بس للأسف مش هينفع اشيرها خيرها في غيرها بقى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

انا قلبي وجعني من الضحك...

نكتة قريتها من حوالي ساعة ومش قادر ابطل ضحك من ساعتها....هامووووت اه يا قلبي...هههههههههههههه
انا مش عارف انام عمال افتكرها واسخسخ...


ﻻزم احكيها لحد بس مش نافع....ااااه يا قلبي انا كركعت       هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انا قلبي وجعني من الضحك...
> 
> نكتة قريتها من حوالي ساعة ومش قادر ابطل ضحك من ساعتها....هامووووت اه يا قلبي...هههههههههههههه
> انا مش عارف انام عمال افتكرها واسخسخ...
> ...




حرام عليك شليتني 
انتا ومرسي عليا:big4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## چاكس (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

*لا تخرج قبل ان تقول سبحان الله *


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا تخرج قبل ان تقول سبحان الله *


*هههههههههههه والله ما قادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك
يا وااااااااااااد يا مؤمن *​


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

الثورة دي فيها حاجة لله




(تعليق لاحد الا صدقاء)


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

"ابو الفتوح يفعل كل ما باستطاعته ليثبت انه طابور خامس ... و مفيش فايدة .... الراجل تعب"


(تعليق لنفس الصديق المسخرة)


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

أيُعقل أن يكون هذا نتيجة 3.6 مليار سنة من التطور البَيولوجي، والأنتخاب والأصطفاء الطبيعي ونتيجة لطفرات جينية بعضها مُفيدة وبعضها مُضرة؟ لا يُعقل أبدًا.  #Epic_Fail.
خلقيين (المؤمنين بالخلق) 1 - 0 تطوريين.


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

الاخوان من سنتين


----------



## بايبل333 (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2013)

*وزير التموين: أنا لم أقل أن نصيب المواطن المصري 3 أرغفة يوميا .. ولكني قلت أن الأسرة المكونة من 5 أفراد يكفيها 15 رغيفا يوميا !!!!*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2013)

*



*


----------



## grges monir (28 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

*لا تعليق *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2013)

*مشهد 1 : اشتباكات حادة بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين واطلاق قنابل الغاز والخرطوش وكر وفر بين القوات والمتظاهرين

مشهد 2 : بلطجية يقتحمون فندق سميراميس اثناء الاشتباكات وفجأة يتحد الثوار وقوات الامن ويتصدون للبطجية ويقبضون عليهم وكان الهتاف الشعب والشرطة ايد واحدة

مشهد 3 : بعد الانتهاء من تأمين الفندق والقبض على البلطجية تدور مرة اخرى معركة بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين ..
 -----

عبقرية المصريين 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مشهد 1 : اشتباكات حادة بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين واطلاق قنابل الغاز والخرطوش وكر وفر بين القوات والمتظاهرين
> 
> مشهد 2 : بلطجية يقتحمون فندق سميراميس اثناء الاشتباكات وفجأة يتحد الثوار وقوات الامن ويتصدون للبطجية ويقبضون عليهم وكان الهتاف الشعب والشرطة ايد واحدة
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا فعلا كنت بتفرج بليل على الاحداث وشوفت الكلام ده بيحصل 
بجد مالنااااااش حل .........*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مشهد 1 : اشتباكات حادة بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين واطلاق قنابل الغاز والخرطوش وكر وفر بين القوات والمتظاهرين*
> 
> *مشهد 2 : بلطجية يقتحمون فندق سميراميس اثناء الاشتباكات وفجأة يتحد الثوار وقوات الامن ويتصدون للبطجية ويقبضون عليهم وكان الهتاف الشعب والشرطة ايد واحدة*
> 
> ...


 
دى من نعمة الله على الشعب المصرى 

النسيان بشكل غبى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2013)

*مصيبة ليكون جواز قبط *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## fouad78 (30 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## Thunder Coptic (30 يناير 2013)

jajageorge قال:


>




هههههههههه
جتها نيله اللي عايذه خلف
دي اشكال تتشاف وشهم ذي قفاهم:11azy:


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يناير 2013)

jajageorge قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههههههه
كمان انتم بتحششوا .؟
اى الحشيش اللى داة .؟
الواحد نفسه يجرب صنف واحد بس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يناير 2013)

jajageorge قال:


>


:new6:
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا لا لا لا كدا بجد كتيييييير :t19:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 يناير 2013)

بركاتك يا عم النحس
مرسى سافر المانيا

سقوط الثلج لاول مرة فى تاريخ المانيا ويتسبب فى حوادث السير
وفاة اكثر من 19 شخص واصابة 300 والغاء اكثر من 500 رحلة طيران 

http://www.thelocal.de/national/20130122-47479.html
http://www.thelocal.de/weather/


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 يناير 2013)

*بشائر"مرسي" بالجملة *

*تعرض الطائرة الألمانية "لوفتهانزا" إلى تسرب وقود وعلى متنها نائب وزير الدفاع الأمريكي*


----------



## jajageorge (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

لا تتمنى الشر لعدوك
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
بل خطط له بنفسك 


(مثل لاتيني تقريباً)


----------



## jajageorge (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UmNX4aMRzSE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)

*
*


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

ريشطارد عبد السلام ضوكينز، متحولًا من الإلحاد للإسلام السني الحنبلي الوهابي because being atheist is too mainstream حاليًا يا صباح








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82279725.54966.106514872771924&type=1&theater


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (31 يناير 2013)

الريس شراره و الست أطاطا "فيديو شرير​ 
[YOUTUBE]sE4-2J-w3Uc&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2013)

*مسيرة جاية من جاردن سيتي بتهتف ضد مرسي : ارحل يعني GO فاهم ولا No..
 طلع واحد بسيط (مهنته عربجي) قال لهم انتوا كده بتهتفوا عشان تمشوا شفيق .. مرسي يتقاله : ارحل يعني غوووور فاهم ولا طور*


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## چاكس (1 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)

*
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


*يا مؤذية *
*حرام عليكى من دون كل أسود العالم ما تختاريش *
*غير أسد أعور سنانه واقعة ؟؟*
*كرهتينى فى الأسود منك لله روحى*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا مؤذية *
> *حرام عليكى من دون كل أسود العالم ما تختاريش *
> *غير أسد أعور سنانه واقعة ؟؟*
> *كرهتينى فى الأسود منك لله روحى*​



*:t33:​المقصود تكره الجواز مش الأسود :t33:*


----------



## Strident (1 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *:t33:​المقصود تكره الجواز مش الأسود :t33:*



Too late


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *:t33:المقصود تكره الجواز مش الأسود :t33:*


*تؤ جواز اية اللى أكرهه *
*ودى تتييجى برضه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تؤ جواز اية اللى أكرهه *
> *ودى تتييجى برضه*​



*ما انا قولت برضه :t33: مفيش فايدة :t33: *


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kdqjHtHRhF4[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## jajageorge (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (3 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (3 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (3 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2013)

​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2013)




----------



## fouad78 (3 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (3 فبراير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kdqjHtHRhF4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## oesi no (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 فبراير 2013)

*غيرة البنات فى زمن الفيس بوك *


----------



## jajageorge (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2013)

*ارهاصات مواطن يشكو من غلو كيلو البانيه 10 جنيه في يوم واحد  من 30 الى 40 جنية 
*​*لابسين لنا توب الثوار.. ويغلّولنا في الأسعار.. واللي يعارض يصبح كافر ..يا حلاوه و هيخش النار*​ 
​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 فبراير 2013)

jajageorge قال:


>




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (6 فبراير 2013)

*طيب ايه المظاهر بس عشان نبقى عارفين ..*
* دبدوب اقرع وبكرش ..*
* ولا ورد ابيض ... *
* طيب انا هلبس احمر يوم الفالنتين ... تشجيعاً للأهلى *
* عند اهلك مانع XD*

*




*​


----------



## white.angel (6 فبراير 2013)

*س : ما هو المبرر الذي يجعل رئيس وزراء يخرج فى توقيت مثل هذا وسط كل هذه الدماء ويتحدث عن الرضاعة والإسهال فى مؤتمر صحفى؟

 1- أهطل 

 2- كان بيرضع مية مخلل وهوا صغير (!!!)

 3- مكنش بيرضع ... كان بيشد لبن بودره منتهى الصلاحيه.

 4- أجابه أخرى 
*​


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)

* ياريت*


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (7 فبراير 2013)

*حقاً لا تعليق سوي
أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2013)

* أكثر الشعوب تحريماً لشيء هي أكثرها هوساً به.


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2013)

*

*
*مش عارف نجاد مجبش مرشده معاه ليه . اهو المرشدين يقعدو مع بعض وهما يلعبو في الجنينه*
​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## white.angel (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*من اجمل المسلسلات الصوماليه ( العشق المحروق )*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (8 فبراير 2013)

بمناسبة عيد الحب واسالوا مجرب​


----------



## jajageorge (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (8 فبراير 2013)

*"سلام المسي**ح "*​
*من خلال المتابعة لنتائج امتحانات الشهادة الاعدادية فى مصر وجدت الرئيس مصر فى الصعيد وخاصة فى اسيوط 
محافظ أسيوط بيعتمد النتيجة بنسبة 51% و6 من عشرة 

يا جماعة طائر النهضة فى الصعيد حالياً الله اكبر

مرسى يفوز بنسبة 51% و7من عشرة 
نتائج الشهادة الاعدادية 51%6من عشرة 
نهضة ولا مش نهضة دى يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس
**



*


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2013)

Looool






​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 فبراير 2013)

*مش مستغربة حاجة غير موضوع الوسامة !!!!*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 فبراير 2013)

*جاتها نيلة اللى عايزة خلف :smile02*


----------



## grges monir (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## memomzs (9 فبراير 2013)

موضوع حلو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2013)

*

*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2013)

*







الناس زعلانة ان مرسى فضحنا فى المانيا بالإنجليزى الأهبل اللى قاله ..... 

طيب هو لما بيتكلم عربى حد بيفهم حاجه ....؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2013)

* المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة (( أحبوووووووووووووش ))
*




​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (9 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


>



ﻻ يبيض؟ ازاي ؟ ده بيملا كراتين كل يوم أصلاً!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


>



*الحركة ديه بيلجألها الانسان لما بيحس إن اللى قدامه مش فاهمُه أو مكذبُه أو مستغبيه أو أو أو

أو على الأقل لما اللى بيتكلم نفسه ما عندوش ما يثبت كلامه 

يعنى كذاب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## white.angel (10 فبراير 2013)

*عندنا  person بيقولوا عليه president بتاع الـEgyptians راح المانيا عملنا فضيحة  international بالانجليزي بتاع his mother و بـ his intelligence طفش  الــinvestors وخلي شكلنا بقا bad و الـ world كله حط علينا، فنحب نقوله  البلد walking في طريق black و انت مش عارف تـdriving البلد، وعلي ايدك  اتــ killed انضف شباب في مصر و منهم اللي دلوقت في الــprison ،فياريت  تخلي عند اهلك blood وتسيبها و تــgo عشان احنا boredom منك بصراحة و برضو  مش هنسيبك و الـ revolution مستمرة علي الاخوان، انتوا people تعر .
*


----------



## jajageorge (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *عندنا  person بيقولوا عليه president بتاع الـEgyptians راح المانيا عملنا فضيحة  international بالانجليزي بتاع his mother و بـ his intelligence طفش  الــinvestors وخلي شكلنا بقا bad و الـ world كله حط علينا، فنحب نقوله  البلد walking في طريق black و انت مش عارف تـdriving البلد، وعلي ايدك  اتــ killed انضف شباب في مصر و منهم اللي دلوقت في الــprison ،فياريت  تخلي عند اهلك blood وتسيبها و تــgo عشان احنا boredom منك بصراحة و برضو  مش هنسيبك و الـ revolution مستمرة علي الاخوان، انتوا people تعر .
> *



his mother ؟


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2013)

الله عليكى يا مصر 

كنتى فى ازهى عصورك

وفى حكم مرسى بقيتى فى اسوء عصورك


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## grges monir (10 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 فبراير 2013)

^_^






​


----------



## white.angel (10 فبراير 2013)

*ينفع كدا ؟!!!!!! (

 اجى اتصل على رقمى عشان اقولى كل سنه و انا طيب انا بحبنى
 الاقى نفسى مشغول ؟؟!!

 حتى نفسى مش فاضيالى بس انا مسكتتتتتتتتتش

 وقفت قدامـ المرايه و بعتلى بوسه و رسمت قلوب كتيرة كدا و قولتلى كل سنه و انا معايا

 اصلى انا بحبنى اووووى اوووى

 و روحت نزلت جبتلى شوكولاته كـينــدر الى انا بحبها
 و ادتهانى و اكلتهانى فى بــُــقى

 و روحت برضو كلمت نفسى على رقمى لقيتنى مشغول انا كدا عدانى العيييييييييييب صح ؟
*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ينفع كدا ؟!!!!!! (
> 
> اجى اتصل على رقمى عشان اقولى كل سنه و انا طيب انا بحبنى
> الاقى نفسى مشغول ؟؟!!
> ...


*انا لو منك معبرهاااش تانى لازم الواحد يكون عنده كرامه :wub: 
قلقتينى عليكى يا وايت ههههههههههه*


----------



## AdmanTios (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


الياهو اسهل من الرخم هوت ميل دة ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2013)

* مغامرات مرسى فى الفندق !
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2013)

*

*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2013)

^_^ 







​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ينفع كدا ؟!!!!!! (*
> 
> *اجى اتصل على رقمى عشان اقولى كل سنه و انا طيب انا بحبنى*
> *الاقى نفسى مشغول ؟؟!!*
> ...


*هو انا مش قلت لك ما تخافيش ( باثم ) هيفتكر*
*اليوم المهبب دة فى التوقيت ( المناثب )*
*افتحى الكتالوج ( المتخثث ) ثفحة ثبعة وثبعين *
*تحت عنوان ( باثم والفلانتينث )*
:yahoo:​


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو انا مش قلت لك ما تخافيش ( باثم ) هيفتكر*
> *اليوم المهبب دة فى التوقيت ( المناثب )*
> *افتحى الكتالوج ( المتخثث ) ثفحة ثبعة وثبعين *
> *تحت عنوان ( باثم والفلانتينث )*
> :yahoo:​


*عاتييي ... انا مش مستعجله ... *
*هو اللى راكب جمل مكسح :a82:*
*وبعدين انا عزمتنى يوم الفلانتين على حفله .. وهفرفشنى :yahoo:*​


----------



## jajageorge (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2013)

*انها شيم الكبار .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## jajageorge (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2013)

* الحشيش بتاعهم كان صنف عالي اوي *_*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2013)

* 
*




​


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2013)

*





*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## white.angel (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (13 فبراير 2013)

*بأمانة لا تعليق*


----------



## AdmanTios (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​



*هههههههههههه امال ايه لازمة نقيب الصيادلة ؟؟ عشان يترجم على طول :99:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2013)

*بيقولك 
سالو ثوار التحرير 
نفسكم في ايه في ذكري تنحي مبارك 
قالو عايزين نحاكمه بتهمه التنحي 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (13 فبراير 2013)

* يعني انا افضل عايش رغم دمار الكوكب كله وبعدها يحصل لي كده!


----------



## Strident (13 فبراير 2013)

- وصلنا؟
- انا عايز اروح الحمام

*موسى من الأول عرف ان الطريق هيبقى كله مشاكل


----------



## Anas2 (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (13 فبراير 2013)

- طب مش هنحلي بقى؟
- انا باقول ندور يمكن نعرف نلاقي واد معاه بسكوت وقهوة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2013)

*فلانتين 2007 سنجل !*

*  فلانتين 2008 سنجل !*

*  فلآنتين 2009 سنجل !*

*  فلآنتين 2010 سنجل !*

*  فلآنتين 2011 سنجل !*

*  فلآنتين 2012 سنجل *

*  فلآنتين 2013 سنجل بردك :'(*

*  لو انا صعبت عليكي*

*  سيبي رقم تلفونك فى تقييم *


 *لو مكسوفة *​​
​
*قيمى من غير رقم تليفون هتلاقى رقمى وصلك فى رساله *​
​


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2013)

*علاقتى بالفلانتين زى علاقة
 الإخوان بالثورة
 الريس بالشعب
 هشام قنديل برئاسة الوزراء 
 المتخرج من الجامعة بالشغل ف مجاله أو بشهادته
 مشروع النهضة بمصر

 و أخيراً زى علاقة
 التليفزيون المصرى بالواقع *


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 فبراير 2013)

*
*


----------



## jajageorge (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)

* صباح الخير
*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رهييييبة دي موتتني م الضحك هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

ده الستاتس بتاع احد الاصدقاء اللي زي حالاتي كده (سينجل)




> نفس معاملتى لعيد تحرير سينا كده بالظبط :-D :-D


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2013)

jajageorge قال:


>



*نصيبة ليكون ابوه هو اللى كان بيذاكرله الانجليزى :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

اقوى مشهد في تاريخ السينما...هندي طبعاً....

والسؤال بقى: هو كان فيه ناس بتتفرج على الكلام ده؟
والسؤال الانقح: هو اللي صوروه ماكانوش حاسين بأي مشكلة؟ عااادي خالص كده؟

تحذير: هتتفلق نصين من كتر الضحك، وبطنك هتوجعك من الضحك...

[YOUTUBE]_O5VY2poUpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thunder Coptic (14 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اقوى مشهد في تاريخ السينما...هندي طبعاً....
> 
> والسؤال بقى: هو كان فيه ناس بتتفرج على الكلام ده؟
> والسؤال الانقح: هو اللي صوروه ماكانوش حاسين بأي مشكلة؟ عااادي خالص كده؟
> ...



عادي دا حصان هندي اصيل
وبعدين هيا دي المشكله المقطع كله قرع ناس بطير وعربات بتطير 
وواحد احول بيضرب ميه من الاخر بطاطا فاهمني :heat:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)

*صدقت يا شيخنا*


----------



## Strident (15 فبراير 2013)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> عادي دا حصان هندي اصيل
> وبعدين هيا دي المشكله المقطع كله قرع ناس بطير وعربات بتطير
> وواحد احول بيضرب ميه من الاخر بطاطا فاهمني :heat:



هههههههههههه ده مش بس كده....

-بسهولة تخلع شكمان عربية...
-لو رميت حاجة في وش عربية هتطير 20 متر
-موتوسيكﻻت البوليس مافهاش فرامل
- والقاتلة كمان لما حصانين بيجروه وهو خبط في العمود....بدل ما يتفلق نصين الحصانين واللي راكبينهم وقعوا!
ده سوبرمان مايعملهاش يا اخي


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2013)

*محمود شعبان  يقدم برنامج «هاتولي راجل» على قناة الحافظ 


[YOUTUBE]bIqMO0vqxig[/YOUTUBE]​​

**مسخره السنين*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2013)

*فى مصر فقط.."مبولة"إسلامية أمام مبني كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة
**





راحت عليكي اهندسه 
اللي هيجي جنب تجاره هتغابي عليه 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فى مصر فقط.."مبولة"إسلامية أمام مبني كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة
> **
> 
> 
> ...


مبولة من نآحية وحديقة حيوآن من نآحية
دآ إستهدآف :act31:



*..*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2013)

* دي طريقه تفكير الاخوان و صفحاتهم ... اي حد فاكر انهم ممكن في يوم ضميرهم يصحي و يبقوا بني ادمين ينسي 


 لا تنتظروا منهم وقوف مع الحق في اي حاجه عدت او جايه ... دول فعلا قطيع ولد ليبرر لاسيادهم
*




​


----------



## بايبل333 (15 فبراير 2013)

الحاجة دى قنبلة لقيتها فى الفيس


----------



## بايبل333 (15 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بحثت عنها علشان اضعها فى التوقيع فى المنتديات الاسلامية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2013)

* توتا باعتك يا معلم وصرفتها 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2013)

*للناس اللي بتدعي الواسطة.. 
صورة نجل الرئيس مرسي عمر وهو يقدم طلب توظيفة لدي وزارة الطيران




​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (16 فبراير 2013)

كل ما اتفرج على فيلم V for Vendetta....

اﻻقي ان عندنا حكم زبالة زي الفيلم...بس معندناش V عشان يلهم الثورة ضدها!


----------



## بايبل333 (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

*=*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 فبراير 2013)

*
*








​


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


مش هارد عشان ددة مش كلام بنى ادميييين ولا حتى بهايم ههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

*
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


>



* وحياه امك ؟
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2013)

*



*


----------



## Strident (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​



طب ايه رايك ما وما نوديك انتا ومرسي للنعيم با الغلب دا


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


>



لا وانتا الصادق مرسي الاهبل المنتظر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 فبراير 2013)




----------



## grges monir (17 فبراير 2013)

هو دة الفرق بين صداقة الاولاد وبين البنات
صحوبية عل حق مش زيكم ههههه


​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

الاصدقاء نوعين
نوع عادي عارف كل بلاويك
وصديق حقيقي عمل البلاوي مع معاليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

* دة الرئيس البرازيلى "لولا دا سيلفا" اللذى قاد البرازيل الى افاق بعيدة
 وسدد كل ديونها وجعل منها دولة اخرى
 دى دموعة لحظة مغادرتة القصر الرئاسى بعد انتهاء فترة ولايتة الثانية والاخيرة ..
 مش بيبكى لانة هيغادر الحكم لكن بيبكى لان الشعب كلة خرج يطلب منة يفضل فى الحكم ويعدل الدستور
 لكنة رفض وقال جملتة الشهيرة

 "أنا أغادر الرئاسة. لكن لا تعتقدوا أنكم ستتخلصون مني
 لأنني سأكون في شوارع هذا البلد للمساعدة في حل مشكلات

 البرازيل"
 سيبنا من كل دة رئيسنا بدقن أفلا تكبروون

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

*
يا  واخد فى الغباوة من ناسا دكتوراه يا جـحش بالوراثة مختوم على قـفاه الاهـل  والعـشيرة راكبــينك من زمان وانت فرحان وهما .....يقولولك "شى وحا"​*​* 

احمد فؤاد نجم     *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

* ^_^
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

*بعد  ما محمود شعبان عمل برنامج "هاتولى راجل" 
يتعاقد عبد الله بدر على برنامج  "ايوة يا روح امك" 
وهشام قنديل على برنامج "اغسليهم يا مدام"!
*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)

* 
*


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2013)

*تتحدث  الأسطورة عن رئيس وزراء مصر ركب الاتوبيس (الفجر ) متستغربش ان الاتوبيس  ماشى فى القاهرة الفجر .. لكن ممكن تستغرب انة كمان مليان ركاب وكمان واقف  ناحيه الي مفيهاش باب ايه العظمه دي  
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2013)

* حدش عنده نهضه سلف :  
*






​


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 فبراير 2013)

*الله ........
هو اللى بيحصل اى .؟
انا شوفت مشاركات هنا ......
اختفت راحت فين 
اللهم يجعل مشاركتنا خفيفة عليكم يا ادارة مخفية
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-rq-6Ui36s0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2013)

*مدرعتان أمن مركزي تطاردان توك توك فى اشتباكات المحلة امس



*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)

*عيد الحب في السعوديه*


----------



## jajageorge (19 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2013)

* رسالة من بائع متجول بورسعيدي الي الأستبن
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2013)

* 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2013)




----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2013)

وبنفس البدله والكرافته ههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (19 فبراير 2013)

الاول الخفيفة:








دي بقى مالهاش حل:








انا هاموت م الضحك مش قادر...ههههههههههههه

الداء اللي المصريين مش عارفين يبطلوه:  "هو قال لك فين؟"    (توضيح لغير المصريين: لما تبقى تايه وتسأل حد في الشارع، ويكون مش عارف، ما يقولش ماعرفش....يسأل الأول: هو قال لك فين؟  وبعدين يفتي ف اي حاجة....لو سألت حد وسمعت الجملة دي، اعرف انه مش عارف وهيتوهك     )


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)

* http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....246312915419915.74397.246289305422276&type=1
*


----------



## jajageorge (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2013)

أخرجت يدهآ من الشبآك لتلامس
 قطرآت المطر

 فوجدت في يدهآ رقم تليفون

 نعم إنه الشآب المصرى ! يأتيك من حيث لا تدري


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 فبراير 2013)

*يؤكل هادا ؟؟**!!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2013)

*جلست والصابون فى عينيها .. تتأمل الماء المقطـوع
 قالت يا مرسى اين النهضه .. راح النور كمان مقطووع*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ScycQqC7tyM#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*بعد 25 يناير 2011

أصبح عندنا رئيس سابق :66:

ورئيس سوابق .....:ura1:*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## white.angel (20 فبراير 2013)

*ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﺗﺠﻮﺯ ﻣﺶ ﻫﻘﺪﺭ ﺃﻗﻌﺪ*
* ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺠﺎﻣﺔ:O*

* ﻭﻻﺯﻡ ﺩﺍﻳﻤﺎ ﺷﻌﺮﻱ ﻣﺰﺑﻮﻁ :S*

* ﻭﻻﺯﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﺮ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺩﺍﻳﻤﺎ ﻣﺮﺗﺐ :|*

* ﻭﻻﺯﻡ ﺍﺻﺤﻰ ﺑﺪﺭﻱ ﻭﻣﺎﻧﻤﺶ ﺑﺮﺍﺣﺘﻲ /:*

* ﻭﻻﺯﻡ ﺃﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺒﺦ ﻏﺼﺐ ﻋﻨﻲ*
* ﺍﻃﺒﺦ !!*

* ﻭﻻﺯﻡ ﺍﻋﻤﻞ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻃﻴﻮﺑﻪ ﻭﻛﻴﻮﺕ -.-'*
* ^ xD*
* ﺩﻩ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﺿﻐﻂ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻣﺶ ﺟﻮﺍﺯ!*

* ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻋﺘﺬﺭ !!!*
* ﺯﻭﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍلاخره ♥xD*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *يعني انا لما اتجوز مش هقدر أقعد*
> * بالبجامة:O*
> 
> * وﻻزم دايما شعري مزبوط :S*
> ...



*؟؟؟؟ انا اعمل كل دة ؟؟
لا يا ست يفتح الله .. مالها العنوسة نعمة :smile01*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)

*




*


----------



## white.angel (20 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *؟؟؟؟ انا اعمل كل دة ؟؟
> لا يا ست يفتح الله .. مالها العنوسة نعمة :smile01*


*تعالى جنب اختك *:budo:​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## چاكس (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## چاكس (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2013)

*=
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2013)

*لبس المكنسة تبقى ست النسا​ *
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## AdmanTios (21 فبراير 2013)

*منذ زمن ليس بالبعيد كانت هنالك هتافات
مدوية تنادي بــ ( يسقط يسقط حُكم العسكر )

لا تعليق ............. سوي ( يبقي أنت أكيد في مصر )*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

* الأخ الـغـلـــس =) اللـــى بـــرضــــه مـتـقـدرش تـسـتـغـــنى عـنـــه . . ♥

 هـــو اللـــى بـيـقـــول إسـمـــكـ فـــى مـصـيبـــه عــــاوز يـخـلـــع مـنـهــــا و يــدبـسـكـ يـــا مـعـلـــمـ ^_^

 هـــو اللـــى مـــا بـيـعمـلـــش دور الـحـنـيــه إلا لــمـــا يـبـقـــى  عـــايـــز حـــاجـــه . . و بــعـــدهـــا تـــلاقـــى مـعـــامـلـــة  الـفـلبـيـنـيـيـن وش =))

 هـــو  اللـــى بـيـعـكــنن عـليـــكـ و تـتــخـانـقـــوا علــى أتـفـــه  حـــاجـــه بـــس يـجــــى يـــرخـــمـ و يـكـلـمـــكـ كـــأن جـــالـــه  زهــايــمـــر مــثـــلاً !

 هـــو أول كـــائـــن مــارســـت مــعـــاهـ جـمـيــــع أنـــواع الـهـبــــل و لـحـــد دلـــوقـــت بـيـــذلكـ بـيـهــا ^_*

*




​


----------



## +febronia+ (21 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

*يلا خلي البنات تتعقد*


*


*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

* المعنى الحقيقى لكلمه ابن المحظوظه  
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## jajageorge (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يلا خلي البنات تتعقد*
> 
> 
> *
> ...



ياأبنى دا احنا الى اتعقدنا ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يلا خلي البنات تتعقد*
> 
> 
> *
> ...



*مش إحنا اللى هنتعقد

دا  الكوافير​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> [YOUTUBE]ScycQqC7tyM#![/YOUTUBE]​



*شوف يا عياد من زمان أوى كان فيه أغنية :

أنا بحبك و غيرك إنت no body

تهجرنى ليه و تحب بعدى some body

لما أولنا (قولنا) نحب يلا و نبتدى

ليه إنتهينا و آلبى (قلبى) قالك all ready

لما شفتك حتى hi ما قولت لى

do you rememer  لما جت لى و ملت لى

دلوقتى why صبحت حياتى tragedy

بس حبك هو حبى الأولى

لسة بسأل و إنتى ليه ما بتسألى 

يالى كنتى فى يوم حبيبتى و my honey

كمل إنت بأة


*
[YOUTUBE]KfnZqgpPBpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (22 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

*http://www.facebook.com/rsd.5rab.elshara.elmasra?ref=stream
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## grges monir (22 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

*النصارى عاملين اعيادهم يوم الانتخابات ليه؟ ....... عاوزين يخربوا العرس الديمقراطي؟*


----------



## Strident (22 فبراير 2013)

اموت واعرف ليه لحد النهاردة في الافلام لسه فيه الحركة الخايبة بتاعت وهم بيفكوا قنبلة...لازم يختار السلك الاحمر مثلاً والا هتنفجر

بعيد عن ان ان تصميم القنابل مفهوش الحكاية دي وان اصعب حاجة في الموضوع هي فتحها اساساً...بس خلينا ورا الهُبل واوكي لازم يختاروا السلك الصح والا هتفرقع وتقتلهم...

طيب هو اللي حطها يعني...ماحاولش يلخبط الاسلاك ابدً؟ يلونها بلون واحد حتى...كابسط حاجة يعني!



اللي فكرني كان موقف شبه ده في مسلسل Human Target
بس ده كان كوميدي بصراحة....واحد (وينستون) بيفك وبيسأل التاني (جيريرو) بالتليفون...الاحمر ولا الازرق؟

التحفة التاني راح رامي عملة (بيجرب حظه) وقال له: الازرق
- انت رميت عملة دلوقتي؟ (بغيظ + دهشة)
- لا
- انا سمعتها....بترمي عملة وتقولي بناء عليها يا بني ادم؟ (بغيظ)
- وينستون...فيه اوقات لازم فيها تعتمد على حدسك

التاني بقى فضل يفكر وكالعادة فكها قبل ما تفرقع بثانية....بس كمالة الكوميديا:

- لمعلوماتك .. كان السلك الاحمر (بغيظ برضو...بمعنى: كنت هتوديني ف داهية)


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النصارى عاملين اعيادهم يوم الانتخابات ليه؟ ....... عاوزين يخربوا العرس الديمقراطي؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)




----------



## shadymalak (23 فبراير 2013)

البيت : ملل
الاهل نايمين 

التلفزيون اعادات :/
النت مافيش جديد 

الحب مرفوع مؤقتآ من الخدمه 

جاري التفكير في مصيبه ^_^


----------



## shadymalak (23 فبراير 2013)

الاب : اتأخرت ليه ؟ :\

الابن : معلش واحد صحبي وقعت منه 200 جنيه

الاب : يا حبيبي  كنت بتدور معاه ؟

الابن : xD لا كنت دايس عليها ومستنيه يمشي

هى دى الصحــاب


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2013)

* ماهو الجيش قاله اتصرف
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (23 فبراير 2013)

فقط 
ياتى اخاك من داخل المنزل ويشرب البيبسى ويقول 


بتاعت مين دى 



هاتولى مسدس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]n7HFLfVQwtw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

*امين يارب *


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)




----------



## grges monir (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*‏
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*‏
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*

*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*مينا : توحيد القطرين
 احمس : طرد العكسوس
 محمد نجيب : قياده ثوره 23 يوليو
 جمال عبد الناصر : تأميم قناه السويس
 محمد انور السادات : حرب اكتوبر 73
 محمد حسني مبارك : الضربه الجويه الاولي
 محمد مرسي العياط : غلق قناه التت*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

* ودا بنطلون ثلاثي الابعاد ولا ايه ده :/

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


>



:bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2013)

*
 من كام شهر، كان فيه رئيس عايز يقفل المحلات من الساعة 10 بالليل علشان الناس تنام بدري وتصحى بدري تصلى الفجر.....

 نفس الرئيس مسهر شعبه (اللى طبعاً أنا مش واحد منهم) لحد الساعة 12:30 و عشان كلمتين تافهين هيقولهم......

 انت ع**ط يا ريس ؟!!
*

http://www.facebook.com/shares/view?id=146639888829169


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 فبراير 2013)

> *
> خطاب مرسي شغال علي فكره
> بس لايراه إلا المؤمنون
> أما العلمانيون الكفره فأغشيناهم فهم لايبصرون
> *



*منقول عن واحد مسلم مش فكرتى و ربنا:new6::new6::new6: *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 فبراير 2013)

*:new6::new6::new6:خطاب الريس :new6::new6::new6:*

[YOUTUBE]LcWpmXD0pLs&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2013)

*
*



​


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## shadymalak (25 فبراير 2013)

مره واحد بخيل اوووووووووووووووووووووى كان بيشرب شاى على القهوه  دبابه وقعت فى الكوبايه قام مطلعها وقعد يضربها ويقولها تفى الى شربتيه


----------



## Anas2 (25 فبراير 2013)

الرأي و الرأي الآخر ..

 عقوبة سجنية : 15 عاما بحق الشاعر ابن الذيب بتهمة التحريض على النظام في بلاد مقر قناة الجزيرة في قطر !


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)

*
 M
*


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)

* ملخص حوار مرسي !!
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2013)

* امه تفكر بغرائزها وفقدت انسانيتها .
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2013)

*
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

*



قــومـــــــــــــى بــقــى إنــــــــتِ قـعدتــــــــــى كـتيـــــــــــــــر 

 قـصــــه لـن يفهمهـــــا الإ الأخــــــــوات البنـــــــــات 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2013)

مش  عارف ليه مش مصدقه ولو صدقته نفسى مش مصدقه ولو نفسى صدقته انا مش مصدقها  ولو انا صدقته انا مش مصدقنى مش عارف مش عارف مش عارف حد يشوف حل للمشكلة  دى
​​


​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> مش  عارف ليه مش مصدقه ولو صدقته نفسى مش مصدقه ولو نفسى صدقته انا مش مصدقها  ولو انا صدقته انا مش مصدقنى مش عارف مش عارف مش عارف حد يشوف حل للمشكلة  دى
> ​​
> 
> 
> ​​



* يا عزيزي الصوره دي 
يا اما فوتوشوب " يمسيك بالخير يا عمرمصطفي "
يا طافح شاي بالياسمين لما اتكرع " يع " :smil13:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (27 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> اول من وزع صور عريانه ومتركبه لواحده عشان يشهر بيها مكنش علماني .. ده كان الشيخ عبد الله بدر
> 
> اول من قال يا شرا.... يا انجاس علي الهوا ده مكنش يساري .. ده كان الشيخ وجدي غنيم
> ...


:a82::a82:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)

"ﻻ‌َﺗَﺴْﺘَﻐْﺮِﺏْ ﻗَﺴْﻮَﺗِﻲ ﻓَﺄﻧَﺂ ﺗَﺮْﺑِﻴَﺔَ ﻳَﺪِﻙَ ﻱَ ﻋَﺰِﻳﺰِﻱ !






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

*عاجل::
 - فراعنة من الأسرتين الرابعة و الخامسة يقطعون طريق الكباش احتجاجا على تأجير الهرم و أبو الهول
 - متظاهرين فراعنه يحاصروون معبد الكرنك
 تحتمس يصرح لتليفزيون منف::
 - وقفات احتجاجيه تمهيدا لعصيان فرعونى
 الجدير بالذكر ان هذه الاضطرابات تأتى على خلفيه محادثات بشأن تأجير الاثار للهكسوس
 اما المتحدث بإسم المعبد فقد اكتفى بعباره "" خليهم يتحنطوا"
 اما رئيس حركه تحتمسيوون قال " انا سعيد انك اجرت الهرم ده"*
​


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

وعد الله الرجال أن الزوجات الصالحات ستكون موجودة في كل أركان الأرض.....ثم صنع الأرض كروية...وضحك وضحك وضحك


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 فبراير 2013)

هههههههـ





​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 فبراير 2013)

لا تاخذ من العريان نصيحة ...داة لو ربنا بيحبه مكنش عمل اسمه فضيحة


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)

*هو انا مش عارفة حالته الصحية ايه دلوقتى بس بيقولو الراجل بدأ يتحسن :t33:*



​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2013)

*يا جماعه ....كده وسعت أوى

 قناه السويس أخدتها قطر قولنا ماشي 

 الأثار بتاعتنا إشترتها دوله خليجيه ...قلنا أصنام مش مشكله 

 الغاز بتاعنا كله رايح غزه ... أهم أخوتنا مننا و علينا 

 لكن يطلع كلام عن بيع العتبه الخضراء

 أهه ده اللى لا يمكن نقبله أبدا .. ده متباعه لإسماعيل ياسين

 و أحمد مظهر قابض تمنها كاش xDD

 كله الا النصب *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ​


*هههههههه*
*ما هى مراتك من قبل ما تكون أمى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *ما هى مراتك من قبل ما تكون أمى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2013)

*انت مش فى الحكم حمادة وانت فى الحكم حمادة تانى خالص!!*


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 مارس 2013)

*..*






مفيش فآيدهـ 



*..*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2013)

*

*
*بيلعبو كوتشينه بالاي باد 
 ايييييييييه يا عم هو احنا كفره*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 مارس 2013)

*..*








يآتى .. مفيش كدآ أبداً 



*..*
*
*​ ​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (1 مارس 2013)

*هو الواحد اى غير راجل وثلاث ستات 



*​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

*انضمام ممدوح الولي نقيب الصحفيين لحركة "قفايا"*


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## V mary (2 مارس 2013)

jajageorge قال:


>



*جامددددددددة​*


----------



## jajageorge (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2013)

* اه يا ستفل ؟ ^_^

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2013)

*يا بابا شيل إيدك هحُط ثوباعي في عنيك بس *


*


*
​


----------



## بايبل333 (2 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا بابا شيل إيدك هحُط ثوباعي في عنيك بس *
> 
> 
> *
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل


----------



## oesi no (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (2 مارس 2013)

إبراهيم الجارحي ‏@Ibrahim_Elgarhi
بمناسبة فتوى الاخوان بان اكل الجراد حلو وانه نعمة نزلت علينا شفت اتنين قفشوا جرادة جنب الشباك وواحد فيهم بيقول للتاني: تاخد الصدر ولا الورك؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## V mary (2 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



*والله مخدتش بالي فعلا صح 
اول مانزل مصر راح التجمع 
هههههههههه​*


----------



## jajageorge (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 مارس 2013)

تحت قيادة الرئيس الملهم مرسى نسير بخطى ثابتة نحو النمو الاقتصادى والامن القومى!!
من اقوال موناليزا الاخوان "أم ايمن" ​


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (3 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]f8lW0r3CG48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 مارس 2013)

*..*








إسمعى آلكلآم .. إسمعى آلكلآم
إنتِ بنت مآينفعش تعملى كدآ .. إنتِ بنت مآينفعش تعملى كدآ
أكيد هى آلغلطآنة .. أكيد هى آلغلطآنة
دآ خوف عليكـِ مش تقييد .. دآ خوف عليكـِ مش تقييد


*بآكـ بآكـ بآكـ بآكـ *



*..*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

حرف ال(ب) ده هيفصلك وششششش!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2013)

​*احمد المصرى
 =========
 افرد طولك يا مرسى عرتنا وعريت مصر يا عرة الرؤساء
 بتنحنى لوزير خارجية
 الله يمسيك بالخير ياريس مبارك لما استنى اوباما فى القصر الجمهورى واوباما اخد سلم القصر جرى علشان يسلم على الريس مبارك*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## oesi no (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ygkwb0BYNm4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

*مبارك فضل 30 سنه يقنع فينا ان الاخوان خونه ومافهمناش ,الاخوان فى سبع شهور اقنعونا ان مبارك كان على حق*


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

لا استاذي 

كلنا عارفين!

دول 30 سنة بنقنع الجحش ده انهم خونة وهو برضو سايبهم يعملهم فزاعة للغرب....وفاكر نفسه ناصح هيعرف يلعب بيهم رغم ان الاسلاميين قتلوا السادات اللي كان واقف جنبه على طول....بس غبي بقى هنعمل له ايه؟ اهم قلبوه وعضوه...واحنا غرقنا


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 مارس 2013)

*ابن مرسي وهوه بيشرب شيشة

حد يبعت الصورة دية لمرسى خلية يدى ابنة بالخرزانة عشان يبطل يشرب شيشة
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 مارس 2013)

ﺻﻮﺭﻩ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﻴﻪ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺳﺠﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻟﻠﻤﻔﺮﺝ ﻋﻨﻬﻢ ﺑﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ

 1-ﺣﺴﻦ ﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ( ﺍﻋﺪﺍﻡ- ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﻇﺎﺑﻂ )
2-ﺷﻌﺒﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺮﻳﺪﻯ ( ﺍﻋﺪﺍﻡ- ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﻇﺎﺑﻂ )
3-ﻏﺮﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻯ(ﺍﻋﺪﺍﻡ- ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﻇﺎﺑﻂ )
4- ﻋﺎﻃﻒ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ (ﻣﺆﺑﺪ - ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ )
5-ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻫﻤﺎﻡ (ﻣﺆﺑﺪ - ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ )
6- ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺇﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ ( 17 ﻋﺎﻣﺎ -ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ )
7- ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺻﺎﺑﺮ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ (ﻣﺆﺑﺪ- ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺃﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻣﺴﺠﺪ ﺍﻹ‌ﻳﻤﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﻳﺲ)
8-ﻋﻄﻴﺔ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻴﻊ(ﻣﺆﺑﺪ - ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺃﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻣﺴﺠﺪ ﺍﻹ‌ﻳﻤﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﻳﺲ)
9-ﺃﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﻼ‌ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺭﺑﻪ (ﻣﺆﺑﺪ - ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺇﻣﺒﺎﺑﺔ)
10- ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪ ﺃﺑﻮ ﻋﻘﺮﺏ (ﻣﺆﺑﺪ-ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﺪﻭﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ )
ﻣﺪﺍﻥ ﺑﻘﺘﻞ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﻭ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺃﻣﻦ ﺃﺳﻴﻮﻁ ﺍﻷ‌ﺳﺒﻖ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻄﻴﻒ
11-ﺷﻮﻗﻰ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻋﻄﻴﺔ (ﻣﺆﺑﺪ-ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﺪﻭﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻟﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ)
12- ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻐﻨﻰ ﻓﻮﻟﻰ(ﻣﺆﺑﺪ)
13-ﺣﺴﻦ ﻓﺎﻳﺪ (ﻣﺆﺑﺪ)
14- ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻳﺴﺮﻯ ﻳﺎﺳﻴﻦ( 10 ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ- ﺃﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺗﻔﺠﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻷ‌ﺯﻫﺮ ﻋﺎﻡ 2005)


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (5 مارس 2013)

* بائعة الفجل و الجرجير في اوكرانيا ...*





*متحاولش تستفزني ... بردو مفيش احلي من ام ابراهيم بتاعت الخضار اللي عندنا في اول الشارع :new6::new6:
*


----------



## jajageorge (5 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> * بائعة الفجل و الجرجير في اوكرانيا ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هو طريق اوكرانيا منين اصل انا بموت فى الفجل والجرجير


----------



## بايبل333 (5 مارس 2013)

> *متحاولش تستفزني ... بردو مفيش احلي من ام ابراهيم بتاعت الخضار اللي عندنا في اول الشارع :new6::new6:*



نظرية توفيق عكاشة تحققت يا رجالة


----------



## Anas2 (5 مارس 2013)

jajageorge قال:


> هو طريق اوكرانيا منين اصل انا بموت فى الفجل والجرجير


لو عارفها كنت لقيتني هنا قاعد معاك بتحسر على الصورة؟:new6:



بايبل333 قال:


> نظرية توفيق عكاشة تحققت يا رجالة


اللي هي ايه بقى؟:love34:


----------



## Anas2 (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## Strident (5 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


>



هههههه .... طب ده كان العن من كده!
امال فين بقى الpartial differential equations ؟

اهي دي اللي كانت تقيلة بجد 

ده انتو كمان ماجربتوش الDiscrete math بقى 


رموز و operators عجييبة


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مارس 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## jajageorge (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*



الطريق الأكثر دموية فى العالم ، هيماشال براديش، الهند​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2013)

*



مصباح رائع يخزن الطاقة الشمسية صباحاً و تقلبه ليضيء ليلاً*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (7 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2013)

*

*





http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2013)

*لولولولولولولولولولوي مبروك يا مرسي ،،،

 منتخب قطر كسب منتخب مصر 3 / 1 . الف مبروك لفوز بلدك الأولى قطر*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2013)

*خــبر مــؤكد ..
شيخ يخطب بمجموعة صعايده .. يقولهم : ان بناتكم واعراضكم يحملون
اجهزة بلاك بيري وايفون...
اتدرون مع من يتكلمون حتى الفجر؟!
والابتسامه لا تفارق وجوههم؟
قالوا؛
لا ...
قال الشيخ؛ انهم يتكلمون مع الحبيب!!!!
ردوا ألصعايده: تكبييييررررر صلى الله عليه وسلم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

انتحر الشيخ !!*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2013)

*



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## V mary (8 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*احب أقولك 
اتفووووووووووووووووووو​*


----------



## Strident (8 مارس 2013)

وهي دي مرأة؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2013)

* القانون لازم ياخد مجراه ^_^
http://www.facebook.com/pages/القاهرة-يعنى-ميدان-التحرير-يعنى-الثورة/420173838058664?group_id=0
*



​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (8 مارس 2013)

الشعب العربى اتجنن أحتراماً لكوكولا :d


----------



## بايبل333 (8 مارس 2013)

المسلم معروف بالاسلام يا عياد :d






انا ووالدى ضحكنا لم قولنا بس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> المسلم معروف بالاسلام يا عياد :d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## Strident (9 مارس 2013)




----------



## Strident (9 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

*
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

* صباح النور عبدالله صباح النور عثمان..xD

 دا اسم واحد ولا اتنين بيسلموا علي بعض.. xD


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## white.angel (10 مارس 2013)

*امريكانى مغرور بيقول لسواق تاكسى بلدياتنا
 فرجنى على مصر اللى بتقولوا عليها ام الدنيا

 بلديتنا عدى من قدام البرج
 الامريكانى قولى ايه ده
 ...قاله ده البرج
 قاله بنيتوه فـي قد ايه
 قاله فى 6 سنين قاله ليه احنا بنينا تمثال الحريه فى 4 بس

 بلديتنا اتغاظ ووداه عند القلعه
 قاله ايه دى قاله القلعه
 قاله بنتوها فى قد ايه
 قاله سنتين بس قاله ليه ده احنا بنينا البيت الابيض فى سنه واحد بس

 بلديتنا اتغاظ ووداه عند الاهرامات
 الامريكاني اتخض وقاله ياااااه ايه ده
 رد بلديتنا قالو
 معرفش انا كنت لسه معدى من ربع ساعه ومكنتش موجوده
*


----------



## jajageorge (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

* لحظة تامل وتركيز لامير قطرى

 الظاهر كلهم كده نفس التفكير الوس ....    
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

*البلتاجى : اذا استمر الرئيس مرسى فى ادائه المبهر ستصبح مصر بعد 10 سنوات من اقوى 5 دول فى العال

 ونعمه ماانا رادد
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

* غنى لمرسي والنبي )
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)

*

*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

* احجز حمارك من الآن 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

* بعد اضراب الميكروباصات بسبب نقص السولار .. مواطنين يركبوا عربات الكاروا

 مرحباً بكم فى عصر النهضة
*




​


----------



## shadymalak (11 مارس 2013)

الفرق بين الموبايل والزوجة

تقدر تخلى موبايلك صصامت لكن مراتك انسي
1_الموبايل ممكن تجيب واحد جديد
لكن الزوجة !!
الموبايل ممكن تغير رنته
لكن مش هتعرف تغير صوت الزوجة
الموبايل ممكن يكون عندك منه ا2
لكن الزوجة مش هترضي ب2
الموبايل ممكن تبدله تانى
انما الزوجة تذهب ولاتعوود
الموبايل تحت امرك 24 ساعة
انما الزوجة بتطلب منك حاجات
الموبايل مش بيزن
انما الزوجة بتفصل تطلبك كتيييييييير
الزوجة متقدرش تسيطر عليها لكن الموبايل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

* الوزير الكاذب !
*




​


----------



## jajageorge (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## jajageorge (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

* عندما تعجز مناخير أبو الهول ع الرد



*






​


----------



## jajageorge (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## +febronia+ (11 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

*طب إقنعني .. قبضتوا عليه إزاي ده ؟؟!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طب إقنعني .. قبضتوا عليه إزاي ده ؟؟!!!!!!!!!*


بقى دى شرطة 
وده مواطن


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## white.angel (12 مارس 2013)

* من الأدب :

 أن لا تسأل السيدة عن عمرها 

 والرجل عن راتبه 

 وطالب الجامعة عن تقديره xD
*


----------



## jajageorge (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مارس 2013)

jajageorge قال:


>


 
 ههههه ثعبان بيتكلم و نبتت له دراعات و يدين و بقا يسقف و يلطم و يعيط كماااان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياااا سبحاان الله--
 طيب هو داس على انهى زر فى اللعبه علشان تسقف و تلطم--
 بدل ما نلطم احنى من البركات الى هتطير عقول الناس دى--
 ارحمهم ياااااااا رب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

*لبرادعي على cbc
 وابو اسماعين على النهار 

 تحس ان BMW مقابل توكتوك *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

*ابو اسماعيل | سيكتب التاريخ ان اعتصام مدينه اﻻنتاج اﻻعﻻمى من ارقى اﻻعتصامات فى العالم .. 

 مليش نفس اشتم *
​


----------



## jajageorge (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*احمد فؤاد نجم عبر تويتر : عندما اسمع البرادعى اشم رائحه نهر النيل وعندما اسمع ابو سماعيل اشم رائحه الصرف الصحى
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مارس 2013)

*..*







خصوصاً فى آلعربى .. لغة مآتتكتبش :fun_lol:



*.**.*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مارس 2013)

*..*






مأسآهـ :t17:


 
*.**.*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مارس 2013)

*..*







آلوقفة آلمكثوفية :blush2:


 
*.**.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مارس 2013)

* خد بالباقي لبان 
*




​


----------



## بايبل333 (13 مارس 2013)

موسسة الرئاسة بتشكر نفسها على مجهودها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مارس 2013)

*
*






​


----------



## white.angel (13 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (13 مارس 2013)

white.angel قال:


>




يا قلب أمك​


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)

*الفوتو شوب لازم يتلغى فى مصر :smil12:*


----------



## Strident (14 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الفوتو شوب لازم يتلغى فى مصر :smil12:*



ههههههههههه

بس طالما مش ميسي قشطة....انا ماباحبش رونالدو بصراحة 

ومش باحب برشلونة تكسب بس باموت في ميسي بصراحة....ميسي افضل ﻻعب في تاريخ الكورة في رأيي (احسن حتى من بيليه ومارادونا)


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2013)

*ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺭﺍﺡ يـﺸﺘﺮﻱ ﺿﻤﻴﺮ ﺳﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻉ :

 بكام ﺍﻟﻀﻤﻴﺮ ﻗﻠﻮ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻉ

 ﺍﻟﻀﻤﻴﺮ ﺍﻷ‌ﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺑـ. 5.000 جنيه
 اﻟﻀﻤﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻧﻲ ﺑـ 10.000جنيه
 ﺍﻟﻀﻤﻴﺮ ﺍﻷ‌ﻣﻴﺮﻛﻲ ﺑـ7.000 جنيه

 ﻭﺍﻟﻀﻤﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﺑــ . 100.000 جنيه . .
 ﺍﻟراجل ﺳﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻉ ::ﺍﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻑ ﻟﻴه ﺍﻟﻀﻤﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻏﻠﻰ ﺿﻤﻴﺮ ..؟ !!

 ﻗﻠﻮ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻉ : لانه عمره مااشتغل يعني لسا بكرتونته  !!
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2013)

*
*






​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)

*مهند يا كدابين !! *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## fouad78 (15 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## fouad78 (15 مارس 2013)

هذه اللقطة لجندي من المانيا الشرقية يخالف النظام ويساعد طفل من المانيا الغربية بالعبور بعد الصورة عوقب وغدا مصيره مجهولا !!

عوقب لانه انسان  !!


----------



## fouad78 (15 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مارس 2013)

*عيب كدة ....أعملها على جنب*
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## jajageorge (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## WooDyy (16 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (17 مارس 2013)

*




ضع تعليق من عندك !!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 مارس 2013)

*..*






آلخروف أرقى 


 
*..*​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*​​​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ايه الصوره دى!!!* 
* ده واحد بيلطش واحده بالقلم فى الشارع؟؟*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ايه الصوره دى!!!*
> * ده واحد بيلطش واحده بالقلم فى الشارع؟؟*​



مش مجرد قلم يآ حبو
دآ ضربهآ علقة ..!
 

*..*​ ​


----------



## AdmanTios (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (17 مارس 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


>




تعليقى ان مرسى لا يعرف معنى كلمة فلسفة .:spor2:


----------



## bob (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 مارس 2013)

بشائر الزيارة مرسى شرارة لباكستان ... زلزال يضرب خمس مدن بباكستان ... ومسلحون ينسفون مدرستين حكوميتين للتعليم الابتدائى في شمال غرب باكستان، صباح الإثنين.

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2013)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2013)

*كاريكاتير معبر من جريدة الشروق عن الفرق بين خطاب عبد الناصر والسادات ومبارك ومرسى 



*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مارس 2013)

*..
*










*.**.*​


----------



## jajageorge (18 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (18 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (18 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2013)

* زغرطي يا ام العيال .. مرسي لبس التيفال   
*




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2013)

*رئيس الوزراء بيكلمنا عن " الأسهال " *​*ورئيس الجمهورية رايح ياخد دكتوراة فــ " خرية " ...!!!*​*ريحتهم بقت وحشة أوى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2013)

انتي جايه اشتغلي ايه ؟.






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2013)

* محمد مرسي : مصر لم تنس دعم باكستان لها في حرب أكتوبر 1973
*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)

*







*


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مارس 2013)




----------



## bob (19 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


*اموت انا و اعيد السنة :smil12:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مارس 2013)

bob قال:


> *اموت انا و اعيد السنة :smil12:*


*اه يا فاشل ههههههههه
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (19 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)

* مشاغبة الحق
*


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)

*=
*


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (19 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (19 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مارس 2013)

*

*






​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2013)

*ثوار مصر الاحرار‎
*

* شهد
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مارس 2013)

*ياااااااة هى فين بقا ؟؟ *


----------



## WooDyy (19 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>



:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مارس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (20 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (20 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2013)

*بت هاتي بوسه يا بت 

مد ايده ياه علي مش عارف ايه ياه 

فعلا اغاني زمن الفن السئيل 


*​


----------



## WooDyy (20 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مارس 2013)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مارس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*الجيش بيقولك اتصرف

**


*

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*مرسي امبارح قال انه رايح المنوفه 

*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*الشيخ جمال صابر غير اسم البيدج من..
 (لازم حازم)...الــــــــــى...(مش لازم اوى يعنى)
*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 مارس 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2013)

*النصب التذكاري المقترح لجمعه الخروف غدا بالمقطم 

 تمثال نهقة مصر*


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 مارس 2013)

*,.
*








مفيش وآحدة على وش آلسلندر 






*.،*​


----------



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*مكياجكـ العالي دليل علي ضعف موقفك كــ " مزة " *


*اظن انه كلام منطقي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*الشيخ وجدي بيمسي عليكم 
*




​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

* حافظين مش فاهمين 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

* ادي أخرة عمليات التجميل
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

*وهو العضو ايه غير اتنين ستات بيخمسوا لبعض* 
*سلام و نعمة !! Coptic Lion !!* - مشاركاتك : 16655 *+* 
                الرسائل الخاصة: غير مقروء 0, من مجموع 178 رسالة.

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهو العضو ايه غير اتنين ستات بيخمسوا لبعض*
> *سلام و نعمة !! Coptic Lion !!* - مشاركاتك : 16655 *+*
> الرسائل الخاصة: غير مقروء 0, من مجموع 178 رسالة.
> 
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مارس 2013)




----------



## REDEMPTION (23 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2013)

*قناة «مصر 25»​المذيعة: إيه الشيء اللي لاحظته في مسيرة السيدة عايشة؟
أحد المواطنين الشرفاء: معظم مَن في المسيرة ينادون على أنفسهم بأسماء مسيحية و بيتكلموا مسيحي طول الوقت !!!

الموضوع بجد مش هزار
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

*بـــعــض الـــبــشــر هــكــــــذا أألـــسســـــنـتـــهــــــم !!♣♣



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

*وهو العضو ايه 
غير واحد وشئله ستات 



*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهو العضو ايه
> غير واحد وشئله ستات
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه شئله جديده الكلمة دى ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه شئله جديده الكلمة دى ههههههههه


*  اتفضليها حضرتك 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



بتضحك علشان عارف إنه مش بيحصل.....ممكن قليل و ممكن تبقى منهم .. بس صدقني قليل ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *  اتفضليها حضرتك
> *​


اتفضل فين؟ إنت  شئلتك كاملت. 4 ستات يدوب كدا حلالك. هههههههههههههه أروح أشوف لى شئله ثانيا غير كامله العدد اتفضل فيها.
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اتفضل فين؟ إنت  شئلتك كاملت. 4 ستات يدوب كدا حلالك. هههههههههههههه أروح أشوف لى شئله ثانيا غير كامله العدد اتفضل فيها.
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها



هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> *هو الواحد اى غير راجل وثلاث ستات
> 
> 
> 
> ...





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهو العضو ايه
> غير واحد وشئله ستات
> 
> 
> ...




الا تخجل يا رجل ...؟:t26:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> الا تخجل يا رجل ...؟:t26:



اخجل من ايه انا واقف في حالي  علي جنب 
وهما اللي جم جنبي


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بتضحك علشان عارف إنه مش بيحصل.....ممكن قليل و ممكن تبقى منهم .. بس صدقني قليل ..



لا بضحك لانه بيحصل صدقيني ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (23 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

*المانجة والأتيكيت >>> دونت ميكس *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

* توفيرا للوقت و تلبية لرغبات عملائها و متابعة كل جديد
 شركة مايكروسوفت تقدم " كيبورد الخروف "

 حاليا بالاسواق المصريه ... 
*

[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	
[/URL]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

*
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

* صوابع مرسي ...(حلواني اخوان)
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



* علي وزن طالع اجيب حاجه من تحت 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

*عجبتي اللهم لا شماته اوي 

**
*

*

*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

*
*






​


----------



## zama (24 مارس 2013)

الموضوع دا ، بشوفه من زمان هنا ،

أول مرة أدخله ، الآن ، موضوع جيد ، 

لأنه يُخرج الطاقة السلبية من الإنسان ،

ذلك جيد جداً ..

==

بس تصدقوا ، أنا ما بعرف التهييس لكن فاهمه ..

==

عايز أقول حاجة واحدة ، أنا فهمت الحياة و سئمت منها ، عايز أخرج منها و مش عارف لكن بدور ..


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 مارس 2013)

zama قال:


> الموضوع دا ، بشوفه من زمان هنا ،
> 
> أول مرة أدخله ، الآن ، موضوع جيد ،
> 
> ...



يعني ايه يا زاما سئمت و عايز تخرج ؟ تنتحر يعني؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>


  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)

*ﻣﺮﺳﻲ ﻳﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺎﺑﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ
 ﺑـ"ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺳﺮﻱ" ﻣﻦ300 ﺍﻟﻒ
 ﺑﻠﻄﺠﻲ
 ﻳﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﻟﻔﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺴﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bM-XzSWYau0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)

*
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## Anas2 (27 مارس 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (27 مارس 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (27 مارس 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (27 مارس 2013)




----------



## Strident (27 مارس 2013)

عشان لما "اتباع" عبد الناصر يشكروا فيه وانه كان زي الفل......








بذور الأسلمة اهي


----------



## oesi no (27 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مارس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (28 مارس 2013)




----------



## oesi no (28 مارس 2013)




----------



## oesi no (28 مارس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (29 مارس 2013)

مرسي للجالية المصرية في قطر: القرد لو مات.. القرداتي يشتغل ايه؟

​


----------



## jajageorge (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (29 مارس 2013)

*اه والله*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2013)

* جريدة فان تايم بتاريخ 29 مارس .. الرئيس القرداتي !!
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2013)

* مأساه الطالب المصرى فى عهد النهضه 


*



​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مارس 2013)




----------



## Strident (30 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (30 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (30 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2013)

*اه والله اه والله اه والله 
*






​


----------



## white.angel (30 مارس 2013)

*الامير فخر الدين حفيد الملك فاروق يعنى لو مصر كانت فضلت مملكة*
* ده كان هايكون ملك بلدنا دلوقتى *
* الله يسامحك يا عبناصر كنت سيبه ياراجل *​


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2013)

*
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 مارس 2013)

*,.*












*.،*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

*النائب العام: انت متهم باهانة الرئيس
باسم يوسف: اناااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟
النائب العام: ايوة انت طبعا .. رد على سؤالي ما قولك فيما نسب اليك باهانة رئيس الجمهورية
باسم يوسف: هو انا اقدر اجي جنب الاستاذ الدكتور محمد بديع؟!!
النائب العام مبتسما: رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي يا باسم
باسم يوسف: يا رااااااااااااااجل والله ما حد قالي !!
النائب العام عابسا: انت جاي التحقيق ولا جاي تهرج
باسم يوسف: لا الحقيقة انا جاي اهرج*


----------



## jajageorge (31 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (31 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (31 مارس 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

*باسم يوسف 
يسدد مبلغ الغرامه " 15000 " جنيه 
عملات معدنيه 

**

 
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## Strident (31 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



دي على طريقة كنت عارف بس باشوفكو مركزين معايا ولا لأ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

* صورة نادرة لوزارة الداخلية المصرية 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

* اقتل واسرق براحتك هتخاف من ايه ؟؟
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

*الثوره نجحت بس شايله مادتين....سياسه..... واقتصاد
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مارس 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*








انفصام فى الشخصية القبطية ...... فين الكنيسة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2013)

*عصام العريان على تويتر متحدثا عن زيارته لأحد أقاربه فى المستشفى:

مررت عليه أمس بالعناية المركز بالدور الأرضى بالقصر الفرنساوى، عمل حادثة على المحور، كسور وقطع وريد، المشكلة الكبيرة ان سيارة نقل دهست رجله بعد سقوطه من الفيسبا فتهتكت العضلات.

قال الزملاء قد نضطر الى بتر، أعطيناه فرصة ليوم ثم نتخذ القرار. أوصيت زملائى ومعارفى بالتأنى لأنه شاب فى ال17 عاما.

كلمت جده؛ والد امه (ابن بنت عمتى) لأن أبيه مختفى من 20 سنة تقريبا، أخبرنى انهم بتروا ساقه تحت الركبة وحالته النفسية صعبة.*


----------



## AdmanTios (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 أبريل 2013)

نهضه دى ولا مش نهضه ... يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أبريل 2013)

*مرسي *في مؤتمر للمرأة : أتمنى كل الخير* لكل أنواع المرأة* في مصر. 
السؤال : *أذكر ثلاث أنواع للمرأة في مصر* . :|
(إحنا آسفين يا قذافي)


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2013)

*


**

رئيكم ادخل انهي شعبه ؟
*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> **
> ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2013)

* صور عائلية لأسرة مصرية أثناء انقطاع الكهرباء ^.^   
*




​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أبريل 2013)

يلا كله كويس ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أبريل 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


>


 المهم إن المليون نمله كانت بتبكى بكاااء شدييد هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## AdmanTios (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## jajageorge (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

*الإخوان .. مسلمين حين يحدثوك ، ودعاء طيبون كالمسيحيين حين تلقاهم، يهود حين تعاملهم، كفار قريش حين تعارضهم
 "الإخوان مجمع أديان" *
​


----------



## jajageorge (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

*http://www.facebook.com/We.Are.SsinGle?ref=stream
*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2013)

*



لا تتعجب .... فأنت فى مصر*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2013)

* 
*


----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (3 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QmxDfBIx9kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## بايبل333 (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2013)

* العجله شخصيتها قويه اوى الصراحه مقولكوش ^_^



*




​


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## candy shop (4 أبريل 2013)

*ابو اسماعيل يهدد كوريا




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*البنتاجون الامريكي يهدد كوريا باقناع محمد مرسي  بزيارة كوريا خلال ساعات .. 
والجيش الكوري يرد سلمية .. سلمية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2013)

*بدون تعليق .......*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## white.angel (5 أبريل 2013)

*حرب عالمية تالته ؟ يعني مش هلحق أحب وأتجوّز ؟*

* أبوكم كوكب منيل بستين نيله !*

* انا رايحه آلمريخ*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

*,.*









خطآبآت آلسيآسيــن ... 






*.،*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

*عالمنا اليوم .......بحاجة للتنظيف*​


----------



## بايبل333 (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (5 أبريل 2013)

أفتح جوجول اكتب 
ru/mov0001.swf

واضغط ضربة حظ 
وادعيلى
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2013)

* 

*






​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

*,.*








أشربو بيريل :dntknw:





*.،*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2013)

* 
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ... فين حباية الضغط  ... قلبى هيقف يا ابن الهبله
*




​


----------



## بايبل333 (5 أبريل 2013)

*الرئيس مع المعارضة*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2013)

^.^


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)

:new6::new6::new6:





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EI-hllOOpFM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2013)

* هل تعلم بأن 1،965235 من الاشخاص هم ...

 طبعا الرقم كالعادة محدش قراه

 وهذا ما يؤكده العالم النمساوي : فزيسريل سورسنيشلز -

 وكمان ماحدش قرا الاسم

 طيب براحتكم شكلكم مش عايزين تستفيدوا.  !!

*


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ​



*هى الترجمة هتنزل امتى :smile02 
*


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هى الترجمة هتنزل امتى :smile02
> *



Google tanslate:

mission accomplished goal proved to be an idiot


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> Google tanslate:
> 
> mission accomplished goal proved to be an idiot


إنت أنقذتنى على فكرة .. إزآى كل آلسنين دى مآفكرتش أترجم لإنجلش آلأول
وبعدين نتصرف أنآ وهو سوآ :vava:



 


*.،*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هى الترجمة هتنزل امتى :smile02
> *



ههههههههههههههههههه انا أول ما شوفتها افتكرتك على طول هههههههههههه واحده زميلتنا بولندية على الفيس بوك حطيتها فقولت لازم "شقاوة" تشوفها .. تدفعي كام؟.


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> Google tanslate:
> 
> mission accomplished goal proved to be an idiot



ايوه هي ممكن تترجم كده .. بس عموماً هي مصطلح كله على بعض كده بيتقال ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> Google tanslate:
> 
> mission accomplished goal proved to be an idiot



*ربنا يخليك للغلابة و المحتاسيين يارب :ura1:*



REDEMPTION قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه انا أول ما شوفتها افتكرتك على طول هههههههههههه واحده زميلتنا بولندية على الفيس بوك حطيتها فقولت لازم "شقاوة" تشوفها .. تدفعي كام؟.



*ادفع كام هع هع هع .. جوجو قال اللى فيها خلاص :smile02 عشان تعرف ان ورايا رجالة :smile02 - اول مرة يعملى حاجة من غير ما يقولى تدفعى كام :smile01 - احم اقصد انه راجل خدوم خدوم يعنى مش اى كلام :t23:

و بالنسبة للكلام حسابى معاك بعدين و ان كان فيه شئ من الحقيقة :smile01*


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ربنا يخليك للغلابة و المحتاسيين يارب :ura1:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يا "شقاوة" *نباهتك *لا خلاف عليها .. مش محل جدل أصلاً .. وما تقوليش جوجو ولا بينج ولا غيره .. خلي اللي يقول يقول  .. :smile02


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> يا "شقاوة" *نباهتك *لا خلاف عليها .. مش محل جدل أصلاً .. وما تقوليش جوجو ولا بينج ولا غيره .. خلي اللي يقول يقول  .. :smile02



*نباهة ؟؟ الكلمة دى مسمعتهاش من التمانينات من ايام ما كنت لسة ملاك حايم فى رحاب الله :smile01 .. و بغض النظر عن لهجة التريقة على نباهتى .. بس ولا يهمنى .. انا باكيناه و انا ماسكة فى نفسى :t23:*


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نباهة ؟؟ الكلمة دى مسمعتهاش من التمانينات من ايام ما كنت لسة ملاك حايم فى رحاب الله :smile01 .. و بغض النظر عن لهجة التريقة على نباهتى .. بس ولا يهمنى .. انا باكيناه و انا ماسكة فى نفسى :t23:*
> 
> *طب جوجو و عارفينه .. بينج مين :nunu0000: و من امتى بولندا بقا فيها بينوج :smile02*



اتريق عليكي يا "شقشق" على رأي (البتول)  .. يعني أمال لو ماكنتش بشارك في كتاباتك وانا فاغر الفاه مبحلق العينان كنتي قولتي ايه :smile02 .. 

بينج ده يا ستي محرك بحث بتاع مايكروسوفت .. فأنا حرفت (جوجو) وخليتها (جوجل) .. وبالتالي كملت من بيت القصيد المُحرّف :smile02 .. خلصتي الموذاكرة ولا لسه ؟


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> اتريق عليكي يا "شقشق" على رأي (البتول)  .. يعني أمال لو ماكنتش بشارك في كتاباتك وانا فاغر الفاه مبحلق العينان كنتي قولتي ايه :smile02 ..
> 
> بينج ده يا ستي محرك بحث بتاع مايكروسوفت .. فأنا حرفت (جوجو) وخليتها (جوجل) .. وبالتالي كملت من بيت القصيد المُحرّف :smile02 .. خلصتي الموذاكرة ولا لسه ؟



*خلصت بشكل مؤقت و مقيمة فى المنتدى كام يوم قبل ما اتشغل تانى  *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أبريل 2013)

*,.*








 كنآ طيبين أوى يآ خآل :t23:





*.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أبريل 2013)

*,.*








= فى آلخيمة ومآتطلعيش منهآ 





*.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أبريل 2013)

^.^





​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2013)

دى اكيد ماتت مقرفصة زى الفراعنة lol ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> دى اكيد ماتت مقرفصة زى الفراعنة lol ​



حقيقي أنا نفسي اعمل بحث عن البخلاء دول! .. يعني نفسي اعرف هل ده مرض عضوي .. ولا نفسي !! .. يعني اسباب البخل ايه بالظبط .. فعلاً اغرب خبر سمعته (قريته) في حياتي خاص بالبخلاء!


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> حقيقي أنا نفسي اعمل بحث عن البخلاء دول! .. يعني نفسي اعرف هل ده مرض عضوي .. ولا نفسي !! .. يعني اسباب البخل ايه بالظبط .. فعلاً اغرب خبر سمعته (قريته) في حياتي خاص بالبخلاء!


 دى المانيا دى و لا إيه جنسيتها-- 
 شكلها كدا المانى ههههههههه--
 وحياااتتك لما تعمل بحث إبقى قول لى ضرورى وصلت لإه-- 
 و فعلا خبر غريب--  اعتقد فى انواع بخل---
 الى يبقى بخيل على الكل إلا نفسه و اسرته-- و الى يبقى بخيل على الكل حتى نفسه-- يبقى القرش اهم من حياته نفسها!
 ربنا يرحمنا!


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

اسمها يوحي انها امريكية....مافهوش حاجة الماني خالص...


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## candy shop (8 أبريل 2013)

*

*





يا حبيبتى يا مصر وحشتينى اوى يا غاليه

​


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أبريل 2013)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

*‏
*






​


----------



## candy shop (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (9 أبريل 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (9 أبريل 2013)

*من جريدة الأخبار اليومية
ليوم الثلاثاء الموافق 9 أبريل 2013

الحدث : تصريح لوزير النقل ........

" أكد حاتم عبد اللطيف وزير النقل أن مُرتبات سائقي القطارات
تتراوح ما بين 3 إلي 6 آلاف جنية مصري شهرياً .... و أضاف أن
أي سائق مُعين حديثاً لا يقل بداية راتبُه عن 3 آلاف جنية مصري
كبداية بينما يبلُغ راتب سائق الدرجة الثانية 4 آلاف جنية مصري
أما راتب السائق من الدرجة الأولي يصل إلي 6 آلاف جنية مصري "


بصراحة " إبتديت أفكر جدياً "
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

* بلد اصغر من مدينة نصر بقت تتكلم 


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أبريل 2013)

*احساس حلو لما تلبس جاكيت على شورت
 كأنك بتقول للجو لو هتستهبل انا أصلا أهبل ...XD*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (9 أبريل 2013)




----------



## V mary (9 أبريل 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *من جريدة الأخبار اليومية
> ليوم الثلاثاء الموافق 9 أبريل 2013
> 
> الحدث : تصريح لوزير النقل ........
> ...



*مش عايزين تجارة انجليزي ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أبريل 2013)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh






​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أبريل 2013)

*,.*













*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

*الواحد فضل يتريق علي قطر 
لحد ما قي مسُجل قطر 
*​


----------



## jajageorge (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *البنتاجون الامريكي يهدد كوريا باقناع محمد مرسي  بزيارة كوريا خلال ساعات ..
> والجيش الكوري يرد سلمية .. سلمية​*



هههههههههههههههه روعه


----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)

jajageorge قال:


>



ههههههه حلوة ياجورج


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

* ﻋﺎﺟﻞ ﻭﺧﻄﻴﺮ

 ﻗﻄﺮ ﺑﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺣﺜﺎﺕ ﺩﻟﻮﻗﺘﻲ ﻭﻫﻴﻄﻠﻌﻮﺍ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﺎﻋﻼﻥ

 ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺳﻤﻌﻮﻫﺎ ﻣﻨﻨﺎ ﻭﻓﻲ

 ﺍﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺑﺘﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻱ ﻫﻴﻨﺰﻝ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺛﻘﻠﻪ

 ﻭﻫﻴﺒﻌﺖ 1500 ﺟﻨﺪﻱ ﻭ 4 ﺩﺑﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭ 3 ﻫﻠﻴﻜﻮﺑﺘﺮ ﻭ

 15 بيتش باجى هاندميد موف غامق xD

*




​


----------



## jajageorge (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

*مؤمن بالامير محمد مرسي رئيس مصر‏
*

* لقد بدأت الان بتأليف قصيدة مطلعها:
 مرسي اسمك هز امريكا ... مرسي الفاروق يشهدلك.
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2013)

*بيقولوا اله الغباء عند المصريين




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﺘﻮﻩ ﻓﻰ ﺳﻴﺘﻰ ﺳﺘﺎﺭﺯ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﺶ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﺘﻮﻩ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻄﺮ ؟

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺭﺍﻭﺗﺮ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻭ ﺳﺎﻳﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻳﺮﻟﺲ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺡ !!!

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻟﻮ ﻭﻗﻔﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺩﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻳﻄﻪ .. ﻫﺘﺨﺘﻔﻲ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ؟

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺇﻧﻚ ﻟﻮ ﻋﻠﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺳﻴﺖ ﻭﺍﻧﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﻳﻦ يبلغوا ﻋﻨﻚ ؟؟

هﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﻮﻟﺪﺍﺕ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎﺀ ﻭ ﺷﻐﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﺤﺠﺎﺭﺗﻴﻦ ﻗﻠﻢ ؟؟

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﻟـ "أسف ياريس" ﻋﻠﻲ فيس بوك ﺃﻛﺘﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﺳﻜﺎﻥ ﻗﻄﺮ ؟؟

هﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ أن ﻣﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻣﺸﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻓﺮﺍﻣﻞ .. ﺧﺒﻂ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﻳﻦ؟؟

ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺟﻴﺶ ﻗﻄﺮ ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ ﻋﺴﺎﻛﺮ ﻭ ﻃﺎﺑﻴﻪ ؟؟

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻗﻄﺮ هي ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﺗﺠﻤﻊ ﺳﻜﺎﻧﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻮﺭﻩ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ؟؟

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻳﻴﻦ ﻳﻄﻠﺒﻮﻥ ﺩﻳﻠﻔﺮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﻛﺪﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﺯ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ؟!

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻗﺮﺹ ﺍﻟﻄﻌﻤﻴﻪ ﻋﻨﺪ ﻓﺮﺝ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺮﺍﻭﻯ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻄﺮ ؟!

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻏﻨﻴﻪ ﺣﻤﺰﻩ ﻧﻤﺮﻩ ﻟﻔﻴﺖ ﻛﺘﻴﺮ ﻣﻤﻨﻮﻋﻪ ﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺽ في ﻗﻄﺮ ﻧﻈﺮﺍ ﻟﻀﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺣﻪ ؟

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻧﻚ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﺗﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺳﻄﺢ ﺑﻴﺖ في ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﻳﻦ ؟؟

هل تعلم ان امير قطر لما بيكتب بوست بيظهر تحته Near ُEmirates

هل تعلم إنه لما مدرب منتخب قطر بيعاقب لعيب عنده بيخليه يلف قطر 3 مرات
*



**
*
*







































*​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2013)

* نهضة دى ولا مش نهضة ؟


*




​


----------



## jajageorge (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## white.angel (11 أبريل 2013)

*بص بقى يابرنس *
* إليك ما يلي ^_^*

* اطبخلك .. ماعنديش اي مانع .*
* بس تقولي الأكل معرفش فيه ايه ؟!!*
* المطبخ ذات نفسه هايشتاقلك :X*

* اغسلك واكويلك .. دا واجب عليا *
* انما تقولي دا غسيل ياهانم !*
* هاخليك بجلالة قدرك تاخدلك فومين جوا الغساله نفسها :X*

* راجع من الشغل تعبان وعاوز تنام .. حقك طبعا أحبيبي *
* لكن اكون تعبانه وتصحينى الصبح وتقولي قومى قامت قيامتك انتى نايمه للضهر !!*
* ساعتها هاخليك تشووف بقى النجوم في عز الضهر :x*

* انا طيبه وحنينه اااه ..*
* لكن تتفرعن عليا هاخليك تقول لله يا محسنين*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

*



* 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

*

*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

*

*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

*لما تشوف مدرعات الشرطه الجديده 
*
*

*
*You Feel Like*
*
 انا بقول ندي مرسي فرصة واتقوا الله بقى ^_^*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

* نشطاء على الفيس بوك يتبنون حملة لاخفاء خانة الديانة من بطاقات الرقم القومي. 
 انطباعك عن الحملة؟ وهل انت مؤيد ليها ؟؟ 


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## jajageorge (12 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2013)

*
*





https://www.facebook.com/#​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2013)

*


*

*


**
انا لو ساره كنت انتحرت 
*
​


----------



## بايبل333 (12 أبريل 2013)

*200 جنيه مكافأة لطالب بهندسة المنوفية يحطم نسبية آينشتاين*





ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (12 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (12 أبريل 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (12 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2013)

:a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

هاموووووت م الضحك مش قادر هههههههههه







للي مش فاهم موضوع سارة.....فيه مجموعة صور "عاهات" انتشرت مؤخراً عبارة عن شباب سيس عامل شغل تعبان بالفوتوشوب عشان "سارة"

زي دي كده مثلاً:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أبريل 2013)

*















*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أبريل 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2013)

_*ناس بتتجوز ..^_^

 وناس بتخطب..^_*

 وناس بتحب..^~^
...*__* 
 وانا مقضيها مبرووك مبرووووك

 ياااا رب فرجك بقا

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أبريل 2013)

*,.*













*.،*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أبريل 2013)

*
*



​


----------



## بايبل333 (14 أبريل 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


>




والاجمل انك تسمع هذا الكلام وبعد كدة يحدث فى نفس اليوم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> *
> ...






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## jajageorge (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## oesi no (15 أبريل 2013)

عاوز من دة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> عاوز من دة


 ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه تصدق بجد----
 الواحد مكلهووووش من زماااااااااااااان :361nl:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


 إيه حكايه ساره؟؟ هى مين ساره دى؟؟


----------



## jajageorge (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2013)

مدخن يحمل قلبه بعد إجراء عملية زراعة قلب !



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (15 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​




أنا معاى شخص نفس صورة ابو الامراس ....
كل يوم بصبح علية وبقوله صبح الخير يا رئيس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> أنا معاى شخص نفس صورة ابو الامراس ....
> كل يوم بصبح علية وبقوله صبح الخير يا رئيس



* انا لو منك اكله قلمين كل يوم الصبح 
*​


----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## fouad78 (17 أبريل 2013)

فتيات دمشقيات يتدربن على حمل السلاح ضمن الجيش الشعبي الذي تشكل عام 1957 للتصدي للعدوان التركي المحتمل على سوريا بعد أن حشدت تركيا وقتها قواتها على حدودها مع سوريا بدعم من حلف شمال الأطلسي






​


----------



## fouad78 (17 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## fouad78 (17 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## fouad78 (17 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

*,.*













*.،*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6MnYdxDDfTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2013)

*
*

* هههههههههههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

*,.
*







كلنـآ لهآ :t33:






*.،*​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 أبريل 2013)

candy shop قال:


> * هههههههههههههه*


وهى مدام بتنجان بتضحك.؟


----------



## white.angel (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أبريل 2013)

*أحمد فؤاد نجم*     ‏@*AhmedFouad_Negm*  14 Apr                         ياواخد في الغباوة من ناسا دوكتوراه ياجحش بالوراثه مختوم علي قفاه الأهل والعشيره راكبينك من زمان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*توفيرا للوقت والجهد كابل منهم هيخلف والكابل التاني هياخد منه كوبي هههههههههههههههه




*​


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أبريل 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد الافشات جميلة جدا
شكرا ليكم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## bent el noor (19 أبريل 2013)

jajageorge قال:


>


هههههههههههه حلوة قوى اخى جورج


----------



## bent el noor (19 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It is too late 
Lol


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

* وشربت حجرين مع تيته !!! ههههههههههه

*




​


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2013)

*






 لا داعي للذعر ..
ولا تتوقعوا ان مصر تتعرض لهجوم من كائنات غريبة ..
ولا تظنوا ان هذه امرأة وقعت في برميل زفت اسود ...
لا لا لا
الحقيقة ان هذا مايوه شرعي جديد للمنقبات !!!!!* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2013)

* التهييس على الطريقة الاخوانية
 من جمعة امبارح اللى كان اسمها ... ( اي حاجة والشريعة )
*




​


----------



## بايبل333 (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
من انتم وما اسم هذا الموقع الغريب وماهي ديانتكم الغريبه هاته​


----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (21 أبريل 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من انتم وما اسم هذا الموقع الغريب وماهي ديانتكم الغريبه هاته​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2013)

*
*



​


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


>


المقولة دى بنت الكنيسة فى رايىء
مش مكانها هنا خالص 
حطيها فى شخابيط او سجل احساسك
دى مش تهيس خالص ههههه


----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (21 أبريل 2013)

*عزيزي النت ..
 بالنسبه للسرعة ..
 خايف تتاخد مخالفة مثلا !!*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (22 أبريل 2013)

*لما تيجى تحلم ... احلم دايما بالحاجة الأكبر من الحاجة اللى انت عايزها*​*
*​* عشان لما متتحقش ويتحقق الاقل منها يبقى حققت اللى كان نفسك فيه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *لما تيجى تحلم ... احلم دايما بالحاجة الأكبر من الحاجة اللى انت عايزها*​
> 
> 
> *عشان لما متتحقش ويتحقق الاقل منها يبقى حققت اللى كان نفسك فيه*


 هههههههههههههههههه 
 انا احب احلم بحاجه اقل بكثييير من الى عايزاه علشان لما ميتحققش محزنش و اكتئب-- و لما  يتحقق حاجه قليله ابقى فرحانه هههههههه


----------



## jajageorge (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2013)

*
*






https://www.facebook.com/#​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2013)

*وزير الصناعة:59:: حلم الاكتفاء الذاتى من القمح:act19: سيصبح ممكناً وقريباً جداً*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وزير الصناعة:59:: حلم الاكتفاء الذاتى من القمح:act19: سيصبح ممكناً وقريباً جداً*


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هيقتلوا الشعب​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *هيقتلوا الشعب*​


*لأ .....هنبطل ناكل*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هيقتلوا الشعب​*



*الكارثة إن وزير الصناعة هو اللى بيفتى ..... ووزير الزراعة طرطور*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2013)

jajageorge قال:


>



يا ما شاء الله
يعني الرئيس كمان طلع اريال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## white.angel (25 أبريل 2013)

* لو انا دلوقتي اتجوزت ^^

 موبآيلي هيروح فين وقت الزفه !! :O

 دھ اللي انا شايله همه :/

 بفكر اعمل جيب في الفستآان  ​
*


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * لو انا دلوقتي اتجوزت ^^
> 
> موبآيلي هيروح فين وقت الزفه !! :O
> 
> ...



*لأ ...........فيه حتة تانية 

ممكن تحطيه فى نفس المكان اللى هتحطى فيه النقطة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)

*إختراع لمسح الأرضيات*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)

*إنت ما عملتش الأكل النهاردة !*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يكرمك ف الصلوه القادمه بثعبان مؤمن او عقرب مؤمن قادر يا كريم

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​



هههههههه
وانا اقول شفت السحنه دي فييييييييييييييين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2013)

الداخليه في خدمة الموزز​


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (26 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كان عندئنا غير كدة كان بيقول ورك بوك كان ثلاث اربع الفصل بيقف وبيضرب بيتركوا الورك بوك فى البيت وبياخذوا الكتاب الاصلى كنا بنضرب ضرب:nunu0000:


----------



## The Dragon Christian (27 أبريل 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (27 أبريل 2013)

*=ﺟﻠﺴﺖ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺎﺑﻮﻥ ﻓﻰ ﻋﻴﻨﻴﻬﺎ .. ﺗﺘﺄﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻄـﻮﻉ
 ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺮﺳﻰ ﺃﺭﻳﺪ نهضه

 ﺭﺍﺡ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ ﻫﻮﺍ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﻣﻘﻄﻮﻭﻉ
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أبريل 2013)




----------



## white.angel (27 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2013)

*ده مشترك ولا حاله تحرش جماعي ؟

*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (28 أبريل 2013)

الخبر هنا ايريني
http://www.alsarkhh.com/?p=4002


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أبريل 2013)

*,.*


خليك دايما كدا  ...  لأنك لو كنت كدا  محدش هيخليك كدا   ،
 ولو بقيت كدا  بعد شوية هتكون كدا :36_1_4:
   أما بقى لو كنت كدا    فبعد شوية هتكون كدا :new6:


بذمتك بقى* كدا* احسن   ولا *كدا* 




*هههههـ **هحآول أكون كدآ *





*.،*​
​


----------



## candy shop (28 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أبريل 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2013)

*ان بعض الظن اثم، ربما الداعية يحاول اقناعهم.
*




​


----------



## Veronicaa (29 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)




----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ان بعض الظن اثم، ربما الداعية يحاول اقناعهم.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*إتنين !!!!​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إتنين !!!!​*


*مثني وثلاث ورباع 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)




----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2013)

*تم  خصم 12 جنيه خدمة سلفني شكرا .. تم خصم 60 قرش خدمة عالنوتة .. تم خصم 51  قرش قيمة الدمغة المستحقة شهريا .. تم خصم 1 جنيه مقابل 3 ميجا .. تم خصم  10 قروش خدمة ادفعلى شكرا ..
 اقلعلك التي شيرت تاخده معاك !!*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أبريل 2013)

*،البنت
 تقـول لـ أختـها « إنتـي صحبـتي
 وتقـول لـ صحـبتها « إنتـي اختـي
 .. والولد ،،
 يقـول لـ أمــه « أنتـي حبيبتـي
... ويقـول لـ أختـه الكبيـره « إنتـي أمــي
 ويقـول لـ حبيبـته « إنتـي أنــا ^_^
 ويقــول لـ أبـوه « ياعـم الحـج
 ويقـول لـ راجـل كبيـر فـي الشــارع « يــا والــدي
 شعــب مـش عــارف راسـه مـن رجـليه ودايمـآآ كـاسفنــا كـده ^_^​ 


*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (29 أبريل 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (30 أبريل 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (30 أبريل 2013)

*



*

*حقاً إنها أمه ضحكت من جهلُها الأمم*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

الصراحة اة ياسامح ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (30 أبريل 2013)

*تعرف يا سامح انا كنت هذا الشخص مذكرتش فى كتاب الجغرافيا فى اولى ثانوى من فترة واخذت الكتاب من صحابى لان الكتاب راح منى وشربت المنهج فى اربع ساعات كلة فى الليل مع كوب شاى معتبر واخذت 17.50 من عشرين كنت الاول مكرر 

*


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2013)




----------



## V mary (30 أبريل 2013)

*هي الدنيا اية غير شوية عادي 
علي حبة مفيش​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2013)

*احتفالات الحريه والعداله بشم النسيم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2013)

*كافة قطط العالم تنونو هكذا: ناو ..... ناو ...
إلا مشمش ..... فأنه ينونو هكذا: واء ....... واء
....... اضطهاد *


----------



## tamav maria (1 مايو 2013)

لما ليلية الفرح بيحصل كده 
امال بقية حياتهم ها يعملوا ايه ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> لما ليلية الفرح بيحصل كده
> امال بقية حياتهم ها يعملوا ايه ​



*ده دبح للقطة ...... متبادل*


----------



## tamav maria (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (1 مايو 2013)

*ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ ﺍﻟلﻰ ﺑﺘﺘﻌﺎﻛﺲ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻴﻔﻮﻥ
 ﻣهو ﻟﻮ ﻛﻨﺘﻰ ﻻﺑﺴﻪ ﻛﻮﻳﺲ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﻨﺶ ﺣﺪ ﻛﻠﻤك 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (3 مايو 2013)

*ﻛﻠﻤﻪ " ﺑﺤﺒﻚ " ﻑ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺩﺓ
 ﺑﻘﺖ ﺯﻯ .. ﺳﻼﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ !!

 ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻻﺩ ﺑﻘﻮﺍ ﻣﺎﺷﻴﻴﻦ ﺏ ﻣﺒﺪﺃ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﺩﺓ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺭﺑﻨﺎ xD
... 
 ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻨﺎﺕ ﺑﻤﺒﺪﺃ ..ﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻭﺍﺟﺐ
 السلام عليكم يابنات  ​ 


*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مايو 2013)

*ﺍﻟﻘﺼـــــــﻴﺮﻳﻦ ﺩﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻝ ﺑﻨـــــﺎﺕ ﻋﺴﻞ ^^
 ﺣﺘﻰ ﻟﻮ ﺟﻴﺖ ﺗﻀﺮﺑﻬﺎ ﺗﻨﺰﻝ ﺩﻣـــــﻮﻉ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻭﺗﺼﻌﺐ

 ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻭﺗﺎﺧﺪﻫﺎ ﻓـ ﺣﻀﻨﻚ ^ ـ ^
 ... ﺍﻧﻤـــــﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﻳــــــﻠﺔ ﺗﻀﺮﺑﻬــــــــﺎ
 ﺗﻨﺰﻟـــــــﻚ ﺑﻠـــــــــﺢ D:​ 

*


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2013)

:\


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2013)




----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2013)




----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2013)




----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2013)

*مش قادر يقول عيد القيامة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

ﻭ ﻫــﻮ ﺃﻛـــﻞ ﺍﻟـﻤـﺎﻧـﺠــﻪ إﻳــﻪ ﻏـﻴــﺮ ﻟــﻐـــﻮﺻـﻪ . . 
 ﻭ ﺑﻌــﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻐــﻮﺻـــﻪ ﺗـﻤـﺴــــﻚ ﺍﻟﺒــﺬﺭﻩ ﻭ ﺗــﻘــــﻌـﺪ ﺗــﺴــﺮﺣﻠـﻬــﺎ ﺷـﻌــﺮﻫــﺎ ﻭ ﺗـﻌـﻤــﻠﻬﺎ ﺳـﺒﺎﻳـﻜــﻲ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (4 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (4 مايو 2013)

*إنهيار الاتحاد السوفياتي دليل على فشل الشيوعية ....
 وافلاس اليونان دليل على سقوط الراسمالية ...
 ونسبة الانتحار في اوروبا دليل على إنحلال الليبرالية ....*

*
 أما الكوارث السوداء في الصومال والسودان وافغانستان والسعودية فدليل على أن ......الاسلام هو الحل !!!
 (من عجائب المنطق الاسلامي )

*


----------



## grges monir (4 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 مايو 2013)

>



لو ده جنان اتجنن


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

لو دا جنان اتجن
روح على مدرسة ابتدائى ووزع على الاطفال حشيش
ساعتها هتحس بفرحتهم وهما مهيسيييييييييييييييييين
هههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مايو 2013)

كركركركركركركر​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> كركركركركركركر​


:smil15: انت ايش خششك فيا ها


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مايو 2013)

مزاجي كدة .. كيفي كدة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> مزاجي كدة .. كيفي كدة​



احنا بنحشش هههههههههههههههههه

:new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مايو 2013)

*يسعدنى ان ابشركم
 بمليونية جديدة,,,, دعت اليها مئات الالاف من الديوك الرومى والفراخ تصاحبها قوات صاعقة من اللحوم المشوية تطالب,, برحيل واسقاط نظام (الفول) والسيدة قرينته (طعمية) سيدة الصيام الاولى ونجليه السيد (نابت) والسيد (بصارة) بعد ان قاموا على مدار اكثر من خمسه و خمسين يوما بافساد الامعاء بأكملها واليوم يوم الرحيل

 ( joOoO)
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مايو 2013)

آة والهي ​​





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

أنـــا إنــســانـــه زي اللـبـلـــب فــي إعـطـــاء الـنـصـايـــح و حـــل الـمـشــاكـــل للـغـيــــر

 لـكـــن مـــع مـشـــاكـلـــي بـتـحـــول لــ بـطـيـخـــه و قـــرعـــه كــمــان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

*في كل شارع في بلادي ........... ريحه الفسيخ بتنادي .*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

الخرفان اليوم فى حفله تنكوريه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## WooDyy (6 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

اوف هموت من الزهق
 نفسي اخرررررررررررررررررررررج
 يا ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اوف هموت من الزهق
> نفسي اخرررررررررررررررررررررج
> يا ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس
> 
> ...



مش اكتررررررررررررررررررررر منى


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)

*تقريبًا كل الاهالى مصطبين نفس الداتا 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مايو 2013)

*,.*
*
*الأب : تعالي هنا .. قول بابا ^__^
 الطفل : ماما \(^_^)/
 الأب : يا حبيبي قول بابا .. ^__^
 الطفل : ماما \(^_^)/
 الأب : قول بابا يا ابن الك*ب >__<
 الطفل : يابن الكَب \(^_^)/
 الأب : قولت ايه O..o
 الطفل : يابن الكَب \(^_^)/
 ~~~~
 الأم : انا جيــــــــت يا حبيبي .. ^__^
 الطفل : يابن الكَب .. ^___^
 الأم : يالهووووووي مين اللي علمك الكلام ده ::O
 الطفل : بابا \(^_^)/
 الأب : تصدق انك عيل جزمة ابن جزمة ( O__o )
 




*.،*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مايو 2013)

*احساس وحش اوي 

 لما اكون باكل لب و مستمتعه

 و آخر لبايه يطلع طعمها وحش (
... 
 اسفوخس يااخي على ده احساس 

  DODZI


*


----------



## tamav maria (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (7 مايو 2013)

*ﺯﻏﺮﺗﻰ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻡ ﺗــــــﻮﺣﻪ .......... ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﻣﺶ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﻪ
 ﺯﻏﺮﺗﻰ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻡ ﺷﻬــــﺎﺏ .......... ﺍﻧــــــــﺎ
 ﻟﺴـــﻪ ﻣﻔﺘﺤﺘﺶ ﻛﺘﺎﺏ
 ﺯﻏﺮﺗﻰ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻨـــــــﺎ .......... ﺍﻧـــﺎ ﻣﺶ
... ﻋﺎﻳــــــﺰ ﺍﻋﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻪ
 ... ... ... ...
 ﺯﻏﺮﺗﻰ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻡ ﺑﺴﻴـﻮﻧﻰ .......... ﺳﻴﺒـــﻮﻧﻰ ﻓﻰ
 ﺣﺎﻟﻰ ﺳﻴﺒـﻮﻧﻰ
 ﺯﻏﺮﺗﻰ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻡ ﺣـــــــﺎﺯﻡ .......... ﺑﻴﻘﻮﻟـــﻮ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺠـــــــــﺎﺡ ­ ﻣﺶ ﻻﺯﻡ
 ﺯﻏﺮﺗﻰ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻡ ﺷـــــــﺎﻛﺮ .......... ﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻠـﻰ
 ﺫﺍﻛـــــــــﺮ ﺫﺍﻛـــــــــﺮ
 ﺯﻏﺮﺗﻰ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻋﺘﻤــــــــــﺎ ­ﺩ .......... ﺩﺍ ﺍﻧﺎ
 ﺷﻜﻠــــﻰ ﻫﺸﻴﻞ ﻣــــﻮﺍﺩ
 ﺯﻏﺮﺗﻰ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻧﺸـــــــــﺮﺍﺡ ­ .......... ﻋﻠـــــﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺘــــــﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻠـــــﻰ ﺭﺍﺡ
 ﺯﻏﺮﺗﻲ ﻳﺎﻧﺮﻣﻴﻦ ............... ­...... ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺩ ﺯﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻄﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻥ
 koko


*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2013)

*مـبـحـبـش حـــد يـتـسـتـفـــزنـــي و بـعـــدهـــا يـــزعـــل مـــن رد فـعـلــــي،

 أصــــل مـــش هـنـعـمـــل زي اللــي خـبـــط الـكـــورهـ فـــي الـحـيـطـــه جــامـــد و زعــــل لـمــا إتـــرزعــــت فــي وشـــه ! ^^*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مايو 2013)

*تلك اللحظة لما تكون خارج من الاجتماع ومخنوق من الامين وعمال تخبط بالكلام وفجاءة تلاقيه واقف وراك 

 يو فيل لايك او " شير"

يا أعدل الناس الا فى مخاصمتى - فيك الخصام وانت الخصم والحكم
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2013)

*
*






​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مايو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مايو 2013)

هههههـ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


>


*علشان خايف لحد يشحنه تانى* 30:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## white.angel (8 مايو 2013)

*في بريطآنيا *
* هَرَب طآلب مِن محآضرة ! *
* فإستقآلت الدكتورة !! *
* معتبرة أن هروب الطآلب برهآن فشلهآ *
*  |*
*  |*
*  | *
*  |*
*  | *
* واحِنا آلقاعة كُـلها بتهرب والأخ صامد يآ جبل مآ يهزك ريح*​


----------



## white.angel (8 مايو 2013)

*اللى مصبرنى على فشلى :smil12: !!*
*  فشل صحابى **:t33::t33::t33:*
*  بحس إنى فليسوووفــه ف وسطهم :yahoo:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

*الطالب المصري :-
 لما ييجي يذاكر و يسمع لنفسه .
 يحط إيده علي الاجابه لو نسيها ..
 يبعد إيده شويه و يبص عليها بطرف عينه
 و بعدين يقول الاجابه
 بسرعه كأنه افتكرها

 كم أنت عظيم أيها الطالب المصري )
 بالذمه دي اشكال هتنجح*​


----------



## white.angel (8 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الطالب المصري :-
> لما ييجي يذاكر و يسمع لنفسه .
> يحط إيده علي الاجابه لو نسيها ..
> يبعد إيده شويه و يبص عليها بطرف عينه
> ...


* مش حساكى على فكره :smil12:*
*احنا داخلين على ايام امتحانات وكلها بركه :new2::new2:
بلاش تجريح لو سمحت :spor22::spor22:
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * مش حساكى على فكره :smil12:*
> *احنا داخلين على ايام امتحانات وكلها بركه :new2::new2:
> بلاش تجريح لو سمحت :spor22::spor22:
> هههههههههههههههههههه*​


*وايت حبيبتى هى جت فيكى ههههههههه
مش عليكى يا قمر انتى مش وش ذلك *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

*ﻳﺎ ﺟﺪﻋﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ ﺑﻘﺎﻟﻮ ﺃﺳﺒﻮعين
 ﻣﻘﻄﻌﺶ ﺣﺪ ﻳﺸﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺟﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻲ ﺑﻴﻘﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻋﻴﺎﻥ ﻭﻻ
 ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﺍﺻﻠﻮ ﻭﺣﺸﻨﻲ ﺃﻭﻱ*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)

دخلت الامتحان ولقيت نفسى عارفة سؤال فرحت
ومن فرحنى تسيت الاجابة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)

الناس كلها بتبدا المذاكرة ببسم الصليب 
الا انا ببدا المذاكرة ببسم الله ماشاء الله احنا خدنا دا كله امتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)

لما عمى يجى يسالنى اية اخبار المادة دى معاكى يايويو
والله ياحاج المعلومات كلها مهزوزة زى لية الخروف


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (9 مايو 2013)

تعيين الاستاذ علاء عبد العزيز "الاسطى برايز "وزيراً للثقافة 
وقد صرح مصدر مسؤول ان هذا التعيين جاء بعد مشاهدة جماعة الاخوان المسلمين الفليم الاباحى وقد ذهلوا من مقدرته فى الابحاث الجنسية التى تفوقهم وقد قال الاستاذ علاء ان هذا الفليم سوف ينتشر على جميع انحاء العالم فهذه ثقافة وقال ان هذا الفليم سوف يحطم فليم "فليم ثقافى "


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

That Moment

 لـمـا تـبـقـــى قـــاعـــد فـ إمـتــحـــان
 و صــاحـبـــك يـنــاديــلـك و فـ نــفــس الــوقـــت فـ ٢ مــراقـبـيـــن مــركـزيـــن مــعــاك

 you feel like :

 دهـ عـينـــه مـنــى و دهـ عـينـــه مـنـــى 
 و أنــا عـيـنـــى مـنـــك إنـــت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

حـبـيـبــتــه تـخــــونه
 يـجـــى و يـكـتـــب سـحـــقـــاً لـكـــل نـســـاء الـأرض

 , سـحـقـــاً لـيــــك إنــــت يـــا حـيــــوان
 أنــــا مـــالــــي أنـــا كـنـــت نـــايـمـــه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

ذات مومنت :-
 لما تلآقى أتنين مدرسين بيتخانقوآ مع بعض

 U Feel like

 مآ تصلوآ ع النبى ي جدعان ده أنتوآ واكلين شآربين نفخين الطلبه مع بعض


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

مين فينا وهو بيولع صواريخ مرماش الكبريت وفضل ماسك الصاروخ‬  ‫

 يا جماعة احنا بنتولد والحشيش جوانا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

خــمـــس دقـــايــــق :

 هــــى وحـــدة قـيـــــاس زمـنـيــــه إخـتـــرعـهــــا  الـمـصـــريـيـــن للـتـعــبـــير عـــن الـســـاعـــه و نـــص أو  أكـثــــر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

من اولي ابتدائي لحد الكلية ... كل سنه بسمع الجملتين دول
 .
 .
 انتوا اوحش دفعه

 انتوا اوحش فصل في المدرسه‬ ‫

 معقول يكون انا السبب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مايو 2013)

* 

*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مايو 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مايو 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## fouad78 (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## fouad78 (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## fouad78 (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## fouad78 (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## fouad78 (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## fouad78 (10 مايو 2013)

اصنع نجاحك بنفسك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 مايو 2013)

أنـــا حــاســـه إن فــ يــــوم فــرحـــي

 مــامــا هـتــقــولـــى مـافــيـــش خـــروج مـن الـبـيــت إلـا بــعــد مــا تــغـسـلــى الـمــواعـيـــن


----------



## tamav maria (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2013)

واحده كاتبه لحبيبها اللى سابها

 لما كنت بقولك يا حياتى ، ماكنتش اقصد امدحك او انى ادلعك ...

 بس عشان حياتى زباله وانت زيها ..

 ابليس وقف و نزل النظارهB-)

 وبص ع ولاده وقالهم اتعلموا يا حيوانات ￼


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2013)

أيــــوهـ أنـــا الـبـنـــت اللـى لـمـا  خـطـيـبـهـــا هـيــزعـلهـــا أو يـــرد رد مـــش مـنـــاســـب أو  يـتـخـــانـــق مــعــاهـــا و يـبــعـــد . . .

 ع طــــول هـتـفـكـــر إنــــه مـــش عــايـــز يـكـمـل مــعــاهـــا حــتـي لـــو كـــان بـيـحـبـهــا )

 أيــــوهـ دايــمــا صــراصـيـــر أفــكـــاري مـــش بـتـــوديـنـــي إلـا  عـلـي الـنــاحـيـــه الـشـمـــال و مـــش بـتــرجـــم الـأفـعـال و  الـكـلـام إلـا عـلـي إنــــه شـــئ وحـــش و خـــلـاص كـــدهـ

 فـ مـمـكـن لـمـا تـيـجـي  تـبـقــي تـطـمنــي إنـــه مـهـمـا حــصـل مــش هـتـسـيـبـني و تـبـعــد و  تـجـيـــب مـعـــاكـ بـيــرســول إقـتـــل اللـى بـيــجـروا فـ  دمـــاغـــي مـجـنـنـيـنـي دول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2013)

ﺫﺍﺍﺍﺕ ﻣﻮﻣﻨﺖ ﺭﺧﻤﻪ xD
 ﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﺨﺒﻄﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺃﻭﺿﺘﻚ : ﻭﺗﻘﻮﻟﻬﻢ
 ﻧﻌﻢ !!
 ﻭ ﻳﺴﺄﻟﻮﻙ : ﺍﻧﺖ ﻫﻨﺎ ؟؟
 ...
 u feel like
 ﻻ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺧﺮﺟﺖ ﺑﺲ ﻧﺴﻴﺖ ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﺿﺔ


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 مايو 2013)

سَيَعُودُون ..
يَطرقُونَ البَابَ ..
يَصرخُون ... لَكِن لَن نَسمَع نِدَائِهِم !
لَن نَكُونَ خَلفَ البَابِ 
فَقد مَلَلنا من أخطائهم​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (12 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سَيَعُودُون ..
> يَطرقُونَ البَابَ ..
> يَصرخُون ... لَكِن لَن نَسمَع نِدَائِهِم !
> لَن نَكُونَ خَلفَ البَابِ
> فَقد مَلَلنا من أخطائهم​



انتي بتتكلمي عن مين 
يمكن يطلعو ناس نعرفهم :99:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## Veronicaa (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (13 مايو 2013)

hhhhhhhhh


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مايو 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## Veronicaa (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2013)

*فى امتحان اللغة الانجليزية فى احد المدارس فى الاسكندرية !!
جاءت للطلاب قطعة ترجمة للانجليزى مكتوب فيها: "فى مملكة الحيوان ... الخروف لايستطيع ان يكون ملكاً"
المدرسة حولت واضع الامتحان للتحقيق ... 
لـــــــــــــــــــيه !!
لأنه أهان الرئيس ^_^

وربنا دى مش نكته ..... دي حقيقي وجت فالتلفزيون وقناة الحياة أذعتها *


----------



## Veronicaa (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فى امتحان اللغة الانجليزية فى احد المدارس فى الاسكندرية !!
> جاءت للطلاب قطعة ترجمة للانجليزى مكتوب فيها: "فى مملكة الحيوان ... الخروف لايستطيع ان يكون ملكاً"
> المدرسة حولت واضع الامتحان للتحقيق ...
> لـــــــــــــــــــيه !!
> ...



*وزير التربية والتعليم يأمر بإحالة مدير إدارة تعليمية بالإسكندرية للتحقيق، بعد أن حقق مع واضع امتحان لغة إنجليزية بلا وجه حق وتعسف ضده، بعد أن أورد المعلم قطعة ترجمة جاء فيها "وفقا لقوانين الغابة فإن الخروف لا يصير ملكاً".

شفتم أحنا مشغولين بإيه يا شعب ...... *


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مايو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (14 مايو 2013)

* كل اللي بفكر فيه دلوقتي ..~انآ هبآت فين بعد النتيجة =DD =D
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (14 مايو 2013)

من مميزات الطالب المصري ان بيقعد يذاكر وهو بيسمع اغاني
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 وفي الامتحانات بيفتكر الاغاني بس


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## Veronicaa (14 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (15 مايو 2013)

اشوف بلوزة مقورة ولا اشوف لوزة مقشرة

             تحياتي لصاحب فكرة التهييس


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

That MOment
 
 ﻭ إﻧـــﺖ ﻓــﻲ ﺍلـإﻣـﺘـﺤـــﺎﻥ ﻭ صــاحـبــك
 ﺍﻟﻠــى إﻧـــﺖ ﻣـﺘـﻌـــﻮﺩ ﺗــﻐـــﺶ ﻣـﻨــﻪ ﺳـﻠــﻢ ﺍﻟـــﻮﺭﻗــه ﻭ خــــرج
 
 u feel like
 
 ﺑــﻌــﺪ ﻣــﺎ إﺭﺗـــﺎﺣـــﺖ ﺭﻭﺣـــﻲ ﻟـﻴـــﻚ ﻭ ﻋـــﺮﻓـــﺖ
 ﻃـﻌــﻢ ﺍﻟـﺪﻧـﻴــا بـيــك ﻣـﺸـﻴــﺖ ﺧــﻼﺹ ﻭ ﻣــﺎ ﻗــﻮﻟـﺘـﻠـﻴــﺶ أﻧـــا
 ﻫـﻌــﻤـــﻞ إﻳـﻴـﻴـﻴـﻴـﻪ‬‪
 ‬‪ ‬‪ ‬


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

قمة الفشخرة لما أخوكى الصغير يقولك يا حماره و تبصيلة و تقوليلة مين الحماره يقولك انا ,.
 بتحسى ساعتها انك هتلر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

عــزيـــزي بـــابـــا , عــزيـــزتـــي مــامـــا

 قــعـدة الـفـيـــس بــاللـيـــل نـفـــس قـعـــدة الـصــبــح =')
 يـعـنـــي الـفـيــس بــوك مــا بـيـقـلـبـش ديـسـكــو بــالـلـيــل
 و شــكـــرا


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

*من النهاردة مفيش حكومة 

الحجة دى هى الحكووووووووومة




*


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

ﺃﻭﺣـــﺶ ﺷـﻌـــﻮﺭ إنـــك ﻟــﻮ ﺷـوفــﺖ ﺣـــﺪ ﺑـﺘـﺤـﺒــﻪ ﻣـــﻀــﺎﻳـــﻖ ﻭ ﺳــﺄﻟـﺘـــﻪ ﻣــﺎﻟـــﻚ ؟
 ﻳـﻘــﻮلـــﻚ ﺧــــﻼﺹ ﺃﻧـــﺎ ﻣـﺒـﻘـﺘـــﺶ ﻋـــﺎﻳـــﺰ ﺃﺗـﻜـﻠــﻢ ﻣـــﻊ ﺣــﺪ !!

 ﺃﻧـــﺎ ﺑـﻘــــﻴــﺖ "ﺣـــﺪ " !!
 ﺩﻩ ﺃﻧـــﺎ ﻛـﻨـــﺖ ﻓـــﺎﻛـــﺮه ﺇﻧـــﻲ ﺳــﺒـــﺖ‪


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

أنـــا لـمـا أتــجـــوز

 و أول مــا هـنــدخـــل الـشـقـــه أنـــا و هـــو

 هـقــولـــه غـمـــض عـيــونـــك ^_*

 و أطـلـــع أجــــري علي أوضـــة الـنـــوم )

 عــشــان أحــجـــز الـمكـــان اللـي جـنــب الـفـيـشــه
 عــشــان أبــقــي أحـــط شـــاحـــن الـمــوبـــايـــل فـيـــه

 أهـ مـــش مـعـنـى إنـى أتـجوز إن عـــلـاقـتـــى بــمــوبــايـلــى تـبـــوظ
‪ ‬‫

 مـش نــاقـصـــه ‬‪


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## +ماريا+ (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*معلش يا جماعه

 لو فيه حد متضايق منى أو عنده أى

 تعليق على تصرفاتى
... 
 ... أو عملتله حاجه غلط أو جرحت حد منكم

 فى يوم من الأيام

 . يا ريت يكتب إللى هو عايزه فى ورقه
 .
 .
 و يعملها سفينة و يملى البانيو ميه

 و يلعب بيها ...

 و شكرا ..

 ( قال متضايق منى قال دة أنا عسل !!


*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *معلش يا جماعه
> 
> لو فيه حد متضايق منى أو عنده أى
> 
> ...


*عسل اسود ياخويا 30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عسل اسود ياخويا 30:*​


*فالرجاله السمار نص الجمال يا خاله :t30::t30::t30:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*طالب كتب في ورقة الامتحان :
  .
  .
  .
  .
...  ... .
  .
  .
  .
  (( صمتي لا يعني جهلي .. و لكن ما يدور حولي لا يستحق الكلام ))

 فذهب ليرى نتيجته فوجد عبارة بجانب اسمه :
  .
  .
  .
  .

 (( رسوبك لا يعني فشلك , و لكن خفة دم أهلك .. هي اللي جابت أجلَك))

 MaGnoNa


*


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*-ﻣﺤﺪﺵ ﺑﻴﺎﺧﺪ ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺼﻴﺒﻪ ....
 ﺍﻻ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﺼﺮﻯ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻭﺑﻦ ﺑﻮﻓﻴﻪ xD =))​ .
*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*ذات مومنت
 لما تلاقى اتنين دكاتره بيتخانقو مع بعض 

 U FEEL LIKE
 ما تصلو ع النبى يا جماعه ...
... انتو واكلين شاربين نافخين الطلبه مع بعض  ​ 



*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*هااااااااام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا جمااااااااااعة

 تحذيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

 يا ناس إللي عنده بنات ( ينتبه جداً جداً ويخاف عليهم اليومين دول )
... ......
 .
 .
 .
 فيه بنتين راحو على محل وإشتروا كيس شيبسي وعصير
 وهما راجعين للبيت شافوا عجوزة ماشية وراهم !
 المهم العجوزة دي مشيت وراهم لحد ما وصلوا البيت

 وقفت العجوزه عند باب البيت بعدها راحت البنت الصغيرة
 وحكت لأمها القصة وطلعت الأم لاقت العجوزه واقفة عند الباب
 و سألتها إتفضلي ياحاجّة في حاجة ؟؟

 قالتلها شكراً بس ناديلي البنت الصغيرة
 اللي دخلت من شوية !!
 قالتلها: أنا أمها لو البنت عملت حاجه إحكيلي ؟

 بصت لها العجوزه وقالت: ممكن تناديها بس !
 خافت الأم ودخلت قالت لأبوها

 وطلع الأب وقال إتفضلي يا ستي مالك في حاجة
 قالتله نفس الكلام وإنها عايزة تشوف البنت الصغيرة
 أهل البنت خافوا .. وبصراحةعندهم حق وشكوا في العجوزة

 قال الأب: إقصري الشر ... لو ما مشتيش هبلغ الشرطة
 قالت العجوزه: مش هقدر أمشي إلا لما أشوفها !!
 بلغوا الشرطة وجت ولقوا العجوزة قاعدة عند الباب
 الشرطة قالوا لها في ايه مالك يا حاجّة ؟؟؟

 قالتلهم خلوني أشوف البنت و بعدين إعملوا اللي انتوا عايزينه
 قال أبوها: ما دام الشرطة موجوده تعالي يا بنتي كلميها
 ونادوا علي البنت ومسكينة كانت ميتة من الخوف
 وقالتلها العجوزة:

 يابنتي: أنا هقعد عند الباب
 ولما تخلصي
 كيس الشيبسي هاتيهولي عشان عايزة افرقعه برجلي

 افتكر ان الشتيمه حرااااااااااااااااااااام ^_^


*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*طب والضرب ايه نظامه *​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب والضرب ايه نظامه *​


 *(**وَاللَّاتِي  تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ  وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلَا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا ). [النساء(34)].:t9:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)

*لعب عيال *

*هى : يارب يفتح يارب يفتح بقى
هو : فتح )ايه دا هى فاتحه (
هى : هيييييييييه اهو فتح اهو دلوقتى يتكلم بقى
هو : هى لو عاوزه تتكلم هتتكلم
هى : هو متكلمش لحد دلوقتى ليه ؟؟ ! مش عاوز
يكلمنى
هو : و الله ما هتكلم لو هى متكلمتش كدا يبقى
مش فاضيالى او مش عاوزه تتكلم
هى : انا مش هرمى نفسى عليه براحته بقى
هو : طه احسن متتكلميش
هى : عادى على فكره عنك ما اتكلمت
هو : بقى offline
هى : احسن:new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

و كـسـبـنـا إيــــه مـن الرجالــه . . غــيـــر فـقـع الـمـرآره  :D
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​





رورو ايهاب قال:


> و كـسـبـنـا إيــــه مـن الرجالــه . . غــيـــر فـقـع الـمـرآره  :D
> ههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 مايو 2013)

أشتَهي أنْ أغتربُ داخل مَدينَہ خَآليَہ

مَدينہ يَسكُنهَا نَقاء وَأطفآلْ لا يَكبرُونْ

أكوُنْ فيهآ ب جناحَينْ ، وَقلبْ أبيَضْ ..

وَعقل خَآلٍ منْ كُل شَيء ؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*مين قال ان المعاكسات قلة ادب !!!
 .
 طب تعالوا شوفوا كده
 .
 يا ارض احفظي ما عليكي ((( دعاء )))
... .
 شفايفك ولا الفراولة البلدي ((( اهتمام بالزراعة )))
 .
 عيونك عيون غزلان ((( رفق بالحيوان )))
 .
 اكيد مامتك دبابة عشان تجيب الصاروخ ده كله ((( فنون عسكرية )))
 .
 ايه القمر اللي طالع علي الصبح ده ((( خيال علمي )))
 .
 عيونك دوختني ((( نقص جلوكوز ))).
 البنت ترد
 .
 جتك رصاصة في قلبك ((( تشجيع علي النضال )))
 .
 انت ملكش اهل ((( تشجيع علي صلة الرحم) 

 GoVa


*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​



ما هما لازم ياخدو نظره قشطه الاول وبعدين يدخلوا يصلوا هههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ما هما لازم ياخدو نظره قشطه الاول وبعدين يدخلوا يصلوا هههههههههههه



*لا و انتى الصادقة هو المحل كان موجود و بنوا جنبه المصلية لزوم الاستغفار :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## thebreak-up (18 مايو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *مين قال ان المعاكسات قلة ادب !!!
> .
> طب تعالوا شوفوا كده
> .
> ...





*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*صرخت و قالت : اححححبه
 فخرج اخوها من خلفها و قال : من هو ؟
 فقالت بصوت خفيف : حبيبي
 فاحتضنها و قال لها : ستكونين له يا اختي
 فانتظر و انتظر حتي انزلت رأسها خجلا ~/
... ...
 راح عملها حركه راندي اورتن R.K.O)) و كسرلها رقبتها و ماتت
 ......



*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*ﺷﻌﻮﺭ ﻭﺣﺶ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻼﻗﻰ ﺣﺪ ﻏﺎﻟﻰ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺃﻭﻯ
 ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻚ " ﺑﻄﺮﻣﺎﻥ "
 ﻭﺍﻷﺻﻌﺐ ﻟﻮ ﻗﺎﻟﻚ "ﻣﻨﻄﻠﻮﻥ"
 /ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺗﺠﺮﺡ ﺍﻭﻯ ﺍﻭﻯ ﺷﻨﺪﻭﺗﺶ
 /
... /
 ...
 /
 ﻣﺤﺪﺵ ﺑﻴﺘﺠﺮﺡ ﺃﻭﻯ ﺇﻻ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺑﻴﺴﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺘﻴﻦ
 ﺩﻭﻝ ﺃﻭﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺪ ﺑﻴﻌﺰﻩ ﺃﻭﻯ ):
 ﻋﻦ ﺍﺫﻧﻜﻢ ﺑﻘﻰ ﺍﺭﻭﺡ ﺍﺣﻂ )ﺑﻨﺰﻳﻢ( ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺭﺟﻊ

 MaGnoNa


*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2013)

آة والله آة والله آة والله
^_^​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*صحابى لما أقولهم معلومة دينية

 اللي تقول : من آمتى الايمان ده =((

 واللي تقول : ههههههههههههههههههه ;DD
...
 واللي يقولولي : أنتي تعرفى الحاجات دى Y

 مش عارفة ليه بيحسسوني إني معايا

 شهادة كُفر مختومة من مركز أبو لهب الدولي للكفرة و المنافقين</3

 جتكــووووا نيــله عــيال منتنــه ​ 


*


----------



## Veronicaa (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 مايو 2013)

جميل أن يخصك احدهم . .
باشياء دون الأخرين كلمة أو اسم أو فعل

أو حتى إسلوب حديث . .
ليثبتلك شئ واحد ، أنك بالنسبة له .. شئ أخر^_^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

That Moment

 لـمـا حــد يـبـعـــد عــنــك فــتــرهْ و يــرجــع يــقـــولـــك وحــشـتـيــنـي
 هـــو أنـــا مــا وحــشـتـكـيــــش !

 U feel like

 كــــان فــيــه و خـلــص لــمــا رخــص يــا عـنـيــا


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2013)

*ﻳﺎﻣﺪﺍﻡ ﻛﻮﺛﺮ .. ﻳﺎﻣﺪﺍﻡ ﻛﻮﺛﺮ !
 ﺃﻧﺎ ﻣﺘﻌﻜﻨﻦ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻣﺘﺤﺴَّﺮ × ×
 ﺟﺎﻯ ﺑﻌﺰﻯ ﺑﻨﺘﻚ ﺳﺎﻣﻴﺔ ﺃﺣﺴﻦ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺑﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺎﻣﻴﺔ

 ﻣﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ ﻣﺶ ﻣﺘﺄﺛﺮ :|
... ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺞ ﺑﺘﺎﻋﻚ ﺍﺗﻜﺴَّﺮ
 ﻳﺎﻣﺪﺍﻡ ﻛﻮﺛﺮ .. ﻳﺎﻣﺪﺍﻡ ﻛﻮﺛﺮ xDDD

 ﻗﺼﻴﺪﺓ ﻣﺆﺛﺮﺓ ﺟﺪﺍً D


*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (19 مايو 2013)

*No Comment*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2013)

*ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺃﺳﺄﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺑﺘﻌﺪﻱ ﺟﻨﺐ ﺑﺎﺏ ﻣﺤﻞ
 { ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻡ}
 ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﺤﺴﺶ ﺑﺎﻹ‌ﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀ !! xD

 Ana balwa kbeera
*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2013)

*ﺩﻋﻲ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻻﻃﺒﺎﺀ ﻹﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻣﺤﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﻋﻦ
  ﺃﺿﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺮ
  ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﻟﻤﺪﻣﻨﻴﻦ.
ﻭﺃﺣﻀﺮ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺩﻭﺩﻩ ﻭﺣﻮﺿﻴﻦ ﺯﺟﺎﺟﻴﻴﻦ..
-ﺍﻷﻭﻝ: ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﺎﺀ..
...-ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ: ﻓﻴﻪ ﺧﻤﺮ..
ﺛﻢ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺀ
  ﻓﺴﺒﺤﺖ..
ﺛﻢ ﻭﺿﻌﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺮ ﻓﺘﺤﻠﻠﺖ
  ﻭﺫﺍﺑﺖ..
ﺣﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻣﻨﻴﻦ ﺳﺎﺋﻼ:
-ﻫﻞ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﻟﻪ؟...
-ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﺏ: ﻧﻌﻢ..
-ﻓﻘﺎﻝ: ﻣﺎ ﻫﻲ؟...
-ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ: ﺍﻟﻠﻲُ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻨﻪ ﺩﻭﺩ... ﻳﺸﺮﺏ ﺧﻤﺮ..
ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺍﻋﺘﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻄﺐ ﻭ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﺑﺒﻴﻊ ﻧﻌﻨﺎﻉ اخضر
  ﻭ شبت
  و ﺑﻘﺪﻭﻧﺲ ^_^

 yOyO


*


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (20 مايو 2013)




----------



## zaki (20 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


>



يا حنين 
خايف على اهلة  و عشيرتة 

واحد صحبى قالها  زمان ومحدش  صدقة الا  انا .

قال ان اغنية الشبشب ضاع  دى اعنية وطنية  
​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2013)

لـمـا واحــدهْ صــاحـبـتــك , تـضـحــك بـصــوت عـالــي فــي الـشـارع  و تــلـاقـــي شـيـــخ فــي وشــك . .

 u feel like

 يــا فــاســق يــا مـنـحــل يــا عــدو الله . . هـيــا بـنـا يــا أخ مـحـمـــود‪


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2013)

*
*



​​​​أhttps://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....162992530489645.31203.162987713823460&type=1​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2013)

*من أكاذيب الإخوان :
ـــــــــــــــ­ـــــــــــــــ­ـــــ

1_ لن نترشح الا 33%من مقاعد مجلس الشعب

2_ مشاركه لا مغالبه

3_ لن نترشح على الرئاسه

4_ نحمل النهضه لمصر

5_ الدستور لن يطرح الا بالتوافق

6_ لن تتكتم الافواه في عهدي ولن يقمع الاعلام

7_ سأستعيد حقوق الشهداء

8_ سأحترم الدستور والقانون

9_ سأشكل حكومه ائتلافيه

10_ لن يأكل المصريين من الربا ~

11- اذا طلب مني الشعب أن اتنحى .. سأفعل

فكرهم ونكد عليهم

*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 مايو 2013)

ذآ مــومنــت 

 لمــآ ألآقــي ولــد بعتلــي رســآله بيقــولي

 "لــو مقبلتيــش الأدد هقفلــك الأكــونت" 

 I feel like

 لأ يــآمــآ خــوفت‬ ‫ ألحقنــي دوخــت ودآيبــه طحــن


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2013)

*عزيزهم الدكطور .. محمد مرسي // تحيه مطينه ومهببه ومزفته بزفت
 وبعد ....
 عاوزه اسألك شويه اسأله بس ...

 لو النور قطع ع سيادتك وانت ساكن في برج وساكن في الدور 7 ولازم تطلع وان  شاء الله يكون عندك القلب ولا حساسيه صدر بإذن الله ... هتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟
 بلااااااااااش ...

 لو ابنك في الحضانه ولسه مولود والنور اتقطع عليه ومات ان شاء الله .... هيكون ايه موقفك من الرئيس اللي ماسك ؟؟؟!
 بلااااااااش ....

 لو بتعمل غسيل كلي كده يارب .. ومعاد جلستك جه وقاعد تتلوي من الوجع ~ كده  ان شاء الله والنور اتقطع عليك بردووو ... هتعمل اييه ؟؟؟؟

 لو راكب اسانسير وطالع ولا نازل والنور اتقطع عليك واتحبست فيه لمده ساعتين ولا فيه شبكه ~ ولا هوا ..... هتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

 كل اللي اقدر اقولهولك بلسان ال 90 مليون او 92 مليون واحد باستثناء الخرفان بتاعتك ....
*
​


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2013)

*=
*


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (21 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (21 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## thebreak-up (21 مايو 2013)

*سؤال بسيط، هو الكهربا انقطعت ع القاهرة كلها إمبارح ولا ايه؟ *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (21 مايو 2013)

جوجل يتضامن مع الشعب المصري 



​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## thebreak-up (21 مايو 2013)

*من شان ربنا حدّ يقولي، هو الكهربا كانت مقطوعة ع القاهرة كلها علشان كل صور اليوم كانت تتكلم عن انقطاع الكهربا. هو ايه، ناويين يعملوا زي الصيف الي فات؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *من شان ربنا حدّ يقولي، هو الكهربا كانت مقطوعة ع القاهرة كلها علشان كل صور اليوم كانت تتكلم عن انقطاع الكهربا. هو ايه، ناويين يعملوا زي الصيف الي فات؟*



*اغلب المحافظات الكبيرة مش القاهرة بس *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## thebreak-up (21 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اغلب المحافظات الكبيرة مش القاهرة بس *



*يامصبتشي، ليه إن شاء الله. منك لله يا مرسي. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2013)

*





مؤمن ‏@momen0o58 د*​ *#تحذير انتبهوا ايها المسلمين ,,, طماطم نصرانية تغزوا الأسواق من أكل منها فهو آثم ولا تقبل له صلاة 40 ليلة. #مصر pic.twitter.com/5IvYLDiqiK*​ * 



*​


----------



## kawasaki (21 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thebreak-up (21 مايو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الكلام ده حقيقي ولا نكته وبس. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *الكلام ده حقيقي ولا نكته وبس. *



* السؤال يبقي 
ده حقيقي ولا بحد 
لانه فعلي ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مايو 2013)

*صفحة الحرية والعدالة

 بتوعد الشعب بمشروعات

على مساحة اربعة مليون كيلومتر مربع

مع ان مساحة مصر مليون كيلو بس..

وده معناه حاجة من اتنين..
اما ان الاخوان متصورين انهم بيحكموا كندا

واما ان مصر
هاتبقى اربع ادوار*


----------



## Veronicaa (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2013)

* واحد بيقول لجدته ...ايه ياجدتي مالك صغرتي واحلويتي كده ..؟ 
 قالت له البركة في "مرسي" يابني.. هوا الي رجعنا خمسين سنة لورا
*




​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 مايو 2013)

سأجلـــــــــس دائمـــــــــا علــــــى شاطــــــــئ البحــــــــر،،،
لأنظـــــــر الــي الامــــواج التـــي تأتـــى كبيــــرة مــن بعيــــد....وتصــــــل صغيـــرة
فهــــى تذكرنــــــــى كـــم مـــن النـــاس كانوا كبـــــــارا فــــــي ماضـــــيى
واصبحـــــــوا صغـــــــــارا فــــــــي حاضــــــــرى.....!!!!
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (22 مايو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​



هههههههههه
دا حيتعمل فيه عمايل :vava:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2013)

* دى حقيقة تحرير الجنود فى المؤتمر اليوم
*




​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

*إحنا اللي حررنا الجنود

إنتاج السبكي فيلم*​ 




​
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

العشق الممنوع


​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

حر


​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

صاحب العربيه حب يتفرج علي السيول بليل
العربيه غرزت


​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

جابوا ده يشدها


​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

قام غارز معاها


​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2013)

جابوا دي بقي 
غرزت هي رخرا


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مايو 2013)

*



حتى انت يا "جزيرة" ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2013)

*
































​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

يارورو انا بيقطع عندى قولى 2132 فى اليوم
ياحجة دا انا قلبتها مسرحية انا واخواتى فى البيت طول النهار قاعدين بنكلم نفسنا
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> يارورو انا بيقطع عندى قولى 2132 فى اليوم
> ياحجة دا انا قلبتها مسرحية انا واخواتى فى البيت طول النهار قاعدين بنكلم نفسنا
> ههههههههههههههه


_*هههههههههه ده حال كل المصريين *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

_*جتها نيلة اللى عااااااااااااوزة خلف *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


دة مش تهيسسسسس دة عامل دماغ عالية هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## Veronicaa (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (23 مايو 2013)

*



*

*بالشفاء العاجل       *:thnk0001: ​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (23 مايو 2013)

نهضة فعلاً ..................


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

الساعه كام


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

زمــــان أيــــام فـ الـمـــدرســـه

 ﻓــﻲ ﺍﻟـﻄــاﺑــــﻮﺭ تـيـجـــى ﺍلـمُـدرســهْ
 حــاطـــه full مـيــــك أب و حـــاطـــه لـيـنـسـز
 ﻭ ﻛـﻌــﺐ 15 ﺳــﻢ

 ﻭ أنـــا بـــس لـابـســـه أنـسـيـــال
 ﻭ ﺗـﻘـــﻮﻟـلـي إنــتــي رايـحـــه فـيـــن فــــرح و لـا مـدرســـهْ ؟!

 ﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ أنـــا مـــش عـــارفــه إنــتـي اللــي مــش لـاقـيــه الـقـاعة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​


:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

مــامــا سـنـانـي بـتــوجـعــنـي
 مــا هــو مــن الـقـعــدهْ ع الـنــت

 لـا وسـعــت مـنــك دي يـا حـاجــه‪ ‬


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

لــو دهْ جـنــانْ إتـجـنـــنْ :

 إمــسـك أبــوك و قــولــه بــص للـسـمـا فــوق
 هـيـبـص و يـقــولــك مـالـهـا 

 هـتـقـولــهْ لـأ مـلـهـاش بـس أديـنـي رفـعـت أهــو راســك
 مــش لـازمـ أنـجــح يـعـنــي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2013)

*‏
*






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

ثـــلـاثـــهْ تــقـــلـــل مــن الـأنــوثـــه . .

 ( الـعـنـــاد ، رفـــع الـصـــوت ، الـعـصـبـيــهْ )

 يـعـنــي أنـــا وضــعـــي إيــــه دلــوقـــت . . .

 أروح أقـــدمـ فـ الـجـيـــش مـثــــلـاً‪ ‬‪


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2013)

* 

*






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

إيـــه الـفـــرق بـيـــن الـبـنــت الـطــويـلـــه و الـقـصـيـــرهْ‪ ‬‫

 الـبـنــت الـقـصـيـــرهْ تـضــربـهـــا تـعـيـط
 الـطـويـلــــه تـضـــربـهــا تـنــزل بـلـــح

 إنـشـكــحـى أيـتهـا الـأوزعــــه‬‪


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (24 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2013)

jajageorge قال:


>



*ومعاة محطة وقود ..... مفيش سولار​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (24 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (24 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

بس برده نجيب جاز منيين؟؟


​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2013)

*دول لازم يسمعواغنيه ايها الراقدون تحت لتراب *

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

و لـا أى إنــدهـــاش 

 تـبـقــى الـبـنـت قــاعــدهْ بـتــذاكـــر فــى آمـــان الله
 '' و فـجـــأهْ '' تــقــومـ تـجــرب لـبــس خــــروج !!‪ ‬‫

 بـتـحــصــل و لـا مــا بـتـحـصـلــشِ


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

*فرحه الاخوان برجوع الجنود سالمين* 
http://youtu.be/j3h5Cdqz-98​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

*عاجل ​​​*​

*أنباء عن توجه الفرقة 777 صاعقه من سيناء إلى وزارة الكهرباء فى القاهرة مباشرة .:. للعمل على تحصيل فواتير الكهرباء من المواطنين فى شهور الصيف القادمة !!*


*برضوا مش دافعين احنا مابنخافش :*


*لو حد سأل عليا انا تحت الكنبه بدور على حاجه كده *​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

يـــاريـــت' أرجـــع صـغـيـــرهْ تـــانـــي عــشـان لــو حـــد زعـلـنــي أتـــف عـلـيـــه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]i3zF2eRoAk0[/YOUTUBE]

*اغنية اتأخون " عيش اخوان " - من برنامج البرنامج 

 انهض والنهضة تبقي نهضتين
 واتنين في اتنين في اتنين
 تبقي اخوان مسلمين
 كلنا في مركب وحدة غرقانين
 اية يعني لما تبقا راجل بوشين
 اوعي تصدق غيرك خليك بعيد وحيد
 لو ناس كتير حواليك بتلعن فيك
 سيطر علي سلطة وكفر في الناس
 حط الشعب في اوضة واقفلها بترباس
 اتأخون تطلع وزير
 لو كل ناس هتقول عليك خروف كبير
 عيش اخوان
 انزل وزع عالناس سكر وزيت
 علق بوستر علي الحيط
 روح اتصور في الغيط
 لو بكرة توزع تاني مش بعيد
 معلش اهو كلة عشان شعبيتك تزيد
 عيش الدنيا زي الاخواني اللي جواك
 لو مهما قالوا طنش وصدر قفاك
 اقفل شباكك واسمع الاخوانك
 افرس في الشعب وغيظه وطلع لسانك
 اتأخون تطلع وزير
 لو كل الناس هتقول خروف كبير
 اتأخون تطلع وزير
 لو كل الناس هتقول خروف كبير
 عيش اخواااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

ههههههه عندك حق يارورو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

ﺍﻟﺼــﺤــﺎﺏ ﻣـــﻦ ﻏــﻴــﺮ ﺷــﺘــﺎﻳــﻢ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟــﺰﺭﻳـﺒــﻪ ﻣــﻦ

 ﻏﻴﺮ ﺑـــﻬـــﺎﻳــٓﻢ xDee

 دهّ أنـآ عـلـيـآ جـمـلّ .. عـلـيـآ جـمـلّ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

بـيـقـطـعـوا الـنـور 3 مـرات فـ الـيـوم !

 تـقـولـش بـيـدونـا مـضـاد حـيـوى ‪


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2013)

*اوعى تغمض عنيك*


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههه حلوة ياماما دى هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

انا من رايى الشخصى

القذافى كان عنده حق لما قال للست حق الترشح للانتخابات سواء ذكر او انثى

وبقول الى الكينج منير

اعتبرها جوز امك يا أخي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

يعنى من الأول young pharoz خرجوا و قولنا ماشى و بعد كدة أدهم خرج و قولنا ماشى .. لكن إبراهيم يخسر و الريفى يكسب اللقب !

 أهو ده يتحط فى كتاب النهضة بقى يا جدعان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (25 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ﺍﻟﺼــﺤــﺎﺏ ﻣـــﻦ ﻏــﻴــﺮ ﺷــﺘــﺎﻳــﻢ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟــﺰﺭﻳـﺒــﻪ ﻣــﻦ
> 
> ﻏﻴﺮ ﺑـــﻬـــﺎﻳــٓﻢ xDee
> 
> دهّ أنـآ عـلـيـآ جـمـلّ .. عـلـيـآ جـمـلّ


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 مايو 2013)

*طلع الصفحه ونزلها بسرعه بالماوس*


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مايو 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## white.angel (26 مايو 2013)

*عم الحاج سافر اثيوبيا من هنا

 وهووووووووووووووووب حصل انكسار فى الموجة الحارة و عدم انقطاع فى الكهرباء و الاهلى كسب 5 و الزمالك كسب 6

 رسالة الى شعب اثيوبيا الشقيق......... تييييييييييييييت

 و هانسيبلكوا النيل خلاصة حق*


----------



## AdmanTios (26 مايو 2013)




----------



## چاكس (26 مايو 2013)

*باسبورى معايا .. مممممممممممممممم يا هنايا .. لازم احضر شنطتى يا رجالة
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## چاكس (26 مايو 2013)

*اه منك يا شقى *


----------



## چاكس (26 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

إيــــه بـيـحـصـــل لـمـا واحـــدهْ تــحـــب واحـــد حـــب جـــامـــد !

 بـتـــاخـــد على قــفــاهـــا يـــا جـنـــات يـــا حـبـيـبـتـــي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

ﺗـﺤـﯿـــه ﻟـﻜــﻞ واﺣـــﺪ ﺣـــﺎﻃـــﻂ إﺳـﻤـــه اﻟـﺤـﻘﯿــﻘـﻲ ع اﻟـﻔـﯿـــﺲ

 ﻣــﺶ وردة اﻟــﺮﺑـﯿـــﻊ أو ﺑـﻘـــﺪوﻧـــﺲ اﻟـﺸـــﺘﺎء أو ﺣــﻮاﺟـــﺐ ﺻـﺒـﺤــﻲ و ﻛـــﺮش ﻣـﺤــﻤـــﺪ


----------



## grges monir (27 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


د
بصراحة كدة مضمون  1000% هههه


----------



## AdmanTios (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2013)

*
القاضى : انت متهم بأنك ماشى فى كل حته بتزعق وتقول "خربها ابن الكلب" "خربها ابن الكلب"....تقدر تقولى تقصد مين بأبن الكلب ؟
 المتهم : اللى خربها ياافندم
 القاضى : ايوه ...اللى هو مين ؟
 المتهم : ابن الكلب
 القاضى : ابن الكلب ده يبقى مين ؟
 المتهم : اللى خربها
 القاضى : نشفت ريقى.. اسمه ....اسمه ايه اللى خربها ؟
 المتهم : ابن الكلب
 القاضى : وهو انا هاغلب نفسى معاك ليه ؟....حكمت المحكمه على المتهم بسته اشهر حبس لرفضه ذكر اسم الرئيس مرسى*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

و هــي الـبـنــت عــايــزهْ إيـــه غـيـــر ولـــد يـقـعـــد يـسـمـــع قـصـصـهــا اللــي مـلــهــاش أي مـعـنــي 

 بـس يـحـسـسـهــا إنـهـــا بـتـتـكـلـمـ عــن مـشـكـلـــه بـتـهـــدد أمـــن  الــوطـــن ؟!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 مايو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> د
> بصراحة كدة مضمون  1000% هههه



*و ياسلام لو بالمرة ذاكرلهم عربى :smil16:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## Veronicaa (27 مايو 2013)

*المذاكرة نوعين :

  1_ مواد صعبه مينفعش تتذاكر 
 2_ومواد سهلة مش لازم تتذاكر ^__^*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## Veronicaa (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

فـآآكـر عنـيهآ و سحنتهآآ...لمسة آيديـها و رخـآآمتهآآ...

 زي آلحمآآرة فـي آكلتها...فـآآكر- زمـآآن ..[?]

 رآمى صبرى آستآيل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

فـــي نـــاس لــو الـأرض تـنــشــق و تـبـلـعـهـــمـ ,, 

 الـأرض يـجـيـلـهـــا تـسـمــــمـ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

عـزيــزتـــي بـنـتـــي الـمـسـتـقـبـلـيـــہُ :

 إمــتــى نـعـيـــش الــهـبـــل مـــع بــعـضــنـــا بــقـى


----------



## AdmanTios (28 مايو 2013)

*الرئاسة : تفويض منا إلي قداسة البابا لحل أزمه النيل

 البابا : سأتفاوض جاهداً كي ما أجد أنسب حل*

*و لي رجاء بسيط : حافظوا علي كنيستي وأولادي

الرئاسة : أعتبرهم رهاين  و الكنيسه أوقاف لحد ما تحلها !!!*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

*مــــشـــاعـــر دراســـيــــة

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 Ⓜ
 لماا بـذاكر بحس بالجووٌع ..
 Ⓜ
 لماا بـذاكر بحس أن غرفتي مش مترتبة
 Ⓜ
 لماا بـذاكر بحس أن أمي ناقصها حاجه
 Ⓜ
 لماا بـذاكر بيجيني حب التواصل الاجتمآعي :d  

 Ⓜ
 لماا بـذاكر بحس أن لمبآت اوضتي عآوزه تغيير
 Ⓜ
 لماا بـذاكر بيجيني إلهام الـجووووع والذهاب ألى الـحمـآآم
 Ⓜ
 لماا بـذاكر بحب كل البرامج والمسلسلآت 
 Ⓜ
 لماا بـذاكر بحس بكل الآحآسيس اللي عجزتَ عن آحسَهآ قبل كده*


----------



## Veronicaa (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 مايو 2013)

*
مصر بقالها 7000 سنه محدش عرف يغير من حقيقة جوها المعتدل وحضارتها العظيمه ونهرها الخالد. .مرسى بعون الله فى سنه واحده جابها على المحاره *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

*و بـــس يـــا سـيـــدي فَــ إيــــهْ بــقـــى
 قَـــامـــت مــقـــررهْ إنـهــا لـا هـتـفــكــر فـيـــه و لـا هـتـتـكـلـمـ عـنُــه و لـا حـتـى هـتـجـيــب سـيــرتـــه
 يُـــومـ ورا يُـــومـ لقـيـتـهــا قِـدرت تـنـفـــذ قـــرارهـــا و بـنـجَـــاح .
 و مــن سـعــادتـهــا بـ إنــجــازهـا .


 إتــصـلـــــــت تــقُــــولــــــــه !!!!*


----------



## Veronicaa (28 مايو 2013)

سيذكر التاريخ في اقذر صفحاته :
 انه في اليوم الذي ناقشت فيه اثيوبيا تحويل مسار النيل الازرق ،، ناقش مجلس الشورى المصري منع فن الباليه!!


----------



## Veronicaa (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (29 مايو 2013)

*2028*




​


----------



## AdmanTios (29 مايو 2013)

*المكان : إثيوبيا
الموضوع : الرئاسة تُناقش قضية " الماء "

المكان : مجلس الشوري
الموضوع : مناقشة مصيبة " بالية الماء "

يوجد عامل مُشترك واضح و قوي و صريح
أن القضية قضية " ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء "




*


----------



## AdmanTios (29 مايو 2013)

*علي إثيوبيا رايحيين*
*جراكن بالملايين*

*مع الإعتذار لــــ


**




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

في مره مدرس سأل طالب وقاله ا الجمله دي

من يحافظ علي المياه فهو امين
اعرب امين
‏.
الواد قاله امين ولد ابو جليل ولا امين ولد الطحاوي
‏.
بس ومن ساعتها وانا سامع اخبار ان الواد دخل التأهيل المدني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (29 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


>




:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2013)

*اله يرحمك يا رجوله 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2013)

* ههههههه  غاليه بلدنا علينا بس نهرنا راح من ايدينا 


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2013)

*


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

بـالـنـسـبـهْ للــولـاد اللــي بـتـقــول إن فــي بـنـــات بـتـعــاكـسـهـمـ !!

 إبــقــى إلـبــس واســـع يــا خــويـــا ،، و بــلـاش تــتـمـايــص و إنـــت مــاشـــي


----------



## AdmanTios (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

*أنا عارف مين بيقول أيه ازاى وعشان أيه ........ تصفيق حاددددددد

[YOUTUBE]-c9-iBvs3kY&feature=player_embedded&ytsession=m1v2HvemBdXq-smx7DQ6o0_R4gpPTWka1AgKyb0IUON0q84i-IZZt-R0sZpOOVvRhf_8X6-AheG8Z7YtSeXY8nlbHDNb3Q3_EzDmRQQQdRQj-8RaGC3dZUNi3LvNWGor6q-wPjP_ByqwaGxN4o1BP4OJriB7NC0ClGHcJi9aRIGnKO-gm5d1dbJqW4xTxAbvNEwR5C5I86GdSHu4OqxZC3c0DuijX4ao0u6Chmy8DztXQEs3J57uXs6_9K3Xe457I8JsDdJbIgi6JOMc7kub0mA3plP7RBIq[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## AdmanTios (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (30 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

مـــا هـــو الـحـيـــوان الــذي يــأكـل و هــــو شــبـعــــان ?! ‫ ،،

 صـــاحــبــك لــمــا تـــعــزمــه عــلــي حــــاجـــه و إنـــت إلـلـى هــتـدفــع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

ﻣــﻦ ﻋـــﺎﺩﺁﺕ ﺃﻫـﻠـــــﻲ^^

 ﺇﻧــــﻲ ﻟـﻤـــﺎ ﺑـﻘــﻮﻟـﻬـــﻢ

 ﺯﻫـﻘـــﺎﻧﻪ ﺑـﻴـــﺪﻭﻧـــﻲ

 5ﺃﻻﻑ ﺟـﻨـﻴــــﻪ
 
 ﻭ ﻳـﻘــﻮﻟـــﻮﻟــــﻲ ﺳـــﺎﻓـــﺮﻱ
 
 ﻏـﻴــــﺮﻱ ﺟـــــﻮ
 
 ﻃــﺒـــﻌـــﺎ ﻋـﻤـــﺮﻛـــﻢ ﻣــﺎ
 
 ﻫـﺘــﺼـﺪﻗـــﻮﻧــــﻲ=@
 
 ﺃﻧـــﺎ ﻏـﻠﻄـــﺎﻧﻪ ﺃﺻــــﻶ
 
 ﺇﻧــــﻲ ﺑـﻄـﻠـــﻊ ﺃﺳـــﺮﺍﺭ
 
 ﺑـﻴـﺘـﻨـــﺎ ﺑــــﺮﻫDDx


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2013)

*في انواع من البشر تحس انهم مواليد برج الجحش

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2013)

*‏
*






​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2013)

* حقيقه !!
*




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2013)

* بسمه الصباح*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2013)

*سبب انتحار مخترع الفوتوشب*



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

ساعات بيجيلى مكالمات كده بحس ان ملهاش أخر !!‪ ‬‫ 

 شكرا مع السلامه .. الله يسلمك .. سلام .. مع السلامه .. باى .. سلام .. 

 تسلمى ربنا يخليكى مع السلامه .. سلام .. سلام .. سلام‬‪ ‬‪


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

‪ زمـان الولـد كـان يكـلم حبيبتـه يهـزر معـاها يقـولها هـاضربـك=D‪ ‬‪
  ‬‪
 ‬ تقــوله ,,,, لا يـا حبيبـى أنـا متـأكـده أنــى مـش هـاهون عليـك‪♥‬‪ ‬‪ ‬‪
 .
 .
 .
 .
 دلووووووقتـى بقــى

 عليـا الطـلاق مـتولدش وأمـه مـاتت غـور يـاض بـدل مـاتغابى عليـك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

"مــدرسـتــــي جـمـيـلـــه نـظـيـفـــه مـتـطــــوره مـنـتـجــــه "

 و مـــن هـنـــا بـــدأ الـطـفـــل الـمـصـــري بــالـتـعــرف علي الـكـــدب و الـفـشــر . . !

 و فـــي الـآخــــر يـقــولـــك جـيـــل الـكـــدب بـيـجـــري فـــي دمــــه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2013)

* في الواقــــــــــــــــع .. أنا مش عارف ابدأ منين  
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (1 يونيو 2013)

المثل بيقول الشي لما يزيد عن حده بيتقلب ضده
.... يعني لو ذاكرت كتير هتسقط


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2013)

*مؤمن بالامير محمد مرسي رئيس مصر‏
*

* السلطان  أردوغان يتعرض لمؤامرة تشرف عليها قوى الشر والظلام العلمانية ، اللهم  انصره و أيده بجنود من الملائكة وجنبه الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن.
*




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

That Moment 

 لـمـا بـبـص على إيــــدى

 i feel like

 كـف إيـــدى مــن جـنــوب أفــريـقـيـــا

 و بـقـيــت الـذراع مــن أوروبــــا

 قـصـــه لــمـ يـفـهـمـهـــا إلـا الـبـنـــات


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2013)

*
*


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2013)

*‏
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2013)

* دى البنت ام عباية بكباسين بتاعة تركيا 
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2013)

* لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
 كــــــــده كتير بجد يا جماعة,,

 متضامن من قلبي مع ثوار تركيا حبايبنا و اخواتنا ♥ ♥ ♥


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2013)

* موقعة الكلب فى تركيا 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2013)

*




*​*
اياكم حد يفهم صح *
*هي قصدها ياخد مخ الحمار لانه افيد من مخ جوزها *
*تحت رعايه حمله صفي النيه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2013)

*واجبنا ننشرهالك يا مرسى*


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

أول مــا تـكـــون عــامـــل مـصـيـبــهْ و لـا مـبـــوظ حــاجــهْ ،، 
 و حـــد يـنــادى عـلـيـــك ،،
 يــا أسـتـــاذ ،،
 يـــا كــابـتـن ،،
 إنـــت يـــا أخ ،،

 شـكـلــك بـيـبـقــي كـــدهْ 
 إيـمـوشـــن بـيـتـسـهبـــل علي بـيـسـتـعـبـط‪ ‬‫
 مــع إيـمـــوشـــن مــلـاك بــطـــوق‬‪ ‬‫ 
 و نــظـــرهْ مــذبـهـلــه‬‪ ‬‫

 إنـــت بـتـكـلـمـنــي أنـــا ؟ أنـــا ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

أنــــا مــا بـحـبـش أذاكــــر
 لـإن اللــي بـيــذاكــــر بـيـنـجــح
 و اللــي بـيـنـجـح مـمـكـن يـطـلــع مـــن الـأوائـــل
 و الـأوائـــل الـعـيــن بـتـبـقـى عـلـيـهمـ قــد كـــدددددهْ
 و أنـــا بــصــراحـــهْ بــخــــاف مـن الـحـسـد‪


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

أنآ " من الشخصيآت اللي المدرسين
 كآنوآ بيحبوهم جدا 

 لدرجه أنهم كآنوآ بيخلوني أسمع الشرح بره ف الطرآوه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

هوباااا بقي تركيا عندها ثوره دلوقتي و الشوباب هيجو عندنا .. احمــــــــــدك يااا رب يـــا فـــرج الله xD x D
 بالنسبه لشباب مصر .. لمو هدومكم و علي اثيوبيا عددل  
 اهو بالمره تلاقو مياه تستحمو...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

مــن ممـيـــزات الـطــالـــب الـمـصـــرى ،، 

 إنــه بـيــذاكــــر و هـــو بـيـسـمـــع أغـــانـــى
 و فــى الـإمـتـحـــان بـيـفـتـكـــر الـأغـــانـــى بــس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

بنت رجعت علي البيت متأخرة !!

 |
 |
 |
 |
 |
 |

 الأم : اتاخرتي كده ليه ؟!!

 البنت : اصل كان فيه واحد بيعاكسني ياماما ‫

 الأم : وايه علاقة ده بالتاخير ؟!!

 البنت : ما هو كان ماشى على مهله‬


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2013)

*
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

That Moment

 لـمـا تــألـــف بـــوســـت و يـــجــيـــب لـايــكــات كــتـيــر ،،

 - You feel like .. !!

 طـــب مـا الــحـلـال حـلــو‘ أهـــو‘


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

أول خــطـــوهْ فـــي الـــدايـــت

 إنـــك تـــاكـــل كـــويـــس عــشــان تــفــكـــر إزاي هـ تــخــس‪ ‬‫

 و مــا تـنـسـاش الـبـيـبـسـي الــدايـــت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

That Moment

 لـمـا تـكـون لـابــس ســاعــهْ مــش شـغــالــهْ 
 بــس لـابـســـهـا مـنـظــر و خــلـاص 
 و حــد يــجـى يـســألــك الـسـاعــهْ كـــامـ ؟؟

 _ u Feel Like

 نــبـــرت فـ أمــهــا ،، آديـهـــا بــاظــت مــش شــغــالــهْ خــالـــص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

تـكـلـمـنـي عـن الـمـــزاج ،،

 أكـلـمـكـ عـن لـمــا تـكـــتـف أخــــوك الـصـغــــيـــر 
 و تـنــزل تـلـطيـــش فــيـــه و أبــــوك و أمـــك مــش مــوجــوديـــن


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 يونيو 2013)

أيوووة آراااء




​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*صباح التهييس يا ريس *
*مرسى احتل الكرسى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> أيوووة آراااء
> 
> 
> 
> ​




لية فكرتنى بالماضى الاليم امبارح لما روحت الامتحان لقيتهم بعد ماخرجوا كل واحدة بتقول اجابة شكل
وانا بصلهم بس ولقيت واحدة صاحبتى بتقوالى رجعى معنا يابنتى قولتلها لالا ياماما لالالالالا انا عارفة اجابتى ومتاكدة منها
تقريبا الامتحان كله غلط ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييية شكلنا مش هنعدى ياصلاح السنة السوه دى :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يونيو 2013)

ان  حكمة امير المؤمنين مرسي رضي الله عنه في قطع المياه حتى لا يتمكن  العلمانيون من حلاقة لحاهم و يجبرون على اطالتها .. اما نحن فنستعيض عن  الماء بالتيمم






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يونيو 2013)

* ‎*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يونيو 2013)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل:
 ================
 . توقف العمل فى سد النهضة الاثيوبى بعد لقاء الحوار الوطنى بين مرسى والقوى السياسية
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

  لأن الاثيوبيين واقعين على الارض من كتر الضحك*
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2013)

*
*


----------



## kawasaki (4 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (4 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## Veronicaa (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2013)

*
*


----------



## Veronicaa (5 يونيو 2013)

بيقولك  مره رئاسه حبت تعمل اجتماع سرى لقت الشعب كله بيتفرج عليها راح المتحدث  باسمها قال ان ما قيل فى الاجتماع لا يعتد به. راح الشعب كله قال انا رايح  القصر الجمهورى اهرج


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2013)

*فاكرين وأحنا صغيرين
 كانوا بيجهزوا لأخونة الدوله واحنا مش واخدين بالنا
 بس كده امل هتتحاكم بتهمة اللعب مع الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)

فــى لـنــدن يــرمـــون الـمــاء الـمـغــلى فــى الـهـــواء و يـصــورونــه و هــو يـثـلــج مـــن شـــدة الـبـــرد ،،

 قــريــبــاً هـنــوريـهــمـ إزاى نـــرمـــى فــرخـــه مـجـمــدهْ فــى الـهـــوا تـنــزلـنــا مــشــويــه‬ ‫

 # قـــادمـــون أيـهــا الـإنـجـلـيـــز


----------



## candy shop (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)

الـبـنــتَ لــوْ رتـبَــت الـبَـيــتّ بـتَــبقــىّ عــايـــزهْ تَـــرش عـلـيَـــهّ مـثُـبــتّ

 وْ تـــرّش عـلْـىّ إخـــوْآتـهـــآ بـيَـــرســـوْوْوْل


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح التهيس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)

That Moment

 لـمـا أقــول مـعـلـومــه لـحـد مــن صـحــابــي و يـقــول
 عــارفـهــا , قـديـمــه

 و تـقـول صـحـبـتـى الـتـانيــه كـمـلـى أنــا مــش عــارفــه

 I feel like

 هـاتـى بــوســه يــا بــت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)

بالنسبه للبنت البتحط صورتهآآ فى البروفآآيل و بتقفلهـآآ !

 و تحط صوره تآآنيه ليهآآ فى الـ cover "

 إنتى مآآمآآ مخلفآآكى هبله يعنى !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (5 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

[YOUTUBE]_Easxgg0OwY[/YOUTUBE]


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2013)

* كان هناك طفل في أحد الصفوف الابتدائية في قرية صغيرة نائية أسمه "خميس"
 وكان هذا الطفل في منتهى الغباء و لا يفهم اي شيء اطلاقا
 لا أحد من الطلاب أو المدرسات يحبه وكان مستوى علاماته متدني جدا
 وكانت مدرسته "الهام" تصرخ في وجهه دائمًا
 (هتجيبلي جلطه يا خميس!!!)
  وفي أحد الأيام حضرت أمه الى المدرسة للسؤال عنه فأخبرتها المعلمة الهام  انها لم ترى اغبى من ابنها طوال حياتها التعليمية و انه حالة ميئوس منها!!
 لكن الام لم تستمع لها وقررت أن تترك البلدة وتغادر الى مدينة أخرى..
 بعد عشرين عام دخلت المعلمة الهام المستشفى بسب مشاكل في القلب وقرر الاطباء أنها بحاجة الى عملية قلب مفتوح
 وبالفعل دخلت الى المستشفى وأجريت لها العملية ، العملية تكللت بالنجاح..
 عندما افاقت الهام شاهدت طبيباً وسيماً يبتسم لها
 ولأنها تحت تأثير المخدر لم تستطع الكلام ولكنها حاولت أن تشكره بيدها ...
 أو على الاقل هذا ما أعتقده..
 الطبيب ركز أكثر في وجه الهام الذي أخذ يكتسي باللون الأزرق الداكن و بدات تختنق
 والهام تشير بيدها وشفتاها تحاولان النطق ولكن بدون فائدة..
 الطبيب يحاول جاهداً ان يفهم ما تريده الهام
 لكن دون جدوى
 الى أن فارقت الحياة ...
 الطبيب الذي وقف مذهولا من هول ما يحصل أمامه لم يعرف ما الذي يحصل ...
 التفت الطبيب الى الخلف ليجد "خميس" عامل النظافة كان قد نزع فيشة الكهرباء عن جهاز الإنعاش ليضع فيشه المكنسة .....
 أوعك تكون فكرت وخطر فــــي بالك خميس الغبي بقى دكتور


*






​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)

*ذات مومنت لما زميلك السنة اللي فاتت يجيب 289 من 300 
والسه دي يجيب 248 من 300 وانت مروحتش جبت النتيجه
‏.
‏.
‏.  

‏.
U Feel like
.
سمعني سلام الليله عيد
علشان خلاص كلنا هنعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يونيو 2013)

*تعيين ايمن نور مستشارا للرئيس لشؤون تخويف اثيوبيا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تعيين ايمن نور مستشارا للرئيس لشؤون تخويف اثيوبيا*​


*وذك بعد حصول سيادته علي جائزه نوبل في ترويج الاشاعات 
وجائزه الدوله التقديريه في الهبل 
*​


----------



## white.angel (5 يونيو 2013)

*سيادة الدكتور المستشار القانونى الدولى ولاء عراقيب*
*روح يا بعيد *
*الهى يعينوك مستشار لمرسى ... *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

"بحــبك مــش هــقـول تـاني "

 # مآ تديـهـآ بالقــلمـ أحســـن.‬ ‫

 دى حاجة بنت هبلة اوى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

ﺍﻧـﺎ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﺍﻳﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻧﻴﺘﻰ ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻛﻞ
 ﺩﻩ ﻳﺤﺼﻠﻰ ؟ !
 " ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻋﻤﻴــﻖ "
 ﺍﻩ ﻻ ﺍﻧـﺎ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﻛﺘﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺍﺣـﻪ !!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

ﻭاﺣﺪﻩ ﻣﺜﻘﻔﻪ ﺻﺤﺖ ﺯﻭﺟﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺺ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ

 ﻭﻗﺎﻟﺖ له:

 ﻫﻞ ﻳﻨﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤُﺐ ﻟﻴﻼ ﺃﻡ ﻳﻨﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ﺣﺒﺎً ،ﺃﻡ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ﺣﺐُ ﻻ ﻳﻨﺎﻡ !!

 ﺭﺩ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ :
 .
 ﻫﻞ ﺗﺮﻳﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﻼﻕ، ﺃﻡ ﺍﻟﻄﻼﻕ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻙ ، ﺃﻡ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﻼﻕ ﺗﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﺑﻌﻀﺎً !!

 ﺭﺍﺣﺖ ﻟﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﺗﻜﺘﻤﺖ ﻭﻧﺎﻣﺖ مقهورة ﻳﺎ ﻋﻴﻦ ﺍﻣﻬﺎ ^___^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

نفسي يكتبوآ جنب صورتي ف البطآقه
 ملآحظه O,o
 أن الفتآه تبدو أجمل بكثير ^^
 ممآ هي عليه ف الصوره
 :


----------



## grges monir (6 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> نفسي يكتبوآ جنب صورتي ف البطآقه
> ملآحظه O,o
> أن الفتآه تبدو أجمل بكثير ^^
> ممآ هي عليه ف الصوره
> :


  شكلك مسجل خطر هههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 يونيو 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/مثلث-الرحمات/458125647572669


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> شكلك مسجل خطر هههههه




دا على اساس انك مهند فى صورة البطاقة صح

اعمل اية يعنى الراجل بياخد صورة البطاقة على 

سهوة 

القيه فجاة بيقوالى تعالى امضى

هموت واقواله طيب فين الكاميرا احيات ابوك ها :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يونيو 2013)

*مؤمن بالامير محمد مرسي رئيس مصر*
*
اثناء انشغالنا بالاحتفال بذكرى هزيمة الشيوعي عبد الناصر في ال67 ، كدنا ان ننسى الاحتفال بعيد الاسراء والمعراج*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يونيو 2013)

اول سيارة تدخل في الاسلام .. الله اكبر






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يونيو 2013)

رجل و الرجال قليل






​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2013)

*إديلووو ,,,,*


----------



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2013)

* بسمه خفيفه*


----------



## kawasaki (7 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا يسترك يابنتي دنيا وآخره*​ 



​


----------



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2013)

*=
*


----------



## jajageorge (7 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *
> *


----------



## The Dragon Christian (8 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (8 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (8 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (8 يونيو 2013)

بس بردو هاخد البوسة


----------



## grges monir (8 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يونيو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يونيو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2013)

*قالوا له: انت رقم 2 في قائمه اغتيالات الجماعه الاسلاميه !! 
فرد عليهم: وفي ماذا قصرت حتي لا أكون رقم « 1 » ؟ 
 اليوم 8 يونيو ذكرى اغتيال شهيد الكلمة, الخالد بيننا, الشهيد فرج فودة 
لك ان تعلم ان مرسي افرج عن قاتله بعفو رئاسي !

فاطمة ناعوت ....*


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يونيو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2013)

*محمد مرسي فى الأهرام: ليس لدينا مشكلة فى توليد الكهرباء.. ولكن لدينا مشكلة فى توفير الوقود*


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قول يا عم صوت قول وسمعنا هههههههههههههههه بدعى عليه فكل صلاة فجر بعد الادان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2013)

*

*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 يونيو 2013)

من ابداعات الطالب المصري 




​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 يونيو 2013)

مرسى لو شاف نفسه وهوا بيتكلم .. 

 هيمضى على استمارة تمرد اصلاً   ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

بنــت كَـاتبــه ع الفيــس لحبـيـبهَـا اللِـى سَـابها :

 (( لمَـا كُـنت بقولـك " يَـا حيَـاتِـى " ،

 مَـا كُـنـتش أقصُـد أمدحــك أو أدلـَـعـك !!

 بَـس علشَـان حيَـاتِـى زبَـاله و إنــت زيَــهَا ))

 و فى تِــلك اللـحظه .. وَقـف إبلــيس و نَــزل النضــاره O_O

 و بَــص لأوﻻدُه و قَـالُهم : إتعـلِموا ياكلاب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

That Moment
 
 لـمـا حــد يــكـتـبـلـى فـ الـشــات " هـاى " 
 و بـعـديــن مــا أردش عـلـيـه فـ يـكـتــب " هــاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى " . .
 
 I feel Like !!
 
 لـا و الـنـبــى مـا تـعـلـيــش صــوتــك عـليــا


----------



## grges monir (9 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> That Moment
> 
> لـمـا حــد يــكـتـبـلـى فـ الـشــات " هـاى "
> و بـعـديــن مــا أردش عـلـيـه فـ يـكـتــب " هــاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى " . .
> ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

عارفة انها حلوة اية الجديد بقى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (9 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> عارفة انها حلوة اية الجديد بقى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هى حلاوة بالقشطة وانا مش بحبها ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

خلاض مش مشكل ههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## zezza (9 يونيو 2013)

من وحى الحوار الوطنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺑﻴﺘﻜﻠﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻔﻴﺔ ﺩﻩ ﻣﺴﻤﻌﺶ ﻋﻦ ﺻﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻧﻚ ﺗﺤﻂ ﺍﻳﺪﻙ ﻓﻰ ﺟﻴﺒﻚ ﻣﺘﻼﻗﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺑﺎﻳﻞ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

اخويا و هو بينصحني ^^

 بيحسسني أني عندي 3 كبآريهآت
 
 ومصنَع خمره
 
 وأن انا سبب الفتنه فى البلد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

تــلآتة ملهمــش آمان ..

 الشبــآب والولاد والصبيــآآن


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

عريس بيقول لعروستو يوم الفرح . . :$ !

 " لآزم تعرفي إن كلمتي فى البيت ده هتبقى زى السآعة " !!
 قالتلو ؛ ايوه يا حبيبي يعني لآ بتقدم ولآ بتأخر XD !

 إبليس عمل صورتهآ 30×60 و بروزها و علقها عنده ع الحيطه


----------



## candy shop (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


>


ولاد مورسى دول هاااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

*بنــت كَـاتبــه ع الفيــس لحبـيـبهَـا اللِـى سَـابها :

 (( لمَـا كُـنت بقولـك " يَـا حيَـاتِـى " ،

 مَـا كُـنـتش أقصُـد أمدحــك أو أدلـَـعـك !!
... 
 بَـس علشَـان حيَـاتِـى زبَـاله و إنــت زيَــهَا ))

 و فى تِــلك اللـحظه .. وَقـف إبلــيس و نَــزل النضــاره O_O

 و بَــص لأوﻻدُه و قَـالُهم : إتعـلِموا يا ولاد ال ....... 


*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

*عشرة عشرين تلاتين اربعين خلاويييييييييص لسة!!!
 ماجبوش بوليس؟ لسة!!! العيش بطابور ؟ لسة!!! انابيب بالدور؟ لسة!!! حاكموا المخلوع؟ لسة!!! عالجولنا الجوع؟ لسة!!! بطلنا معونة؟ لسة!!! حبسوا الى باعونا ؟ لسة!!!
 سبعين تمانين تسعين مية ضحكوا علينا الحرامية*​


----------



## kawasaki (9 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (9 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (9 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (9 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (9 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (9 يونيو 2013)

*لو جنان انك تغشش من حد متعرفوش _________ اتجنن

 انقل والكلمة تبقى كلمتين واتنين فى اتنين فى اتنين جاوب فى

 صفحتيــــن

 كلنا فى لجنة واحدة مسبرسين والورقة الحلوة بتتبدل فى ثانيتين

 اوعى تغمض عينيك تقعد بعيد وحيد : فى ناس كتير حواليك بتناديك

 طلع برشامك و ابعت للناس __ حس بزميلك الى قاعد محتاس

 غش واكتب منقول ___ هيديك على طول مقبول

 غشش النااااااااااااااااااااااس :*


----------



## dodoz (9 يونيو 2013)

_ولا اى بتنجاااان كله بيطلع ف الغسيل _​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## dodoz (9 يونيو 2013)

_Tooooooz فى اى حد :a63:​_


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (9 يونيو 2013)

*
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

*هي:ايه دا انت ايه جابك

 هو:أيدا قولت انزل ابص علي الكليه و كدا بما اني اجازه من الشغل

 هي:طب تمام انا رايحه المكتبه ازاكر
... 
 هو:حلو حلو اروح معاكي بقي و اهو اقرلي كتاب ولا اي كلام

 هي:اوك
 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
 هو:الله بصي بصي اسمعي دا
 و كم من صداقه كانت تعني عشقاً و لم يفهمو

 وخدليش بالك انتي ^^

 هي/هاه لا مش وخده اصلي بزاكر

 هو:مممم طيب ,و كم من صدفه كانت تعني قصدا و لم يستوعبو
 ايه رايك

 هي:لا تمام كويس و مالو

 هو:اصلي الصراحه يعني ال هو ايييييه بقي انا كنت عارف انك نازله انهارده فنزلت

 هي: ممممم طب حلو :$

 هو:طيب و اسمعي دي و كم من كيف حالك كانت تعني ^^اشتقت اليك اوي اوي ...

 هي:هههههه مش طبيعي انهارده

 هو:ههههه اصلك كيف حالك اوي اوي اوي

 هي:هههه نعم ... كويسه الحمد لله ^^ مالك

 هو:طب بالنسبه لـــ كم من سأرحل تعني امسكو فيا شويه هاه امسكو حبه

 هي:هههههههه و دا من ايه يعني

 هو:و دا من ايه يا بارده يالي مش بتحسي بحبك __ بحبببببببببببك

 هي:طب وطي صوتك طيب هتفضحنا

 هو:بحببببببببك والله و عاوز اتقدملك و ها بقي يوم الجمعه ايه اخباره

 هي:احم و كم من (((مش فاضين اصلا ))) كانت تعني لولولولي متجي انهارده احنا مورناش حاجه ^

 لـــ أنوش


*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يونيو 2013)

*قدم لها أربع خواتم*


* وقال لها: أنتى كل زوجاتى الأربعة*

* لا أريد الزواج بعدك*


*... * * المهم البنت فى الإنعاش مستحملتش الرومانسية*



* والواد فى السجن طلع سارق محل دهب *



* وانتوا عاملين ايه يا سناجل ؟* 

​


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodoz (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodoz (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (10 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (10 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## dodoz (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


>


بوادر الامتحانات تقول يارب انجح بس دلوقت هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يونيو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


>


 
 اكيد اكيد ده  يا عيدنى طالب من الطلبه الى وقعوا تحت يدى و زاكرتلهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2013)

*نوارة نجم: خلاصة كلمة مرسي إن ربنا حيسترها معانا عشان إحنا غلابة
*​


----------



## dodoz (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodoz (10 يونيو 2013)

​





_هههههههههه يارب انا مش طماعة 
انا عايزة انجح بس ​_


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 يونيو 2013)

*نفسي أبقي مليونير زيي أبويآ ^^

 أيه ده هو بابآك مليونير !
 .
 .
... .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 لآ كأن نفسه بردو 


*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

المنتدى فيه اقسام

  والاقسام عـايـزهْ إيــــه . . ؟ توبيكات

  والتوبيكات مـحـتـاجــه تقيمات

 تقيمات مـفــردهــا تقيم

 تقيم للـهـزار و تقيم للـجـد

 و دي مـش عـايــزه أى حـد

 حـد إتـنـيـن تـلـات جـمـعـه

 و مـفـيـش أحـسـن مـن سـمـعـه

 ( سـمـعـه ده دلـع إسـمـاعـيــل )

 يـبـقـى الـفـيــل جـوه الـمـنديــل

 #خـمـــيـس إسـتـايـــل


----------



## بنت السعوديه (11 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

*مش مشكله ان فى امتحان العربى 3 ثانوى*
*جالهم سؤال ما جمع كلمه وحى وكمان ضعها فى جمله مفيده !!!!!*
*ولا المشكله انه سأل ما هو عكس كلمه فجأه !!!!!*
*ولا المشكله ان فى واحد اخد ورقه الاجابه بتاعته وهرب من المدرسه*
*ولا المشكله ان الاهالى قطعوا الطريق فى اماكن كتير*
*ولا المشكله ان الطلاب طلعت عملت مظاهره فى كذا مكان*
*ولا المشكله ان الامتحان هو اسوأ امتحان عربى يمر على الثانويه العامه فى التاريخ*
*المشكله ان احنا خلاص بقينا مصدقين ان الدرجه بتفرق وان التعليم شئ اساسى*
*فى بلد مفيهاش تعليم*
*يعنى ايه مقفل كمبيوتر ومش عارف حتى تسطب نسخه للجهاز بتاعك*
*يعنى ايه مقفل فلسفه وانت فاشل فى الحوار مع الناس*
*يعنى ايه مقفل علم نفس وانت مش عارف ايه الى مضايقك ولا فاهم الناس*
*يعنى ايه مقفل عربى وانت اصلا فاشل املاء*
*يعنى ايه مقفل انجليزى ولما تيجى تشتغل لازم تكون واخد كورسات عشان الانجليزى بتاع المدرسه ده ميأكلش عيش*
*يعنى ايه مقفل ايطالى وانت عمرك ما هتروح ايطاليا اصلا ولا هتشتغل بالايطالى*
*يعنى ايه تقفل دين وانت مبتركعهاش وماشى مع 9 بنات والكدب والسب على لسانك 24 ساعه*
*يعنى ايه مقفل جبر وانت مش عارف انت هتستخدمه فى ايه اصلا هو والتفاضل وتكامل ومش عارف الداله دى بيتعمل بيها ايه فى الحياه العمليه ومش عارف تكون منظم اقتصاديا*
*يعنى ايه مقفل احياء وانت متعرفش ان التعبان بيبيض وان الدولفين من الثدييات ومتعرفش ان الطماطم فاكهه ولو سألتك عن طول الامعاء مش هتعرف (9متر)*
*يعنى ايه تبقى مقفل كيمياء وانت متعرفش اضرار اكل كتير فى حياتنا زى الشيبسى الماده الحافظه الى فيه هى نفس الماده الى بتستخدم فى حفظ الجثث فى المشرحه*
*يعنى ايه مقفل تاريخ وانت مؤيد مرسى او مبارك او السادات او عبد الناصر ومتعرفش ان مفيش واحد فيهم مزادش فى عصره ديون مصر وان اخر واااحد عمل نهضه بجد كان محمد على و اول خطوه عملها انه عزل القضاء وحكم منفرداً وطبعا لو حد عمل كده دلوقتى هنقتله*
*يعنى ايه مقفل جغرافيا وانت هتستفيد ايه لما تعرف ان العراق فيها 33 مليون نخله وان استراليا عدد الخرفان فيها اكتر من سكانها بأضعاف ده انت بتوصل بيتكم بالعافيه*
*يعنى ايه مقفل فيزياء وتقف على كوبرى على النيل مش عارف انت لو نطيت هايحصل ايه بظبط وتبقى عايش على احتمالات لحد ما تشوف نطه فى فيلم وتنط وانت مش عارف انت المفروض تنزل ازاى بظبط فتتفاجئ ان مفيش عضمه فى جسمك سليمه*
*استفدت ايه من الى درسته لغايه دلوقتى فى مصر ؟؟*
*تفتكر الشغل الى هتشتغله لما تكبر هايكون له علاقه بأى حاجه درستها*
*اسأل اى واحد متوظف فى اى وظيفه جديده ايه اول كلمه سمعها هايقولك قالولى انسى بقى كل الى انت درسته والى تعرفه عن الشغل ده وبدأوا يعلموه*
*بلد الشهاده فيها مجرد ورقه فى برواز على الحيطه عشان بابا وماما يتباهوا بيها لما يجيلنا ضيوف *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مش مشكله ان فى امتحان العربى 3 ثانوى
> **جالهم سؤال ما جمع كلمه وحى وكمان ضعها فى جمله مفيده !!!!!*


*هههههههههههههههه
لفظة " وحى " هى نفسها جمع ( وحىٌ ) 
هو جاب لهم سؤال مرتبط بــ ( وحى الطبيعة )
والطبيعة لا توحى - دى أستعارة - فجمعها ( إيحاءات ) وهذا خطأ لغوى من واضع الأسئلة 
أو أستهبال علنى 
مردها الأصلى فى القرآن لغة العرب
إن هو إلا " وحىٌ " يوحى 
ومن المعروف أن القرآن عند العرب مجموعات من الوحى الذى أستمر عشرين عاما 
فلم يتم جمعها ولا مرة واحدة فى القرآن 
وحى جمعها = وحىٌ بالتنوين 
:smile01 هذا والله أعلم  :smile01
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *لفظة " وحى " هى نفسها جمع ( وحىٌ ) *
> *هو جاب لهم سؤال مرتبط بــ ( وحى الطبيعة )*
> *والطبيعة لا توحى - دى أستعارة - فجمعها ( إيحاءات ) وهذا خطأ لغوى من واضع الأسئلة *
> ...


* هههههههههههههه كويس إن معداش عليا الإمتحان ده هههههههههههههههههههههههه---*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * هههههههههههههه كويس إن معداش عليا الإمتحان ده هههههههههههههههههههههههه---*


*كانت تبقى مصيبة يا حوبو
كان زمان واضع الأمتحان أنتحر - ووزير التعليم أستقال
ومش بعيد ان مرسى ذات نفسه يقدم طلب هجرة لأثيوبيا
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
*​


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2013)

*4 فرخات ودجاجة ومحدش فاهم حاجة​*


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2013)

*
كان هناك طفل في أحد الصفوف الابتدائية في قرية صغيرة نائية أسمه "خميس"
وكان هذا الطفل في منتهى الغباء و لا يفهم اي شيء اطلاقا
لا أحد من الطلاب أو المدرسات يحبه وكان مستوى درجاته متدني جدا
وكانت مدرسته "الهام" تصرخ في وجهه دائمًا
(هتجيبلي جلطه يا خميس!!!)
وفي أحد الأيام حضرت أمه الى المدرسة للسؤال عنه فأخبرتها المعلمة الهام انها لم ترى اغبى من ابنها طوال حياتها التعليمية و انه حالة ميئوس منها!!
لكن الام لم تستمع لها وقررت أن تترك البلدة وتغادر الى مدينة أخرى..


بعد خمسة وعشرين عاما دخلت المعلمة الهام المستشفى بسب مشاكل في القلب وقرر الاطباء أنها بحاجة الى عملية قلب مفتوح
وبالفعل دخلت الى المستشفى وأجريت لها العملية ، العملية تكللت بالنجاح..

عندما افاقت الهام شاهدت طبيباً وسيماً يبتسم لها
ولأنها تحت تأثير المخدر لم تستطع الكلام ولكنها حاولت أن تشكره بيدها ...


الطبيب ركز أكثر في وجه الهام الذي أخذ يكتسي باللون الأزرق الداكن و بدأت تختنق

والهام تشير بيدها وشفتاها تحاولان النطق ولكن بدون فائدة..
الطبيب يحاول جاهداً ان يفهم ما تريده الهام
لكن دون جدوى
الى أن فارقت الحياة ...

الطبيب الذي وقف مذهولا من هول ما يحصل أمامه لم يعرف ما الذي يحصل ...

التفت الطبيب الى الخلف ليجد "خميس" عامل النظافة كان قد نزع فيشة الكهرباء عن جهاز التنفس الصناعي ليضع فيشه المكنسة .....

اوعى تكون فاكر أن خميس الغبي بقي دكتور !!

الغبي هيفضل طول عمره غبي ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2013)

*يا ختشيى كاااامييلة وزى السُكر*













































​


----------



## dodoz (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (11 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (11 يونيو 2013)

*





عمر شريف سمره رفع علم مصر فوق جبال العالم.*
*أول مصرى و أصغر شخص من الشرق الاوسط يوصل*
*قمة جبل الإيفيريست في ( 17 مايو 2007 ) ...
مُتضامناً مع ميدان التحرير

*





*عاد ... مُجدداً ... ليتمرد*​


----------



## dodoz (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodoz (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2013)

* قلة الاصل ماركة مسجلة فى جماعة الخرفان!!!
*





​


----------



## dodoz (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (12 يونيو 2013)

* رشا عزب  بميت راجل ( علمت على المغير )
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (12 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (12 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (12 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (12 يونيو 2013)

*احبك وانت مسيطر *


----------



## The Dragon Christian (12 يونيو 2013)

هل تعلم ان حرف B هو 0 بس لابس حزام


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodoz (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodoz (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يونيو 2013)

*مرة ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻟﻘﻰ ﻧﺺ ﺟﻨﻳﺔ !!
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﻗﻌﺪ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﺍﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺺ ﺟﻨﻴﺔ
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﺍﺭﻛﺐ ﺍﻻﺗﻮﺑﻴﺲ ؟
 ﻭﻻ ﺍﺷﺮﺏ ﺑﻴﺔ ﻋﺼﻴﺮ؟
 ﻟﻮ ﺷﺮﺑﺖ ﻋﺼﻴﺮ ﻣﺶ ﻫﻴﺤﺼﻞ ﺣﺎﺟﺎ
 ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻮ ﺭﻛﺒﺖ ﺍﻻﺗﻮﺑﻴﺲ ﻫﻴﺒﻘﺎ ﻓﻰﺣﻞ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻻﺗﻨﻴﻦ
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﻫﻘﻒ ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﻫﻘﻌﺪ
 ﻟﻮ ﻭﻗﻔﺖ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﻣﺸﻠﻜﺔ
 ﻟﻮ ﻗﻌدت ﻫﻴﺒﻘﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﻴﻦ
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﻌﺪ ﺟﻨﺒﻰ ﺭﺍﺟﻞ ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﻌﺪ ﺟﻨﺒﻰ ﺳﺖ
 ﻟﻮ ﻗﻌﺪ ﺟﻨﺒﻰ ﺭﺍﺟﻞ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ
 ﻟﻮ ﻗﻌﺪﺕ ﺟﻨﺒﻰ ﺳﺖ ﻫﻴﺒﻘﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻞ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻻﺛﻨﻴﻦ
 ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﺠﺐ ﺑﻴﺎ
 ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﻣﺘﻌﺠﺒﺶ
 ﻟﻮ ﻣﺎﺍﻋﺠﺒﺘﺶ ﺑﻴﺎ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ
 ﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻮ ﺍﻋﺠﺒﺖ ﺑﻴﺎ
 ﻫﻴﺒﻘﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﻨﻴﻦ
 ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﻧﺘﺠﻮﺯ ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﻣﻨﺘﺠﻮﺯﺵ
 ﻟﻮ ﻣﺘﺠﻮﺯﻧﺎﺵ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ
 ﻭﻟﻮ ﺍﺗﺠﻮﺯﻧﺎ ﻫﻴﺒﻘﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﻨﻴﻦ
 ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﻧﺨﻠﻒ ﻭﺍﺩ ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﻧﺨﻠﻒ ﺑﻨﺖ
 ﻟﻮ ﺧﻠﻔﻨﺎ ﺑﺖ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ
 ﻟﻮ ﺧﻠﻔﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﺩ ﻫﻴﺒﻘﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﻨﻴﻦ
 ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﻧﻌﺮﻑ ﻧﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﻣﻨﻌﺮﻓﺶ
 ﻭﻟﻮ ﻋﺮﻓﻨﺎ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ
 ﻟﻮ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﻨﺎﺵ ﻳﺒﻘﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﻨﻴﻦ
 ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩ ﺩﺓ ﻳﺘﺴﺠﻦ
 ﻳﺄﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﺘﻠﻨﻰ
 ﻟﻮ ﺍﺗﺴﺠﻦ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﻟﻮ ﻗﺘﻠﻨﻰ !!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 ﺍﻳﺔ ﺩﺓ
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﻳﻘﺘﻠﻨﻰ
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﻻ ﻳﻌﻢ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﺷﺮﺏ ﻋﺼﻴﺮ ﺍﺣﺴﻦ O*
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 يونيو 2013)

احبيبي يا حج اتفضل


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2013)

*سيدة تعترض فى إحدى الفضائيات المصرية على وجود زيت عباد الشمس فى الأسواق المصرية لأنه زيت كافر بيعبد الشمس ...... دى مش نكتة
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=315937
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (14 يونيو 2013)

*بنت كاتبه على البروفايل بتاعها :-

 كنت بكنس ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻜﻨﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ في ودﺍﻧﻲ

 لاقيت ﺍﻣﻲ ﺑﺘشاورلي
... 
 قولتلها خلاص انا قربت اخلص

 لاقيتها بتشاورلي تانى

 قولتلها يا ماما خلاص اخر حته هعملها واجيلك

 راحت جات ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﺷﺎﻟﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ وقالتلي ﻳﺎ ﺣﻴﻮﺍﻧﺔ

 ﺳﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﻨﺴﺔ ﻣﻔﺼﻮﻝ !!!!...

 ﻋﺮﻓﺘﻮ ليه ﻛﺎﻧﻮا بيدفنوهم ايام اﻟﺠﺎﻫﻠﻴﺔ


*


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يونيو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


>


*ياااااااااااااه الواحد يخلص امتحانات ويفضي بقي للشغل 
انه لاحساس فخيم :999:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>



*اشكرى ربنا انها جت على أد كدة .. انا مرة موبايلى رن فى اجتماع خادمات و خدام و ابونا قاعد فى وشى و الرنة كانت crazy frog اوووووووووووووووه :yahoo:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اشكرى ربنا انها جت على أد كدة .. انا مرة موبايلى رن فى اجتماع خادمات و خدام و ابونا قاعد فى وشى و الرنة كانت crazy frog اوووووووووووووووه :yahoo:*


هههههههههههههه مواقف محرجة جدا حصلت معايا كذا مرة 
من ساعتها وانا حاطة ترانيم ههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 يونيو 2013)

ياراجل كل ده حصل ..!!!


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 يونيو 2013)

لا مايصحش اهزر لوحدي طبعا  !!!!


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 يونيو 2013)

اكيد اللي سال السؤال ده له قرابه بالاستاذ اللي وضع امتحان اللغه العربيه للثانويه العامه بتاع جمع كله " وحي " : وحوي يا وحوي   - وعكس كلمه فجاه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يونيو 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> اكيد اللي سال السؤال ده له قرابه بالاستاذ اللي وضع امتحان اللغه العربيه للثانويه العامه بتاع جمع كله " وحي " : وحوي يا وحوي   - وعكس كلمه فجاه



هو السؤال للبنات بس هجاوك 
ماعون


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 يونيو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


>



ههههههههههه الاحترام واجب


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 يونيو 2013)

> هو السؤال للبنات بس هجاوك
> ماعون


ماعون ازاي يعني ؟؟؟ هههههههههه
اجابه صحيحه


----------



## dodoz (15 يونيو 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> اكيد اللي سال السؤال ده له قرابه بالاستاذ اللي وضع امتحان اللغه العربيه للثانويه العامه بتاع جمع كله " وحي " : وحوي يا وحوي   - وعكس كلمه فجاه



جمع كلمة وحى هى هى كلمة وحى نفسها بس بإختلاف التشكيل على الكلمة 
وعكس فجأة توقع 
بس مننكرش ان صاحبنا ده دماغه عالية  ​


----------



## dodoz (15 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 يونيو 2013)

> جمع كلمة وحى هى هى كلمة وحى نفسها بس بإختلاف التشكيل على الكلمة
> وعكس فجأة توقع
> بس مننكرش ان صاحبنا ده دماغه عالية


ما انا بحث في جوجل وعرفت اجبتهم  
امتحان بالشكل لازم تكون دماغه عاليه عاليه يعني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يونيو 2013)

حد بيتفرج علي الهبل اللي في الصاله المغطاه


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 يونيو 2013)

مظبوط مظبوووط


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​



30:30:30:


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يونيو 2013)

* ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺳﺎﺧﺮ ﻫﺰﻟﻰ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻰ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻋﻰ
 ﻭﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺤﺎﻳﺪ
 ﻭﺍﻻﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺭﺩﻩ ﺑﺨﻄﺎﺑﺎﺗﻪ ﺧﻴﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻻ ﺗﻤﺖ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﻗﻊ
 ﺑﺼﻠﻪ ﻭ ﺍﻯ ﺗﺸﺎﺑﻪ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ
 ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﻓﻬﻮ ﺍﻏﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﻝ
 ﺍﻩ ﻧﺴﻴﺖ ﺍﻗﻮﻟﻜﻢ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﻼﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻧﻈﺮﺍ ﻟﻤﺎ
 ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ
 ﻟﻼﻫﻞ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﻴﺮﻩ ﻭ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺐ للبني
 ﺍﺩﻣﻴﻦ
 ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻭﺟﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻮﻳﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺧﺮ ﻛﺪﻩ ﺍﻯ ﺣﺪ ﻫﻴﺴﺘﻐﺮﺏ
 ﻳﻔﻮﻕ ﺩﻟﻮﻗﺘﻰ ﻋﻠﺸﺎﻥ ﻣﻴﺘﻀﺎﻳﻘﺶ ﻣﻨﻨﺎ ﺍﺩﻳﻨﺎ ﻗﻮﻟﻨﺎﻟﻜﻢ
 ﺍﻫﻮ
 ﻓﻮﻗﺘﻮ ؟ ﻓﻮﻗﺘﻮ ﺧﻼﺹ ؟! ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﻞ

*


----------



## white.angel (17 يونيو 2013)

*شوفتوا المخدرات بتعمل ايه XD*


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يونيو 2013)

بـتـحـبـهــا ؟ 
 - أهْ ،،
 مـسـتـعــد تـعـمــل أي حــاجــهْ عـشــانـهــا ؟
 - . . .

 إنــت يــابـنـي ؟! يــابـنــي ؟؟ يــا حـبـيـبـي ؟!! 
 إنــت مُــت و لـا إيــــه ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يونيو 2013)

مُـتـعــه إنــك تـتــأخـــر على صـحــابــك و يـفـضــلــوا مـلـطــوعـيــن مـسـتنـيــنــك ،،

 و فــى الـآخــر تــروحـلـهـمـ بـ إبـتـسـامــه مـسـتـفـــزه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يونيو 2013)

ﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ يـا ﻣـﺎﻣـﺎ ﻣـﺚ ﻋـﻤـﻠـﺖ ﺣـﺎﻛــﻪ ﺧـﺎﻟـﺚ ﺛـﺪﻗـﻴـﻨﻰ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يونيو 2013)

أﻧـﺎ ﺣُــﺒـﻰ ﻟـﻸﻃــﻔــﺎﻝ ﺃﻭﻝ 10 ﺩﻗـﺎﺋـﻖ ،،
 ﺑـﻌــﺪ ﻛــﺪﻩ !

 - ﺗـﻌــﺎﻟـﻰ ﺧــﺪﻯ إﺑـﻨـﻚ ﺩﻩ ﻣـﻨـﻲ ﺑـﺪﻝ ﻣــﺎ أﺿــــﺮﺑــﻪ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يونيو 2013)

أمــي تـسـيــب الـمـسـلـسـل و قـصـة الـمـسـلـسـل و أبـطـال الـمـسـلـسـل و مـخــرج الـمـسـلـسـل ،،

 و تـقـول لـخـالـتـي حـلـوهْ الـسـتــارهْ دي . . و حـلـو الـصـالــون ده !


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يونيو 2013)

ولو ظفرها اتكسرت وهي بتفتح الكانـ تروح علي الفيس وتكتب " _شفت الموت بعنيا النهارده ":crying:
_


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يونيو 2013)

وخلي الحزن بره .....


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

الـبـنـت الـطـويلـهْ عـبــارهْ عــن 75% قــدمـيــن ، و 25% الـمـتـبـقـيـه هبـــل ،،

 إنـمـا الـبـنـت الـقـصـيــره ٢٥ % طـــول و 75 % لـسـان ،،

 إنـمـا الـمـتــوسـطـه دي غـلـبـانــه لـا طـايـلـه لـسـان و لـا طـايـلـه هـبــل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

أﻣــﻲ بـتـقــولــى : إنـتـي لـمـا تـتـجـوزي هـتـفـتـحـي بـيـت إزاى ؟
 قـولـتـلـهـا : ﻋـاﺩﻱ ﺑـاﻟـﻤـﻔـﺘــﺎﺡ
 -
 أصـلـاً أنـا أول مــرهْ أعــرف ،،
 إن أمــى بـتـعــرف تـقـلـب عـيـنـيـهـا زى أﻧـﺪﺭﺗـﻴـﻜــﺮ كــدهْ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

أنــا إنـسـانـهْ لـو أبـويـا إتـعـصـب عـلـيـا و زعـقـلـى ،،

 أعـيــط

 لـكـن لـو أمـى رمـتـنـى مـن الـبـلـكــونــهْ حـتـى ،،

 أطـلـعـلـهـا و أنـا بـضـحـك عـادى جــدا


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (18 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 يونيو 2013)

الصوره دي من صفحه اخوانيه 
1,370 shares مشاركه الصوره 
 -----------
 بعيد عن انه بيفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس بمزاجه 
 اللي عجبني انهم اعترفوا انهم خرفااااااااااان .... ياخروووف... ياخرووف :34ef:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2013)

ﺣﻤﻠﻪ " ﺗﺠﺮﺩ " ﺟﻤﻌﺖ 200 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﻞ 149 ﺍﻟﻒ ﻧﺴﻤﺔ
ﺍﺯﺍﻱ ﻳﺎﺟﺪﻉ ﺍﺯﺍﻱ


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ﺣﻤﻠﻪ " ﺗﺠﺮﺩ " ﺟﻤﻌﺖ 200 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﻞ 149 ﺍﻟﻒ ﻧﺴﻤﺔ
> ﺍﺯﺍﻱ ﻳﺎﺟﺪﻉ ﺍﺯﺍﻱ


اي حاجه فيها الاخوان لازم تكون مبرووكه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2013)

*يعني هي الهبله هتجيب دكتور *

*
*






​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يعني هي الهبله هتجيب دكتور *
> 
> *
> *
> ...



:fun_oops:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

إمـتـحـان 2020 ،،

 أيـهـمـا أفـضـل : ركـبـونـى مـرجـحـتـى أمـ ركـبـونـى زحـلـيـقـتـى ؟ "

 و مـا قـصـد الـشـاعـر بـجـمـلـة " عـايـز أركـبـهـا لـوحـدى " ؟

 هـل هـى أنـانـيـهْ أمـ تـدل عـلـى ضـيـق الـمـكـان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2013)

*تعلم اللهجة المصرية بدون معلم

اقترب قليلا = (خود ياد)
قصير القامة = (قزعة)
ماذا دهاك يا رجل ؟؟ = (مال اهلك بتبصلي كدا ليه)
انه ياكل = (قاعد بيطفح)
شديد الدهاء = (حدق ابن الناصحه)
ادعوك لحتساء الشاي = (تشب شاي)
كما اقول لك = (زمبؤلك كدا)
حسنا سوف اذهب = (قشطا اطير انا)
لما تتسأل عملت اي ف اﻻمتحان
لم احل جيدا ف اﻻمتحان لقد اخطأت كثيرا = (بــــلح)￼ :t16:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2013)

*
ﻣﻮﺑﺎﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺎﺕ
ﺃﺑﻮﻫﺎ ((Dady ))
ﺃﻣﻬﺎ ((Mamy ))
ﺍﺧﺘﻬﺎ ((Soso ))
ﺍﺧﻮﻫﺎ ((Keke ))
ﺻﺎﺣﺒﺘﻬﺎ ((Antemty ))
ﺣﺒﻴﺒﻬﺎ )) Mon Mon ((
ﺟﺪﺗﻬﺎ ((Nana ))
----------------------
ﻣﻮﺑﺎﻳــﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﻟـﺪ -:
ابوه ((الحاج صاحب البيت
امه ((البركة
اخته ((البايرة
اخوه ((الكبير
تاجر المخدرات ((ابو رباب
حبيبته ((الحكومة
صاحبه الرخم((صبرنى يارب
صاحبه التانى((المعتوه
جدته ((المومياء​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

أيـــووهْ كـــان بـيـحبـنــي أووووي 
 و بـيـعـامـلـنـى بـحـنيــهْ فـظـيـعـهْ 
 و كــل يــومـ يـجـيـبلـي ورد و كــدهْ :$
 و قــالــي إنــه هـيـجـيـب أهـلـه و يـخـطـبـنـي ^^

 -و إتـخـطـبـتــوا !! *_*

 - لـأ مــا أنــا صـحـيـت علي صــوت أخـتـي
 بـتـسـألـنـي علي فــردة الـشــراب بـتـاعـتـهـا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

صاحبــتى اشــتمها .. تشتمنـــــى !! ‫

 تمـــآآم كـــده !!‬ ‫

 انمــا اشتمها وتقلـــى ربـــنا يســـاآمحــكـ !!!‬ ‫

 مكنـــش العشـــم يآآ بنت الاصــــول !!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

الـو أيـوه يـآطنـط
 عـآيزه مـآمـآ !! حـآضر

 "خبطـه مـن مـآمـآ فـ درآعـي"

 ... معلـش يــآطنـط أصلهـآ نـآيمه

 "خبطـه تـآنيه"

 قصـدي نـزلـت تجيـب حـآجـه :$$

 "خبطـه تـآلتـه"

 مـآمـآ ميـن يـآ طنـط النمـره غلـط


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

ﻗﻤــــــﺔ ﺁﻟﺮﻋـــــــــــــــﺐ

 ﻟﻤﺂ ﺗﺘﻜﻠﻢ ﻣﻊ ﺣﺒﻴﺒﺘﻚ ﻓﻮﻥ !..

 ﻭَ ﻣـــﻦ ﻧﻌﻮﻣﺔ ﺻﻮﺗﻬﺂ ﺗﺤﺲ ﺇﻧﻬا

 *
 *
 *
 *
 *

 ﻭﺍﺧﺪﺓ ﺷـــﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻴﻔﺂﺀ

 على ﺩﻟﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺂﻧﺴﻲ

 على نعومه صوت اليسا .,

 ﻭَ ﻣـــﺮﻩ ﻭﺣـــﺪﻩ ﺗﺘﺤـــﻮﻝ ﻟـ بعرور !!!!!!

 ﻟﻤﺂ ﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺂ ﺃﺧﺘﻬﺂ الصغيره ﻭ ﺗﻘـــﻮلها :

 ﺍﻃﻠﻌﻲ ﻭﺍﻗﻔﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺏ ﻳﺎ ﺣﻴﻮﺍﻧﺔ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

ﻣﺼﺮﻱ ﻭﻳﺎﺑﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻣﺘﺤﺎﻥ =..D   ‫

 ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺷﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻴﺤﻂ ﺍﻳﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ

 ﻭﺩﻧﻪ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻮﻳﺔ ﻓﺒﻴﺴﺄﻟﻪ ﺑﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻳﻪ..
 ﻗﺎﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻧﻲ : ﺍﺗﻄﻮﺭﻧﺎ ﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﺑﻨﺘﻜﻠﻢ
 ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻮﻳﻪ
 ﺷﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻗﺎﻡ ﻣﻄﻠﻊ ﻭﺭﻗﻪ ﻣﻦ
 ﺟﺰﻣﺘﻪ
 ﺳﺄﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻧﻲ : ﺍﻳﻪ ﺩﻩ ؟؟
 ﻗﺎﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ : ﻭﺻﻠﻨﻲ ﻓﺎﻛﺲ

 تحيا مصر يا جدع ^^‬


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

بنت في حضانة

 بقولها تعرفي تعدي من واحد لعشرة بالانجليزي
 قالتلي
 One , two , three , four , five , six , eight , nine , ten

 ...قولتلها اومال فين الـ Seven

 قالتلي لسه شارباها من شوية
 قولتلها حتى انتى بتعرفى تالشى
 قالتلي اه بعرف أألش وانشر واكنس كمان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

ﺗﺤﻴـہ ﻟگﻞ ﺑﻨﺖ ﻭﻫﻲ ﺻﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﺒﺴﺖ
 ﺷﺮﺑــﺂﺕ
 ﺑﻴﻀـہ ﺩﻧﺘﻴﻠـﺂ ﻭﺟﺰﻣـہ ﺳﻮﺩﻩ ﺑﺘﻠﻤﻊ XD XD
 ﻭﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﺷﻌﺮﻫــﺂ ﻗﻄﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﻟﺒﺴﺖ
 ﻓﺴﺘــﺂﺁﻥ ﻗﺼﻴﺮ ﺁﺁﻭﻯ
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﻣـﺂ ﺗﻀﺤگﻮﺵ ﻳــﺂ ﻭﻟـﺂﺩ ﺁﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺟــﺂﻱ
 ﻋﻠﻴگـﻤـ
 ﺗﺤﻴﺔ ﻟگﻞ ﺷـﺂﺏ ﻫﻮ ﺻﻐﻴﺮ
 ﺳﺮﺡ ﺷﻌﺮﻩ ﻋـ ﺁﻟـﺠﻨﺐ..ﻭ ﺭﻓـﻊ
 ﺁﻟﺒﻨﻄﻠﻮﻥ ﻟﺤﺪ ﺁﻟـﻮﺳﻂ xD !!
 xxxxxDD ﻭﻟﺒﺲ ﺑﺠـﺂﻣــﺂﺕ ﺷﻌﺒﻮﻟـا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

ﺇﻧـﺘـــﺤــﺎﺭ ﺇﻣــــﺮﺃﻩْ ﺇﻳـﻄـــﺎﻟـﻴــﻪْ .

 ﻟـﺄﻥ ﺯﻭﺟـﻬــﺎ ﻗـﺎﻝ ﻟﻬــﺎ : ﺇﺇﺍﻧﺘﻰ ﺗـﺨﻨـﺘﻰ !
 .
 .
 .
 ﻭ ﻓـــﻲ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺇﺫﺍ

 ﻗــﺎﻟـﻬــﺎ :- ﺇﺇﻧﺘﻰ ﺗـﺨﻨـﺘـﻰ ﺗــﻘـﻮﻟـــﻪ : ﻭﺍﻛــﻠــﻪْ ﻣــﻦ ﺟـﻴـﺐ ﺃﺑــــﻮﻙ ﺃﻧــﺎ !

 ~~~

 ﻭﻫﻮﺑﺎﺍ ﺇﺇﻳﺠﻴﺒﺸﻦ ﺇﺇﺳﺘﺎﻳﻞ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

ذات مومنت

لما تلاقى 2 حبيبة بيتكلموا فى البوستات و عمالين يقولوا انا نفسى تبقى معايا و هى ترود عليه و انا نفسى تبقى جامبى
 
 i Feel Like
 
 انا نفسى اعيش :


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

""ﻣـﺎ آﺟـﻤـﻞ ﺍلآﺳﺘـﻴـﻘــﺎﻅ ﻋﻠــﻰ ﺻـــﻮﺕ ﻭﺍﻟـﺪﺗـﻚ ﺍﻟﺤـــﻨﻮﻥ ﻭﻫـﻰ ﺗﻘــﻮﻝ ﻟﻚ ﻓـﻰ ﺣــﺐ

 .

 .

 .

 .

 .

 .

 ﻗــﻮﻡ ﻗــﺎﻣـﺖ ﻗﻴــﺎﻣـﺘـﻚ ﻣــﺎﻧـﺎ ﻟـﻮ ﻣﺨــﻠﻔﺔ ﻓــﺮﺩﺓ ﺷﺒﺸــﺐ ﻛــﺎنـت ﻫـتـﻨﻔـﻌـﻨﻰ ﺃﻛـــﺘﺮ ﻣﻨﻚ ! D:
 احببتي اماما


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

- دوقي ورق العنب كده شوفيه استوي؟
 - اه ده خلاص خلص
 -طب اطفي عليه بقي
 -لأ بقول خلص ..
 - طب منا بقولك اطفي عليه!!!
 -يا ماما خلص خلص الحله خلصت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

بالنسبه للجمله الي بيقولها كل مذيع"اخيرا و ليس اخرا " طب معناها ايه ونبي ..زي جميعهم و ليس كلهم كده!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

اتصل بيها الساعه 10 مساءآ ‫

 كنسلت عشان عندهم ضيوف
 اتصل تاني دخلت اوضتها وردت

 هي : الو ايوة ايه عاوز ايه يابني ؟!
 هو : بتعملي ايه‬  وضحكه صفرا كده

 هى: انا مش كنسلت عليك افهم بقى ان انا مش عارفه ارد

 هو: بس انتي وحشتينى  ‫
 هي: وانت كمان يلا اقفل بقى
 هو : لأ مش هقفل
 هي :يوه يابنى مش عارفه اتكلم

 هو: ايه يابت في ايه هو انا غريب عنك ده انا حتي قريب جدا هبقى من العيله‬   ‫

 هي: نعم ؟ قصدك ايه

 هو : قصدي انك حبيبتي وقريب جدا هتبقى مراتي‬  ‫

 هي :؟؟ ساكته ومستغربه
 هو: يلا بقى‬ ‫

 هي: يلا ايه؟

 هو: اخرجي البلكونة حالااااا‬  ‫

 هي : لأ طبعا مش هينفع بقولك عندنا ضيوف

 هو: هتسبينى واقف كده كتير يلا عشان لو مخرجتيش هزعق وابوظ الدنيا ♥♥

 هي: طب استنى شوية دقيقتين وهخرج

 هو : يامسهل ادينى مستني اهو‬ ‫

 هو :بت
 هي : نعم
 هو : بحبك اوي‬   ‫

 هي : انا كمان‬  ‫
 يلا اقفل بقا وانا خارجه اهو ،،،،

 فتحت البلكونة وخرجت ووقفت متنحه مش بتنطق
 ولقيت دبدوب كبيررر في ايديه

 و يافطه كبيررره
 مكتوب فيها

 (بحبك تتجوزينى؟)‬    ‫

 ولقيت اخوها واقف جنبه وبيضحكلها‬  ‫

 واتصل بيها و قالها ايه ردك
 وطبعا : هي مش عارفه تتكلم

 وردت قالتله طبعا موافقه يامجنووون بحبك يا احلي راجل في الدنيا‬   ‫

 وراح قافل السكه في وشها وقالها وهو واقف جنب اخوها تحت البيت بصوت عالي  بحبببببك وجاي اشرب الشاي بكره مع بابا وسابها ومشي هو واخوها

 وتوته توته خلصت الحدوته‬ ‫

 وفجأة وقعت من ع السرير عشان مكنتش مستغطيهxd
 البت صعباااانه عليا اوى ياجدعاااااااااان‬


----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2013)

*

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2013)

الشب: ممكن اشوف صورتك ؟؟​ البنت : اوك لحظة​ بعد لحظات​ البنت : ها شو رأيك ؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.​ شوفو الضحيه !!​ 

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2013)

*ﺭﻳﻢ ﻣﺎﺟﺪ: أﻧﺖ ﻗﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻵﺛﺎﺭ ﺃﺻﻨﺎﻡ؟ 
محافظ الأقصر: ﻟﻢ ﺃﺫﻛﺮ ﺷﻴﺌﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺻﻨﺎم ﺇﻃﻼﻗﺎ !! 

[YOUTUBE]PNcz0wuELtA[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (20 يونيو 2013)

_*انا لو نزلت يوم 30/6 و مت ابويا هينفخنى  هههه *_​


----------



## Veronicaa (20 يونيو 2013)

هذا  الرئيس ساخر . هزلي . غير حقيقي . غير موضوعي . و غير محايد . و الخطابات  التي يلقيها خياليه و لا تمت للواقع بصله . و أي تشابه بينه و بين الواقع  هو أغرب من الخيال . أه نسيت أقولكو هذا الرئيس للأخوان فقط . نظرا لما  يقدمه الرئيس من محتوي للأهل و العشيره و قد يكون غير مناسب لبعض الفئات  الحزبيه . لذلك لزم التنويه . من الأخر كدا أي حد هيستغرب . يقوم دلوقتي .  عشان ميدايقش مننا . ادينا قلنالكو أهوه .

 قومتو ؟ . قومتو خلاص ؟؟؟ . مساء الفل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2013)

*مرسي راح وحدة عسكرية مرسي سأل الحرس اللي واقف على باب الوحدة وقال مرسي : لماذا لم تقف لي.. وتؤدي التحية العسكرية لي
 قال الحرس : هو انت ضابط
 قال مرسي : انا فوق
 قال الحرس : نقيب
 قال مرسي : فوق
** قال الحرس : رائد
 قال مرسي : فوق
 قال الحرس : مقدم
 قال مرسي : فوق
 قال الحرس : عقيد
 قال مرسي : فوق
 قال الحرس : عميد
 قال مرسي : فوق
 قال الحرس : لواء
 قال مرسي : فوق
 قال الحرس : فريق
 قال مرسي : فوق
 قال الحرس : مشير
 قال مرسي : فوق
 قال الحرس : بعد مشير مفيش
 قال مرسي : أهو انا مفيش ..مفيش بنزين... مفيش سولار... مفيش غاز ... مفيش  كهرباء ... مفيش فلوس... مفيش عِيشه رخيصة .... مفيش اقتصاد ... مفيش  سياحة ... مفيش شغل .... مفيش سياسة ... مفيش أمن ... مفيش ضمير ... مفيش  اسلام .... مفيش حرب مع اسرائيل ...... مفيش غير اهلي وعشيراتي ... ومفيش  عندي غير كدة
 - « أنا أول مفيش مدني منتخب ».*​


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (20 يونيو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> هذا  الرئيس ساخر . هزلي . غير حقيقي . غير موضوعي . و غير محايد . و الخطابات  التي يلقيها خياليه و لا تمت للواقع بصله . و أي تشابه بينه و بين الواقع  هو أغرب من الخيال . أه نسيت أقولكو هذا الرئيس للأخوان فقط . نظرا لما  يقدمه الرئيس من محتوي للأهل و العشيره و قد يكون غير مناسب لبعض الفئات  الحزبيه . لذلك لزم التنويه . من الأخر كدا أي حد هيستغرب . يقوم دلوقتي .  عشان ميدايقش مننا . ادينا قلنالكو أهوه .
> 
> قومتو ؟ . قومتو خلاص ؟؟؟ . مساء الفل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

ﺑـﺘــﻮﻉ الثانويةhttps://www.facebook.com/hashtag/ﺍﻟـﺜـﺎﻧـﻮﻳـهْ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺎﻣـهْ ﺍﻟلـﻲ ﺑـﻴـﻘـﻮﻟـﻮﺍ إﻧـﻬـﻢ فـي ﻋُـﻨـﻖ ﺍﻟـﺰﺟـﺎﺟـهْ

 أحــب أﻗــﻮﻟـﻬـﻢ إنـكـم لـمـا ﻫـﺘـﺪﺧـلـوا ﺍﻟـﻜـﻠـﻴـهْ ﻫـﺘـﺒـﻘـوا ﻓـﻲ ﺍﻟـﺸـﺎلـيـمـو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

كُــل مــا أشــوف صُــورتِــى فِـ الـبـطَـاقٌــه ،،،

 أقــول الـحـمـد لله الـمُـهـمـ الـأخـلـاق ^^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

That moment :

 لمــا واحـــدهْ مــش بتـــسأل عنــي و لـا بـتـعــبــرني ألـاقـيـهــا داخلــه تكلمنــي

 I Feel like :

 خشى عليــــــا بـ الشعـــــــار ..

 * أزيـــــــــــك يــا بــت عاملــة ايــــــه ,, !!
 لـأ مـــــــش ده !!

 * عــايـزيــن ننــزل يــوم بجــد انتــي وحشانــي جــدا و بســأل عليكي  العيــال و رقمــك ضاع و موبــايلي باظ و عمتــي مــاتت و انا كنـــت  متلخبطــة خالــص اليــومين اللي فاتــوا بس واحشـــــاني دنــا ديمــا  بفكــر فيكــي و الله ..
 لـأ بــــردو مش دهْ !!

 * بقولك ايــــــه . كنـــــت عايزاكـــــي في خــــدمــهْ كـــــده .... !!

 أيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوه هـــو ده !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

ﺫﺁﺕ ﻣﻮﻣﻨﺖ

 و انتى سينجل ‫ 

 ﻟﻤﺂ ﺗﻶ‌ﻗﻲ ﻭﺁﺣﺪﻩ ﻛﺂﺗﺐ ﻟﺤﺒﻴﺒﻬﺎ

  ( BaBy ) ﺃﻧﺂ ﺯﻋﻶ‌ﻧﻪ ﻣﻨﻚ ﻳﺂ
  ﻋﺸﺂﻥ ﻣﺶ ﺳﻤﻌﺖ ﻣﻨﻚ ﻛﻠﻤﻪ "ﺑﺤﺒﻚ" ﺍﻧﻬﺎﺭﺩﻩ

 U feel Like 

 ﺃﻧﺂ ﺯﻋﻼ‌ﻧﺔ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺃﻛﻞ ﻛﺸﺮﻱ


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*ابو الفتوح فى حوار:-
اللي فهمته انه قال انه اخوان بس مش اخوان اوي يعني :dntknw:
انه نازل يوم 30-6 علشان انتخابات رئاسيه مبكره, بس مش عايز يسقط مرسي :smil13:
انه مع الثوار وضد المتمردين :new2:
انه ضد الاخوان بس بيحترمهم :a82:
ان الفلول هم سبب فشل مرسي وان مرسي بطبيعته فاشل :smil12:
ان شباب الاخوان هم الامل بس مغيبين ومكتب الارشاد مسيطر عليهم :dance:
ان مصر دوله قويه بس طريه :t33:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

حظى ف الدنيا بالظبط زى حظ حسن الشافعى ف عرب ايدول

 بينه وبين نانسى عجرم
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 (أحلام)


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)




----------



## max mike (20 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2013)

* added a new photo.‎*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

*" ربـنـــا يــســــامــحــك"

 " هـيـسـامـحـنـــى إن شــــاء الله"

 الـجـملـــهْ اللـى خــدت جــايــزهْ نــوبـــل فـِ إسـتـفـــزاز الـمـصـــريـيــن*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

*كـالـعـادهْ و أنــا طــالـعـه مـن الـبـيـت لـمـحـت راجـل كــدهْ مــن بـعـيــد
 بـيـجــرى بـ إتـجــاهــى
 طـلـع ( طـومـاس إديـسـون ) مـخـتــرع الـكـهــربــاء

 و قــالــى : إنــتـى !
 قـولـتـلـه : أيــون عــايــز إيــه ؟

 و قــال :
 بـحــثــت عـنـكـى طــويـلـا لـأعـتـذر لـأنـى عـنـدمـا إخـتــرعــت الـإنــارهْ
 لـمـ أكــن أعـلـمـ بــوجــودك
 و لــــــكـــــــــــــــن ســأعـلـنـهــا الـآن

 أنــت مــن تـضـيـئيـــن الـدنـيـا فـلـا حــاجــهْ لـإخـتـراعــى . .

 أحــرجـنـى بـصـراحــه الــراجــل دهْـ

 لـأ و إيــه نـيــوتــن كــان بـيـبـصـلـى مـن بـعـيــد 
 كــأنــه عــايـــز يـقــول حــاجــهْ عــن الـجـاذبـيــه

 بــس مــا عـبــرتــووووش ^______^*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (21 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

*الــجــيــش يــعــلــن مــســانــدتــه الــكــامــلــه لــلــرئــيــس مــرســي فــي 30يــونــيــو الــمــقــبــل
 ويـــــقـــــرر
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 إرســــال 2 عــــســاكــــر لـــلإتــحــاديـــة
 عــشــان يـــســـاعــدوا الاستبن يــلــم حــاجــتــه مــن الــقــصـــر 
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

*
شايفين الاعداد
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 خاف يا عيد

*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2013)

*
الــجــيــش يــعــلــن مــســانــدتــه الــكــامــلــه لــلــرئــيــس مــرســي فــي 30يــونــيــو الــمــقــبــل
 ويـــــقـــــرر
.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
إرســــال 2 عــــســاكــــر لـــلإتــحــاديـــة
 عــشــان يـــســـاعــدوا الــريس يــلــم حــاجــتــه مــن الــقــصـــر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

ﻟﺤﺪ ﺩﻟﻮﻗﺘﻰ 35 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﻭ ﻟﻮ ﻓﻀﻠﻮ ﻳﺰﻳﺪﻭﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻌﺪﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺑﺘﻨﻘﻠﻪ ﺻﻔﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺇﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻳﻮﺻﻠﻮ 2 ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ 6


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

ﻭﺍﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﺘﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺰﻟﺰﻝ ﺍﺭﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﻪ
ﻣﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺀ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

ﺑﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻃﻘﻢ ﺍﺭﺑﻊ ﻗﻨﻮﺍﺕ
) ﺃﻭﻥ ﺗﻲ ﻓﻲ، ﺑﻲ ﺑﻲ ﺳﻲ ﻋﺮﺑﻲ، ﺳﻲ ﺑﻲ ﺳﻲ، ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ (
ﺑﻤﻨﺘﻬﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻤﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻧﺒﺬ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻒ!
ﺍﺩﻳﻨﻲ ﺳﻠﻤﻴﻪ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﻋﺎﻳﺰﻩ ﺍﺗﻮﺏ ،،^_^


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *كـالـعـادهْ و أنــا طــالـعـه مـن الـبـيـت لـمـحـت راجـل كــدهْ مــن بـعـيــد*
> _*بـيـجــرى بـ إتـجــاهــى*_
> _*طـلـع ( طـومـاس إديـسـون ) مـخـتــرع الـكـهــربــاء*_
> 
> ...


 

اديسون ونيوتن :36_19_2:​ 

طب وايه يعني 
حالة اغماء لمجموعة من البنات لحظة خروجي من المنزل أعمل اية طيب اقعد فى البيت ​ 



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> اديسون ونيوتن :36_19_2:​
> 
> طب وايه يعني
> حالة اغماء لمجموعة من البنات لحظة خروجي من المنزل أعمل اية طيب اقعد فى البيت ​
> ...






_لالالالالا طبعا دا اسمه انك بتغير منى ودا شى انا مش اسمحه ابدا :t26::t26::t26:

امال انا اعمل اية انى لمجرد انى بس عينى جاءت فيها تراب وغمزت لقيت حالة اغماء اكتر منك

:t7::t7::t7:

يابنى نحن نختلف عن الاخرون ( يارب سامحنى ع التواضع دا بقى ):08::08::08:_


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (21 يونيو 2013)

ده اللي هو ازاي


----------



## The Dragon Christian (21 يونيو 2013)

اوجد الاختلافات السبعه بين الصورتين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2013)

* 

*





​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يونيو 2013)

*,.*













*.،*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2013)

*



*​


----------



## چاكس (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 يونيو 2013)

امين ولد نوال


----------



## dodoz (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 يونيو 2013)

*الاخوان بيقولوا على مليونيتهم اكبر تجمع بشري في تاريخ مصر والعالم.. هو اكبر فعلا..*

* بس مش بشري*


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


[YOUTUBE]/2_zgJ-JVDYo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يونيو 2013)

^_^




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 يونيو 2013)

*عشان محمد عساف كسب اﻻراب آيدل رئيس فلسطين خلاه سفير للنوايا الحسنه بمزايا دبلوماسية
 .
 .
 لو كان أحمد جمال كسب كان مرسى اداله مولد كهربا و جركنين مايه معدنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يونيو 2013)

ارحم امي العيانه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## max mike (23 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يونيو 2013)

* أنا ممكن استحمل أي فشل في حياتي إلا "فشل الاتصال بالانترنت" 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

أنــا الـبـنـت اللـي إتــقــالـهــا أنــا كـنــت فـكــراكــي تـنـكــه ،،


 بــس لـمـا عــرفـتــك طـلـعــتـي زي الـعـســل


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يونيو 2013)

* لما تقوم خناقة بين راجل ومراته*





ياااا هو .... هونجا بونجا ....ياعالم يامجانين


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2013)

تتهمون  الناهض بأمر الله امير المؤمنين مرسي رضي الله عنه بالتخابر مع جهات  أجنبية أيها الأغبياء [حماس] ليست أجنبية انها أحد اذرع [الإخوان المسلمين]  لهم مالنا وعليهم ماعلينا






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2013)

*مؤمن بالامير محمد مرسي رئيس مصر *

منذ 2 ساعات

سألني ابني عنبسة: لماذا يطلق المرتدون اسم البوب على البرادعي؟!
 قلت: لأنه كـ البوبكورن منفوخ من الخارج و فارغ من الداخل. ثم سأل عن موسى فصفعته






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2013)

*ام ايمن:الرئيس مرسى لم يهرب من السجن ، فقد لفظه السجن كما لفظ الحوت سيدنا يونس*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> هههههههههههههه


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 حصلى كدا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس كانت خلفها حيطه فكنت اطير على الحيطه اخبط و ارض فيها و اطير تانى و ارض و اتصنفرت  
 كنت بنقظ طفل--  شلته و اتنسنفرت انا-- مش افصلها مثلا!! لا إزااى المخ بيقف اوقات--:closedeye


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يونيو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (24 يونيو 2013)

*من بركات " النهضة "*


*فرمان رئاسي 
*
*قررت الرئاسة تغيير*
* تقديرات الجامعات*


*من " جيد " إلي شاطر*


*و من " جيد جداٌ" إلي شاطر جداً*


*و من " ممتاز " إلي بديع*


*و حذر إستعمال كلمة " ميرسي "*

*في حالات النجاح لا قدر الله*


*لا لأخونة التقديرات *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +febronia+ (24 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2013)

* صورة لشباب الاخوان متجمع عند كورنيش #الزقازيق بالشوم 

 كلمني اكتر عن السلمية
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2013)

* امير قطر الجديد مع ماما موزة !!


 هههههههههههههههههه
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2013)

* امير قطر الجديد مع ماما موزة !!


 هههههههههههههههههه
*





​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (25 يونيو 2013)

عجبتني 





وتكون ساده


----------



## The Dragon Christian (25 يونيو 2013)

الله عليك يافنان 
زي بالظبط كده" لا تجعل المذاكره تلهيك عن الامتحانات "


----------



## Veronicaa (25 يونيو 2013)

نظام الشعب المصري في رمضان

 لو واحد رايح يتخانق مع واحد ( قوي ) يقولہ اللهم اني صائم ..

 ولما يتخانق مع واحد ( مسكين ) يقوله متخلنيش افطر عليك


----------



## Veronicaa (25 يونيو 2013)

محمد مرسي 2012 "انا رئيس لكل المصريين"

 محمد مرسي 2013 "انا رئيس للي فاضل من المصريين"

 محمد مرسي 2015 "انا رئيس, فين المصريين"


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يونيو 2013)

هو : يلا يابنتي إنزلي بقي

 هي : لآ مش لاعبه ياعم ، أنا مكسوفه

 هو : يا يابنتي إنزلي نفسي راااح حرام عليكي مكلتش من الصبح
 ...
 هي : لآ ياعم قلت مش نازله أنا حابه أفضل هنا فـ التكييف

 هو : يا يابنتي الناس مستنيانا وبتتفرج علينا عيب كدا الله يكسفك

 هي : لا ماليش دعوه وبعدين هما هيرحوا فين اديهم قاعدين شويه

 هو : طيب مفيش غير حل واحد قدامـــــــــــي

 هي : إيه هو بقي هتشلني صااااح هيييييييه هييييييه

 هو : إيه الجو القديم ده ياحبيبتي لا أشدك من ديل الفستان

 هو : يا مسهل ياارب يامنجي نجـي إنتي قولتلي كام كيلو

 هي : احم !! أنا مش قولت خالص ولا جبت سيرة حتي

 هو : ياحررام ظلمتك ! اكييد الجاذبيه هي اللي مثبتاكي في الآرض

 هي : هههههه الحمدلله تصدق مُمكن ياحبيبي كلك مفهومية

 هو : طب ايديك معايا بقي يا رخمه هانم أحسن اسيبك وامشي

 هي : أديني نزلت هو يلآ وشوشني بقي كده زي الافلام وانا اضحك

 هو : يالهووي البنت كانت بعقلها طيب روحي إنتي وهأبقي أسباقك

 هي : يا راجل !! يعني تنزلني عشان تقعد إنت ده جنان ده ولا ايه

 هو : ما إنتي تعبتيني قولت أريح شويه روحي محدش هياخد باله

 هي : طب محدش هياخد باله ليه هو بال محدش مضايقه ف حاجة

 هو : إيه دا فصلتيني تصدقي ايه الخفه ديه كلها يلا من هنا

 هي : عشان تعرف يلآ هنتاخر ولآ اجيب اي حد أنكشه وأدخل القاعه

 هو : أي حد مين بقي إن شاء الله ، إنتي تعرفي حد غيري أصلاً

 هي : طبعا مُعجبيني كتيير بس أشاور وأنت تلآقي صف واقف كدا

 هو : تعالي هنا يابنت ..وجري وراها بقي والي مايشتري يتفرج


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يونيو 2013)

کــــل حــــاجــــه فـــي زمــانــا ده إتـغـيــــرت :|
 حـــتــــي الـقـطـــــط -
 -
 -
 -زمـــــاآن گـنـــــت تـهـشـهــــآا تـطــلــــع
 تــــجـــــري ,,
 لــگــــن دلـــوقـــت تـهـشـهـــا تـقـــــف
 تـبـصــــلك ,, گـــأنـهـــــا
 بـتــــقولك فـــي حــــاجـــه
 أنـــا واقـفــــه فـــي مـــلك الـحـكـومــــه


----------



## AdmanTios (25 يونيو 2013)

*






إبتسم فأنت في " أم الدنيا " 
*​


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*وثيقة  هيرُغليفية جاء فيها خبر انتصار الناهض بأمر الله امير المؤمنين مرسي رضي  الله عنه على الهكسوس "بنو ليبرال ايام الفراعنة" ترجمتها حرفيا :
 [في خضم المعركة ضد الهكسوس ولد طفل عجيب، فقد خرج من رحم أمه كما تخرج السكينة من البطيخة، ومشى منذ اليوم  الأول، وتعلم الهرتلة في يومه الثاني. استغرب الناس ودعوا قائد الجيش  الثالث الميداني ليرى المعجزة، لكنه ارسل اليهم برسالة مع احد الجنود قرأها  مرسي بنفسه ولم يكن قد اتم يومه الثالث مشى بعينيه على الورقة ثم ارتفع  صوته بالكلام المكتوب فيها "هو انا فاضي للكلام ده يا ولاد الهبلة الهكسوس  هيفشخوكوا" وعندها استعجب الناس من حكمة مرسي وعبقريته الشديدة ؛ قال احدهم  “الواد ده برنس” وسأله الآخر "بتجيب حشيشك منين؟"، عندها نظر مرسي الى  الناس ولم يكن يرتدي الا الكفولة (مكانش في بامبرز ساعتها فا كانوا لفينه  بفوطه ناشفة) وقال {باااااعاااابساااااع} وفجأة اترفع الهتاف والتصفيق  واقيمت الموائد وذبحت العجول والخرفان احتفالا بمرسي الذي انتصر على  الهكسوس بكلمة واحدة لم يفهمها أحد]
*


*


*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*مؤمن بالامير محمد مرسي رئيس مصر *

الأمس

صعقت بالرد الالي لشركة الفودافون واذا بصوت ليبرالية تتغنج وتتأوه وتقول بوقاحة وبصوت شهواني "عزيزي المشترك" !!
 يجب وقف هذه المهزلة !!






​


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه  
حلوه تشبيه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

* صورة من مجلس الشورى الإخوانى اليوم ..
 الصورة تجمع وزير المالية و وزير التخطيط خلال مناقشة الموازنة العامة للدولة للعام المالى الجديد
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/دقدق
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*البنت لما بتشترى فستان جديد ..

 ازيك ياسارة فستانك جميل اوووى اشتريتيه منين ؟

 مممم ... من محل نسيت اسمه .... والكارت ضاع ... والمحل اتحرق
 ...وصاحبه مات كمان !

 اهم حاجه ان صاحبتها متشتريش زيه

 الولاد ....
 بيروحو سبعه يشتروا نفس الطقم علشان يعملولهم خصم
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

* البرداعى و حمدين هما اللى بيدفعوا ههههههههههههههه
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*فيديو مسخرة السنين عن مرسي ... السلطان مارنجوس الأول* *كله يسيب اللي في ايده ويشوف الفيديو ده *

[YOUTUBE]py1s8A6Hjuo#at=341[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2013)

_*للبيع 10 لتر بنزين 92 
للجادين فقط والوسطاء يمتنعون*_​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (26 يونيو 2013)

*
  #ننفرد بخطاب #مرسى غدا الأربعاء ...
 =====================================
 জাহাঙ্গীরের রহস্যময় অন্তর্ধানে নির্ #اهلى و #عشيرتى
 গাজীপুর সিটি কর #التوكتك  اتوكتكপদে আওয়ামীا আলমের রহস্যময় অন্তর্ধান নিয়ে জনমনে ব্যাপক  জল্পনা-কল্পনার সৃষ্টি হচ্ছে। আওয়ামী লীগ সমর্থিত প্রার্থী অ্যাডভোকেট মো.  আজমত উল্ল¬াহ খানের সমর্থনে গত صوابع صوابعরে দাঁড়ানোর ঘোষণা দেয়ার পর  থেকে অনেকটা অজ্ঞাতবাসে চলে গেছেন তিনি। গত চারদিনে তার কোনো হদিস পাওয়া  যাচ্ছে না। কর্মী-সমর্থকরাও তার সঙ্গে যোগাযোগ ক #اهلى و #عشيرتىএকাধিক  মোবাইল ফোন মঙ্গলবার থেকে বন্ধ পাওয়া যাচ্ছে। তার এ রহস্যময় আচরণে সবার  মধ্যে ধূম্রজালের সৃষ্টি হচ্ছে। তিনি কোথায় কীভাবে আছেন তা কোনোভাবেই বের  কالتوكتكয়ে আওয়ামী লীগ নেতা-কفلولভাব লক্ষ্য করা যাচ্ছে। মো. জাহাঙ্গীর  আলমের কর্মী-সমর্থকরা কেউفلول উল্ল¬াহ খানের পক্ষে প্রচারণায় নামলেও অনেকে  এখনো দ্বিধাগ্রস্ত অবস্থায় আছেন। গতকাল শুক্রবার তার ভোগড়ার বাসায়  গিয়ে দেখা গেছে তার পরিবারের কোনো সদস্য বাمؤامرةকের কাছে তার খোঁজ জানতে  চাইলে সে কোনো খোঁজ দিতে পারেدونت ميكس  ব্যবহৃত গাড়িটি গ্যারেজে দেখা গেছে। জাহাঙ্গীর নিখোঁজ হওয়ার পর থেকে তার  বাসায় আগের মতো লোকজনেরالتوكتك। মো. জাহাঙ্গীর আলমের এ রহস্যময় অন্তর্ধান  আওয়ামী লীগ সমর্থিত প্রার্থী অ্যাডভোকেট আজমত উল্ল¬াহ খানের নির্বাচনে  বিরূপ প্রভাব ফেলতে পারে বলে অনেকে আশঙ্কা প্রকাশ করছেন।
 আজমত উল্ল¬া ও মান্নানের ব্যাপক গণসংযোগ #اهلى و #عشيرتى
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااااااااته ...

-------------------
تعليق الاخوان علي الخطاب :
الله عليك ياريس بيقول حكم بس اللي يفهم !!
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)

- شــوفـتـنـى : لـأ
 - شـوفـتـك : لـأ
 - خـرجـنـا النـهـاردهْـ : مـا حـصـلـش

 دول إتـنــيــن صـحـاب عـامـلـيـن مـصـيـبـهْ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)

يـحـطـولـنـا إمـتـحـان صـعـب و يـكـتـبـولـنـا

 " بـالـنـجـاح و الـتـوفـيـق "

 طـيـب حـطـولـنـا إمـتـحــان سـهـل

 و إكـتـبـولـنـا " يــارب تـسـقـطــوا "


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (26 يونيو 2013)

*باسم عودة: حملة ''الخوف'' هي وراء أزمة البنزين

 اعتبر الدكتور باسم عودة وزير التموين، أزمة في توافر الوقود
بمحطات  البنزين مصطنعة بسبب حملة ''الخوف'' و القلق
المنتشرة بين المواطنين من  شائعة توقف ضخ المواد البترولية
بدءاً من يوم 26 يونيو، إلى أحداث 30 يونيو  مؤكداً أنه من غير المعقول
حدوث مثل هذه الأزمة في هذا المنتج لأن مصر  تنتجه بنسبة 85%.

فعلاً أنسب مكان لهذا التصريح " جبهة الــــتــــهـــــــــيـــــــــس الشعبيه "*

*
حوار لمواطن مصرى لديه حقوق مصرية​
يسعدنى ياعمى انى اطلب ايد بنتك

 الاب:حضرتك بتشتغل ايه؟

العريس: فى مكان حساس

الاب:مدير مكتب باكينام الشرقاوى مثلا ؟

العريس:اكبر يا عمى 

الاب:المخابرات العامة يعنى 

العريس:مكان اكبر و اهم ياعمى

الاب:فين يعنى يا ابنى..الرئاسة مثلا

العريس:بقولك اكبر يا عمى 

الاب:كده مش فاضل غير انك تكون مدير مكتب خيرت الشاطر 

العريس:بقول لحضرتك اهم مكان فى مصر حاليا

الاب:حيرتنى معاك يا ابنى ما تقول وتريحنى

العريس بكل الاطة وهو بيولع السيجارة: انا عامل فى بنزينة يا عمى 

الاب: الف الف مبروك يا ابنى ........ جارية لسيدها
​
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 يونيو 2013)

*لو* *باسم عودة وزير التموين في أزمة الوقود*
*ب يتيس*
*يبقي  أحنا  لازم  نهيسسسس*


​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يونيو 2013)

*فرحة أحد المصريين بعد نجاحه ف ملء خزان الوقود فى سيارته*​ 



*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*سخرت الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت من سفر الشيخ حازم  صلاح أبو إسماعيل في تغريدة لها على تويتر قائلة:" أنباء عن السبب الحقيقي  وراء سفر حازم أبو إسماعيل لألمانيا،
ذهب ليحاصر مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي الألمانية بعد تأمين الجيش للمصرية".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*  
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*ننفرد بخطاب مرسى قبلها بساعات........

 .
 জাহাঙ্গীরের রহস্যময় অন্তর্ধানে নির্اهلى وعشيرتى

  গাজীপুর সিটি কর(التوكتك اتوكتك) পদে আওয়ামীا আলমের রহস্যময় অন্তর্ধান  নিয়ে জনমনে ব্যাপক জল্পনা-কল্পনার সৃষ্টি হচ্ছে। আওয়ামী লীগ সমর্থিত  প্রার্থী অ্যাডভোকেট মো. আজমত উল্ল¬াহ খানের সমর্থনে গত (صوابع صوابع) রে  দাঁড়ানোর ঘোষণা দেয়ার পর থেকে অনেকটা অজ্ঞাতবাসে চলে গেছেন তিনি। গত  চারদিনে তার কোনো হদিস পাওয়া যাচ্ছে না। কর্মী-সমর্থকরাও তার সঙ্গে  যোগাযোগ ক (اهلى وعشيرتى) একাধিক মোবাইল ফোন মঙ্গলবার থেকে বন্ধ পাওয়া  যাচ্ছে। তার এ রহস্যময় আচরণে সবার মধ্যে ধূম্রজালের সৃষ্টি হচ্ছে। তিনি  কোথায় কীভাবে আছেন তা কোনোভাবেই বের ক (التوكتوك) য়ে আওয়ামী লীগ নেতা(-ক  (فلول) ভাব লক্ষ্য করা যাচ্ছে। মো. জাহাঙ্গীর আলমের কর্মী-সমর্থকরা কেউ  (فلول )উল্ল¬াহ খানের পক্ষে প্রচারণায় ( 56734 ) নামলেও অনেকে এখনো  দ্বিধাগ্রস্ত অবস্থায় আছেন। গতকাল শুক্রবার তার ভোগড়ার বাসায় গিয়ে দেখা  গেছে তার পরিবারের কোনো সদস্য বা (مؤامرة) কের কাছে তার খোঁজ জানতে চাইলে  সে কোনো খোঁজ দিতে পারে (دونت ميكس) ব্যবহৃত গাড়িটি গ্যারেজে দেখা গেছে।  জাহাঙ্গীর নিখোঁজ হওয়ার পর থেকে তার বাসায় আগের لجلج মতো লোকজনের  (التوكتك) রভাব ফেলতে পারে বলে অনেকে আশঙ্কা প্রকাশ করছেন।(القرد  والقراداتى)খানের নির্বাচনে বিরূপ প্রভাব ফেলতে পারে বলে অনেকে আশঙ্কা  প্রকাশ করছেন। (اهلى وعشيرتى) দ্বিধাগ্রস্ত অবস্থায় আছেন। গতকাল শুক্রবার  তার ভোগড়ার বাসায় গি(انا رئيس لكل المصريين) যারেজে দেখা গেছে। জাহাঙ্গীর  নিখোঁজ হওয়ার পর থেকে তার বাসায় আগের(البنزين محتاج تانكات والبنزين موش  محتاج تانكات ولازم التانكات لتخزين البنزين ومش لازم نخزن البنزين ف  التانكات )

 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااااااااته ..*
​


----------



## Veronicaa (26 يونيو 2013)

معاناتي اليومية


----------



## jajageorge (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

*خالد الصاوي ، من التأجيل المتكرر لموعد إلقاء الرئيس للخطاب.  	وقال خلال تغريدته على حسابه الشخصى على تويتر ،" مرسي بيعتذرعن تأخيره  لقاعة المؤتمرات وبيقولكم هو واقف فى بنزينة بيمون .. وإن البنزينة مفيهاش  مشكلة بس عليها ناس كتير جدا علشان بنزينهم حلو".  	*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى بيقول اننا حلمنا نزيل الغم ..و الكاميرا جابت الصف الأول " الكتاتنى . باكينام .رفعت . " ...يا لهووووووى على الغم*


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (26 يونيو 2013)

نحن غير قابلين للانضغاط ههههههههه
يا لهوي على التعبير هههه الراجل ده عسل خخخخخخخ


----------



## Veronicaa (26 يونيو 2013)

*هذا الخطاب ساخر هزلي غير حقيقي وغير موضوعي و اي كلام فيه فهو اغرب من الخيال ، أى حد بيتفقع..يقوم دلوقتى،انتوا قومتوا أصلاً !*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (26 يونيو 2013)

* في مصر بس اول رئيس ف العالم يخطب يوم الأربع ويخلص الخطاب الخميس ^_^
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (26 يونيو 2013)

* اهم ما جاء في خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي بعيدا عن الاستهزاء والتريقه نقول اللي لينا واللي علينا :
 .
 .
 .
 .
.
.
.
.
 .
 .
 আলমের রহস্যময় অন্তর্ধান 
 নিয়ে জনমনে ব্যাপক জল্পনা-কল্পনার সৃষ্টি হচ্ছে।
 আওয়ামী লীগ সমর্থিত প্রার্থী অ্যাডভোকেট মো. 
 আজমত উল্ল¬াহ খানের সমর্থনে গত
 জাহাঙ্গীর নিখোঁজ হওয়ার পর থেকে তার
 مستني ايه يعني من خطاب الرئيس محمد مورسي مورسي 

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (26 يونيو 2013)

قرار مفاجئ من cbc عن باسم يوسف: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
قررت قناه cbc  انهاء العقد مع باسم يوسف وتعيين مرسي بدلا منه في برنامج جديد بعنوان " مورسي شو " تحت رعايه مشروع النهضه  
by : dragon


----------



## The Dragon Christian (27 يونيو 2013)

* هي باكينام الشرقاوي قالت لمرسي ان الخطاب ده مذاع *

هههههههههههه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (27 يونيو 2013)

*مبارك في خطاب مدته 10 دقائق خلي نص الشعب يتعاطف معاه 
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 مرسي في خطاب مدته 3 ساعات خلي الشعب كله يتعاطف برده مع مبارك*


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2013)

ذات مومنت
لما تشوف مرسى واقف ع المنصة بيخطب 
u feel like
هو .. هو بعينه بغباوته بشكله العكر


----------



## The Dragon Christian (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

مرسى 

انا اللى حلو بميد ايدى للمعارضه هما اللى وحشيين مش بيمسكوا ايدى 

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يونيو 2013)

إﺻـﻄـﺪﻡ ﺭﺃﺳـﻪ ﺑـﺎﻟـﺤـﺎﺋـﻂ
 ﻓـﻘــﺎﻡ ﻳــﻌــﺮﺝ !

 ﻧـﻌـﻢ إﻧــﻪ ﺍﻟـﻄـﻔـﻞ ﺍﻟـﻤـﺼـﺮﻱ ﻳـﺎ ﺳــﺎﺩﻩ


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2013)

*اكيد كلنا حسينا ان خطاب مرسى عامل زى كده
اى كلام وخلاص​*




​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يونيو 2013)

واحد اخوانى بس مش اخوانى بيقول لواحد ثورجى لازم مرسى يكمل باقى مدته 
الثورجى قاله طبعا بس فى سجن طورا​


----------



## Veronicaa (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*الدكتور الساخر الإعلامي الكبير
باسم يوسف : تعقيباً علي الخطاب الهزلي





*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2013)

حالة شغل لـ 5 سنيين قدام هههههـ​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2013)

_*سؤال الحلقة: جائزة ١٠ لتر بنزين لمن يكتشف ١٠ اختلافات بين طريقة خطابات مرسي والقذافي؟*_​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2013)

*
*


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2013)

*بعد خطاب مرسى
مات الجمهور ومات السيسى ومات قنديل وماتت باكينام ومات جميع الحاضرون
ثم مات المصورون ثم مات الشعب جميعا 
ولم يبقى احد غيره
وبردو شغال رغى​*


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2013)

*(بحبك ياحمار )*


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2013)

* اغنية شرين الجديده*


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2013)

* افهم بقة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*ده بوست من صفحة حازمون ...

 إلى " ﺣﺎﺯﻣﻮﻥ " ﻭ " ﺣﺎﺯﻣﺎﺕ "
ﻧﺪﻋﻮﻛﻢ ﺑﻘﻠﺐ ﻳﻌﺘﺼﺮﻩ ﺍلأﻟﻢ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻥ
 ﻟﻠﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ - ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ "3"
 اليوم ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﻳﻮﻡ 27-6
ﺍﻟﺴﺎعة 9:35 ﺻﺒﺎﺣﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻠﻪ ﺭﻗﻢ MS 777
ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺠﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﻫﻴﺜﺮﻭ - ﻟﻨﺪﻥ
 ﻟـ ﺘﻮﺩﻋﻮﺍ ﺑﻄﻠﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻮﺍﺭ ﻭ ﺣﺎﻣﻲ ﺣﻤى ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ
 ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻦ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺮﺗﻌﺐ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
 ﺣﺎﺯﻡ ﺻﻼﺡ أﺑﻮ ﺍﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ
ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺼﻞ ﺑـ ﺴﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ إلى ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﻫﻴﺜﺮﻭ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ 13,35 ﺑـ ﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻟﻨﺪﻥ ﻭ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ إلى أﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ
 ﻫـ ﺘﻮﺣﺸﻨﺎ ﻳﺎ ﺑﻄﻞ ﺍلأﺑﻄﺎﻝ
 ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺱ*


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2013)

*ياااااااااا أهبل ,,,,,*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*اثر خطاب الرئيس علي الشعب المصري    *



[YOUTUBE]=pZFt7Z1weLQ#at=105[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


>


*هههههههههههههه 
وانا كمان عاوزة اتعلم الطريقة احياه النبى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (28 يونيو 2013)

* في خبر بيقول :
 القراءة ليلا تساعد على النوم الهاديء
 .
 .
يعني لو عايز تخش في غيبوبه ذاكر 
دراجون 


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2013)

*



قوم يا مصرى مون عربيتك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يونيو 2013)

*أحد السائقين يشعر بالجوع و يطلب ديليفري علي عنوان محطة البنزين و رقم العربيه ^__^




* 
​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]a4bnDmgfHSs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2013)

*
*


----------



## kawasaki (28 يونيو 2013)

*مدرب الكوند كنود الخاص بجماعه الأخوان *​ 



*المسلمين *​ 





*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

تصدقى يا حجة صعبتى عليا 
ونعمة الحنية والرقة 
احنا عالم ظالمة يا اوختشى ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يونيو 2013)

* 
واحد يعني One ... الاعلام اتجن 

 اتنين يعني Two ... العلمانية No 

 تلاته يعني Three ... شعب مصر  Free

ههههه

*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*photo.*


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*

*


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*
*

* برنامج الانتخاب الجديد مرسى استيل*


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2013)

*
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*أعاتبـك علـى إيـه ولا إيـه ولا إيـه !

 ع العيـش ولا السـولار

 ولا الـنـور والـدولار

 والأوبـرا والباليـه

 ولا هبـوط الجنيـه

 ولا النـاس الغـلابـة اللـي بتـسأل في إيه !

 أعاتبـك ع اللـي مــات ولا اللـي بـات مـن غيـر عشـا

 أعاتبـك ع اللـي راح وخـلانـا ملطشـه

 أعاتبـك ع الصـباع

 ولا النيـل اللـي ضـاع

 ولا علـى سـد النهضـة

 والمـؤتمـر اللـي تـذاع

 أعاتبـك ع التحـريـض

 ولا دم الشهيـد

 ولا اللـي كفـرونـا

 وإنتـا قـاعـد سعيـد !*
​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

فن اكثر من رائع رااقى جدا 

[YOUTUBE]ZkTpO8mN_5o&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*عارفين لو الاجازه باظت بسبب التمرد ولا التجرد ..انا بقى حوريكو التشرد xD*_​


----------



## max mike (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*المسيرات  النهاردة كانت جامدة اوووووووووووووى  *_
_*وكلها تريقة بجد تضحكو  من القلب*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*مكالمة تليفون :
المتصل : يا سمير الحق مراتك بتولد
 سمير قعد يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
...*__* ... ...
 ...... يجرى
... يجرى
 جرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
... يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى

 وبعدين وقف وقال بس دا مش شهرها .... مش مش مهم اروح اشوف فى اييية
 وقعد يجرى يجري
 يجري
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى

 وبعدين وقف وقال : انا اصلا مراتى مش حامل .... بس مش مهم اروح اشوف بردوا فييييية اية
 وقعد يجري يجري
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى

 وبعدين وقف وقال : بس انا مش متجوز اصلا .... مش مهم اروح بردوا اشوف فية اية
 وقعد يجري يجري
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 يجرى
 وبعدين وقف وقال : انا اصلا مش سمير !!!
*_​


----------



## max mike (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

* 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

رســـــــــاله للجـيـش
 لـو هـتـنـزل الشــارع تــانى
-
إحـنــا خلـاص إتصــورنـا مـع الـدبــابــات
 الـمـرة دى إنـزل بالطيـــارات وحياة امك xDDD


----------



## The Dragon Christian (1 يوليو 2013)

* بالنسبة   لجنون الاخوان  وحلمهم الاهبل انهم ينجحوا في اخونة  مصر  .. احب اقولهم  ان الاحتلال الانجليزي  قعد في مصر  اكتر  من 20 سنة  ورغم  كده  المصريين   نصهم  مش بيعرف الفرق  بين ال(B) الخفيفة   ,وال(p) التقيلة 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

*ﻣﺎﻣﺎ ... ﺃﻧﺎ ﻫﻨﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺮ

 ﺑﺘﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻳﻪ ؟؟

 ﺑﻘﻮﻟﻚ ﻋﺎﻭﺯﻩ ﺁﻛﻞ ﻓﻄﻴﺮ  *
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 يوليو 2013)

*,.
*
لو دهـ جنآن إتجنن ....

أهلكـ مش عآيزين ينزلوكـ ..؟ إكتب يآفطة على آلبلكون " *هنـآ مقر آلإخوآن آلمسلمين* " :t23::t23:





*.،*​


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)

*










جبهة التهييس الشعبية المُغيبة
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*حسن الشافعي ...كاتب ع تويتر ..

 أنا هنزل يوم 30 عشان ديني وبلدي ..

 وواحده كاتباله أنا هنزل عشان أشوفك 

 الله يقطعك يابعيده احنا في ايه ولا ف ايه
*
​


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)

*





جبهة التهيس " القطرية "
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يوليو 2013)

*زمان مرسى دلوقتى قاعد بيسمع اغنية
 ليه كل حاجة حلوه عمرها قصير  
*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يوليو 2013)

*لو دة جنان اتجنن
 انزل رابعه العدوية وقوللهم اروح التحرير منين ؟
 واجرى ها اجررررى*
​


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> *لو دة جنان اتجنن
> انزل رابعه العدوية وقوللهم اروح التحرير منين ؟
> واجرى ها اجررررى*
> ​




:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]pQw5zz2LBLA[/YOUTUBE]

إرحل ......... إرحل
و تفاعل الشعب بمحطة القطار
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

*
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *[YOUTUBE]pQw5zz2LBLA[/YOUTUBE]*​
> 
> *إرحل ......... إرحل*
> *و تفاعل الشعب بمحطة القطار*​


 
كنت لسا هنزلها بجد شعب مسخرة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

الـ CC هيشيل مرC من علي الكرC

نقلاً عن هانى رمزى​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

باسم يوسف سيتوجه غدا للنائب العام للابلاغ عن ثوار مصر بسبب الاضرار الماديه التي ستعود عليه من خلع الرئيس مما يعني فقدان البرنامج لاهم عناصر المتعه بها​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> باسم يوسف سيتوجه غدا للنائب العام للابلاغ عن ثوار مصر بسبب الاضرار الماديه التي ستعود عليه من خلع الرئيس مما يعني فقدان البرنامج لاهم عناصر المتعه بها​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله عنده حق اكل عيشه هيتقطع ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (1 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرين رابعه العدويه | لقد شاهدنا سيدنا جبريل يصلي في جامع رابعه العدويه *​ 

*ههههههههههه*​


*جبريل دخل وشرب معاهم الشاى وقالهم انا جاى اصلى جنبكوا *​


*[YOUTUBE]/mJZvUsnqUpI[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .......
 البيان الأول للقوات المسلحة للشعب المصرى :
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 أطفوا أم الليز من على الهليكوبتر , عميتوا الطيار )*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

_*لو ده جنان اتجنن

 لو أهلك حبسوك ومش عاوزينك تنزل

 أكتب لافتة على البالكونة مكتوب فيها

 هنا مقر الأخوان المسلمين !*_​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (2 يوليو 2013)

تستمـر مروحيـات القـوات المسلحـة فـي تقديـم العـروض الجويـة وإلقـاء أعلام مصـر للمتظاهـريـن بميدان التحريـر 
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
والقاء " البرسيم " للمتظاهرين في ميدان رابعه العدويه 
دراجون


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2013)

*عبد الناصر قوم ياوحش مرسى بيحكم زى الجحش
ههههههههههههههه​*




مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عندما يعشق المنتدي *



​


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2013)

الماوس والكيبورد واجمل تهنئه




 ​


----------



## kawasaki (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 يوليو 2013)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*ايليا من لندن ارهل يا مورسى مسخرة   *
[YOUTUBE]RJXjrK7N7Eo#at=39[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ايليا من لندن ارهل يا مورسى مسخرة *​
> [YOUTUBE]RJXjrK7N7Eo#at=39[/YOUTUBE] ​


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههه
 جمييييله بتقول لك ال THIS IS YOUR GOODBYE PARTY  --إرهل يا مووووورسى إمشى ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

_*والله المفروض الجيش يخصم منه ٦ ساعات بعد الخطاب دا ..!!

تحيااااااا مـــصـــر 

*_​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (3 يوليو 2013)

* على فكرة يا جماعة هو طالع بالخطاب ده علشان الى منزلش الشارع ينزل
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (3 يوليو 2013)

* هو انا لو اتشليت من خطاب مرسي ابقا من مصابي الثورة؟*


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يوليو 2013)

ايهاب الخولي بعد سماعة للخطاب ههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يوليو 2013)

_*الناس بتتصل تسائل *_
_*انا مفهمتش حاجةمن الخطاب *_
_*يبقى هو انا غبى ؟؟*_​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (3 يوليو 2013)

ﺗﻨﻮﻳـــــــﻪ ﻫـــﺎﻡ ..
 ﻟﻮ ﻣﻔﻬﻤﺘﺶ ﺧﻄـــــﺎﺏ ﻣﺮﺳــﻰ .. ﺁﻧﺖ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻰ ﻉ ﻓﻜـﺮﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻌــﻴﺐ ﻣﺶ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻨﺪﻛـ ﺧﺎﻟﺺ ..
 ﺃﻃﻤــﻦ


  ( الحمد لله افتكرن العيب من عندي انا  )


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2013)

*

​*


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*







​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

*
*


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*مرسي  يتصل بأحمد: اوعي تقولهم يفتحوا التليفزيون في البيت بعد ساعتين ونصف من
  دلوقتي.... انا بح ... انا تهت مني... انا مش انا   *
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاااااااااااجل من بيان الجيش : تسلمونا العيال اللى بتزاول الهليكوبتر بالليزر الأخضر
 نسلمكم البيان والله الموفق والمستعان   *
​


----------



## joy* (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## joy* (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## joy* (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## joy* (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*ورابـــعه عامـــله ايــه دلوقـــت  ... وميـــن هــون عليـــها  الوقـــــت  *
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل| مبارك يقود المساجين في مظاهرة ضخمة شعارها: لا لأخونة طُرة!*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*الساعة عدت 12..
 .

 اهو عدلي منصور بقاله يوم بيحكم..عمل حاجه؟؟
 .
 يسقـــــــط عدلى منصــــــــور*
​


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*شايفين انا مهمة ازاى 
مصررررررر كلها بتحتفل بعيد ميلادى *​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2013)

*الي مزبلة التاريخ يا مرسيي*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 يوليو 2013)

عاااااجل
 ..
 الشعب المصري ﻻ يزال مسلماً .. حتى بعد عزل مرسي .. ﻻ تخرج قبل أن تقول سبحان الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 يوليو 2013)

ورابـــعه عامـــله ايــه دلوقـــت ... وميـــن هــون عليـــها الوقـــــت


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> ورابـــعه عامـــله ايــه دلوقـــت ... وميـــن هــون عليـــها الوقـــــت


اسكت مش دخلت خمسة شرعية


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 يوليو 2013)

> اسكت مش دخلت خمسة شرعية


هو بعد كده ليها وش تكمل ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> هو بعد كده ليها وش تكمل ؟


ماهى معندهاش كرامة نفسها تعيد تانى يمكن تنجح


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2013)

* النهضة بسرعة*




​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 يوليو 2013)

> ماهى معندهاش كرامة نفسها تعيد تانى يمكن تنجح


تعيد تاني ايه مخلاص مولد وخلص 
يعني كل قرد يلزم شجرته


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> تعيد تاني ايه مخلاص مولد وخلص
> يعني كل قرد يلزم شجرته


*وابقوا سلمولى على الشرعية بالرز والملوخية ههههههههه*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 يوليو 2013)

> *وابقوا سلمولى على الشرعية بالرز والملوخية ههههههههه*


يوصل-  شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه
اشمعنا مرسي يعني هو احسن مننا


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> يوصل-  شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه شرعيه
> اشمعنا مرسي يعني هو احسن مننا



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مريم مريم مريم مريم 
يا خراشى تعبت من الكتابة كفاية كدا ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

بيعجبونــي آاووي النــآاس اللـي لمــآا أضيفهــم
 نعــد نضحــكـ ونعمـل لــآايكــآات و كومنتــآات لبعــض
 يستمِــرو معايــآا وهمـآا ميعرفونيــش أصــلــآا

 - مِــش زي نــآاس !
 بطاقــه تعــاآرف

 ســآاكنـه فيــن
 بتحبـى إيــه
 كم عدد صوآبِــع رجلك :|</3

 ليه ضفتـني <\3
 جبتــ الفيـس بتــآاعـي منييــن ?!

 ولد ولا بنت
 انسان ولــآا عفـريت </3

 لون باب بيتكــو إيــه


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 يوليو 2013)

*اقوال ماثوره : *
*" القرد لو مات القرداتي حـيشتغل ايه " :/

 " ال Drunk بيروح السجن اذا كان Driving "

 "الحضارات لازم تبقى versus وليس against " 

 " Gas and alcohol don't mix " 

 " عاشــــور بتاع الشرقيه بيأجر بلطجيه " 

 " كـــله بالحـــب " ♥

 " ناس بتروح حارة مزنوقة عشان تعمل حاجة غلط " :O

 "الشرعيه .. الشرعيه "

 " أنا عارف كويس قوى مين بيقول إيه إزاى علشان إيه "

 هتوحشنا اوى بجـــــــــــــد  ....*


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2013)

*.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*انجازات الرئيس عدلى منصور:
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 أول رئيس جمهورية قاضى
 أول رئيس جمهورية وزنه 95 كيلو
 أول رئيس جمهورية عنده بنت اسمها بسنت
 أول رئيس جمهورية كان بيشتغل فى السعودية
 أول رئيس جمهورية اسمه عدلى محمود محمود والاخوان مصرين انه مسيحى
 أول رئيس جمهورية فارق شعره من الجنب
 أول رئيس جمهورية اشول

 الا صحيح بسنت عندها كام سنة *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*رد فعل احمد المغير رجل خيرت الشاطر بعد بيان القوات المسلحة   *


[YOUTUBE]l_UI6j2rh78[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*حسين وانشراح ارقدوا في سلام لن ننساكم *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2013)

*
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

candy shop قال:


>






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/دقدق
*





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*بيقولك  مرسى دخل الزنزانة لقى مبارك مشغله أغنية : 
شك شك مرزوقة تعالى جنبى 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههه D
*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*ما تيجو نشيل اوباما بدال ماحنا زهقانين كدة  *
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

كنت قاعدة مع ماما وافتكرت شكل بتوع رابعة العدوية لما كانوا يتدبروا وكل شوية تلقيهم نايمين على بطنهم زى الهبل
فاكرونى بفيلم محمد هنيدى لما قال
" المطلقة ماتنزلش معانا"
اية دا كلكم مطلقين ؟ ^__________________^


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2013)

* 
*


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

*ﺍﻟﻬﺘﺎﻑ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻵﻥ :
 ﺍﺳﺘﻨﻮﺍ ﺍﺿﺤﻚ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ
 ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ
 ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ
 ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ
 ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ
 ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ
 ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ
 ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ
 ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ
 ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻪ

 ﺑـﻜـﺮﺓ ﺍﻟـﺠـﻤـﻌـﺔ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺼـﺮ ﻫـﻨـﺮﺟـﻊ ﻣـﺮﺳـﻲ ﺍﻟـﻘـﺼـﺮ*
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

ﺑـﻨـﺖ ﺣــﺎطــه cover
 ﻭﻓـــﺮ ﺍلـآد ﻣـا بـﻀـﻴـﻔــﺶ ﻭلـاﺩ ،،

 ﺭﺩ ﻋـﻠـﻴـﻬـــﺎ ﻭﻟـــﺪ
 ﻭ ﻗــﺎﻟـﻬـــﺎ :

 ﻭﻓــﺮﻯ الـ cover
 ﻣــﺎ ﺑـﻨـﻀـﻴــﻔـﺶ ﻏــﻔــﺮ‬ ‫  ،،

 إبـلـيـس طــفــي سـيـجــارتــه و سـقـفـلـه


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ﺑـﻨـﺖ ﺣــﺎطــه cover
> ﻭﻓـــﺮ ﺍلـآد ﻣـا بـﻀـﻴـﻔــﺶ ﻭلـاﺩ ،،
> 
> ﺭﺩ ﻋـﻠـﻴـﻬـــﺎ ﻭﻟـــﺪ
> ...


:scenic::fun_oops: مش فاهم شىء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> :scenic::fun_oops: مش فاهم شىء



قلبها فى دماغك
طيب اية الصعب طيب فيها


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يوليو 2013)

يا بنتى مفهاش حاجة مفهومة اصلا
مش مقلب قلبى انتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يا بنتى مفهاش حاجة مفهومة اصلا
> مش مقلب قلبى انتى



انا فاهمها 
قلبها انت
امسحلك المشاركة واريحك :smile01


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا فاهمها
> قلبها انت
> امسحلك المشاركة واريحك :smile01


لا سبيه يمكن حد يجى يفهمنى:gun:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> لا سبيه يمكن حد يجى يفهمنى:gun:



اة انشا الله
قول انت يارب :t23::t23:


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## thebreak-up (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2013)

*
*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*بعد ظهور بديع علي منصه رابعه العدويه أصبح الهتاف الأن..
 خرفان أحرار بنأيد أي حمار :-*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2013)

*في 60  داهية*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

اخلاء  سبيل ابو اسماعيل بعد دقائق من بداية التحقيق معه، الضابط اتخنق منه. كل  ما يسأله سؤال، يرد عليه ويقوله "أنا سعيد انك سألتني السؤال ده "​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2013)

_*بالنسبه للمصري اللي اتبرع بـ خمسه مليار دولار ده .. انت حقيقي ؟ انت ازاي كده ؟ ￼ ماتجيب باكو طيب *_​


----------



## max mike (6 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2013)

امير الامارات يتبرع ب 3 مليار دولار ل صندوق مصر

 خادم الحرمين للرئيس الجديد : السعوديه تدعم مصر ب 8 مليارات دولار

 محمود حواس صاحب شركة "صحارى جروب" يتبرع لمصر 5 مليار دولار
...

نجيب ساويرس يدعم مصر ب 3 مليارات جنيه لسداد ديون مصر .

و لسه ..............................

قولتولي مرسي كان هيموت علي قرض بكام ؟ 4 مليار ؟!!!

بومه و انزاحت جتكم القرف
​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2013)

مسيره في الصعيد قابلت مسيره في الاتجاه المعاكس ضربوا بعض بالشووم قطعوا بعض وبعدين اكتشفوا ان المسيرتين مؤيدين !!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هموت من الضحك


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2013)

عاجل : رويتز ,, الجيش المصرى ينقسم على السيسى وجارى صياغة بيان سحب الثقة من السيسى وارجاع مرسى رئيس جمهورية 

,
 ,
 ,
... ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,

حملة راعى احساسهم دول مصدومين


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*التبرعات تصل لـ ٤٥ مليار جنية للصندوق المصري

 لو حد معاه نمرة اوباما يا جماعه يتصل بيه يشوفه لو امريكا عاوزه فلوس ولا حاجه ..  *
​


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2013)

*
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (6 يوليو 2013)

سؤال لمرسي : استفدت ايه بقي انت كده غير ان العالم كله عرف ان امك اسمها سنيه ؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 يوليو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ​


بيقولكـ آلمرشد وهو لآبس آلنقآب قآبل وآحدة ست لآبسة نقآب قعدت تنآدى عليه يآ بديع يآ بديع
قآلهآ إنتِ عرفتينى إزآى يآ ست 
قآلتله أصل أنآ صفوت حجآزى :2:





*.،*​​


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2013)

* اضحك كركر*


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## grges monir (6 يوليو 2013)

ابو اسماعيل وهو بيتقبض علية

 بيسال الظابط بتهمة اية ؟

 الظابط لسعة ع قفاة وقالة !!

 انا سعيد انك سالتنى السؤال دة xD


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2013)

* 

*


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل جدا فضيحة مرشد الاخوان الكبرى *


*




*
*طنط بديعه ههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2013)

* 

*





​


----------



## candy shop (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* https://www.facebook.com/cbcegypt?directed_target_id=0

*





​


----------



## Veronicaa (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (8 يوليو 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## The Dragon Christian (8 يوليو 2013)

انسي هموم الدنيا يا مرسي 
 ضحكوا عليا وشالوا الكرسي .،!


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

*الصين تصنع فانوس على شكل خروف

 تديله على بطنه يقول شرعية ، تهز ديله يقول رابعة العدوية *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يوليو 2013)

- عارفين ليه الخشب يتيم ؟؟

.

 .

 .

عشان مقطوع من شجرة

... ومش مسامح أى حد هيشتم ماشى وحتى لو بتشاور عقلك احنا

 فصيام


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

ﻟﻴــﻪ ﺍﻟﻨـﺎﻣــﻮﺱ ﺳﻤــﻮﻩ ﻧـﺎﻣــﻮﺱ؟!

 ﻋــﺸــﺎﻥ ﺑـﻴـﺨــــﻠــﻲ ﺍﻟـﻨـﺎﺱ ﻣـﺎ ﻳـﻨــﺎﻣــﻮﺱ D !

 ﺷـﺎﻳـﻔـك ﻳــﺎﻟﻠــﻲ ﺑـﺘـﺸـﺘـﻢ 

 ﻃـﺐ ﻣـﺶ ﻫـﻘـﻮﻟــﻚ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣﻜـﺎﻳــﺔ ﺍﻟـﻨـﻣــﻞ


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* 

*





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

الولد :- لو أنا متجوز كان زمان مراتي عملتلي العشا

البنت :- لو أنا متجوزة كان زمان جوزي عشاني برا البيت

والمتجوزين نايمين من غير عشا اصلا

ناس غلبانين مش فاهمين حاجة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

الـمـدرس : 
 إشــرحـلـي يـا بـنـى قـاعـدة الـنـحــو دي 

 أنـا : 
 ﻛـﻨـﺖ ﻏــﺎيـب ﻳـﺎ أسـتــاذ !

 الـمـدرس : 
 ﻏـﺎيـب ﺇﻳـﻪ ﻳـﺎ بـنـى ﺩﻯ ﻣـﻦ 5 إﺑـﺘـﺪﺍﺋــﻰ !!

 أنــا : 
 ﻣــﺎ أﻧــﺎ فـ ﺍﻟـﻴــﻮﻡ ﺑـﺘـــﺎﻉ 5 إﺑـﺘــﺪﺍﺋــﻰ ﺩﻩ كـنـت غــايــب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

أنا لما بقوم من النوم بتعامل أهلى كأنى أخرس
 و بكلمهم بلغه العيون أو الإشاره لغايه أما أفوق
 و أستوعب الموقف و أبدأ أتكلم تانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

ونخلص من الظابط ابو نضاره
 يطلع المتحدث الرسمي للمجلس العسكري

 جرا ايه ياسيسي ماتلم مززك يا أخي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

أنـا أتـبـرعـت بـ20 جـنـيـه عـشـان خـاطـركـ يـا مـصـر

 بـس خـلـيـكـى فـاكـرة يـا مـصـر
 20 جـنـيـه يـا مـصـر

 يـا مـصـر خـلـيـكـى فـاكـرة 20 جـنـيـه
 كـلـه عـشـانـكـ يـا مـصـر

 أتـبـرعـت بـ20 جـنـيـه عـشـانـكـ يـا مـصـر :

 لارا اللى اتبرعت ب20 جنية علشان مصر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

ذات مـومـنـت
 لمــا يـدخـلك مــدرس لـســه جــديـــد فـي الـمـدرسـه . .
 و يـطـلب مـنـك كـشـكـول ١٠٠ سـلك . . و إنـت أصـلا الـقـلـم مـا بــتـجيـبـوش مـعــاك xD xD
 u feel like
 ده جـاي يـحــقـق أحــلامــه هـنـــا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

في ناس تحس أنها داخلة تتخانق مع الاكونت !! :S
 .
 كاتبة ف job : وانت مال أاهلك
 .
 كاتبه ف Studies at : عند أمك
 .
 كاتبة ف Lives in : ف شارع اللى ورا شارع أهلك =\\
 .
 طب لية كدا طب يعنى امجانين !!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

هى : تقرب منه شوية شوية .. و تخبط فيه ..

 هو : خير .. عايزة ايه !!

 هى : أبتـاً موس حآيزة حآكة ^^
 ...

 هو : طيب إبعدى شوية آلدنيآ حر

 هى : تمسك خدوده موس هتقولى حآكة يآ لوحى

 هو : لوحك

 لآ مش هقولك حآكة

 هى : أووووووف عليك يآ رخم

 هو : طب .. بحبك .. إهبطى بقآ

 هى : تيب ..

 هو : و بموت فيكى .. و بعشق أمك *_^

 هى : أوك أوك

 هو : وفوكك بقآ عشآن خنقتى أمى

 هى : طيب خلاص أهو .. إنت أصلآ كده دآيمآ حآبطنى و بآططنى

 هو : أيوة أنآ دآيمآ كده رخم و بحبطك و ببطك .. و بحبك

 عآيزة حآجة *_^

 هى : تؤ تؤ ميرسى
 اييييييييه الناس الفاضية دى نفسى ف شبشب مقاس 92
 ولا شبشب اية حد يناولي مطوة اغزالاشكال دي واخلص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يوليو 2013)

^_______^


----------



## max mike (9 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*D
*





​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هى : تقرب منه شوية شوية .. و تخبط فيه ..
> 
> هو : خير .. عايزة ايه !!
> 
> ...




:smil12::smil12::smil12:

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

نعم عاوزة اية انتى يعنى ^_____^


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> نعم عاوزة اية انتى يعنى ^_____^




​ 





ههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (11 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (11 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

نشوى مصطفى هتموت النهاردة فى برنامج رامز 




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*بكره  الإخوان عاملين جمعة اسمها جمعة الزحف ...................           هي  الخرفان من الزواحف ؟؟!!! 
يالهوي كان مضحوك علينا كل ده ؟؟!!*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

حــد يـعــرف مـهـنــدس الـديـكـور بـتــاع تـمـثـلـيــة غــادهْ عـبـد الــرازق ؟

 أصـلـى عــايــزهْ أركــن 128 بـتـاعـتـنـا جـنــب الـسـفــرهْ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

أيــوهْ أنــا الـبـنـت اللـى بـتـعـمـل الـفـون Silent و هـى نـايـمـه

 لـإن لـو رديـت ع حـد و أنـا نـايـمـه مـمـكـن أقـول إعـتـرافـات و مـعـلـومـات خـطـيـرهْ هـتـوديـنـى فـى داهـيـهْ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

الـأسـئلـهْ اللـى حـيـرت كـل الـمـصـريـيـن فـى إعــلـان ( أحــمــد عــز ) ،
 1- أحـمـد عـز عـامـل الـإعــلـان دهْـ لـيـه ؟؟
 2- طـب إيــه فـكــرة الـإعـلـان دهْـ ؟؟
 3- تـفـتـكــر دهْـ بـيـتـه بـجــد ؟؟
 4- يــا تــرى هــو قــرر يـتـجـوز فـعـلـاً ؟؟

 و أخـيــراً . . .

 5- مـيـن مـاهــى دى ؟؟؟  
 و نـصـنـا مـعـندنـاش مـانـع نـبـقـي مـاهــى


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2013)

* هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 يوليو 2013)

ﻳـﺎﺟـﻤــﺎﻋـﻪ ﺁﻧــﺎ ﻗـــﺮﺭﺕ ﺁﻛــﺘﺐ ﺷﻌـــﺮ وعايزه رأيكم 

 ﺧـــﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﺤــــﺘﺔ ﺩﻱ D:

 ﻳﺎﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ .. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼـــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﺭﺍﻳﺤﺔ ﺑﻴــﻨـﺎ ﻓﻴﻦ .. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﻃﺐ ﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﺎﻗﻠـﺘـﻠـﻴﺶ ﻗـﺒـﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻧﺮﻛــﺐ .. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﻜﺮﺓ ﻛـــﺪﻩ ﻛﺘﻴﺮ .. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﻣﺎﻧﺘﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻲ ﺭﺍﻳﺤــﺔ ﺑﻴــﻨﺎ ﻓﻴﻦ ...ﻳﺎﺗﻨــﺰﻟـﻴـﻦﺍ ﻫـﻨﺎ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﺍﺣــﻨﺎ ﺑﺮﺩﻭ ﻭﻵ‌ﺩﻙ ..ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻡ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻛــﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻵ‌ﺩﻫﺎ ..ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﺩﻩ ﺍﺣــﻨﺎ ﻟﻮ ﻭﻵ‌ﺩ ﺣﺮﺍﻡ .. ﻫﺘـﻌــﺎﻣﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﺣـﺴــﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻛــﺪﻩ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﺁﻧــﺎ ﺑﻘــﻮﻝ ﻛﻔــﺎﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻴــﻜﻮﺍ ﻛــﺪﻩ ﺑﻘﻰ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 يوليو 2013)

غدااااااا

 فيلم السهرة لكل طلاب الثانوية العامة !

 اسم الفيلم : "انا و ابويا والنتيجة " ‫

 تحذير :

 الفيلم يحتوى على مشاهد خاااارجة والفاظ مش ولا بد :-‬


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2013)

* امريكا عمرها ما طلبت الافراج عن اشخاص بأسميهم غير عزام عزام  ....... وايلان جبرائيل ........ وشاليط ....... و................محمد مرسى .

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2013)

*.. العذراء مريم تظهر في ميدان رابعة العدوية وتبشر أنصار مرسي بالنصر المبين وتنادي قلبي معاكي يارابعة وأحد مشايخ الإخوان يطالب المسيحيين بالزحف للميدان بأمر العذراء.....!! ...... من توابع الهلوسة الاخوانية *


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (14 يوليو 2013)

كلمات الشاعر الجميل فارس اسكندر
وهي جرس انذار لكل من يجري عمليات التجميل
لغير الضروريات
بغرفة عمليّات
بخاف عليكِ بعدها
تلات ارباع البنات
صارت تشبه بعضها

مش رح حبّك أكتر
لمّا خدودِك تظهر
و مش رح موت عليكِ
لمّا شفافِك تكبَر

حلوة خلقة ربِّك
و لو ما كنت بحبِّك
ما كان من الغيرة
أكبر راس اتكسّر

مش رح إرضى بتجميل
يغيّر طعمة بوستِك
و إلمس إشيا بتسيل
و فكّر حالي لمستِك

و بدِّك للصّراحة
العالم مش مرتاحة
كتار اتخرب بيتُن
بعد هالجراحة

و إذا إنتِ انجرحتِ
يعني قلبي دبحتِ
و أنا بقتُل دكتورِك
حتّى لو رشّحتِ

بعدِك ستّ الحلوين
و متل البدر اللّي بالفضا
غير اللّي مجبورين
اللّه لا يجرّب حدا

القصّة مش تسلاية
أو موضة و هواية
اللّي بسحرِك مش لازم
توقَف علي مراية

و اللّي بينصحوكِ
هودي بيكرهوكِ
كلّ شهر بمستشفى
حتّى يشبهوكِ
المصدر:منتديات الشرق​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## Veronicaa (15 يوليو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (15 يوليو 2013)

*طيب مش كنت تقول كده يا مرسى قبل ما الواحد يتسرع*​ 




​


----------



## AdmanTios (15 يوليو 2013)

*





سُبحانك يا رب   ...........   :a82:
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2013)

دخلت علي جوجل

 وكتبت : أى انجازات ل مرسي فى فترة رئاسته

 لقيت جوجل

 عمل كدا

http://www.mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google-gravity/index.html


​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2013)

اجمل أحســــــــــــــاس بالكـــون

 لالالا مش أنك تعشق بجنون

 سيبونا من الهبل دا
.
 .
 .
إنـــــــك تلاقي فلوس في البنطلون xD​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 يوليو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2013)

وكم من " تعالى مش هعملك حاجه " كان وراها علقه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2013)

_ ﺧـــﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﺤــــﺘﺔ ﺩﻱ D:

ﻳﺎﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ .. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼـــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ
...__ 
ﺭﺍﻳﺤﺔ ﺑﻴــﻨـﺎ ﻓﻴﻦ .. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﻃﺐ ﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﺎﻗﻠـﺘـﻠـﻴﺶ ﻗـﺒـﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻧﺮﻛــﺐ .. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﻜﺮﺓ ﻛـــﺪﻩ ﻛﺘﻴﺮ .. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﻣﺎﻧﺘﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻲ ﺭﺍﻳﺤــﺔ ﺑﻴــﻨﺎ ﻓﻴﻦ ...ﻳﺎﺗﻨــﺰﻟـﻴـﻦﺍ ﻫـﻨﺎ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﺍﺣــﻨﺎ ﺑﺮﺩﻭ ﻭﻵ‌ﺩﻙ ..ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻡ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻛــﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻵ‌ﺩﻫﺎ ..ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﺩﻩ ﺍﺣــﻨﺎ ﻟﻮ ﻭﻵ‌ﺩ ﺣﺮﺍﻡ .. ﻫﺘـﻌــﺎﻣﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﺣـﺴــﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻛــﺪﻩ ﺑﻘﻰ

 ﺁﻧــﺎ ﺑﻘــﻮﻝ ﻛﻔــﺎﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻴــﻜﻮﺍ ﻛــﺪﻩ ﺑﻘﻰ _​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2013)

_*واحد كاتب علی التوك توك

 حبيتها و قعدنا نلوك لوك اتاريها طمعانة في التوك توك*_​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (17 يوليو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (18 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

أﻧـﺎ ﻟـﻤـﺎ ﺑـﺴـﺮﺡ ﺷـﻌـﺮﻱ ﺑـﺒـﻘـﻰ ﻋـﺴـﻮﻟـﻪ أﻭﻱ
 .
 .
 ﻟـﺪﺭﺟـة إﻧـﻲ ﻣـا بـﺒـﻘـﺎﺵ ﻣـﺼـﺪﻗـﻪ ﻓـﺒـﻨـﻜـﺸـﻪ ﺗــﺎﻧــﻲ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

ضـحـكـة الـنـاس الـطـبـيـعـيـيـن :

 هـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـه " و خـدودهـمـ حـمـر" ۈ بـس خـلاص يـسـكـتـوا

 ضـحـكـتـي أنـا *‬‫* :

 هـهـهـهـهـهـهــهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهــهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـه
 "دمــوع"
 هـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـــهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهه 
 "شـهـيــق" هـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـه
 "زفـيـر"
 هـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـه
  "صــرخــهْ "
 هـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـه
ـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـهــههـهـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـهـهـهــههـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـههـهـهـهـهـ

" أرفـس اللـي قـدامـي" ‬


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

عـزيـزتـي الـبـنـت :

 إذا كـنـتـي بـمـنـاسـبـة و شـوفـتـي واحـدهْـ قـاعـدهْـ مـع بـنـاتـهـا ،،

 قـولـيـلـهــم : دى أخـتـكـمـ ؟!!

 مـش بـس هــطـيـر مـن الـفـرحـهْ دى هـتخـطـبـك لـإبـنـهـا

 مـقـتـبـس مـن كـتـاب : كـيـف تـصـطـاديـن عـريــس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

الـشـاب الـمـصـرى مـعـروف إنـه مـخـلـص لـ حـبـيـبـتـه ، 

 مـش مـهــم أنـهـى واحـدهْـ فـيـهـمـ ،،

 الـمـهـمـ الـمـبـدأ يـا أخـوانـنـا


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (18 يوليو 2013)

*حبايبى يجو فى اى وقت..وياريت يشتاقو و يجو دلوقت*
 *دول مهما راحو هيروح فين..ده اللى بينا خطوتين*
 *لو يشتاقو هيجو يلاقو ..حتى المكان يقول اشتقت*
 *يخدو قلبى منى..مبعدش قلبى عنى*
 *حبيبى جوه قلبى..وقلبى جوه منى*
 *حبايبى هما حبايب عمر..مش حب سهل يفوت و يمر*
 *كتير بعيدنا نروح و نغيب..يجيلنا فجاة الشوق غريب*
 *ننسى زعلنا ومين زعلنا..ننسى الى فات نبدا دلوقت *​تحية للشاعر بهاء الدين محمد
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2013)

^^


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2013)

*ﻭﺑﻌـــﺪ ﺇﻋلاﻥ ﻛــﻮﻛاااﻛﻮﻵ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺑﻴﺪﻳﻨــﻲ
 ﺃﻣـــﻞ ﻭﺑﻴﻮﺭﻳﻨــﻲ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺑﺤﻠﻢ
 ﺑﻴﻬااا
 ﻭﺇﻋلاﻥ ﺑﻴﺒﺴــــﻲ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺑﻴﻔﻜــﺮﻧا ﺑﺄﺣــﻠﻲ
 ﺃﻳــــااااﻡ ﻓـــاااﺗﺖ ^ ــ ^
 ﻭﺇﻋـــلاﻥ ﻓﻮﺩاااﻓـــﻮﻥ ﻭﺻﻮﺕ ﻣﻨﻴـــﺮ
 ﺇﻟﻲ ﺑﻴﺨﻠﻮﻧﻲ ﻓﺨــﻮﺭ ﺇﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺁﻟﺒﻠﺪ ﺩﻱ
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﻳﺠـــــﻲ ﺇﻋﻶﻥ ﺳﻴﻨـــا ﻛﻮلالا ﻳﻀﻴـــﻊ
 ﻛــﻞ ﺩﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻟﺤﻈــﺔ*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

الـبـنـت لـمـا يـيـجـيـلـهـا عـريـس

 •تـكـتـب ع الـفـيـس يـارب وفـقـنـي .

 تـتـخـطـب رسـمـي
 •تـنـزل صـورة دبـلـتـيـن.

 قـبـل الـفـرح
 •طـبـعـاً صـورة فـسـتـان و بـدلـة الـعـريـس ^^

 تـخـتـفـى شـهـر 
 فـجـأهْـ . . . تـنـط و تـكـتـب 'حـسـبـى الله و نـعـم الـوكـيـل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

ﻣـﺼـﺮﻯ ﺣـﻂ ﻭﻻﺩﻩْ ﻋـﻨـﺪ ﻋـﻴـﻠـهْ ﺃﻣـﺮﻳـﻜـﻴـﻪ ﻋـﺸـﺎﻥ ﻳـﺘـﻌـﻠـﻤــﻮﺍ إﻧـﺠـﻠـﻴــﺰﻱ
 ﺳـﺎﺑـﻬـﻢ ﺳـﻨـهْ ﻭ ﺭﺟـﻊ ﻳـﺎﺧـﺬﻫـﻢ .
 ﺧـﺒـﻂ ﺍﻟـﺒـﺎﺏ ﻭ ﺳــﺄﻝ :

 Where are the childrens ?

 ﺭﺩﺕ ﺍﻷﻣـﺮﻳـﻜـﻴـهْ : ﺧـﺶ ﻳـﺎ ﻣـﻌـﻠـﻢ أﻫـﻢ ﻣـﺮﺯﻭﻋـﻴـﻦ ﺟــﻮﻩ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

ﺇﻧـﺘـﻲ ﺑـﺘـﺠـﻴـﺒـﻲ ﻧـﻴـﺶ ﻓـﻲ ﺟـﻬـﺎﺯﻙ ﻟـﻴـﻪ ؟
 -ﻋـﺸـﺎﻥ ﺃﺣـﻂ ﻓـﻴـﻪ ﺍﻟـﺤـﺎﺟـﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻠـﻲ ﻣـا بــﺴﺘـﺨـﺪﻣـﻬـﺎﺵ =DD
 - ﻃـﺐ ﻭ ﻫـﺘـﺠـﻴـﺒـﻲ ﺣـﺎﺟـﺎﺕ ﻣـا تـﺴـﺘـﺨـﺪﻣـيـﻬـﺎﺵ ﻓـﻲ ﺟـﻬـﺎﺯﻙ ﻟـﻴـﻪ ؟
 ﻋـﺸـﺎﻥ ﺃﺣـﻄـﻬـﺎ ﻓـﻲ ﺍﻟـﻨـﻴـﺶ

 الـنـيـش أسـلـوب حـيــاه


----------



## kawasaki (20 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## Veronicaa (20 يوليو 2013)

تخيلو البنات في الجيش
 ﺟﻮﺟﻮ : ﻓﺠﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺩﻩ
 ﺑـﺴﻤﻪ : ﻻﻻ ﻣﺶ ﻫﻘﺪﺭ ﺍﻓﺠﺮﻩ.. ﺣﺮﺍﻡ
 ﺷﻜﻠﻪ
 ﻛـﻴﻴﻴﻮﺕ
 ﻧﻬﻰ : ﺍﺿﺮﺑﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ .. ﻻﻻ ﻣﺶ
 ﻫﻘﺪﺭ ﺩﻩ ﺷﺒﻪ خطيبى
 ﺍﻣﻞ : ﺩﻭﺭﻙ
 ﺷﻬﺪ : ﻟﺤﻈﺔ ﺃﺭﺑﻂ ﺷﻌﺮﻱ
 ﺳﺎﺭﺓ : يامامااااااااااااا ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻓﻊ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
 ﺻﺮﺻﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺭ
 فمات العدو مشلولا وانتهت المعركه وفرح الجميع D×


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2013)

ﺭﻗـﻢ ﻏـﺮﻳـﺐ ﺇﺗـﺼـﻞ ﺑـﻴـﺎ ،،
 ﻓـ ﺭﺩﻳـﺖ ﻟـﺎﻗـﻴـﺖ ﻭﺍﺣـﺪ ﺑـﻴﻘـﻮﻟـﻰ
 ﺇﻃـﻠﻌﻲ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒـﻠـﻜـﻮﻧـﻪ ﺣـﺎﻟـﺎ ،،
 ﻃـﻠـﻌـﺖ ﺑـﺴـﺮﻋـﻪ ﻭ ﺃﻧـﺎ ﻣـﺴـﺘـﻐـﺮﺑﻪ
 O__O
 ... ﻟـﺎﻗـﻴـﺖ ﺑـﺎﻟـﻮﻧـﺎﺕ ﺣـﻤـﺮﺍ ﻛـﺘـﻴـﺮ
 ﻣـﺮﺑـﻮﻃـﻴـﻦ ﻉ ﺷـﻜـﻞ ﻗـﻠـﺐ ﻛـﺪﻩ
 ﻭ ﻳـﺎﻓـﻄـﻪ ﻛـﺒـﻴـﺮﻩ ﺃﻭﻭﻭﻯ ﻣـﻜـﺘـﻮﺏ
 ﻋـﻠـﻴـﻬـﺎ " ﺑـﺤـﺒـﻚ ﻭﻋﺎﻳﺰ ﺍﺗﺠﻮﺯﻙ ؟ "
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 ﺃﻧـﺎ ﺑـﻘـﻰ ﻣـﻦ ﺳـﺎﻋـﺘـﻬـﺎ ﻭ ﺃﻧـﺎ ﺑـﺘـﻌـﺎﻟـﺞ
 ﻋـﻨـﺪ ﺩﻛـﺘـﻮﺭ ﻋـﻈـﺎﻡ ﺑـﺴـﺒـﺐ ﺍﻟـﻮﻗـﻌـﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻠـﻰ ﺧـﺪﺗـﻬـﺎ ﻣـﻦ ﻉ ﺍﻟـﺴـﺮﻳـﺮ






​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2013)

*آنـا هـتجوز بـنت قصيره علشان كـل مـا اتخـانق معاها أحـطها فـوق التسريحه مـتعرفش تـنزل =)) =)) >=) ! xDii

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2013)

_*الي بيتخنق بسرعة مينزلش

 اللسان الطويل مينزلش

 أول إمبارح بصيت من البلكونة
...*_
_* 
شفت اتنين خرجين يتمشوا
☻.♥☻
\█/.\█/
 .||. .||.
 ... ...
 .
 ... ... ... .
 .........
 .
 ...
 .
 .
 ..
وفضلوا يمشووو
☻.♥☻
\█/.\█/
 .||. .||.
 .
 .
 ......
 .
 .
 .
ويمشووو
☻.♥☻
\█/.\█/
 .||. .||.
ويمشووو
☻.♥☻
\█/.\█/
 .||. .||.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
ويمشووو
☻.♥☻
\█/.\█/
 .||. .||.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
ويمشووو
☻.♥☻
\█/.\█/
 .||. .||.
 .
 .
 .
 .
ويمشووو
☻.♥☻
\█/.\█/
 .||. .||.
 .
 .
 .
 .
ويمشووو
☻.♥☻
\█/.\█/
 .||. .||.
 .
 .
 .
 .
ويمشووو
☻.♥☻
\█/.\█/
 .||. .||.
 .
 .
 .
 .
ويمشووو
☻.♥☻
\█/.\█/
 .||. .||.
ويمشووو
.
 .
 .
 .
☻.♥☻
\█/.\█/
 .||. .||.
انا عايـــــز اعرف دلوقــــــــتى
 انـــــتـو ليــه ماشيـــــــــين وراهم؟؟
 خلي الناس تاخذ راحتها
 كل الناس بتدخل فى حياة كل الناس بطريقة تدايق كل الناس

 ديه حاجه خنيقه فحت :
*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 يوليو 2013)

كلمات أغنية نهايتي معاك - ياسمين نيازي

​نهايتي معاك

وكأن  نهايتي    معاك   متعاده يكتبها اي مؤلف
هتسيبني وتمشي وتعرف غيري وتبني حياه وتخلف
وكأنى مكنتش شيء في حياتك في يوم من الايام

طب سيب حاجه مني صوره هديه اي حاجه ليا
جيب بنت وسميها على اسمي تفكرك بيا  
 
متحسسنيش اني مجرد تجربه والسلام


اما انا بقى طول ما انا مش وياك
احساسي اني انا عمري ما هنساك
وقفلي حياتي وفاض بيا خلاص
مش هعمل زيك واكدب على ناس
مش عدل بجد اني اظلم حد عشان اعيش والسلام


انا كل ما افكر في اللي ما بينا للدرجادي قليل
ده اللي وصلنالو مكنش في بالي عمري ما كنت اتخيل
ده انا كنت ما صدقت اني لقيتك مش مكتوبلي ارتاح

الفرق واضح بيني وبينك اني انا هبقى لوحدي
انا مش انانيه لا يمكن ادوس على حد يموت وانا اعدي
مسيرك تندم يوم ما دموعك متجيبش اللي راح

اما انا بقى طول ما انا مش وياك
احساسي اني انا عمري ما هنساك
وقفلي حياتي وفاض بيا خلاص
مش هعمل زيك واكدب على ناس
مش عدل بجد اني اظلم حد عشان اعيش والسلام​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

بما انو تهييس فأنا هقول كلام تخريف
انت و الي قبلك زى بعض و لا انت و الي قبلك اسوأ من بعض
يا فرحتى بيكوا متتخيروش عن بعض


----------



## jajageorge (23 يوليو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 يوليو 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (24 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2013)

*اعلان تحفه اقوى تاييد للجيش*

اعلان تحفه اقوى تاييد للجيش ​ [YOUTUBE]kIuKuA04-Xw#at=20[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2013)

عارفين امريكا كانت عايزة تشتري اللمبة اللي كان بيذاكر عليه الدكتور طه حسين بكام؟ 
.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
... .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

اموت واعرف هتبطلوا الحشيش امتي هو الدكتور طه حسين كان بيشوف اصلا علشان يذاكر علي لمبة
 فضحتونا 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2013)

_*ذآآت مـومـنـت

 لـمـآآ تـلاقـي أألاخـوآآن بـيـقـولـوآآ

 أأنــت لـو نـزلـت عـلـشـآآن تـبـآآيـع أألـسـيـسـي تـبـقـي كـآآفـر
...*__* 
i feel like

كـفـر كـمـآآن و كـمـآآن هـطـلـعـلـكك فـ كـل مـيـدآآن  

*_​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2013)

*طيار برنس اهو .. بيسوق وهو سايب الدريكسيون*​​

​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

بـالـنـسـبـهْ للـبـنـت اللـى لـمـا تـشـووف مـشـهـد رومـانـسـى يـكـوون الـبـطـل بـيـعـاكـس حـبـيـتـهْ . .

 تـقـوومـ مـكـسـوفـه :$$

 إنـتـى عـايـزهْـ إيـه يـعـنـى ؟!

 لـأ بـجـد إنـتـى مـالـك ؟​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (27 يوليو 2013)

من اجمل الكلام تبع اغنية هناء الادريسي
لا ما تقلي انوا نسيت
انا بعرف حالك اكتر منك
حتي لو ما حكيت
كم مره في بعدك عني
لوحدك متل الطفل بكيت


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2013)

طز جداً فـ اللى فات طز فـ جميع الحجات

طز جدا.. فـ اللى سابنى وفـ اللى باع

طز جدا فـ اللى قرر انه فجأه يقول وداع

طز جدا فـ .. الصحاب اللى باعو سنين صداقه

طز جدا فـ الكلاب اللى عاشو فـ دور براءه

طز جدا فـ اللى مثّل واللى كان لابس قناع​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (27 يوليو 2013)

*
ههههههههههههههه بل طظ ثم طظ ثم طظ فى كل الحاجات بقول شعر انا  الا تكبرون *​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 

*اهي يارورو* 


​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2013)

*
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

*تلك اللحظة!
 أما ترفع بوست وتفضل عشر دقايق ومتاخدش ولا لايك ولا كومنت!! 

 يا نااس يا ناااس بوست جديد اهووووووه كوميك جديد يا ناس همووووت يا ناااااااااس!!
*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

ﺣﺴﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻔﺾ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﻪ
 ﻭﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻋﺰ ﺻﻴﻒ ﻳﻮﻟﻴﻮ .... ﺍﻭﻝ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﺣﺼﺎﺭ
 ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﺍﺧﻞ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﺑﺎﻋﺮﺑﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰﻯ ﻣﻦ
 ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻧﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ ﻟﻤﻨﻌﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ...ﻏﻠﻖ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺬ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻮﻩ ﻋﻦ
... ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﻪ ..ﻭ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺭ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﺳﺨﻨﻪ.. ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﺤﻤﻠﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻭ ﺷﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﺎﻓﻪ
 ﻟﺰﻭﻡ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻭﻳﺎﺭﻳﺖ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﺷﻮﻳﻪ ﻳﺘﻢ
 ﺭﺷﻪ ﺑﻐﺰﺍﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻤﻴﻦ ...ﻣﻊ
 ﺷﻮﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺧﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻛﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺣﺘﻠﺰﻕ
 ﻓﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﻭﺣﺘﻠﻌﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺭﺍﺣﺖ ﻓﻴﻪ..ﻭﻣﻊ
 ﺷﻮﻳﻪ ﺗﺮﺍﺏ ﻭﺭﻣﺎﻝ ﺑﺴﻴﻄﻪ ﺗﺮﺵ ﻣﻦ ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺍﺕ
 ﺍﺧﺮﻯ...ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺑﻘﻪ ﺍﻭﻋﻰ .... ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﻋﺠﻮﻩ
 ﻛﺪﻩ.... ﺗﻠﻴﻪ ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺍﺕ ﺗﺮﺵ ﻣﺎﺀ ﺑﺤﺮ.... ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﻛﺪﻩ
 ﺳﻮﻳﺖ ﺍﻧﺪ ﺳﻮﻳﺮ...ﻭﺳﻴﺒﻮﻫﻢ ﻟﺸﻤﺲ ﻳﻮﻟﻴﻮ
 ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﻪ .... 3 ﻳﺎﺗﺮﻯ ﺍﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﻮﺭ ﺑﺘﺎﻋﻬﻢ ...
ﻭﻻ ﺿﺮﺏ ﻧﺎﺭ ﻭﻻ ﻋﻨﻒ ..ﻫﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻫﻴﺘﻤﻨﻮﺍ
 ﻳﺨﺮﺟﻮﺍ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻤﻮﺍ ..ﻭﺳﻴﺒﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻗﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﺑﺎﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ .... ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻤﻞ​


----------



## candy shop (29 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (29 يوليو 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (30 يوليو 2013)

من اجمل كلمات الاغاني العاطفية المصرية
بتقول لمين وتعيد لمين
وتشكي مني وتتمسكن
عامل ملاك بس انا فهماك
هواك هلاك لو تتمكن
وان كنت ناوي  ناوي يالا
يالا يحنن
ماهو كدة او كدا يابني ها
هاتتجنن


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يوليو 2013)

واحدة بعتتلي آدد

 قالتلي : هآي أنا سوسن

 قولتلها : عرفتك أنتي بتاعت
... 
ذهب الليل وطلع الفجر
 والعصفور سوسن 

 بس مردتش عليا ..
تكونش أنتحرت 

‪‬​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (30 يوليو 2013)

* من اجمل الاغاني المصرية

 احب زهر البنفسج رمز الجمال الحزين 
 عبيره يفرح و يبهج و يسعد المحرومين
 احب ريحته ولونه واجعل هدوته وسكونه هدية للي يصونه
 ما تهادي بيه غير الجميلات اللي العيون بيها تتهنا

 حاكم الزهور زي الستات لكل لون معني ومغني*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (30 يوليو 2013)

*سلسلة حلوة
هي الوحيدة اللي بشوفها هنا​*


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (31 يوليو 2013)

محافظ الاسكندريه حب يغير اسم سى دى جابر الى دي فى دى جابر​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (31 يوليو 2013)

من اجمل كلمات اغاني الفور كاتس
بره البيت عاملي عنتر
وبيتمشي وبيتغندر
وعشية لما بيجي عا البيت
بيقولي دخلك جسمي مكسر


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أغسطس 2013)

راااااااااايق​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 أغسطس 2013)

من اجمل الاغاني العربية
بكتم جوايا حنيني ليك لكن بتألم
انا حاسة انا بيك تعبان وبتحلم  نرجع تاني
لكن مش تاني خلاص ولا عمري هاسلم
جرح المشاعر اكتر من جرح الخيانة
وهاقولك ايه اذا كان دا شيئ عادي في حياتك
دا انا لو نيت نفسي ماينساش يوم هوانا اه
فاكرني ايه زيك بقيت من ذكرياتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2013)

"]انابقول والنعمة كويس                  قلم الرصاص  منين جايبة                                 ​


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2013)

*
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2013)

ﺍﻣﺒﺎﺭﺡ ﺍﺑﻮﻧﺎ ﻛﻠﻤﻨﻰ ﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺲ
.

ﻭﻗﺎﻟﻠﻰ : ﺍﻏﺎﺑﻰ=D

... ﺭﺣﺖ ﻗﻮﻟﺘﻠﻮﺍ : ﺳﻰ ﺗﻰ ﻓﻰ
.
ﻭﻣﻦ ﺳﺎﻋﺘﻬﺎ ﻣﻔﺘﺤﺶ ﺗﺎﻧﻰ
 ﺗﻔﺘﻜﺮﻭﺍ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺖ ﻓﺼﻞ عندة ؟ !!​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أغسطس 2013)

_ذات مومنت

 لما تتخانق مع حبيبتك وعمال تزعق

 وتشتم وتلعن ف الايام وسنينها xD
...__ 
وفجأة تقولك انا بحبك 

U Feel Like

بوظلتيلى برستيجى ف الخناقة
 طب انا اكمل خناقة ولا احب فيكى دلوقتى_​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أغسطس 2013)

_*مرة فيل داس علي نملة قالتلة ياواد ياتقيل 

*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*مرة فيل داس علي نملة قالتلة ياواد ياتقيل
> 
> *_​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*مرة فيل داس علي نملة قالتلة ياواد ياتقيل *_​


 اكيد روحها هى الى كانت بتتكلم هههههههههههههههههه :smile01


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 أغسطس 2013)

متفرقعلى لوز اليوم
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (4 أغسطس 2013)

*الفرق بين الاجنبي والمصري ..
في السينما ..

X_X أغمضت عينيهآ

...** فزعا من فيلم الرعب!!

فضحك!! وقال:

 "تخآفين من قتل كآذب

 وأنتي بحبك تقتليني گل يوم"♥:$

لا لا ده مش عندنا ابسلوتلي طبعااااا

 عندنا في مصر بقي :

X_X أغمضت عينيهآ

 فزعا من فيلم الرعب!!

فضحك!! وقال: لا يبت عملالي نفسك رقيقة !!
دنتي بتاكلي اخواتك في البيت
 بصي يختي بصي انا دافع 15 جنية في الي بتشوفيه ده xD

المصري معروووووف برومانسيتة وجبرووووته*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (4 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


 



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

*تعليق على الصوره*

:smi411:





لارا بنت الملك قال:


>



اكتر من كدة ويشفي ربنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​




قلت اية ؟
قلت اية ؟
:smile02
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> :smi411:
> 
> اكتر من كدة ويشفي ربنا



 ههههههههههههههههههه دا محتاج يروح السرايا الصفرا :smile02​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه دا محتاج يروح السرايا الصفرا :smile02​



حرام عليكي الناس اللى في السرايا الصفرا كة تظلميهم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> حرام عليكي الناس اللى في السرايا الصفرا كة تظلميهم



تصدق اة :smile02
دا كسر كل القواعد الواد دا:smile01
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

اناس اللى في السرايا اعقل من كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

انا خايف لحسن يكون عدوة ويعدي الزملاء انا واخد حصانة والحمد للة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

[/]COLOR
شكرا يا اخت لارا على التقييم الرب يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أغسطس 2013)

* ولااااااااااااااااا أى اندهاش .. الاخوان بيصطادوا سمك فى حديقة الاورمان .*





​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ولااااااااااااااااا أى اندهاش .. الاخوان بيصطادوا سمك فى حديقة الاورمان .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كدةاحسن من يصيطادوا بشر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


 دة عبيط اخواتة وعامل فيها انة مثقف


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

اناقلت عبيط اخواتةممكن اخواتة بيكونو بيلاعبو ودانهم مش صوابع رجليهم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (5 أغسطس 2013)

ﺫﺍﺕ ﻣﻮﻣﻨﺖ

 ﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﻰ ﻭﺍﺧﺘﻚ ﻧﻔﺴﻜﻮ ﺗﺨﺮﺟﻮﺍ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺪ ﻭﺍﺑﻮﻛﻰ ﻣﻴﻮﺍﻓﻘﺶ

U feel like

ﺍﻧﺎ ﻫﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺒﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻰ ﺗﺨﺮﺟﻰ ﺑﺴﺮﻋﻪ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (5 أغسطس 2013)

ذات مومنت لذيذه

 لما صاحبك يقولك انا خارج مع المزه بتاعتى فى العيد تيجى معانا واخليها تجيب صاحبتها

you feel like

دا انا امـى بتدعيـــلك دعا​


----------



## max mike (5 أغسطس 2013)

*الصورة دي تحطها في عين اي حد يقولك ان المسيحيين بيعاملوا الاخوان وحش .​*



​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أغسطس 2013)

طالب كتب في ورقة الامتحان :
 .
 .
 .
 .
... ... ... .
 .
 .
 .
 (( صمتي لا يعني جهلي .. و لكن ما يدور حولي لا يستحق الكلام ))

فذهب ليرى نتيجته فوجد عبارة بجانب اسمه :
 .
 .
 .
 .

 (( رسوبك لا يعني فشلك , و لكن خفة دم ..... هي اللي جابت أجلَك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


مرسي عمل اكتر من كد ةوقالو الناس مش سيباه يشتغل والتاني الكلية مش عيزاه ينفع علشان مفيش وظايف:kap:


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أغسطس 2013)

فى إحدى القرى إشترى رجل حمارا من أحد الوعاظ ..
الواعظ أخبر الرجل بأن هذا الحمار تم تدريبه بطريقة فريدة جدا
( تناسب كونه حمار الواعظ )
الطريقة الوحيدة لجعل هذا الحمار يسير هى أن تقول له ( هلليلويا )
والطريقة الوحيدة لجعله يقف هى أن تقول له ( آمين )
... الرجل كان مسرورا جدا بهذه الصفقة وفى الحال ركب الحمار ليجرب تعليمات الواعظ صرخ الرجل .. هلليلويا ..
فبدأ الحمار يسير آمين .. وقف الحمار فورا
 صاح الرجل هذا عظيم جدا .. حمار فريد من نوعه ..
ركب الرجل الحمار وسافر به مسافة طويلة جدا بين
 الجبال وهو مستمتع بركوب الحمار الفريد من نوعه
 وعندما اقترب من حافة الجبل حاول أن يتذكر الكلمة التى تجعل الحمار يقف ولكنه إكتشف أنه نسيها تماما ..
أخذ يصرخ فى الحمار .. قف .. يس .. ولكنه لا يستجيب ..
أخذ الرجل يصرخ أكثر وأكثر .. كنيسة .. إنجيل .. مذبح .. أرجوك قف .. ولكن بدون أى فائدة
 أصبح الرجل متأكدا أنه سيسقط وأخذ يصلى بحرارة ..
إلهى .. أرجوك يا رب .. إجعل هذا الحمار يقف قبل أن نسقط من أعلى الجبل ..
أرجوك يارب إسمع صلاتى واستجب لى .. آمين
 وقبل خطوة واحدة من حافة الجبل وعندما سمع الحمار كلمة آمين
 وقف الحمار فورا ..

الرجل وقد ابتهج جدا بإستجابة صلاتة صرخ من شدة الفرح ( هلليلويا ) .. !​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2013)

واحد حابب يخوض الانتخابات المقبلة فقال انا هاوزع ديوك رومي وخرفان في كل مكان مش سكر وزيت زي زمان خلية يشبع الغلبان واعمل دعاية واعلان ( اعطني صوتك لو كان مبحوح)

                                            (صووووووووووووووتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتوووووووووووووواااااااااااااااا)

ومالة ياخويا ماهي البلد بتصوت من ثلاث سنوات


----------



## kawasaki (7 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (7 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2013)

خبر عاجل الان .... بمناسبه العيد العفو عن مرسي 

 السيسى قرر عوده مرسى على ان يعمل ااستفتاء فى فتره لا تزيد عن شهر
*سهر*

... المصدر : اليوم السابع

 اللينك المصدر
http://y0um7.com/elmasdr.swf


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> خبر عاجل الان .... بمناسبه العيد العفو عن مرسي
> 
> السيسى قرر عوده مرسى على ان يعمل ااستفتاء فى فتره لا تزيد عن شهر
> *سهر*
> ...


ممتازةجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

candy shop قال:


>


هههههههههههه فكرة حلوة


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2013)

العربيه : الإخوان يحصنون اعتصام ميدان النهضة بـ"المنجنيق"
إضافة إلى إقامة حواجز ومتاريس من الطوب على المداخل المؤدية لرابعة العدوي

 اذا هى الحرب وعلى السيسى الاستعانه بالدمشقى وعيسى العوام


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (8 أغسطس 2013)

حبتني عا حالي ورضيت
وشبكتك نفسك ليه بيا
وعايزني اقعد لك في البيت
تأمر وتتحكم فيا


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*نهاية مسلسلات رمضان

 قصة حياه ... حياه طلعت مجنونه ويوسف اتقتل
 الزوجه التانيه .... العمده اتجنن وابنه مات
 الداعيه.... البطل اتقتل
 اسم مؤقت ... البطل اتشل وجننوه
 مزاج الخير .... تقريبا معظم اللى ف المسلسل اتقتلوا كان ناقص المخرج
 العقرب ..... جابر اتقتل بعد ماقتل كل اللى فى المسلسل
 الشك .... فايق اتقتل
 القاصرات...صلاح السعدنى اتقتل

 ماتفجروا فينا التليفزيون عشان ترتاحوا احنا ناقصين ياخويا قرف جتكم القرف فيكم وفى مسلسلاتكم 
*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نهاية مسلسلات رمضان
> 
> قصة حياه ... حياه طلعت مجنونه ويوسف اتقتل
> الزوجه التانيه .... العمده اتجنن وابنه مات
> ...


دا علشان الظروف والموضة اللي ماشية من السنة الماضة وهم بيواكبو التطور ---والتطور السنة دي هو القتل    :act23::budo::gun:ههههههههههههههههه:gun::budo::act23::act19:


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2013)

*

*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 أغسطس 2013)

*




*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

*في ضيوف كده يحسسوكـ انكـ ضيف في بيتكـ  وهما صحاب  البيت    *
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


>


ببضم صوتي؛ لحد ما ربنا يفرجا


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (12 أغسطس 2013)

قوات حرس الحدود تنجح في القاء القبض علي صاروخ اثناء اختراقه الاراضي المصرية . ​


----------



## candy shop (12 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (13 أغسطس 2013)

عم تتحلي امبارح قاللي خلاني ادوب
اتغزل فيا وبعينيا رسملي قلوب
صار يتطلع يحكي واسمع 
يترجاني وانا ادلع انا ادلع
                                   تحية للكناريا العربية دارين حدشيتي


----------



## jajageorge (13 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أغسطس 2013)

حلوة --
جامدة اوي


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مذيع بتاع قناه الجزيره من شويه فى برنامج بيقول معانا اتصال من احد الشهداء



احكيلنا ياعم الحاج واوصفلنا شعورك وانت بتموت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*لحظة من فضلك 
 السبب الحقيقي لإستقالة البرادعي هو عدم تنفيذ خطته الإستراتيجية في فض  الإعتصام وكانت تقوم علي استخدام الداخلية
  لمسدسات المياه الغازية ( بيبسي  كولا ) بدل الرصاص الحي حفاظاً علي الأرواح . 
والله الموفق والمُستعان  !!!!!!!!!!!!*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*الراجل ده مات 3 مرات النهارده وف اماكن مختلفه 




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

بـقـول لـأبـويـا لـيـهْ مـفـيـش لـمـبـهْ كـدهْـ تـبـصـلـهـا تـطـفـي ،
 تـبـصـلـهـا تـانـي تـولـع ،، ؟

 قـالـي طـب مـا تـخـتـرعـوهـا إنـتـوا يـا جـيـل الـنـدامـهْ

 قـولـتـلـهْ و أنـا لـو فـيـا حـيـل أقـومـ ، مـا كـنـت طـفـيـتـهـا أحـسـن


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

ذات مومنت‫

 لـمـا تـيـجـي تـشـتـغـلـي حـبـيـبـك مـن أكـونـت تـانـي و تـقـولـيـلـهْ إنـت عـسـول أوي هـو إنـت مـرتـبـط ؟ ،، 
 يـقـولـك . . لـأ عـنـدك عـروسـهْ ؟

  I feel like 

 لـأ أنـا عـنـدي شـبـشـب هـيـنـزل ع دمـاغـك
 إنـت صـدقـت نـفـسـك يـا عـرةْ الـرجـالـهْ !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

" 2013 ‬‫السنة دي مش ناقصها غير غزو فضائي و تنين مجنح و تبقى سنة تحفـه !!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

الناس الي زهقانة من القاعدة في البيت

 جربت تنام على السرير بالعرض​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

ايه يا عم
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ايه يا عم
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ايه يا عم
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ايه يا عم







 اتنين مصريين بيتخنقوا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*‫استشهاد 120 من مؤيدي مرسي خلال مباراة الارجنتين و ايطاليا بالأمس .. !

الجزيره الرياضيه +9

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

أيــوهْـ يـا بـنـتــي ،، 
 عـايـزهْـ تـيـجـي عـنـدي ؟ 
 أصـبـري إسـأل أمـي ،، 
 مـامـا ،، يـنـفـع أجـيـب واحـدهْـ صـاحـبـتـي تـعُـد مـعـايـا ؟ "
 " مـاشـي ،، بـس نـضـفـى أوضـتـك الـأول"

 " أيــوهْـ يـا بـت ، قــالــت لـأ مـعـلـش​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (16 أغسطس 2013)

قناه الجزيره | المسيحين هم من أشعلوا النيران فى كنائس الأقباط ..

قديمه جداً ومعروفـه يعنى .. طول عمر المسيحين بيكرهوا الأقباط
 آنا كبهير .. آنبهرت جدى الصراحـه​


----------



## bob (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الجزيره : المسيحين هم من أشعلوا النيران فى كنائس الأقباط !!!

 شوف وانا اللى كنت فاكر ان المسيحين والأقباط واحد

 المسيحيين بيحرقوا الكنائس

 الجيش بيقتل عساكره فى سيناء

 الشرطه بتقتل ظباطها فى القاهره

 وأنـا اللى كلت الجبنه*
​


----------



## jajageorge (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﻩ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺤﻴﻦ ﻫﻤﺎ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺣﺮﻗﻮﺍ ﻛﻨﺎﺋﺲ ﺍﻻﻗﺒﺎﻁ .. ﺗﺤﺲ ﻛﺪﻩ ﺍﻧﻚ ﻋﺎﻭﺯ ﺗﺴﺄﻟﻬﻢ .. ﻃﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺎﺭﻯ ﺭﺃﻳﻬﻢ ﺍﻳﻴﻴﻴﻪ ؟
*
​


----------



## bob (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أغسطس 2013)

ورة حياة الحظر ... فطار ... شاى ... نسكافيه ... لب ... سودانى .طب نجرب الفاكهة .. غداء .... غداء ... غداء ..... شاى .. قهوة .. كحك لو لسه فاضل .... بسكويت .. ايس كريم ..مافيش ام على ؟؟؟ طب رز باللبن ؟؟ عشا .... عشا.... عشا.... فاكهة علشان الريجيم ... طب سلطة ... شاى .... طب لبن .. كراوية ..... قراقيش ... مناقيش .... براطيش ..... ونرجع تانى من الاول


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (18 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (18 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أغسطس 2013)

*



فقره ترفيهية
ونسيب التعليقات للقصيريين*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أغسطس 2013)

تخيلوا لو كتبوا على الدبابات 
 زى ما بيكتبوا على الميكروباصات 
 هتبقى مسخرة يعنى ممكن تلاقى :

   ...
-الحلوه مدرعة وقاعدة ومربعة !
-بلطجي يا قاسي...المدرعة مفيهاش كراسي ,
-الخرطوش اللي ميصبش يدوش
-متبوصليش بعين راضية .... دى جايةبالمعونة الامريكية
-سوقوا بالراحه يابهايم، سواق المدرعه نايم
-الثورة خوخة .. ركبناها بعد دوخة ,
-المدرعه دى طاهره...عمرها ما وقفت فى مظاهره
-هدي و خليني أعدي ... أنا بدهس و محدش قدي!
-لا تقولى نانى ولا سوسو اللى هيقرب منى هدوسه
-متبصليش بعين رضيه... دي بتاعة المرحلة الانتقاليه​


----------



## max mike (18 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​




*ده اكيد بسبب حظر التجوال
واضحة يعنى مش محتاجة نباهة .​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أغسطس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


>



هى إيه.  الأبصلموديه ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هى إيه.  الأبصلموديه ؟



*هي كلمة          قبطية معناها      مزمور أو          ترنيمة وده الكتاب اللي بيكون فيه التسابيح      الكنسية المستخدمة في تسبحة نصف الليل     ورفع البخور 
*
​


----------



## candy shop (18 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 أغسطس 2013)

*هى مين اذربيجان دى تبع انهى مركز ولا محافظة ... وكمان رئسها اسمة : الهام علييف

أذربيجان تقرر إجلاء رعاياها من مصر  

قررت حكومة أذربيجان، إجلاء رعاياها المقيمين في  جمهورية مصر العربية، بسبب أحداث العنف الأخيرة التي عمت البلاد. 
وأوضح بيان صادر عن وزارة الشؤون الخارجية في أذربيجان أن الرئيس  الآذربيجاني، إلهام علييف، وجه تعليمات خاصة لوزارتي الشؤون الخارجية والطوارئ،  لتنظيم إجلاء رعايا آذربيجان المقيمين في جمهورية مصر العربية. 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الـبـنـت لـمـا تـحـب "بـتـبـقـى مـخـلـصـهْ جــامــد" ،، 

 و الـولـد لـمـا بـيـحـب بــرضــه الـبـنـت "بـتـبـقـى مـخـلـصـهْ جــامــد" 

 آخـدلـى بـالـك إنـت *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)

*الـبـنــت لـمـا مــا يـــرضـــوش يـخـــرجـــوهـــا مـــع صــحــابـهــا 

 غـلـطش أنــا !؟
*



*
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)

*هـــو لـســـه فـــي نــــاس بـتــقـــول ( ممـكــــن نـتــــعـــرف ) ؟؟ 

 يــــاهـ عــبــد الــصـمــــــد

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)

*أول مــا حـــد مـش بطيقــــه يـقـولـــى : فـاكـــرهـ لـمــا . .  ؟
 رد فـعلــى بـيـبقـى : لأ مــش فـاكــرهـ و مـش عــايــزهـ أفتكـــــر و حـتـى لـو إفتكــرت هنســــى*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قناه الجزيره لما تشوف صوره المرشد و هما جايبنله ميه معدنيه و عصير كابي ممكن تقولك 
 قوات الأمن تجبر المرشد علي شرب الماء و العصير عشان يجيله انتفاخ و يموت xD xD *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أغسطس 2013)

*فـي أمـريـكـا : Exuse me miss

 فـي فـرنـسـا : Pardon

 فـي مـصـر : عـديـنـي كـدهْـ يـا عـروسـهْ*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أغسطس 2013)

*أطـول فـتـرة خـطـوبـهْ مـسـجـلـهْ فـ الـتـاريـخ كـانـت بـيـن ;
 Octavio Guillen و Adriana Martinez

 مـن الـمـكـسـيـك إسـتـمـرت الـخـطـوبـهْ 67 عـام ، 
 بــدأت فـ 1902م و تـأجـل الـزفـاف مـرات عـديـدهْـ إلـى أن تـزوجـا و عـمـرهـمـا 83 عام

 مـتـهـيـألـى الـسـبـب إن الـحـمـامـ مـكـنـش روكـا*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أغسطس 2013)

*فـي بـنـات مـن كُـتـر مـا بـيـغـيـروا مـن بـعـض لـو جـيـت تـقـولـهـا :

 أخـبـار رانـيـا صـاحـبـتـك إيـه ؟ 

 هـتـقـولـك : تـمـامـ و الله بـس مـنـاخـيـرهـا طـويـلـهْ*​


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

candy shop قال:


>





candy shop قال:


>


ههههههههههههه ياخبر ياماما موتيني من الضحك بجد
ربنا يفرح قلبك يامامتي:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (20 أغسطس 2013)

وسيذكر التاريخ ان مرسى كان نحس حتى على جماعته .. 20 / 8 ليلة القبض على المرشد .. وهى ليلة عيد ميلاد مرسى

كل سنة وانت طيب .. طب وربنا انت عسل

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

منقول ​


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2013)

*
*


----------



## kawasaki (20 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أغسطس 2013)

البنت
 ممكن تفضل تدور ع الموبآيل بالسآعآت :$

وهى مشغله الأغآني و السمآعه ف ودآنها...
...
لأ والمشكله أنها ممكن تطلعه و تطفي الأغآني

 عشآن تدور بتركيز

 عشان كده كانوا بيدفنونا ايام الجاهليه


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أغسطس 2013)

الظابط و هو بيحقق مع بديـــــــع

 الظابط : يعني ايه مرشد ؟!

بديع : المرشد هو اللي بيقود الجماعه...

الظابط بعد ما لسعه ع قفــــاه :

قولتلي يعني ايه مرشد ؟!

بديع : المرشد يا باشا هو اللي لما يتمسك يرشد عن باقي الجماعه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أغسطس 2013)

*واحد علي قناة التحرير بيقول :

 ان شاء الله بعد مايتقبض علي البلتاجي و صفوت حجازي من خلالهم هنسدد ديون مصر

 احمد موسي : ازاي يا فندم ؟

 المتصل : هايتجابو في ميدان التحرير و القفا ب 50 جنيه و الشلوت ب 100 جنيه

 و الخميس و الجمعه اجازه*
​


----------



## max mike (20 أغسطس 2013)

*
قلم الرصاص عند الطالب اﻻجنبي قبل اﻻستعمال :

▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓◄

بعد اﻻستعمال :
... ... ... ▒▒▒▒▒▓◄
و بيغيره
...
عند الطالب المصرى قبل اﻻستعمال :

▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓

و بعد اﻻستعمال
►▒▒▒◄

و بعدين يديه ﻻخوه " وراثـة "
كم انت عظيم أيها الشعب المصرى .. اقتصادى من يومه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2013)

*هو كله كنايس كنايس ..... مفيش كباريهات تتحرق ..... يا جدعان فيه كفره غيرنا برده فى البلد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أغسطس 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أغسطس 2013)

*

*





​


----------



## candy shop (21 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (21 أغسطس 2013)

صفوت حجازى للنيابة العامة :.
أقسم بالله العظيم 
أقسم بالله العظيم 
أقسم بالله العظيم 
أننى لست من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين 




عبط أحنا يا صفوت عبط أحنا


----------



## بايبل333 (21 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.alwafd.org/ميـديا/402355-صفوت-حجازى-أنا-إخوانى-ومش-إخوانى



عبط احنا يا ابو الصفوة ..................


----------



## candy shop (21 أغسطس 2013)

*
*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (22 أغسطس 2013)

*احلى حاجة ف البنت القصيرة ان ممكن تاخد مقاسها بسلك الشاحن*
*هع هع هع*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *احلى حاجة ف البنت القصيرة ان ممكن تاخد مقاسها بسلك الشاحن*
> 
> 
> *هع هع هع*​


ولو اتخنقت معاها تعلقها على الشماعه هههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

تخيلو لو مواطن دخل فى غيبوبه يوم 24 يناير  وصحى انهارده عليــا النعمه هيحتاج 10 سنين نشرحله فيهم اللى حصل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*وكيل النيابة لصفوت حجازى: انت قمت بالتحريض على قتل البابا ..
صفوت حجازى: اسمه قداسة البابا تواضروس حضرتك ..

وكيل النيابة: هل لديك اقوال آخرى ؟
صفوت حجازى: الرب يدافع عنكم و انتم صامتون*


----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

شوفتوا دة



اهو انا بقى شوفت الاوحش منه :fun_lol:


----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​


ههههههههههههه و انا كمان لما جبت المسطرة دي كنت هطير من الفرحة


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2013)

* 
*


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2013)

*
*

* اضحك مع الاخوان*


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2013)

*

*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

اكتشافات هامة فى وقت الحظر
-عدد بلاطات السيراميك فى الشقة 244 ارضيات و 121 حوائط
-وزن ترابيزة الصالون .. مساوى تماما لوزن كرسى الانتريه
-درج التلاجة بيشيل 78 لمونة أو 65 خيارة بالطول أو 75 بالعرض
-عندنا 15 فردة شبشب مالهومش دعوة ببعض...

-لقيت شراب ضايع منى فوق الدولاب
-السيفون بيحتاج الى 6 دقايق و 40 ثانية عشان يملى المية
 وحاجات تانية كتيرة قوى اتعرفت عليها مؤخرا و أنتظرونا فى أكتشافات أخرى جارى العمل عليها​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2013)

*

*​*

لـمـا الأم فى الغرب بـتدخـل على إبـنها وتـشوف الـمنظـر ده, بـسـررعـه بـتـجـيـــب الـكــامـيـــرا وتـصـــوره صــــور كـتـيـيـيـيـر وهـــي مـبـتـسـمـــه إنـهـــا أضــافـــت لـــه صـــوره مـمـيـــزه فـــي ألـبـــوم ذكــريـــاتـــه.

فـــي بــلادنـــا الـعـــربـيـــه، لـمـا الـأم بـتـدخـــل على إبـنـهــا وتـشـــوف الـمـنـظــر ده تـبـــدأ أولا فــي إطـــلاق صـيـحـــات مـتـتـالـيـــه غـيـــر مـفـهـومــه، وتـبـــدأ فـــي الـكـــلام بــسـرعـــه 150 كـلـمـــه فــي الثـــانـيـــه مـسـتـخـدمـــه لـغــات كـثـيــره مـعظـمـهــا لا تـعــرفهـــا أصـــلا لـكــن الأكـيـــد إن الـ 150 كـلـمـه كـلـهــا شـتـيـمــه، وطـبـعــا مـمـنـــوع أكــــل الـمـكــرونـــه لـحـيـــن نـسـيــان هــــذه الــواقـعـــه الـمــؤسـفــه، وبـــدل أن تـحـتـفـظ له بـذكـــرى لطـيـفـــه فـــي ألـبـــومـــه احـتـفـظـت لـــه بـــذكــــرى مـــوقـعـــة الـمـكــرونـــه الـــلــي سـمـــع فـيـهـــا الـطـفـــل أحـلــى شتـيـمــه, وممكـن بـعـــد الـشـتـيـمـــه يــاخــدلـــه عـلـقـــه ع الـمـــاشـــي*


----------



## kawasaki (24 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (24 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههه
*kawasaki* 
انا ها اخد الكلام اللي باللون الاحمر - ده عشاني 
والباقي اللي باللون الاسود مش عاوزاه


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

و انا كمان هعمل زي ماريا
هاخد الكلام اللي بالاحمر بس
و اللي بالاسود خليه عشانك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

كنت اعتقد ان اسوأشئ في الحياة هو ان يبقى الانسان وحيدا 
===لكنني اكتشفت ان الآسوأان يعيش الانسان مع اشخاص يجعلونة يشعر انة وحيدا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

احب من يحبنى ولكن 
اعشق من يهتم بي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

رأيت الصديق يجمع حقائبة قلت لة الى اين الرحيل 
قال ممللت العيش في زمن اصبح الكزب لي بديل واصبحت انا فية كالقتيل


----------



## max mike (25 أغسطس 2013)

*
انا نفسى اعرف الكداب اللى طلع اشاعة ان اللى بيمسك البوكيه ف الفرح بيكون الدور الجاى عليه طلعها على اساس ايه
ما انا اهو مسكت البوكيه فى فرح اخويا ومفيش حاجة .. ادينى ليا شهر بحاله من ساعة الفرح .​*


----------



## max mike (25 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

max mike قال:


> ​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (25 أغسطس 2013)

*

*


*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kawasaki (25 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​





صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



* الطبيعه بتستهبل باين
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

البنات ﻗﻀﺖ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﺯﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻮﺭﺗﻮ ﺑﻼﻛﻮﻧﺔ XD
صعبانين عليا والله​


----------



## kawasaki (26 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 أغسطس 2013)

*
*

* ههههههههههههه*


----------



## kawasaki (28 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​




*اة انا دى مش جديدة عليا :smile01
*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

*قالك العراق فيها نووي 
وسوريا فيها كيماوي 
وبكرة هايقولك 
مصر فيها منوفية
*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*الصين ما بتضيعش وقت*




​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

إخواني بيقول لصاحبه : أنا عايز ابيع عربيتى بس دى قديمة ومهكعة
 صاحبه رد عليه : بسيطة خالص .. هات ورقة واكتب عليها مرسيدس 2013
وحطها على الزجاج الأمامى بتاعها .. والعبط كتير !...
الأخوانى اقتنع بالفكرة وفعلا علق ورقة مكتوب عليها السيارة مرسيدس
 موديل 2013 ...
بعد شهر اتقابلوا تانى ..

الأخ صاحب الفكرة بيسأل الإخواني صاحب العربية : إيه الأخبار ..بعت العربية ولا لسه؟
 الأخواني قاله : إنت عبيط يابنى .. هو انا اهبل عشان ابيع مرسيدس 2013​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺍﻧﺎ ﺳﺎمعة ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻋﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﻪ !!
 ﺣﺪ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺳﺖ ﺍﺻﻔﺎﺭ .. ﻣﺶ ﺳﺖ ﺃﻧﻔار

*
​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أغسطس 2013)

​
​​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

_*قالوا للاخواني يعني اية وطنية ؟
قال ابيع الارض وعليها حتة هدية 
اوزع منها هنا وهناك 
تموت البلد وتعيش السلطة لي   ى
*_​


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أغسطس 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


>



* عملها نخنوخ 
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * عملها نخنوخ
> *​


المهم انا برىء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


>



*عشان البنات النص الحلو
البنات هى الحياة كلها :t30:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ياجماعه انا بقول ناخد وندي في الكلام مع بتوع رابعه .......واكيد في حل *



​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/upload​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*

kawasaki قال:





http://www.arabchurch.com/upload​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا خرااااااااااااااااااااااشي على السكر
ايه النونو القمر ده 
انا مش همني الكومينت قد البيبي السكر ده بجد عسل اووووووي
مش عرفت اعملك تقييم بقى هههههههه
بس بجد سكر​*


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *يا خرااااااااااااااااااااااشي على السكر*
> *ايه النونو القمر ده *
> *انا مش همني الكومينت قد البيبي السكر ده بجد عسل اووووووي*
> *مش عرفت اعملك تقييم بقى هههههههه*
> ...






*دا حضرتك انا *
*وانا طفل *​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....38937_554920337907368_1852391727_n.jpghttp://


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*هـو : إنـتـى مـفـيـش سـمـعـان كـلـامـ خـالـص 

 هـي : فـى إيـهْ بـس دلـوقـت !

 هـو : أنـا قـولـتـلـك تـفـطـرى قـبـل مـا تـنـزلـى . . 
 لـو فـضـلـتـى ضـعـيـفـهْ كـدهْـ هـنـخـلـف بـرص 

 هـي : مـا أنـا مـا بـعـرفـش أفـطـر أول لـمـا بـصـحـى

 هـو : طـيـب إنـتـى بـتـعـيـطـى لـيـهْ دلـوقـت بـس !

 هـي : أنـا بـعـيـط عـشـان مـضـايـقـهْ لـإن فـيـا حـاجـهْ إنـت مـا بـتـحـبهــاش

 هـو : اللـى فـيـكـى و مـا بـجـبـوش هـو إنـك تـعـيـطـى و أنـا قـدامـك رجـولـتـى بـتـقـع ع الـأرض مـع دمـوعـك

 هي : ‬‫

 هـو : يـلا طـيـب نـجـيـب سـانـدوتـشـيـن طـعـمـيـهْ سـخـنـهْ عـلـشـان تـفـطـرى

 هـي : لـأ أنـا عـايـزهْـ جـبـنـهْ رومـى و فـيـنـو ، قـال طـعـمـيـهْ قـال


 إنـتـوا فـاكـريـن إن كـدهْـ دمـنـا هـيـتـحـرق يـعـنـي ! ،

 أبـسـلـوتـلـي إحـنـا دمـنـا إتـحـرق خـلـاص*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*عـنـدمـا شـعـر آدمـ بـالـوحـدهْـ لـمـ يـخـلـق الله لـه عـشـرهْـ سـتـات
 بـل خـلـق لـهْ إمـرأهْـ واحـدهْـ
  "
 واحـدهْـ يـا أبـنـاء آدمـ ! . . واحـدهْـ يـا غـجـر !! واحـدهْـ يـخـربـيـت أبـوكـوا ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*خـايـف أوعـدك مـا أوفـيـش
 أقـولـك بـخ مـا تـتـخـضـيـش ‬‫

 لـامـؤاخـذهْـ يـا ‬كينج الـمـلـل مـبـهـدلـنـى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*اصـل عـرابـى كـان مـعـبـى شـويـهْ مـن الـخـديـوى تـوفـيـق . . .

 و لـمـا إتـخـنـق مـنـهْ . . راح واخـد هـورس و طـالـع على قـصـر عـابـديـن . . 
 و قـالـه مـا تـفـكـك مـنـى يـا عـمـ دهْـ إحـنـا كـلـنـا ولـاد تـسـعـهْ مـش ولـاد الـبـطـهْ الـسـودهْـ . .

 و عـلـيـا الـنـعـمـهْ مـا حـد هـيـأمـمـنـا و لـا هـيـقـلـوظـنـا بـعـد الــيـوم




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*طـول مـا الـمـخ شـغـال الـإيـد مـا تـعـطـلـش




*​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​


ااية ياعم الحلاوة دي


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*الام المصرية 
 هناكل اية بكرة يا عيال 
 الابن الاكبر 
 ماما اية رايك في مكرونة بالباشاميل
 الابن الاوسط
 ماما اية رايك تعملي محشي 
 الابن الاصغر 
 ماما انا عاوز اكل فراخ بنية 
 الام بقى 
 انتوا قولوا الي عندكوا 
 انا بقى هجيب سمك  

 اه وربنا بتحصل *
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *عـنـدمـا شـعـر آدمـ بـالـوحـدهْـ لـمـ يـخـلـق الله لـه عـشـرهْـ سـتـات
> بـل خـلـق لـهْ إمـرأهْـ واحـدهْـ
> "
> واحـدهْـ يـا أبـنـاء آدمـ ! . . واحـدهْـ يـا غـجـر !! واحـدهْـ يـخـربـيـت أبـوكـوا ^_^
> *​



*ده من رحمة ربنا بآدم وبنى جنسه ..... لكن نعمل ايه للى لا يستهلوا رحمته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



*انتوا تعرفوا تعيشوا من غيرنا ؟؟؟

:smil12::smil12::smil12:
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (1 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*شاكيرا عمرها 36 وزوجها بيكي عمره 26
 
 مادونا عمرها 55 وحبيبها عمره 22
 
 آنتي سنجل؟! ما تشليش هم
 
 يمكن حبيبك لحد دلوقتي لسة متوَلدش  
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*شـكـراً ع ‬الرسالة. . .
 طـب لـو ‬راجل‫ كـنـت تـعـالـي ‬‫

 سـوري يـا جـنـات تـرانـي إنـفـعـلـت*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*أكـونـت إسـمـهْ { أنـجـلـيـنـا جـولـي }

 بـاعـتـلـي آدد . .
 كـنـسـلـتـهْ عـشـان مـابـحـبـش الـإشـتـغـالـات
 بـعـتـتـلـي مـسـج و بـتـقـولـي " إقـبـلـى الـآدد أنـا أنـجـلـيـنـا الـحـقـيـقـيـهْ "

 طـيـب مـش حـاطـهْ صـورتـهـا قـولـنـا عـــادي
 بـتـكـتـب عــربـي مــاشــي هـعـديـيـيـيـيـيـيـيـيـهـا

 لـكـن مـحـل الـإقـامـهْ مـصـر مـنـيـا الـقـمـح

 لـأ وسـعـت مـنـك أأنـجـلـيـنـا الـمــرهْـ دى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (2 سبتمبر 2013)

من اجمل الاشعار العربية

بص لي قرب شوية حس باللي بيجرى ليا 

 كل شئ حبيته فيا شايفه ليه دلقوتي عادي  



ابتسامتك ليه عادية ليه نسيت تمسك إيديا  

حتى و انت قصاد عينيـا تبقـى واقف مش قصـادي


----------



## AdmanTios (2 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*ﺃﻳـﻮﺓ ﺃﻧـﺎ ﺍﻟـﺒـﻨـﺖ ﺍﻟـﻠـﻲ ﻫﺘـﺸـﻐـﻞ ﺍﻟـ Dj ﻓــﻲ ﻓـﺮﺣـﻬـﺎ ، ‬‫

 ﺃﻣـﺎﻝ ﻓـﺎﻛـﺮﻳـﻦ ﻫـﻘـﻌـﺪ ﻓـﻲ ﺍﻟـﻜـﻮﺷـهْ ﺟـﻨـﺐ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺮﻳـﺲ o ـــO

 ﺩﻩْ ﻳـــﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﺣـــﺪ ﻓــﻲ ﺍﻟـﻌـﻤـﺮ ﻭ ﺃﻧـﺎ ﺍﻟـﺼـﺮﺍﺣـهْ ﻣـا أرﺿـﺎﺵ ﺟـﻮﺯﻱ ﻳـﺪﻓـﻊ ﻓـﻠـﻮﺱ ﻟـﺤـﺪ ﻋـﺸـﺎﻥ ﻳـﻬـﻴـﺺ ﺍﻟـﻔـﺮﺡ*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*بالاحضان بالاحضان بالاحضان
**بالاحضان ياسمكتى ياحلوة بالاحضان*​*ا**قـلـيـكـي و لـا أشـويـكـي و لـا أفـضـل أحـب فـيـكـي *​


----------



## AdmanTios (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*





من أقوال " البلطاجي "

لن يتوقف هذا " الجنان " الرسمي
حتي تعود " الشرعية " .....


التعقيب ......

  كثير من الأحيان تكون جلسات " الكهربا " مفيدة
في " التو " و " اللحظة " التي يعود فيها إلي رشُده
*​


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻡ ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﻟﻠﺴﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻥ | ﻟﺪﻱ.
 ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ.
 ﺍﻻﻧﻘﻼﺑﻲ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺘﻔﺠﻴﺮ.
 ﺍﻟﻬﺮﻡ ﺍﻻﻛﺒﺮ ﺑﻤﺼﺮ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ.
 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻭ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻨﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺠﻴﺮ.
 ﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻧﺎﺷﺪ ﻣﻨﻈﻤﺎﺕ.
 ﺣﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﺛﺎﺭ ﺑﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻱ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ.
 ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﺩﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻭ ﺣﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺗﻮ.
 ﻟﻤﺼﺮ ﻟﺤﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﺛﺎﺭ ﻭ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ!​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مـستنى ايـه مـن شـعب بيـشكك فـى نزاهـه حـكم الـبلاى ستيشـن​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (4 سبتمبر 2013)

من اضخم واجمل واكبر الاشعار الغنائية العربية
*فهمني ازاي بتعشها عليا *
*ما كنت قريب عايش ليا*
*وكان في اليوم بتفكر فيا 3 ايام*
*خليك مع نفسك لو مش عاجبك*
*هامشي انا و ذنبك على جنبك*

*هو انت كنت تطول فهمني ازاي على مين عامل مشغول *
*هاعملها معك وهاسيبك ما تيلا اطلع من دول*
*شكلك هتوحشني يامين يجي يحوشي*
*انا هامشي مش هاستناك*

*ده ماكنتش تحلم بس تشوفني ليه بامارة ايه عارفني*
*عامل ايه ياما هنا  وهناك 

* *م العين دي هسيبك قبل العين دي *
*ويلا بقا السكة الل تودي وشوف مين بعدي فبعدي هيجي ويسال فيك*
*وكفاية كده عشان جبت اخرها ويلا بناقص خيرها في غيرها*
*ويوم هتفكر تاني تشوفني هاقول بعينيك

مع خالص تحياتي للكروانة العربية ياسمين
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Kk2wCM4J2HI&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (5 سبتمبر 2013)

من اعظم واكبر واضخم الاشعار الغنائية العربية

راح وبعد ما غاب عليا
جاي يقولي انتي اللي ليا
جاي يقولي كلام مفهمتهوش
خفت لاضحك غصب عني
قلتله كمل وغني
يالا مش مشكلة مكسفتوهوش
انا مش هارجعله خلاص
مهما يقولي ويحكيلي
انا خدت قراري خلاص
لو بدموعه هايبكيلي
مش هو نسيني
طب مايوريني
ازاي ببساطة يجيني
وعايز يرجع ليا

هو ايه قلبي بمزاجه
يظلمه ويرجع يحتاجه
الحنان مابقاش باين عليه
باختصار مابقيتش فارقة
لو رجعلي ولا لأ
حبه ليا خلاص مش حاسة بيه

                 مع خالص تحياتي للصداحة العربية كارين نوالي


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> من اعظم واكبر واضخم الاشعار الغنائية العربية
> 
> راح وبعد ما غاب عليا
> جاي يقولي انتي اللي ليا
> ...


 هو دة الكلام يا مينا
و انا كمان بهدي نفس الاغنية لاي حد بيعمل كدة


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*‏‏*





​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اذا كانت الشرطة بتقتل وزيرها وظباطها وعساكرها وبتقتحم اقسامها

 والجيش بيموت ظباطه وعساكره في سيناء

 والمسيحيين بيولعوا في كنايسهم

 يبقي أكيد الأخوان هما اللي نزلوا ضد مرسى يوم6/30
*
​


----------



## Veronicaa (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يموت الاعزب ميتة الكلاب ويعيش المتزوج عيشتها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## grges monir (7 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (7 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (7 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بقينا فى زمن النسكافيه بس هو اللى بوش واحد ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻫﻮ: ﺍﻳﻪ ﺩﻩ ﻳﺎ ﻫﺂﺁﻧﻢ
 ﻫﻰ: ﻓﻰ ﺇﻳﻪ ﻳﺎ ﺣﺒﻴﺒﻰ ؟
 ﻫﻮ: ﺣﻠﻮﺓ ﺻﻮﺭﺗﻚ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﻑ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ
 ﺭﺍﻳﺢ
 ﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺟﺎﻱ ﺑﻴﺘﻔﺮﺝ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺩﻯ ؟؟...
ﻫﻰ: ﺻﻮﺭﺗﻰ ! ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺼﻞ ﺍﻛﻴﺪ ﺣﺪ
 ﺷﺒﻬﻰ
 ﻫﻮ: ﻭﺍﻧﺎ هتلخبط ﻓﻴﻜﻰ !! ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻳﺎ ﻫﺂﻧﻢ
 ﺷﻮﻓﻰ ﻭ ﺭﺩﻯ ﻋﻠﻴﺎ
 ﻫﻰ : فين دى !
ﻫﻮ : ﺑﺼﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺁﺁ ,, ﺍﻧﺘﻰ ﻭﻻ ﻣﺶ
! ﺍﻧﺘﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺑﺘﻨﻮﺭ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺩﻯ ؟
 ﻫﻰ: ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻧﺘﺎ ﺣﻴﻮان
 ﻫﻮ: ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﺑﺤبك

 نأسف للسناجل على قسوة المشهد​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ﻫﻮ: ﺍﻳﻪ ﺩﻩ ﻳﺎ ﻫﺂﺁﻧﻢ
> ﻫﻰ: ﻓﻰ ﺇﻳﻪ ﻳﺎ ﺣﺒﻴﺒﻰ ؟
> ﻫﻮ: ﺣﻠﻮﺓ ﺻﻮﺭﺗﻚ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﻑ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ
> ﺭﺍﻳﺢ
> ...



*صبرنى ياصبر
:close_tem
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *صبرنى ياصبر*
> *:close_tem*​


 



​
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## AdmanTios (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*





سيستغرب جيل الــ " C D " و الــ " I phone "
عن معني هذه الصورة !!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*



حصة فى تعلم فنون القتال​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*



بدون تعليق​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة ست ساعات

 يومياً يزيد من خطر وفاتك بنسبة 40%

علـى كدة احنـا ميتين و بنتحاسب...

المرحوم والمرحومة اللي هناك تشربوا حاجه ؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*و  مـيـن فـيـنـا و هـو عـيـل صـغـيـر مـا عـمـلـش خـط بـيـنـهْ و بـيـن  صـاحـبـهْ اللـى قـاعـد جـنـبـهْ ع الـديـسـك و هـمـ مـتـخـاصـمـيـن و  قـالـهْ مـا تـعـديـش الـخـط دهْـ ‬‫ ! ،،

 قـال يـعـنـي خـط بـارلـيـف*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*مـامـا لـو ثـافـتـك هـتـزحـقـلـي ‬‫

 طـب أخـبـيـك فـيـيـيـيـن !؟*




*
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*Options for this story
 لـمـا صـاحـبـك يـكـلـمـك فـ حـوار . . 
 و إنـت قـاعـد جـنـب أبـوك و مـش عـارف تـتـكـلـمـ ،،

 U feel like

 آهْـ ،، آهْـ ،، إمـمـمــ ،، آهْـ ،، و بـعـديـيـن . .
 مـا تـدخـلـنـيـيـش فـ تـفـاصـيـل يـا مـدحـت*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*انــا لمــا بــاجي أقفــل بـاب العــربيــه
 عنــدي حـالتين !
 ‹›
 يا أقفــله بـ دلــع لدرجــة انـه ممكــن مايتقفــلش
 آصــلآ
 ‹›
 أو أرزعــه جــامــد لدرجــه انــه مايـتفـتـــحش تانـى
 وفـ الحــالتين بتشــتــم*​


----------



## AdmanTios (9 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GoXHVs65NFQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## androw rady (9 سبتمبر 2013)

دعونا نعمل فى صمط


----------



## kawasaki (9 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (9 سبتمبر 2013)

من اجمل الاشعارالمصرية
لون شعرك وبتغيريه
 لون عينك ولا عرفتو ايه
اسهل حاجة عندك تقولي بحب
وتنسي قلتيها ليه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*مـن كـتـر ســرقــة الـبـوسـتـات 

 شــوفــت واحــد كــاتــب :-

 " اللـهـمـ إجـعــلنــي زوجــه صـالـحــه "

 حــلـاوتــك يـا ابيض *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*ذآت مومنت :-
 أما حد جديد ييجى الكليـه بتاعتك
 ويسأل على مكان فيه واى فاى _ وايرلس
 U Feel Like

 ياعم صلى على النبى دول بيفتحوا
 النور محــاضره ومحــاضره*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هو فيه غباء كده ههههههههه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (12 سبتمبر 2013)

من اجمل الاشعار الغنائية التي سمعت
بدي اتصالح معا
مابدي اتنازل
ماكان قصدي اوجعا اوجعا
ولا كان قصدي نتقاتل

الاغنية بالخليجي معناها
عايز اتصالح معاها 
مش عايز اتنازل
ماكانش قصدي ازعلها او اتعبها او اضايقها
ولا كان قصدي اخانقها


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*عمر الفسيخ ما هيبقى مربي وعمر الشمال ما هتتربي #حقيقة 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (12 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*لـو قـعـدت جـنـب شبـاك فـى الـعـربـيـهْ ،

 لـازم أحـط دمـاغـى عـلـيـهْ . . 
 و أقـعـد بـطـريـقـة الـعـاشـق الـولـهـان اللـى ضـيـعـتـهْ دروب الـمـحـبـهْ ‬‫ (

 و يـجـى مـطـب يـكـسـرلـى الـجـمـجـمـهْ*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*خـد هـاتـلـى كـيـس شـيـبـسـى ‬‫
 - هـو أنـا خـدامـ عـنـدك ! ، روح هـات لـنـفـسـك ‬‫

 طـب روح و هـأكـلـك مـعـايـا ‬‫
 - عـايـزهْـ بـطـعـمـ إيـهْ ؟ ‬‫

 نـعـم يـا سـادهْـ إنـهْ الـأخ الـصـغـيـر ‬‫

 مـادى حـقـيـر*​


----------



## kawasaki (13 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (14 سبتمبر 2013)

من اجمل الكلام والاداء والموسيقي الاوروبية
التي تنقل لنا مشاعر لعلنا نتعدي منهاونتمثل بها
كالحماس والثقة والجرأة والايمان والتميز والطموح والفرح
والنجاح والحب

You held me down, but I got up
Already brushing off the dust
You hear my voice, your hear that sound
Like thunder, gonna shake your ground
You held me down, but I got up
Get ready cause I’ve had enough
I see it all, I see it now
 











هزمتني(أسقطتني) لكني وقفت مجدداً
بالفعل أنفض عني التراب
سمعت صوتي، تسمع هذا الصوت
مثل الرعد، سأهز أرضك
هزمتني(أسقطتني) لكني وقفت مجدداً
استعد لأنني اكتفيت
رأيت كل شئ، رأيته الآن
 













 i got the eye of the tiger, a fighter, dancing through the fire
Cause I am a champion and you’re gonna hear me ROAR
Louder, louder than a lion
Cause I am a champion and you’re gonna hear me ROAR
Oh oh oh oh oh oh
You’re gonna hear me roar












لدي عين النمر، محاربة، أرقص من خلال النار
لأني بطلة و ستسمعني ازأر
أعلى، أعلى من زئير الأسد
لأني بطلة و ستسمعني ازأر
اوه اوه اوه اوه اوه 
ستسمعني ازأر


----------



## kawasaki (14 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (14 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (14 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*اوعو تفكروا يابنات ان الجواز راحه
 اول اسبوع فى الهنا مرتاحه
 وثانى اسبوع سكر...وتفاحه......
 وثالث اسبوع بالشبشب والمساحه
 ورابع اسبوع شغالة وطباخه
 ونقول مساء الخير للمتزوجات الي معانا
 اما الغير متزوجات فالكلام ده من حملة فكروهم و نكدوا عليهم





*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*الاجازة: إعـتـصـامـات ، إشـتـبـاكـات ، مـظـاهـرات ، حـظـر تـجـول !

 ‬ الدراسة: بـاسـم يـوسـف ، Talent Arab's got  ، Star academy 

 و الـدنـيـا بـتـمـشـي زي الـسـكـيـنـهْ فـ الـحـلـاوهْـ*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*الـبـنـات : 
 عـنـدى فــرح بـعــد 4 شـهــور و مـش عـارفـه ألـبـس إيـه فـكــرى مـعــايـا ! ‬‫

 الـولاد : 
 الـفــرح ده إمــتـى يـا بـرنـس ؟!

 بـعـد سـاعـتـيــن ,

 قـشـطــهْ يـا مــعـلـم لـسـهْ بـدرى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*أنـا مـسـتـنـيـهْ فـارس أحـلـامـى اللـى هـيـيـجـى يـخـطـفـى عـلـى حـصـان أبـيـض ‬ ‫ ،،
 أو حـمـار أبـيـض ‬‫
 طـب تـاكـسـى أبـيـض ‬‫
 تـوكـتـوك أبـيـض ‬‫

 خـلـاص إحـنـا مـمـكـن نـتـمـشـى حـضـرتـك عـادى يـعـنـى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ﻣـﮕـﻨـﺘـﺶ ﻧـﺎﺍﻭﻱ أﻭﺩﻋـﮓ .. !
 ﺑـﺲ ﻳـﻼ ﻓـ ﺳـﺘـﻴـﻦ ﺩﺍﻫـﻴـهْ ﺗـﺎﺧـﺪﮒ ‬‫

 مـعـلـش يـا ‬ياعمرو‫ أصـلـي مـتـعـصـبـهْ شـويـه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*ﻓـ ﺍﻣـﺮﻳﻜـﺎ " excuse me "

 ﻓـ ﻓـﺮﻧﺴﺎ " pardon "

 ﻓـ ﻣـﺼـﺮ " ﺳﺴﺴـﺲ ﺿـﻬﺮﻛـ ﻳـﺎ ﺁﻧـﺴـﻪ "

 ﻭﻟـﻮ ﺍﺑـﻦ ﻧـﺎﺱ ﺷـﻮﻳﻪ ﻫـﻴﻘﻮﻟـﻚ

 " ﻋـﺪﻳـﻨﻰ ﻛـﺪﻩ ﻭﺍﻟـﻨﺒﻰ ﻳـﺎ ﻋﺮﻭسه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +ماريا+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*ذات مومنت !!
 لما ابوكى يسيب كل اصحابك المحترمين ويجي علي اصيع واحده ويجي يقولك البت دى شكلها محترمه و بنت ناس

 You Feel That :-

 يا زين ما أخترت سميره بهيج*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*




و شـهـد شـاهـد مـن أهـلـهـا  ،،

 أنـا مـاجـبـتـش حـاجـه مـن عـنـدى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*ذآت مومنت لما تـتـآكـد ان الكليات يوم٢٢ ومفيش تأجيل 

 I FeeL L¡ke

 صعب جدآآ اجي خالتي بتخبز*​


----------



## AdmanTios (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

المرأه كالسيدة تشبة الانثى في تصرفات النساء​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا صغيره لما كانت ماما بتزعلني 

كنت بقول هستني بالليل لما كلو ينام واهرب ..

وكنتي بتهربي !! 

لا كانت بتروح عليا نومه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*قريبا بالاسواق
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*شـايـفـيـن يـا بـنـات الـسمـا الـزرقـا




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*ﻗـﺎﺁﻟﻬــآ ﻣﺶ ‬هخطبك‫
 آﻟﺪﻣـﻌــﺔ ﻧـﺰﻟﺖ ﻣﻦ ‬عينها‫ 
 ﻣـﺪ آﻳـﺪه ﻭﻣﺴﺢ ‬دمعتها‫ 
 ﻭﻗآﻟﻬــآ " ‬هتجوزك ﻋﻠﻃـﻮﻝ ﻳـﺂﻫﺒـﻠﺔ "

 دعـونآ نبكى بصـمت*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*مـمـكـن ألـعـب علـي مـوبـايلـك ؟! 

 أنـا : 
 دهْـ هـيـفـصـل و بـايـظ و مـسـتـنـيـهْ حــد يـكـلـمـنـي و إلـحـق أمـك بـتـولع*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

قلب البنت زي المركب لو فية اتنين يغرق 

انما قلب الراجل 

اتوبييس 

ميطلعش الا لما يحمل ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (18 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (18 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## max mike (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*
اتنين ف اتوبيس عايزين يعملو نفسهم أجانب !!

هو : Don't push i will push
الترجمة : ماتدفعش أنا هدفع

صاحبو : ya man not between us
الترجمة : ياراجل مش بيننا

هو : no no ,, my neck is plug
الترجمة : لا لا رقبتي سدادة

صاحبو : don't carry me beautiful
الترجمة : ماتحملنيش جميلة

هو بعصبية : Download me here
الترجمة : نزلني هناااااا

all English all the time
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

أذا فـشـلـت مــره فـلا تـقــل أنـا مـنـحــوس!
وحـاول مـره ثـانـيـه

وأذا فـشــلـت مـره ثـانـيــه فـلا تـقــل أنـا مـنـحــوس!
وحـاول مـره ثـالـثـه! ^ـ^

وأذا فـشـلـت مـره ثـالـثـه فـلا تـحــاول مـره رابـعــه!

لآنـك فـعــلا طـلـعــت مـنـحـــوس​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لكـل ولـد بيلبـس بنطلون الـوان ..
 هي مـامـى مـش 100 مـره قـالتلـك مـا تلعبـش فـ دولاب أختـك !
 هـو الكـلام مــا بيتسمعـش ليـه​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

واحد رخم سأل بنت : " الأخت عانس صح " !
" ممكن تقوليى ليه أغلب البنات عوانس زيك " ؟

قالتله

" لأن النآس بيدعولنا " ربنا يرزقك بإبن الحلآل

وللاسف ولاد الحلال خلصو

ومافضلش غير ولاد الرخمه اللى زيك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

سيبت‫ ﻓــﺮﺍﻍ ﻛـــﺒـﻴـﺮ ،
 ‬كلت‫ ﻋــﺴﻞ ﻭ ﻓـﻄــﻴـﺮ ،
 ‬شربت إﺗــﻨـﻴــﻦ ﻋـﺼــﻴــﺮ ،
 ‬سميرﻭ ﺷـﻬــﻴـﺮ ﻭ ﺑـﻬـــﻴــﺮ ،
 ‬وكلت‫ ﺟــﺒــﻨــﻪ ﻭ ﺟـﺮﺟـﻴــﺮ ،
 ‬وعملت‫ ﺷــﺎﻯ ﺗــﻘﻴــﻴﻞ ،
 ‬وحسبى ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭ ﻧـﻌـﻤـﻪْ ﺍﻟـﻮﻛـﻴـل ‬‫

 لـمـؤاخـذهْـ يـا هـضـبـه إنـفـعـلـت​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ﺫﺍﺕ ﻣﻮﻣﻨﺖ

 ﺍﻣﺎ ﺃﺑﻮﻙ ﻭﺃﻣﻚ ﻳﺘﺨﺎﻧﻘﻮ ﻭﺃﻧﺖ ﻣﺶ ﻋﺎﺭف تقف ﻣﻊ ﻣﻴﻦ

 ﻓﻴﻬﻢ

 You feel like

 ﺭﺳﺎﻟﻪ ﻻ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻭﻟﻦ ﺗﻨﺘﻤﻲ ﻷﻱ ﺗﻴﺎﺭ ﺩﻳﻨﻲ ﺍﻭ ﺳﻴﺎسي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 سبتمبر 2013)

‫هـى : حـبـيـبـى هـات إيـدك كـدهْـ

 هـو : لـيـهْ يـا روحـى عـايـزاهـا لـيـه ؟!

  هـى : هـعـضـك عـضـهْ صـغـنـونـهْ أعـمـلـك سـاعـهْ فـى إيـدك عـشـان مـا  تـبـصـش ع الـبـنـات تـانـى و أنـا مـاشـيـهْ مـعـاك و تـبـص فـيـهـا بـس

 هـو : بـس بـالراحـهْ عـلـيـا يـا روحـى

 هـى : طـبـعـاً يـا بـيـبـى

 - بـس و كـلـت دراع الـواد يـا عـيـنـى ‬​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 سبتمبر 2013)

أنـا لـمـا بـنـامــ مـش بـعـرف أنـامــ بـسـرعـهْ لـازمــ شـويـة خـيـال عـلـي حـبـة مـشـاريـع . . ‬‫

 عـنـدك مـثـلاً إمـبـارح إشـتـريـت فـيـلـا و الـنـهــاردهْـ بـفـكـر أبـيـعـهـا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

طول ما أنا عايشه 
هحافظ عليكى ... ومش هكسرك 
عشان بحبك وعشان انتى عنيا اللى بشوف بيها 
ولو حصلك حاجة انا هضيييع  
بكلم النضارة  
حد ليه شوق فى حاجة​


----------



## Veronicaa (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه لا الكتاب ده اتخطى الجنون,, مبالغة فضيعة في كل جزء منو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه يا ماما مش موافقه " هو انا مش بنتك"

 .
 .
 .
 .
 اه انت مش بنتي .. لقيتك علي باب جامع

 اموت واعرف فين الجامع الي وزع عيال علي امهات مصر كلهم​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*شعب مفتري *



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 سبتمبر 2013)

أغـبـى سـؤال . . !

 لـمـا تـصـحـى مـن الـنـوووومــ و حـد يـبـص فـ وشـك و يـسـألـك

 إنـت صـحـيـت ؟؟

 U Feel Like 

 لـا و الله طـلـعـت فـاصـل إعـلـانـى بـيـن الـحـلـمـيـن​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هو دا اللى حصل النهاردة فى الكلية
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ﺧـﺪﻯ ﺇﺗـﺼﻠﻲ ﺑـﻴـﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻋـﻨـﺪﻙ ﻭ ﺇﻋﻤﻠﻰ
 ﻧﻔـﺴﻚ ﻣـﻌـﺠﺒـﻪْ ﺑـﻴﻪ ﻭ ﺷﻮﻓﻰ ﺭﺩ ﻓـﻌـﻠﻪ !

 ﻗـﺼـﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻳـﻔﻬـﻤـهـﺎ اﻟﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻨـﺎﺕ​


----------



## AdmanTios (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*توصلوا ............ بالسلامة ...... إنشاء الله .........  *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 سبتمبر 2013)

Party In My Head Lyrics

Party's in my head
Party's in my head

[chorus]
I don't care if the whole club is dead
'cuz the party's in my head
The party's in my head

If you won't let me in
Dancing on the street instead
'cuz the party's in my head
The party's in my head

I don't care about the VIP
'cuz every single DJ is inside me
If you dunno where to go
Dtay close to me instead
'cuz the party's in my head
The party's in my head

[verse]
Me against the world
The world against me
Those who can't feel or see what I see
The ones who stay close
Hear what I hear
I'll be your host the music is here

  اغنية الحفلة في راسي دي يا احبائي بتورينا اد ايه الثقة بالنفس والشغف واللون الوردي

             اللي دايما الشعب الاوروبي شايف بيه نفسه وامكاناته ومستقبله

Me against the world
The world against me

الجملة اللي فاتت دي بتفكرني بجملة الشاب الجريئ اثانسيوس

لما قالوله اعالم كله ضدك رد وقال وانا ضد العالم


----------



## oesi no (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماتحلمش بعالم سعيد علشان سعيد مبيديش العالم بتاعه لحد*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (25 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

حـد يفـهم أهلى إن فتحة الباب الفجائية تخوف حتى لو الواحد 
مكنش بيعمل حاجه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اللـي مـا غـنـتـش قـدامـ الـمـروحـهْ و فـردت شـعـرهـا و عـمـلـت نـفـسـهـا مـغـنـيـهْ . . 

 و الله مـا عـشـتـي الـنـجـومـيـهْ ! ‬‫

 مـحـدثـتـكـمــ الـنـجـمـهْ الـمـعـتـزلـهْ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 سبتمبر 2013)

إنـتـى بـتـاعـتـى - أنـا عـمـرى مـا هـبـص لـحـد غـيييـرك-​ 
 أنـا نـفـسـى تـڪـونـى مـراتـى - بـحـبببببـڪ آوووى

 ‬cut
 
 هـايـل ياجذمة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 سبتمبر 2013)

فـى الـبـيـت الـمـصـرى أول مـا الـنـور يـقـطـع و تـدور ع شـمـعـهْ تـولـعـهـا
 و تـقـعـد جـنـبـهـا مـسـتـنـى الـنـور يـيـجــى

 لـازمــ يـجـي حـد الـبـيـت و يـقـولـك أمــ الـســؤال الـخـنـيـق !

 إيـهْ دهْـ هـو الـنـور قـاطـع ؟؟

 لـا بـعـمـل عـيـد مـيـلـاد لـ نـفـسـي​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ﺗـﺪﺧـﻞ ﺍﻟـﻤـﻄـﺒـﺦ ﺗـﻜـﺴـﺮ ﻛـﻮﺑـﺎﻳـﻪ
ﺃﺑـﻮﻙ ﻳـﻘـﻮﻟـﻚ ﺇﻳـﻪ ﺣـﻤـﺎﺭ ﻣـﺎ ﺑـﺘـﺸـﻮﻓـﺶ ؟
.
ﻳـﺪﺧـﻞ ﺃﺑـﻮﻙ ﺍﻟـﻤـﻄـﺒـﺦ ﻳـﻜـﺴـﺮ ﻛـﻮﺑـﺎﻳـﻪ
ﻳـﻘـﻮﻝ ﻣـﻴـﻦ ﺍﻟـﺤـﻤـﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻠـﻲ ﺣـﻄـﻬـﺎ ﻫـﻨـﺎ ؟
ﻳـﻌـﻨـﻲ ﻓـ ﺍﻟـﺤـﺎﻟـﺘـﻴـﻦ ﺇﻧـﺖ ﺍﻟـﺤـﻤـﺎﺭ ​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻭﻣﻴﻦ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ ﻣﺤﻔﺮﺵ ﻓﻰ ﺭﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻴﻒ
ﺣﻔﺮﻩ ﻏﻮﻳﻄﻪ لحد ﻟﻤﺎ ﻭﺻﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﺎﻳﻪ
ﻭﻓﺮﺡ ﻛﺄﻧﻪ ﺍﻛﺘﺸﻒ ﺑﻴﺮ ﺑﺘﺮﻭﻝ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

منتهي المشاعر والعذوبة والرقة
تحياتنا لشعراء الغرب اصحاب الخيال العميق والشعور الراقي
من المعروف تاريخيا ان والد مايلي سايرس =هانا مونتانا
سلم حياته ليسوع في سن العشرينات بعد وفاة زوجته
ام مايلي وله 70 كليب جميعها تخلو من اي قبلة صغيرة

فلنستمتع بتذوق معاني كلام غنوتها الرائعة والرائدة والرائجة wrecking ballالذي تفسيرها كرة هدم 
 خدشنا، كبلنا قلوبنا بالقيود بلا جدوى
قفزنا، لم نسأل لماذا
قبلتك، وقعت تحت تأثير سحرك
حب لا أحد يمكن أن ينكره

ألم تقل أبداً أني قد ذهبت بعيداً
سوف أريدك دائماً
لا يمكن أن أعيش كذبة، طوال حياتي
سوف أريدك دائماً

أتيت ككرة هدم
لم أقع بشدة في الحب كهذا
كل ما أردته هو أن أحطم حوائطي
كل ما فعلته هو أنك حطمتني
نعم أنت، حطمتني

رفعتك إلى السماء عالياً
و الآن، لن تنزل للأسفل
تدور ببطئ، جعلتني احترق
و الآن، نحن رماد على الأرض

ألم تقل أبداً أني فقط ذهبت بعيداً
سوف أريدك دائماً
لا يمكن أن أعيش كذبة، طوال حياتي
سوف أريدك دائماً

أتيت ككرة محطمة
لم أقع بشدة في الحب كهذا
كل ما أردته هو أن أحطم حوائطك
كل ما فعلته هو أنك حطمتني
أتيت ككرة هدم
نعم، فقط أغمضت عيني و تمايلت
تركني أسقط في النيران
كل ما فعلته هو أنك حطمتني
نعم أنت، حطمتني

لم أقصد أبداً أن أبدأ حرب
فقط كل ما أردته هو أن تدعني أدخل
و بدلاً من استخدام القوة
أظن أنه كان لابد أن أدعك تفوز
لم أقصد أبداً أن أبدأ حرب
فقط كل ما أردته هو أن تدعني أدخل
أظن أنه كان لابد أن أدعك تفوز

ألم تقل أبداً أنا فقط ذهبت بعيداً
سوف أريدك دائماً

أتيت ككرة هدم
لم أقع بشدة في الحب كهذا
كل ما أردته هو أن أحطم حوائطك
كل ما فعلته هو أنك حطمتني
أتيت ككرة هدم
نعم، فقط أغمضت عيني و تمايلت
تركني أسقط في النيران
كل ما فعلته هو أنك حطمتني
نعم أنت، حطمتني
نعم أنت، حطمتني We clawed, we chained, our hearts in vain
We jumped, never asking why
We kissed, I fell under your spell
A love no one could deny

Don't you ever say I just walked away
I will always want you
I can't live a lie, running for my life
I will always want you

I came in like a wrecking ball
I never hit so hard in love
All I wanted was to break your walls
All you ever did was wreck me
Yeah you, you wreck me

I put you high up in the sky
And now, you're not coming down
It slowly turned, you let me burn
And now, we're ashes on the ground

Don't you ever say I just walked away
I will always want you
I can't live a lie, running for my life
I will always want you

I came in like a wrecking ball
I never hit so hard in love
All I wanted was to break your walls
All you ever did was wreck me
I came in like a wrecking ball
Yeah, I just closed my eyes and swung
Left me crouching in a blazing fall
All you ever did was wreck me
Yeah you, you wreck me

I never meant to start a war
I just wanted you to let me in
And instead of using force
I guess I should've let you win
I never meant to start a war
I just wanted you to let me in
I guess I should've let you win

Don't you ever say I just walked away
I will always want you

I came in like a wrecking ball
I never hit so hard in love
All I wanted was to break your walls
All you ever did was wreck me
I came in like a wrecking ball
Yeah, I just closed my eyes and swung
Left me crouching in a blazing fall
All you ever did was wreck me
Yeah you, you wreck me
Yeah you, you wreck me 
We clawed, we chained, our hearts in vain 

                     خدشنا، كبلنا قلوبنا بالقيود بلا جدوى 
                                          We jumped, never asking why                     

                     قفزنا، لم نسأل لماذا 
                                          We kissed, I fell under your spell                     

                     قبلتك، وقعت تحت تأثير سحرك 
                                          A love no one could deny                     

                     حب لا أحد يمكن أن ينكره 



                                          Don't you ever say I just walked away                     

                     ألم تقل أبداً أني قد ذهبت بعيداً 
                                          I will always want you                     

                     سوف أريدك دائماً 
                                          I can't live a lie, running for my life                     

                     لا يمكن أن أعيش كذبة، طوال حياتي 
                                          I will always want you                     

                     سوف أريدك دائماً 



                                          I came in like a wrecking ball                     

                     أتيت ككرة هدم 
                                          I never hit so hard in love                     

                     لم أقع بشدة في الحب كهذا 
                                          All I wanted was to break your walls                     

                     كل ما أردته هو أن أحطم حوائطي 
                                          All you ever did was wreck me                     

                     كل ما فعلته هو أنك حطمتني 
                                          Yeah you, you wreck me                     

                     نعم أنت، حطمتني 



                                          I put you high up in the sky                     

                     رفعتك إلى السماء عالياً 
                                          And now, you're not coming down                     

                     و الآن، لن تنزل للأسفل 
                                          It slowly turned, you let me burn                     

                     تدور ببطئ، جعلتني احترق 
                                          And now, we're ashes on the ground                     

                     و الآن، نحن رماد على الأرض 



                                          Don't you ever say I just walked away                     

                     ألم تقل أبداً أني فقط ذهبت بعيداً 
                                          I will always want you                     

                     سوف أريدك دائماً 
                                          I can't live a lie, running for my life                     

                     لا يمكن أن أعيش كذبة، طوال حياتي 
                                          I will always want you                     

                     سوف أريدك دائماً 



                                          I came in like a wrecking ball                     

                     أتيت ككرة محطمة 
                                          I never hit so hard in love                     

                     لم أقع بشدة في الحب كهذا 
                                          All I wanted was to break your walls                     

                     كل ما أردته هو أن أحطم حوائطك 
                                          All you ever did was wreck me                     

                     كل ما فعلته هو أنك حطمتني 
                                          I came in like a wrecking ball                     

                     أتيت ككرة هدم 
                                          Yeah, I just closed my eyes and swung                     

                     نعم، فقط أغمضت عيني و تمايلت 
                                          Left me crouching in a blazing fall                     

                     تركني أسقط في النيران 
                                          All you ever did was wreck me                     

                     كل ما فعلته هو أنك حطمتني 
                                          Yeah you, you wreck me                     

                     نعم أنت، حطمتني 



                                          I never meant to start a war                     

                     لم أقصد أبداً أن أبدأ حرب 
                                          I just wanted you to let me in                     

                     فقط كل ما أردته هو أن تدعني أدخل 
                                          And instead of using force                     

                     و بدلاً من استخدام القوة 
                                          I guess I should've let you win                     

                     أظن أنه كان لابد أن أدعك تفوز 
                                          I never meant to start a war                     

                     لم أقصد أبداً أن أبدأ حرب 
                                          I just wanted you to let me in                     

                     فقط كل ما أردته هو أن تدعني أدخل 
                                          I guess I should've let you win                     

                     أظن أنه كان لابد أن أدعك تفوز 



                                          Don't you ever say I just walked away                     

                     ألم تقل أبداً أنا فقط ذهبت بعيداً 
                                          I will always want you                     

                     سوف أريدك دائماً 



                                          I came in like a wrecking ball                     

                     أتيت ككرة هدم 
                                          I never hit so hard in love                     

                     لم أقع بشدة في الحب كهذا 
                                          All I wanted was to break your walls                     

                     كل ما أردته هو أن أحطم حوائطك 
                                          All you ever did was wreck me                     

                     كل ما فعلته هو أنك حطمتني 
                                          I came in like a wrecking ball                     

                     أتيت ككرة هدم 
                                          Yeah, I just closed my eyes and swung                     

                     نعم، فقط أغمضت عيني و تمايلت 
                                          Left me crouching in a blazing fall                     

                     تركني أسقط في النيران 
                                          All you ever did was wreck me                     

                     كل ما فعلته هو أنك حطمتني 
                                          Yeah you, you wreck me                     

                     نعم أنت، حطمتني 
                                          Yeah you, you wreck me                    

                     نعم أنت، حطمتني


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

محدش بيذاكر اوي ..... الا لما بيتزنق اوي

ليس كل ما يذاكره المرء يفهمه .. وتأتى الامتحانات بما لا تحتويه الكتب .. لذلك .. نام وارتاح .

. وابعت هات ميرندا تفاح



زغرتـــي يا انشراح ع الترم إللي راح

زغرتــى يا ام شاكر ما اللى زاكر زاكر

زغرتـــي يا اعتماد دة انا شكلى حشيل مواد

زغرتــى يا ام نــاجى على ما امتـــحن وأجــى

زغرتى يا ام مى ده المراقب جاى

زغرتى يا عديلة على خيبتنا التقيلة
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

كم هم غلابة هؤلاء المدرسين يظنون اننا نخفض رؤوسنا احترما لهم 
ولكننا نكون فتحين الفيس​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


>


المشكلة انكم بتقراءو بدون تركيز وفهم 
اما الاولادبيفهموها وهي طايرة او قبل ما تطير 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> المشكلة انكم بتقراءو بدون تركيز وفهم
> اما الاولادبيفهموها وهي طايرة او قبل ما تطير
> ههههههههههههه


ههههههههه
لا و انت الصادق
دة عشان انتوا غشاشيييييين :gy0000:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مش غشاشين 
احنا بنضرب المراقب بعد الامتحان لو ما جبش الاجابة مع الاسئلة 
مش زيكم بتبكوا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لا مش غشاشين
> احنا بنضرب المراقب بعد الامتحان لو ما جبش الاجابة مع الاسئلة
> مش زيكم بتبكوا


 يعني بلطجية
طب غشاشين احسن من بلطجية 
احنا بنبكي عشان ذاكرنا و تعبنا و في الاخر مجبناش تقدير
لكن انتوا بتخرجوا مزقططين عشان لا ذاكرتوا و لا تعبتوا و في الاخر جبتوا تقدير عالي
دة افترا بالامانة :t7:


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*يااااااااااااة*
*كانت اجمل لحظة فى حياتى *












*وانا بقطع ورقة اخر امتحان ليا *
*احساس ميتوصفش*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

وانتي زعلانة لية 
مكنتيش زاكرتي 
احنا المثل بيقول اية 
يا واضع الصفر لا تتعجب في وضعه لان الاستاز كان ---في شرحه


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> وانتي زعلانة لية
> مكنتيش زاكرتي
> احنا المثل بيقول اية
> يا واضع الصفر لا تتعجب في وضعه لان الاستاز كان ---في شرحه


 الاستاذ  كان ايه ؟
ايه اللي مكان النقط دة شتيمة ؟
و بعدين هو فيه مين اصلا بيعتمد على شرح المدرس


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ماتزعلش يا ابن يسوعنا

انا مقدرش عا زعلك

بس معنديش ميكريفون

عايزني اكلمك فين في السيفون


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اول اغنية اجنبية اسمعها منذ شرائنا الدش
وكليبها فوق الفظيع
وانريكي اجلاسيس مثلي الاعلي في التعامل مع المرأة

دعونا نتمعن في كلامها الرائع
 اتركيني أكون بطلك

هل ترقصين إذا طلبت منك ان ترقصي معي؟
ام ستهربين, دون ان تنظري للوراء؟
هل ستبكين إذا رأيتني ابكي؟
هل ستنقذين روحي الليلة؟

هل ترتعشين إذا لامست شفتاك؟ 
هل ستضحكين؟ ارجوكي اخبريني.
هل انت مستعدة للموت من اجل الذي تحبيه؟
ضميني بين ذراعيك, الليلة.

استطيع ان اكون بطلك, يا عزيزتي.
استطيع إزالة الامك.
سأقف بجانبك الى الأبد.
انت يمكنك ان تخطفين انفاسي.

هل تقسمين, ان تكوني لي دائما؟
ام ستكذبين؟ ام ستهربي و تختبئي؟
هل انا غرقت اكثر من اللازم؟ هل فقدت عقلي؟
لا اهتم, فانت هنا الليلة.

استطيع ان اكون بطلك, يا عزيزتي.
استطيع إزالة الامك.
سأقف بجانبك الى الأبد.
انت يمكنك ان تخطفين انفاسي.

اريد فقط ان اضمك.
اريد فقط ان اضمك.
هل انا غرقت اكثر من اللازم؟ هل فقدت عقلي؟
لا اهتم, فانت هنا الليلة.

استطيع ان اكون بطلك, يا عزيزتي.
استطيع إزالة الامك.
سأقف بجانبك الى الأبد.
انت يمكنك ان تخطفين انفاسي.

استطيع ان اكون بطلك, 
استطيع إزالة الامك.
(استطيع ان اكون بطلك, يا عزيزتي.)
سأقف بجانبك الى الأبد.
انت يمكنك ان تخطفين انفاسي.
انت يمكنك ان تخطفين انفاسي.
استطيع ان اكون بطلك. Let me be your hero

Would you dance, if I asked you to dance?
Would you run, and never look back?
Would you cry, if you saw me crying?
And would you save my soul, tonight?

Would you tremble, if I touched your lips?
Would you laugh? Oh please tell me this
Now would you die, for the one you love?
Hold me in your arms, tonight

I can be your hero, baby
I can kiss away the pain
I will stand by you forever
You can take my breath away

Would you swear, that you'll always be mine?
Or would you lie? Would you run and hide?
Am I in too deep? Have I lost my mind?
I don't care you're here, tonight

I can be your hero, baby
I can kiss away the pain
I will stand by you forever
You can take my breath away

Oh, I just wanna hold you
I just wanna hold you, oh yeah
Am I in too deep? Have I lost my mind?
Well I don't care you're here, tonight

I can be your hero, baby
I can kiss away the pain, oh yeah
I will stand by you forever
You can take my breath away

I can be your hero, 
I can kiss away the pain
(I can be your hero, baby)
And I will stand by you, forever
You can take my breath away
You can take my breath away
An' I can be your hero 
Let me be your hero 

                     اتركيني أكون بطلك 



                                          Would you dance, if I asked you to dance?                     

                     هل ترقصين إذا طلبت منك ان ترقصي معي؟ 
                                          Would you run, and never look back?                     

                     ام ستهربين, دون ان تنظري للوراء؟ 
                                          Would you cry, if you saw me crying?                     

                     هل ستبكين إذا رأيتني ابكي؟ 
                                          And would you save my soul, tonight?                     

                     هل ستنقذين روحي الليلة؟ 



                                          Would you tremble, if I touched your lips?                     

                     هل ترتعشين إذا لامست شفتاك؟  
                                          Would you laugh? Oh please tell me this                     

                     هل ستضحكين؟ ارجوكي اخبريني. 
                                          Now would you die, for the one you love?                     

                     هل انت مستعدة للموت من اجل الذي تحبيه؟ 
                                          Hold me in your arms, tonight                     

                     ضميني بين ذراعيك, الليلة. 



                                          I can be your hero, baby                     

                     استطيع ان اكون بطلك, يا عزيزتي. 
                                          I can kiss away the pain                     

                     استطيع إزالة الامك. 
                                          I will stand by you forever                     

                     سأقف بجانبك الى الأبد. 
                                          You can take my breath away                     

                     انت يمكنك ان تخطفين انفاسي. 



                                          Would you swear, that you'll always be mine?                     

                     هل تقسمين, ان تكوني لي دائما؟ 
                                          Or would you lie? Would you run and hide?                     

                     ام ستكذبين؟ ام ستهربي و تختبئي؟ 
                                          Am I in too deep? Have I lost my mind?                     

                     هل انا غرقت اكثر من اللازم؟ هل فقدت عقلي؟ 
                                          I don't care you're here, tonight                     

                     لا اهتم, فانت هنا الليلة. 



                                          I can be your hero, baby                     

                     استطيع ان اكون بطلك, يا عزيزتي. 
                                          I can kiss away the pain                     

                     استطيع إزالة الامك. 
                                          I will stand by you forever                     

                     سأقف بجانبك الى الأبد. 
                                          You can take my breath away                     

                     انت يمكنك ان تخطفين انفاسي. 



                                          Oh, I just wanna hold you                     

                     اريد فقط ان اضمك. 
                                          I just wanna hold you, oh yeah                     

                     اريد فقط ان اضمك. 
                                          Am I in too deep? Have I lost my mind?                     

                     هل انا غرقت اكثر من اللازم؟ هل فقدت عقلي؟ 
                                          Well I don't care you're here, tonight                     

                     لا اهتم, فانت هنا الليلة. 



                                          I can be your hero, baby                     

                     استطيع ان اكون بطلك, يا عزيزتي. 
                                          I can kiss away the pain, oh yeah                     

                     استطيع إزالة الامك. 
                                          I will stand by you forever                     

                     سأقف بجانبك الى الأبد. 
                                          You can take my breath away                     

                     انت يمكنك ان تخطفين انفاسي. 



                                          I can be your hero,                      

                     استطيع ان اكون بطلك,  
                                          I can kiss away the pain                     

                     استطيع إزالة الامك. 
                                          (I can be your hero, baby)                     

                     (استطيع ان اكون بطلك, يا عزيزتي.) 
                                          And I will stand by you, forever                     

                     سأقف بجانبك الى الأبد. 
                                          You can take my breath away                     

                     انت يمكنك ان تخطفين انفاسي. 
                                          You can take my breath away                     

                     انت يمكنك ان تخطفين انفاسي. 
                                          An' I can be your hero                    

                     استطيع ان اكون بطلك.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*



امبارح كنت قاعده بخيط افا عمك عماد ,, متعرفش ضربوه ف الشغل ولا ايه

قولت افتح الشباك ينسملنا شويه ,, سمعت صوت زغاريط زغاريط زغاريط زغاريط جاى من عندكوا

كان فى حاجه ان شاء الله ..........

**اه كان فرح ساااااااامى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لولولولولولولوى النبى سامى ده روحى روحى روحى

وامك الواطيه دى متعزمنيييييش

وكنتوا عاملين اكل ايه ...!!

جاتو و بسله *XD


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*مـامـا لـمـا بـتـشـوفـنـى بـتـفـرج ع كـارتـون 
 بـلـاقـى فـ عـيـنـيـهـا نـظـره 
 إن شـقـى عـمـرهـا 
 ضـاع ع واحـدهْـ ‬هبلة*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

كنت قاعدة امبارح مع نانسى عجرم  ف بتسألنى ايه اكتر حاجة بتكرهيها 

 قولتلها الكدب يا نوسة 

 الكدب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ذات مومنت

 لـمـا حـد يـقـولـي
 عـارف الـنـاس اللـى بـتـتـغـيـر مـعـاك لـمـا تـعـرف حـد جـديـد ؟

 I Feel like

 أنـا مـا أعـرفـش غـيـرهـمــ يـاسـطـى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ليــه النــاس فاكــرة إن الملايكــة بتلبــس أبيــض بــس ؟؟ 

 ما أنــا بلبــس كــل الألــوان ... عــادي والله






*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*كله بما يرضي الله *
* 

*






​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هو في ايه أحلي من انك تسمع اسمك بيتقال من طفل صغنن !♥


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههه



​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ريتشــارد قلــب الأســد فــي معركتـــه مـع صــلاح الــدين

أصيــب بطلقــة فــي يــده

فصــرخ بأعلـى صووووووتــــه : Shit !!!

رد عليــه الجنــود المصرييـــن shit الحباااااايــب يــا حبيبـــة :d

فضحــك ريتشــارد و ضحــك صــلاح و اتلغــت الحــرب و غنــوا كلهـــم الأغنيـــة مـــع بعـــض
و ماتــت فايـــزة أحمــد مشلولـــة :*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*"إيه ده ؟ انت فكيت له الغرز كده ؟ ديه حاجة سهلة مش محتاجة أدفع لها عشرة جنيه .. جيب باقي الفلوس "

 أنا: " يا حاجة هو انت راكبة ميكروباص بالنفر ، هو فك الغرز بعشرة جنيه، انت داخلة لدكتور مش سباك"

 هي، والشياطين بتتنطط قدام عينها: "أصل انت معملتش حاجة، انت فكيت الغرز في دقيقة"

 أنا: "ما هو أنا قعدت أتعلم 8 سنين وأهلي صرفوا عليا ألوف عشان أعرف أفك الغرز ديه في دقيقة"

 هي، بيأس: "طب حط له شوية مطهر من اللي عندك وحتة بلاستر "

 أنا: " يا ستي هو أنا العبد الحبشي اللي جوزك جايبهولك ؟!، الواد مفهوش جرح، أربطله راسه ليه وأقرفه"

 هي في محاولة أخيرة للاستفادة بثمن الكشف: "طب قيس لي الضغط"

 أنا: "أديكي بالباقي لبان بالمرة ؟!!!"

ملطوشه 
*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بابا : هو انا مخلف بنى أدمة ولا حمارة ؟؟
انـا : ساكتــــة
بابا : ردى بنى أدمة ولا حمـارة ؟؟
انـا : بنى أدمة
بابا : لآ حمــــارة
أنـا : ما انت عارف بتسأل ليه ؟​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

محشش حب يترجم المثل ده للانجليزية
"من يضحك اولا يبكى اخيرا"

راح كاتب
"Who hahaha First he wa2 wa2 last"​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الاجانب لو قولتلهم انا بدرس في كلية
البتنجان المخلل هيقولولك
wo0o0ow nice

انما في مصر لو قولتلهم انا بدرس في
كلية الفضاء الخارجي هيقولولك
ملهاش مستقبل \:

الاحباط عندنا هواية​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*دلـوقـت الـشـبـاب و الـبـنـات اللـي فـي الـمـدارس بـيـفـتـحـوا الـفـيـس مـن الـفـصـل !

 الله يـرحـمــ أيـامـى كـنـت بـرمـى الـقـلـمــ تـحـت الـديـسـك عـشـان آخـد حـتـهْ مـن الـسـانـدوتـش*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

خلصت 



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 أكتوبر 2013)

‫*الـنـاس اللـى بـتـقـول إقـرصـيـهـا فـ ركـبـتـهـا و حـصـليـهـا فـ جـمـعـتـهـا ،**

 طـب مـا أنـا أديـهـا عـلـى قـفـاهـا و أتــزف مـعـاهــا*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*أن تبقي صامتاً ويظنك الناس أهبل
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .






 خير من أن تتكلم وتؤكد نظرياتهم*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sour...Me3IQYfmuKEX-TUv4jse3ixA&ust=1380833218538629


----------



## +febronia+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

فصل في اليبان 
زي عندناا بظبط الناس دي قلاده اووي يااا ​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه
دخلت الحمام عشان اعمل 
حمام وطلعلى فار  قد
كف اليد بتاع الانسان
وقولت بابا علية وبابا 
قام بالواجب المظبوط مع الفار
وان والله وان الية راجعون
ارفعو الدعوة  والفاتحة على روح الفار
لقد مات ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أكتوبر 2013)

* - تدخل كلية تجاره .. تلاقي واحد جاي يقولك 698574/65524 يساوي كام تقوله معرفش يقولك امال محاسب ازاي !!

 - تدخل كلية هندسه وتتطحن مذاكره ومشروعات تخرج واول ما تتخرج تعمل اكونت  باسم Eng Ayad تلاقي واحد باعتلك مسج يقولك هاي انجي ممكن نتعرف

 - تدخل كلية صيدله وتقعد خمس سنين تتطحن و ف الاخر تلاقي واحد داخل عليك يقولك كيسين جيل لولواهـ والنبي يا هندسه

 - تدخل كلية طب وتفضل سبع سنين جوه شايف العذاب وف الاخر تلاقي واحده جاي تقولك خد يابنى قيسلي الضغط

 -تدخل اسنان بتوع طب يقولولك فرفور و اهلك يساالوك عن سنانهم من اول يوم ليك فى الكليه

 - تدخل كلية حقوق وتحفظ كمية كتب ملهاش لزمه وف الاخر ف اي قعده حتي لو عن الطبيخ تلاقي واحد بيقولك ما تتكلم يا متر وقول رأيك !

 بلد تجيب الضغط

*
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مع تحياتنا للفنان كاظم الساهر
من اروع اشعار اغانيه
لا تتنهد لالالالا تتنهد
بعد شوية الضحكة تعود
والنار اللي في صدرك تبرد
لالالالا تتنهد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*إيـهْ الـعـسـل دهْـ يـخـربـيـت جـمـال أمـى ‬‫ ،

 دى أانـا و أنـا واقـفـهْ قـدامــ المـرايـا ‬‫

 إيـهْ الـيـع دهْـ ‬‫ !

 اأنـا بـردهْـ بــس بـعـد مـا إتــصـورت*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ﺟـﺖ ﻣـﻦ ﺍﻟـﺠـﺎﻣـﻌـهْ ﻭ ﻣـﻮﺑـﺎﻳـﻠـﻬـﺎ ﻓـﺎﺻـﻞ ﺷـﺤـﻦ

 ﻏـﻴـﺮﺕ ﻭ ﺻـﻠـﻴـﺖ ﻭ ﺣـﺎﻃـﻴـﺖ ﻣـﻮﺑـﺎﻳـﻠـﻬـﺎ فـ ﺍﻟـﺸـﺎﺣـﻦ

 ﻭ ﻫـﻮ ﻳـﺘـﺼـﻞ ﻳـﺘـﺼـﻞ ﻳـﺘـﺼـﻞ ﻳـﺘـﺼـﻞ ...

 ﻭ ﻫـﻲ ﻣـﺎ ﺗـﺮﺩﺵ ﻃـﺒـﻌـﺎً ﻋـﺸـﺎﻥ ﻣـﺸـﻐـﻮﻟـهْ

 ﻭ ﺗـﻴـﺠـﻲ ﺃﻣـﺎ ﺗـﺨـﻠـﺺ ﺗـﻼ‌ﻗـﻲ ..

 22 MissedCall
 3 Messages

 ﻫـﻲ ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬهـ ﻳـﺎﻟـﻬـﻮﻱ ﺩﻩ أﻧـﺎ ﻳـﻮﻣـﻲ ﻣـﺶ ﻓـﺎﻳـﺖ

 ﻭ ﺗـﺘـﺼـﻞ ﺑـﻴـﻪ

 ﻫـﻲ : ﻣـﺶ ﻣـﺼـﺪﻗـهْ ﻧـﻔـﺴـﻲ ﺑـﺠـﺪ ﻛـﻞ ﺩﻩ إﺗـﺼـﺎﻝ ﻟﻠـﺪﺭﺟـﺎﺩﻱ ﻛـﻨـﺖ ﻗـﻠـﻘـﺎﻥ ﻋـﻠـﻴـﺎ

 ﻫـﻮ : ﻛـﻨـﺘـﻲ ﻓـﻴـﻴـﻦ ﻳـﺎ ﻫـﺎﻧـﻢ ؟ !!

  ﻫـﻲ : ﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟـﺴـﻪ ﺭﺍﺟـﻌـهْ ﻭ ﻣـﻮﺑـﺎﻳـﻠـﻲ ﻓـﺼـﻞ ﻭ ﺣـﻄـﻴـﺘـﻪْ فـ  ﺍﻟـﺸـﺎﺣـﻦ ﻋـﻘـﺒـﺎﻝ ﻣـﺎ ﻏـﻴـﺮﺕ ﻭ ﺻـﻠـﻴـﺖ ﻳـﺎ ﺑـﻴـﺒـﻴـﻲ ﺳــﻮﻭﻭﺭى ﺑـﻘـﻰ xD

 ﺑـﺲ ﺃﻧـﺎ ﻓـﺮﺣـﺎﻧـهْ ﺃﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻱ إﻧـﻚ ﻛـﻨـﺖ ﻗـﻠـﻘـﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻴـﺎ ﺑـﺤـﺒـﻚ ﺍﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻱ ‬‫

 ﻫـﻮ : ﻳـﺎ ﺳـﻼ‌ﺍﻡ ! ثـﺒـﺘـﻴـﻨـﻲ ثـﺒـﺘـﻴـﻨـﻲ xD

 ﻫـﻲ : ﻭﺣـﺸـﺘـﻨـﻲ ﻳـﺎ ﺭﺧــﻢ

 ﻫـﻮ : ﻭ إﻧـﺘـﻲ ﺃﻛـﺘـﺮ . . ﺃﻛـﻠـﺘـﻲ ؟

 ﻫـﻲ : أﻩ ﻭ إﻧـﺖ ؟

 ﻫـﻮ  : ﻟـﺴـﻪْ هـﺎﻛـﻞ أﻫــﻮﻭﻩ

 ﻫـﻲ : ﻃـﺐ ﻳـﻼ‌ ﺭﻭﺡ ﻛـﻞ ﻭ ﻧـﺘـﻜـﻠـﻢ ﺑـﻌـﺪﻳـﻦ

 ﻫـﻮ : ﻣـﺎﺷـﻲ ﺳـﻼ‌ﻡ

 ﻫـﻲ : ﺑـﻘـﻮﻟـﻚ

 ﻫـﻮ : ﻧـﻌـﻢ

 ﻫـﻲ : ﺑـﺤـﺒـﻚ ‬‫

 ﻫـﻮ : ﻫـﻬـﻬـﻬـﻬـﻬـﻬـﻬـﻪ ﺑـﺤـﺒـﻚ ﺃﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻱ ﺃﺻـﻼ‌ً ﻳـﺎ ﺗـﻌـﺒـﺎﺍﻧـﻲ ‬‫

 ﻭ ﺃﻧـﺎ ﺑـﺤـﺒـﻜـﻮﻭﻭﻭﻭﺍ ﻛـﻠﻜــﻮﻭﻭﻭﺍ ﻭ ﺑـﺤـﺐ ﺍﻟـﻤـﺨـﺮﺝ ﻭ ﺑـﺤـﺐ ﺍﻟـﻤـﻨـﺘـﺞ xD

 ﺍﻟـﻔـﺎﻧـﺰ ﻫـﻨـﺎ ﻛـﻴـﻮﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﺕ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﺴـﻨـﺎﺍﺍﺟـﻞ ﺑـﺘـﻤــﻮﻭﻭﻭﺕ*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*طريقة دخول الاخوان ميدان التحرير يوم 6 اكتوبر 

**




*



​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

كوكاكولا في شكلها الجديد


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*
.... بسيطه ده رمش جوه العين ,,, هانفوخلك فيها وهتخف متقلقش *


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*
...وقلته انا عاوز .. بطيخه.. كبيره اد كده *


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت بلطجية بس زي العسل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*



هذا غلاف رسالة ماجستير ......





وهذا جزء من فهرس رسالة الماجستير .....

ماذا نفعل بتلك الرسالة ......​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*
*
*ﻫـﻮ : ﻫـﻮ إﻧـﺖ ﻫـﺘـﺘـﺠـﻮﺯﻱ إﻣـﺘـﻰ !
*​* ﻫـﻲ : ﻟـﺴـهْ ﺑـﺪﺭﻱ ﻟـﻤـﺎ أﻛـﺒـﺮ ، ﻭ إﻧـﺖ ؟
 ﻫـﻮ : ﻟـﻤـﺎ إﻧـﺖ ﺗـﻜـﺒـﺮﻱ ‬‫

 دوا الـضـغـطـ بـقـى و الـسكــر ,, وكــوبـايـة عـثـيــر عـشـان الـهـبــوطـز*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*على فـكـرهْـ أنـا زعـلان مـنـك ! ‬‫
 - يـاكـش تـولـع ‬‫
 إيـهْ ؟! ‬‫
 - بـقـولـك بـتـدلـع ‬‫
 لـأ بـجـد أنـا زعـلان مـنـك !
 - يـارب دايـمـاً ‬‫
 إيـهْ ؟! ‬‫
 بـنـدهْـ عـلـى أيـمـن*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أكتوبر 2013)

​ 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## max mike (10 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*

*





​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (11 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*هـﻰ : ﺃﻧـﺎ ﻧــﻔـﺴﻲ ﺍﺃﺷـﻮﻓـﻚ
 ﻋــﺮﻳﺴﻲ ‫

 ﻫـﻮ: ﻭ ﺃﺍﻧــا ﻧﻔـﺴﻲ ﺃﺷـﻮﻓـﻚ
 ﻋـﺮﻭﺳـﺘـﻲ ‬‫

 أنـــا : نـفـسـى أشـوف خـالـتـــــــــى
 آهْـ و ربنــا وحـشـتـنــي أووووووووووي*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ذات مومنت
لـمـا الـمـدرس يـقـولـك أنـا عـايـز أشـوف ولـي أمـرك . .


 u FeeL Likee
 .
 .
 حـاضـر هـجـيـبـلـك صـورتـهْ بـكـرهْـ*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ذات مومنت

 لـمـا واد مـوز يـبـعـتـلـى أدد و أنـا مـش بـضـيـف ولـاد

 I feel like

 حـلاوتـك عـجـبـانـى بـس أخـلاقـى حـيـشـانـى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*بـواقـى الـأكـل إللـى بـتـقـع بـيـن فـتـحـات الـكـيـبـورد ،

 تـكـفـى لـإطـعـامــ 60 مـسـكـيــن ، و 250 أسـرهْـ مـن جـمـعـيـات خـيـريـهْ*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أكتوبر 2013)

​​
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​​


*ايوة يعنى انا اضحك ضحكة العرسة ولا اية ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

سبحان الله 




​


----------



## kawasaki (12 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*12-10-1992*

* ده تاريخ زلزال القاهره الشهير الفحيت .. يعنى النهارده عيد الزلزال .. كل هزه و انتوا مخضوضين  *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

تحليل بسيط و اكتر من رائع 
 بلااااااااااااااااااااااااغه البسطاء
 النهاردة كنت راكب مع سواق تاكسى بيحكى عن حال مصر و قال: الحكاية وما فيها يا باشا إن مصر عملة زى العربية الزيرو كان سايقها مبارك و ماشى على ٥٠ كم و العربيات التانية بتعدى من جنبه زى الصواريخ...كوريا علي ١٣٠كم ماليزيا على ١٤٠كم. ..البرازيل..الهند..تركيا..الص...ين.. و كل ما حد يقوله إمشى يرميه من العربية في وسط الطريق وإللي زاد الطينة بلة الواد جمال عمال يلعب فى الڤيتيس و الكلاكس و الهاندبريك.. المهم نزلنا مبارك و ركب مرسي
 وبعيد عنك مش عارف مكان الكونتاكت و الناس تقوله إنزل يقول أنا إللي معايا الرخصة، يا عم إنزل مش بتعرف تسوق يقول لهم لأ أنا إللى معايا الرخصة. ومركب معاه عيلته و عمالين يلعبوا فى الشبابيك و الأوكر و يقطعوا فى فرش العربية. قاموا عدوا على لجنة فيها السيسى ...شاف حال العربية صعبت عليه..قام لازق مرسى على قفاه و منزله و منزل إللى معاه و نده على رجل طيب إسمه عدلى منصور و إداله المفتاح وعمله رخصة مؤقتة لحد ما يختار الشعب رئيس تانى يسوق العربية


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *12-10-1992*​
> * ده تاريخ زلزال القاهره الشهير الفحيت .. يعنى النهارده عيد الزلزال .. كل هزه و انتوا مخضوضين  *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههه انا لحد اخر لحظة مكنتش واثقة انه زلزال 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه انا لحد اخر لحظة مكنتش واثقة انه زلزال *​


 هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*احم احم ولا كأنى شايف حاجة أنا وانتوا بنحب بعض اصلاً عادتشى عادتشى 
*






​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (14 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (14 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (14 أكتوبر 2013)

فصلني ضحك ههههههههههههههههههه


[YOUTUBE]SZH2pktZLHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*اوبريت رابعة - وسع من وش العقلاء*
*مسسسسسسسسسسسسسسخره*

[YOUTUBE]6R-ugMU3fpI#t=29[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أكتوبر 2013)

* جاسوووووووووووووووووس 
اقتلوووووه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*خـد حـبـيـبــتـك و خـرجـهـا ‫ و فـرحـهـا يـا آخـى ،، أبـو شـكلــك ‬‫

 و خـدونـى مـعـاكـوا بـردهْـ و فـرحـنـى ‬انا كـمـان ‬ابو شكلك‫ تـانـى*​


----------



## grges monir (15 أكتوبر 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> فصلني ضحك ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SZH2pktZLHA[/YOUTUBE]


يخرب بيت العتة
والمحزن بقى ان ناس بتسمعة ومصدقاة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أكتوبر 2013)

* 
*





​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

البلتاجي :الأهداف التي تنهمر على مرمى مصر ستتوقف بمجرد عودة مرسي للقصر​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مصر تخسر فى غانا 3/2

هوب فى ماتش العودة مصر تكسب 1/0

هوب نصعد كاس العالم......


اول ماتش نلاعب البرتغال نخسر 2/0
تانى ماتش نلاعب اليابان نكسب 1/0
تالت ماتش نلاعب اوروجواى نتعادل 2/2
نصعد مركز تانى نلاعب هولندا ونكسبها بضربات الجزاء
 فى ربع النهائى نقابل فرنسا ونكسبها واحد صفر
 فى نصف النهائى هنقابل البرازيل ونكسبها 2/1
فى النهائى هنلاعب مفاجأه البطولة إنجلترا وهنكسبها 2/0

وهوب واحنا بنرفع كاس العالم ,, وقعت من ع السرير​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*كفانا كفانا ... خدنا على قفانا ومن مين من غانا*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

المنتخب المصرى
يا ارض انشقي و ابلعيني دي غانا جاية تطلع عيني !​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳــــﺎﻝ :: مش   ﻫﺘﻴﺠــــﻰ

 ﻣﺼــﺮ # ::ﻣﺶ ﻫﺮﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﺡ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*ﺍﻟـﻤـﺬﺍﻛـﺮﻩْ ﻓـﻰ ﺍﻟـﺸـﺘـﺎ ﻛـﺎلـآﺗـﻰ

 ﺭﺟـﻠـﻴـﻚ ﻓـﻰ ﺍﻟـﺸـﺮﺍﺏ
 إﻳـﺪﻳـﻚ ﻓـﻰ ﺍﻟـﺠـﻮﺍﻧـﺘـﻰ

 ﺭﺍﺳـﻚ ﻓـﻰ ﺍﻟـﺰﻋـﺒـﻮﻁ
 ﺭﻗـﺒـﺘـﻚ ﺟـﻮهْ ﺍﻟـﻜـﻮﻓـﻴـهْ
 ﺳـﻴـﺎﺩﺗـﻚ ﺷـﺨـﺼـﻴـﺎً ﻓـﻰ ﺍﻟـﺴـﺮﻳـﺮ ﺗـﺤـﺖ ﺍﻟـﺒـﻄـﺎﻧـﻴـهْ ﻣـﺎﺳـﻚ ﻛـﻮﺑـﺎﻳـﺔ ﺷـﺎﻯ ﺳـﺨـﻨـهْ

 ﻃـﺒـﻌـﺎً ﺑـﻌـﺪ ﻛـﻞ ﺩﻩْ ﻧـﺴـﻴـﺖ ﺗـﺠـﻴـﺐ ﺍﻟـﻜـﺘـﺎﺏ

 إﻭﻋـﻰ ﺗـﻄـﻠـﻊ ﻣـﻦ ﺗـﺤـﺖ ﺍﻟـﺒـﻄـﺎﻧـﻴـهْ لـا ﻳـﺠـﻴـﻠـﻚ ﺑـﺮﺩ ﻭ إﻧـﺖ ﻋـﻨـﺪﻙ إﻣـﺘـﺤـﺎﻥ ﺑـﻜـﺮهْـ !
 إﺳـﺘـﻨـﻰ ﺑـﻘـﻰ أﻯ ﺣـﺪ ﻳـﻌـﺪﻯ ﻳـﻨـﺎﻭﻟـﻬـﻮﻟـﻚ=D

 ﺭﺑـﻨـﺎ ﻳـﻘـﺪﺭﻧـﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓـﻌـﻞ ﺍﻟـﺨـﻴـﺮ*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*وكمان نروح نستقبلهم ونتوف ونوف عليهم 





*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*غانا العيد .. اهو غانا العيد 

 منتخب مصر النهاردة كان (ي ، ي ، ي)
 يدوب يقدر يسنتر

 حلوة ... حملة تمرد تدشن حملة جمع توقيعات من أجل وصول مصر لكأس العالم بغض النظر علي النتيجة !!!

 بما ان الماتش كان على الجزيرة بس وكعادة الجزيرة بتزود الاعداد فاكيد احنا اتغلبنا 2 بس دى إشاعات مش 6

 هتلاقي اكتر واحد فرحان في مصر دلوقتي مجدي عبد الغني
 مكتوب علينا جونك يا كابتن مجدي

 دا واضح انه اعاده ماتش الاهلي والزمالك بس الزمالك بيعوض 

 هما بيلعبوا بيس و ﻻ اية ....

 هذه المباراة ليست حقيقية و ليس لها اي علاقة بالواقع و اي تشابه بينهأ وبين الواقع هو اشبة بالخيال
 ملحوظة : هذه المباراة للكبار فقط نظرا لما تتضمنة من افعال غير لائقة مع المنتخب المصري 

 يادي الفضيحة ام جلاجل يادي الكارثة ام حناجل

 اصلا الجزيرة دي كدابة ، مصر غالبة غانا على CBC

 المنتخب فكرنى بنادى الزمالك كان كل عيد يلعب ماتش اول يوم العيد ينكد على جماهيرة بس الصراحة مرة دى نكد على مصر بحالها*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أكتوبر 2013)

* آه صح والله xD
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ده بجد ولا حقيقي 






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*و فـجـأهْـ مـعـظـمـ الـبـنـات بـقـت تـشـمـر الـشـمـيـز ،،
 و تـشـمـر الـبـنـطـلـون و تـلـبـس خـلـخـال ، !

 كـأنـهـا نـازلـهْ ‬الترعة*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ : ﻣﻠﻞ
ﺍﻷﻫﻞ ﻧﺎﻳﻤﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻴﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﻨﺖ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ
ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﻣﺮﻓﻮﻉ ﻣﺆﻗﺘﺂ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ
ﺟﺎﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺼﻴﺒﺔ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*عيان ...... ومفيش دكاتره ...... كلهم فى السخنة ..... وأنا كمان فى سخونية 



​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*هـى : شـيـلـنـى ‬‫
 هـو : بـتـسـتـعـبـطـى ‬‫
 هـى : مـلـيـش دعـوهْـ شـيـلـنـى ‬‫
 هـو : طـيـب لـمـا نـروح بـيـتـنـا يـا حـبـيـبـتـى ‬‫
 هـى : قـعـدت ع الـأرض و قـالـتـهْ روح لـوحـدك ‬‫

 هـو : صـبـرنـى يـارب ‬‫
 هـى : إنـت مـابـقـتـش تـحـبـنـى ‬‫
 هـو : أنــا ‬‫
 هـى : أيـوهْـ ‬‫
 هـو : جـهْ شـايـلـهـا و زعـق و الله بـحـبـهـا ‬‫
 هـى : نـزلـنـى يـا مـجـنـون ‬‫
 هـو : لـا . . و طـول مـا إحـنـا سـوا مـش هـتـمـشـى تـانـى ‬‫
 هـى : كـنـت بـهـزر مـعـاك نـزلـنـى ‬‫
 هـو : إنـسـى مـش هـنـزلـك ‬

اللهم لا تحاسبنا بما فعل السفهاء منا  حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يافخرى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا معرفش اعلق كويس
علقوا حضراتكم




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*That moment

 لـمـا أسـمـع أغـنـيـة " مـتـفـائـلـهْ " لـإلـيـسـا و هـي بـتـقـولـ : 
 بـصـراحـهْ حـاسـهْ مـعـاك إنـي شايـفـهْ أنـا فـيـك حـاجـهْ مـنـي و حـاجـهْ مـنـك فـيـا

 I feel like

 مـا تـقـولـي إنـك حـامـل و خــلاص*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اتقلت قيمتهم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*من اجمل اشعار ابراهيم جمعة**احذر كلام الوشاية لا يفرقنا*​ *واحذر حبيبي وخلنا في محبتنا *​ *الناس ما همها الا تبعدنا *​ *والحب ما بيننا لازم نوفيله *​ *هيهات انا انسى هواك ساكن في وجداني *​ *يعزف على اوتار قلبي هيض اشجاني*​ *حتى المشاعر حكتلك انت شي تاني *​ *انت المحب الي لا ما يصح تبديلو *​ *طيفك يلاحق عيوني وين اروح القاه *​ *الله عليك يا حبيب يا سلام الله*​ *اهواه واهوى وجوده يالغلا اهواه *​ *واذا ابتعد يا هنا بالي ايش اسويلو*​
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

من اجمل اشعار عبد الوهاب محمد

انسي انسي قلبه انسي حبه

انسي ايه انا ولا ايه

ينسي حضن عمره

اللي عمره ما قاله انت نسيتني ليه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أكتوبر 2013)

* فاكرين مين الحمار اللي قال كده ؟؟
*





​


----------



## kawasaki (21 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*



ممكن حد يفهمنى أيه ده ...؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*لـمـا يـكـون فـى حـد إنـت بـتـكـرهـهْ يـقـابـلـك و يـقـولـك إيـهْ الـعـسـل دهْـ إنـت حـلـو أوى ‬ __ 

 U fell like

 لـو سـمـحـت أنـا بـكـرهـك مـا تـقـولـش كـدهْـ عـشـان ضـمـيـرى مـا يـوجـعـنـيـش*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مـع إنـى مـش عـارفـهْ إيـهْ الـحـيـوانـ الـعـجـيـب دهْـ ! 

 بـس هـو حـيـوانـ زى الـقـمـر بـصـراحـهْ !  ، آخـديـنلـى بـالـكـوواا يـا بـنـات






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مـا يـغـظـنـيـش إلـا الـبـت اللـي تـكـون مـرتـبـطـهْ و مـنـزلـهْ صـورهْـ ليـهـمــ

 و أسـألـهـا إيـهْ دهْـ خـطـيـبـك ؟؟ تـقـولـى لـأ هـيـبـقـى خـطـيـبـى ‬

 I Feel Like 

 دهْـ هـيـبـقـى فـيـهْ شـبـشـب هـيـتـقـطـع ع دمـاغـك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أكتوبر 2013)

ذات مومنت

 ﻟـﻤـﺎ ﺑـﺎﺑـﺎﻛـﻲ ﻳـﺸـﻮﻓـﻚ ﻭ إﻧـﺘـﻲ ﺑـﺘـﺮﻗـﺼـﻲ ﻭ ﻳـﻘـﻮﻟـﻚ ﻻ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗـﻨـﻔـﻌـﻲ ﺭﻗـﺎﺻـهْ ،

 U Feel Like 

 ﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻧـﻔـﺴـﻲ ﻳـﺎ ﺣـاﺝ ﺑـﺲ ﺧـﺎﺍﻳـﻔـهْ ﻋـﻠـﻴـﻚ ﻣـﻦ ﺍﻟـﺼـﺪﻣـهْ​


----------



## kawasaki (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الطبيب البيطري: "إذا لم يتعافى الحصان في ثلاثة أيام ، يجب قتله...!"*

*الخروف سمع كل شيء ،قال للحصان انهض!!*

*لكن الحصان متعب جدا...*

*في اليوم الثاني قال له انهض بسرعة !*

*لكن الحصان لايقدر أبدا .*

*في اليوم الثالث قال الخروف : إنهض و إلا سيقتلونك، الحصان ينهض أخيرا..*

*فقال الفلاح وهو سعيد جدا :لقد نهض الحصان!*

*يجب أن نحتفل بهذا !!*







































*إذبحوا الخروف!*​


----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (22 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (23 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> مـع إنـى مـش عـارفـهْ إيـهْ الـحـيـوانـ الـعـجـيـب دهْـ !
> 
> بـس هـو حـيـوانـ زى الـقـمـر بـصـراحـهْ !  ، آخـديـنلـى بـالـكـوواا يـا بـنـات
> 
> ...




اي حيوان فيهم :smile01


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2013)

That ‫ Moment ..

 لَـمـا آجِـي أطـلــُب مِـن بــابَـا حــااجـهْ :$

 I feel like ..

 يَـعـنـي إيـهْ بِـيــرق صُـوتـي لَـمـا بَـاجـي أكـلـمِـك​


----------



## AdmanTios (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*







أأسف للجميع ........ لم أجد غير " جبهة التهييس "
كأنسب مكان لهذا التهييس الطبيعي
*​


----------



## max mike (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*
انا كسوووووووووووووووووووول أوي 
.
. لدرجة اني لو حد سألني عن حاجه وانا معرفهاش :
.
.

.
- برفع كتافي .وبرفع شفتي اللي تحت .. وبرفع حواجبي :$ !!
.

..






.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
بالظبط ...

نفس الحركه اللي عملتوها دي​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 
 يااااااا يا رورو ياااااااااااه ياااااااه
 كان فين البوست ده من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
 انا هتبعه و اعلقه فى حيطان البيت----
 بقول لك ايه عندك اوضه فاضيا -- يعنى إحطياتى  لو اتطردت من البيت:new2: هههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أكتوبر 2013)

* أحد شهداء الإخوان يشرح طريقه استشهاده
*





​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أكتوبر 2013)

* كرسي الرئاسه في عهد مرسيhttp://www.saqafa.com/article/25081
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

تـكـلـمـنـى عـن الـإحـراج ،

 أقـولـك حـد يـدخـل عـلـيـك و إنـت بـتـكلـمـــ نـفـسـك قـدامـــ الـمـرايـا ‬‫

 إحمـــ إحمـــ ‬‫

 حـلـوهْـ الـدنـيـا سـكـر​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أكتوبر 2013)

* 

*





​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2013)

* العشق الممنوع ههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2013)

مـمـكـن تـديـنـى رقـمـك ؟!
 لـأ طـبـعـاً مـش بـدي رقـمـى لـحـد ! ‬‫
 - طـب عـنـدك واتـس آب ؟!
 وحـيـاةْ أمـك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*رضا الوالدين اهم من ابوك وامك D*:




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*المؤرخ الأخوانى "الجوادي": السيسي تفاوض مع فريق غانا كي ينهزموا المباراة القادمة, وكل لاعب غاني سيتقاضي نصف مليار دولار لينهزموا أمام مصر 5/صفر*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المؤرخ الأخوانى "الجوادي": السيسي تفاوض مع فريق غانا كي ينهزموا المباراة القادمة, وكل لاعب غاني سيتقاضي نصف مليار دولار لينهزموا أمام مصر 5/صفر*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*واحدة ست لقيت مصباح قديم وطلع منه عفريب
 قالها لكى عندى ثلاثة طلبات انفذهم لكى بس بشرط كل طلب هتطليبه جوزيك هياخد زيه 9 اضعاف
 قالته : فهمت وطلبت اول طلب وقالته عاوزه اكون اغنى ست فى العالم نفذ ليها الطلب وبقيت اغنى ست فى العالم
 وجوزها باقى أغنى منها 8 اضعاف
 قالته عاوزة اكون اجمل واحدة فى العالم قالها تم وجوزك بقى اجمل منك 8 مرات
 قالته : عايزة يجينى جلطة بيسطة ... ابتسم العفريت وقال فعلا ان كيدهن عظيم
 عايزة العزاء فين ؟




*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*نهض من نومه مسرعاً

و ذهب إلى الحمام الفرنسي

و إستحم بالصابون الأمريكي

و لبس ملابسه الإيطالية

و كاد أن ينسى ساعته السويسرية

و أخذ بجيبُه هاتفه الكوري

و تناول قطعه من الجبنة الدنماركية

 و أحضرت له خادمته الفلبينية فنجان قهوة برازيلية

 و طلب من سائقه الهندي أن يحضر سيارته الألمانية

 أخرج أوراقه من حقيبته الإنكليذية


 و ألقى محاضرة بعنوان : ..............


:36_11_13:   " حملة مقاطعة الغرب و دعم الصناعة المحلية العربية "  :36_11_13:​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

البنت: إيه رأيك أقص شعري ؟
الولد: قصيه
البنت: بس حاسه الشعر الطويل احلى
الولد: خليه
البنت: بس عايزه أغيّر استايلي
الولد: قصيه
البنت: بس خايفه يطلع مش حلو
الولد: خليه
البنت: انت مبتحبنيش

عرفتوا ليه أبو جهل كان بيدفنهم صاحيين
  ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 نوفمبر 2013)

* 
*





​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (2 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*




*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*جلست والهاندفري في إذونيها
 تتاْمل القلب والدبدوب
 وقالت ياهارتي لاتحزن ف النحس عليك هو المكتوب !*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جـواز الـصـالـونـات يـتـلـخـص فـى الـآتـى :

 إن الـخـروف اللـى عـنـدنـا كـبـر ،، و الـمـعـزهْـ اللـى عـنـدكـوا تـلـزمـنـا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

D:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 نوفمبر 2013)

​ 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 نوفمبر 2013)

​ 


​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

true 




​


----------



## max mike (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مستنى ايه من شعب بيشكك فى نزاهة حكم البلاى ستيشن .​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2013)

نفــسى لماا نتجــوز نهـزر أنـا و هي هـزار بـوابيـن xD

تحدفني بالمخدة ارميها من الشباك

  وتطلع زعلانه وتقولي ايه ياعم ده انتا بتخم !!

وكده يعني​


----------



## kawasaki (5 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*
*






​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*الزوج: في ايه؟؟هو حصل زلزال انهارده؟؟

 البيت ضربه اعصار؟؟ايه الي جاب المرتبه فوق البطانيه؟؟

 العيال مالهم مبهدلين ولا ولاد الشوارع؟؟
 ايه الريحه الي خارجه من المطبخ دي؟؟؟
 الحمام ماله؟؟في ايه؟؟
 الزوجه وهي بتحط مونيكر: انت مش امبارح قلتلي انا نفسي اعرف ايه "الحاجه" 
الي انتي قعده طول النهار بتعمليها يعني؟؟
 اهي "الحاجه " دي انا معملتهاش النهارده 








*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*

*





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Bent el Massih (7 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 نوفمبر 2013)

ده انتا مسخرة موت
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​
> 
> ده انتا مسخرة موت​


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا مسسخره ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*كانو بيدللو عليه

*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## Veronicaa (7 نوفمبر 2013)

ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ : ﺃﻧﺖِ ﺭﻭﺣﻲ .. ﻓﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﺘﻤﻨﻴﻦ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ؟ 
 ﻗﺎﻟﺖ : ﺃﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﻧﻘﻄﺘﻴﻦ ﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ " ﺭﻭﺣﻲ " ﻟﺘﺼﺒﺢ " ﺯﻭﺟﻲ "

 ﻭﻣﻦ ﻳﻮﻣﻬﺎ ﻭﻫﻲ بتتصل ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺗﻠﻔﻮﻧﻪ ﻣﻘﻔﻮﻝ


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههه ايوه الله *




​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

جـسـمـى : ممـكـن تـنـامـى ؟!

 قـلـبـى : لـالـا تـعـالـى نـفـتـكـر حـاجـات قـديـمـهْ

 عـقـلـى : تـعـالـى نـتـخـيـل حـاجـات مـسـتـحـيـل تـحـصـل

 بـطـنـى : لـيـا مـزاج لـ مـكـدونـالـدز

 أنـا : حـسـبـى الله و نـعـمـــ الـوكـيـل​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

لـمـا أعـمـل تـسـجـيـل الـخـروج ع الـمـوبـايـل . .
 و يـقـولـي : هـل أنـت مـتـأكـد إنـك تـريـد تـسـجـيـل الـخـروج؟

 ! ..l feel like

 لـأ مـش أوي يـعـنـي . . . 
 مـمـكـن تـتـحـايـل عـلـيـا شـويــه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ﻫــــﻮ - ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻧﺮﺟﻊ ﺗـــﺎﻧﻰ !

 ﻫــﻰ - ﺻﺪﻗﻨﻰ ﻣﺶ ﻫﻴﻨﻔﻊ

 ﻫــــــﻮ - ﻟﻴﻪ !

 ﻫــﻰ - ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﺗﻜﺴﺮﺕ ﻣﻨﻚ ﺑﺠﺪ

 ﻫـﻮ - ﻃﺐ ﺣﺎﻭﻟﻰ .. ﻭﻧﻔﺘﺢ ﺻﻔﺤﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ !!

 ﻫــــﻰ - ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺏ ﺧﻠﺺ

 ﻫــــــﻮ - ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻯ ﻛﺘﺎﺏ ﺗﺎﻧﻰ

 ﻫــــﻰ - آسـكت مش ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺒﺔ ﻭﻟـﻌـت​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ﻫـﻮ : ﺑـﺲ ﻳـﺎ ﺳـﺘـﻲ ﺭﺟـﻌـﺖ ﻣـﻦ ﺍﻟـﺸـﻐـﻞ ﻭ ﻛـﻠـﻤـﺘـﻚ ﻉ ﻃـﻮﻝ

 ﻫـﻲ : ﺳـﻜـﻮﺕ ﺗـﺎﻡ

 ﻫـﻮ : أﻟـﻮ إﻧـﺘـﻲ ﻧـﻤـﺘـﻲ

 ﻫـﻲ : ﺑـﺼـﻮﺕ ﻫـﺎﺩﻱ ﺑـﺤـﺒـﻚ ‬‫

 ﻫـﻮ : ﻳـﺎﻟـﻬـﻮﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻱ ﻋـﻠـﻴـﺎ

 ﺑـﻤـﻮﺕ ﻓـﻴـﻜـﻲ ‬ ‫

 ﻫـﻲ : ﺗـﻀـﺤـﻚ ﺑـﻜـﺴـﻮﻑ ‬‫

 ﻫـﻮ : ﻳـﺎ ﺑـﺖ ﺑـﻌـﺸـﻖ أﻣـﻚ أﻧـﺎ ﻳـﺎ ﺑـﺖ إﻧـﺘـﻲ ﻟـﻮ ﻗـﺪﺍﻣـﻲ ﻛـﻨـﺖ ﺧـﺪﻙ ﻓـﻲ ﺣـﻀـﻨـﻲ ﻋـﻠـﻲ ﻃـﻮﻝ ‬ ‫

 دعـونـا نـلـطـمـ فـى صـمـت​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*واخده بالك يا حبو 


*






​


----------



## candy shop (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*
*

* شفوا الرئيس بعد الجلسة الاولى فى طرة
 د*******************************


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *واخده بالك يا حبو
> 
> 
> *
> ...



ده. إيه المحبه دى يا عياد. ههههههه. كلك خير هههه هجربها أول ما أركب العربيه.  :smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ده. إيه المحبه دى يا عياد. ههههههه. كلك خير هههه هجربها أول ما أركب العربيه.  :smil15:



* احنا عايزين نخدم بس*​


----------



## kawasaki (9 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2013)

_*كدة شطارة
ولا -----




*_​


----------



## zaki (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 نوفمبر 2013)

_علقا انتوا 





دي الشرعيىة
_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

كـلـمـة "حـبـيـبـي أو حـبـيـبـتـي" بـيـسـتـخـدمـوهـا الـنـاس فـي الـحـب ،،

 و أنـا بـسـتـخـدمـهـا لـمـا بـتـخـانـق​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

نـفـسي أعـرف لـيـهْ لـمـا أهـلـي يـتـخـانـقـوا مـعـايـا مـش بـجـري ع الـسـريـر و أعـيـط زي الـمـسـلـسـلات ^ 

 الـوضـع عـادي جـداً بـكـون قـاعـدهْـ فــ نـص الـصـالـہ و بـاكـل و كـاتـمـه الـضـحـكـهْ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

مـا أصـل بـص هـقـولـك حـاجـهْ : 
 يـابـنـى إنـت مـا يـنـفـعـش تـعـاكـسـنـى و إنـت لـابـس أضـيـق مـنـى أسـاسـاً

 فـ إتـلمــ بـقـى و روح شـوف خـيـبـتـك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

بـنـت بـعـتـتـلـى Add

 فــ بـقـولـهـا إسـمـك إيـهْ ؟

 قـالـتـلـى فـرح مـصـطـفـى

 قـولـتـلـهـا طـيـب و مـصـطـفـى مـا عـزمـنـيـش لـيـهْ ؟ ‬‫

 عـمـومـاً ألـف شـكـر على الـبـلـوك و ألـف مـبـروك بـردهْـ لـمـصـطـفـى

 الـنـاس بـقـت عـصـبـيـهْ بـشـكـل غـيـر عـادى​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (12 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Bent el Massih (12 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*ﺳﺎﻟﺖ ﻓﺘﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺘﺎﺀ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﯿﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺳﯿﺤﻤﯿﻨﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺮﺩﻙ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺹ
 ﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﺘﺎﺀ ﻗﺎﺋﻼ ﺍﺗﻨﯿﻠﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﺒﺘﻚ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺴﻰ ﺟﺎﻛﺖ ﻭﺑﻼﺵ
 ﻗﻠﺔ ﺍﺩﺏ ﻭﺳﻔﺎﻟﺔ*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*حملة مرسى رسولى علي موقع التواصل الإجتماعي تويتر



*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 نوفمبر 2013)

لـا ﺗـﺘـﺮﻛـﻲ ﺭﺟـﻞ ﻗـﺎﻝ ﻟـﻜـﻲ ﺳـﺄﺗـﺰﻭﺟـﻚ
 ﻭ ﺗـﻨـﺘـﻈـﺮﻱ ﺭﺟـﻞ ﻗـﺎﻝ ﻟـﻜـﻲ أﺣـﺒـﻚ ﻓـﻘـﻂ ..

 ﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ انا قاعدة مستنية لـا دهْـ جـهْ و لـا دهْـ جـه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ﺍﻟـﺸـﺎﺏ : إﻧـﺘـﻲ ﻟـﻔـﺘـﻲ إﻧـﺘـﺒـﺎﻫـﻲ
 ﺍﻟـﺒـﻨـﺖ : ﻣـﺶ ﻓـﺎﻫـﻤـهْ
 ﺍﻟـﺸـﺎﺏ : ﻳـﻌـﻨـﻲ ﻣـﻌـﺠـﺐ ﺑـﻴـﻜـﻰ
 ﺍﻟـﺒـﻨـﺖ : ﻣـﺶ ﻓـﺎﻫـﻤـهْ
 ﺍﻟـﺸـﺎﺏ : ﻳـﻌـﻨـﻲ ﺑـﺼـﺮﺍﺣـهْ ﺑـﺼـﺮﺍﺣـهْ أﻧـﺎ ﺣـﺒـﻴـﺘـﻚ
 ﺍﻟـﺒـﻨـﺖ : ﻳـﻌـﻨـﻲ ﻫـﺘـﺠـﻲ ﺗـﺘـﻘـﺪﻣـﻠـﻲ
 ﺍﻟـﺸـﺎﺏ : ﻣـﺶ ﻓـﺎﻫـمــ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 نوفمبر 2013)

قـالـهـا : إنـتـي مـا عـنـدكـيـش ذوقـ

 قـالـتـلـهْ : أكـيـد ،، عـشـان عـرفـتـك . .

 يـا أخـي ردودنـا جـاهـزهْـ عـلـى طـولـ
 ربـنـا يـحـمـيـنـا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (14 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

فـودافـون بـتـبـعـتـلـي رسـايـل عـروض كـتـيـر

 لـدرجـةْ إنهمـــ فـاضـل شـويـهْ و يـبـعـتـولـي رسـالـهْ يـقـولـولـي فـيـهـا

 إنـت مـش بـتـشـتـرك فـي عـروضـنـا لـيـهْ

 إنـت مـش عـارف إنـك نـور عـنـيـنـا و لـا إيـهْ​


----------



## Veronicaa (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههه


----------



## Veronicaa (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## grges monir (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>


معندناش عقد البنات دى احنا هههههههه


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*==========
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *==========
> *


وهو عارف انه عبيط :smile01
​


----------



## bent elmalek (16 نوفمبر 2013)

من السهل أن تسقط ديكتاتور
ولكن من الصعب أن تقنع مواطنيه انهم اصبحوا احرار​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2013)

يسسسلااااااام الراجل صاحب المقوله دى برننننس فعلا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس حد يسئله النجاح هيشوفه امتى بئا--- فى حياته يعنى قبل ما يموت على طول يعنى و لا قبلها بشويتين هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2013)

بعد ما يخلص دراسة 
علطول بينجح في حياتة العملية واساليني انا 
اهو انا ناجح في عملي 
ووخطي مش بعرف اقراة 
​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2013)

* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*




​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*





لا تعليق 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*الغرب العلماني الكافر ..









أماكن مخصصة لوضوء المسلمين في جامعة كندية !

 في مصر الإسلامية غير مسموح للأقباط
ترميم مراحيض الكنائس إلا بقرار جمهوري .*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2013)

* 
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2013)

* مفيش فشة وكرشة وممبار يا دكتور
*





​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ﻟـﻤـﺎ ﺗـﺒـﻘـﻰ ﺭﺍﻛـﺐ العربيةﻭ ﺃﻏـﻨـﻴـﻪْ حزينة ﺗـﺸـﺘـﻐـﻞ ﺑـﺘـﻔـﻀـﻞ ﺗـﺒُـﺺ ﻣـﻦ الشباك ﻭ ﺇﻧـﺖ زعلان ﻛـﺈﻧـﻚ ﺑـﺘـﻤـﺜـﻞ الفيلم

 ﺣـﺸـﻴـﺶ ﻣـﻨـﺘـﻬـﻲ ﺍﻟـﺼـﻼ‌ﺣـﻴـﻪ​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)

( هـو قـاعـد و مـعـاهْـ زبـايـن و هـي بـتـتـصـل بـيـهْ )

 هـي : الـسـلامــ عـليـكـمــ

 هـو : و عـلـيـكـمـــ الـسـلامـــ يـا بـاشـا

 هـي (حـسـت إنـ مـعـاهْـ حـد و حـبـت تـسـتـغـل الـفـرصـهْ) : 
 وحـشـتـنـي يـا حـبـيـبـي  ،،

 هـو : الـحـمـدلله تـمـامــ يـا بـاشـا ،، طـلـبـات سـعـادتـك

 هـي : إيـهْ الـعـســل دهْـ يـا نـاس أمـوت عـلـيـك و إنـت جـد كـدهْـ

 هـو : لـلأسـف حـضـرتـك الـطـلـب دهْـ مـش مـوجـود دلـوقـت سـاعـهْ كـدهْـ و أبـص عـلـيـهْ فـ الـمـخـزن

 هـي : إخـص عـلـيـك عـايـز تـقـفـل و إنـت واحـشـاني كده

 هـو : مـعـلـش يـا بـاشـا سـاعـهْ كـدهْـ و هـشـوفـهْ عـلـشـان مـعـايـا نـاس مـسـتـعـجـلـهْ

 هـي : مـش هـقـدر أسـيـبـك يـا حـبـيـبـي دهْـ أنـا بـحـبـك أوي

 هـو : ( حـس إنـهْ هـيـضـعـف و يـحـن قـدامـــ الـزبـايـن ) :
 طـيـب يـا بـاشـا مـع الـسـلامـهْ ،،
 ( و قـفـل قـبـل مـا يـسـمـع رد يـضـعـفـهْ أكـتـر )

 ( بـعـد شـويـهْ تـلـيـفـونـهـا رن بـرقـمــهْ هـو )

 هـي : (بـلـهـجـهْ جـد) الـسـلامـــ عـلـيـكــمــ مـيـن مـعـايـا

 هـو : أنـا إللـي دايـب فـي هـوا عـيـنـيـك

 هـي : سـوري يـا بـاشـا الـرقمــ غـلـط

 هـو : لـأ الـرقـمــ صـح يـا بـاشـا يـا قـلـب الـبـاشـا

 هـي : قـلـب الـبـاشـا إللـي قـفـل فـي وشـي

  هـو :طـيـب مـا أنـا قـولـتـلـك مـعـايـا نـاس و إنـتـي عـمـلـتـي  عـبـيـطـهْ و إنـتـي عـارفـهْ إنـتـي مـراتـي حـبـيـبـتـي إللـي مـا  بـحـبـش حـد يـعـرف عـنـك حـاجـهْ و لـا أكـلـمـك قـدامــ حـد و لـا  أتـكـلـمــ عـلـيـكـي قـدامـــ حـد

 هـي : طـيـب مـا أنـا عـارفـهْ بـس حـبـيـت أرخـمـــ شـويـهْ

 هـو : ( فـي قـمـة إنـشـكـاحـهْ) طـيـب بـحـبـك و بـمـوت فـيـكـي

 هـي : بـعـشـ . . 

  هـو : (شـاف نـاس جـايـهْ عـلـيـه فـاق مـن إنـشـكـاحـهْ و بـص بـنـظـرة  جـديـهْ و قـبـل مـا تـكـمـل ) طـيــب يـا بـاشـا هـكـلـمـك بـعـديـن

 و بـعـد مـا قـفـل أمـوت فـيـك و إنـت خـايـف عـلـيـا


دعونا نلطم فى صمت ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​




* ههههههههههههههه 
صدقيني امي عامله فراخ ولحمه وبط علشان كل اخواتي هنا 
سيبت كل ده ونزلت جبت سي فود
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:






ههههههههههههههه 
صدقيني امي عامله فراخ ولحمه وبط علشان كل اخواتي هنا 
سيبت كل ده ونزلت جبت سي فود​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
**هااااااااااااااااااااا يؤكل هااااااااااد 
سايب الفراخ واللحمة والبط 
ورايح تجيب سى فود 
مش هقولك غير كلمة واحدة 




*​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## zaki (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

إنـك تـذاكـر دهْـ حـمـادهْـ ،،

 و إنـك تـراجـع اللـى ذاكـرتـهْ حـمـادهْـ مـات فـاقـد الـذاكـرهْ​


----------



## zaki (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ﻧـﺴـﺒـﺔ %95 ﻣـﻦ ﺳـﻮﺍﻗـﻴـﻦ ﺍﻟـﻤـﻴـﻜـﺮﻭﺑـﺎﺹ ﻣـﺼـﺎﺑـﻴـﻦ ﺑـﺠـﺮﺡ ﻑ ﻣـﺸـﺎﻋـﺮﻫـﻢ ،،
 ﻭ ﺍﻟـﻔـﻨـﺎﻥ ﻣـﺼـﻄـﻔـى ﻛـﺎﻣـﻞ ﻫـﻮ ﺍﻟـﻮﺣـﻴـﺪ ﺍﻟﻠـﻰ ﺑـﻴـﻘـﺪﺭ ﻳـﺴـﺎﻋـﺪﻫـﻢ فـ ﻣـﺤـﻨـﺘـﻬـﻢ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اﻟـﻤـﯿـﻪْ اﻟﻠـﻲ ﺑـﯿـﺤـﻄـﻮﻫـﺎ ﻓـﻲ اﻟـﺰﺑـﺎدى

 ﺑـﯿـﺤـﻄـﻮﻫـﺎ ﻋـﺸـﺎن ﻟـﻤـﺎ ﺗـﯿـﺠـﻲ ﺗـﺪﻟـﻘـﻬـﺎ

 ﯾـﻘـﻮمـــ اﻟـﺰﺑـﺎدي واﻗـﻊ ﻣـﻌـﺎﻫـﺎ

 و ﺗـﻨـﺰل ﺗـﺸـﺘـﺮي ﻏـﯿـﺮﻫـﺎ

 ﻋـﺎﻟـمــ ﺻـﺎﯾـﻌـﻪْ يــابــا​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

أيهآ القَريب كَأنفآسي وَأفكآري .. 

 قوم ناولني الريموت احيات ابوك


----------



## AdmanTios (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

كل الناس بتضحك
بس مش كل الناس فرحانين


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## zaki (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*معاك حق
اصاحبي




*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2013)

لما الواحده زوجها ييجيلها على فجأه يقلها
  بحبك اوى و مش عارف من غيرك هعمل ايه
 هتلاقيكى تلقائى بتردى عليه
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .و دى حاجه حلوة و لا حاجه وحشه​


----------



## bent el noor (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (26 نوفمبر 2013)

وحدة بتقول لزوجها : امبارح رفقاتي كانوا منهبلين بشكلي ولبسي 
 قال لها : طيب واشياء البشعة والمقرفه اللي عندك ما جابوا سيرتها ؟ 
 قالت: أبدا ؛ أصلا ما جبنا سيرتك !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

لـمـا أخـرج خـروجـهْ غـصـب عـنـي ،
 مـسـتـحـيـل أتـبـسـط حـتـى لـو كـنـت مـبـسـوطـهْ ،
 أحـاول أعـمـل نـفـسـي مـش مـبـسـوطـهْ
 عـشـان مـا يـقـولـولـيـش شـوفـتـي إتـبـسـطـتـي

 مـعـلش الـكـرامـهْ فـوق كـل حـاجـهْ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

ﻋـﻤـﻴـﻠـﻨـﺎ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺰﻳـﺰ ﺗـﻢ ﺧـﺼـﻢ 12 ﺟـﻨـﻴـﻪْ ..

 ﻋـﻤـﻴـﻠـﻨـﺎ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺰﻳـﺰ ﺗـﻢ ﺧـﺼـﻢ 60 ﻗـﺮﺷـﺎً ﻋـﻠـﻲ ﺍﻟـﻨـﻮﺗـهْ

 ﻋـﻤـﻴـﻠـﻨـﺎ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺰﻳـﺰ ﺗـﻢ ﺧـﺼـﻢ 50 ﻗـﺮﺵ ﺩﻣـﻐـﻪْ

 أﻭﻣـﺎﻝ ﻟـﻮ ﻣـﻛـﻨـﺘـﺶ ﻋـﺰﻳـﺰ ﻛـﻨـﺘـﻮﺍ ﻋـﻤـﻠـﺘـﻮا إيـهْ  !​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2013)

تحت
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
تححححححت 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.















 مش هتلاقوا حاجة برضه ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

* ارهابي بيقول لإرهابيه تتجوزيني ؟

 قالتله إدّيني فرصه افجّر

 

*
​


----------



## max mike (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*
لـنـهــارده الـعــيـال عـنـدنـا بـيـلـعـبـوا أسـتـغـمـايـه

ده عــادي !

- أنـمـا الـلـي مــش عــادي أن واحـد مـنـهــم يـقـول كـلـه يـعـمـل الـمـوبـايـل سـايـلـنـت عـلـشـان مـاحـدش يـرن عـ الـتـانـي ويـتـعــرف مـكــانـه

رايـحـه بـيـنـا عـلـى فــيـن يـا طـفــولـه
كنا طيبين قوى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *
> لـنـهــارده الـعــيـال عـنـدنـا بـيـلـعـبـوا أسـتـغـمـايـه
> 
> ده عــادي !
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ولسة ياما هنشوف 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
 قال ويقولوا الستات مش بتتعب 
دى شبه الخلاط    7 فى 1



*​


----------



## tamav maria (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*بالذات نمرة 4 دى محدش ليه دعوة بيها​*




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

وخايف اوعدك موفيش   

 احبك فجأة اخش الجيش


معلش اصلى مهيسة شوية ياجماحة ^_^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ﻓـ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺧﻨﺎﻗﺘﻬﻢ    
 ﻫﻮ : ﺑﺤﺒﻚ    
 ﻫﻰ : ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﻜﺮﻫﻚ   
 ﻫﻮ : ﺍنتي ﻛﺪﺍﺑﺔ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﻧﻚ بتحبيني    
 ﻫﻰ : ﻻ ﻣﺒﺤﺒﻜﺶ   
 ﻫﻮ : ﻳﺎبنتي بطلي ﻛﺪﺏ ﺑﻘﻰ   
 ﻫﻰ : ﻣﺒﺤﺒﻜﻜﺸﺸﺸﺸﺸﺶ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﻜﺮﻫﻚ    
 ﻫﻮ : ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﻌﺸﻘﻚ ﺑﻘﻰ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺮﺍتي ﻭﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﻧﻚ ﺑﺘﺤﺒﻴﻨﻰ      
 ﻫﻰ : ﻭﺑﻤﻮﻭﺕ ﻓﻴﻚ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ     
 ﻫﻮ : ﺷﻮﻓﺘﻰ   
 ﻫﻰ : ﻳﻮﻭﻭﻭﻭﺓ ﻣﺒﺘﺴﺒﻨﻴﺶ ﺍنتهي ﺑـ ﺧﻨﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﺑﺪﺍ ﻻﺯﻡ ﺑﺘﻮﻇﻬﺎ   
 ﻫﻮ : ﻭﺍنتي ﺗﺘﺨﺎنقي ﻟﻴﻪ ﺍﺳﺎﺳﺎ ﻣﺶ ﻋﺎﻳﺰﻳﻦ ﺧﻨﺎﻗﺎﺕ ﺍحنا      
 ﻫﻰ : ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻳﺨﻠﻴﻚ ﻟﻴﺎ ﺑﻘﻰ      
 ﻫﻮ : ﻭيخليكي ﻟﻴﺎ 
 ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺎﺟﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﺎﻧﺘﻮﺍ ﻣﻌﻴﻄﻴﻦ   
  ﺗﻘﺪﺭﻭﺍ ﺗﻠﻄﻤﻮﺍ ﻋﺎﺩي ﻳﻌﻨﻰ xD ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ﻟﻤﺎ ﺣﺪ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻚ " ﻫﺘﺎﻛﻞ ﺇﻳﻪ؟

 ﻭﺍﺣﺪ برجر
 " ﻣﺎﺷﻲ ﺑﺲ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﻋﺎﺯﻣﻚ ﺍﻧﻬﺎﺭﺩﺓ ! "

 ﻭﺃﺗﻨﻴﻦ شاورما ﻭﻭﺍﺣﺪ فراخ ﺑﺎﻧﻴﺔ و 3 حواوشى


وبيبسى وشيكولاتة

    و10 ج للتـاكسـى الله يخليـك​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليوم السابع: عامل بالإسكندرية يتقدم ببلاغ ضد نجله الإخوانى لمحاولته تفجير كنيسة "الفتح"​*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

نسخة سلاح التلميذ بعد الانفلات الامني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2013)

هـآي ، مـمـكـن نـتـعـرف !
 آكـيييـد
 - آنـآ آحـمـد ، وآنـتـى !
 آنـآ هـبـة :$
 - هبـة غـيرى صورة آلبـروفـآيل بتـآعتـك عـشآن بـغـيـر عـليـكـى

 After 5 Minutes
 - Heba Status " Ahmed's Wife "

 هووووبا إيـجـيـبـشـن سـتـايـل​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (5 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2013)

ﻫﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﻴﺪ ﺑﻦ ﻃﻼ‌ﻝ ﻟﺒﻨﺘﻪ 3 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﻜﻞ ﻭﺭﻭﺩ ..
 عادى ..
 طب ما أنا أبويا مره عملى ربع جنيه مركب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*معلش سؤال بسيط ...*
*هو البحر فين ؟*


*

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2013)

عـكـس خـلـيـجـى
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 خـلـيـهْ يـــروح 

 تـبـاً لـذكـائـي 
 تـاكــسـيّ الـيــابـان يـاسطـى​


----------



## max mike (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*منك لله يا عاطف​*



​


----------



## zaki (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*مين فاكر دول
على وهبة واحمد والبنت الفقرية التانية مش فاكر اسمها
يااااااااااااااااااااه زمااااااااااان .. ده الواحد كبر قوى​*





​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*









​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (11 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (11 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## zaki (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*اللي موااااااافق علي الكلام دا يخبط تقيم بسرعه*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*

*


*

*قال ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺐ ﻟﻠﺰﻭﺟﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻧﻔﺮﺍد: ﺯﻭﺟﻚ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﺇﺣﺒﺎﻃﺎً ﺧﻄﻴﺮﺍً ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻹﺟﻬﺎﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ...  ﻭﺷﺮﺡ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻓﻌﻠﻪ:...  ﺩﻋﻴﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﻴﻘﻆ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺸﺎﺀ... ... ...ﻻ ﺗﻌﺎﺭﺿﻲ ﺃﻗﻮﺍﻟﻪ... ﺍﺣﺮﺻﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻈﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺰﺍﺝ ﺟﻴﺪ... ﻭﺃﻋﺪﻱ ﻟﻪ ﻭﺟﺒﺎﺕ ﺧﻔﻴﻔﺔ ﻟﺬﻳﺬﺓ... ﻻ ﺗﺰﻋﺠﻴﻪ ﺑﺄﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﻴﺔ... ﻻ ﺗﺜﻴﺮﻱ ﺟﺪﺍل ﺗﺎﻓﻬﺔ يزيد ﻣﻦ ﺇﺟﻬﺎﺩﻩ... ﺷﺠﻌﻴﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺸﺎﻫﺪﺓ المباريات ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿية ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ... ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺀ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﺘﺄﺧﺮﺍ ﻛﻮﻧﻲ ﺑﺸﻮﺷﺔ ﻭﺣﻀﺮﻱ ﻟﻪ ﻋﺸﺎﺀ ﻓﺎﺧﺮﺍ... ﻭﺍﺧﺘﺘﻢ ﻛﻼﻣﻪ ﻗﺎﺋﻼً: ﺇﺫﺍ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﻌﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﺎﺑﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻮﺍﻝ لمدة أسبوع فقط ﺃﺅﻛﺪ ﻟﻚ ﺃﻥ ﺯﻭﺟﻚ ﺳﻴﺴﺘﺮﺩ ﻋﺎﻓﻴﺘﻪ ﺗﻤﺎﻣا، ﻭﺇﻥ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻔﻌﻠﻲ ﺳﻴﻤﻮﺕ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺷﻬر.  ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺧﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺳﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﺑﺨﻮﻑ : ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺐ؟  ﺭﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ: هتموﺕ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺷﻬﺮ..... 
*




​


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/كيموووو?source=feed_text



​


----------



## grges monir (11 ديسمبر 2013)

مالك ياعم عياد
انت بتحب البرد كدة هههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مالك ياعم عياد
> انت بتحب البرد كدة هههه



انت مش معانا في الحو في ولا ايه


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (12 ديسمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*








​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## zaki (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرجلين هم الاهم*






*]بس اوعوا تتلسعوا
هههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*منتهى الاخلاص فى النظافة
ياختى ان شالله ماعنه نضف ههههههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

الجو فمصر بقى حار ملزق صيفا 
 غريب جدا شتاء
 اه والله اه والله اه والله​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

لما ﺗـــﻜــﻮﻥ ﺳـﻴــﻨﺠــﻞ وسهران لوحدك زى حالاتى
 ﻭ تلاقى ﺭﻗـﻢ ﻳـــﺘـﺼــﻞ ﺑــﻴﻚ
 ﻳـﻘــﻮﻟﻚ :
 ﻭﺍﺣــﺸــﺘﻨﻰ ﻳــﺎ ﺣــﺒــﻴــﺒــﻰ
 YOU FEEL LIKE
 ﺍﻳـــﻮﻩ ﻫﻰ ﺩﻯ ﺷـﻘــﺔ ﺍﻟــﻤـﻌﻠﻢ ﻓـــﻮﺯﻯ ﻭﺍﻧــﺎ ﻣــﺮﺍﺗـﻪ ﺍﻟـﺠـﺪﻳـﺪﻩ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

للـنـاس اللـي كـانـت بـتـسـأل ع مـعـنـي يـومــ " 11/12/2013 " ،،

 دهْـ كـان بـدايـة الـعـصـر الـجـلـيـدي فـ مـصـر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

معلﻮﻣﺔ ﺷﺘﻮﻳﺔ:
ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﺨﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻔﻢ ﻓﻲ
ﻭﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺩ
ﺳﺒﺒﻪ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺦ
ﻣﻮﻟﻌﻴﻦ ﺣﻄﺐ و ﻗﺎﻋﺪﻳﻦ بيدفو​


----------



## kawasaki (13 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*







*مبروووووووووك  وصلنا للعالمية....*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*








​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*ﺧﺒﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻷﺭﺻﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ : ﻏﺪﺍً ﻭ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻏﺪ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﺸﻬﺪ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻣﻮﺟﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻘﻴﻊ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺸﻬﺪﻫﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ! . .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 . ﺩﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺳﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺩﻟﻮﻗﺘﻰ ﺇﻳﻪ ﻣﻮﺟﻪ ﻛﻮﻣﻴﺪﻱ  *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

دى صورة للعاصفة اللى هتوصل مصر بكرة يعنـى إللى فات حمـاده وإللى جاى حماده تانى خااااالص
  وفي الغالب ان حماده مات من البرد 






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*








​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*«الأرصاد» فصل الشتا**ء لم يبدأ في مصر بعد*

* انا حاسس انهم بيقولو ولسه ياما هتشوفو يا كلاب 
ليه كده
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/meme?source=feed_text



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

المصرى لما يحط التاتش بتاعه 




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*هيييييييييييه اخيرا لقيت حل للمناخير *




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*








​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*ﻳﺎ ﺑﺨﺖ ‫#‏ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻴﺮﻳﻦ‬

 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮ ﺩﺓ ﺑﻴﻠﻔﻮ ﺍﻟﺒﻂﻨﻴﺔ ﻣﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﺑﻴﺒﻘﻮ ﻋﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﺫﻱ ‫#‏ﻭﺭﻕ_ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺐ‬*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

في ظل هذه الظروف الجوية العصيبة التي تمر بها البلاد، قرر النسر التخلي عن مكانه بالعلم وتفويض البطريق بإدارة شئون العلم




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*ﻋﺰﻳﺰﺗﻲ ‫#‏ﺃﻡ_ﻛﻠﺜﻮﻡ‬ .. ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻷﻏﻨﻴﺘﻚ:
 ﻭ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﺸﻤﺲ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻲ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ
 ..
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .ﺃﻧﺎ ﺑﻀُـﻢ ﺻﻮﺗﻲ ‫#‏ﻟﺼﻮﺕ‬ ﺣﻀﺮﺗﻚ* ..​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*قريبا بالاسواق
* *
 اغاني البرد الجديده
 .
 ..
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 حبيبي لو بردان .... من حاجه
 حبيبي انا سقعان ... تلاجه
 .
 .
 احساس فظيع
 ان اللحاف بتاعك يضيع
 .
 .
 ماسكتلوش
 بيقولي بعد العمر ده
 مابغطيهوووووش
 .
 .
 وهي عامله ايه في البرد
 اكيد مش حاسه زي القرد
 .
 .
 بسهوله كده بتشدي مني لحافي وبتتغطي بيه
 طب ولما اكح ويجيلي برد انا اعمل فيكي ايه
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ﻳﺎ ﺑﺨﺖ ‫#‏ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻴﺮﻳﻦ‬
> 
> ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮ ﺩﺓ ﺑﻴﻠﻔﻮ ﺍﻟﺒﻂﻨﻴﺔ ﻣﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﺑﻴﺒﻘﻮ ﻋﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﺫﻱ ‫#‏ﻭﺭﻕ_ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺐ‬*​



قصدك اية يعنى ياعياد ؟! :smile01
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> قصدك اية يعنى ياعياد ؟! :smile01
> ​



* قصدي ابقوا دقونا ورق العنب ده 
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * قصدي ابقوا دقونا ورق العنب ده
> ههههههههههههههههه
> *​



بقوالك اية ؟
متغلطش فى ورق العنب
قصدى متغلطش فى القصريين:smile01
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بقوالك اية ؟
> متغلطش فى ورق العنب
> قصدى متغلطش فى القصريين:smile01
> ​


* ليه يعني طولك كام ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ليه يعني طولك كام ؟
> *​



بعد العملية ولا قبلها ؟! :smile01
بص هو انا بمشى جنب خطيبى بنبقى انا وهو شبه الازازة والكوباية :smile01
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بعد العملية ولا قبلها ؟! :smile01
> بص هو انا بمشى جنب خطيبى بنبقى انا وهو شبه الازازة والكوباية :smile01
> ​



* بس عرفتك 
انتي 158

 مش اوزعه اوي يعني 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/بنوته?source=feed_text



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * بس عرفتك
> انتي 158
> 
> مش اوزعه اوي يعني
> *​




طيب انا من فصيلة اية ؟:smile01
الاقزام ولا سلاحف النينجا :thnk0001:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> طيب انا من فصيلة اية ؟:smile01
> الاقزام ولا سلاحف النينجا :thnk0001:
> ​



* ايه جو الكارتون ده 
انتي انسانه ليكي احترامك وحقوقك

بس اخوانا المسلمين بيقولوا النساء ناقصات عقل ودن 
ده كان زمان 
حالياً ناقصات عقل ودين وطول 
:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ايه جو الكارتون ده
> انتي انسانه ليكي احترامك وحقوقك
> 
> بس اخوانا المسلمين بيقولوا النساء ناقصات عقل ودن
> ...



مش هما لوحدهم اللى بيتريقوا ياعياد :smile01
مش عارفة حاسة باسلوب تريقة فى كلامك والله اعلم :smile01​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

احب اقول الى كلية فنون جميلة

لاشوفت فيكى هنا ... ولاشوفت فيكى ترف ..... كل اللى فيكى قرف ...... الشغل بااهانة وكرماتنا متهانة ........ بتقبلينا لية لما انتى كرهانا ؟
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> مش هما لوحدهم اللى بيتريقوا ياعياد :smile01
> مش عارفة حاسة باسلوب تريقة فى كلامك والله اعلم :smile01​




* اذ احسستي بما هو في الغيب 
اذاً قلبك عامر بالايمن يا اختاه 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اذ احسستي بما هو في الغيب
> اذاً قلبك عامر بالايمن يا اختاه
> *​


  بارك الله فيك يااخى :new6:
يلا بقى فوتك بعافية احسن عينى بتغمص لوحدها وهموت وانام
تصبح على نور ام النور ياعياد
​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2013)

=



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*لاتقولى باريس ولا لندن انها القاهرة ههههههههه *





​


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (14 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مـونـالــيزا ســاجـعة سـتـايـل      

 أهـى دى بـقـى بـنـت الـمـسـتـخـبـى





​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (14 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*المواجه البارده دي اخرها بكره 
وهتبداء موجه تاني انيل يوم الاربع
يعني اللي عايز يستحمي يلحق نفسه الاتنين والتلات*​


----------



## zaki (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*







​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻛﺎﺗﺐ ﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺲ**
 ﺣﺰﻧﺖ ﺣﺒﻴﺒﺘﻰ .. ﻓﺒﻜﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ**
 ﻭﺣﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﻣﻚ ﻟﺘﺮﻭﺡ ﺗﺼﺎﻟﺤﻬﺎ**
 ﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﺧﻼﺹ ﺑﻨﺘﺠﻤﺪ ﻳﺎ ﺟﺪﻉ*​


----------



## zaki (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)

ﺍﺗﺼﻠﺖ ﻓﺘﺎﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺎﺏ ) ﺑﺎﻟﻐﻠﻂ( ﻓﺄﻋﺘﺬﺭﺕ ﻟﻩ
 ﻭﺃﻏﻠﻘﺖ ﺍﻟﺨﻂ
 ﺑﻌﺪ ﺧﻤﺲ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺇﺗﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺘﺎﺓ ﻭ
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ : ﺃﻧﺎ ﺣﺒﻴﺘﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺻﻮﺗﻚ !!
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ ﺑﻘﻲ 
 ﻣﺎ ﻫﻲ ﺟﻨﺴﻴﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)

عـشـان تـبـطـلـوا تـسـألـوا رايـحـهْ بـيـنـا ع فـيـن يـا مـصـر . . 

 أهـي رايـحـهْ القطب الشمالى

 إرتـحـتـوا   !​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رسـالـهْ إلـى الـبـرد

 " عـزيـزى الـغـالـى "

 صـوابـع رجـلـى و إيـدى مـش حـاسـهْ بـيـهـمـــ و قـولـنـا مـاشـى ،،
 قـلـبـي قـرب يـقـف مـن الـبـرد و قـولـت مـاااااااشـى ،،
 لـا بـطـاطـيـن مـأثـرهْـ و لـا دفـايـات مـأثـرهْـ و لـا لـبـس مـأثـر و بـردهْـ قـولـت مـااااشى ،،

 لـكـن تـسـقـع كـوبـايـة الـنـسـكـافـيـه قـبـل مـا أوصـل بـيـهـا الـأوضـهْ أصـلاً !! 

 لـأ كــدهْـ كـتـيـيـيـر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*ولا تقولي مركز ارصاد ولا غيره 

**
*

*


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*

*


*

*الى امريكا واسرائيل ,,,,,, اظن الرسالة وصلت*


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*المكياج لا دين له 
*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*مره واحد شحات قالوله لو كسبت مليون دولار هتعمل بيهم ايه ؟

 قالهم هبنى احسن جامع فى البلد 

 واقعد اشحت براحتى   

 يااخى ناس بتحب شغلها  *​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*







​


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## zaki (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*نقيب الحشاشين





*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*إنـت مـا قـولـتـلـهـمـش فـي الـبـيـت إنـك جـايـب 60% و لـا إيـهْ !! ،

 - يـا عمــ أنـا قـولـت لـأمـي إنـي جـايـب 70% ،،
 و أمـي قـالـت لـأبـويـا إنـي جـايـب 85% ،،
 و أبـويـا بـقـي مـش يـلـمــ الـدور !
 راح قـال لـأصـحـابـه إنـي جـايـب 95%

 - آهْـ إنـتـوا عـيـلـهْ مـتـخـلـفـيـن بـقـي




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## zaki (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*يقال ان الهم ثلاث انواع 


هم يضحك 




هم يبكي 


وهم برجر

هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*هارسود 
**ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ده اللى هو ازاى يعنى
 مش كفايه لبستوا ال سكينى
 ناقص ايه؟؟؟*
*


*
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بتاكلو زينا حاجات زي ده؟ زواحف يعني ههههههه


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## zaki (17 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هارسود
> **ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده اللى هو ازاى يعنى
> مش كفايه لبستوا ال سكينى
> ...






*
الكلام دا يا عمونا
يطير فية ارقااااااااااااب
لو مش مصدقنى روح اسأل وديع​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*و  أنــا صـغـيـرهْـ بـالـنـسـبـهْ لـي قـمـة الـإنـحـراف و الـسـيـطـرهْـ  كـانـت فـ إنـي أحـط زبـدة الـكـاكـاو اللـي لـونـهـا أحـمـر دي *​


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*ﺣـﺒـﻴـﺒـﻲ اﻣـﺘـﻰ هـتـيـجـى ﺗـﺨـﻄـﺒـﻨـﻲ ؟؟

  ﻭﺍﻟـﻠـﻪ ﻳـﺎ ﺣـﺒـﻴـﺒـﺘـﻲ نـفـسـى أجـى وأﺧـﻄـﺒـﻚ ﺑـﺲ ﺍﻧـﺘـﻲ ﻋـﺎﺭﻓـة 

  ﺍﻟـﺪﻧـﻴـﺎ تـلـﺞ ﻭﺍلـأﺭﺽ ﻛـﻠـﻬـﺎ طـيـنـة عـﺸـﺎﻥ كـدا ﺍﻧـﺘـﻲ تـﺴـﺘـﺎﻫـﻠـى

 ﻭﺍﺣـﺪ أﺣـﺴـﻦ ﻣـﻨـﻲ ..

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههـــه

**  مـن_كتاآب_الههروب_التكتيكي_للكلب** المكسيكى*#​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مين موافق علي المهزله دي 
*
*


*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*






*هاري بوتر بتاعنا بقي مطرب شعبي  الله يسامحك يا كاتعة*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*تم استدعاء مجموعة من أساتذة الجامعات المصريه تخصص هندسة
 وجلسوا في طائرة
 وعندما أغلقت الأبواب
 وأوشكت الطائرة على الإقلاع
 تم إعلامهم أن هذه الطائرة هي من صنع تلاميذهم
 عندها هرعوا نحو أبواب الطائرة محاولين الهروب والنجاة بأنفسهم
 باستثناء أستاذ واحد
 كان يجلس في ثقة وهدوء شديدين
 .
 سأله أحد الدكاترة: لماذا لم تهرب؟
 أجاب بثقة: إنهم تلاميذنا
 .
 سأله أستاذ آخر: هل أنت واثق أنك درستهم جيدا؟!
 .
 رد في هدوء: أنا على يقين من أنها لن تطير، ده إذا اشتغلت من اصلا
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## soso a (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2013)

....



​


----------



## zaki (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاعتراف بالحق فضيحه*





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الاعتراف بالحق فضيحه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*Options for this story
 أنت أنبوب = Youtube
 أنا سئ = I pad
 وجه بوك = facebook
 الرجل الحار = Hotmail
 لماذا فوق = WhatsApp
 التوت الاسود = BlackBerry
 أنا هاتف = I phone
 الضرس الازرق = Bluetooth
 الحمد لله تعليمنا ماراحش خسارة*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*ذات مومنت لما موبايلك يرن فـ المواصلات

 و تلاقي اللي قاعد جمبك بيبص في الفون و يشوف مين  

 U Feel Like

** خد رد انت حضرتك و أبقى سلملي عليه   *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*عــــــــــــاجـــــــــــــل 
 : إنقلاب عسكري في ميدان التحرير الأن
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
.
.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
.
.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 بس الحمد لله العسكري قام و نفض هدومه و مفيهوش حاجه

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*من سخريات القدر
للجماعة المُتشدقين بالشرعية
إن لو واحد منهم صرخ فى مكان فاضى بأعلى صوته

 "مووووورسي" 

هايرد علية الصدى : " سى سى  سى سى سى سى "
**" سى سى  سى سى سى سى "*​


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2013)

صورة لحسن البنا بعد اعلان جماعة الاخوان جماعه ارهابية 




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*كـلـمـنـى عـن إحـسـاسـك

 لـمـا تـشـحـن كـارت و إنـت راكـب الـعـربـيـهْ

 و تـرمـيـهْ مـن الـشـبـاك و بـعـد شـويـهْ يـجـيـلـك رسـالـهْ

 " الـرقمـ الـذى أدخـلـتـهْ غـيـر صـحـيـح " ،،

** يـا خـــراب بــيــتـــك يـا رمـضـــان *​


----------



## kawasaki (26 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*اخر صوره للمرحوم 

* *

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ها ياولاد تحبو تتفجرو ازاي (تفريغ هوائي والا صناعه محليه)*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> ها ياولاد تحبو تتفجرو ازاي (تفريغ هوائي والا صناعه محليه)*​



اي حاجه علي ذوقك :smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2013)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> اي حاجه علي ذوقك :smil12:



*هههههههههههههههه 
انا بقول مافيش احسن من المحلى *​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> انا بقول مافيش احسن من المحلى *​



ههههههههههههه
حتي دي بتشجعي المحلي 
لانا با فضل المستور 
اصلي ابن عز :smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2013)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حتي دي بتشجعي المحلي
> لانا با فضل المستور
> اصلي ابن عز :smil12:



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا بشجع صناعة بلدى 
العرض الجديد تاخد رصاصتين والتالتة هدية *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بشجع صناعة بلدى
> العرض الجديد تاخد رصاصتين والتالتة هدية *



ممكن اتناذل عن العرض دا وادهولك انتي 
تاخدي رصاصتين وقنبله هديه ودي مخصوصه ليكي :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2013)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> ممكن اتناذل عن العرضدا وادهولك انتيلا
> تاخدي رصاصتين وقنبله هديه ودي مخصوصه ليكي :smile02




*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ما انا عاملة حسابى ماتقلقش 
رايحة الكنيسة عاوزة اجرب طعم الانفجار ههههههههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 ديسمبر 2013)

مساء الخير 
انا سامع ضرب نار وفية ناس انتحارين 
اية الحكاية ؟
​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ما انا عاملة حسابى ماتقلقش
> رايحة الكنيسة عاوزة اجرب طعم الانفجار ههههههههه*



ربنا حايكرمك اخر كرم:smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مساء الخير
> انا سامع ضرب نار وفية ناس انتحارين
> اية الحكاية ؟
> ​


*مساء النور يا رمسيس 
ايه ماشفتش العرض ههههههههه
كل واحد ينقى الموته اللى تعجبه 
بيخيرونا ههههههههه 

*​ 


Thunder Coptic قال:


> ربنا حايكرمك اخر كرم:smil15:



:t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مساء النور يا رمسيس
> ايه ماشفتش العرض ههههههههه
> كل واحد ينقى الموته اللى تعجبه
> بيخيرونا ههههههههه
> ...



:a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2013)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> :a63::a63::a63::a63:



:spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 ديسمبر 2013)

مين اللي عامل العرض 
علشان عندنا كل واحد مسدسة في جيبة عندنا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مين اللي عامل العرض
> علشان عندنا كل واحد مسدسة في جيبة عندنا
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههه 

اللى هيفجروا الكنايس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*واحد ابنة ضاع منه فى السوق
* *
 قاعد يدور عليه مالقاهوش
* *
 لقى محشش قاعد على عمارة عشر ادوار

 سألوا شوفت ابنى ؟؟؟

 قالوا تعالى معايا...

 قالوا بقولك انا بدور على ابنى!!!!

 قالوا بس تعالى معايا
 .
 .
 .
 طلعوا العمارة

 وكل دور يسألوا مودينى فين !!!!

 يقولوا بس امشى معايا وملكش دعوة

 ووصلوا للسطح....

 سألوا فين ابنى ؟؟؟؟

 قالوا تعالى اقف على طرف السطح

 قالوا شايف الناس دى كلها
 .
 .
 قاله ايوه

 قاله يعنى سايبهم وجاى تسألنى انا ؟*​


----------



## max mike (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ﺩﺧﻞ ﺯﻭﺝ ﻓﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ

ﻓﻮﺟﺪﻫﺎ ﺗﺒﻜﻲ ﺣﺰﻳﻨﺔ

ﺟﻠﺲ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺒﻬﺎ ﻭﻧﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ :

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﻧﻚ ﺛﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﺟﻤﻞ ﺇﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ !

ﻓﺘﺒﺴﻤﺖ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻐﺮﺍﺏ :
ﻭﻣﻦ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ؟

ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ : ﺃﻧﺘﻲ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺗﺒﺘﺴﻤﻴﻦ

ﻣﺎلناش دعوه بيهم

- ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻟمصريه

ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﻓﻮﺟﺪﻫﺎ ﺗﺒﻜﻲ ﻭ ﺣﺰﻳﻨﺔ

ﻓﻨﻈﺮ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﺋﻼ : ﻳﺎﻓﺘﺎﺡ ﻳﺎ ﻋﻠﻴﻢ ﻳﺎﺭﺯﺍﻕ ﻳﺎ ﻛﺮﻳﻢ ....

هتنكدى على امى ليه ع الصبح الله يحرقك

مالك يا وليه مين اللي مات

كم انت عظيم ايها المصرى ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>



ايه جو الارهاب اللي انتي عايشه فيه دا:bud:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*








​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه ضحك السنين يا جدعاااااااان *
*


*

*الدعوة السلفية بتحتفل بالكريسماس؟؟  اوكصوم بالله دي من علامات الساعة!!


 علشان محدش يبعت يجيب حبوا ويسالها تترجمله الكلمه دي 
معنها اقُسم بالله
*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> ايه جو الارهاب اللي انتي عايشه فيه دا:bud:


بحضر *للاحتفال بتاع راس السنة ههههههههه :act23:*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2013)

جماعه الهبل فيها من زمان ....



​


----------



## zaki (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## zaki (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## zaki (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﻓﺎﺗﺖ ﺯﻯ ﺩﻟﻮﻗﺘﻲ 

 ﻗﻌﺪﻧﺎ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ 2013 خشى ﺑﺮﺟﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻴﻦ**

 ﺍﺣﺐ ﺍﻗﻮﻝ ل 2014 

 ﺍﺑﻮﺱ ﺍﻳﺪﻙ ﺑﻼﺵ اليمين 

ﺧﻠﻴﻜﻰ ﻓﻰ الشمال *
​


----------



## zaki (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*







​


----------



## max mike (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ﻫـﺘـﻜـﻠـﻤـﻨﻰ ﻋـﻦ  ﺍﻟـﺮﺧـﺎﻣـﻪْ ،
ﻫـﻜـﻠـﻤـﻚ ﻋـﻦ قزازة ﺍﻟـﻜـﺎﺗـﺸـﺐ ﺍﻟﻠـﻰ ﺗـﻔـﻀـﻞ
ﺗـﺨـﺒـﻂ ﻓـﻴـﻬـﺎ ﻋـﺸـﺎﻥ ﺗـﻨـﺰﻝ ﻧـﻘـﻄـﻪْ ،
ﻓـﺠـﺄﻫْـ ﺗـﻨـﺰﻝ ﻛـﻠـﻬـﺎ ﻉ ﺍﻟـﺴـﺎﻧـﺪﻭﺗـﺶ ﺗـﺒـﻮﻇـﻪ​*


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*



حرائر الأخوان ....... بين المقدمة و :new6:*​


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## zaki (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*صورة لحسن البنا بعد اعلان جماعة الاخوان جماعه ارهابية​*


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

تــضــيـع الام عــشـريـن عــامــا مــن عُــمــرِهــا كـيْ تـصـنـع مِــن إبــنــهــآ رجـــل . ثُــــم تــأتـــي فتاة أخـــرى لِــتـجـعـلـه أهـبـلْ فــي نُــص ســاعـــة♥


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

يقول آلشاعر المصري 
و إذآ الهموم على الأكتآف تشعبطت
هز كتوفک و قولهآ يختي ما تنزلي

كم انت عظيم ايها الشاعر المصري !


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## zaki (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## zaki (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## oesi no (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*احنا الشقاوة فينا بس يسوع هادينا 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*ذات مومنت

 ﺍﻟـﻮﺍﺣــﺪ ﻟﻤــﺎ ﻳﺨــﻠــﺺ إﻣـﺘـﺤــﺎﻧـﺎﺗـﻪ ﻭ ﻳـﻘـﻄــﻊ

 ﺍﻟـﻜـﺘــﺎﺏ ﻭ ﺑــﻌـﺪﻫــﺎ ﻳﺸﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻩ

 ﺳـﺎﻋــﺘﻬــﺎ ﻳﻘﻌــﺪ ﺟﻨــﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺘــﺎﺏ ﻭ ﻳﻘــﻮﻟﻪ

 ﺟــﺮﺍ ﺍﻳــﻪ ﻳــﺎ ﻋﺼـــﺎﻡ ..

 ﻣـﺎﻧــﺖ ﺍﻟﻠــى ﺍﺳﺘﻔــﺰﺗﻨــﻲ ﻳــﺎ ﺃﺧـــﻲ   ~*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


>


ﻻ خالص علي فكره 
امتحاني بكره وقاعد اشرب شاي 
ولا اي اندهاشه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ﻻ خالص علي فكره
> امتحاني بكره وقاعد اشرب شاي
> ولا اي اندهاشه



*لا ياباشا ماهو انت مش من ضمن الطلبة المجتهدة
انت من ضمن الطلبة المريحة :t30::t30::t30:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*ودة حال إخواتنا الأقباط وهما خارجين من الكنيسة
 وعشان نكمل المشهد هيجي خبير المفرقعات وكلنا هنقول كورال: 
مبيعرفش يوجفها مبيعرفش يوجفها D:
*
*




*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2014)

*حكم ماتش الجونه و الانتاج امبارح 
كان عنده اربع دقايق وقت بدل ضايع بدل ما يعمل علامه رابعه عمل كده هههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يناير 2014)

كـتـبـتـلـهْ رسـالـهْ فـي ورقـهْ " أنـا سـيـبـالـك الـبـيـت و رايـحـهْ عـنـد أهـلـي "

 عـشـان كـانـت عـايـزهْـ تـعـرف رد فـعـلـهْ لـمـا يـشـوف الـرسـالـهْ

 و بـمـجـرد مـا سـمـعـت صـوت مـفـاتـيـحـهْ على الـبـاب نـزلـت جـري أسـتـخـبـت تـحـت الـسـريـر

 لـاقـتـهْ قـرأ الـرسـالـهْ بـ إسـتـغـراب .. و قـلـبـهـا على ظـهـرهـا و كـتـب عـلـيـهـا و حـطـهـا مـكـانـهـا تـانـي

 و قـعـد يـصـفـر و يـغـنـي .. و لـا كـأن فـيـهْ حـاجـهْ

 و هـي تـحـت الـسـريـر و الـنـار قـربـت تـاكـلـهـا . . 
 قـامــ داخـل أخـد شـاور . . 
 و طـلـع لـبـس أشـيـك لـبـس عـنـدهْـ . . 
 و حـط أحـسـن بـرفـان . .
 و ظـبـط حـالـهْ . . 
 و مـسـك تـلـيـفـونـهْ و قـعـد على الـسـريـر . . 
 و سـمـعـتـهْ و هـو بـيـتـفـق مـع غـيـرهـا على مـيـعـاد :
 " أيـوهْـ يـا روح بـيـبـي . . الـسـهـرهْـ الـنـهـاردهْـ صـبـاحـي يـا عـمـري " . . 
 غـارت مـن الـبـيـت و خـلـصـت مـنـهـا إلـهـي مـا تـرجـع . . 
 جـايـلـك حـالـاً حـضـري نـفـسـك "
 و قـامـــ واخـد نـفـسـهْ و نـازلـ

 طـلـعـت مـن تـحـت الـسـريـر و هـي مـنـهـارهْـ . . 
 جـريـت على الـورقـهْ عـلـشـان تـشـوف كـاتـب إيـهْ

 لـاقـتـهْ كـاتـب أربـع كـلـمـات " رجـلـيـكـي كـانـت بـايـنـهْ يـا هـبـلـه "    ~​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)

نصيحة مسطول

قالك يا مستنى نتيجة أخر الترم .

.
.
.
....
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
يا مستنى شاكيرا تعملك كونفرم​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

المراقب : بـصـى قــدامكـ يـا أبــلـهْ ،

  : بـصــلكـ عــزرائـيـل يـا بـعـيـد   . . 
 روح يـا شـيـخ إلـهـى تـخـش جـهـنـمـــ بـنـفـس الـسـرعـهْ اللـى بـتـلـمـــ فـيـهـا الـورق  ~​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

ﻟـﻤـﺎ ﺗـﻄـﻠـﻊ ﻣـﻦ ﺍلـإﻣـﺘـﺤـﺎﻥ 
 ﻭ ﺣـﺪ ﻳـﺴـأﻟـﻚ ﻋـﻤـﻠـﺖ إﻳـﻪْ ؟

 U feel like

 ﺳﻴــــﺒـــﺖ ﻓــــــــﺮﺍﻍ ﻛـــــﺒــــﻴــــــﺮ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

احلى حاجة الاطفال التخينة المكلبظة دول بيبقى شكلهم عسل اووووي


----------



## soso a (4 يناير 2014)

ترتيب أكواب الشاي في قاعة البرلمان الياباني


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

عاااااااااجل / غدا بعد الساعة الخامسة
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ...
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 تأتي الساعة السادسة وشكرا

 اه وربنا xD

 لا داعـــي للتصفيق .. دعوني اعمل ف صمـــت

 ترقبوا المزيد من اكتشافاتي​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> عاااااااااجل / غدا بعد الساعة الخامسة​
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 لا معلومة فزيعة فزيعة فزيعة
افادكم الله يا رورو يابنتي مش عارفين من غير اكتشافاتك المذهلة دي كنا عملنا ايه هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا معلومة فزيعة فزيعة فزيعة
> افادكم الله يا رورو يابنتي مش عارفين من غير اكتشافاتك المذهلة دي كنا عملنا ايه هههههههه



*ههههههههههههههه اى خدمة يابنتى *


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> عاااااااااجل / غدا بعد الساعة الخامسة
> .
> .
> .
> ...



*يااااااااااااه ده اكتشاف مذهل يا رورو
تصدقى انتى خسارة فى البلد دى .. مش عارفين لولا اكتشافك الفظيع ده كنا عرفنا ازاى ان الساعة 5 بتيجى وراها 6 على طول
ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

هـمــ 3 حـاجـات عـشـان تـنـجـح :

 - عـلاقـتـگ بـأصـحـابـگ إقـطـعـهـا ،،

 - إقـطـع عـلاقـتـگ بـأصـحـابـك ،،

 - بـأصـحـابـگ إقـطـع عـلاقـتـك    ~​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

تـخـيـلـوا لـو امريكا بـتـجـسـس عـلـيـنـا :

 - ألـو يـا أمـــ مـحـمـد عـايـزيـن نـيـجـي نـخـطـب بـنـتـكـمـــ زهـرهْـ ؟
 الـمـتــرجمـــ : سـيـدي الـرئـيـس إنھمـــ يـتـزوجـون الـنـبـاتـات مـاذا نـفـعـل ؟

 - يـا عـلـي تـعـال عـنـدنـا أنـت و صـقـر و نـمـر خـلـيـنـا نـلـعـب . .
 - الـمـتـرجـمـــ : سـيـدي الـرئـيـس إنـهـمـــ يلـعــبـون مـع الـنـمـور و الـصـقـور مـاذا نـفـعـل ؟

 - ألـو . . أيـوهْـ يـا إبـنـي خـمـس دقـايـق هـكـون عـنـدك !
 المـتـرجـمـــ : سـيـدي إنهـمـــ سـريـعـون ، دائـمـاً يـحـتـاجـون 5 دقـايـق لـفـعـل أي شـيء

 - ألـو مـطـعـمـــ جـاد . . جـهـز لـي صـاروخ بـالـشـطـهْ . .
 الـمـتـرجـمـــ : سـيـدي الـرئـيـس . . إنـهـمـــ يـأكـلـون الـصـواريـخ . . مـاذا نـفـعـل . . !

 - عـزيـزهْـ : ألـو سـارهْـ شـكـل فـلانـهْ أديـتـنـي عـيـن . .
 الـأمـريـكـي : سـيـدي نـسـائـهـمـــ يـمـتـازن بـالـكـرمــ يـهـديـن لـبـعـضـهـن أعـيـنـهـن

 - ألـو عـبـد الله تـعـالـي إحـنـا قـاعـديـن نـتـمـشـى فـي الـجـنـيـنـهْ و الـجـو روعـهْ
 الـمـتـرجـمـــ : سـيـدي الـرئـيـس إنـهـمـــ يـمـشـون و هـمـــ جـالـسـون

 سـنـحـاربـهـمـــ بـالـهـبـل    ~​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

حـبـيـبـى إمـتـى هـتـيـجـى تـتـقـدمـلـى ؟   ،،
 - عـطـسـتـي الـنـهـاردهْـ ؟ !  ،،
 * أيـوهْـ !  ،،
 - و لـيـهْ مـا قـولـتـيــش الـحـمـد لله ؟  ،،
 * نـسـيـت ! 

 - خـلاص إمـسـحـي رقـمـي و مـا تـتـصــلـيش بـيـا تـانـى
 و اللـي بـيـنـا إنـتـهـى يـا زنـديـقـهْ  ~​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 يناير 2014)

*



 قـاعـديـن نـتـمـشـى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ديه زي اتكلم و انت ساكت يعني ؟!؟


*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *
> 
> ديه زي اتكلم و انت ساكت يعني ؟!؟
> 
> ...



حاجة زى كدة :smil12:
​


----------



## max mike (6 يناير 2014)

*
ﻋﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍجل ﻣﻦ ﺣﻮﺍﻟﻲ 5 ﺩﻗﺎﻳﻖ ﺷﺎﺏ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺻﻴﺪﻟﻴﺔ 
طلب من ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺪﻟﻴﺔ ﺷﺮﻳﻂ ﺑﺮﺷﺎﻡ ﻣﺨﺪﺭ ﺗﺮﻣﺎﺩﻭﻝ
ﺭﻓﻀﺖ
ﺗﺪﻳﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺷﺎﻡ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﺘﻠﻪ ﻫﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺷﺘﺔ ﻗﻌﺪ ﻳﻠﺢ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ
ﻣﺮﺿﺘﺶ ﻗﺎﻡ
ﻣﻄﻠﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻴﺒﻪ ﺣﻘﻨﺔ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﻨﺰﻳﻦ ﻭﺿﺮﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻗﺒﺘﻬﺎ
ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭﺓ ﻗﻌﺪﺕ
ﺗﺠﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻘﻨﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻗﺒﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻭﺍﻗﻔﺔ
ﺗﺘﻔﺮﺝ ...
..
ﻓﺠﺄﺓ ..
..
ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭﺓ ﻭﻗﻔﺖ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺃﺳﺘﻐﺮﺑﻮﺍ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﻮﻟﻬﺎ
ﻭﻗﻔﺘﻲ ﻟﻴﻪ
ﻗﺎﻟﺘﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺰﻳﻦ ﺧﻠﺺ !!! 
ﻋﻠﻲ ﻓﻜﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺸﺘﻴﻤﻪ ﺣﺮﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﻡ. :​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (6 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *
> عاااااااااااااجل من حوالي 5 دقايق شاب دخل صيدلية
> طلب من الدكتورة اللي في الصيدلية شريط برشام مخدر ترمادول
> رفضت
> ...




طب الضرب حلال ولا حرام :act23:


----------



## max mike (6 يناير 2014)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> طب الضرب حلال ولا حرام :act23:



:bud: :boxing:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*ذات مومنت

 لـمـا الـمـراقـب يـقـولـك مـا بـتـحـلـش لـيـهْ !

 U Feel Like

 هـاتـلـى سـيـنـاكـولـا يـا ولـا عـلـشـان أحـل الـمـسـألـهْ*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*ﻋـﻤـﻠـﺖ إﻳـهْ ﻓـﻲ ﺍلـإﻣـﺘـﺤـﺎﻥ ؟

 -ﺳـيـﺒـﺖ ﺍﻟـﺴـﺆﺍﻝ ﺍلـأﻭﻝ

 -ﻳـﺨـﺮﺑـﻴـﺘـﻚ ﺩهْـ إﺟـﺒـﺎﺭﻱ

** -أﻧـﺎ ﻣـﺤـﺪﺵ ﻳـﺠـﺒـﺮﻧـﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣـﺎﺟـهْ |  * ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*إﻧـتِ ﻣـﺮاﺗـﻰ ،، إﻧـتِ ﺑـﺘـاﻋـﺘـﻲ ،، إﻧـتِ ﻟـﯿـا أﻧـا ﻟـﻮﺣـﺪي  ،،


CUT

 ﻫــﺂآآآآآآآﯾــﻞ يـا جـزمـهْ  ،،

** ﯾـلا إﺟـﻬـﺰ ﻋـﺸـان ﻧـﻨـﺰل ﺑـﻤـﺸـﻬـﺪ " إﻧـتِ ﺗـﺴـﺘـاﻫـﻠـﻰ واﺣـﺪ أﺣـﺴـﻦ ﻣـﻨـﻲ* " !    ~~​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*ذات زفت مومنت
 لـمـا المراقب يـقــوول
 إوعـي تـكـتـب حـاجـهْ
 ع ورقـة الاسئلة ،،

 U Feel Like

 يــا شـيـخ اتلهى هـو أنــا
 عـارفـهْ أكـتـب حـاجــه فـي ورقـة الاجابة عـشــان أكـتـب فـي ورقـة الـأسـئـلـهْ*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*مـا تـخـلـيـش حـد يـقـولـك إنـت هـتـسـقـط ،،

** الـمـفـروض إنـك كـبـيـر و عـارف الـكـلامـــ دهْـ كـويـس* !   ~~​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

*ألــو ،،
 - أيـوهْـ يـا فـنـدمـــ ،،
 - أمـن الـدولـهْ مـعـايـا ،،
 - أيـوهْـ ،،
 - لـو سـمـحـت قـسـمـــ الـتـجــسـس ع الـمـكـالـمـات ،،
 - نـعـمـــ ،،
 - ممـكـن أسـأل حـضـرتـك سـؤالـ ؟؟ ،،
 - إتـفـضـل ،،

 - أمـي فـ آخـر مـكـالـمـهْ لـيـهـا مـعـايـا قـالـتـلـي أجـيـب عـيـش بـلـدي و لـا فـيـنـو *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2014)

*

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2014)

بس الحقيقه الصرف باين والكوافير ده معلم 



​


----------



## zaki (11 يناير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يناير 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2014)

*
*










​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2014)

*قصبرة ااااه بس زى العسسسسل *








​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2014)

*تصدقو فعلا هو ده وجه الاتفاق  الوحيد 
**


*
​


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يناير 2014)

*
*

امريكا وهي بتتجسس على هواتف المصريين بالترجمه
  1- آلو : يا أم محمد عايزين نيجي نخطب بنتكم زهرة المترجم : سيدي الرئيس إنھم يتزوجون النباتات 
 .. !؟ 2- آلو : ياعلي .. تعال عندنا إنت وصقر ونمر خلينا نلعب شوية  المترجم : سيدي الرئيس إنهم يلعبون مع النمور والصقور .. ماذا نفعل !؟ 
 3- آلو : أيوه يابني خمس دقايق وهكون عندك المترجم : سيدي إنهم سريعون جداً ، دائماً لايحتاجون إلا 5 دقايق لفعل أي شيء 
 4- آلو : مطعم جاد .. جهزلي صاروخ بالشطة المترجم : سيدي الرئيس .. إنهم يأكلون الصواريخ .. ماذا نفعل 
 !؟ 5- آلو : عزة .. شكل البت مها إديتني عين المترجم : سيدي نسائهم يمتزن بالكرم , يهدين لبعضهن أعينهن
  6- آلو : عبد الله تعالى إحنا قاعدين نتمشى في الجنينة والجو روعة المترجم : سيدي الرئيس إنهم يمشون وهم جالسون !!!!
 D:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> امريكا وهي بتتجسس على هواتف المصريين بالترجمه
> 1- آلو : يا أم محمد عايزين نيجي نخطب بنتكم زهرة المترجم : سيدي الرئيس إنھم يتزوجون النباتات
> .. !؟ 2- آلو : ياعلي .. تعال عندنا إنت وصقر ونمر خلينا نلعب شوية  المترجم : سيدي الرئيس إنهم يلعبون مع النمور والصقور .. ماذا نفعل !؟
> 3- آلو : أيوه يابني خمس دقايق وهكون عندك المترجم : سيدي إنهم سريعون جداً ، دائماً لايحتاجون إلا 5 دقايق لفعل أي شيء
> ...


:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (14 يناير 2014)

والله احنا شعب مشكله 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=573510306057635

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يناير 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


دا السيسى فظيع 

دا السيسى فظيع 

مش تكملى يادونا  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> دا السيسى فظيع
> 
> دا السيسى فظيع
> 
> ...



*طبعااااااااااااا فظييييييييييع بس دونا خلاص صوتها راااااااااح من كتر ما غنت للسيسى النهارده :yahoo:
حد تانى بقى يكمل بدالى :999:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يناير 2014)

فهمتك 

بس أنا مش إخوانى


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طبعااااااااااااا فظييييييييييع بس دونا خلاص صوتها راااااااااح من كتر ما غنت للسيسى النهارده :yahoo:
> حد تانى بقى يكمل بدالى :999:*





ياسر الجندى قال:


> فهمتك
> 
> بس أنا مش إخوانى


*فييييييييييين بس انا قلت انك اخوانى :a82:
هو انت كل ما تكلمنى تقولى كده ليه هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

oesi no قال:


>


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/bebooo_elmasry?source=feed_text



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

هذا وسيذكر التاريخ إن المصريين بس هما اللي بيزغرطوا وهما "بيصوتوا"


----------



## zaki (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## zaki (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## zaki (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

*الـسـت الـمـصـريـهْ لـيـهـا أسـلـوبـهـا الـخـاص فـي الـفِـصـال !
 يـعـنـي مـثـلاً حـاجـهْ بـ ٢٠٠ جـنـيـهْ تـقـولـ للـراجـل بـ ٥٠ ج ،،
 و بـعـد مـا يـوافـق غـصـب عـنـهْ عـشـان يـخـلـص مـنـهـا !

** تـقـولـهْ : هـات بـقـى إتـنـيـن جـنـيـهْ عـشـان الـمـواصـلات* !  ~​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2014)

*عزيزي الإخواني : لو كانت المأمأة تحمي الخروف من الساطور لنجحت مأمأتك في منع الناس من المشاركه فى أستفتاء الدستور*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (15 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

*ذات مومنت 
 لما ام تقول لبنتها انتى خلاص بقيتى على وش جواز**
you feel like
** طب هفضل على وشه كدا كتير ياحجه ولا ايه عاوزة ابقا من قلب الحدث *​


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## max mike (16 يناير 2014)

*وده لما حد يحب يقول نعم للدستور يديله على قفاه ولا ايه هههههههههههههه​*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (17 يناير 2014)

في حياتي مشفتش غباء زي كدة

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=468918756542589​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 يناير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قصة صينية حزينه علي ما يحدث بمصر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]朣楢琴[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]执㝧执瑩浻牡楧㩮㔱硰执㝧执獧浻牡楧敬瑦瀰絸朣杢㑳执獧[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]扻[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]捡杫潲湵潣潬㩲昣昸昸㬸慢正牧畯摮椭慭敧敷止瑩札慲楤湥楬敮牡[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]氬晥[/FONT]**⁴**[FONT=&quot]潴敬瑦戠瑯潴[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]牦浯㡦㡦㡦潴捥捥捥戻捡杫潲湵浩条㩥眭扥楫楬敮[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]牡札慲楤[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]湥潴昣昸昸攣散散戻捡杫潲湵浩条㩥洭穯氭湩慥牧摡敩瑮[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]琨灯[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]㡦㡦㡦捥捥捥㬩慢正牧畯摮椭慭[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]敧[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]獭氭湩慥牧摡敩瑮琨灯㡦㡦㡦[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]捥捥捥[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]㬩慢正牧畯摮椭慭敧楬敮牡札慲楤湥潴昣昸昸攣散散戻捡杫潲湵[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]浩条[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]㩥楬敮牡札慲楤湥潴昣昸昸攣散散汩整㩲牰杯摩䐺䥘慭敧牔湡[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]晳牯[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]楍牣獯景牧摡敩瑮猨慴瑲潃潬卲牴昣昸昸䔬摮潃潬卲牴攣散散㬩[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]潢[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]摲牥硰猠汯摩[/FONT]**⌠**[FONT=&quot]㙣㙣㙣搻獩汰祡戺潬正潭潢摲牥爭摡畩㩳瀲㭸漭戭[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]牯[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]敤慲楤獵[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]㈺[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]硰敷止瑩戭牯敤慲楤獵[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]㈺[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]硰戻牯敤慲楤獵[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]㈺[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]硰执獧搴摻[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]獩汰[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]祡戺潬正瀻獯瑩潩㩮敲慬楴敶执獧搴筮楤灳慬㩹湩楬敮戭潬正漻敶晲潬[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

كلام بقطع القلب ...

وخصوصاً لما قال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]汦睯攺灩楳絳朮[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (17 يناير 2014)

اموت و اعرف الساندوتش دة عملوه ازاي اصلا


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يناير 2014)

اجمل قصة حب


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2014)

*البنت : عندك عربية !
* *
 الولد : BMW
* *
 البنت : مش عارفة انا ليه استريحتلك

 الولد : بس انا مأجرها

 البنت : انا مخطوبة على فكرة يا استاذ 

 الولد : عشان عربيتى الفرارى دلوقتى بتتصلح

 البنت : بس على فكرة خطوبتى اتفركشت امبارح
*​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2014)

ماما هو ده اخويا ؟

 - اه يا حبيبي

 - طيب هو إنتي بتحبيه ؟

 - طبعا يا حبيبي !

 - أمال كلتيه ليه  




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2014)

حب في الدستور





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2014)

*اوعي تنام وانت زعلان من حد ابداً












خليك سهران تفكرله في مصيبه توديه ورا الشمس 
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2014)

*جروب حوار الحق
*




​


----------



## soso a (19 يناير 2014)

اللي يسرق الغسيل بنسمية حرامي غسيل .. واللي يسرق الوقت بنسميه فيس بوك


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

candy shop قال:


> ​




:Turtle_Dove_2::Turtle_Dove_2::Turtle_Dove_2::Turtle_Dove_2::Turtle_Dove_2::Turtle_Dove_2::Turtle_Dove_2::Turtle_Dove_2:​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2014)

*جروب حوار الحق
*





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## Bent el Massih (21 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

مـن ذكـريـات الـطـفـولـهْ 

 كـنـت لـمـا أشـوف نـمـلـهْ مـاشـيـهْ 
 أحـط صـبـاعـي قـدامـهـا عـشـان تـلـف و تـرجـع تـانـي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

الطلاب فى الفصل طوول السنه
 (-_-) (-_-) (-_-) (-_-) (-_-) (-_-) (-_-) (-_-)
 اول اما يلاقو جدول الامتحانات نزل
 (O_O) (O_O) (O_O) (O_O) (O_O) (O_O)
 فى الامتحانات
 (→_→) (←_←) (→_→) (←_←) (→_→) (←_←)
 اول اما المراقب يعدى من جنبهم
 (↓_↓) (↓_↓) (↓_↓) (↓_↓) (↓_↓)
 بعد الامتحان
 (͡๏̯͡๏) (͡๏̯͡๏) (͡๏̯͡๏) (͡๏̯͡๏) (͡๏̯͡๏) (͡๏̯͡๏) (͡๏̯͡๏)​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2014)

*المهندس : حسابك كام يا اسطى ؟؟

 السباك : 300 جنيه يا هندسة  

 المهندس : 300 جنيه ؟؟   !! 300 جنيه فى ساعة صلحت فيها حنفية**

 دا انا مهندس وعمرى ما كسبت 300 جنيه فى الساعة !! ** 

 السباك : ولا انا ايام اما كنت مهندس * ​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يناير 2014)

*

*


*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> ​






​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)




----------



## max mike (22 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> ​





​

*اكيد الصورة دى خلت مصمم الفوتوشوب انتحر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2014)

*



الأمريكان أتعدوا من سواقين المكروباصات*​


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2014)

*
*




​


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2014)

*
*




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

شـكـل الـبـنـت لـمـا تـكـون بـتـحـط روج فـ الـأتـوبـيـس و تـبـص تـلاقـى الـكـل مـركـز مـعـاهـا


She feels like





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

إنتى منين يا بت إنتى ؟!
 - أنا م المنصورة
 - كدابة
 - ليه ؟!
 - كل بتوع المنصورة عينيهم زرقا مش وارمة
 - ما انا حطا لينسز عشان محدش يهرشنى
 - لينسز إيه ده إنتو فتحو عينيكى بمطوة 
 - الله يخربيت الفاظك
 - لينسز إيه و نيلة إيه ,, أبوكى فين يا بت ؟!
 - أبويا ف أبو ظبى بقالو 7 سنين
 - و أمك ؟!
 - ف أم ظبى بقالها ست سنين 
 - أم ظبى !
 - و أنا إن شاء الله هخلص الدبلوم و أروح ظبى أقعد سنتين أروح العب مع الظبيان ف ظبى
 - و الله العظيم أنا أخاف ع الظبيان منك ,, إنتى يا بت مبصتيش ف مراية !
 - بقف و بشكر ربنا





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2014)

يا حريه فينك فينك 
اخر ماده بينا وبينك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

ذات مومنت وانت معدي من قدام المدرج.. وصاحبك عنده محاضرة جوة..

 U Feel Like >>>>

 آ عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزت




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

اومال البنات فين يا وليّه ؟؟

 بيزربحوا في الترعة

 بيزربحوا !! الهي يزربحوكي في زير بعيدة

 هو انتي يا وليّه اني مش قايلك بلاش تخلي البنات يروحوا يزربحوا في الترعة عشان البلهارسيا

 بلهارسية ايه كفانا الشر ما انا طول عمري بزربح في الترعة دي والحمد لله زي الفل اها 

 فل دبلان ومنتن  

 على طول كده كاتمني ومش عاجباك يسي طاهر 

  ما هو من عمايلك يا وليّه ومن قلة اهتمامك بنفسك ياا ساااااااتر ده ايه  الريحة المنتنة فين يا وليّه ازازة الريحة اللي اني جايبهالك 

 بصراحة اتدشت 

 اتدشت ولا بعتيها مني اصلي عارف في عمار بينك وبين النتانة




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

لـمـا تـعـرفـى إن صـاحـبـتـك هـتـخـرج مـع حـبـيـبـهـا ،

 و إنـتِ سـنـجـولـهْ ،،

 u feel like

 أيـوهْـ يـا طـنـط هـيـتـقـابـلـوا فـى الـكـافـيـهْ الـسـاعـهْ 7 و نـص ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

ياعيني كل دة شايله ف قلبك من ناحيتي
تؤ تؤ تؤ


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2014)

ما كنا في 2013 واتبطرتوا عالنعمة ، آدي 2014 قابلوا بقى ...

 طالعين لـ ليفيل مقابلة الوحش

=========================

​


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


>


تصدق صح
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*ايه الصوت ده يا ماما؟
 أبدا يا حبيبي ده إنفجار على أول الشارع.
 -طب القميص نشف؟
 بأجيبهولك حالا أهو يا حبيبي
* 
*


*
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2014)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

*واحدة كاتبة
 يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي باركولي
 فى إيه إتخطبتي ؟!
 لأ_
 نجحتي ؟!
 لأ_
 إستحميتى ؟!
 لأ_
 طيب عملتى إيه خطير ؟!!!!!!!!!!
 طبخت اندومي
 ..
 حينما يعجز اللسان عن الوصف يقف القلب حائرآ ليقول
 الله يخربيت إبو اللي ربط الحمار و سابكـ يـا شيخه
:new6::new6:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## zaki (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2014)

*
*




​


----------



## soso a (27 يناير 2014)

سيشهد التاريخ
 ان سياده الرئيس عدلى منصور هو اول رئيس سيترك منصبه لامسموم ولا ومقتول ولا متنحى ولا معزول

 مليون تحيه واحترام من الشعب المصرى لسياده الرئيس عدلى منصور​


----------



## zaki (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## zaki (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (29 يناير 2014)

*ياماما تعالي خديني علشان انا استويت *


*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2014)

دماغي من الداخل ههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2014)

*لفريق عبدالفتاح السيسى رئيسا لمصر‎'s photo.
*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يناير 2014)

*مين الحج 




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يناير 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يناير 2014)

*لقد قررت الانضمام الي جماعه 






 التفكير في الهجرة*​


----------



## zaki (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (1 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مين الحج *​
> 
> *
> 
> *​


 
إيه ياعياد ؟

ياراجل مش عارفه صحيح !

ده رمضان عبد الحافظ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 فبراير 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> إيه ياعياد ؟
> 
> ياراجل مش عارفه صحيح !
> 
> ده رمضان عبد الحافظ



صدقني اول مره اشوفه


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (2 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (2 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (2 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (2 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (2 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## max mike (2 فبراير 2014)

​
*
- عبلة : أنا عندى امتحان للوظيفة الجديدة
- ونيس : وظيفة ! وظيفة إيه ؟!
- عبلة : هشتغل عارضة
- ونيس :عارضة ! ف نادى إيه ؟!
- هدى : يا بابا قصدها عارضة أزياء
- ونيس :هى مقالتش عارضة هى يمكن قالت قارضة , قارضة من القوارض ؟
- عبلة : من فضلك يا أونكل مش عايزة تريقة
- ونيس : تعالى يا عبلة تعالى يا حبيبتى إنتى فعلا هتشتغلى عارضة أزياء ؟!
- زينات : و فيها إيه دى يا أستاذ ونيس ؟!
- ونيس : فيها إيه !! دى هتبطّل الناس تلبس أزياء خالص , إنتى بالكتير قوى تعملى عرض أزياء للمغول للهكسوس​*


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/håmoûdý?source=feed_text



​


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*

*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (3 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صدقني اول مره اشوفه


على اساس ياسر يعنى يا عياد
شافة قبل كدة وعارفة ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> على اساس ياسر يعنى يا عياد
> شافة قبل كدة وعارفة ههههههه



ربك اعلي واعلم بقي يا حج 
انا بتكلم علي اللي يخصني


----------



## max mike (4 فبراير 2014)

*يالا خلى طلبة المدارس يفرحوا
​*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 فبراير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



*لما الدكتور اتعدى
احنا نعمل اية كبشر كدة :a82:
هما هيعالجوه بعد ماتوفى !!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 فبراير 2014)

:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:




​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

_




_


----------



## max mike (4 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 فبراير 2014)

max mike قال:


> ​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## AdmanTios (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## zaki (6 فبراير 2014)

AdmanTios قال:


>



*واخد من سليلة عائلات كفر طهرمس و غيط العنب ومطوبس المحطة 
ورايح يكلل فى مار مرقس كليوبترا

ربنا يشفى​*


----------



## zaki (6 فبراير 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (6 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (6 فبراير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ​


 صح 
 هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2014)

*بالنسبه لمصر ده تهيس 
 يعني الصوره في مكانها الصح 


**
*

*


*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2014)

‫*#‏اليوم_السابع‬ .... بالفيديو.. ‫#‏طالبان‬ تؤكد أسر كلب تابع للقوات الأمريكية بـ ‫#‏أفغانستان‬
*

*الله اكبر 
انه يوم االنصر علي الامريكان الكفار 
كلب !!!؟ يا والاد الـ .....*




​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2014)

*,.*









يحدث فى مصر 




*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2014)

*,.*












*.،*​


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2014)

*

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 فبراير 2014)

النت كدة في بلدنا 
هههههه




​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2014)

*أدي أخرة الواير لس 
* *
 لاقط وصله غاز ههههههه
*
*


*
​


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

بنت بلادى 

ههههههههه


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

هههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

من الاقوال المأثورة *__^


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2014)

انا حاسس بكدة بردووو


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2014)

* اصلى قولت لماما لو بابا مجبليش الثبثى والثيكولاته زى كل يومـ أنا مش هنززززززززززززل خاااالص من الدولاب *




*

*​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

ذات مومنت لما بنت تقولك ماتيجى نخرج مع بعض ولا انت خايف ع سمعتى ؟
يو فيل لايك
لا انا خايف على سمعتى انا 
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

هههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2014)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 فبراير 2014)

*مبسوطة ياوطنية
شمتانة ياشرعية
جمــــــــــــــــــــاهير





*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (9 فبراير 2014)

ههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2014)

*
*





​


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2014)

‪​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (10 فبراير 2014)

ممكن اكتب نكتة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (11 فبراير 2014)

ابانوب برنس قال:


> ممكن اكتب نكتة




اتفضل


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (11 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 فبراير 2014)

*عثثثثثلللل  



​*


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 فبراير 2014)

الانسان الرائع لا يعيش كثيرا 



صدقوني لما سمعتها 
وانا ايدي علي قلبي


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2014)




----------



## zaki (12 فبراير 2014)




----------



## zaki (12 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## zaki (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2014)

كلدانية قال:


>


 
 يعنى ايه هسه اجى دى--
 ثوانى و راجع ؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 فبراير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى ايه هسه اجى دى--
> ثوانى و راجع ؟؟


كلمة هسة =دلوقت 
او اختصار  لكلمة ها الساعة يعني خلال الساعة 
ايوتها خدمة 
معلومة ببلاش 
اصلي انا متعلم لغات 
وضليع في اللغة الصعيدي


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى ايه هسه اجى دى--
> ثوانى و راجع ؟؟


 صح ياحبوا صح
هاي مصطلحات عراقية مايعرفها غير العراقييين
 يعني قليل من الوقت وراجع 




​


----------



## توما (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## AdmanTios (17 فبراير 2014)

*






بالتوفيق يا شباب    
*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## توما (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## توما (19 فبراير 2014)

حدث بالفعل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## إيمليــآ (20 فبراير 2014)

*,.*








ld:
 



*.،*​


----------



## AdmanTios (20 فبراير 2014)

*سألت الطفلة جدها : هل عندك أسنان ياجدي ؟
* *
 تبسّم الجد و أخذ نفساً عميقاً ثم قال :
* *
 " يا بنيتي هذه الحياة علمتني الكثير بالرغم من قصرها ..

 مثل الأسنان كمثل الأصدقاء من حولك

هم معك دائماً

يُساعدوك تارة و يؤلمونك تارة أخرى

و عليك أن تغسليهم جيداً

و تحافظي عليهم كل يوم لينفعوك

من يجرحك فيهم تريين فيه تسوساً

و من يُحبك تجديه ناصع البياض كقلبه..

و السنّ الذي تفقديه هو كالصديق..

تتألمين عليه لفترة ثم يزول ألمه وتنسيه

و لكن يبقى ذاك الفراغ ذكرى لاتنسينها..

و قد فقدت يابنيتي گل أسناني كما ترين..


ولكن لماذا تتسألين ......... ؟!؟!؟!؟





قالت الطفلة :

 ماأكثر كلامك ياجدي .. بسأل لأني أريد أن أضع
كيس المكسرات عندك إلى حين عودتي 
*​


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (20 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## soso a (21 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2014)




----------



## توما (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 فبراير 2014)

عارف الجمل و هو بياكل ؟ .. فى بنات بتاكل اللبان زيه  ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)

*سأل زوج زوجته الحكيمه: ماذا تخسر الفتاه عندما تتزوج وماذا تكسب؟
أجابت: تخسر حريتها و انوثتها وجمالها و مالها وشخصيتها وكرامتها وذكائها وابتسامتها و أحلامها وطموحها ووووو...
اما ما تكسبه فهو زياده في وزنها وجلطات في جسمها واعاقات في عقلها ووو...:&
...قال لها : هل تحبيني أكثر أم أطفالك ?
قالت: بالطبع أطفالي.
قال: لماذا؟
قالت : أطفالي فلذة كبدي.
قال: وأنا !
قالت: فاقع كبدي*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2014)

الدرآسه بالجامعآت و المعآهد 8 مآآاآرس

 و الآمتحآنات 26/5

 و المحاضرات بتنتهي يوم 15/5

 يعني بالظبط الدراسه لمده 9 آسابيع

 منهم آسبوع شم_النسيم يبقي 8 آسابيع

 و منهم آسبوعين للإنتخابات الرئآسيه يبقي الدراسه 6 آسابيع

 يلآ آهم حاجه آنك تسقط و آنت مقتنع  ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2014)

*

*







​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)

أكيد عبوة ناسفة انفجرت وصارت هشكل ​


----------



## soso a (24 فبراير 2014)

عارفين إيه دا   

 دة سوق السمك فى " الهند " 

 دعونا نلطم فى صمت



​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 فبراير 2014)

soso a قال:


> عارفين إيه دا​


نهار اسودده انا افتكرته في الاول مجلس الشعب بتاعهم ^_^​
​
دة سوق السمك فى " الهند "​
​
دعونا نلطم فى صمت​
​


​
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*




​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 فبراير 2014)

الجمد لله على نعمة العزوبية


----------



## بايبل333 (26 فبراير 2014)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> الصوره دي من صفحه اخوانيه
> 1,370 shares مشاركه الصوره
> -----------
> بعيد عن انه بيفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس بمزاجه
> اللي عجبني انهم اعترفوا انهم خرفااااااااااان .... ياخروووف... ياخرووف :34ef:




هو محمد هو ملك الملوك وكمان رب الارباب.........؟


----------



## kawasaki (27 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (27 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (27 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (27 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2014)

*
*






​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (27 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 فبراير 2014)

#THaT_MomenT

 لـمـا تـكـونـي مـرتـبـطـهْ بـواحـد مـن سـنـيـن و تـسـألـيـهْ هـتـيـجـي تـتـقـدمـلـي إمـتـي !

 فـ يـقـومــــ مـغـنـيـلـك #مـنـيـر :
 خـايـف أوعـدكـ مـا أوفـيـش أقـولـك فـيـه تـلاقـي مـفـيـش

 U feel Like :

 خـايـفـهْ أضـربـك يـا #خـفـيـف ،، ضـربـهْ و تـمـوت #بـنـزيـف​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2014)

*أنـت بـابــا  o_o
* *
 أه يـا حـبـيـبـى أنــا ‫بـابــا
 طـب أحـلـف كـدا 

 انا بـابـا يا ابن الكــــــــــــــب 
*

*


*
​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 مارس 2014)

ثورة الانترنت

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=425687374244215​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 مارس 2014)

*امه كانت بتتوحم علي ضفدع باين ... ههههههههههههههههه

[YOUTUBE]zRZZZrUs2n8[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 مارس 2014)

تشوية السمعة فى ابتدائى
البت دى فيها قمل #
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 مارس 2014)

ﺍﻟﺎﻣﺘﺤﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﻗﺮﺑﺖ 
 ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺭﺍﺳﻪ ﻟﺴﻪ ﻣﺒﺪﺃﺗﺶ 
 ﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﺍﺑﻬﺮﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## soso a (2 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)

نـفـسـي أشــوف مـوظـفـه بـتـاعــت خـدمــة الـعـمـلـاء فــي TE DATA
 بـتـعـدي الـشـارع و أخـبـطـهـا بـالـعـربـيـه و أسـمـع صــراخـهـا و هــي بـتـقــول :
 ودونــي الـمـسـتـشـفــى ،،

 و أرد عـليـهـا :
 جـمـيـع الـمـوظـفـيـن مـشـغــولـيــن بـخـدمــة عـمــلـاء آخــريــن
 إنـتـظــارك مـحـل إهـتـمـامـنــا
 و قــد يـسـتـغــرق الــرد عـلى إسـعــافــك
 عـشـريــن دقـيـقــه و 37 ثــانـيــهْ
 إسـتـمــع إلـى الـعــروض »☻«
 تـريــد عـنــايــه مـركــزه إضـغــط 2
 تــريــد عـنــايــه للـقـلــب إضـغــط 3
 تــريــد الـثـلـاجــه إضـغــط 4 ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مارس 2014)

*






*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مارس 2014)

*مـن  مـمـيـزات الـبـنـت الـمـصـريـهْ تـتـأكـد مـرتـيـن إنـهـا قـفـلـت  الـسـمـاعـهْ قـبـل مـا تـجـيـب فـي سـيـرة صـاحـبـةْ الـمـكـالـمـهْ *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مارس 2014)

*





رومـانـسـيـه قذرة :new6:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)

مـش هـتـكـلـمـــ عـن #شـخـصـيـتـي_الـقـويــه ،،

 بـس كـفـايـهْ إنـ لـمـا بـفـتـح #الـدولاب ،،


 #الـهـدومــــ بـتـقـع مـن #الـرعــب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)

*




يـخـلـق مـن الـشـبـه 40  
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)

ﻫـﻰ : ﺣـﺒـﻴـﺒـﻰ ﺇﻧـﺖ #ﺑـﺘـﺤـﺒـﻨـﻰ ؟

 ﻫـﻮ : ﻃـﺒـﻌـاً ﻳـﺎ ﺭﻭﺣـﻰ #ﺑـﻤـﻮﺕ_ﻓـﻴـﻜـﻰ

 ﻫـﻰ : ﻳـا ﺭﺏ ﺗـﺘـﻌـﻤـﻰ ﻟـﻮ #ﺑﺘـﻜـﺪﺏ

 ﻫـﻮ : ﺑـﻄـﻠـﻰ #ﻏـﺒـاﻭهْـ ﻭ إﻓـﺘـﺤـﻰ ﺍﻟـﻨـﻮﺭ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## zaki (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## zaki (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2014)

مطرة دي ولا انقلاب ؟  برق ده ولا سحاب ؟


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2014)

*.
*









​


----------



## grges monir (10 مارس 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


>


هههههههههههههههه
عليا الطلاق  هتتاجل  هههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2014)

*
*











​


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2014)

*
*





​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2014)

*
*





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> عليا الطلاق  هتتاجل  هههههههه



*عليا الطلاق هضربك  ههههههههههههههه:t33::t33:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## zaki (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (14 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (23 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*موضوع تحفة وبيتجدد دوما*


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*موضوع تحفة وبيتجدد دوما !*


----------



## thebreak-up (24 مارس 2014)

*لاقيت الصورة في واحدة من بروفايلات الاعضاء هنا. *






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مارس 2014)

*






طول عمر الست بتفهم وبترجع فى غلطها ^_^
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (27 مارس 2014)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


 لا و الله !!!

 اسجينى يا عم من الى ساجوك بيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (28 مارس 2014)

ربنا قادر يزور الانتخابات وينجح السيسى


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أبريل 2014)

*أصـغـر مـتهـمـهْ فـي فـرنـسـا سـنـة 1893 ،، 
 و الـتـهـمـهْ هـي قـضـمـــ كـل ثـمـار الـكـمـثـرى الـمـوجـودهْـ فـي سـلـة أحـد الـبـاعـهْ بـشـراهـهْ ، !!

 الـمـفـروض تـاخـد إعـدامـــ رمـيـاً بــ الـبـوس





*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>


انت قد الحركة دى :t9:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أبريل 2014)

oesi no قال:


> انت قد الحركة دى :t9:


*مالقتش أصفر غيرك ..الباقى متأنفز:smile01*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوه يا عبود


----------



## max mike (3 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>



*ههههههههههههههههه جبتها ازاى دى
وملقتش غيرى انا
وبعدين انهى موضوع اللى جمعنى انا واويسى وروك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أبريل 2014)

*مصرى ﺑﻴﺴﺄﻝ ﻟﺒﻨﺎﻧﻲ : ﺍﻧﺖ ﺑﺘﻠﺪﻉ ﻣﺮﺍﺗﻚ
 ﺍﺯﺍﻱ ؟؟
 ﺍﻟﻠﺒﻨﺎﻧﻲ ﻗﺎﻟﻪ : ﺗﻌﺎ ﻣﻌﻲ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﺨﻠﻴﻚ
 ﺗﺸﻮﻑ
 ﻟﻤﺎ ﻭﺻﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﺒﻨﺎﻧﻲ ﺷﺎﻑ
 ﻣﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻗﺎﻟﻬﺎ :
 ﺷﺎﻳﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮ ﻳﺎ ﻋﻤﺮﻱ ؟؟؟؟
 ﻣﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻗﺎﻟﺘﻪ : ﺍﻱ ﺷﻴﻔﺘﻮ ﻳﺎ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ
 ﻗﺎﻟﻬﺎ : ﺍﻧﺘﻲ ﺃﺣﻠﻰ ﻣﻨﻮ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻧﺎ
 .....................
 ﺭﺍﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺣﺐ ﻳﻘﻠﺪﻩ ,,
 ﻭﺃﻭﻝ ﻣﺎ ﺭﻭﺡ ﻭﺷﺎﻑ ﻣﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻗﺎﻟﻬﺎ : ﺷﺎﻳﻔﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻭﺣﻲ ؟؟
 ﻣﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻗﺎﻟﺘﻠﻪ : ﺣﺪ ﻗﺎﻟﻚ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻋﺎﻣﻴﺔ ﻭﻻ
 ﺍﺗﻄﺴﻴﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻈﺮﻱ
 ﻫﻮ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺭﺿﻴﺖ ﺍﺗﺠﻮﺯﻙ ﺩﻩ
 ﻣﻌﻨﺎﻩ ﺍﻧﻲ ﻋﺎﻣﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﺸﻮﻓﺶ
 ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﺳﻮﺩ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻣﺎ ﺷﻮﻓﺖ .. ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻮﻡ
 ﻣﻬﺒﺐ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻣﺎ ﺭﺿﻴﺖ ﺑﻴﻚ
 ﻗﺎﻟﻬﺎ : ﺣﺒﻴﺒﺘﻲ ﺻﻮﺕ ﺭﺩﺣﻚ ﻭﺻﻮﻳﺘﻚ
 ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﻟﺤﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮ*​


----------



## grges monir (10 أبريل 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مصرى ﺑﻴﺴﺄﻝ ﻟﺒﻨﺎﻧﻲ : ﺍﻧﺖ ﺑﺘﻠﺪﻉ ﻣﺮﺍﺗﻚ
> ﺍﺯﺍﻱ ؟؟
> ﺍﻟﻠﺒﻨﺎﻧﻲ ﻗﺎﻟﻪ : ﺗﻌﺎ ﻣﻌﻲ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﺨﻠﻴﻚ
> ﺗﺸﻮﻑ
> ...


انا هتجوز على الطريقة اللبنانى هههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أبريل 2014)

محشش ﺭﺍﻳﺢ ﻳﻨﺘﺤﺮ 
... ﺷﺎﻓﻪ ﺷﻴﺦ ﻗﺎله : ﻟﻴﻪ ﻋﺎﻳﺰ ﺗﻨﺘﺤﺮ !! ؟ 
ﺍﻟﻤحشش ﻗﺎﻝ : ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻋﺎﺋﻠﻴﺔ :
ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻗﺎله : ﻣﺎﻓﻴﺶ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﺍﻻ ﻭ ﻟيها ﺣﻞ ... ﺍتكلم ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺘﻚ ﺍﻳﻪ 
المحشش ‫#‏قال‬:اتجوزت واحدة ارمله وعندها بنت 
ولما شافها ابويا حب يتجوز بنت مراتي الارمله والدي بقي جوز بنتي وانا بقيت عم ايويا ولما ولدت مراتي بقي الولد حفيد ابويا وبما انو ابني هو اخو مرات ابويا الي هي خالتي بقي ابن خالي ولما ولدت مرات ابويا بقي اخويا من ابويا وفي نفس الوقت حفيدي لانه حفيد مراتي من بنتها وبما انو مراتي بقت جدة اخويا فهي بالتالي جدتي وانا حفيدها وبكدة انا ببقي زوج جدتي وحفيدها لانها جدة اخويا فانا ابقي جد اخويا وفي نفس الوقت ابقي جد نفسي وحفيد نفسي​‫#‏الشيخ‬ قاله:: انتحر انتحر انتحر انتحر الله يخربيت ابوك علي ابو الي سالك​​


----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أبريل 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (13 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (13 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (13 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2014)

وبقينا انا والمذاكرة عاملين زي اتنين معجبين ببعض ومستنيين مين يبدأ يكلم التاني​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أبريل 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> وبقينا انا والمذاكرة عاملين زي اتنين معجبين ببعض ومستنيين مين يبدأ يكلم التاني​


 اجي انا اقطع حاجز الصمت اللي ما بينكم ؟


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## soso a (24 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أبريل 2014)

*شوفت انا مؤدب ازاي 
هات حتة 




*​


----------



## bent el noor (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2014)

*اصلا التيشرت تحفة
واخد بالك انت ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2014)

*مـفـيـش حـوت رزل يـجـي يــاخــد حـقـنــا مـن الـنـاس دي  !!

 يـلا مـالـنــــاش دعـــوهْـ

*



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2014)

*أنـا مـسـتـنـيـهْ فـارس أحـلامـى اللـى هـيـيـجـى يـخـطـفـى عـلـى 
 حـصـان أبـيـض 

 أو حـمـار أبـيـض 

 طـيب تـاكـسـى أبـيـض 

 تـوكـتـوك أبـيـض 

 خـلاص إحـنـا مـمـكـن نـتـمـشـى حـضـرتـك عـادى يـعـنـى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أبريل 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/#

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2014)

فى ف مصر لعبة 
 اسمها " مبتسئلش ليه "
 اللى يقولها الاول
 هو اللى يكسب
 شعب رزل بطبيعته


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=556992981080148&set=vb.480618522050928&type=2&theater
هههههههه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2014)

*هناك زوجات قليلات الأدب .... من وقت لآخر يقلن لأزواجهن: بحبك ..... 
وطبعا انا تزوجت زوجة مؤدبة ......
فدفعت ثمن ذلك على مدى 34 سنة ......*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك زوجات قليلات الأدب .... من وقت لآخر يقلن لأزواجهن: بحبك .....
> وطبعا انا تزوجت زوجة مؤدبة ......
> فدفعت ثمن ذلك على مدى 34 سنة ......*


----------



## candy shop (1 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2014)

candy shop قال:


> ​



_سبحان الله
كم انتى اوفر ؟؟ :hlp::hlp::hlp:
_​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 مايو 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2014)

*النصب التذكاري لثورة ٢٥ يناير ...
 اخترقنا الحيط المنيع  لبسنا فى خازوق فظيع
* 

*


*



*https://www.facebook.com/#
*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مايو 2014)

لما بتقف بعربيتك فى نص الشارع علشان تعدى راجل عجوز مش بتاخد ثواب واحد لا اتنين .. الراجل بيدعيلك واللى وراك بيشتمك D:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2014)

البـنـت المـصريـة متـبـقـاش مـصريـة آصيـلـة 
 لـو مـقلـدتـش صـوت بنـت بتكرهها 
*_^
https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/بـتـكرههـا?source=feed_text&story_id=695776650479209​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2014)

ها فى حد مأخدش ههههههههه
بالدور كله هياخد 

​


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2014)

ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﻣﺤﻴﺮﻩ




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 مايو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (8 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2014)

اعراض الحب الحقيقى​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2014)

*وحدي بالمنزل 



*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وحدي بالمنزل
> 
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/[/B][/CENTER][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> ?????[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ?????




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


 لا بس كان معاك 6 متخفيين
 انفزبولييين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا بس كان معاك 6 متخفيين
> انفزبولييين


*منا كمان كنت بالنسبالهم انفيزبوا 
فيما عادا المشرفين *

*بالمناسبه عندي صوره كده لوحدي بدون انفزبلزوييييين*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *منا كمان كنت بالنسبالهم انفيزبوا *
> *فيما عادا المشرفين *​
> *بالمناسبه عندي صوره كده لوحدي بدون انفزبلزوييييين*​


 
 مين مين هاا ها مين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مين مين هاا ها مين









​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2014)

*ههههههههه هو بعينة بغباوتة وشكلة العكر*








​


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 مايو 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2014)

حصريا - حمدين - بعد تصويت اليوم
 =





​


----------



## oesi no (16 مايو 2014)

الأب المصري بيطالب خطيب بنته انه يعيشها في مستوي هو عيش فيه مراته بعد 25 سنه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2014)

*اللي يديك الوش الخشب :act23:
ارزع في وش امه مسمار *:smile01​


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (16 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## candy shop (17 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/#

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2014)

*لو بص الكلب علي ديله 
مكنش اتريق علي غيره *​


----------



## kawasaki (18 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (18 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (20 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>



دولة الكويت .. الجنسية افغاني​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> دولة الكويت .. الجنسية افغاني​



دي اسمها المدنيه للاجانب اللي بيشتغلوا فيها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> دولة الكويت .. الجنسية افغاني​


 طيب  بالنسبه لماشى حافى ليل نهار؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> دي اسمها المدنيه للاجانب اللي بيشتغلوا فيها




تمام تمام وصلت


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 مايو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب  بالنسبه لماشى حافى ليل نهار؟؟




مانا شوفتها

بس ديه لفتت نظري اكتر هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> مانا شوفتها
> 
> بس ديه لفتت نظري اكتر هههههههه


 ههههههههههههه


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


>


هى فين الاشياء الحلوة دى 
؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/#
​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (24 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2014)

*
*

9 hrs · 





​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

سبب لبس النظارة الشمسية في مصر
حماية من الشمس 1%
عشان تبقى ستايل 9 %
عشان تبص براحتك 90 %​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 مايو 2014)

كيس بطاطس زعلان .. صاحبه قاله مالكـ
قاله : شيبسي في حالي .. قاله ليز ؟!
قاله : ابويا كرانشي من البيت
صاحبه قاله يا عم قلبظ دماغك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (27 مايو 2014)

اول مرة اعرف ان المسيحية لغة ... هههههه
​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2014)

‏​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مايو 2014)

*سياسة حزب النور
اللى يتجوز أمي أقوله يا عمي
جربوها بنفسكم


*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2014)

*
*


 




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

*ازاى صحيح نعبر عن ضحكتنا بههههههههههههههه 
طب تنفع هيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


>




*انا اضحك باادب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
كدة كويس ياشيخ ؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا اضحك باادب
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> كدة كويس ياشيخ ؟*​


*ممنوع الضحك يا بنت 
انتى عبرى بس وشاورى واحنا هنفهم ع طول انك عاوزة تضحكى :new6:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ممنوع الضحك يا بنت
> انتى عبرى بس وشاورى واحنا هنفهم ع طول انك عاوزة تضحكى :new6:*​


*:thnk0001:
ازاى
يعنى اشاور ازاى ؟؟
ارفع ايدى قبل مااضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *:thnk0001:
> ازاى
> يعنى اشاور ازاى ؟؟
> ارفع ايدى قبل مااضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*اعملى كدا 




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اعملى كدا
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*كدة متر وعشرين سم :new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *كدة متر وعشرين سم :new6:
> *​






*وكدا راحوا العشرين سم :fun_lol:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *وكدا راحوا العشرين سم :fun_lol:*​


*كدة بنخم :new6:
*​


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*





لا هعمل بلح باللبن واشربه *_______*
*​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يونيو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يونيو 2014)

*يقال ان بكره الكورنيش هيكون مقفول من الساعه 8 الصبح 
 وانا اللي كنت عايز اروح دار السلام 
 كل ده علشان حلف اليمين *



*يا جدعان حد يجيب رقم السيسي 
اقوله صادق من غير ما تحلف*​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يونيو 2014)

اجمل حبيبين


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (16 يونيو 2014)

*مره ثلاث سلاحف قالوا عايزين نسافر تركيا*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*وبعد ما اخدوا اكل وشرب وبيبسي فضلوا ماشيين عشر سنين ماهم سلاحف بقى بعد ما وصلو المنياء اكتشفوا انهم نسيوا الباسبورتاااااات قعدوا يقولوا هنعمل ايه؟؟!!*
*لازم حد يجيبهم!!!*
*فاختاروا واحد يروح يجيبهم*
*قال لهم بشرط ماحدش يشرب من البيبسى لحد ما ارجع*
*قالوا ماشى*
*راح وغاب سنه اتنين لحد ماعدى تسع سنين*
*والسلحفتين قاعدين وهو لسه ماجاش*
*جت سلحفه قالت للتانيه انا عطشانه اوووى مش قادره وكمان البيبسى سخنت انا هفتحها اشرل منها*
*وفجأه*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*راح طالعلهم من ورا الشجره وقالهم..*
*اهو علشان ام النداله دى انا مارضتش اروح*​​​​


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)

ههههههههه​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (25 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tz7lwNLXaJg[/YOUTUBE]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz7lwNLXaJg


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 يونيو 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (1 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)

خريطة داعش



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## max mike (12 يوليو 2014)

*دى فعلا موهبة 
الشمس فى اسوان عندنا حريق طول السنة​*



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 يوليو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 يوليو 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (21 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (21 يوليو 2014)

*

*


----------



## fouad78 (23 يوليو 2014)

لم يبقى إلا هذا 





​


----------



## fouad78 (23 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 يوليو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 يوليو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 يوليو 2014)

هما بيقولوا ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2014)

هكذا انتحر الحب و خلفه التعليم



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يوليو 2014)

soso a قال:


> هكذا انتحر الحب و خلفه التعليم
> 
> 
> 
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شمه ريحه تريقه 
ههههه مش عأرفا ليه حسئ إلى كاتب ده تلميذ من تلمذتئ 
تتلمذ على يدى و أخذ العدوه 
ههههههههه حسانى. أنا إلى كاتبه 
فينك يا عبوود. هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

soso a قال:


> هكذا انتحر الحب و خلفه التعليم
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
النبى الاء لو شافت الجواب ده لتنتحر رميا من فوق السطوح *​


----------



## thebreak-up (26 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2014)




----------



## max mike (27 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


>



*ثم ماتت حنان ومات سعد كمان هههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (31 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (31 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)

يجي يوم وتتحسن الاوضاع بلعراق !​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2014)

التطور موجود ونحن نواكب التطور 
دائما


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (7 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2014)

هذا كلام بالعراقي علئ رئيس وزراء عراق خلصت ولايته
مايريد ان يترك السلطة​


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

الجينات المصريه في انحدااااار ... داخلين علي كوكب القرود




​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/#

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أغسطس 2014)

‏​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>



ابويا كان هيكتفه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أغسطس 2014)

*


**

وانا من هذا المنبر بوجه رسالة لداعش : 
 " احنا شعب بينزل يتفرج على القنبلة وبيزعل لو منفجرتش  .. احنا شعب لو طال يتصور سيلفى مع الزلزال هيعملها  " بس اظن الرسالة وصلت 
*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2014)

رسالة لجماعة داعش 
بمناسبة انهم عايزين يدخلوا مصر 
طيب طولوا بالكم شوية 
شكلكم ما سمعتوش عن الصعيد ورجالة 
طيب اعملوا دراسة للشعب المصري 
ورجالة الشعب المصري قبل ما تفكروا مجرد تفكير 
انسوا ان فية جيش علي الحدود 
وادخلوا يا الف اهلا وسهلا 
بس احب اقول لكم احنا نحب قوي نطخ في اي مناسبة سواء فرح زواج او نجاح او طهور دايما بنطرب نار لو حد قرب علينا بالعربية 
وكمان بدون سبب بنطخ برضة 
يعني لما تيجوا عندنا بدال ما بنكخ عامودي بنطخ افقي 
والباقي عندكم 
مع تحيات 
صعيدي حارس بلدة 
والبادي اظلم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2014)

مش عارف اقول اية 
اضحك ولا ابكي 
ولا اية 
شوفوا حضراتكم وقولوا رأيكم


----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (27 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (27 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (27 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أغسطس 2014)

ست نسوان عملوا حادث سيارة... كل واحده اتصلت بزوجها... وهذه هي ردود الأزواج الستة:
· اللبناني : ابعيد الشر عنك ... انا هلأ جاي بالطريق · الفلسطيني : سلامة كلبك ياروح كلبي .. أنا جاي ركد عالطريك. الإماراتي : شو امطلعنج الظهر ... طلعت روحج ... ماوراج الا المصايب تغطي زين عن الرياييل لين اوصل.
الأردني : الله لايردك ... دبري حالك
· المصري: يا ولية ... أوعى يكون حصل حاجة للعربية !
السوري: التيلي معك خمس نسوان ؟؟؟ طيب ثواني وبكون عندك!!!!

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أغسطس 2014)

*


*

*وانا عملة نفسي نايمة 
 عسول اوووي*




​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 أغسطس 2014)

*على نهج الخرفان مع أختلاف الحيوان*


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)

تسمية شهر العسل انطلقت من رومانيا​حيث يشرب العروسان العسل ممزوج بالماء كل يوم لمدة شهر :$ 
وعندنا فاهمين انة فسح وخروجات ومصاريف 
​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (3 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (3 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (3 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2014)

الغريبة في امتحان اللغة العربية 
بيجي شعر 
ويجي السؤال ويقول 
صف احساس الشاعر 
يا عم وانا مالي هو بيتنيل بيحب وانا بجيب اصفار 
ولا كان معاي ودة احساسة متقلب ومعنوش احساس اصلا 
مرة بيقي فرحان وزعلان في نفس الوقت 
اقول اية انا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

ما يخفيه عنا الاعلام..



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*فعلاً حكيكه
*





​


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه








​


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

الأطباء يسهرون ليالي و سنين لمعرفة أصل المرض و بالآخر تأتي الأم و تقول "عين وصابته"

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

دخل طفل مع أمه محل للمكسرات فاستلطفه البائع وطلب منه أن يأخذ شيئا من  المكسرات هدية له فرفض الطفل ، فأخذ البائع المكسرات ووضعها في جيبه ، وحين  خرج سألته أمه : لمَ لم تأخذ المكسرات، فقال : أحببت أن يعطيني هو لأن يده  أكبر من يدي 
 .
 يقال ان الطفل بعدما كبر اصبح نائبا في مجلس النواب.​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*





​


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> ​


 جمييله اوى الصوره دى 
 رااائعه


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (26 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (26 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (26 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 سبتمبر 2014)

*شيـــــر ف الخير .. ده " مؤمن "  يعنى أغلى الغوالى ده بتاع " المسيحيون يمتنعون "* 









​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههه متواضعه مو بيدي ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (29 سبتمبر 2014)

*حزنى ابكى ابتسامتى
*


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2014)

هههههه واقعية​


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أكتوبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> ​



 تلميذ مجيييد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أكتوبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تلميز مجيييد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



لا ده تلميذ هيعيد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أكتوبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لا ده تلميذ هيعيد


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 معدش و نجح ببركه دعاء الوالدين :t30:


----------



## tamav maria (2 أكتوبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> ​



ههههههههههههه حلوه دي
جوزي شافها قالي انا محتاج حزام  زي ده في عربيتي هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*الأم المصرية وهي بتتكلم في التلفون ...

 لا إله إلا الله ... لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله ... ياعيني ..

 في ايه يا ماما .. خيير ...!!؟

 برطمان المخلل بتاع خالتك إتكسر امبارح : )*​


----------



## tamav maria (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*طفل بريطاني ابلغاه والديه ان الشرطة في خدمة الشعب واذا احتجت اي شي اذهب للشرطة !

فذهب الطفل للشرطي من اجل ان يربط حذائه.. براءة*



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (6 أكتوبر 2014)

*كل الرجاله خاينين*


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *كل الرجاله خاينين*





مارياماريا قال:


> ​​






​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

الراجل دة بيقول 
ان النصر اللي كانت لاسرائيل يوم 6 اكتوبر 
اسمة افخاي ادرعي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (7 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2014)

دواعش صف الاول ياخذون دروس الارهاب
نظام موحد نينجا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (13 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (13 أكتوبر 2014)

​
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2014)

هههههههه​


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> هههههههه​


المثل التاني بيقول 
لا تعاشر الاقرع ولا تاخد منة نصيحة 
لو ربك بيحبة 
مكنش خلي دماغة زي الصفيحة


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*





 انتى شكلك متخلفة ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2014)

هذا الشعب.. لم يجد من يربيه...!!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## oesi no (9 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2014)

الف سلامة عليكي من البرد
دي حال الشتاء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*أنـا لـو صـحـيـت قـبـل الـمـنـبـه ،

 مـا بـتـحـركـش مـن الـسـريـر قـبـل مـا يـرن ،،

 مـعـلـش الـنـظـامـ نـظـامـ  بـردة*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*المادة اللي تشلها مرة واتنين وتلاته

 متزعلش انك بتشلها 

 ده الدكاترة م كتر حبهم فيك وحبهم ف اجاباتك مش قادرين يستغنو عنك 

 ام سحلول *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

لما روحت اقدم في كلية الطب 
لقيت الحبايب مستنيني 
كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (26 نوفمبر 2014)

ذات مومنت لم تشوف واحد مسلم بدقن راكب سيارة وحاطط على الطابلون علم بريطانيا .......

يو فى لايك 
استك ولا من غير استك يا باشا.؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*لقيت كبارك واجف خزيان وحزين 
جولتله انت اللي جتلت المتظاهرين 
قالي ايوه انا والله اديته برائه لانه ما كدب علي 
والله سامحته*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2015)




----------



## soso a (8 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2015)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2015)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

على رأي اللي قال: السيسي مش بس رئيس السيسي اسلوب حياة​




​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2015)

​ههههههههههههه​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يناير 2015)

true  

لو سمحتي ممكن انقل من حضرتك المحاضرة الي فاتت.....
اهي الجمله دي فاتحه بيوت دلوقتي وجابت عيال كمان

​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2015)

هههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2015)

*





الله يباركلك ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يناير 2015)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 فبراير 2015)

*هـي : أنـا عـمـري مـا أنـسـى اللـي حـبـنـي بـجـد
 هـو : أنـا عـمـري مـا أنـسـى اللـي خـلانـي أتـغـيـر لـلأحـسـن*
* أنـا : أنـا عـمـري مـا أنـسـى حـد عـزمـنـي ع الـأكـل ^_^
*​


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2015)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 فبراير 2015)

ههههههههه





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 فبراير 2015)

:fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2015)

وهاي حالتي كل يوم


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 فبراير 2015)

هههههههه




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مارس 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)

هم يضحك وهم يبجي


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2015)

ههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 مايو 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 مايو 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 يونيو 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 يونيو 2015)

قطر تصدر بيان رسمى تعترض فيه على حكم الاعدام بحق الجاسوس مرسى
وتطالب بالافراج عنه !
سؤال ياض يابن موزه
هو لما ابوك حبس جدك فى الحمام وعمل عليه انقلاب ؟
كان حد داسلكم على ديل ..؟
هو لما امك حبست ابوك وقعدتك مكانه على الكرسى؟
كان حد داسلكم على ديل ؟
لما تبقى بلدكم فيها رجاله ابقوا كلمونا
يا دوله بتحكمها موزه .. يعنى كبيرها تتقشر وتترمى على جنب
و اذا كان على البيانات .. سهله
بكره نخلى مرتضى منصور يطلع بيان يطالب فيه الست والدتك بتقليل عمليات التجميل عشان تتفرغ لحكم الدوله شويه !​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)

ههههههه​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>





ههههههههه حلووووة دموع ماركة ​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2015)




----------



## soso a (5 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## soso a (28 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


>


حتي كلمة اتفووووه عندنا ... هناك اسمها تفيه
شتيمة شياكة برضه هههههه
.



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## soso a (5 سبتمبر 2015)

url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## soso a (5 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## soso a (5 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## Maran+atha (19 أكتوبر 2015)

واحد كان عاوز يسيب حببته 
فخرج معاها واشترى زجاجة حليب
وشربوا من نفس الزجاجة 

بعدها قالها كدة احنا اخوات فى الرضاعة
ومينفعش نتجوز ولازم نسيب بعض ...D
​


----------



## Maran+atha (19 أكتوبر 2015)

*واحد شيخ بيقول فى خطبة للمسلمين *

*هل تعلمن من يكلمن بناتكن بموبيلتهن *

*فقالوا لا نعلم *

*قال الشيح انهم يكلمن الحبيب *

*فقالوا صلى الله وعليه وسلم*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> واحد كان عاوز يسيب حببته
> فخرج معاها واشترى زجاجة حليب
> وشربوا من نفس الزجاجة
> 
> ...


ههههههههه حلوووة​


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كليماندوس (20 يونيو 2016)

كلدانية قال:


>


لو استنيناه حا يفسد فى مكانه فا نكلو بس بسرعه لحسن يصحى فى بطننا


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2016)

هههههههههه 
شكرااا للتعليق الجميل​


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كليماندوس (28 سبتمبر 2016)

كلدانية قال:


>


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## soso a (8 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## soso a (16 ديسمبر 2016)

#true#


----------



## كليماندوس (17 ديسمبر 2016)

كلدانية قال:


> ​





​


----------



## كليماندوس (17 ديسمبر 2016)

soso a قال:


>





soso a قال:


> #true#





​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## Maran+atha (20 ديسمبر 2016)

كلدانية قال:


>


شكرا كثير اختى الغالية كلدانية 
الواقع الواضح : لا تعطى الأمان لتركيا

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكي دائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## soso a (23 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2016)

امنيات الاطفال في 2017


----------



## soso a (27 ديسمبر 2016)

إذا زاد وزنك لا تحزني 
لأن نيوتن قال :
" كلما زادت الكتلة زادت الجاذبية " &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## كليماندوس (27 ديسمبر 2016)

كلدانية قال:


> امنيات الاطفال في 2017





​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يوليو 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يوليو 2017)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2017)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>





​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يوليو 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يوليو 2017)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يوليو 2017)

​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يوليو 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يوليو 2017)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يوليو 2017)

​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يوليو 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (24 يوليو 2017)

كلدانية قال:


>




:t11:


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2017)

كلدانية قال:


>




ياما دخلت في هذا العالم... و ما زلت :giveup:


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2017)

My Rock قال:


> ياما دخلت في هذا العالم... و ما زلت :giveup:


هههههه ولحد الان نستخدمها
منور الموضوع ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2017)




----------



## soso a (6 أغسطس 2017)

اذا الحظ مغناطيس اكيد انا خشبه &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أغسطس 2017)

*هو ليه الغبى مش حاسس إن إبنه غبى ؟

مع إن الحمار عارف إن إبنه حمار 

!!!

*​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## soso a (6 نوفمبر 2017)

جائني أحدهم بكوب ماء ممتلئ للنصف،ثم قال:هل هذا الكوب نصف ممتلئ أم نصف فارغ؟'
فشربت الماء.لم تعد هناك مشكلة.


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2017)

:big68::big68::big68:








*ونحنو مع الرصين ....:fun_lol:*

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)

ههههههههه للضحك


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)

اذا استطعت ان تقنع الذباب بأن الزهور افضل من القمامة 
 حينها تستطيع ان تقنع الخونة بأن الوطن أغلى من المال


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## أَمَة (19 أكتوبر 2018)

كلدانية قال:


>



صورة معبرة جدا عن ظلم المرأة في أنها متأخرة دايما في الخروج. تعليق اسباني جميل.


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2018)

فرحت انها عجبتك شكراا لك ياغالية
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2019)

فعلا


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## AdmanTios (2 يونيو 2020)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2020)

AdmanTios قال:


>


 انا اخر واحده المفروض تضحك على الغلطه دى ههههه
مش هقدر احدف بالطوب و انا بيتى من ازاز و مكسور هههههه
بس هى حلوه يلبسوا قمامه نضيفه بئا هههه


----------



## AdmanTios (2 يونيو 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا اخر واحده المفروض تضحك على الغلطه دى ههههه
> مش هقدر احدف بالطوب و انا بيتى من ازاز و مكسور هههههه
> بس هى حلوه يلبسوا قمامه نضيفه بئا هههه



أنتي بالذات تعملي اللي تحبيه يا طيبة
و بعدين قولنا من زمان " نحو الأومية " محدش مصدق :big4::big4:


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2020)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (14 يوليو 2020)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## AdmanTios (17 فبراير 2021)

من وحي " الإنترنت " و الفايس بووك   
1- الله يرحمه كان دايماً Online
2- عمره ما عمل Block لحد
3- عمره ما ازعج حد ب Comment بايخ
4- عمره ما قصّر ب Like أبداً
5- دايماً كان يعمل Share للأغنياء و Tag للفقراء
6- مستقيم وعمره ما سرق post من أي حد
7- توفى و هو فاتح Messenger..
8- عمره ماجاء له طلب Friend request إلا و وافق عليه
9- عمره ماعمل delete لأحد
إذا ً لازم نعمل event على روحه


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2021)




----------

